# Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

Llevo unas semanas participando mas actívamente en éste subforo y descubro que los conforeros suelen ser mas serios que en otros sitios. Sois bastante amables cuando me equivoco y en general hay bastante buen rollo (lo cual no quita que mi botón de ignorados siga a pleno rendimiento).

Así pues, y para quitarme muchos privados que me llegan, me gustaría explicar un poco mi filosofía con el objetivo de ayudar al que no sepa, y ser ayudado donde me equivoco.

AVISO PARA RETRASADOS: El tema es dar a gente novata herramientas básicas. Encantado de leer aportaciones que expandan pero vamos a intentar mantener el nivel de complejidad al mínimo posible. GRACIAS.

*EL PRINCIPIO: ME ESCAPÉ DEL CORONAVIRUS PERO SIN CARTERA*

A finales de Enero del 2020 me encontraba con una cartera completamente vacía. Ni empresas ni forex ni crudo ni nada. Cero. La buena noticia es que me escapé de la masacre (no perdí ni un céntimo). La mala, me tocaba reconstruir mi cartera.

¿Voy a invertir donde tenía mi dinero antes? No. Toca reconstruir desde cero.

*MI CARTERA TIPICA*

Mi cartera se compone de tres tipos de valores:
- Bloque principal - Empresas que casi siempre generan dividendos. Éste ha sido el 80% de mi cartera.
- Bloque secundario - Petroleo cuando está bajo, y Forex cuando está en picos (por ejemplo, cuando me puse a EUR cortos cuando el EURUSD estuvo a 1.35)
- Bloque terciario - ETFs.

El bloque principal es siempre a muchos años. Los otros dos bloques son oportunistas. Por ejemplo, ahora estoy a EUR largos, y también a largos con el crudo WTI.

Pero vamos a centrarnos en dividendos

*SELECCIÓN DE EMPRESAS POR DIVIDENDOS. REGLAS BÁSICAS

- Adquirir una empresa por dividendos es como comprar un piso y alquilarlo.* A mi no me importa que el valor de mi piso suba o baje un 50%. Lo importante es que yo gane dinero todos los meses. Y si bien las empresas a veces congelan dividendos (ahora lo vamos a ver mucho), tampoco te dan problemas de romperte la cocina. Como dueño de pisos, y dueño de acciones, ámbas cosas tienen cosas buenas y cosas malas.

*- Siempre es mejor que la empresa sea en el pais donde tú tienes tu residencia fiscal.* Idealmente tu cartera estará llena de empresas de la bolsa Española para ahorrarte doble imposición. A veces te interesará hacer el papeleo extra (a mi me ha pasado), pero mejor empezar evitando dolores de cabeza.

*- No te empalmes con dividendos grandes, ni digas que no a empresas sin dividendos. *Una empresa con grandes dividendos (a menos que sean especiales) significa que las está pasando putas y tiene que llamar la atención de inversores. Pero una empresa sin dividendos puede ser porque aún es demasiado nueva, o porque su valor crece tanto (hola google) que no lo necesita.

Tú tendrás que decidir si te merece la pena, pero yo nunca tengo empresas que den mas de un 10% de dividendos.

Mi número ideal es entre un 3%-5%.

NOTA: Ahora mismo pocas empresas van a dar una puta mierda, pero de eso hablaremos mas tarde.

*RATIOS BÁSICOS PARA VER SI UNA EMPRESA MERECE LA PENA*

Lo voy a poner en inglés con perdón porque todos los sitios donde miro estas cosas estan en inglés.

Si voy a comprar una empresa para dividendos su valor actual de mercado, HASTA CIERTO PUNTO, me da igual. Si IAG diera dividendos en el 2021, me da igual comprarla a 20 euros o a 40 euros porque no la compro para especular sino para que me genere beneficios.

Voy a usar como ejemplo SAP. SAP SE - 25 Year Stock Price History | SAP

*Dividend Yield* - SAP SE - 22 Year Dividend History | SAP
Osea, lo que la empresa paga. Aqui vemos que SAP ha pagado con cierta constancia, y eso me gusta. No paga demasiado (algo mas de un 1%) pero parece un valor seguro.

Busca empresas que den dividendos constantes, tanto en buenos como en malos tiempos.

*Payout ratio* - SAP Dividend Payout Ratio | SAP SE - GuruFocus.com
Este es el porcentaje de dinero que la empresa dedica a pagar dividendos. Te interesa que sea lo mas bajo posible, ya que si es alto significa que la empresa.

A mi me gustan las empresas que dan entre un 10% y un 50%. Menos de un 10% no me parecen candidatas a mi lista, y mas de un 50% me dan miedo.

*Revenue* - SAP SE Revenue 2006-2020 | SAP
Es el dinero que entra. Aqui lo interesante es mirarlo desde el punto de vista histórico. Si ves que se mantiene o incrementa, en principio es una buena señal.

Pero asegúrate de que esos beneficios no salen siempre de vender activos, o de pedir dinero prestado.

*OTROS RATIOS EN LOS QUE ME FIJO

Current Ratio* - Es el ratio de liquidez o la relación entre los assets y las liabilities. Lo ideal es 2:1 (por ejemplo, 100 millones en assets y 50 en liabilities). Esto sirve para saber si una empresa puede hacer frente a sus deudas en caso de no poder endeudarse mas y tener que usar sus propios activos.

*Revenue + Net earnings* - No solo los ingresos, sino los ingresos netos. Ámbos tienen que crecer a la par, o incluso mejor que el Net Earnings crezca mas (lo que indicaría que hacen mas dinero con las mismas "herramientas").

*Cash flow* - Movimientos de dinero. Yo suelo buscar el cash flow verdadero (osea, descontando CAPEX).

*CONSIDERACIÓN FINAL*

Trata de comprar participaciones en empresas que conozcas, o industrias que conozcas. Por ejemplo, yo estoy loco por pillar algo de Renault. No me gusta su producto pero sí cómo estan diversificando.

Si no conoces la empresa estudiala y aplica sentido común. Por ejemplo, en Alemania hay una que se llama Alstria, que da muy buenos dividendos pero estan metidos en alquileres de oficinas. Con lo del coronavirus y la telematización de las empresas creo que no va a ser un buen negocio en el futuro, así que no me meto.

Si me he equivocado en algo por favor corregirme, o si hay algo que añadir para novatos también. Iré modificando esta entrada deacuerdo a vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Goldman (10 May 2020)

Que te parece 3M a precios actuales?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

Goldman dijo:


> Que te parece 3M a precios actuales?



Hagamos el estudio pues:
Dividend yield - 4% BIEN
Payout ratio - +60% MAL
Revenue - Incrementandose cada año.

Me parece un buen valor PERO tiene mucho endeudamiento. Creo que su valor REAL debería subir un 20%.

La compraría de momento. De hecho, igual la compro la semana que viene.


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

Magnífico post. ¿5 valores para el bloque principal?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Magnífico post. ¿5 valores para el bloque principal?



- Un SOCIMI.
- Una en Duopolio. 
- Un fabricante de coches. 
- Una aerolínea. 
- Una en entretenimiento o moda.


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

Renault, Airbus, IAG, Universal, me ha parecido leerte. La SOCIMI no se cual es. 

Emociones fuertes fuertes. A alguna les voy a meter la puntita.

Ahora mismo me pasa como a ti y tengo mucha liquidez, no se si estoy preparado para ir con -50.000/-60.000€ 2-3 años con la que está cayendo. Y cuando las ganancias vengan, también hay que estar preparado para dejarlas correr.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Renault, Airbus, IAG, Universal, me ha parecido leerte. La SOCIMI no se cual es.
> 
> Emociones fuertes fuertes. A alguna les voy a meter la puntita.
> 
> Ahora mismo me pasa como a ti y tengo mucha liquidez, no se si estoy preparado para ir con -50.000/-60.000€ 2-3 años con la que está cayendo. Y cuando las ganancias vengan, también hay que estar preparado para dejarlas correr.



¿Tienes vivienda? En un año o dos se van a poner muy a tiro.

Yo voy a disparar a una vivienda de verano a partir del 2021/22. Cuando haya suficiente sangre vamos.


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2020)

Para añadir algo, los novatos tienen que saber la diferencia entre defensivas y cíclicas. Que solo con el yield y el payout se van a meter en una de empresas cíclicas que no se lo pueden ni imaginar y que van a sufrir cuando en el pico de la crisis las vean a -60% o más.

También si la empresa ha ampliado capital en otras ocasiones. Ya sabemos que no siempre es malo que la empresa amplíe capital, pero en la gran mayoría de casos sí. Mejor filtrar las empresas rápidamente.

Y por último la deuda. Lo has comentado por encima con lo del current ratio pero creo que es mucho más importante que eso. A no ser que hablemos de gigantes superdefensivos deuda casi siempre equivale a sufrimiento, sobretodo en momentos como el actual.


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Tienes vivienda? En un año o dos se van a poner muy a tiro.
> 
> Yo voy a disparar a una vivienda de verano a partir del 2021/22. Cuando haya suficiente sangre vamos.




Si, ya pagada. Pero no descarto comprar a precio de derribo si algo se pone a tiro. El caso es que mi suegro tiene su patrimonio invertido en inmuebles (malos, reguleros y alguno bueno) y con el tiempo pasarán a mi esposa con lo que ello significa (gestión de algún alquiler, inquilinos , impuestos , derramas, reparaciones.....). Con los años lo que quiero es simplificar, no me atrae demasiado la segunda residencia, quizá upgrade de la primera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si, ya pagada. Pero no descarto comprar a precio de derribo si algo se pone a tiro. El caso es que mi suegro tiene su patrimonio invertido en inmuebles (malos, reguleros y alguno bueno) y con el tiempo pasarán a mi esposa con lo que ello significa (gestión de algún alquiler, inquilinos , impuestos , derramas, reparaciones.....). Con los años lo que quiero es simplificar, no me atrae demasiado la segunda residencia, quizá upgrade de la primera.



Tres palabras: Apartamentos para estudiantes. Puta mina de oro. Recomiendo extranjeros que se van cada año y paga papá.

Pero requiere un poco de mantenimiento, eso es verdad.

Si quieres hacer algo seguro con tus 50k, busca una RIET (SOCIMI), preferentemente de fuera. Yo le tengo el ojo puesto a Hamborner REIT y va a caer prontito. Un 5.9% de dividendo anual y mucho recorrido en el mercado alemán.

Y tema viviendas yo me voy a buscar una casita de verano para cuando me jubile. Asturias o la costa del sol. Ya veré donde hay mas sangre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para añadir algo, los novatos tienen que saber la diferencia entre defensivas y cíclicas. Que solo con el yield y el payout se van a meter en una de empresas cíclicas que no se lo pueden ni imaginar y que van a sufrir cuando en el pico de la crisis las vean a -60% o más.
> 
> También si la empresa ha ampliado capital en otras ocasiones. Ya sabemos que no siempre es malo que la empresa amplíe capital, pero en la gran mayoría de casos sí. Mejor filtrar las empresas rápidamente.
> 
> Y por último la deuda. Lo has comentado por encima con lo del current ratio pero creo que es mucho más importante que eso. A no ser que hablemos de gigantes superdefensivos deuda casi siempre equivale a sufrimiento, sobretodo en momentos como el actual.



Pues no te cortes y currante un post, hombre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

Porque las que veo estan demasiado caras, o dan demasiado poco dividendo, o son SOCIMIs Españolas.

¿Tienes tu algunas interesantes que ofrecer?

Elegí SAP a propósito para que ningún retrasado pensara que la estaba recomendando.


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres palabras: Apartamentos para estudiantes. Puta mina de oro. Recomiendo extranjeros que se van cada año y paga papá.
> 
> Pero requiere un poco de mantenimiento, eso es verdad.
> 
> ...




Gracias por la SOCIMI. Para viviendas, Costa del Sol sin duda alguna. Muchísima oferta con toda la gama de precios que quieras, servicios de todo tipo, aeropuerto internacional, tren de alta velocidad, buen clima todo el año, restaurantes, deporte, alegría y buenas tías. Y en verano a un buen hotel en Asturias.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 May 2020)

Yo de viviendas de verano paso , conllevan demasiados gastos de mantenimiento , y aqui en España encima tienes a los okupas . Ademas a nosotros nos gusta viajar cambiando cada año de sitio . En Italia hay pueblos que medio te la regalan a condicion de que las arregles porque algunas estan medio en ruina otras estan en quinta puñeta . Lo que si me gusta de Italia es que la propiedad privada se respeta mas que en España , siempre que no topes con la mafia calabresa, napolitana o siciliana , claro.

22 ciudades y pueblos que venden casas por 1 € en Italia: así puedes comprarlas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Gracias por la SOCIMI. Para viviendas, Costa del Sol sin duda alguna. Muchísima oferta con toda la gama de precios que quieras, servicios de todo tipo, aeropuerto internacional, tren de alta velocidad, buen clima todo el año, restaurantes, deporte, alegría y buenas tías. Y en verano a un buen hotel en Asturias.



Yo los veranos los tengo resueltos en el norte de Europa. Tengo familia y amigos. Y si, como dices me gusta la costa del sol sobre todo porque hay sitios como Estepona que aún estan tranquilitos y entre los locales y los guiris me lo paso bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

Yo tengo desde hace tiempo a FRAport en el punto de mira. Estoy esperando a que salga el quarterly, caiga, y entrar.

Las utilities...recomiéndame alguna y te hago un miniestudio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

Pues no esta tan mal. Su PE (20.3x) esta por debajo de su sector (25x).

Pero han hecho muchas compras gordas y no me fio. Quizás en un año.


----------



## Feyerabend (11 May 2020)

yo anhadiría quizás tb algún etf de REITs europeas, con Vonovia y Deutsche Wohnen como acciones principales.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres palabras: Apartamentos para estudiantes. Puta mina de oro. Recomiendo extranjeros que se van cada año y paga papá.
> 
> Pero requiere un poco de mantenimiento, eso es verdad.
> 
> ...



¿Con qué bróker operas y cómo haces para recuperar las retenciones de dividendos de Alemania?
En Europa hay muy buenas empresas, pero las normas fiscales son diabólicas, todo lo contrario a lo que debería ser un "mercado único", cada país aplica la retención sobre dividendos que le sale de los huevos y en algunos es prácticamente imposible recuperarla. Es más fácil recuperar las retenciones de dividendos de empresas americanas que de empresas europeas.


----------



## iDom (11 May 2020)

Buen hilo @*FeministoDeIzquierdas*, se agradece este tipo de información.

Para la compra de acciones USA sin tener mucho capital, es preferible la compra de ETF? Que opinas respecto al Vanguard S&P 500 UCITS (VUSA)?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Con qué bróker operas y cómo haces para recuperar las retenciones de dividendos de Alemania?
> En Europa hay muy buenas empresas, pero las normas fiscales son diabólicas, todo lo contrario a lo que debería ser un "mercado único", cada país aplica la retención sobre dividendos que le sale de los huevos y en algunos es prácticamente imposible recuperarla. Es más fácil recuperar las retenciones de dividendos de empresas americanas que de empresas europeas.



Si vives en España creo que lo expliqué en otro hilo. En cualquier caso aqui tienes el enlace para hacerlo con cualquier pais.
Convenios de Doble Imposición (06-04-2020)

(Si alguien pone el enlace donde lo explicaba con detalle a otro forero lo agradeceré)

Las normas fiscales Europeas son BRUTALES. A ver cuando se sacan las pollas del culo y definen un impuesto para todos, JODER.


----------



## Indrid Cold (11 May 2020)

*Feministo *podrías darme tu opinión sobre esta cartera basada en dividenderas? Gracias de antemano, te has sacado la chorra con el hilo, como siempre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> *Feministo *podrías darme tu opinión sobre esta cartera basada en dividenderas? Gracias de antemano, te has sacado la chorra con el hilo, como siempre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 316582



Hamijo, eso es un palizón de trabajo. Lo que si que te voy a hacer es recomendarte las empresas que ahora mismo estan mejor de salud del Ibex35, *SIEMPRE ORIENTÁNDONOS A DIVIDENDOS:

- Inditex
- Prosegur
- Bankinter
- Elecnor
- Mediaset*

Ahora solo tienes que hacer el estudio como te he explicado y contarme si te parecen buenas o no.


----------



## euricco (11 May 2020)

que tal entraría esta?, un reit del sector de la salud, presente en canada, alemania, brazil, australia.. creo que cotiza en la bolsa canadiense, y presenta resultados de este primer trimestre el 14 de mayo.
*Northwest Healthcare Properties Real Estate *


Northwest Healthcare Properties Real Estate Investment Trust (NWHUF) Financials | Morningstar


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2020)

De tontos totales, y ahora más que nunca que la mayoría de empresas están cancelandolos  y las que no, rebajándolos


----------



## Grobi (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> *Feministo *podrías darme tu opinión sobre esta cartera basada en dividenderas? Gracias de antemano, te has sacado la chorra con el hilo, como siempre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 316582



Es la cartera (la parte de RV) de un FI de autor con una filosofía y objetivos muy concretos... no se si es pregunta trampa para el OP o buscas que pongan pegas a unas acciones con un historial de dividendos intachable (porque la cartera no se puede valorar ya que sin la parte de RF, bonos y cash pierde su sentido)


----------



## Indrid Cold (11 May 2020)

Grobi dijo:


> Es la cartera (la parte de RV) de un FI de autor con una filosofía y objetivos muy concretos... no se si es pregunta trampa para el OP o *buscas que pongan pegas a unas acciones con un historial de dividendos intachable* (porque la cartera no se puede valorar ya que sin la parte de RF, bonos y cash pierde su sentido)



Quería asegurarme que la parte de kings y aristocrats es sólida a largo plazo. Por muy historial intachable que tengan siempre es posible que alguien le pueda poner pegas, si ese fuera el caso, también me gustaría conocerlas y valorarlas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Quería asegurarme que la parte de kings y aristocrats es sólida a largo plazo. Por muy historial intachable que tengan siempre es posible que alguien le pueda poner pegas, si ese fuera el caso, también me gustaría conocerlas y valorarlas.



En otras palabras y con todo el respeto: Que de den el trabajo hecho.

Hamijo, te he dado algunas herramientas. ¿Por qué no practicas con ellas y sacas tus propias conclusiones? Estoy seguro que mas de uno aqui te va a ayudar una vez nos pongas los ratios y tu opinión.


----------



## Indrid Cold (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En otras palabras y con todo el respeto: Que de den el trabajo hecho.
> 
> Hamijo, te he dado algunas herramientas. ¿Por qué no practicas con ellas y sacas tus propias conclusiones? Estoy seguro que mas de uno aqui te va a ayudar una vez nos pongas los ratios y tu opinión.



Solo te pedí tu opinión a golpe de vista (son empresas conocidas), no que me analizases fundamentalmente cada una. No se por que el forero Grobi se ha sentido ofendido, poner en duda a gestores es un buen ejercicio de perspectiva. De todas maneras no me mal interpretes, al ser la dividenderas que tengo en mi cartera, sentía curiosidad sobre tu opinión básicamente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Solo te pedí tu opinión a golpe de vista (son empresas conocidas), no que me analizases fundamentalmente cada una. No se por que el forero Grobi se ha sentido ofendido, poner en duda a gestores es un buen ejercicio de perspectiva. De todas maneras no me mal interpretes, al ser la dividenderas que tengo en mi cartera, sentía curiosidad sobre tu opinión básicamente



No pasa nada. Solo que lo que quiero aqui es que la gente vaya aprendiendo a hacer estas cosas ellos mismos.

Mas que yo diciéndonte "esta es buena, esta no" (que igual estoy equivocado) que tú me digas "mira, me salen estos datos, creo que esta bien, ¿tú que opinas?"


----------



## Josebs (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo, eso es un palizón de trabajo. Lo que si que te voy a hacer es recomendarte las empresas que ahora mismo estan mejor de salud del Ibex35, *SIEMPRE ORIENTÁNDONOS A DIVIDENDOS:
> 
> - Inditex
> - Prosegur
> ...



Mediaset ni con un palo se deberia tocar...


----------



## Ankou (11 May 2020)

Invertir por dividendos es para disminuidos y está probado.


----------



## Grobi (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Solo te pedí tu opinión a golpe de vista (son empresas conocidas), no que me analizases fundamentalmente cada una. No se por que el forero Grobi se ha sentido ofendido, poner en duda a gestores es un buen ejercicio de perspectiva. De todas maneras no me mal interpretes, al ser la dividenderas que tengo en mi cartera, sentía curiosidad sobre tu opinión básicamente



Yo no me he sentido ofendido, pero si quieres poner en duda y debatir sobre lo que hacen terceros, que menos que ir con las cartas boca arriba. Habla sin tapujos, y si hay que hacer ejercicio de perspectiva se hará. 
Y si buscas dialogo sobre acciones de dividendo que tienes en tu cartera, expón dicha cartera y te daremos opinión.
Pero lo que has echo (a mi parecer) es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, y cualquiera que entre al trapo sin saber que hay cristales rotos, puede cortarse. Y eso esta feo.


----------



## Grobi (11 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Invertir por dividendos es para disminuidos y está probado.



Y en que deberíamos invertir? Ilumínanos


----------



## Ankou (11 May 2020)

Grobi dijo:


> Y en que deberíamos invertir? Ilumínanos



Cuenta con pocos mensajes ni te lo digo, te considero troll y procedo a ignorarte.


----------



## Bort (11 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Invertir por dividendos es para disminuidos y está probado.



pero si has puesto a un disminuido para explicarlo, 0 credibilidad


----------



## The Hellion (11 May 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Solo te pedí tu opinión a golpe de vista (son empresas conocidas), no que me analizases fundamentalmente cada una. No se por que el forero Grobi se ha sentido ofendido, poner en duda a gestores es un buen ejercicio de perspectiva. De todas maneras no me mal interpretes, al ser la dividenderas que tengo en mi cartera, sentía curiosidad sobre tu opinión básicamente



En el mercado de valores el plazo es esencial. De la misma manera que no se corre al mismo ritmo una carrera de cien metros que una de cinco mil, en el mercado de valores no es lo mismo que te plantees una inversión a veinte o treinta años vista que que tengas un horizonte de cinco años o menos. 

Tampoco es lo mismo un maratón a dos mil metros de altura que a nivel del mar, como no lo es invertir en empresas estadounidenses que en empresas europeas. 

En Estados Unidos hay muchas personas que dependen de los rendimientos de sus carteras de inversión para su jubilación, o su independencia financiera, y una de las estrategias que más éxito ha tenido es la de invertir en acciones de empresas de calidad cuyo dividendo vaya creciendo paulatinamente (parece que Chowder me ha poseído). 

El problema, o la característica, de estas empresas, por lo menos en la última década, que ha sido de crecimiento prácticamente imparable en EE.UU., es que inicialmente tienen un rendimento muy bajo. Pero como el dividendo va creciendo (junto con la cotización) a lo largo del tiempo, la inversión inicial puede acabar teniendo un rendimiento porcentual cuando menos interesante. Pero hay que ser consciente de que es una inversión a largo plazo, que inicialmente no va a ser muy rentable. 

En cierta manera es como las contribuciones a la SS, que en Europa se hacen a fondo perdido, con la esperanza de percibir una pensión en la vejez. Cuando una empresa lleva treinta o cuarenta años incrementando año a año el dividendo, mientras sus finanzas sigan siendo sólidas, existe una cierta seguridad en que va a seguir haciéndolo, entre otras cosas, porque es el motivo por el que sus accionistas compran las acciones y por el que las empresas cotizan positivamente. 

En Europa, tal vez por la prevalencia de los sistemas estatales de SS, no sé, ese tipo de inversión no tiene tanto predicamento como en Estados Unidos; o por mejor decir, no hay tantas empresas que orienten su política de mercado de valores a ese tipo de inversionista, por lo que el interesado en seguir una estrategia de crecimiento de dividendos casi siempre tiene que recurrir a empresas estadounidenses, (con lo que incurre en el riesgo de divisa, que puede ser bueno... o malo, pero que es un riesgo que en principio no interesaría a alguien que quiera garantizarse un flujo estable de dinero en la vejez). 

En cualquier caso, las carteras de personas que siguen esa política de crecimiento de dividendo son a largo plazo, y normalmente tienen un volumen impensable en una Europa welfarista cosida a impuestos, en la que la pensión normalmente la proporciona el Estado, después de haber detraído enormes recursos a lo largo de la vida laboral. 

Tal vez por eso, la política de dividendos en Europa suele ser más de tipo yield: dividendos altos, con un reparto alto respecto de los beneficios, que resultan atractivos desde el minuto uno, pero que impiden que la cotización de la empresa aumente paulatinamente, y que, por el mismo motivo, se mantienen estables, sin crecer, a lo largo del tiempo. 

O toboganes cíclicos, como el de Daimler, que en ocho años pasa de cotizar a 30 a llegar a los 80 para volver a los 30, habiendo repartido durante esos ocho años dividendos a razón de entre 2,50 y 3,90 euros (sí, el que entró a 30 en 2012 ha tenido años en los que ha percibido más de un diez por ciento de rentabilidad en dividendos, y ha tenido la oportunidad de vender con una rentabilidad del 250%); pero es un tobogán, no es estable, no es lo que se busca para la jubilación, y el market timing es como la ruleta rusa.


----------



## Grobi (11 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Fondos indexados (MSCI world, sp500), una parte en RF (bonos empresariales, deuda pública vale 0 ahora mismo), empresas estables y con crecimiento y finalmente algunas small caps que tengan capacidad de revalorización.



Es algún tipo de argumento para auto convencerte de que tu cartera es la leche y no puedes equivocarte?
Siento defraudarte, pero los fondos indexados son tan infalibles como cualquier otra estrategia... 
No comprar J&J a un buen precio por no invertir por dividendos, es igual de absurdo que no comprar Amazon a un buen precio por lo contrario.


----------



## Indrid Cold (11 May 2020)

Grobi dijo:


> Yo no me he sentido ofendido, pero *si quieres poner en duda y debatir sobre lo que hacen terceros (¿eres A. Rico y te has ofendido?)*, que menos que ir con las cartas boca arriba. Habla sin tapujos, y si hay que hacer ejercicio de perspectiva se hará.
> Y si buscas dialogo sobre acciones de dividendo que tienes en tu cartera, expón dicha cartera y *te daremos opinión*. *(solo se la pedí a Feministo)*
> Pero lo que has echo (a mi parecer) *es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano*, y cualquiera que *entre al trapo sin saber que hay cristales rotos*, puede cortarse. *Y eso esta feo. (¿eres Marta Nebot?)*



Pero donde están los putos cristales rotos?? Deja de sacarle punta a una chorrada, planto aquí una captura de pantalla de la parte de acciones dividenderas del puto fondo y pregunto, ¿que opinas de esta cartera de dividenderas?. Y ahí acaba la anécdota. Ahora apareces tu que si como la cartera la muestro incompleta y falta la renta fija pues que el contexto del gestor que si se pierde, que si tengo que exponer la filosofía completa de la cartera, que así es pregunta trampa, que si tiro la piedra y escondo la mano . No puedes venir a este hilo de policía de balcón y estropearlo.

P.D: No voy a responderte a más post sobre el tema. Por mi parte dalo por cerrado.


----------



## Grobi (11 May 2020)

Se no ha ofendido?
Dos piedras!
Haber nombrado que era la cartera de un tercero, y nadie te habría dicho nada.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

Interesante hilo, debería ir con chincheta


----------



## La Enviada (11 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> pero si has puesto a un disminuido para explicarlo, 0 credibilidad



Si he entendido bien el vídeo básicamente lo que está diciendo (creo) es que (en términos estadísticos) las compañías que pagan dividendos altos no se comportan mejor que las compañias "similares" que no lo pagan. Por "similares" se refiere a que están, por ejemplo, en el mismo decil de tamaño y de ratios de fundamentales (PER, P/B, EPS growth, etc). Si coges las compañías de ese decil y miras a largo plazo por separado la evolución de las que pagan más dividendos y de las que menos, no tienes ninguna diferencia estadística. En conclusión: el dividendo en sí mismo es irrelevante en un análisis fundamental, hay que mirar otros factores. Y cita papers que muestran ese estudio. Si esos papers están sesgados, o Ben Felix está malinterpretando esos papers, no es algo que podamos juzgar. Pero no diría que es un disminuido sólo porque me diga algo que no me guste oír. Por cierto, aunque no es la misma discusión, aprovecho para comparar el beneficio bruto (revalorización + dividendos) del ETF SPY del S&P500 (línea azul) frente al ETF de dividendos USA más antiguo, el DVY (línea roja). Hay ciclos en los que uno va mejor que el otro pero se mueven básicamente igual.




Lo mismo con el SPY (azul) frente al famoso VIG (rojo) de empresas USA que llevan pagando dividendo creciente durante un montón de años:




No he hecho trampas, en las dos gráficas he mostrado la historia entera de esos dos ETFs de dividendos.


----------



## Rexter (11 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Invertir por dividendos es para disminuidos y está probado.



Que una empresa que de dividendos se comporte de forma similar a una que no los da debido a que sale de la cotización y demás es cierto, o al menos puede ser cierto.

Pero para nada es lo mismo recibir un dividendo que tener ese dividendo plasmado en la cotización.

A mi un dividendo responsable (uno muy alto es señal de desesperación) me parece algo muy positivo. Que la empresa de un 20% (por poner una cifra responsable) de los beneficios en dividendos me da sensación de que, como accionista, recibo un rendimiento de mi participación en la empresa sin tener que vender parte de esa participación.

Uno en la cartera quiere tener liquidez pero no necesitar vender títulos de una empresa en la uni está cómodo para obtener esa liquidez.

Es mi filosofía de inversión, ahora bien, otros pueden tener otra totalmente distinta. Y quien hace trading jamás se fijará en el dividendo que dan las empresas. Y ya ni hablemos de quienes se basan en análisis técnico de ese.

Pero de ahí a decir que invertir por dividendos es para disminuídos... En fin, si el mayor argumento que tienes para defender la postura es el insulto y poner el vídeo de un tipo que puede tener una estrategia de inversión en la que no aprecie los dividendos.


----------



## Bort (11 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Si he entendido bien el vídeo básicamente lo que está diciendo (creo) es que (en términos estadísticos) las compañías que pagan dividendos altos no se comportan mejor que las compañias "similares" que no lo pagan. Por "similares" se refiere a que están, por ejemplo, en el mismo decil de tamaño y de ratios de fundamentales (PER, P/B, EPS growth, etc). Si coges las compañías de ese decil y miras a largo plazo por separado la evolución de las que pagan más dividendos y de las que menos, no tienes ninguna diferencia estadística. En conclusión: el dividendo en sí mismo es irrelevante en un análisis fundamental, hay que mirar otros factores. Y cita papers que muestran ese estudio. Si esos papers están sesgados, o Ben Felix está malinterpretando esos papers, no es algo que podamos juzgar. Pero no diría que es un disminuido sólo porque me diga algo que no me guste oír. Por cierto, aunque no es la misma discusión, aprovecho para comparar el beneficio bruto (revalorización + dividendos) del ETF SPY del S&P500 (línea azul) frente al ETF de dividendos USA más antiguo, el DVY (línea roja). Hay ciclos en los que uno va mejor que el otro pero se mueven básicamente igual.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 316992
> 
> ...



Te respondes tu solo con la gráfica . Con un comportamiento parecido o incluso peor tu tienes un beneficio anual todos los años. 

Si quieres obtener dinero que está plasmado en tu inversión no te queda otra que vender una parte por lo que tú participación en la empresa se va diluyendo para obtener una rentabilidad real en tu bolsillo


----------



## The Hellion (11 May 2020)

Una cosa son dividendos altos y otra cosa, muy diferente, son dividendos crecientes.

Y efectivamente, se puede fiar toda la estrategia de inversión a fondos cotizados, abiertos o cerrados, cosa que pondrá muy contento a personajes como el del video, y que en los últimos años ha funcionado muy bien. 

Pero con el éxito que han tenido los etfs, especialmente, no puedo dejar de preguntarme (y puede que la respuesta sea sencilla), si no ocurrirá con los etfs como con los certificados de depósito de plata, o los futuros financieros, que hay muchos más en circulación que plata o que valor en el mundo.

¿Qué ocurre si se produce un squeeze y todo el mundo quiere su dinero a la vez? ¿Como reproducen los ETF el valor de las acciones que representan, si hay más ETF que acciones?

Yo soy más de acciones que de fondos, aunque reconozco que si pudiese fiarme de los fondos, me atrae la idea de dejar que sea otro el que pierda el tiempo siguiendo el mercado, y poder diversificar la cartera sin esfuerzo. 

Edit: realmente, no me había tomado la molestia de investigar mis dudas. Medio minuto en google y 

Can ETF contribute to systemic risk?

Parece una buena introducción a los ETF y sus potenciales riesgos sistémicos.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

Una buena cartera de dividendos cuanto puede dar anualmente (precovid digo)? Es que veo que para sacar unos miseros 10.000 euros hay que echarle >200k (así sí)


----------



## La Enviada (11 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Te respondes tu solo con la gráfica . Con un comportamiento parecido o incluso peor tu tienes un beneficio anual todos los años.
> 
> Si quieres obtener dinero que está plasmado en tu inversión no te queda otra que vender una parte por lo que tú participación en la empresa se va diluyendo para obtener una rentabilidad real en tu bolsillo



Tenemos un producto A que paga menos dividendos y su precio crece más, y otro B que paga más dividendos y su precio crece menos. El gráfico muestra que la suma de ambas (precio+dividendos) termina siendo la misma en A y B. Pero sólo en el caso ideal de que los dividendos brutos son reinvertidos (se me ha olvidado decir que la gráfica representaba eso). En la vida real el dividendo llega retenido, con lo que, si B no termina siendo mejor en rentabilidad bruta, A es mejor como cartera de largo plazo al ser fiscalmente mejor opción. Que es un poco lo que venía a decir Ben Felix (ya cobraré yo cuanto y cuando quiera, no lo que quiera la compañía).


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Una buena cartera de dividendos cuanto puede dar anualmente (precovid digo)? Es que veo que para sacar unos miseros 10.000 euros hay que echarle >200k (así sí)



Depende de si sabes comprar bien y en el momento adecuado. Alguien que haya comprado 100k en REE y Enagás en agosto de 2012 ahora se estará tomando Martinis bajo una sombrilla en Panamá solo con los divis. Ya no te digo los que compraron lo mismo de BMW en 2009 (aunque ahora estarían bastante jodidos). Pero siguiendo con los coches, los que compraron 100k de General Motors antes de la crisis de 2008 se habrán quedado sin nada.


----------



## Bort (11 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Tenemos un producto A que paga menos dividendos y su precio crece más, y otro B que paga más dividendos y su precio crece menos. El gráfico muestra que la suma de ambas (precio+dividendos) termina siendo la misma en A y B. Pero sólo en el caso ideal de que los dividendos brutos son reinvertidos (se me ha olvidado decir que la gráfica representaba eso). En la vida real el dividendo llega retenido, con lo que, si B no termina siendo mejor en rentabilidad bruta, A es mejor como cartera de largo plazo al ser fiscalmente mejor opción. Que es un poco lo que venía a decir Ben Felix (ya cobraré yo cuanto y cuando quiera, no lo que quiera la compañía).




la bolsa tiene altibajos, cómo podemos comprobar ahora mismo; puede llegar un momento que necesites liquidez y que la empresa en la que invertiste se encuentre en mínimos, no recuperando nada, o incluso entrando en perdidas; sin embargo, con una empresa con dividendos altos te han devuelto parte de tu inversión cada año, por lo que has obtenido esa liquidez y mantienes tu participación; 

Esta claro que en términos absolutos y por temas fiscales las empresas sin dividendos te hacen ganar más dinero *sobre el papel, *pero creo que hay mucha gente que no considera el resto de variables, cómo el factor psicológico de las caídas, la disponibilidad de liquidez con la bolsa a mínimos ( porque no hay que olvidar que las crisis económicas no solo afectan a las bolsas, puede afectar a nuestra situación económica personal y nos vemos necesitados de vender), etc, por lo que un rendimiento anual real en tu bolsillo tampoco lo considero mala opción

Te voy a poner un ejemplo bastante sencillo, si se ha demostrado que la RV es mucho más rentable que la RF porque no te vas al 100 % en variable ?, Aquí hay mucho listo que pone su gráfica que se ríe de los que invierten por dividendos, pero quien haya estado los últimos 5 años en bolsa en empresas sin dividendos puede que ahora mismo este igual que cuando empezó; el que ha metido en empresas con dividendos se ha llevado dinero a su bolsillo durante cinco años. 

Y ojo, con esto no digo que yo solo meta dinero a una empresa por el dividendo, ni que sea la mejor estrategia de inversión; pero que tenga un dividendo alto tampoco me parece motivo para descartarla


----------



## rohirrim (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo, eso es un palizón de trabajo. Lo que si que te voy a hacer es recomendarte las empresas que ahora mismo estan mejor de salud del Ibex35, *SIEMPRE ORIENTÁNDONOS A DIVIDENDOS:
> 
> - Inditex
> - Prosegur
> ...



A3Media vs Mediaset, como lo ves?

Y Maphre?


----------



## Thundercat (11 May 2020)

thanx por el curro post


----------



## La Enviada (11 May 2020)

Por partes:



The Hellion dijo:


> Una cosa son dividendos altos y otra cosa, muy diferente, son dividendos crecientes.



Los gráficos que he mostrado antes son de dividendos crecientes. El DVY es menos exigente (que el dividendo actual sea mayor que el promedio de los últimos cinco años) y el VIG mucho más (dividendo creciendo todos los años durante los últimos 10). No han batido al S&P500, y estamos hablando de los últimos 13-17 años, que ya es un periodo largo en la vida de una persona. Que tal vez sí lo hagan en los próximos 20 años, no lo niego. Sólo quería mostrar que no son una garantía de batir al mercado en periodos largos.



The Hellion dijo:


> Y efectivamente, se puede fiar toda la estrategia de inversión a fondos cotizados, abiertos o cerrados, cosa que pondrá muy contento a personajes como el del video, y que en los últimos años ha funcionado muy bien.



Ben Felix es parte interesada, evidentemente. No han funcionado ni "bien" ni "mal", han funcionado como los índices que replican (los ETFs del Ibex o del petróleo han ido fatal). Pero creo que el mensaje a extraer no es: "olvídate de seleccionar acciones y compra un fondo de Vanguard", sino que el dividendo en sí mismo no es un factor relevante a la hora de analizar por fundamentales. No sigo a Ben Felix, pero que yo sepa sí dice que se puede batir al mercado mediante factores "value", sólo dice que el dividendo no es uno de esos factores.



The Hellion dijo:


> Pero con el éxito que han tenido los etfs, especialmente, no puedo dejar de preguntarme (y puede que la respuesta sea sencilla), si no ocurrirá con los etfs como con los certificados de depósito de plata, o los futuros financieros, que hay muchos más en circulación que plata o que valor en el mundo.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurre si se produce un squeeze y todo el mundo quiere su dinero a la vez? ¿Como reproducen los ETF el valor de las acciones que representan, si hay más ETF que acciones?
> 
> ...




A mí no me gusta cargarme de ETFs (apenas tengo en cartera), prefiero los fondos indexados porque no tienen esos teóricos riesgos intrínsecos. Más tarde volveré sobre ese tema.


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> la bolsa tiene altibajos, cómo podemos comprobar ahora mismo; puede llegar un momento que necesites liquidez y que la empresa en la que invertiste se encuentre en mínimos, no recuperando nada, o incluso entrando en perdidas; sin embargo, con una empresa con dividendos altos te han devuelto parte de tu inversión cada año, por lo que has obtenido esa liquidez y mantienes tu participación;
> 
> Esta claro que en términos absolutos y por temas fiscales las empresas sin dividendos te hacen ganar más dinero *sobre el papel, *pero creo que hay mucha gente que no considera el resto de variables, cómo el factor psicológico de las caídas, la disponibilidad de liquidez con la bolsa a mínimos ( porque no hay que olvidar que las crisis económicas no solo afectan a las bolsas, puede afectar a nuestra situación económica personal y nos vemos necesitados de vender), etc, por lo que un rendimiento anual real en tu bolsillo tampoco lo considero mala opción
> 
> ...




De verdad que esta es la última y ya lo dejo. Una empresa es mejor que otra (burbujas, coyunturas e impresoras aparte) si la rentabilidad de la suma precio+dividendos es mejor. Dos empresas igual de "buenas" dan el mismo resultado bruto, independientemente de que la rentabilidad venga 100% de los dividendos o 100% del precio. En el ejemplo que me estás poniendo, si la rentabilidad ha sido peor en la empresa que no da dividendos el error ha venido de no haber elegido una buena empresa, no del hecho que no de dividendos. Que alguien que por todos los motivos muy legítimos que dices necesita o simplemente prefiere un flujo regular de dividendos a cuenta?. Me parece perfecto. En la práctica, eliges un grupo de empresas con los mejores PER, P/B, ROE, etc. De ese grupo, te quedas con las que den más dividendo. Pero teniendo claro (eso es lo que viene a decir Ben Felix) que entonces no debes esperar mucho del precio, la rentabilidad de tu inversión te vendrá principalmente del dividendo.

Sobre lo de "aquí hay mucho listo que pone su gráfica que se ríe de los que invierten por dividendos", espero que no le estés diciendo por mí. No creo que en ningún momento le haya faltado al respeto a nadie. He intentado aportar otra visión al debate y mostrar unos datos objetivos, eso es todo.


----------



## Bort (12 May 2020)

El perdonavidas de la última vez. Pues dejalo mejor porque es la última vez que contesto. La bolsa no siempre está arriba, no hay más. La rentabilidad repartida en el tiempo tiene ventajas que no te da la acumulación. No digo que de más dinero, pero digo que es una estrategia más conservadora. El que haya invertido en una aerolínea sin dividendo se expone a una quiebra y a comerse una mierda esperando una revalorización. El que invierta en una aerolínea con dividendo se expone a una quiebra igualmente pero ha recuperado una parte.de su inversión en los x años que lleve invertidos

Tu empresa por el hecho de no repartir dividendos tarda X meses más en quebrar, pero se va al guano igualmente. Ahora me dirás que venderias al mismo tiempo y recuperarias más valor que yo superando incluso lo que me han aportado los dividendos. Pero ahí entra el factor psicológico. Y yo aunque me acojone y venda he recuperado el valor del dividendo, serias tu capaz de.vender antes de darte cuenta que el barco se hunde o esperarias tiempos mejores?



luego busco un capítulo de barrio Sésamo a ver si con marionetas lo entiendes


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> El perdonavidas de la última vez. Pues dejalo mejor porque es la última vez que contesto. La bolsa no siempre está arriba, no hay más. La rentabilidad repartida en el tiempo tiene ventajas que no te da la acumulación. No digo que de más dinero, pero digo que es una estrategia más conservadora. El que haya invertido en una aerolínea sin dividendo se expone a una quiebra y a comerse una mierda esperando una revalorización. El que invierta en una aerolínea con dividendo se expone a una quiebra igualmente pero ha recuperado una parte.de su inversión en los x años que lleve invertidos
> 
> Tu empresa por el hecho de no repartir dividendos tarda X meses más en quebrar, pero se va al guano igualmente. Ahora me dirás que venderias al mismo tiempo y recuperarias más valor que yo superando incluso lo que me han aportado los dividendos. Pero ahí entra el factor psicológico. Y yo aunque me acojone y venda he recuperado el valor del dividendo, serias tu capaz de.vender antes de darte cuenta que el barco se hunde o esperarias tiempos mejores?
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo de "perdonavidas" y "Barrio Sésamo": Si te digo que lo dejo es simplemente porque no me gusta estar discutiendo durante 40 posts. No por ser tú, es que no lo hago con nadie ni en el foro ni fuera. No estamos de acuerdo y ya está, no pasa nada. No se a cuenta de que viene lo de que soy una "perdonadovidas" y lo del "Barrio Sésamo", que yo nunca te he insultado ni te hablado en tono despectivo. No te preocupes, no volveré a discutir contigo, para que nos vamos a llevar mal rato.


----------



## The Hellion (12 May 2020)

Evidentemente, repartir dividendos no garantiza nada. 

Tampoco lo hace elevar o deprimir (Galán, te estoy mirando) artificialmente la cotización de una acción durante un periodo de tiempo.

De hecho, y dependiendo de la forma en que se pretenda sacar dinero del mercado (nótese que he evitado a toda costa el uso de la palabra inversión), ni siquiera los resultados económicos de una empresa son relevantes ni garantizan los resultados en bolsa. 

Dicho lo cual, me gustaría que fuese posible debatir diferentes estilos de inversión en hilos destinados a dicho debate, en los que nadie pretendiese tener la única razón, y que se pudiese hablar sobre un estilo de inversión en otros hilos, sin que los partidarios de los otros estilos entren a plantear enmiendas a la totalidad. 

Para mí, un río es un caudal de agua que puede ser un espectáculo, pero que en la práctica lo único que hace es joder la marrana si quieres ir al otro lado, y por lo tanto, lo mejor que se puede hacer es tender puentes de un lado al otro. Pero ese soy yo, y no se me ocurre decirle a uno que se divierta bajando por rápidos montando en una balsa de troncos que es tonto, ni que hay lanchas neumáticas, canoas o incluso caminos ribereños, Eso ya se lo habrá dicho su madre, o lo sabrá él, y tendrá sus motivos para disfrutar como disfruta. 

Es más, aunque tal vez sintiese la tentación de decirle todo eso en un hilo que versase sobre las ventajas de la balsa de troncos respecto del coche a la hora de ir de Vielha a Burdeos, lo que no haría es decírselo en un hilo que versase sobre la quedada de un grupo de aficionados al rafting para recorrer el curso alto del Garona el balsa, el mes que viene. Más que nada, porque entiendo que esos aficionados ya tendrán una madre que les habrá puesto la cabeza como un bombo, se habrán llevado (o se irán a llevar, o sabrán que corren el riesgo de llevarse) más golpes que un yunque, y no obstante, siguen queriendo intercambiar opiniones sobre la mejor manera de hacerlo, y lo que tienen que llevar el próximo día a la quedada. 

Y sí, invertir en acciones con crecimiento de dividendo es seleccionar acciones, tiene elementos de (más bien se expone a algunos riesgos de) market timing y tiene efectos fiscales negativos. 

Pero la inversión en fondos tampoco está exenta de riesgos, los buenos resultados de los últimos años no son ajenos a la anomalía de los tipos de interés cero o negativos, y entraña riesgos sistémicos y de contraparte. 

Dicho lo cual, ¿qué sería de burbuja sin la eterna discusión para demostrar que el que opina o hace una cosa diferente de la que opinas o haces tú está radicalmente equivocado?

¿Compras o alquilas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Hayford Peirce. Éste señor es un escritor de ciencia ficción. Al contrario que el youtuber, no es un financial advisor ni nada de eso. Un señor normal y corriente. Aqui su historia recogida en el Motley Fool:
The Remarkable True Story of a “Dividend Millionaire” | The Motley Fool

¿Te puedes retirar solo con dividendos? Depende de tu capital. Yo no cuento solo con ello. Mi "cartera vital" se basa en muchas cosas.

Pero éste es el hilo de los dividendos, así que mejor centrarse en ello. Y a quien no le guste que lo exponga pero sin gilipolleces que a mi el botón de ignore me quema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> A3Media vs Mediaset, como lo ves?
> 
> Y Maphre?



Yo le veo mas futuro a Mediaset, pero míra los ratios de endeudamiento y nos cuentas tu mismo.

Mapfre no me parece mala inversión (a muuuuy largo) pero me preocupa que los dividendos los de de forma tan alocada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> El perdonavidas de la última vez.
> 
> luego busco un capítulo de barrio Sésamo a ver si con marionetas lo entiendes



Estoy deacuerdo con tu comentario, pero las chulerías para la guardería.

Consejo de buen rollo, y no estaría de mas disculparse, pero tú mismo.


----------



## Bort (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con tu comentario, pero las chulerías para la guardería.
> 
> Consejo de buen rollo, y no estaría de mas disculparse, pero tú mismo.



Sigue el hilo de mensajes. Aquí alguien ha dicho que invertir es para disminuidos y este señor ha saltado porque he dicho que el disminuido era el youtuber. 

Yo contesto con las mismas formas que me contestan a mi. Cuando vea una disculpa suya me disculpare yo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Sigue el hilo de mensajes. Aquí alguien ha dicho que invertir es para disminuidos y este señor ha saltado porque he dicho que el disminuido era el youtuber.
> 
> Yo contesto con las mismas formas que me contestan a mi. Cuando vea una disculpa suya me disculpare yo



Pues entonces me callo. Había leido justo al reves.

Mis disculpas. Es totalmente "legal" responder con insultos a insultos, al menos en mi opinión.

Pero que haya paz, señores.


----------



## tactics (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo le veo mas futuro a Mediaset, pero míra los ratios de endeudamiento y nos cuentas tu mismo.
> 
> Mapfre no me parece mala inversión (a muuuuy largo) pero me preocupa que los dividendos los de de forma tan alocada.




Yo mi estrategia en Mapfre hasta ahora ha sido comprarla cerca de 2 y venderla cerca de 2,5, sacas los dividendos varias veces al año.
A ver si puede mantener los divis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

tactics dijo:


> Yo mi estrategia en Mapfre hasta ahora ha sido comprarla cerca de 2 y venderla cerca de 2,5, sacas los dividendos varias veces al año.
> A ver si puede mantener los divis.



Tu sabes mucho


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues entonces me callo. Había leido justo al reves.
> 
> Mis disculpas. Es totalmente "legal" responder con insultos a insultos, al menos en mi opinión.
> 
> Pero que haya paz, señores.




Perdón, pero no es así y el hilo de mensajes está a la vista de todo el mundo. La secuencia de los hechos:

1- Un forero cuelga el vídeo de Ben Felix, diciendo que "invertir por dividendos es para disminuidos". Eso lo ha dicho el forero, Ben Felix habla educadamente. Yo no he tenido nada que ver con esto.
2- Bort responde que Ben Felix es un disminuido.
3- Yo no "salto" como dice Bort. Simplemente entro a valorar el contenido del vídeo y le digo que, en mi opinión, los argumentos de Ben Felix pueden tener sentido y explico educadamente por qué creo que es así.
4- Bort no está de acuerdo conmigo (que no tengo ningún problema con eso) y en sus repuestas incluye una serie de calificativos hacia mí fuera de lugar. No ha "respondido a insultos con insultos" porque yo nunca le he insultado ni le he hablado con arrogancia (ahí están los mensajes), en todo caso lo habrá hecho el forero del punto 1.

Y no quiero hablar más de este tema, que siga él si quiere. Como he dicho, ahí está el hilo de mensajes para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## hortera (12 May 2020)

yo prefiero dividendos, porque te dan liquidez a corto plazo, que puedes invertir en la misma empresa o en otras, o en cervezas, y además otra cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir, imaginemos que esa empresa quiebra, como ahora las de cruceros, o tiene algún problema coyuntural grave, si al menos hubieras tenido dividendos minorizarias las pérdidas.
Otro punto el dividendo es un caramelo para los inversores, así que indirectamente hará que la acción suba de precio.


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

The Hellion dijo:


> Evidentemente, repartir dividendos no garantiza nada.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, me gustaría que fuese posible debatir diferentes estilos de inversión en hilos destinados a dicho debate, en los que nadie pretendiese tener la única razón, y que se pudiese hablar sobre un estilo de inversión en otros hilos, sin que los partidarios de los otros estilos entren a plantear enmiendas a la totalidad.
> 
> ...



A ver, no he entrado a hacer una enmienda a la totalidad ni mucho menos a "aguar la fiesta". Yo misma asumía, sin haberlo comprobado nunca, que los ETFs de dividendos crecientes que he mostrado eran una estrategia superior a su índice referencia (el S&P500). Y entonces me veo el vídeo de Ben Felix, que cita papers que han estudiado el problema (Ben Felix siempre cita papers de investigación en los pocos vídeos que he visto de él. Si los cita mal, o hay otros papers que rebaten eso y se lo calla, no lo puedo saber). Entonces me digo "esto no puede ser verdad", me voy a una web donde puedo mirar las rentabilidades históricas de los ETFs de dividendos, y WTF? resulta que, por los motivos que sean, no baten al S&P500, ni siquiera antes de todos los QE o de la popularización de la inversión indexada. Es un resultado que aparentemente contradice, al menos en parte, unas ideas comunmente aceptadas sobre los dividendos y por ello creo que debo contarlo precisamente en este hilo y no en otro. No para "molestar a los creyentes" sino para crear debate (como dices para eso estamos en Burbuja), igual que a mí no me molesta que me muestren los problemas de la gestión pasiva, como por ejemplo has hecho citando el artículo sobre los riesgos intrínsecos de los ETFs (que además estaría muy bien mostrarlo en un hilo de creyentes en la gestión pasiva). No creo que sea malo que nos hagan pensar si estamos haciendo lo correcto o no, que al final se trata de nuestro patrimonio. Luego ya cada uno reforzará o se replanteará sus ideas. Pero no creo que deban censurarse debates (este hilo va sobre dividendos, no?), si no esto dejaría de ser Burbuja.


----------



## Kalevala (12 May 2020)

En mi opinión los dividendos son importantes en la fase de "vivir de las rentas" a la que aspiramos todos los inversores.
En la primera fase, la de "aumentar el capital" es más eficiente no fijarse en dividendos (incluso evitarlo en la medida de lo posible) para evitar pagarle su mordida a hacienda.

Por otra parte me interesaria que entre todos hiciéramos una cartera dividendera, al estilo de las aristócratas del dividendo, pero abarcando Europa, USA y, por que no, China y resto de Asia.
Si tuviéramos que elegir 15-10 acciones, cuales serian?

Yo incluirira sin duda:
- National Grid y REE si quieres estabilidad electrica
- Enagas
- IBM o Cisco
- Renault o BMW si quieres coches
- Mapfre o Axa si quieres aseguradoras
- Chevron


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Ben Felix es parte interesada, evidentemente. No han funcionado ni "bien" ni "mal", han funcionado como los índices que replican (los ETFs del Ibex o del petróleo han ido fatal). Pero creo que el mensaje a extraer no es: "olvídate de seleccionar acciones y compra un fondo de Vanguard", sino que el dividendo en sí mismo no es un factor relevante a la hora de analizar por fundamentales. No sigo a Ben Felix, pero que yo sepa sí dice que se puede batir al mercado mediante factores "value", sólo dice que el dividendo no es uno de esos factores.



Mi analisis del video de Ben Felix, donde convenientemente en ningún momento habla de las comisiones que él se lleva.

*2:09 "Ability to buy individual stocks". *
- Para mi eso no es una ventaja. Es simplemente la única forma de operar para éste tipo de búsquedas.
- La empresa de este chico hace eso mismo, con la diferencia de que te cobra por el "privilegio" tanto si ganas como si no.

*1:05 "I don´t mean they are irrelevant. I mean they are not good to determine future returns"*
- Típica falacia del hombre de paja. Si quieres decir que los dividendos no son forma de medir el futuro de ésto, dilo de esa forma. Ésto no se si es clickbait o simplemente cambiar el argumento para ganarlo.

*1:14 "We should be nice to each other..."*
- ¿Quién coño esta hablando de eso? ¿Para que coño esta montando un argumento emocional que luego pasa a derrumbar?

(A partir de aqui me salto las gilipolleces que no tienen nada que ver con el tema a tratar)

*2:39 "Dividend stocks do better than the market, but blao blao blao..."*
- Lo voy a explicar de forma sencilla. Si un pivón me quiere follar esta noche, me da exáctamente igual que sea porque el novio le ha dejado, o porque se quiere vengar de su padre, o porque se ha cambiado la medicación. Todo el fraserio que éste señor dice a partir de DAR LA RAZÓN AL INVERSOR POR DIVIDENDOS me la sopla porque no me interesan los motivos sino el dinero.

*3:45 Aqui el payo pone dos ejemplos de empresas iguales, y nos demuestra matemáticamente que, LOGICAMENTE, los dividendos deben de salir de algún lugar, y que éstos afectan al precio de la acción*. Ni se lo voy a discutir porque no se trata de eso. Hay empresas como Johnson&Johnson que han pagado consistentemente desde hace miles de años, sin importar recesiones o subidas o bajadas de su valor de mercado.

Éste pollo hace los cálculos en base a un momento puntual del mercado, sin entender que el inversor por dividendos va a muchos años vista.

Siguiendo su mismo ejemplo, si el pollo vende con la acción al alza, él ganará lo mismo que yo, ya que lo que él gana con la acción yo lo he ganado con el dividendo. PERO si el pollo vende con la acción a la baja, él habrá perdido dinero mientras que yo me habré pegado AÑOS recogiendo mis dividendos.

Este pollo no acaba de entender que paga el inversor en dividendos el precio de la acción es IRRELEVANTE. Mientras me de 1 euro por acción (por decir algo) no me importa que la acción esté a 100 euros o a 50.

Por cierto, lo que el pollo no incluye (¿se le habrá olvidado?) es que *pase lo que pase a él siempre le tengo que pagar*.

*8:06 "I have nothing against dividend stocks but...the idea of using dividends to pick up stocks is egregious"*
¿Quién esta hablando de usar dividendos para seleccionar empresas? ÉL. Yo uso chorrocientas variables, y el hecho de que den dividendos es para mi solo el requerimiento principal.

Por ejemplo, nunca he comprado unas acciones con dividendos del 10% o mas porque no me fio. O empresas con mucha deuda. O empresas que no me dan los números con las fórmulas que he puesto arriba.

Una vez mas, se saca de la chistera ideas para luego refutarlas él mismo.

*8:37 "En Canada..."*
Me la suda Canadá.

*9:16 "You will pay taxes on your dividends, but I don´t pay taxes until I sell my stock, and only on the part I earned money"*
¡Marchando hombre de paja! Si yo VENDO mis acciones me pasará igual que a ti. La diferencia es que yo no necesito vender nada para recoger beneficios año tras año.

*10:20 "Warren buffet loves dividends...but also loves companies without dividends"*
Estooo....A mi me gusta el chocolate y la vainilla. LOS DOS.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> En mi opinión los dividendos son importantes en la fase de "vivir de las rentas" a la que aspiramos todos los inversores.
> En la primera fase, la de "aumentar el capital" es más eficiente no fijarse en dividendos (incluso evitarlo en la medida de lo posible) para evitar pagarle su mordida a hacienda.
> 
> Por otra parte me interesaria que entre todos hiciéramos una cartera dividendera, al estilo de las aristócratas del dividendo, pero abarcando Europa, USA y, por que no, China y resto de Asia.
> ...



En principio no es mala idea, pero solo un pequeño problema: DOBLE IMPOSICIÓN.

Los impuestos te comen, hamijo, y los tienes que pagar en origen.


----------



## Kalevala (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En principio no es mala idea, pero solo un pequeño problema: DOBLE IMPOSICIÓN.
> 
> Los impuestos te comen, hamijo, y los tienes que pagar en origen.



Impuestos pagas por todo:
- Un fondo de pensiones del que vas sacando
- Un fondo de inversión del que vas vendiendo
- Un piso que alquiles (siempre puedes hacerlo en negro, claro. Y sin seguro de impagos también)
- Incluso la pension de jubilacion que te dé el estado.

Y si tienes que hacer papeleo para que no te hagan doble imposición, se hace. Es una vez al año y luego cada año es igual.

Lo bueno de los dividendos es que van creciendo con la inflacion (como el alquiler) y si dejan de pagarlos es mas facil de cambiar de empresa-acciones que echar a tus inquilinos (al menos en España)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Impuestos pagas por todo:
> - Un fondo de pensiones del que vas sacando
> - Un fondo de inversión del que vas vendiendo
> - Un piso que alquiles (siempre puedes hacerlo en negro, claro. Y sin seguro de impagos también)
> ...



Te lo compro en principio. Lo que pasa es que, con la doble imposición pagas mas incluso aunque lo deduzcas (según pais).


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi analisis del video de Ben Felix, donde convenientemente en ningún momento habla de las comisiones que él se lleva.
> 
> *2:09 "Ability to buy individual stocks". *
> - Para mi eso no es una ventaja. Es simplemente la única forma de operar para éste tipo de búsquedas.
> ...




Ya sabía que esto iba a traer polémica... 

Creo que no has entendido del todo el vídeo, y de hecho en algunas de tus frases estás diciendo sin darte cuenta lo mismo que dice Ben Felix.
Dice, en base a estudios estadísticos sobre grandes grupos de acciones y publicados en revistas peer-reviewed, que:

Vayamos a un índice amplio y seleccionemos N compañías de ese índice que meteremos en una cartera A. Metamos otras N de ese mismo índice en una cartera B. Si ambas carteras tienen los mismos valores promedio de los factores de "value" y "profitability" (PER, P/B, P/S, PEG, etc) en el largo plazo ambas darán la misma rentabilidad bruta (crecimiento del precio + flujo de dividendos brutos), independientemente de que la cartera A tenga un payout medio del 70% y la cartera B tenga un payout del 0%. Si estamos de acuerdo en esto, fin, porque el mensaje del vídeo no dice nada más.

Cuando dices "Yo uso chorrecientas variables" para analizar, Ben Felix ha dicho indirectamente eso mismo: primero busca las mejores compañías entre esas chorrecientas variables. De esas luego tú ya eliges si quieres las que dan dividendos o las que no. En cualquier caso tu decisión no debe estar basada en esperar una rentabilidad (precio+dividendo) mayor, porque estadísticamenye en los dos casos va a ser _la misma_, sino en tu necesidad o no de una renta regular. Es cierto que Ben Felix asume implícitamente que su espectador no tiene esas necesidades y por eso recomienda la opción sin dividendo porque aplaza impuestos y resulta en un interés compuesto mayor.

Lo que dices de que si él vende a la baja ha perdido dinero y tú de mientras has estado cobrado, no es un argumento honesto, la comparación se tiene que hacer entre dos personas que necesitan vender. De todas formas, si él vende con un precio un 30% inferior, tú lo harás un 45% inferior compensado por un 15% de ganancias en dividendos. El balance en ambos casos es el mismo. Mucho de lo que se ha discutido en este hilo es de la supuesta ventaja del que ha recibido dividendos cuando necesita vender en pérdidas. No hay tal ventaja ni desventaja, en todo caso puede crear una sensación que haga las caídas de precio psicológicamente más llevaderas (que me parece bien).

Como he dicho antes, no quiero alargarme más sobre el tema del vídeo y de las gráficas que puse. He explicado lo mejor que he podido mi opinión. Si se está de acuerdo bien, y si no también, por supuesto. Saluti.


----------



## uberales (12 May 2020)

Muy interesante para neófitos como yo en este méster.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Ya sabía que esto iba a traer polémica...
> 
> Creo que no has entendido del todo el vídeo, y de hecho en algunas de tus frases estás diciendo sin darte cuenta lo mismo que dice Ben Felix.
> Dice, en base a estudios estadísticos sobre grandes grupos de acciones y publicados en revistas peer-reviewed, que:
> ...



Si todo eso esta muy bien, pero olvida un detallito: A Ben Felix (o al fondo que sea) tengo que pagarle todos los años haga lo que haga mi cartera.

No entiendo porque no incluye los honorarios en sus cálculos.


----------



## rohirrim (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo le veo mas futuro a Mediaset, pero míra los ratios de endeudamiento y nos cuentas tu mismo.
> 
> Mapfre no me parece mala inversión (a muuuuy largo) pero me preocupa que los dividendos los de de forma tan alocada.



a ti te gusta mas catalana occidente, no? no te da miedo que por su tamaño la devoren?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> a ti te gusta mas catalana occidente, no? no te da miedo que por su tamaño la devoren?



¿Tú también te crees que soy catalán? 

No la había analizado porque (perdón por el retraso) ni me había fijado en ella.

Pero ahora la veo y me parece bastante interesante.

Tiene pinta de crecer poco a poco pero bien.

Una buena opción, gracias por compartir


----------



## La Enviada (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si todo eso esta muy bien, pero olvida un detallito: A Ben Felix (o al fondo que sea) tengo que pagarle todos los años haga lo que haga mi cartera.
> 
> No entiendo porque no incluye los honorarios en sus cálculos.




En realidad tampoco deberías pagarle nada. Ben Felix lo que gestiona es carteras de fondos indexados con distintos balances de RV/RF en función del perfil de riesgo del cliente, que el mismo cliente podría comprar por separado si le dedicase 10 minutos al año. De la comisión de esos indexados (aunque sea muy baja) uno ya no se libra, es el precio a pagar por una tener una cartera amplia de compañías, diluir el riesgo de bajos números y exponerse únicamente a los factores tamaño, value y profitability. Pero eso ya es la discusión gestión activa vs. pasiva, que no es el tema del hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> En realidad tampoco deberías pagarle nada. Ben Felix lo que gestiona es carteras de fondos indexados con distintos balances de RV/RF en función del perfil de riesgo del cliente, que el mismo cliente podría comprar por separado si le dedicase 10 minutos al año. De la comisión de esos indexados (aunque sea muy baja) uno ya no se libra, es el precio a pagar por una tener una cartera amplia de compañías, diluir el riesgo de bajos números y exponerse únicamente a los factores tamaño, value y profitability. Pero eso ya es la discusión gestión activa vs. pasiva, que no es el tema del hilo.



Ya, pero es que no incluir esas comisiones en sus números no es comparar manzanas con manzanas.


----------



## neferly (13 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> eso


----------



## gordinflas (13 May 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> En mi opinión los dividendos son importantes en la fase de "vivir de las rentas" a la que aspiramos todos los inversores.
> En la primera fase, la de "aumentar el capital" es más eficiente no fijarse en dividendos (incluso evitarlo en la medida de lo posible) para evitar pagarle su mordida a hacienda.
> 
> Por otra parte me interesaria que entre todos hiciéramos una cartera dividendera, al estilo de las aristócratas del dividendo, pero abarcando Europa, USA y, por que no, China y resto de Asia.
> ...



¿Mmm hablando de todo tipo de empresas o de las que están baratas ahora mismo? Porque toda cartera de largo plazo tiene que tener MÍNIMO lo siguiente:


Consumo defensivo (comida, agua, productos de higiene)
Farmacéuticas
Tecnología "buena" (no confundir con las empresas de tecnología sin barreras de entrada)
Infraestructuras (aqui entran las REE, Enagases y las AENAs; pero también autopistas y puertos)
Eléctricas (Iberdrolas y tal)
Aseguradoras "buenas" (Catalana Occidente sí, Mapfre no)
Lujo (desde Ferrari hasta LVMH)
Drogas (alcohol, principalmente)
Distribuidoras de agua
Empresas de defensa
Otros monopolios / duopolios naturales (Boeing / Airbus, las bolsas)
Telecos "buenas" (si es que eso existe, cada vez lo tengo menos claro)
SOCIMIs / REITs / sociedades patrimoniales inmobiliarias "buenas" (edificios premium, no pacocentros comerciales o edificios del montón)
Y a eso hay que añadirle diversificación geográfica y diversificación de divisas. No todo tiene que estar en España + USA.

Todos estos sectores existirán hasta mucho después de que estemos todos en la caja de pino y todos tienen empresas con buenos márgenes y barreras de entrada que impiden que los competidores se te coman el negocio. Otras cosas populares en el foro (petróleo, coches, aviones, bancos, hoteles, constructoras) son cíclicos e incluso si te pillas las mejores del sector te pueden acabar desplumando igual.

Otra cosa es ver lo que está barato ahora mismo. De entrada solo se me ocurren infraestructuras y eléctricas, puede que empresas de tabaco si las quieres meter en el pack de las drogas. Quizá también se pueden encontrar algunas telecos, aseguradoras y SOCIMIs "buenas" y baratas si estás dispuesto a buscarlas. Es España tenemos a Catalana Occidente y Merlín, que están a precios muy atractivos por lo buenas que son. 

Lo defensivo está caro, es lo que hay.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> En realidad tampoco deberías pagarle nada. Ben Felix lo que gestiona es carteras de fondos indexados con distintos balances de RV/RF en función del perfil de riesgo del cliente, que el mismo cliente podría comprar por separado si le dedicase 10 minutos al año. De la comisión de esos indexados (aunque sea muy baja) uno ya no se libra, es el precio a pagar por una tener una cartera amplia de compañías, diluir el riesgo de bajos números y exponerse únicamente a los factores tamaño, value y profitability. Pero eso ya es la discusión gestión activa vs. pasiva, que no es el tema del hilo.



Debatiendo de buen rollo.

No me refería a pagarle a él en youtube. Me refiero a pagar a cualquiera que te venda una cartera de indexados.

Que me parece perfecto. Tanto que yo mismo tengo ahora mismo ETFs y tendré algún indexado mas adelante. Pero que si quiere criticar los dividendos que no lo haga comparando stocks e indexados "olvidándose" de las comisiones.

Es como si yo digo que comprar un piso es mejor que alquilar, y en mis "cálculos" no añado el IBI, o un complemento para reparación y mantenimiento.

El beneficio de una acción es DINERO. Comparar dos métodos de invertir sin incluir cosas de DINERO me parece como mínimo incorrecto por decirlo de forma amable.


----------



## La Enviada (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Debatiendo de buen rollo.
> 
> No me refería a pagarle a él en youtube. Me refiero a pagar a cualquiera que te venda una cartera de indexados.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que de buen rollo, ha sido así en todo momento. Sobre el tema del efecto de las comisiones, es un problema muy menor porque las comisiones de los ETFs y fondos indexados a los grandes índices son muy bajas (0.1-0.3%). Sí son un problema si además quieres pagarle a Ben Felix un 0.7% porque te haga él una cartera de ETFs que tú mismo puedes comprar por separado. Una vez que sólo pagas la comisión del ETF, ya se supone que si finalmente eliges hacer gestión activa (compras compañías concretas después de estudiar un montón de ellas) es porque quieres superar al ETF en más de un 0.3% anual (si no, para qué complicarse la vida?).


----------



## uranoscopus (21 May 2020)

Buenos dias
Muy interesante el hilo.
Por favor que empresas comprar en Europa para cartera a largo plazo para dividendos?
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Membroza (21 May 2020)

El Cash Flow qué dices se llama Cash Flow to Equity. Puedes sacar el simplificado que es el que tú has dicho y otro más completo descontado la deuda.

Yo tengo que mirar Gazprom. Dividendo creciente cada año y andando por el 10%. Lo malo es que es en rublos y esa moneda se desprecia bastante con respecto al euro. Es buen negocio pero a mirar con lupa.


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Impuestos pagas por todo:
> - Un fondo de pensiones del que vas sacando
> - Un fondo de inversión del que vas vendiendo
> - Un piso que alquiles (siempre puedes hacerlo en negro, claro. Y sin seguro de impagos también)
> ...



Por todo no pagas impuestos.
Ni sufres a Hacienda.
Es más, tienes mecanismos para evitar pagar impuestos ilegales, sobre capital que ya ha pagado sus impuestos, y sobre los que, en este caso, el Gobierno español, quiere volver a cobrarte.
Así que no, por todo no pagas impuestos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Buenos dias
> Muy interesante el hilo.
> Por favor que empresas comprar en Europa para cartera a largo plazo para dividendos?
> Gracias de nuevo



NO.

Aqui te damos las herramientas.
Tú haces el estudio.
Nosotros si quieres lo revisamos y te decimos si lo has hecho bien.

Este hilo es para aprender a invertir con ojo a dividendos, no para que te regalen el trabajo hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Por supuesto que de buen rollo, ha sido así en todo momento. Sobre el tema del efecto de las comisiones, es un problema muy menor porque las comisiones de los ETFs y fondos indexados a los grandes índices son muy bajas (0.1-0.3%). Sí son un problema si además quieres pagarle a Ben Felix un 0.7% porque te haga él una cartera de ETFs que tú mismo puedes comprar por separado. Una vez que sólo pagas la comisión del ETF, ya se supone que si finalmente eliges hacer gestión activa (compras compañías concretas después de estudiar un montón de ellas) es porque quieres superar al ETF en más de un 0.3% anual (si no, para qué complicarse la vida?).



La única ventaja de ETFs o Indexados sobre dividendos es que puedes comprar todo un mercado, y no unas acciones específicas. Osea, diluyes el riesgo. Pero el inversor por dividendos no es un inversor que guste de comprar todo un mercado, sino empresas que el escoge según su criterio.

Aqui es donde las ETFs te cuentan el rollo de que ellos, DE MEDIA, sacan mejores resultados. Porque es cierto que si tomamos en cuenta la totalidad de la masa inversora, el 90% son principiantes e inútiles. Pero no hablamos de principiantes o inútiles sino de inversores por dividendos, osea, gente que estudia con detenimiento las acciones que quieren comprar. Gente como yo, vamos.

Para que entiendas perféctamente lo que he querido decir. En España la media de sueldo creo que esta por los 25k. La mayoría de los inversores veteranos que YO conozco en éste hilo, yo incluido, hace años y años que ganamos bastante mas de eso.

En resumen: No podemos usar el todo para hacer una media y eso te lo enseñan en primero de económicas.

Quizás llegados a éste punto deberíamos medirnos las pollas y hacer un sencillo experimento. No hace falta que hablemos del pasado. Podemos empezar a partir de éste mes. Tú me vas diciendo lo que tu ETF, pero LA TUYA DONDE TÚ HAS INVERTIDO, lleva ganados, y yo te digo lo que mis acciones individuales llevan ganados. De hecho, como acabo de empezar de nuevo, no veré dividendos hasta dentro de unos meses o un año.


----------



## hdezgon (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La única ventaja de ETFs o Indexados sobre dividendos es que puedes comprar todo un mercado, y no unas acciones específicas. Osea, diluyes el riesgo. Pero el inversor por dividendos no es un inversor que guste de comprar todo un mercado, sino empresas que el escoge según su criterio.
> 
> Aqui es donde las ETFs te cuentan el rollo de que ellos, DE MEDIA, sacan mejores resultados. Porque es cierto que si tomamos en cuenta la totalidad de la masa inversora, el 90% son principiantes e inútiles. Pero no hablamos de principiantes o inútiles sino de inversores por dividendos, osea, gente que estudia con detenimiento las acciones que quieren comprar. Gente como yo, vamos.
> 
> ...



De todas maneras yo creo que la clave es una mezcla de ambas cosas.
Yo por ejemplo tengo dos ETF's en la cartera principal, que son en torno al 20% de dicha cartera y me dan rentabilidades interesantes, sin tener que comerme mucho la cabeza. (Un 8-9% anualizado, que es algo que para mi esta genial).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> De todas maneras yo creo que la clave es una mezcla de ambas cosas.
> Yo por ejemplo tengo dos ETF's en la cartera principal, que son en torno al 20% de dicha cartera y me dan rentabilidades interesantes, sin tener que comerme mucho la cabeza. (Un 8-9% anualizado, que es algo que para mi esta genial).



Total y absolútamente deacuerdo contigo.

Yo mismo tengo ETFS WTI Crude Oil que ahora mismo es la que me esta dando mas alegrías (+23%).

En mi caso, mis ETFs suelen ser un 10%. Pero aun así gano muchísimo mas con mis acciones "libres".


----------



## hdezgon (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Total y absolútamente deacuerdo contigo.
> 
> Yo mismo tengo ETFS WTI Crude Oil que ahora mismo es la que me esta dando mas alegrías (+23%).
> 
> En mi caso, mis ETFs suelen ser un 10%. Pero aun así gano muchísimo mas con mis acciones "libres".



El del crude es un win win tal y como ha estado el precio estos meses.
Yo tengo el de agua y el referenciado al sp500


----------



## La Enviada (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La única ventaja de ETFs o Indexados sobre dividendos es que puedes comprar todo un mercado, y no unas acciones específicas. Osea, diluyes el riesgo. Pero el inversor por dividendos no es un inversor que guste de comprar todo un mercado, sino empresas que el escoge según su criterio.
> 
> Aqui es donde las ETFs te cuentan el rollo de que ellos, DE MEDIA, sacan mejores resultados. Porque es cierto que si tomamos en cuenta la totalidad de la masa inversora, el 90% son principiantes e inútiles. Pero no hablamos de principiantes o inútiles sino de inversores por dividendos, osea, gente que estudia con detenimiento las acciones que quieren comprar. Gente como yo, vamos.
> 
> ...



1) El 90% de los principiantes e inútiles que comentas es irrelevante en lo que estamos discutiendo y además lo sabes, porque sabes perfectamente que las estadísticas de Morningstar y de los estudios académicos comparan los resultados de indexados o ETFs con los de fondos activos de gestores profesionales, no con los de la totalidad de la masa inversora.

2) La competición que propones habría que hacerla de aquí a mínimo 10 años, que es el plazo sobre el que tiene sentido hacer comparaciones en RV. Los rankings de corto plazo son ruido estadístico. De todas formas te tendrás que comparar con tu índice de referencia, no con el mío. Vas a imponer algún tipo de limitación geográfica a tu cartera? Van a ser en general compañías grandes?.

3) Ya he dicho a otros foreros que no alargo las discusiones con nadie, así que este es mi penúltimo mensaje en esta discusión. Habrá último sólo para decirte cuál es tu índice de referencia si respondes al punto 2).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> 1) El 90% de los principiantes e inútiles que comentas es irrelevante en lo que estamos discutiendo y además lo sabes, porque sabes perfectamente que las estadísticas de Morningstar y de los estudios académicos comparan los resultados de indexados o ETFs con los de fondos activos de gestores profesionales, no con los de la totalidad de la masa inversora.
> 
> 2) La competición que propones habría que hacerla de aquí a mínimo 10 años, que es el plazo sobre el que tiene sentido hacer comparaciones en RV. Los rankings de corto plazo son ruido estadístico. De todas formas te tendrás que comparar con tu índice de referencia, no con el mío. Vas a imponer algún tipo de limitación geográfica a tu cartera? Van a ser en general compañías grandes?.
> 
> 3) Ya he dicho a otros foreros que no alargo las discusiones con nadie, así que este es mi penúltimo mensaje en esta discusión. Habrá último sólo para decirte cuál es tu índice de referencia si respondes al punto 2).



1. No digas las cosas, pon el/los estudios y los discutimos con tranquilidad.

2. Efectívamente. Pero todo es bastante mas sencillo de lo que parece. Pon aqui los ETFs en los que tú misma estas, y yo te pongo los valores que voy comprando. Recuerda que como he dicho en un post anterior, se da la situación de que acabo de "perder" mi cartera entera así que estoy al mismísimo principio de mi propia reconstrucción.

Encantado de citarme contigo en éste hilo cada primero de Enero. De hecho, ni hará falta, solo es necesario que venga uno de los dos.

El "ganador" sería el que, QUITANDO COMISIONES, tenga la cartera mas "gorda". Por supuesto no hace falta que pongas el dinero que metes, ya que podemos usar porcentajes.

Por cierto, me llama la atención que aún no hayas comentados los ETFs donde estas metido. Yo mismo tengo un ETF de WTI, y muy contento con él.

3. Pensaba que las mujeres de éste subforo iban a ser diferentes, pero creo que va a ser que no. Te has metido en una discusión defendiendo los ETFs y ni tan siquiera has puesto uno solo donde tú estés metida.

Te pongo yo el mio: WIT Crude oil. Metido a 2.44 euros.

¿Y tú?


----------



## mikelknt (21 May 2020)

Buenos días, 
¿Qué sitio web usáis para averiguar los dividendos de la bolsa española? 
Gracias

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

mikelknt dijo:


> Buenos días,
> ¿Qué sitio web usáis para averiguar los dividendos de la bolsa española?
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Por ejemplo: Screener - Untitled - Simply Wall St

Te vas al snowflake y pones la punta de dividendos a tope. Luego vas bajando.

Pero OJO, esto solo te sirve para hacer el primer catálogo. A partir de ahí debes empezar a hacer lo que te estamos explicando (empieza desde el principio del hilo).


----------



## La Enviada (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. No digas las cosas, pon el/los estudios y los discutimos con tranquilidad.
> 
> 2. Efectívamente. Pero todo es bastante mas sencillo de lo que parece. Pon aqui los ETFs en los que tú misma estas, y yo te pongo los valores que voy comprando. Recuerda que como he dicho en un post anterior, se da la situación de que acabo de "perder" mi cartera entera así que estoy al mismísimo principio de mi propia reconstrucción.
> 
> ...



1) Ya te lo he dicho varias veces, el buscador de Morningstar es tu amigo para que lo compruebes tú mismo. Incluso el mismo estudio de Fidelity que citaste el otro día decía lo mismo que te digo yo en el caso de las large caps, que es donde te mueves tú. No estoy en mi casa habitual (me vine antes del estado de alarma) y no tengo mis libros aquí. Ya pondré las referencias a la vuelta.

2) Sí que lo he dicho varias veces en este foro, búscalo. Estoy aproximadamente 60% en liquidez y 40% RV. Mi exposición a RV es a través de los indexados de Amundi y Vanguard a MSCI World y emergentes, más el ETF iShares MSCI World. En total mi distribución RV es más o menos 70% MSCI World - 30% emergentes porque lo he querido así. La comisión total promedio de mis indexados y ETF (gestora+broker) es el 0.3%. Para ser justos, tú también tendrías que incluír las comisiones de tu broker aunque sean muy pequeñas, y los dividendos en neto. Tu ETF de petróleo no es RV, no tiene nada que ver con esta discusión. Como entiendo por lo que te he ido leyendo que lo que haces principalmente es comprar compañías dividenderas grandes de Europa y USA, entonces tu cartera compite contra el fondo Amundi MSCI World AE-C, que lleva la comisión total del 0.3% que he dicho. Ya está, no hace falta ni que me pase por aquí los 1 de enero.


----------



## Don Bigote (21 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> 1) Ya te lo he dicho varias veces, el buscador de Morningstar es tu amigo para que lo compruebes tú mismo. Incluso el mismo estudio de Fidelity que citaste el otro día decía lo mismo que te digo yo en el caso de las large caps, que es donde te mueves tú. No estoy en mi casa habitual (me vine antes del estado de alarma) y no tengo mis libros aquí. Ya pondré las referencias a la vuelta.
> 
> 2) Sí que lo he dicho varias veces en este foro, búscalo. Estoy aproximadamente 60% en liquidez y 40% RV. Mi exposición a RV es a través de los indexados de Amundi y Vanguard a MSCI World y emergentes, más el ETF iShares MSCI World. En total mi distribución RV es más o menos 70% MSCI World - 30% emergentes porque lo he querido así. La comisión total promedio de mis indexados y ETF (gestora+broker) es el 0.3%. Para ser justos, tú también tendrías que incluír las comisiones de tu broker aunque sean muy pequeñas, y los dividendos en neto. Tu ETF de petróleo no es RV, no tiene nada que ver con esta discusión. Como entiendo por lo que te he ido leyendo que lo que haces principalmente es comprar compañías dividenderas grandes de Europa y USA, entonces tu cartera compite contra el fondo Amundi MSCI World AE-C, que lleva la comisión total del 0.3% que he dicho. Ya está, no hace falta ni que me pase por aquí los 1 de enero.



Jolines, y yo pensando que con un 15% en r fija iba a tener una cartera con demasiado riesgo. Me alegra conocer tu inversión.

Estaría muy bien tener un hilo donde ir comparando carteras de indexados con carteras de gente que invierte en empresas sueltas. Pero me parece a mí que hay demasiado ego xd A mí no me importaría decir lo que llevo en cartera cuando la empiece...y si pierdo pues lo digo, que no pasa nada por decirlo xd


----------



## La Enviada (21 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Jolines, y yo pensando que con un 15% en r fija iba a tener una cartera con demasiado riesgo. Me alegra conocer tu inversión.



No, llevo mucho menos riesgo. Mi RV está distribuída geográficamente en 70% MSCI World - 30% Emergentes, pero en total la RV es el 40% de mi cartera, el otro 60% lo tengo en liquidez.


----------



## Multinick2020 (21 May 2020)

Hola. Aquí un cuñao a la escucha.

¿Cuándo decís liquidez os referís a cuenta corriente en banco Paco español o estáis alejados de manos bolivarianas? ¿Se da por descontado y me contestaréis con un atronador silencio?

Gracias por transmitir conocimientos.


----------



## hdezgon (21 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Hola. Aquí un cuñao a la escucha.
> 
> ¿Cuándo decís liquidez os referís a cuenta corriente en banco Paco español o estáis alejados de manos bolivarianas? ¿Se da por descontado y me contestaréis con un atronador silencio?
> 
> Gracias por transmitir conocimientos.



Yo el saldo lo tengo en alemania


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 May 2020)

Una cosa sobre Renault. Los fundamentals están OK, pero no os parece que la acción tiene una tendencia más bien bajista? Mirad este gráfico desde 2015. Lo que quiero saber es qué me estoy perdiendo porque está muy bien valorada y es cierto que miras los datos financieros y no hay nada malo sino todo lo contrario pero luego vas a ver el comportamiento de la acción y te encuentras con eso...




Me podéis decir que otras del sector están igual o peor, pero es que nos da igual no? entonces es un sector que mejor no pisar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Hola. Aquí un cuñao a la escucha.
> 
> ¿Cuándo decís liquidez os referís a cuenta corriente en banco Paco español o estáis alejados de manos bolivarianas? ¿Se da por descontado y me contestaréis con un atronador silencio?
> 
> Gracias por transmitir conocimientos.



Yo tengo 80% en cuenta bankinter y 20% en interactive brokers UK. Soy carne de cañón para subvencionar observatorios de genaro.


----------



## mikelknt (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por ejemplo: Screener - Untitled - Simply Wall St
> 
> Te vas al snowflake y pones la punta de dividendos a tope. Luego vas bajando.
> 
> Pero OJO, esto solo te sirve para hacer el primer catálogo. A partir de ahí debes empezar a hacer lo que te estamos explicando (empieza desde el principio del hilo).



Gracias feministo. Estoy leyendo aquí y allá... Me ha parecido interesante este hilo, por eso he preguntado. Muy buena info por aquí. Me he leído casi todo este hilo, menos los últimos mensajes. 
Voy a revisar la web a ver que tal. 

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hdezgon (21 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Una cosa sobre Renault. Los fundamentals están OK, pero no os parece que la acción tiene una tendencia más bien bajista? Mirad este gráfico desde 2015. Lo que quiero saber es qué me estoy perdiendo porque está muy bien valorada y es cierto que miras los datos financieros y no hay nada malo sino todo lo contrario pero luego vas a ver el comportamiento de la acción y te encuentras con eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 326081
> 
> ...



Para mi solo por el potencial que tiene de subida merece la pena arriesgar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Para mi solo por el potencial que tiene de subida merece la pena arriesgar.



Entonces, lo ves un valor a entrar bajo, coger el x2, y salir echando pestes? (lo he simplificado, sí)

Entonces... a largo plazo no?


----------



## TravellerLatam (21 May 2020)

Excelente hilo. Muy interesante, como muchos coincido que los dividendos per se no deberían ser nuestro primer indicador a la hora de invertir pero tampoco hay que obviarlos.

Mi experiencia del otro lado, es decir desde la parte de dentro de las compañías es que no todo Capex es bueno, ni siempre se tiene posibilidad eterna de crecer. Como en todos los aspectos de la vida, si se limitan los proyectos de inversión es probable que solo salgan los más claros y rentables. Cuando nos dan manga ancha surgen muchas más decisiones irresponsables solo motivadas por el ego del ejecutivo de crecer.

Me gustan las empresas que ya habiendo llegado a la madurez reparten una parte 20% - 50% y como accionista me encanta recibir esos dividendos. Implica eso que base mi estrategia exclusivamente en ello? No para nada, pero si es algo que miro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Hola. Aquí un cuñao a la escucha.
> 
> ¿Cuándo decís liquidez os referís a cuenta corriente en banco Paco español o estáis alejados de manos bolivarianas? ¿Se da por descontado y me contestaréis con un atronador silencio?
> 
> Gracias por transmitir conocimientos.



¿Banco Espaqué?

No.


SargentoHighway dijo:


> Una cosa sobre Renault. Los fundamentals están OK, pero no os parece que la acción tiene una tendencia más bien bajista? Mirad este gráfico desde 2015. Lo que quiero saber es qué me estoy perdiendo porque está muy bien valorada y es cierto que miras los datos financieros y no hay nada malo sino todo lo contrario pero luego vas a ver el comportamiento de la acción y te encuentras con eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 326081
> 
> ...



Lo que le ha pasado a Renault ha sido un montón de noticias malas sobre una empresa buena.

- Carlos Ghosn: En el año 2018, un hombre-comando Brasileño-Francés-Lebanes fue encarcelado por un crimen que no había cometido. No tardó en fugarse de la prisión en que estaba recluido. Hoy, buscado todavía por el gobierno, sobrevive como jefazo de fortuna. Si tu empresa esta a punto de irse al guano y estas de vacaciones por Beirut, quizás puedas contratarle.

- Unión Fiat-Lancia-AlfaRomeo-Maserati-Ferrari-Dodge-Chrysler-Jeep-Renault-Dacia-Nissan: "En ésta orgía somos tres tios y quince tias y ya me la han metido cuatro veces por el culo". Quisieron hacer un Volkswagen a la Bolognesa pero en vez de ir comprando hicieron un juego de tronos, que acabó en juego de truños.

- Clotilde Delbos: ¿Qué necesita Renault, enderezar curso o hacer un statement Feminista? La respuesta ahí esta.

Y ahora el coronavirus.

A mi no me verás muerto en un Renault, pero es una buena marca. En Brasil esta bien mirado vendiendo sus Dacias con etiqueta Renault. Tiene negocios con Mercedes, y tiene sus seguidores. Lo que pasa es que ha tenido una muy mala racha.

Yo creo que al final todo les va a ir bien porque 1) Sus coches estan bien para el precio y mercado que buscan y 2) Tienen todo el apoyo del gobierno Francés.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Banco Espaqué?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias! Estaba seguro de que algo se me escapaba y con esto me queda claro.

Por cierto, si quieres un canal con el que compartir cosas te sugiero Telegram. Aunque esté en tu telefono nadie de tus contactos a quien no tengas en agenda del móvil verá tu numero de móvil. 100% privacidad. Se puede crear un grupo con invitación por ejemplo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mil gracias! Estaba seguro de que algo se me escapaba y con esto me queda claro.
> 
> Por cierto, si quieres un canal con el que compartir cosas te sugiero Telegram. Aunque esté en tu telefono nadie de tus contactos a quien no tengas en agenda del móvil verá tu numero de móvil. 100% privacidad. Se puede crear un grupo con invitación por ejemplo.



Gracias, estoy trabajando en ello.

Voy a comprar una SIM de usar y tirar y punto. Es que no he tenido tiempo de ir a buscarla.

En cuanto tenga Telegram listo me verás bastante menos por aqui


----------



## hdezgon (22 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Entonces, lo ves un valor a entrar bajo, coger el x2, y salir echando pestes? (lo he simplificado, sí)
> 
> Entonces... a largo plazo no?



Para mi renault tiene sentido para dos cosas, actualmente lo estoy tradeando junto con iberdrola y airbus. Estan laterales las 3 y son buenas a largo plazo todas, por lo que si haces el trade y sale mal, la incorporas a largo plazo y listo.

Para mi tiene potencial para llegar a 35-40, eso si a corto plazo no. Veremos el 24 que pasa con la accion.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 May 2020)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Excelente hilo. Muy interesante, como muchos coincido que los dividendos per se no deberían ser nuestro primer indicador a la hora de invertir pero tampoco hay que obviarlos.
> 
> Mi experiencia del otro lado, es decir desde la parte de dentro de las compañías es que no todo Capex es bueno, ni siempre se tiene posibilidad eterna de crecer. Como en todos los aspectos de la vida, si se limitan los proyectos de inversión es probable que solo salgan los más claros y rentables. Cuando nos dan manga ancha surgen muchas más decisiones irresponsables solo motivadas por el ego del ejecutivo de crecer.
> 
> Me gustan las empresas que ya habiendo llegado a la madurez reparten una parte 20% - 50% y como accionista me encanta recibir esos dividendos. Implica eso que base mi estrategia exclusivamente en ello? No para nada, pero si es algo que miro.



Vamos a ver, en general en el foro he visto 2 estrategias: una a l/p con dividendos (van de la mano) y otra que es la especulación a c/p (horas, días, semanas...)

Yo hago la estrategia de l/p porque los dividendos van de la saca de la empresa a mi saca. Ya está. Con la especulación cortoplacista unas veces acertarás, otras te equivocarás pero siempre las comisiones van a ir hacia el mismo lado (broker).


----------



## nief (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas participando mas actívamente en éste subforo y descubro que los conforeros suelen ser mas serios que en otros sitios. Sois bastante amables cuando me equivoco y en general hay bastante buen rollo (lo cual no quita que mi botón de ignorados siga a pleno rendimiento).
> 
> Así pues, y para quitarme muchos privados que me llegan, me gustaría explicar un poco mi filosofía con el objetivo de ayudar al que no sepa, y ser ayudado donde me equivoco.
> 
> ...




Le veo muy activo en el foro.

Comparto su idea de inversion pero no se si es usted consciente en que punto del ciclo estamos.

Ha considerado usted una caida adicional desde minimos de marzo del 50%?

Le veo poca paciencia. 

Poca = esperar semanas
media= meses
mucha= años

saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

nief dijo:


> Le veo muy activo en el foro.
> 
> Comparto su idea de inversion pero no se si es usted consciente en que punto del ciclo estamos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el mensaje pero no creo haber especificado fechas. Además, con todo el respeto éste hilo no va de eso, sino de enseñar a la gente a evaluar empresas con el objetivo de invertir con orientación a dividendos.

Pero para no evadir su comentairo, y si le importa mi opinión personal, hay industrias que ya se han recuperado o ni se han visto afectadas (farmaceuticas), industrias que estan tocando fondo ahora y pronto entrarán en proceso de recuperación (infraestructuras), e industrias que aún ni han empezado a sangrar bien (turismo en según que segmentos), por ponerle algunos ejemplos.

Pero volviendo a la teoría, permítame compartir con usted un pensamiento. Tenga en cuenta de que voy a hacer una sobresimplificación:

Supongamos que usted tiene una vivienda en propiedad. Supongamos que usted ha pagado 500k por ella. La vivienda esta 100% pagada. Desgraciadamente usted la ha comprado en el pico de la burbuja, era un antojo, y resulta que en tres meses vale 100k...pero usted no la quiere vender ya que vive en ella.

A los 5 años montan una "milla de oro" comercial cercano a su vivienda y ésta pasa a valer 1 millón de euros. Pero usted sigue viviendo en ella.

En ámbos casos usted obtiene constantemente un beneficio (no pagar alquiler) sin importar el precio de la vivienda.

También es posible que haya un terremoto y pierda su casa, pero no es probable.

Ahora supongamos que usted compra un apartamento para alquilarlo a otras personas. A veces lo alquila a estudiantes, a veces a trabajadores, y a veces no puede alquilarlo.

Como usted ha hecho los deberes el apartamento esta bien situado, cerca de una universidad, así que por lo general usted no tiene problemas de pago, y cuando los tiene sabe que serán temporales. Y si algún día se mudan unos "etnicos" deberá vender el apartamento y quizás perder dinero, pero como ha ganado con los alquileres al final le salen las cuentas.

*Pues bien, ésta es la mentalidad del inversor por dividendos.

Hay empresas que generan dividendos desde hace años y años sin fallar, incluyendo épocas de crisis, incluso ahora. A la cabeza me viene Johhnson&Johnson. Para mi esas empresas son como mi casa. Si tuviera acciones de ellas no las vendería nunca.

Otras empresas, también buenas, son algo mas volátiles, pero también estan muy bien. Esas son como las viviendas en alquiler.*

Sea tan amable de tomar lo que voy a escribir sin exagerarlo: Hasta cierto punto, el valor de la acción de una empresa que compro para dividendos no me importa (repito: hasta cierto punto). Yo compraré Airbus cuando entre en los 45-50 euros. ¿Puede caer a 30, a 20, a 10? Puede ser, pero sus fundamentales no lo indican, y si cayera a esos puntos tengo serias dudas de que, en los próximos 10 o 20 años, no vuelva, al menos, a los 30 euros. Pero da igual porque no es para venderla sino para obtener dividendos.

¿Quiero pillar todas las empresas en su punto mas bajo? SI.
¿Lo conseguiré? NO.
¿Me importa? NO.

¿Por qué? Pues porque cualquier empresa que constantemente dé mas de un 4% de dividendos, en los próximos 20 años se ha amortizado incluso si pagas impuestos (ésto sería otro tema).

No le digo que mi cartera sea 100% dividendos. No lo es ni lo será. Pero mi experiencia personal con carteras de dividendos siempre ha sido positiva.

Saludos y sus comentarios y consejos serán bienvenidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Para mi renault tiene sentido para dos cosas, actualmente lo estoy tradeando junto con iberdrola y airbus. Estan laterales las 3 y son buenas a largo plazo todas, por lo que si haces el trade y sale mal, la incorporas a largo plazo y listo.
> 
> Para mi tiene potencial para llegar a 35-40, eso si a corto plazo no. Veremos el 24 que pasa con la accion.



El paradigma Renault acaba de cambiar. Ojito al 29 de Mayo.



Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en general en el foro he visto 2 estrategias: una a l/p con dividendos (van de la mano) y otra que es la especulación a c/p (horas, días, semanas...)
> 
> Yo hago la estrategia de l/p porque los dividendos van de la saca de la empresa a mi saca. Ya está. Con la especulación cortoplacista unas veces acertarás, otras te equivocarás pero siempre las comisiones van a ir hacia el mismo lado (broker).



Mi estrategia es:
- 80% dividendos.
- 10% ETFs "dinero gratis". Osea, cosas de cajón. Por ejemplo invertir en WTI cuando saltó la noticia de los precios de crudo en negativo. Le llevo sacados ya un 20% y lo que le queda. Estos son para venderlos en 3 o 4 años y van con precio de salida establecido por mi.
- 10% "sueños a largo plazo". No penny stocks pero empresas que van a necesitar muchos años para subir, pero que creo que lo van a conseguir. Alto riesgo, vamos.


----------



## BABY (22 May 2020)

nief dijo:


> Le veo muy activo en el foro.
> 
> Comparto su idea de inversion pero no se si es usted consciente en que punto del ciclo estamos.
> 
> ...




A veces es difícil tener sangre fría y paciencia. Siempre cabe la posibilidad de que el tren se escape y es muy difícil acertar. Como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas , la caídas y recuperaciones son bastante asimétricas según el sector y, sobre todo, el país (el sainete dentro del gobierno de esta semana en España no es el primero, aunque sí el más grave, más en la situación tan dramática como la que tenemos). Y si, claro que los índices pueden caer más pero también diferente. Luego está lo de siempre, que cuando todo está cayendo hay que tener temple para comprar (no todos lo tienen), por lo que lo mejor es tener "la lista de la compra del Mercadona" (cortesía de @arriba/abajo ) y, cuando los valores llegan al precio que estás dispuesto a pagar, actuar sin pensar mucho (tiene que estar todo pensado de antes). Luego viene la otra parte, la de aguantar con -20-40% o más de bajada y además no vender cuando empieza a recuperar. El factor psicológico es fundamental.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> lo que lo mejor es tener "la lista de la compra del Mercadona" (cortesía de @arriba/abajo ) y, cuando los valores llegan al precio que estás dispuesto a pagar, actuar sin pensar mucho (tiene que estar todo pensado de antes). Luego viene la otra parte, la de aguantar con -20-40% o más de bajada y además no vender cuando empieza a recuperar. El factor psicológico es fundamental.



THIS.

Con esto casi se puede cerrar éste hilo.

Empresas serias, a 10 años vista, casi da igual el precio.

Sobre todo en éste momento cuando muchas han caido ya un montón.

No digo de comprar hoy o comprar cualquiera, ojo.


----------



## BABY (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> THIS.
> 
> Con esto casi se puede cerrar éste hilo.
> 
> ...



Empresas serias en un entorno de una cierta seguridad jurídica. Hace unos días me caí del caballo con la inmunidad de grupo, lo cual, a falta de una vacuna, era un desastre total y cambiaba totalmente el panorama. Ayer me volví a caer (ya lo se, soy gilipollas) con la charlotada de la reforma laboral. No me esperaba ese nivel de incompetencia y psicopatía (que si, que soy gilipollas, ya lo sé). ¿Quien entra en REE, AENA o Enagas ahora?. Pues probablemente dentro de 10 años sigan ahí, pero para entrar cuando el país esté en la mierda y se pongan en precio, hay que tener sangre fría cuando te venga a la cabeza la bonita sonrisa profiden de Pablo Iglesias. Pues compra empresas alemanas y alguna francesa y ya está, podría decir alguno, con razón. Y a tragarte la doble imposición dentro de la Unión Europea (pero con empresas americanas, no).



Perdón por la foto.


----------



## esquilero (23 May 2020)

Yo estoy en una epoca de reconstrucción de mi cartera. Estoy sopesando varias opciones que me gustaría comentar con vosotros. 

Zardoya: Me las quedo ya que son más viejas que el copón. 
Entre REE-Enagas-Naturgy me gustaría quedarme con una de ellas pero no acabo de decidirme. Acepto opiniones.
Caf creo que sería una buena candidata.
Bayer. Me gustaría comprarla alrededor de 50€. No se si llegaré a verlo.
SAP la estoy mirando. 
Norks Hydro me parece bien. Siguiendo lo que escribe Feministo. No sé cual sería el mejor momento para entrar. De momento espero.
Altria es otra de las que me convence bastante. 
Me tengo que mirar bien Bats e Imperial Brands. 

Casi no tengo nada comprado y estoy en liquidez.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2020)

esquilero dijo:


> Yo estoy en una epoca de reconstrucción de mi cartera. Estoy sopesando varias opciones que me gustaría comentar con vosotros.
> 
> Zardoya: Me las quedo ya que son más viejas que el copón.
> Entre REE-Enagas-Naturgy me gustaría quedarme con una de ellas pero no acabo de decidirme. Acepto opiniones.
> ...



No me voy a pronunciar en Españolas. De la lista me gustan:
- Bayer. Un clásico. Sube y baja pero da dividendos, que es de lo que se trata. En mi OPINIÓN, por debajo de 60 euros siempre esta bien.
- SAP. Dios sabe que no soy fan de tecnológicas, pero esta da beneficios. Tiene mucho residual y muchos clientes cogidos por las pelotas. Para dividendos la recomiendo, pero en mi cartera será de las últimas en entrar.
- CAF es una muy buen empresa pero esta metida en un juego de tronos con Siemens, Alstom, los Chinos, y los Japoneses con Mitsubishi. Además por detrás esta Skoda y ABB y Bombardier que Alstom lleva tiempo queriéndoselo follar. Vamos que metes a Ned Stark como consejero delegado y nadie se daría cuenta.
- Norsk Hydro. La recomendé y llevo tiempo queriendo entrar, pero solo porque esta avalada por los Noruegos. YO de entrar lo haré cuando/si baja de 2 euros. Creía que iba a pasar en Mayo pero creo que voy a tener que comerme mi predicción. En los siguientes meses creo que lo podremos ver.
El resto no esta mal.

Dicho ésto:
- Como éste es el hilo de los dividendos, te diría que compres donde tengas tu residencia fiscal porque entonces la doble imposición te follará los posibles beneficios. También te digo que si tienes posibles y tu empresa es flexible puedes tener tu residencia fiscal donde mas te interese. Ahí es tema personal de cada uno/a.


----------



## Ivar (23 May 2020)

The Hellion dijo:


> Una cosa son dividendos altos y otra cosa, muy diferente, son dividendos crecientes.
> 
> Y efectivamente, se puede fiar toda la estrategia de inversión a fondos cotizados, abiertos o cerrados, cosa que pondrá muy contento a personajes como el del video, y que en los últimos años ha funcionado muy bien.
> 
> ...



Según tu fuente:
Given the high levels of concentration in the ETF market, *a large event leading to the 
materialisation of operational risks in one of the providers may generate massive fire 
sales of ETFs, resulting in large price movements of their constituent securities* (as under i) or 
of the ETFs themselves (as under ii)

Entonces me planteo: ¿qué ocurriría si algún gran especulador u organización invirtiese enormes sumas de dinero, para venderlo todo en un día?

¿Causaría eso una súbita bajada que luego pudiese aprovecharse para según qué fines, como comprar luego más barato los mismos ETFs?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2020)

Mal. 

Fuera de España casi siempre doble imposición. Y ya empiezas mezclando unas cosas y otras.

OJO: Lo abré puesto ya 300 veces. Mi cartera no es 100% dividendos. Yo compro valores de fuera cuando se ponen a tiro pero por motivos exclusivamente especulativos, pero si quieres montar una buena cartera de dividendos esos no son los mejores porque aunque ganes un buen dividendo la doble imposición (y el papeleo) se los van a comer.

En cualquier caso aqui tienes la documentación china. De rusia no conozco:
https://www.hacienda.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Tributaria/CDI/BOE_China.pdf


----------



## lopintanfiero (23 May 2020)

esquilero dijo:


> Bayer. Me gustaría comprarla alrededor de 50€. No se si llegaré a verlo.



Yo la pillé sobre los 50 con la crisis y el bajón de las bolsas en marzo, y la vendí en 63. Esperé a la fecha anterior al límite para los dividendos y coincidió con su pico de estos meses. La suerte del principiante XDDD No sé si hice bien, pero me salí por todo lo que he leído de sus pleitos por el tema de Monsanto. Ese es el peligro de Bayer. Ya hace un año bajó una burrada por una sentencia en su contra, y aunque están pleiteando y recurriendo, aún hay miles de denuncias. En principio leí que querían buscar acuerdos, pero ahora con la crisis creo que lo último que dijeron es que no iban tampoco a facilitar la cosa a los demandantes. Así que como no controlo el tema de los juicios y las fechas, y tiene pinta de que para finalizar con esto paguen un pastón, me salí a la espera de que se resuelva y para entonces siga a un buen precio y no le afecte tanto todo este tema.


----------



## Ivar (23 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Hola. Aquí un cuñao a la escucha.
> 
> ¿Cuándo decís liquidez os referís a cuenta corriente en banco Paco español o estáis alejados de manos bolivarianas? ¿Se da por descontado y me contestaréis con un atronador silencio?
> 
> Gracias por transmitir conocimientos.



Yo tengo todo en Inglaterra y Polonia. Vivo fuera de España, eso sí. Utilizo Revolut para transferencias, cambio de divisas y ocasionalmente especular con bitcoin.

Creo que la tarjeta alemana N26 o algo así, también ofrece estos servicios.

En mi opinión, sin ser un experto, tener todo en un banco extranjero en euros es mejor, y luego te abres una cuenta Revolut o N26 para así pagar en el supermercado con ella, retirar del cajero o transferir a España si vives allí.

Pero yo evitaría tener mis ahorros en España. Dejaría pasta sólo para ir gastando día a día o ni eso. Dado que puedes usar una tarjeta extranjera de las 2 que menciono.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Yo tengo 80% en cuenta bankinter y 20% en interactive brokers UK. Soy carne de cañón para subvencionar observatorios de genaro.



Te pongo la composición de cartera que se va hacer el coletas con el 80% de tus ahorros:
20% observatorio de genaro como indicas.
20% MENAs para agredir a manifestantes contrarios a PSOE podemos.
30% programar bots en redes sociales para acallar opositotes
10% amortizar hipoteca del casoplón en Galapagar.


----------



## La Enviada (23 May 2020)

Ivar dijo:


> Según tu fuente:
> Given the high levels of concentration in the ETF market, *a large event leading to the
> materialisation of operational risks in one of the providers may generate massive fire
> sales of ETFs, resulting in large price movements of their constituent securities* (as under i) or
> ...




Tengo que leerme aún el .pdf que puso el otro forero, pero sí puede suceder que en una situación de pánico el precio de mercado de un ETF, si este no es lo bastante líquido, se vaya muy por debajo de su NAV (incluso un 50% o 80%) y los más espabilados aprovechen para hacer el agosto comprando con ese descuento. De hecho ya pasó no hace mucho (parece que fue un ataque algorítmico coordinado) y en unos minutos todos los precios de los ETFs atacados volvieron a su NAV. En USA los 20 ETFs más grandes tienen más líquidez diaria que muchas de las compañías del S&P500 y es casi imposible que alguien intente algo así sobre ellos. En ETFs de menos liquidez (esto incluye a básicamente todos los europeos) sí puede pasar.


----------



## clinadin (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mismo tengo ETFS WTI Crude Oil que ahora mismo es la que me esta dando mas alegrías (+23%).



Precisamente a 2.48 me planteé entrar en ese ETF, y cuando por fin encontré a través de quién lo podía contratar (sólo podía a través del broker de ING) resultó que el broker no me dejaba contratarlo. Así que me quedé con las ganas. Y ya después del mosqueo, ni lo he vuelto a intentar.


----------



## The Hellion (24 May 2020)

Ivar dijo:


> Según tu fuente:
> Given the high levels of concentration in the ETF market, *a large event leading to the
> materialisation of operational risks in one of the providers may generate massive fire
> sales of ETFs, resulting in large price movements of their constituent securities* (as under i) or
> ...



El funcionamiento de un fondo cotizado que replique físicamente su cesta de valores es, a grandes rasgos, así:

El promotor del fondo define su estrategia y su composición.

Creado el fondo, el fondo entrega unidades originarias (que contienen las "acciones" del fondo) a unos Partícipes Autorizados, que entregan a cambio al fondo los valores de que este se compone.

A su vez, los Partícipes Autorizados venden, en mercados oficiales o en mercados no oficiales, las "acciones" del fondo a los inversores finales, o les compran a estos inversores finales sus acciones, cuando quieren rescatar las acciones del fondo.

Estos Partícipes Autorizados son, a su vez, inversores que soportan riesgo y que ni cobran de, ni tienen obligaciones respecto de, el promotor, ni de los inversores finales (más allá de la venta de las acciones). No están obligados a facilitar liquidez en el mercado. El negocio, para ellos, está en el arbitraje de precios entre la cotización de las acciones y el valor de la cesta de valores.

En los mercados secundarios regulados hay, además, unos proveedores de liquidez que, en virtud de acuerdos con el operador del mercado, se comprometen a dar cotizaciones para la compra y venta de las acciones del fondo.

Por lo tanto, el comprador de fondos cotizados no opera directamente con el promotor del fondo, sino con otros compradores del mercado secundario, con los Partícipes Autorizados o con los proveedores de liquidez oficiales.

En eso consiste, a grandes rasgos y salvo error por mi parte, que estaré encantado de corregir, el funcionamiento de un ETF sencilito, que no recurra a derivados.

En los ETF sintéticos hay muchas más "cajas negras" de por medio.

A mí todo eso, francamente, me da respeto. No tanto sobre el papel, sino sobre lo que puede pasar en la práctica, dentro de no demasiados años (ahora los ETF suponen un 10% de la capitalización de mercado, que aumenta a un ritmo creciente) cuando la capitalización de ciertas empresas esté replicada 2x, 3x o Xx veces en los ETFs.

Porque ya hemos visto lo que pasó con la titulación hipotecaria, me temo que a no mucho tardar podremos ver qué pasa con la titulación crediticia y espero que no descubramos qué puede pasar cuando a los financieros psicópatas anglos se les vaya de las manos lo de replicar índices y vender la réplica a inversores que piensan que están comprando participaciones en una cesta de acciones.

EDITO para añadir que la explicación anterior está extraída, a grandes rasgos y de modo chapucero, del pdf del vínculo, en el que se explica, mucho mejor y más detalladamente (pero en inglés) el funcionamiento de los ETF (también de los sintéticos) y algunos de los riesgos sistémicos que entrañan.


----------



## esquilero (24 May 2020)

Sigo con la duda de cual elegir entre REE, ENAGAS y NATURGY. En estos momentos creo que la que más me gusta es la última de las mencionadas. 

Con el tema de la doble imposición. Eso existe si compras una empresa britanica o norteamericana? Creo que con las europeas se paga seguro, pero con las otras? Perdón por el retraso si ya se ha hablado anteriormente de este detalle. Gracias por anticipado a las respuestas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Precisamente a 2.48 me planteé entrar en ese ETF, y cuando por fin encontré a través de quién lo podía contratar (sólo podía a través del broker de ING) resultó que el broker no me dejaba contratarlo. Así que me quedé con las ganas. Y ya después del mosqueo, ni lo he vuelto a intentar.



A 2.44 entré yo.

Pero vamos, vaya puta mierda de brokers Españoles. Entre las comisiones que clavan y la mierdacartera que ofrecen ésto parece Venezuela.

El día que un broker en serio entre, y le dejen, va a reventar el mercado.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (24 May 2020)

*Golpe al dividendo: un tercio del Ibex pagará menos en 2022 que antes de la crisis*

*La principal fortaleza del Ibex se tambalea*. La crisis del coronavirus amenaza con asestar un golpe para nada pasajero a la política de dividendos de las cotizadas españolas.

Los anuncios se han ido amontonando en las últimas semanas: Inditex, Amadeus, Santander, BBVA, IAG, Arcelor... Las necesidades extraordinarias de liquidez generadas por el parón económico ocasionado por la pandemia han forzado a un creciente número de compañías a dar el paso de aplazar, recortar o suspender los pagos a sus accionistas. Así, hoy, el mercado descuenta que *más de la mitad de las empresas del Ibex abonarán en 2020 unos dividendos inferiores a los del ejercicio anterior*, reduciendo el nivel de dividendos por acción a sus niveles más bajos desde 2004, según los registros de Bloomberg.

No se trata, ni mucho menos, de una tendencia exclusiva del mercado español. En Europa, alrededor de un tercio de las 600 compañías que conforman el Stoxx 600 ha anunciado medidas similares. Fiat y Peugeot, Shell, Equinor o BT son algunos de los últimos nombres en unirse a una larga lista de compañías de los más diversos sectores que han optado por dejar de lado las reservas tradicionales y recortar la retribución al accionista —una medida que habitualmente se ha considerado una muestra de debilidad— en aras de la preservación de capital para hacer frente a los enormes retos generados por la crisis. En total, *unos 130.000 millones de euros en pagos al accionista se han difuminado por la situación económica*.

Y también en Wall Street los recortes de dividendos han alcanzado niveles inéditos, hasta el punto de que solo este año las cotizadas estadounidenses *han anunciado más que en la década previa*. Los analistas de Janus Henderson calculan que en 2020 los dividendos globales se situarán entre un 15 y un 35% por debajo de los del año anterior, lo que supondrá un recorte de entre 213.000 y 490.000 millones de dólares (entre 187.800 y 445.800 millones de euros)

Sin embargo, en pocos mercados como el español se espera que este golpe a la remuneración del accionista deje unas secuelas tan duraderas. Porque, según los cálculos de los analistas, el Ibex llegará a 2022 sin haber alcanzado los niveles de dividendos previos a la crisis. Ese año se realizarán, según las estimaciones recopiladas por Bloomberg, *pagos más de un 5% inferiores a los del ejercicio 2019*. Para ese ejercicio se prevé que los grandes índices europeos habrán elevado sus dividendos entre un 25 y un 6%, respecto a las cifras previas a la crisis.

Lógicamente, estas estimaciones se encuentran sometidas a una elevada incertidumbre sobre la evolución de la crisis del coronavirus y sus efectos a largo plazo sobre los negocios de las distintas compañías cotizadas. Pero son el reflejo de cómo el mercado parece haber asumido que *las compañías del Ibex sufrirán, en términos generales, un daño más profundo*, que limitará su capacidad para repartir ganancias entre sus accionistas.

Estos negativos augurios están claramente relacionados con los motivos que han hecho del Ibex el peor entre los grandes índices mundiales desde el inicio de la crisis: la percepción de que *el golpe económico será más severo en España*; la fuerte vinculación a Latinoamérica, una de las regiones que se teme que pueda salir más damnificada por la pandemia; y la composición sectorial del mercado español. Janus Henderson señala que frente a la mayor resistencia de los dividendos de tecnológicas, compañías de salud, alimentación y consumo básico, los pagos de la banca, el consumo discrecional y las actividades más ligadas al ciclo económico se manifestarán más vulnerables.

Este último es un factor fundamental en la perspectiva de los dividendos en el mercado español. Los analistas calculan que serán, al menos, once las compañías del Ibex que en 2022 pagarán menos que en 2019. De ellas, *cuatro serán bancos* y entre estos se encuentran las dos entidades más grandes: *Santander *y *BBVA*, que se espera que se sitúen ese año más de un 26% por debajo de los niveles precrisis y que aún en 2023 no los hayan recuperado. Los dividendos de *Bankia *y *Bankinter *correrían una suerte similar, según estas estimaciones.

En el sector financiero se aúnan las débiles expectativas para el negocio que se derivan de la coyuntura económica actual —que hace presagiar un aumento de los impagos y una prolongación de las políticas de tipos bajos— con la creciente presión regulatoria para mantener los dividendos acotados mientras el sector está recibiendo inyecciones masivas de liquidez por parte de los bancos centrales.

Tampoco son positivos los pronósticos para los pagos de las compañías vinculadas al turismo, uno de los sectores llamados a sufrir uno de los golpes más severos y duraderos a consecuencia del coronavirus. *Aena*, *Amadeus*, *IAG *y *Meliá *también se cuentan entre los grupos de los que el mercado descuenta que en 2022 aún repartirán entre sus inversores unas cantidades inferiores a las de antes de la crisis. A este grupo se añadirían también Acerinox, ACS, penalizada entre otras cuestiones por las peores perspectivas para el negocio de autopistas de su filial Abertis, y *Endesa*, cuyo recorte estaría más vinculado a cuestiones específicas sobre la madurez de sus activos que a los efectos del coronavirus.

Precisamente, el caso de Endesa representa una excepción dentro del sector eléctrico, que vuelve a erigirse en el refugio más sólido para los cazadores de dividendos. Frente a la tendencia general, compañías como *Enagás*, *Iberdrola*, *Naturgy *o *Red Eléctrica* exhiben la suficiente fortaleza financiera como para que el mercado aún aguarde que *seguirán elevando año tras año su retribución*, hasta situarla en 2022 *entre un 7 y un 25%* por encima de las referencias de 2019.

Otras compañías con negocios en expansión, como es el caso de Cellnex y *Grifols*, se muestran también entre las mejor preparadas para capear la tormenta financiera sin dejar de entregar a sus inversores unos dividendos crecientes.

La de los dividendos ha sido siempre *una materia de controversia* entre los expertos, ya que muchos consideran más beneficioso que las empresas aprovechen sus recursos para generar nuevas oportunidades de crecimiento y no para gratificar a sus accionistas. Sin embargo, no cabe duda de que para muchos inversores representan *una parte esencial de sus decisiones de inversión*; no en vano, la lógica última de adquirir acciones de una compañía no deja de ser la de tomar parte de sus beneficios.

Además, en un entorno de bajos tipos de interés, que ha conducido las rentabilidades de la deuda pública global a cotas históricamente bajas —en muchos casos, negativas—, estos pagos han sido asumidos por un buen número de inversores, principalmente aquellos con un perfil más conservador, como *un sustitutivo de esos rendimientos periódicos que solían generar los bonos o los depósitos*.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, no parece nada extraño que varios análisis hayan detectado que, desde el inicio de la crisis, las compañías que han anunciado recortes de dividendos *han tenido una evolución sobre el parqué bastante inferior a la media del mercado*, a pesar de que, en términos generales, los analistas han dado el visto bueno a estas políticas de prudencia en materia de preservación de caja.

El temor a esos efectos también explica que *los grupos con mayor músculo financiero hayan tratado de evitar un recorte* a sus dividendos. Así, de los veinte mayores grupos de la región de EMEA (Europa, Oriente Medio y África), tan solo tres han adoptado medidas en este sentido.

En el caso del Ibex, la remuneración al accionista se ha exhibido de forma histórica como uno de sus grandes atractivos, con unas rentabilidades por dividendo habitualmente entre las mayores de las grandes bolsas mundiales. En un índice que a día de hoy cotiza en los mismos niveles que en 1997, estos pagos *han supuesto la única vía efectiva de revalorización, cercana al 200% en ese periodo*.

Sin embargo, el golpe del coronavirus amenaza con *poner en cuestión también esa última fortaleza de la bolsa española*, obligando a los inversores a ser mucho más selectivos y cuidadosos al basar sus decisiones de inversión en los dividendos. Porque si algo ha demostrado esta crisis es que estos tampoco son sagrados. Y mucho menos en la bolsa española.

Golpe al dividendo: un tercio del Ibex pagará menos en 2022 que antes de la crisis


----------



## Ankou (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A 2.44 entré yo.
> 
> Pero vamos, vaya puta mierda de brokers Españoles. Entre las comisiones que clavan y la mierdacartera que ofrecen ésto parece Venezuela.
> 
> *El día que un broker en serio entre, y le dejen, va a reventar el mercado.*



Existe y se llama Robinhood, y ya está tocando a la puerta de Europa. Ahora bien no se cuanto tardará en abrir ni si la abrirá.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Existe y se llama Robinhood, y ya está tocando a la puerta de Europa. Ahora bien no se cuanto tardará en abrir ni si la abrirá.



Robinhood efectívamente, pero como bien dices aún no ha tocado España. Me gusta su interfaz, pero lo importante es comisiones.

Va a hacer un poco lo que hizo ING en su dia con los ahorros. Es muy triste que para que las empresas Españolas se porten bien tienen que venir de fuera a meterles miedo.


----------



## Ankou (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Robinhood efectívamente, pero como bien dices aún no ha tocado España. Me gusta su interfaz, pero lo importante es comisiones.
> 
> Va a hacer un poco lo que hizo ING en su dia con los ahorros. Es muy triste que para que las empresas Españolas se porten bien tienen que venir de fuera a meterles miedo.



Las comisiones en Robinhood son ínfimas, ahora mismo está en EEUU y UK, Australia esta ya al caer, tienen los permisos.

Esperemos que desembarquen en europa cuanto antes, por ahora andan dando tumbos por el mundo anglo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Las comisiones en Robinhood son ínfimas, ahora mismo está en EEUU y UK, Australia esta ya al caer, tienen los permisos.
> 
> Esperemos que desembarquen en europa cuanto antes, por ahora andan dando tumbos por el mundo anglo.



Yo tengo también TradeRepublic de cuando vivía en Alemania. 1 euro de comisión al comprar, y otro al vender, sin importar el tamaño de tu transacción. Solo una vez. Solo las ETFs vienen con su propia comisión anual. De hecho, ahora mismo estoy tirando mucho de ella.

Eso si, en inglés o Aleman. Y no puedes hacerlo con cuenta o residencia en España.


----------



## clinadin (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A 2.44 entré yo.
> 
> Pero vamos, vaya puta mierda de brokers Españoles. Entre las comisiones que clavan y la mierdacartera que ofrecen ésto parece Venezuela.
> 
> El día que un broker en serio entre, y le dejen, va a reventar el mercado.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Es una vergüenza el servicio que ofrecen los brokers españoles y los precios que ofrecen por sus servicios. La verdad que a mí me jodieron pero bien, porque como te digo pensé entrar en ese ETF de petróleo y no me dejaron (y encima la comisión por compra era de 20€ y otros tantos para la venta). Y encima veo como a día de hoy el ETF está ganando dinero, y cómo se me pasó el momento de entrar.

Respecto a los brokers, ahora están hablando bastante de ninety, que no sé si es ya una realidad o lo será pronto, pero dicen que es muy similar a Robinhood


----------



## empy (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres palabras: Apartamentos para estudiantes. Puta mina de oro. Recomiendo extranjeros que se van cada año y paga papá.
> 
> Pero requiere un poco de mantenimiento, eso es verdad.
> 
> ...



Pregunto, en el caso de Hamborner al ser Alemania una tributacion alta ¿no serian mejor otras opciones en otros paises con menor tributacion?


----------



## Jsantos16 (25 May 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Es una vergüenza el servicio que ofrecen los brokers españoles y los precios que ofrecen por sus servicios. La verdad que a mí me jodieron pero bien, porque como te digo pensé entrar en ese ETF de petróleo y no me dejaron (y encima la comisión por compra era de 20€ y otros tantos para la venta). Y encima veo como a día de hoy el ETF está ganando dinero, y cómo se me pasó el momento de entrar.
> 
> Respecto a los brokers, ahora están hablando bastante de ninety, que no sé si es ya una realidad o lo será pronto, pero dicen que es muy similar a Robinhood



Ninety ya existe si, lo único que solo tiene parte del mercado americano y tiene bastantes limitaciones, por ejemplo solo se puede comprar a mercado pedo aún así es un broker sin comisiones. Únicamente cobra el 0,05% al mes de la cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

empy dijo:


> Pregunto, en el caso de Hamborner al ser Alemania una tributacion alta ¿no serian mejor otras opciones en otros paises con menor tributacion?



Correcto.

Por eso en otras intervenciones he recomendado que cada forero busque opciones dentro de su pais.

Lo que pasa es que aqui hay muchos foreros de fuera. Yo, por ejemplo, éste año voy a tributar en Alemania si o si, además de que verdaderamente paso mucho tiempo en Alemania (no es la primera vez que me sale a cotizar aqui).

Si no es tu situación te recomiendo empezar en el mundo de los dividendos con empresas Españolas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Ninety ya existe si, lo único que solo tiene parte del mercado americano y tiene bastantes limitaciones, por ejemplo solo se puede comprar a mercado pedo aún así es un broker sin comisiones. Únicamente cobra el 0,05% al mes de la cartera.



¿Al mes? Otros hijos de puta.

TradeRepublic: Un euro al comprar, un euro al vender (excepto ETFs). Punto. A ver que tan difícil sería implantar éso en España.

Es que me pongo de mala leche.


----------



## Rexter (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Al mes? Otros hijos de puta.
> 
> TradeRepublic: Un euro al comprar, un euro al vender (excepto ETFs). Punto. A ver que tan difícil sería implantar éso en España.
> 
> Es que me pongo de mala leche.



¿En España? Imposible. No hay libre competencia en nuestro sistema financiero. Los miembros del oligopolio saben que tienen la sartén por el mango y no se van a hacer daño entre ellos pudiendo ganar todos.


----------



## Ivar (25 May 2020)

The Hellion dijo:


> El funcionamiento de un fondo cotizado que replique físicamente su cesta de valores es, a grandes rasgos, así:
> 
> El promotor del fondo define su estrategia y su composición.
> 
> ...



Pues mejor entonces calcular uno mismo el índice a replicar calculando el porcentaje de capitalización de cada empresa respecto del total del índice.
Luego se pondera para construir la cartera y listo.

No sé si me dejo algo. Pero me parece más fiable porque así tú tienes la propiedad de las acciones y vendes cuando quieras si necesitas liquidez.


----------



## Ivar (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Por eso en otras intervenciones he recomendado que cada forero busque opciones dentro de su pais.
> 
> ...



¿Sabes de alguna web dónde se explique bien la doble tributación?

Yo por ejemplo tributo en Polonia y estoy interesado en saber dónde me retendrían menos para empezar una cartera de dividendos.

¿Recomiendas entonces, según he entendido, que cada forero abra cuenta en un broker en el país donde tribute? ¿Qué ocurre si abres la cuenta en un país con menor tipo impositivo?


----------



## Jsantos16 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Al mes? Otros hijos de puta.
> 
> TradeRepublic: Un euro al comprar, un euro al vender (excepto ETFs). Punto. A ver que tan difícil sería implantar éso en España.
> 
> Es que me pongo de mala leche.



Te parece mucho por una cartera de 5.000€ pagar 2€ al mes? O por una cartera de 10.000€ 2,50€? (A más alta la cartera menos % se quedan) teniendo en cuenta que las operaciones no las cobran.

De algún sitio tendrán que sacar el dinero digo yo, no hay nada igual en España, ni si quiera degiro. Tiene muchas pegas ese broker, pero no son las comisiones.


----------



## euricco (25 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Existe y se llama Robinhood, y ya está tocando a la puerta de Europa. Ahora bien no se cuanto tardará en abrir ni si la abrirá.




mirando por ahí acerca de brokers, me encontré con uno llamado firstrade, es usa total, pero aceptan cuentas para extranjeros sin necesidad de residencia yankee, lo cual esta bien, por que al igual que robinhood esta se ha visto obligada tb a entrar a competir en esa batalla de precios, y las comisiones son también bajísimas.... lo único a tener cuenta es la morterada de comisiones por transferencia internacional. a todo esto. Lo conoces? tienes opinión al respecto?


----------



## lopintanfiero (25 May 2020)

lopintanfiero dijo:


> Yo la pillé sobre los 50 con la crisis y el bajón de las bolsas en marzo, y la vendí en 63. Esperé a la fecha anterior al límite para los dividendos y coincidió con su pico de estos meses. La suerte del principiante XDDD No sé si hice bien, pero me salí por todo lo que he leído de sus pleitos por el tema de Monsanto. Ese es el peligro de Bayer. Ya hace un año bajó una burrada por una sentencia en su contra, y aunque están pleiteando y recurriendo, aún hay miles de denuncias. En principio leí que querían buscar acuerdos, pero ahora con la crisis creo que lo último que dijeron es que no iban tampoco a facilitar la cosa a los demandantes. Así que como no controlo el tema de los juicios y las fechas, y tiene pinta de que para finalizar con esto paguen un pastón, me salí a la espera de que se resuelva y para entonces siga a un buen precio y no le afecte tanto todo este tema.



Estaba viendo como Bayer sube ahora mismo un 8%, y me preguntaba a que se debía el subidón. Pues parece que han llegado a un acuerdo verbal con la mayor parte de los denunciantes.

Bayer Reaches Deals on Big Share of 125,000 Roundup Weedkiller Suits



> While the exact number of settlements so far wasn’t immediately clear, the estimate of at least 125,000 claims is more than twice the amount of Roundup litigation cases Bayer has previously disclosed. The company has only acknowledged filed and served cases of about 52,500 as of April. Tens of thousands more are being held in abeyance by plaintiffs’ lawyers under agreements with Bayer, people familiar with the negotiations said. Ken Feinberg, the chief Roundup mediator, said in January the total was 85,000 and would likely increase.
> 
> Bayer has said it will earmark $8 billion to resolve all current cases, including those held in abeyance, according to some of the people familiar with the settlements. The deals so far involve many of the strongest claims against the company, the people said. It’s unclear how much would go to those who have now settled and what’s left for the holdouts. Another $2 billion will be set aside to cover future suits linking the weedkiller to non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma, people familiar with the talks said.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Ivar dijo:


> ¿Sabes de alguna web dónde se explique bien la doble tributación?
> 
> Yo por ejemplo tributo en Polonia y estoy interesado en saber dónde me retendrían menos para empezar una cartera de dividendos.
> 
> ¿Recomiendas entonces, según he entendido, que cada forero abra cuenta en un broker en el país donde tribute? ¿Qué ocurre si abres la cuenta en un país con menor tipo impositivo?



Efectivamente la hay y es oficinal.

Convenios de doble imposición

Aqui la tabla entera: https://www.hacienda.gob.es/Documen.../CDI/Documentacion/Limites_Imposicion_CDI.pdf

Y como dices, en principio yo recomendaría que hicieras lo posible por evitar esa doble imposición, al menos cuando empiezas a construir tu cartera de dividendos.

Para mi un buen dividendo es un 4%. Si a eso le tengo que meter la doble imposición y los impuestos, pues ya me dirás en cuánto se me queda.

Dicho ésto, no permitas que usen eso en contra del plan de dividendos, pero creo que ese es tema para tratarlo de forma separada (cosa que si te interesa haré).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Te parece mucho por una cartera de 5.000€ pagar 2€ al mes? O por una cartera de 10.000€ 2,50€? (A más alta la cartera menos % se quedan) teniendo en cuenta que las operaciones no las cobran.
> 
> De algún sitio tendrán que sacar el dinero digo yo, no hay nada igual en España, ni si quiera degiro. Tiene muchas pegas ese broker, pero no son las comisiones.



Mi cartera actual (acabo de empezarla de nuevo) será de base 50k. La idea es tener entre 30 y 50 valores. Siguiendo mi ejemplo de Traderepublic, y sin entrar en ETFs, 50 valores serán 50 euros, o 100 si los vendo.

En España esa misma cartera serán ¿cuánto? ¿A una buena 10 euros al mes? Osea, voy a pagar en menos de un año lo mismo que pago una sola vez.

No soy pobre, pero me jode sobremanera pagar incluso 1 céntimo de euro por absolútamente nada de valor.

Y no es nada personal contigo, sino con los bancos Españoles. Si un trader de mierda Aleman puede ofrecer eso, ¿por qué no uno Español?


----------



## Jsantos16 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi cartera actual (acabo de empezarla de nuevo) será de base 50k. La idea es tener entre 30 y 50 valores. Siguiendo mi ejemplo de Traderepublic, y sin entrar en ETFs, 50 valores serán 50 euros, o 100 si los vendo.
> 
> En España esa misma cartera serán ¿cuánto? ¿A una buena 10 euros al mes? Osea, voy a pagar en menos de un año lo mismo que pago una sola vez.
> 
> ...



El broker que citas está muy bien, pero no se puede usar en España así que no es comparable, también creo que en comisiones te vas a dejar bastante más de lo que dices, o a caso todos los valores los compras en 1 operación y los vendes en solo 1? No los compras en diferentes paquetes? Yo siendo novatisimo he aprendido que es un error total comprar 1 acción en un solo movimiento, mucho mejor ir dosificando las compras y ventas.

Ninety yo no opero con él (cuando empecé no existía) pero lo conozco bastante bien y para gente que acaba de empezar, con carteras de en torno a 10k esta genial, solamente 2,50€ al mes, otra cosa es que casi no tenga valores o que sea bastante limitado. Porque según he visto hay brokers que cobran auténticas salvajadas por operacion. (De 10/15/20€)

Pda: Degiro esta muy bien para eeuu pero para el resto ojalá que fuera como el que nombras, y más que fuera nacional para tema declaración.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> El broker que citas está muy bien, pero no se puede usar en España así que no es comparable, también creo que en comisiones te vas a dejar bastante más de lo que dices, o a caso todos los valores los compras en 1 operación y los vendes en solo 1? No los compras en diferentes paquetes? Yo siendo novatisimo he aprendido que es un error total comprar 1 acción en un solo movimiento, mucho mejor ir dosificando las compras y ventas.
> 
> Ninety yo no opero con él (cuando empecé no existía) pero lo conozco bastante bien y para gente que acaba de empezar, con carteras de en torno a 10k esta genial, solamente 2,50€ al mes, otra cosa es que casi no tenga valores o que sea bastante limitado. Porque según he visto hay brokers que cobran auténticas salvajadas por operacion. (De 10/15/20€)
> 
> Pda: Degiro esta muy bien para eeuu pero para el resto ojalá que fuera como el que nombras, y más que fuera nacional para tema declaración.



No estoy discutiendo contigo. Simplemente te digo como monto mi cartera de dividendos. La discusión esta en que es una pasada que los brokers Españoles cobren eso mientras que los Alemanes (algunos, como TradeRepublic) no lo haga.

Respecto a las comisiones, como he indicado en otra parte del hilo, tengo una cartera con varias cosas:
- Dividendos: 80% de mi cartera. Literalmente compro una sola vez, porque ten en cuenta que el propósito de invertir por dividendos no tiene nada que ver con el valor de la acción. Por ello no entro en bloques, ni hago medias, ni nada de eso. No soy imbécil y trato de comprar barato, pero optimización de coste de entrada no es la prioridad absoluta, no sé si me explico.
- Especulaciones: 10% de mi cartera. Aqui si que compro y vendo, pero es porque gano mucho a corto plazo. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tengo una ETF de crudo. Le tengo ganado un 20% y le he puesto un stop al 5%. Si en 3 meses sube al precio que creo máximo, vendo. Y si cae otra vez, compro.
- Acciones a muy largo recorrido: 10% de mi cartera. Empresas que no dan dividendos pero creo que tienen mucho futuro. Por ejemplo Xiaomi. En éste caso también compro una sola vez.

Mi estilo inversor por dividendos no es obsesionarme todo el dia, sino mas bien comprar valores a buen precio (sin buscar el punto mas bajo) y luego observar de vez en cuando haciendo mantenimiento.

Finalmente, y te lo digo de la forma mas cordial posible, estaré encantado de responder cuantas preguntas tengas, y de aceptar cuantas críticas consideres oportunas, pero te agradecería que, en el futuro, no asumieras cosas sobre mi forma de invertir y luego montar un argumento sobre esa asumpción, que en éste caso como puedes ver es totalmente falsa. Creo que no te gustaría que yo hiciera lo mismo, ¿verdad?

Por ultimo darte toda la razón. Techrepublic solo lo puedes contratar el Alemania/Austria. Pero eso no quita que si ésto es Europa me parece tremendamente injusto que, un negocio que se monta 100% online, no pueda ser usado por gentes de otro pais.

*¿O de verdad piensas que es justo que te cobren todos los meses si ni tan siquiera haces operaciones? ¿cobrar por qué? ¿por tener tus datos en su servidor?*

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Rexter (25 May 2020)

A mi no me parece un error comprar en una única entrada. Puedo entender que algunos estilos de inversión pueden requerir de esa operativa en varias entradas, pero al igual que feministo, yo en una empresa me fijo un precio objetivo y entro en ella y, a menos que se cumplan una serie de requisitos, promediar solo al alza y nunca a la baja.

En cuanto a los brokers, cada uno tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas. El de ninety es barato, sí. Pero a cambio tienes pocos títulos y solo puedes lanzar órdenes a mercado. A parte de que si tu inversión va creciendo también subirá la comisión mientras que en un broker con solo comisión de compraventa no te debe preocupar.

De modo que según el tipo de operativa y estrategia de inversión preferirás uno antes que el otro. El ninety lo veo muy bueno para andar tradeando.

Y Feministo, lo dicho, regulación española. Totalmente controlada por las licencias bancarias y demás licencias para poder operar que hacen que cualquiera que quiera operar en España no tenga posibilidad a menos que se le permita desde arriba. Es una puta verguenza el cómo funciona todo el sistema financiero en este país, aunque es algo que muchos países de europa y del mundo sufren.

En mi caso estoy construyendo una cartera de empresas para dividendos con cierto porcentaje de la cartera en alguna empresa más arriesgada o chicharros. Pero no tengo mucho conocimiento de empresas que den buenos dividendos fuera de las típicas que hablamos siempre en burbuja.

Al menos mejor meter pasta en Red Eléctrica que en el Santander.


----------



## Jsantos16 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No estoy discutiendo contigo. Simplemente te digo como monto mi cartera de dividendos. La discusión esta en que es una pasada que los brokers Españoles cobren eso mientras que los Alemanes (algunos, como TradeRepublic) no lo haga.
> 
> Respecto a las comisiones, como he indicado en otra parte del hilo, tengo una cartera con varias cosas:
> - Dividendos: 80% de mi cartera. Literalmente compro una sola vez, porque ten en cuenta que el propósito de invertir por dividendos no tiene nada que ver con el valor de la acción. Por ello no entro en bloques, ni hago medias, ni nada de eso. No soy imbécil y trato de comprar barato, pero optimización de coste de entrada no es la prioridad absoluta, no sé si me explico.
> ...



Te pido disculpas si te has sentido ofendido con mis comentarios, no sabía que estabas tan centrado en una cartera de dividendos (aún así, sigo pensando que es mejor dosificar las entradas en mi humilde opinión de novato en base a mis errores, mis primeras entradas fueron en 1 operación y hubiera ganado mucho más dinero habiendolas dividido en 1 o 2 semanas) yo también estoy de acuerdo que es una vergüenza el hecho que la mayoría de brokers metan unas comisiones altísimas y que no haya un broker de carácter español decente. Mi comentario era dentro de lo malo ha aparecido este nuevo broker llamado ninety que sobre todo para gente que se inicia está genial, porque igual para 50 o 60k no es rentable, pero para carteras de menos de 20k o gente que se dedique a hacer trading lo veo un broker muy interesante dentro de sus limitacione. Vas haciendo trading y en el momento que tienes 30k vas retirando para que no vaya creciendo la cartera. Yo por ejemplo no lo cambiaría de degiro, es un broker que está demasiado verde pero que apunta maneras visto lo que hay en su competencia. 

Un saludo!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Te pido disculpas si te has sentido ofendido con mis comentarios, no sabía que estabas tan centrado en una cartera de dividendos (aún así, sigo pensando que es mejor dosificar las entradas en mi humilde opinión de novato en base a mis errores, mis primeras entradas fueron en 1 operación y hubiera ganado mucho más dinero habiendolas dividido en 1 o 2 semanas) yo también estoy de acuerdo que es una vergüenza el hecho que la mayoría de brokers metan unas comisiones altísimas y que no haya un broker de carácter español decente. Mi comentario era dentro de lo malo ha aparecido este nuevo broker llamado ninety que sobre todo para gente que se inicia está genial, porque igual para 50 o 60k no es rentable, pero para carteras de menos de 20k o gente que se dedique a hacer trading lo veo un broker muy interesante dentro de sus limitacione. Vas haciendo trading y en el momento que tienes 30k vas retirando para que no vaya creciendo la cartera. Yo por ejemplo no lo cambiaría de degiro, es un broker que está demasiado verde pero que apunta maneras visto lo que hay en su competencia.
> 
> Un saludo!



Al revés, no hay disculpas que pedir. Solo quería poder hacer una crítica a tu comentario sin que pensaras que es una crítica a tí como persona.

Como veo que no es el caso, prosigamos pues.

En cualquier caso ahora voy a escribir un post aclarando un poco la filosofía del inversor por dividendos.

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Me gustaría agradecer a todos los que participan por sus comentarios, pero me doy cuenta de que quizás muchos entran con la mentalidad equivocada, asi que me gustaría hacer aqui una pausa y clarificar algunos puntos sobre la filosofía de invertir en base a dividendos.

*En primer lugar, invertir por dividendos no es una religión que te prohiba hacer otras cosas*. Tal y como yo mismo hago, puedes tener un % de dividendos, un % de ETFs, y un % de especulación. Lo que pasa es que las ETFs cobran comisión y no tienes control sobre el producto, y la especulación es algo en lo que tienes que estar encima todo el tiempo con el corazón en la mano. Por eso, mi filosofía personal que tú puedes o no seguir es tener una cartera muy orientada a dividendos.

Aclarado éste punto, me gustaría daros un punto de vista mas allá de analisis técnicos. *Las empresas tienen dos tipos de valores, uno externo y otro interno. El valor externo es el que los inversores quieran darle, y es reflejado por el precio de la acción. El valor interno son los dividendos, o una parte de los beneficios de la empresa que quiere repartirlos con sus dueños, osea, contigo*.

El inversor por dividendos no se preocupa por el valor de mercado de la empresa ya que su objetivo no es venderla, sino mantenerla el mayor tiempo posible, osea, mientras entregue dividendos de forma estable. Si nos podemos a fijarnos demasiado en el precio de entrada eso está muy bien, pero no forma parte de la filosofía y como tal, no es algo que debas hacer.

Ahora mismo estamos en el peor mercado desde los años 30, que se dice pronto. Por ello, casi cualquier (por no decir cualquier) empresa que compres la vas a comprar a buen precio. Eso si, tenemos que asegurarnos que son empresas solventes y capaces de capear un temporal como el que tenemos. Si ves a una empresa sólida, con un valor de mercado por debajo del que tenía antes del COVID, y sabes que durante otras malas épocas ha dado dividendos, esta es la mejor empresa para hacerlo.

Así que, en resumen:
- Si estas buscando el mejor precio de entrada para una empresa que da dividendos, lo estas haciendo mal.
- Si te va a dar un ataque al corazón cuando tu empresa de dividendos pierda un 30% de su valor, lo estas haciendo mal.
- Si te preocupa mas el valor de la empresa que sus datos fundamentales, lo estas haciendo mal.

Te pondré un ejemplo de empresa la cual voy a añadir a mi lista de dividendos entre ahora y julio: Allianz.

Desde que empezó en el stock de Frankfurt ha crecido un 16% PERO antes del COVID estaba a 220 euros y ahora está a 160. Osea, es una empresa sólida que no tiene porque no volver a los 200 euros, pero me da igual ya que su dividendo esta por encima del 6%. Un valor seguro y a buen precio.

Como Allianz hay montones de empresas, en el DAX o el IBEX35. He leido Iberdrola por ejemplo. Paga me parece 16 centimos o por ahí, y las acciones están a 9 euros. Con 1000 euros te compras 111 acciones. Con 100 acciones ganas 16 euros de mierda al año, si, pero son 16 euros FOR THE FACE.

Si cada año pones 1000 euros, en 10 años esos 16 euros ya son 160. Otra mierda. Pero es que si esos 16 euros los reinviertes empiezas a hacer una bola de nieve, y ahí es donde tienen poder los dividendos.


----------



## Serpe1 (26 May 2020)

Qué opinan de invertir en Banca?

Recién he iniciado en el mundo de la bolsa.

He comprado las siguientes acciones de banca:

BAP @ 45 Acciones a $140.15, hoy la acción vale $132.51

WFC @ 195 Acciones a $26.75, hoy la acción vale $24.17

JPM @ 60 Acciones a $91.15, hoy la acción vale $89.47

También compré 2 empresas metalúrgicas, que han estado dando en promedio 7% dividendos, ventas y beneficios en aumento en los últimos años, baja deuda.

Sin embargo, quería saber que opinan de continuar con las inversiones en banca o ver de mover a otro rubro.

Gracias


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 May 2020)

Serpe1 dijo:


> Qué opinan de invertir en Banca?
> 
> Recién he iniciado en el mundo de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Los sectores que uno toca para una inversion para mi gusto es una cuestion de creer o no en el potencial de crecimiento de dicho sector y el conocimiento del sector. Yo creo que si la cosa se recupera hay otros sectores mas interesantes que banca. Turismo, hoteleras, petroleo, aeroespacial, retail...
yo personalmente me he metido en valores que pienso tienen mucho potencial, caja para pasar la crisis, etc.. pero realmente pienso que nos vamos al guano, el oro subira y he metido tb a mineras de oro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2020)

Muchisimas gracias por ese aporte. Es muy bueno para éste hilo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 May 2020)

Oye feministo una duda que tengo, ¿aconsejarías entrar en una empresa que acaba de ampliar capital? Hablamos claro de una que no realice ampliaciones de capital periódicamente sino excepcionalmente.

A ver como lo explico: mi idea es que si una empresa acaba de ampliar capital y por ejemplo baja un 10% en bolsa ha obtenido recursos inmediatos y se encuentra en una situación mejor que antes de la ampliación (obvio), es decir que si bajó de 10€ a 9€ la tendencia no será bajar ahora de 9 sino subir por encima de 9. Más posibilidades de ganancia que de pérdida. Obviamente ya sé que influyen otros muchos factores, pero es para entendernos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Oye feministo una duda que tengo, ¿aconsejarías entrar en una empresa que acaba de ampliar capital? Hablamos claro de una que no realice ampliaciones de capital periódicamente sino excepcionalmente.
> 
> A ver como lo explico: mi idea es que si una empresa acaba de ampliar capital y por ejemplo baja un 10% en bolsa ha obtenido recursos inmediatos y se encuentra en una situación mejor que antes de la ampliación (obvio), es decir que si bajó de 10€ a 9€ la tendencia no será bajar ahora de 9 sino subir por encima de 9. Más posibilidades de ganancia que de pérdida. Obviamente ya sé que influyen otros muchos factores, pero es para entendernos.



Buena pregunta.

Aqui analizaríamos los motivos por la ampliación. ¿Es una empresa en declive que busca ampliar capital para sobrevivir? ¿Es una empresa con números limpios en los últimos 10 años que busca capital para hacer expansión? ¿Es una empresa con dividendos altos que amplia capital para poder pagar dividendos?

Generalmente estas empresas explican los motivos de su ampliación de capital. Entre lo que dicen y los números te puedes hacer una idea de si merece la pena.

*Recuerda: El inversor por dividendos no se preocupa por el precio de mercado de la acción, sino por la salud de la empresa.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2020)

Gazprom no esta mal. Creo que éste año van a hacer una buena cartera debido a la gente que va a pasar mas tiempo en casa debido a el "new normal" del teletrabajo.

Reparte dividendos gordos, tiene dinero para cubrir su deuda, y su valor de mercado (que no es lo que nos importa) esta barato.

Por temas de diversificación yo estoy servido con el tema energético, pero si no sería una empresa a tener en cuenta en mi cartera.


----------



## velocipedo (27 May 2020)

Comprados 140 títulos de OXY a 14,31 por probar. Si van bien de dividendo en lo que queda de año se quedan conmigo.


----------



## Bort (27 May 2020)

Cuidado con OXY la tiene cogida por los huevos buffet


----------



## Coronavirus (27 May 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas , de dividendos, ¿cuánto es lo máximo anual que has conseguido?


----------



## velocipedo (27 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Cuidado con OXY la tiene cogida por los huevos buffet



Lo tengo, solo he invertido un poco porque siempre me llamó la atención su dividendo y porque creo que tiene futuro alcista a medio y largo plazo. Si me equivocó, ya pasaré por aquí con el paraguas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas , de dividendos, ¿cuánto es lo máximo anual que has conseguido?



Una vez creo que un 10% y pico. Pero por mi metodología no suelo comprar empresas que den mas de un 6-7%, ni menos de un 4%. De hecho, esa empresa me la quité rápido.

Así que diría que, a día de hoy, de media le gano un 4% (despues de impuestos) a todas mis empresas.

OJO, mis empresas rotan. Si una empieza a perder dividendos la suelo soltar. Ya iré explicando en mas detalle lo que hago si os interesa.


----------



## Coronavirus (27 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una vez creo que un 10% y pico. Pero por mi metodología no suelo comprar empresas que den mas de un 6-7%, ni menos de un 4%. De hecho, esa empresa me la quité rápido.
> 
> Así que diría que, a día de hoy, de media le gano un 4% (despues de impuestos) a todas mis empresas.
> 
> OJO, mis empresas rotan. Si una empieza a perder dividendos la suelo soltar. Ya iré explicando en mas detalle lo que hago si os interesa.



Pero en líquido ¿de cuánto hablamos si se puede saber?


----------



## hdezgon (27 May 2020)

Iberdrola es una buena opcion para dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Pero en líquido ¿de cuánto hablamos si se puede saber?



Siempre desde el respeto, no me gusta hablar de dinero de forma concreta, porque genera odio y mal rollo. No lo digo por ti sino por otros. Además, creo que no te ayudaría a ti en tu propia situación.

Pero para no evitar la pregunta y mostrarte el respeto que te mereces, te lo pondré de otra forma. ¿Cuánto necesitarías invertir para obtener una cantidad de dinero decente?

Para mi, la cartera de dividendos es un producto de ahorro. Ahorro dinero, y además obtengo beneficios. No solo eso, al invertir en empresas serias con largo recorrido, en mi caso nunca me he salido de una empresa sin haberle ganado dinero hasta a la inversión inicial.

No sé tu edad, pero como yo tengo 43 años me voy a usar como ejemplo. Ahora mismo tengo 50k de mi anterior cartera para empezar la reconstrucción. Suponiendo un interés de un 4% netos, cada año le saco 2.000 euros. No sé lo que ganas ni lo que gastas. Yo puedo meterle varios miles de euros al mes a ésta cartera, pero me hago cargo que la situación de otros pudiera ser distinta, así que supongamos que al mes le puedes meter entre 800 y 1000 euros mas. Vamos a decir 10k al año, al que le añadimos los 2k de rendimiento que reinvertimos. Así, nos sale la siguiente tabla:

EdadDepositointerésaportación anualTotal final de año43​ € 50,000 € 2,000 € 10,000 € 62,00044​ € 62,000 € 2,480 € 10,000 € 74,48045​ € 74,480 € 2,979 € 10,000 € 87,45946​ € 87,459 € 3,498 € 10,000 € 100,95847​ € 100,958 € 4,038 € 10,000 € 114,99648​ € 114,996 € 4,600 € 10,000 € 129,59649​ € 129,596 € 5,184 € 10,000 € 144,78050​ € 144,780 € 5,791 € 10,000 € 160,57151​ € 160,571 € 6,423 € 10,000 € 176,99452​ € 176,994 € 7,080 € 10,000 € 194,07353​ € 194,073 € 7,763 € 10,000 € 211,83654​ € 211,836 € 8,473 € 10,000 € 230,31055​ € 230,310 € 9,212 € 10,000 € 249,52256​ € 249,522 € 9,981 € 10,000 € 269,50357​ € 269,503 € 10,780 € 10,000 € 290,28358​ € 290,283 € 11,611 € 10,000 € 311,89459​ € 311,894 € 12,476 € 10,000 € 334,37060​ € 334,370 € 13,375 € 10,000 € 357,74561​ € 357,745 € 14,310 € 10,000 € 382,05562​ € 382,055 € 15,282 € 10,000 € 407,33763​ € 407,337 € 16,293 € 10,000 € 433,63064​ € 433,630 € 17,345 € 10,000 € 460,97665​ € 460,976 € 18,439 € 10,000 € 489,415

Con 65 años tienes 489k euros, de los cuales 280k son aportaciones tuyas, y...agarrate los tochos, 279k son dividendos reinvertidos.

En otras palabras, en poco mas de 20 años has DUPLICADO tu inversión. Pero ahora viene lo bueno:
- No estas obligado a hacer aportaciones.
- Puedes sacar todo el dinero en el momento que quieras.
- No pagas mas comisiones que si jugaras en bolsa normalmente.

Cuando yo descubrí esto me sentí como un absoluto gilipollas por haber tenido depósitos en cuentas de banco. Y créeme, funciona exáctamente así.

Por supuesto estos números se deben ajustar a tu situación y pais. Por ejemplo, en Alemania los primeros 800 euros no pagan intereses. Y hasta hace poco los jubilados en Portugal no pagaban impuestos tampoco.

Así que yo lo veo como un doble beneficio:
1. Me obliga a disciplinarme y ahorrar.
2. Le saco unos beneficios que, al aplicar el interés compuesto, son muy chulos.
3. Si he hecho bien los deberes, al capital principal se le unirá la apreciación de las empresas donde he invertido.

Espero que ésto te ayude. Y perdona por mi secretismo.


----------



## qbit (27 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si quieres hacer algo seguro con tus 50k, busca una RIET (SOCIMI), preferentemente de fuera. Yo le tengo el ojo puesto a Hamborner REIT y va a caer prontito. Un 5.9% de dividendo anual y mucho recorrido en el mercado alemán.



¿Eso qué es, un fondo inmobiliario, y dónde se compra?


----------



## hdezgon (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me gustaría agradecer a todos los que participan por sus comentarios, pero me doy cuenta de que quizás muchos entran con la mentalidad equivocada, asi que me gustaría hacer aqui una pausa y clarificar algunos puntos sobre la filosofía de invertir en base a dividendos.
> 
> *En primer lugar, invertir por dividendos no es una religión que te prohiba hacer otras cosas*. Tal y como yo mismo hago, puedes tener un % de dividendos, un % de ETFs, y un % de especulación. Lo que pasa es que las ETFs cobran comisión y no tienes control sobre el producto, y la especulación es algo en lo que tienes que estar encima todo el tiempo con el corazón en la mano. Por eso, mi filosofía personal que tú puedes o no seguir es tener una cartera muy orientada a dividendos.
> 
> ...



Iberdrola es genial para eso. Yo la tengo en cartera por eso solo. Paga mas de 16 centimos

El dividendo flexible funciona asi:



En mi caso por ahora va asi:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eso qué es, un fondo inmobiliario, y dónde se compra?



El RIET (o SOCIMI) es un tipo de empresa especial obligada a dar dividendos a sus accionistas a cambio de recibir un mejor trato impositivo.

Yo estoy con Hamborner REIT porque estoy construyendo una cartera alemana. En España las SOCIMIs disponibles son Merlin y Colonial.

Yo siempre tengo al menos un REIT en mi cartera dividendera.


----------



## euricco (28 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Iberdrola es genial para eso. Yo la tengo en cartera por eso solo. Paga mas de 16 centimos
> 
> El dividendo flexible funciona asi:
> Ver archivo adjunto 331906
> ...



de dividendos asi anteriores tienes el calculo de como quedo tu porcentaje de valor accionarial respecto al total de la empresa antes y despues de la misma con según que suspuestos?....

de los tres casos, el darte acciones nuevas, puede suponer simplemente que se mantiene tu % de empresa, no que recibas nada, ya que no te dan acciones ya en mercado.

el 2 supuesto si vendes esos derechos, en lugar de hacerte cargo de ellos, puede suponer que sean junto con la posicion de gratuitas nuevas que te "dan" lo que realmente te ayudan a mantener el % inicial y no signifique una descapitalizacion por parte del que las venda.


----------



## hdezgon (28 May 2020)

euricco dijo:


> de dividendos asi anteriores tienes el calculo de como quedo tu porcentaje de valor accionarial respecto al total de la empresa antes y despues de la misma con según que suspuestos?....
> 
> de los tres casos, el darte acciones nuevas, puede suponer simplemente que se mantiene tu % de empresa, no que recibas nada, ya que no te dan acciones ya en mercado.
> 
> el 2 supuesto si vendes esos derechos, en lugar de hacerte cargo de ellos, puede suponer que sean junto con la posicion de gratuitas nuevas que te "dan" lo que realmente te ayudan a mantener el % inicial y no signifique una descapitalizacion por parte del que las venda.



Yo solo pillo titulos para evitar queq me cobre hacienda. Realmente aplicas interes compuesto con acciones en vez de con dinero y te ahorras impuestos.


----------



## euricco (28 May 2020)

eso seria así si las acciones que te dan no son nuevas.... si son nuevas, te dan acciones derivadas de una ampliación de capital y dependiendo de como cuanto sea el % de acciones nuevas emitidas puede quedar todo igual, o darte cuenta que aunque tengas por ejemplo 70 acciones mas, tu % real de la empresa en ese momento es inferior que el que tenias antes de ese momento.

de hecho si por dividendo te dan un numero de acciones x en el que tu inversión en la empresa lo lógico seria que el % de tus acciones respecto a la empresa sea mas alto, no el mismo (cuyo caso no te estan dando un dividendo efectivo) o inferior (cuyo caso están diluyendo tu patrimonio


----------



## trolero (28 May 2020)

Le voy a indicar, desde el más profundo desconocimiento, que en REE yo también estuve tentado de comprar, pero la facilidad de su nacionalización con los bolcheviques chaviztas tocando poltrona, me ha frenado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

trolero dijo:


> Le voy a indicar, desde el más profundo desconocimiento, que en REE yo también estuve tentado de comprar, pero la facilidad de su nacionalización con los bolcheviques chaviztas tocando poltrona, me ha frenado.



Has dado de lleno en la cruz de mi vida.

Por eso mi cartera actual es 100% Alemana. Montaré una segunda cartera Española en el segundo en el que echen a patadas a los venezolanos.


----------



## Covid-8M (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Has dado de lleno en la cruz de mi vida.
> 
> Por eso mi cartera actual es 100% Alemana. Montaré una segunda cartera Española en el segundo en el que echen a patadas a los venezolanos.



Son comunistas de boquilla. Pablemos es mas casta que Felipe Gonzalez. Mas alla de algun susto para contentar al populacho con algun titular, creo que no hay peligro . Sin ir mas lejos el otro dia ya colocaron a uno de los suyos en el consejo de Enagas


----------



## carlosas (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Has dado de lleno en la cruz de mi vida.
> 
> Por eso mi cartera actual es 100% Alemana. Montaré una segunda cartera Española en el segundo en el que echen a patadas a los venezolanos.



Femi podías darnos más datos de tu cartera alemana o de largo plazo sobre todo a los que confiamos en ti, pasa de la gentuza que está esperando a que te equivoques.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Femi podías darnos más datos de tu cartera alemana o de largo plazo sobre todo a los que confiamos en ti, pasa de la gentuza que está esperando a que te equivoques.



Tengo una larga lista de privados a los que debo responder. Cuando haya terminado en éste mismo hilo haré un pedido de interesados y os iré pasando mi cartera, y las empresas que quiero comprar, por privado.

No te preocupes que si estas "afiliado" a éste hilo verás mi pregunta cuando llegue el momento.

Respecto a la gentuza, no me preocupa tanto sus pequeñas vidas como que puedan ganar dinero a mi costa.


----------



## clinadin (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siempre desde el respeto, no me gusta hablar de dinero de forma concreta, porque genera odio y mal rollo. No lo digo por ti sino por otros. Además, creo que no te ayudaría a ti en tu propia situación.
> 
> Pero para no evitar la pregunta y mostrarte el respeto que te mereces, te lo pondré de otra forma. ¿Cuánto necesitarías invertir para obtener una cantidad de dinero decente?
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aportación, la verdad que yo nunca me lo había planteado de esta forma tampoco. Me has abierto los ojos en este sentido.

Por cierto, os dejo esta publicación que aunque es de 2017, explica como reclamar el exceso de retención según el convenio de doble imposición. Seguro que alguno de los métodos que se exponen estarán obsoletos a día de hoy, pero seguro que en términos generales sirve de ayuda:

La doble imposición internacional en el cobro de dividendos extranjeros | Los cazadividendos


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2020)

a ver, si tenéis Airbus y BASF en cartera:
* A Airbus ya le llevas 600€ de beneficio.
* Sabes que, potencialmente, si alguna aerolínea gorda tiene problemas, se irá al guano.
* Si hay rebrotes lo mismo.
* A BASF le vas sacando un rendimiento similar a Airbus.
* Sin embargo sabes que BASF tiene más dividendos.
* Pero también sabes que BASF tiene menos recorrido hacia arriba.

¿Que hacéis?

1. Vender Airbus ya y rotar hacia BASF.
2. Dejar correr beneficios en Airbus poco a poco subir los stops debajo del segundo soporte y hasta que de de sí. Tarde o temprano se acabará dando la vuelta. Luego meter todo a BASF.
3. Intentar mantener las dos en cartera, subiendo los stops pero poniendo un margen del 10-15% o así del segundo soporte cuando sea posible.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> a ver, si tenéis Airbus y BASF en cartera:
> * A Airbus ya le llevas 600€ de beneficio.
> * Sabes que, potencialmente, si alguna aerolínea gorda tiene problemas, se irá al guano.
> * Si hay rebrotes lo mismo.
> ...



Hilo equivocado, hamijo.

Mezclas especulación con dividendos. No te digo que estés equivocado, pero que posteas en el lugar equivocado.

La opción correcta, pues, es la 3: Mientras ambas empresas sean solventes y den dividendos, el precio de la acción da igual.

Como sabes estoy construyendo una nueva cartera "dividendíl". Tengo 4 valores en ella. El que menos ha subido casi un 5%. El que mas, casi un 9%. IRRELEVANTE.

Ninguno de esos valores van a salir de mi cartera a menos que caigan los dividendos o se dé otra situación tipo corona.

Ésto es como tener una casa alquilada. El precio de la casa te la suda porque no la vas a vender. Lo que te interesa es lo que paguen los inquilinos.

PS: Tengo otros valores, como WTI que ya sube y baja del 20% de beneficio, pero no es relevante a éste hilo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hilo equivocado, hamijo.
> 
> Mezclas especulación con dividendos. No te digo que estés equivocado, pero que posteas en el lugar equivocado.
> 
> ...



Perdón que olvidé mencionar un matiz; mi objetivo es tener las dos o una de las dos a muy largo plazo. Pero claro tengo a BASF que creo que estaba dando 3,8 de dividendo y tengo a Airbus que daba 1,8. Comprando ahora BASF creo que voy por un 6-7% de rendimiento del dividendo respecto a la inversión inicial.

De todas formas muchas gracias, con tu respuesta me queda clara la estrategia: voy a tratar de "especular" con Airbus para luego meterme en mi casita de alquiler BASF y cobrar jugosos dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Perdón que olvidé mencionar un matiz; mi objetivo es tener las dos o una de las dos a muy largo plazo. Pero claro tengo a BASF que creo que estaba dando 3,8 de dividendo y tengo a Airbus que daba 1,8. Comprando ahora BASF creo que voy por un 6-7% de rendimiento del dividendo respecto a la inversión inicial.
> 
> De todas formas muchas gracias, con tu respuesta me queda clara la estrategia: voy a tratar de "especular" con Airbus para luego meterme en mi casita de alquiler BASF y cobrar jugosos dividendos.



Repito: Equivocado no estás. De hecho, yo juego un poco a los dos.

Pero lo que yo quiero hacer al final es montarme un carterón de dividendos para mis años viejunos. Es una pata de la silla de abuelete. Las otras son: Jubilación, plan de pensiones privado, y los apartamentos. Al plan de pensiones le estoy metiendo todo lo que me permite hacienda sin follarme, y los apartamentos van bastante viento en popa.

Y dentro de la cartera de dividendos mi sueño es aprovechar esta crisis para que todo lo que compre suba un 30% al menos a muy largo plazo. Eso, unido a los dividendos, debería dejarme una cartera bastante juapa. Ya veremos.

Diversificar en empresas, en inversiones, en objetivos. Así no fallas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repito: Equivocado no estás. De hecho, yo juego un poco a los dos.
> 
> Pero lo que yo quiero hacer al final es montarme un carterón de dividendos para mis años viejunos. Es una pata de la silla de abuelete. Las otras son: Jubilación, plan de pensiones privado, y los apartamentos. Al plan de pensiones le estoy metiendo todo lo que me permite hacienda sin follarme, y los apartamentos van bastante viento en popa.
> 
> ...



gracias!


----------



## Serpe1 (28 May 2020)

Mis últimas compras en la bolsa americana por el momento.
Estoy pensando los resultados q2 e irían por dividendos a:
DUK
EURN


----------



## hdezgon (29 May 2020)

Pues al final en funcion de lo que haga renault mañana (sube por favor, cosa que deberia siguiendo a nissan) esta es mi cartera a largo plazo final:


*EMPRESA**% CARTERA*Jonhson and Johnson8.00%3M8.00%Iberdrola25.00%Coca Cola12.00%Inditex18.00%Airbus11.00%SP500 UCITS6.50%Global Water UCITS6.50%

Y me falta por añadir un REIT y nada mas. Que antes llevaba merlin pero lo solte antes de la caida.

Opiniones?Cambios? Añadir que?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pues al final en funcion de lo que haga renault mañana (sube por favor, cosa que deberia siguiendo a nissan) esta es mi cartera a largo plazo final:
> 
> 
> *EMPRESA**% CARTERA*Jonhson and Johnson8.00%3M8.00%Iberdrola25.00%Coca Cola12.00%Inditex18.00%Airbus11.00%SP500 UCITS6.50%Global Water UCITS6.50%
> ...



¿Es la cartera te ya tienes o la que te quieres hacer?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2020)

Cuidado con esa cartera porque ni esta actualizada ni tiene las condiciones de los mortales.

Warren Buffet se asegura dividendos mas altos...por cierto, buen tema para tratar aqui.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2020)

*¿CUANDO ES EL MEJOR MOMENTO PARA INVERTIR? RESPUESTA: AHORA...MAS O MENOS*

Es una historia que ya me contaba mi padre, y la he encontrado en éste artículo:
Why Invest Now? A Tale of Three Investors






Ésto no son teorías, sino datos históricos reales.

Si inviertes constantemente, mensualmente, y nunca vendes, acabarás ganando dinero.

Ahora os daré mi versión de ésta historia:

1. Trato de que mi porfolio sea en su mayoría valores con dividendos superiores al 4%. Como expliqué en mi post anterior, en 20 años duplicas tu inversión original bajo la condición de que recuerdes salirte cuando tu inversión original esté en fase de crecimiento (por ejemplo, que el stock que compraste valga al menos lo mismo que cuando lo compraste.

2. Trato de que mi portfolio esté compuesto lo mas posible por empresas solventes y con una buena posibilidad de permanencia en los próximos 20 años. Como ejemplo tengo a Bayer. ¿Puede quebrar Bayer? Si. ¿Es una posiblidad mas bien tirando a lejana? También. Bayer tiene patentes y residuales. Otras empresas tienen un nombre que vale mas de lo que éstas producen. Otras empresas son joyas de la corona de ciertos paises, etc...

3. Monitoreo mi portfolio y, pongo stops preventivos para no perder en crisis como el coronavirus. Para ello, utilizo una metodología que intentaré explicar:
- El primer año que compro el stock no le pongo stop. Lo dejo caer o subir a su gusto.
- A partir del segundo año evaluo lo que ha crecido, si es que ha crecido algo. Si no ha crecido, o ha crecido poco, o ha perdido algo de dinero, mientras no afecte a los dividendos no hago nada. Si ha experimentado una subida superior al 20-30%, le pongo el primer stop, que es entre el 5-10% del valor al que compré la acción.
- A partir del primer stop modifico el stop una vez por trimestre, buscando que sea antes de la cuenta de resultados. Por ejemplo, en éste caso sería durante Junio si la empresa da cuenta de resultados en Julio.

Ejemplo: Fortec Elektro. A día de hoy ha experimentado un crecimiento del 22% desde que la compré (una de mis joyas del año). La compré con 14 euros y está a 17 euros. Su valor "normal" debería de estar sobre los 25 euros.
En Enero del 2021: 
- Si su valor a llegado a 25 euros o mas, le pongo un stop a 20 euros (garantizándome un buen beneficio si cae).
- Si su valor ha llegado a 25 euros de golpe en las últimas semanas me espero.
- Si su valor ha caido a 15 euros, tampoco la toco.
- Si su valor está a 17-20 euros, le pongo un stop a 15 euros (garantizándome un pequeño beneficio si cae).

En caso de que caiga, la compro cuando el cuchillo mas o menos haya caido. Aqui me da igual si no calculo bien del todo porque aun así habré vencido al mercado tal y como se explica en el artículo de arriba.

Lo importante, pues, es invertir sin parar y reconstruir la cartera rápidamente.

Mi método tiene un problema, y es esas situaciones de caidas relámpago. Soy consciente de ello, y es un riesgo que asumo. A veces me he caido de una posición muy buena por ello, pero no pasa nada. Se vuelve a comprar la acción al precio que sea y punto.

Porque recuerda, éste es el hilo del inversor por dividendos. Ganar con el principal es solamente un bonus.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *¿CUANDO ES EL MEJOR MOMENTO PARA INVERTIR? RESPUESTA: AHORA...MAS O MENOS*
> 
> Es una historia que ya me contaba mi padre, y la he encontrado en éste artículo:
> Why Invest Now? A Tale of Three Investors
> ...




Comentario de calidad ultra, de los que hacen apreciar el foro cuando uno se cansa de leer chorradas y tener ganas de dar de baja el usuario.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Comentario de calidad ultra, de los que hacen apreciar el foro cuando uno se cansa de leer chorradas y tener ganas de dar de baja el usuario.



Gracias tio. Me animas a seguir.

A mi mientras me folles me da igual que sea por la pasta, por mi poderoso miembro de 5cm, o por la corbata.

PS: ¿Fantas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

*COMO PERDER/GANAR DINERO EN BOLSA CON GRAN SEGURIDAD*

*Quien te diga que ha tocado la bolsa y nunca ha perdido dinero miente. Hasta Warren Buffet la ha cagado en grande varias veces*.

Antes de ganar mi primer Euro, perdí una buena cantidad de dinero. Pero para mi esas pérdidas fueron educacionales, ya que tras analizar los motivos por los que perdí mi dinero aprendí lo suficiente como para que, a día de hoy, si viene tengo algunos valores en rojo, como Warren Buffet la totalidad de mi cartera tiene saldo positivo.

*¿CÓMO PERDER DINERO EN BOLSA?

1. "Day trading". Hacer operaciones intradia es como irte al casino.*
Son contados con los dedos de una mano los momentos en los que podrás ganar dinero intradía. Yo lo he hecho. En uno de mis hilos abiertos expliqué que por cojones el EURUSD iba para arriba. Me puse a largos, gané dinero, y me largué. Pero el novato suele cometer tres errores:
- Entra mal (vender en vez de comprar o viceversa).
- Se sale demasiado pronto, al ver que su predicción estaba temporalmente equivocada.
- Se sale demasiado tarde, al creer que su predicción se mantendría hasta el infinito y mas allá.

*Mi consejo: No hagais operaciones intradía. Es muy difícil saber qué operación hacer, cuando entrar, y cuando salirse. Os dará muchísimo stress e incluso teniendo razón el mercado puede hacer una mongolada y tumbaros.*

_¡¡¡Pero feministo, mi amigo Pepito ha ganado mucho el otro día con intradía!!!_ Vete al Casino esta noche y verás varias personas ganando. Los que no ves son la gran mayoría que se largan del Casino agachando la cabeza.

*2. No hacer "due diligence". Osea, comprar acciones sin haberlas estudiado.*
"Conduzco un BMW. Me encanta BMW. Mi amigo Pepe ha ganado 100k con acciones de BMW...Boi a comprá zolo assiones de BMW".

Cuando compras acciones estas comprando una parte de una empresa. Te conviertes, legal y literalmente, en uno de sus dueños. El producto de una empresa es solamente una parte de ella. Hay empresas con fantásticos productos que se van al guano por su mala administración, y empresas que te venden mierda y sobreviven años y años por su buena gestión.

Mismo problema con empresas conocidas donde inviertes solo porque te suena el nombre. O empresas que históricamente han ido muy bien y asumes que "penetraciones pasadas garantizan enculadas futuras".

Una vez mas, estas otra vez haciendo jugadas de Casino y vas a perder.

El problema se multiplica cuando prestas atención a supuestos expertos. En éste foro te los encontrarás. La opinión de otros es importante, pero si voy a comprar un coche la opinión de un mecánico multimarca me merece mas respeto que la de un forero que no conozco de nada, y la opinión de un forero que ha tenido varios coches de varias marcas y los sabe reparar me merece el mismo respeto que la del mecánico multimarca.

El otro día un forero abrió un hilo sobre consejos financieros. Se ofrecía para llevar tus inversiones. Le pregunté que cúanto dinero había ganado él y si me podía pasar sus ganancias (borrando su nombre) en los últimos 5 años. Me pareció una pregunta totalmente legítima. El forero desapareció y su hilo se fue al guano.

Además, incluso personas que te aconsejan corréctamente, al tener una estrategia distinta tú puedes perder donde ellos ganan. Ejemplo real: Yo tengo acciones de Airbus. Las he comprado. Tengo el convencimiento de que en 10 años les voy a ganar un 40% minimo, que sale mas o menos a una media del 4% al año, que es MI exigencia para MI cartera. Si tú necesitas el dinero en 2 años y compras Airbus es posible/probable que pierdas dinero donde yo lo voy a ganar.

*3. Falta de estomago.*

Peter Lynch, mi padre financiero, dice que el órgano mas importante de un inversor no es la cabeza ni el corazón, sino el estómago. Ahora estamos en un mercado complejo. Vamos a ver caidas y subidas, y nadie sabe bien lo que va a pasar. Eso si, una empresa solida, con unas acciones no infladas, y un precio actual bajo, tarde o temprano se va a recuperar.

Antes de soltar una chorrada lee la palabra subrayada. Empresa SOLIDA. Un banco, por definición, no es solido. Puede ser una buena empresa pero no es sólida. Una empresa de distribución de energía eléctrica como Iberdrola es SOLIDA. Pero además de sólida tiene que tener acciones a buen precio, y tener deuda manejable...bueno, las cosas que debes estudiar del punto 2.

*Supongamos que Iberdrola que está a 9 euros se cae a 5. Tu entras y la compras. Ahora se cae a 2, y ya estas con los nervios*. Supongamos que se mantiene a 2 euros durante 3 años. Te mueres, ¿verdad? Pues mejor no inviertas. Ya te digo yo que Iberdrola ni de coña se mantendrá para siempre en 2 euros. Para mi, PERSONALMENTE, su valor actual (2020) debería ser 7 euros. Si la compras a 5 vas a ganarle dinero si o si.

*¿CÓMO GANAR DINERO EN BOLSA? (ATENCIÓN: NO ES LA ÚNICA FORMA, PERO ES MI FORMA)

1. Operar a largo plazo. Y a poder ser, con dividendos.*

De entrada sabemos que los valores mejores cotizados en bolsa se mantienen en el tiempo. Al menos en el horizonte de tu vida. La inmensa mayoría de las empresas GRANDES fundadas antes de tu nacimiento o durante tu niñéz siguen existiendo. Timofónica, Microsoft, Apple, AT&T, Deutsche Telekom, Boeing, Volkswagen...han pasado por momentos putos, y por grandes momentos, pero ahí siguen.

Si inviertes en una empresa seria, solida, y con dividendos, de momento ya ganas un % con éstos. Yo tengo acciones de Deutsche Telekom que me dan mas de un 4%. Ésto quiere decir que mientras sube y baja, yo ya le gano un 4%. Dentro de 20 años, cuando me retire, todo lo que tengo que hacer es esperar a un momento en el que su valor esté por encima de lo que yo pagué, y salirme. Le habré ganado el dinero que puse y encima un 4% anual, venciendo a la inflación.

*2. Diversifica...pero sin exagerar.*

Michael Burry, que nos entierra en dinero, tiene 10 empresas mas o menos en su cartera. Como Warren Buffet, esta obligado a publicar esos datos. No sabemos lo que tiene a cortos, pero tiene 10 empresas, a cada cual mas distinta. Otros tienen un número mayor. Mi cartera ideal suele tener unas 40-50 empresas como máximo, y trato de diversificar no teniendo a mas de 2 empresas haciendo lo mismo. Incluso si tengo a Boeing no suelo tener a Airbus, y al revés.

Piensa en tu portfolio como en un grupo de trabajadores. A veces unos se pondrán malos. Quizás alguno muera. Pero perder a un trabajador mientras tu empresa tiene a 50 no es un gran problema.

Ni Michael Burry, ni Peter Lynch, ni Warren Buffet apuestan todo a una sola empresa ni a dos.

*3. Fundamentales + Situación geopolítica + Producto y mercado.*

Mira la primera página y aplica fundamentales. Como mínimo estudia la deuda de la empresa y si la puede cubrir (excepción sería empresas de utilities como Iberdrola, lo sé).

Estudia la situación geopolítica. Huawei es una buena empresa PERO no la dejan operar en EEUU. Si mañana cambian de presidente es posible que esta situación cambie.

Y estudia el producto y el mercado. ¿Invertirías hoy en una empresa de producción de motores Diesel para coches en el mercado Europeo? NO. ¿Invertirías hace 20 años en esa misma empresa? SEGURO.

La respuesta a los tres puntos de arriba te dará el riesgo (mayor o menor). Autoconvencerte y buscar excusas para justificar datos que no te gustan es signo claro de que no debes invertir en esa empresa.

*4. Estómago.*

Si has hecho corréctamente todos los puntos de arriba y aun así tus acciones estan en el guano ten paciencia. Peter "North" Lynch siempre dice que sus mejores apuestas han sido a 7+ años. Mi horizonte mínimo son 5 años.

Un buen consejo para novatos es: Haz tu cartera, compra lo que sea, y no vuelvas a mirarla.

Un consejo aún mejor para novatos es:
1. Haz tu cartera y en un plazo pequeño de tiempo hazte con tus 10-50 empresas.

2. Cada mes invierte. Invierte en empresas nuevas para completar tu portolio, o refuerza las que ya tienes. Yo, cuando he completado mi portfolio, si me sigue entrando dinero duplico mi posición en las empresas que estén mas bajas (si los fundamentales estan bien).

3. Trata de no vender nada en los próximos 10 años.


----------



## BABY (30 May 2020)

Muy buen POST el de arriba, @FeministoDeIzquierdas. Sugiero que edites y lo añadas al inicio del hilo, junto al que está un poco más arriba. Así será más difícil que se pierda. Gracias por el esfuerzo.


----------



## finkbrau (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COMO PERDER/GANAR DINERO EN BOLSA CON GRAN SEGURIDAD*
> 
> *Quien te diga que ha tocado la bolsa y nunca ha perdido dinero miente. Hasta Warren Buffet la ha cagado en grande varias veces*.
> 
> ...



Calvopez, pon una chincheta a este post joderrrrr!!
Grandes consejos @FeministoDeIzmierdas 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Que os parece esta cartera?
> 
> - Aena 40% comprada a 122 euros
> - Enagás 25% comprada a 20 euros
> ...



¿Qué dividendos te reporta?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Muy buen POST el de arriba, @FeministoDeIzquierdas. Sugiero que edites y lo añadas al inicio del hilo, junto al que está un poco más arriba. Así será más difícil que se pierda. Gracias por el esfuerzo.



Prefiero que la gente haga el esfuerzo y lo tengan que buscar en el hilo, porque vuestras aportaciones son tan válidas como las mias.

Algunos me habeis corregido y creo que esas aportaciones tienen el mismo valor que las mias.


----------



## hdezgon (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Es la cartera te ya tienes o la que te quieres hacer?



Me faltan las americanas solo, excepto coca cola que ya la tengo comprada. 
Por ahora beneficios solo en iberdrola y en inditex pero bueno como es la de dividendos da igual.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Me faltan las americanas solo, excepto coca cola que ya la tengo comprada.
> Por ahora beneficios solo en iberdrola y en inditex pero bueno como es la de dividendos da igual.



Me gusta Iberdrola e Inditex por tema de dividendos. El resto tampoco esta mal.

El único pero que pongo es tema impuestos y lo del papeleo de la doble imposición. Yo casi prefiero poner todo en un ETF o indexado que esté en el pais donde opero.

Pero ese soy yo que soy un poco vago 

Aqui tu cartera por si alguien no sabe de lo que hablamos.


*
% CARTERA*Jonhson and Johnson8.00%3M8.00%Iberdrola25.00%Coca Cola12.00%Inditex18.00%Airbus11.00%SP500 UCITS6.50%Global Water UCITS6.50%


----------



## hdezgon (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me gusta Iberdrola e Inditex por tema de dividendos. El resto tampoco esta mal.
> 
> El único pero que pongo es tema impuestos y lo del papeleo de la doble imposición. Yo casi prefiero poner todo en un ETF o indexado que esté en el pais donde opero.
> 
> ...



Si, iberdrola lleva conmigo años ya, lo unico ir ampliando posiciones como hice cuando estaba a 8 €.

El tema impuestos es una movida ciertamente. Pero es que del ibex no me convencen mas empresas, quiza cellnex pero no para dividendos. Estoy mirando logista tambien


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Si, iberdrola lleva conmigo años ya, lo unico ir ampliando posiciones como hice cuando estaba a 8 €.
> 
> El tema impuestos es una movida ciertamente. Pero es que del ibex no me convencen mas empresas, quiza cellnex pero no para dividendos. Estoy mirando logista tambien



Cierto, hay pocas empresas en España con buenos dividendos. Dicho ésto:
- Inditex
- REE
- ACS
- Prosegur
- Mediaset
- Elecnor

No las estoy recomendando, pero míratelas.


----------



## finkbrau (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cierto, hay pocas empresas en España con buenos dividendos. Dicho ésto:
> - Inditex
> - REE
> - ACS
> ...



Te falta Enagas, pero a ver que hacen con la entrada de la casta por ahí 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hdezgon (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cierto, hay pocas empresas en España con buenos dividendos. Dicho ésto:
> - Inditex
> - REE
> - ACS
> ...



Inditex claro, el resto no me gustan, quizá ACS


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Que os parece esta cartera?
> 
> - Aena 40% comprada a 122 euros
> - Enagás 25% comprada a 20 euros
> ...



Me parece que el hecho de que te importe a que precio la compras va un poco contrario a la filosofía de éste hilo.

Si Enagás cae a 10 euros, y se mantiene así durante los próximos 5 años, ¿qué harías con ella?


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Te falta Enagas, pero a ver que hacen con la entrada de la casta por ahí
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



En Enagas siempre ha habido castuzos porque el SEPI tiene el 5% del capital y gracias a eso puede intervenir en la gestión. Si no recuerdo mal, el PP ya enchufó a otros dos hace 4 o 5 años. Además, al ser una empresa cuyos beneficios dependen en gran medida de los caprichos del gobierno de turno, tampoco es extraño que tenga políticos metidos allí.
El caso de Red Eléctrica es similar, pero el SEPI tiene el 20% del capital.

Son dos empresas que me gustan por sus dividendos y la (teórica) estabilidad de su negocio, aunque como buenas utilities, tienen bastante deuda. De este tipo de empresas, la que más me gusta y también llevo desde que estaba a 4€ es Iberdrola, por tamaño, diversificación geográfica y apuesta por la innovación. Llevo las tres en cartera desde hace muchos años, y he ido ampliando cuando ha habido grandes caídas del mercado, pero esta vez todavía no me he atrevido a comprar más que un pequeño paquete de REE, porque no veo claro su futuro mientras Podemos está en el gobierno. De hecho, he "congelado" todas mis apuestas sobre empresas españolas (solo me atrevería con Inditex e Iberdrola, pero las veo muy caras) y me estoy centrando en empresas americanas y fondos indexados sobre países SERIOS.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

Tiro de uno de mis dioses, el señor Lynch.

Dón Lynch viene a decir que si te salen las cuentas, arriésgate.

Si yo fabrico gafas de sol, y la gente compra gafas de sol, y hasta que llegó el bicho yo vendía 200 gafas de sol al día, por la depresión post-bicho yo voy a pasar a vender 50, pero en cinco años volveré a las 200 o mas, ya que en éstos años habré optimizado mi empresa lo suficiente como para mejorar la produccción y su calidad.

De la misma forma, hostelería/turismo volverán, PERO con un detalle. Los hoteles que tiren mucho de clientes profesionales creo que nunca mas van a volver a sus valores pre-bicho. Accor pre-bicho estaba alrededor de 37 euros por acción. Me sorprendería (aunque no es imposible) que alguna vez en los próximos 10 años vuelva a ver mas de 30-32 euros. Si ahora mismo esta en 25, y encima tengo que hacer el papeleo de la doble imposición...creo que no me compensa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En Enagas siempre ha habido castuzos porque el SEPI tiene el 5% del capital y gracias a eso puede intervenir en la gestión. Si no recuerdo mal, el PP ya enchufó a otros dos hace 4 o 5 años. Además, al ser una empresa cuyos beneficios dependen en gran medida de los caprichos del gobierno de turno, tampoco es extraño que tenga políticos metidos allí.
> El caso de Red Eléctrica es similar, pero el SEPI tiene el 20% del capital.
> Son dos empresas que me gustan por sus dividendos y la (teórica) estabilidad de su negocio, aunque como buenas utilities, tienen bastante deuda. Las llevo en cartera desde hace muchos años, y he ido ampliando cuando ha habido grandes caídas del mercado, pero esta vez todavía no me he atrevido a comprar más que un pequeño paquete de REE, porque no veo claro su futuro mientras Podemos está en el gobierno. De hecho, he "congelado" todas mis apuestas sobre empresas españolas y me estoy centrando en empresas americana y fondos indexados sobre países SERIOS.



Mi sueño es que, cuando Merkel se quede con España, eche a los parásitos a patadas.

Entonces será una gran idea tener a esas empresas.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me parece que el hecho de que te importe a que precio la compras va un poco contrario a la filosofía de éste hilo.
> 
> Si Enagás cae a 10 euros, y se mantiene así durante los próximos 5 años, ¿qué harías con ella?



Yo no suelo fijarme en el precio al que compro más que para plantearme si merece la pena promediar a la baja o no, para mí lo importante es lo que cada paquete de acciones me aporta al cabo de un año.
Para mí, que también invierto por los dividendos, comprar un paquete de acciones es el equivalente a "subirme el sueldo y la futura pensión" en X euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo no suelo fijarme en el precio al que compro más que para plantearme si merece la pena promediar a la baja o no, para mí lo importante es lo que cada paquete de acciones me aporta al cabo de un año.
> Para mí, que también invierto por los dividendos, comprar un paquete de acciones es el equivalente a "subirme el sueldo y la futura pensión" en X euros.



Asi pues si. Entonces si que estas en el hilo correcto. Gracias por la aclaración.

Yo promedio a la baja una vez tengo mi cartera terminada. Entonces, si veo a una empresa solvente que ha perdido mas de un 30%, si los números son fiables, promedio.

Y mientras tanto 4% de interés


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi sueño es que, cuando Merkel se quede con España, eche a los parásitos a patadas.
> 
> Entonces será una gran idea tener a esas empresas.



Yo también sueño con eso, pero cada vez veo menos claro el futuro de la UE, o al menos nuestra pertenencia a ella. La UE aflojará la pasta e impondrá condiciones, aunque sea de tapadillo, pero no creo que llegue a meterse tan a fondo en nuestra economía como para desparasitarla lo suficiente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

¡¡¡PEDAZO DE APORTACiÓN!!!

Sobre todo ésta:
- Euro Dividend Champions List

Descargarse la lista y mirar históricamente como ha cambiado desde el 2005 hasta hoy te puede dar una buena idea de si la empresa en particular es consistente.

Gracias.


----------



## hdezgon (31 May 2020)

A mi me sirve un monton tambien, me voy a poner con ello ahora. A ver que sacamos en claro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

*WARREN BUFFET: ¿QUÉ HACES TIO?*

Dedicado a todos aquellos que creen que los dividendos son "malos".

Las matemáticas dicen, y son correctas, que pagar dividendos hace que las empresas ganen menos dinero. Es cierto...matemáticamente.

Entonces, ¿por qué lo hacen?

Analicemos lo que hace Warren Buffet:

Warren Buffet CASI SIEMPRE exige mejores condiciones de dividendos mejores. En OXY exigió un 8%, en Bank of America un 6%, en GE un 10%...¿por qué, Warren Buffet, en vez de ayudar a las empresas a crecer para ganar mas dinero él, exige mayores dividendos?

*La respuesta es simple: Sabe lo que hace.*

Las empresas que entregan dividendos se ven obligadas a ser muy eficientes. No pueden invertir en mierdas, no pueden "jugársela". Por eso casi todas las grandes empresas que llevan un número de años en el mercado, empezando por coca-cola y terminando por Microsoft, paga dividendos.

¿Pero Google es un empresón y no paga dividendos? Cierto. Ni google ni Facebook. ¿Y qué tienen en común ámbas? Pues eso.

Warren Buffet sabe lo que hace. Compra empresas y quiere ganar dinero desde el minuto 1. ¿Por qué no? Yo también, y si bien no puedo hacer como él, al menos si quiero mi parte del pastel.

Mi cartera de dividendos no es para especular. Es porque creo en la empresa o en el producto, o ámbos, y quiero participar de sus beneficios que creo se mantendrán en el tiempo.

Pase lo que pase, mientras yo tenga una empresa que dé dividendos, ganaré dinero. Si sube el mercado, ganaré dinero. Si baja, ganaré dinero. Y si veo que la empresa empieza a cortar dividendos, a menos que sea algo temporal (coronavirus) venderé esa empresa y compraré otra que lo haga.


----------



## Goldman (31 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *WARREN BUFFET: ¿QUÉ HACES TIO?*
> 
> Dedicado a todos aquellos que creen que los dividendos son "malos".
> 
> ...



En opinión de Gregorio Hernández (no se si has oído hablar de él, es un inversor defensor del largo plazo y tiene un foro conocido en el mundillo de la inversión) Google y Face no reparten dividiéndos porque el mercado lo entendería negativamente pensando que ya han hecho techo, y ya no saben donde invertir el enorme excedente que gestionan. 

Aquí te dejo el video.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

EXACTAMUNDO.

Y así construyes tu perfil de inversor.

%dividendos + % growth + %riesgo + %ETF + %low hanging fruit.

En mi caso:
- Mucho dividendo.
- Un par de crecimiento.
- Un pelín de riesgo.
- Un pelín de ETF.
- Todos los low hanging fruit que físicamente pueda pillar, pero nunca en bloques mayores que el resto.


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

Pues al final he podido comprar Logista y añadirla a cartera, un 7.2%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pues al final he podido comprar Logista y añadirla a cartera, un 7.2%.



Esta bien hecho.

Hoy es fiesta en muchos mercados así que no sé si veremos muchos movimientos fuera de España.


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esta bien hecho.
> 
> Hoy es fiesta en muchos mercados así que no sé si veremos muchos movimientos fuera de España.



Si, me encanta logista y como entre al ibex si sale masmovil puede ser gracioso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Si, me encanta logista y como entre al ibex si sale masmovil puede ser gracioso.



THIS.

La gran ventaja del inversor por dividendos es su conocimiento o interés en la industria.

Si te gusta o sabes de logistica sabes cuando es un buen momento para comprar.

Eso, mezclado con paciencia y diversificación, harán que tengas una cartera bastante molona.

Sobre todo PACIENCIA.


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> THIS.
> 
> La gran ventaja del inversor por dividendos es su conocimiento o interés en la industria.
> 
> ...



Sin duda alguna. Veremos como va evolucionando el mercado y en que mas vamos invirtiendo, pero sin prisa


----------



## Feynman (1 Jun 2020)

Buen hilo. Estoy mirando como empezar a invertir en bolsa y me ha ayudado mucho. Siempre he pensado que en bolsa mejor ir a por el dividendo porque si te pones a especular vas a perder hasta la camisa.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Jun 2020)

He encontrado esta pagina que te hace un análisis rápido de las acciones con sus fortalezas y debilidades y creo que no esta mal

Grupo Catalana Occidente (BME:GCO) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St

Os pongo ahí a Catalana Occidente que la veo que tiene potencial para ir para arriba ¿como la veis para meter algo a largo plazo?

Gracias y enhorabuena por este excelente hilo


----------



## MagicTaly (1 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He encontrado esta pagina que te hace un análisis rápido de las acciones con sus fortalezas y debilidades y creo que no esta mal
> 
> Grupo Catalana Occidente (BME:GCO) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St
> 
> ...



Yo la tengo dentro de mis objetivos, creo que volverá a la resistencia anterior cuando el IBEX se vuelva a pegar una buena leche, por lo que he entrado ahora con un 40% y para antes de final de año entraré con el restante 60%. No espero que el valor se vuelva a los 39 rápidamente, pero tiene dividendo y es un negocio estable


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Yo la tengo dentro de mis objetivos, creo que volverá a la resistencia anterior cuando el IBEX se vuelva a pegar una buena leche, por lo que he entrado ahora con un 40% y para antes de final de año entraré con el restante 60%. No espero que el valor se vuelva a los 39 rápidamente, pero tiene dividendo y es un negocio estable



Analicemos pues.

Me niego a hacer un estudio porque en la primera página explico como hacerlo así que vosotros, no yo, debeis hacerlo.

Sin embargo, sobre el comentario de "cuando el IBEX se vuelva a pegar una buena leche"...

Catalana Occidente es una empresa de seguros. ¿En qué forma se vería afectada por una leche del Ibex?

Lanzo la pregunta al aire pues.


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Analicemos pues.
> 
> Me niego a hacer un estudio porque en la primera página explico como hacerlo así que vosotros, no yo, debeis hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Pues o hay una hecatombe y la peña empieza a saquear y reventar cosas, o de ninguna manera.

Por cierto estoy viendo CAT y es que no quiero incluirla en la cartera por no cambiar demasiado la localizacion pero es que no me da motivos para no hacerlo a estos precios


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pues o hay una hecatombe y la peña empieza a saquear y reventar cosas, o de ninguna manera.
> 
> Por cierto estoy viendo CAT y es que no quiero incluirla en la cartera por no cambiar demasiado la localizacion pero es que no me da motivos para no hacerlo a estos precios



¿Sabes quienes son los principales clientes de Catalana Occidente?

(Te pregunto porque quiero que aprendas a hacer los deberes bien  )


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Sabes quienes son los principales clientes de Catalana Occidente?
> 
> (Te pregunto porque quiero que aprendas a hacer los deberes bien  )



No, ciertamente no. En seguros no me meto, no me gustan mucho, pero soy todo oidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> No, ciertamente no. En seguros no me meto, no me gustan mucho, pero soy todo oidos.



La filosofía del inversor por dividendos incluye conocer las empresas que quieres comprar.

No hay que exagerar ni ser experto, pero yo trato de entender lo que hacen.

Por ejemplo, estaba pensando comprar un REIT con un dividendo muy bueno PERO tenían muchos centros comerciales. Personalmente no creo que sea un negocio con mucho futuro, mas bien estancado, así que decidí no comparlos.

Mira en el tipo de empresas que hagan productos que tú conozcas, mejor si eres experto. Así tendrás la ventaja.


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La filosofía del inversor por dividendos incluye conocer las empresas que quieres comprar.
> 
> No hay que exagerar ni ser experto, pero yo trato de entender lo que hacen.
> 
> ...



Si claro claro, si yo solo invierto en sectores que conozco.
Yo estoy mirando los REIT e igual, estaba mirando Riocan REIT peeeeeeeeeeeeero....


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

imagen sacada de otro foro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2020)

Bueno finalmente metí algo en Catalana Occidente, que me ha gustado y creo tiene aun potencial de revalorización.

Ya os iré contando. Enhorabuena otra vez por el hilo


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Analicemos pues.
> 
> Me niego a hacer un estudio porque en la primera página explico como hacerlo así que vosotros, no yo, debeis hacerlo.
> 
> ...



No soy ningún experto en Análisis, pero si estoy acostumbrado a leer los annual reports de las empresas. El del Q12020 -> https://www.grupocatalanaoccidente....200504_presentacion_resultados_3m2020_esp.pdf

Puedes ver que el 57% viene de negocio tradicional (vida 21%, Diversos 6.9%, Automóviles 14.5%, Multiriesgo (que es hogar básicamente) 14.5%. Luego tienes el negocio del seguro de crédito con un 43%(crédito 33%, y luego otras minucias) 

Es decir, el guano en sí no va a afectar mucho, porque está bien diversificado y los seguros son fundamentalmente de particulares y empresas y los de crédito no tienen las mierdas de pandemia. La bajada de la acción la veo por efecto "arrastre" del IBEX, de ahí la estrategia de entrar algo ahora, que parece que está todo algo estabilizado, y si vuelve a llegar a los valores de antes, meter el resto


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (3 Jun 2020)

¿No es el seguro de crédito (33%) un sector peligroso en el que estar si vamos de cabeza a una recesión, potencialmente resultante en depresión, potencialmente resultante en apocalipsis zombie?

Lo apunté en otro post hace unas semanas, no me queda claro si como todo el mundo va a querer asegurarse se van a forrar, o si como la mora se va a ir a las nubes va a ser una ruina. Depende de lo buenos que sean estimando el guano, digo yo.... No lo entiendo, no soy capaz de valorar el riesgo, y por eso me quedé al margen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Si, me encanta logista y como entre al ibex si sale masmovil puede ser gracioso.



Lo bueno de Logista es que aun está barata pues no ha pegado un gran arreón hacia arriba desde la caida de marzo.

Me he leido el hilo de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho la exposición de todo. Yo como inversor en bolsa y otros activos, tengo una historia caótica que cuando tenga algo de tiempo os contaré para que os echeis unas risas a mi cuenta. Con el tiempo, sin darme cuenta había tendido a una inversión más de este tipo, a largo plazo y con buenos fundamentales ( aunque nunca tuve en cuenta dividendos).... vi la crisis que venía y vendí antes de la hecatombe de marzo toda mi cartera sacando una buena rentabilidad.

No aproveché bien la bajada y he hecho alguna compras impulsivas malas, pero creo que es hora de recomponer la inversióny como tengo 48 años creo que va siendo hora de que asiente mi "cabeza bursatil" y me plantee una cartera con cabeza...

Bueno, dejo aquí estas reflexiones y sigo leyéndoos con mucho interés


----------



## hdezgon (4 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo bueno de Logista es que aun está barata pues no ha pegado un gran arreón hacia arriba desde la caida de marzo.
> 
> Me he leido el hilo de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho la exposición de todo. Yo como inversor en bolsa y otros activos, tengo una historia caótica que cuando tenga algo de tiempo os contaré para que os echeis unas risas a mi cuenta. Con el tiempo, sin darme cuenta había tendido a una inversión más de este tipo, a largo plazo y con buenos fundamentales ( aunque nunca tuve en cuenta dividendos).... vi la crisis que venía y vendí antes de la hecatombe de marzo toda mi cartera sacando una buena rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo me comi parte de la bajada pero no toda. Y si, logista es una accion para ir a cumulando. Siempre que esta por debajo de 16.50 compro. Dan buenos dividendos, es estable y tiene fundamentales para subir asi que....veremos


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

Por aportar algo al hilo pongo una acción que conozco bien porque he estado mucho tiempo en ella, y me ha dado mucha alegrías.
Yo había ido acumulando y vendí bien antes de la bajada a un precio medio de 4,4 y luego he recomprado la mitad o algo más del paquete sobre 3,7

Es FAES, una farmaceútica pequeña pero matona. Está muy saneada financieramente, con muy poca deuda y mucho efectivo.
Hace unos pocos años sacó su producto estrella, Bilastina que está comercializando por medio mundo. Es un antialergénico que funciona muy bien ( lo uso para la alergia primaveral) y que se está comiendo poco a poco el inmenso mercado de las alergias.

Dan un dividendo flexible tipo IBERDROLA, y ahora la rentabilidad por dividendo está sobre el 4 y algo %

Dividendos | Faes Farma

Medidas de valoración y estadísticas financieras de FAES FARMA, S.A. (FAE.MC)

¿Hay parte mala?

Sí, sí que la hay. Es una acción pequeña y está manipulada de escándalo. La suben y la bajan como quieren, pero vamos que a niveles actuales creo que el dividendo es interesante, y creo que subirá a medio plazo y además es un sector interesante.





-----

Haciendo este post, me ha venido otra acción a la mente en la que estuve metido hace muchos años (cuando empecé con FAES) y también me fue bien, era Zardoya OTis (ascensores), recuerdo que tenían un dividendo interesante.... pero me salí hace mucho y la tengo un poco perdida, la echaré un vistazo, no se si habrá alguien que la siga.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo me comi parte de la bajada pero no toda. Y si, logista es una accion para ir a cumulando. Siempre que esta por debajo de 16.50 compro. Dan buenos dividendos, es estable y tiene fundamentales para subir asi que....veremos



Finalmente he echado unas poquitas al saco


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por aportar algo al hilo pongo una acción que conozco bien porque he estado mucho tiempo en ella, y me ha dado mucha alegrías.
> Yo había ido acumulando y vendí bien antes de la bajada a un precio medio de 4,4 y luego he recomprado la mitad o algo más del paquete sobre 3,7
> 
> Es FAES, una farmaceútica pequeña pero matona. Está muy saneada financieramente, con muy poca deuda y mucho efectivo.
> ...



Me encantan este tipo de participaciones.

Muchas gracias tio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

Pues ya me he picado, y me he puesto a mirar un poco Zardoya

Medidas de valoración y estadísticas financieras de ZARDOYA OTIS, S.A. (ZOT.MC)

Zardoya Otis (BME:ZOT) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St

Aunque me parece que está a un precio interesante, en Simplywall.st avisan que con el nivel actual de beneficio no se puede mantener los dividendos actuales durante tres años. Así que de momento la dejamos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2020)

*EL INVERSOR POR DIVIDENDOS ES UN BICHO RARO. QUIERE QUE SUS ACCIONES BAJEN*

Me has leido bien.

Desde que empecé a reformar mi cartera mis "dividenderas" me estan jodiendo. *La que menos lleva ganados un 7%. La que mas, un 33%. Y eso es una putada.




*

No, no me drogo. Y quizás esta sea la parte mas compleja de entender de quien se adentra en el mundo de la inversion por dividendos.

Primero una aclaración. No confundamos dividendos con "dividend yield". El "dividend yield" es un porcentaje que expresa la cantidad de dinero que la empresa destina para pagar dividendos, pero los dividendos ***suelen*** ser constantes en el tiempo.

Lo bueno de una empresa que reparte dividendos es que se debe a ellos. Esta obligada a pensar bien que hacer con su dinero, pero ese es otro tema del que hablaré en otro texto. Pero para simplificar: Una empresa solo baja dividendos cuando tiene problemas, lo cual es un buen indicador para salirte de dicha empresa ya que la bajada (que no la eliminación) de dividendos es una táctica "temprana", una especie de aviso de que las cosas van mal.

Entonces, ¿por qué quiero yo que las empresas vayan mal?

Pues porque otra parte de MI folosofía dividentera es comprar empresas solidas. Una empresa solida que esta en un bache suele bajar mas su precio por acción que su dividendo (por el motivo ya explicado). Como el precio de la acción no es lo determinante, podremos comprar mas acciones a mejor precio.

El inversor tradicional compra algo esperando que suba. Osea, especulando. El inversor por dividendos compra algo para obtener un beneficio que se extiende en el tiempo.

Y ojo que yo soy un poco "híbrido", no solo porque también especulo (crudo, forex) sino porque tambien tengo un unicornio en mi cartera (Xiaomi). Pero lo gordo de mi cartera siguen siendo las dividenteras.

Espero, pene en mano, a que haya otra brutal bajada en el Q2 para poder comprar mas acciones.

Así de raro somos los inversores por dividendos


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EL INVERSOR POR DIVIDENDOS ES UN BICHO RARO. QUIERE QUE SUS ACCIONES BAJEN*
> 
> Me has leido bien.
> 
> ...



Claro, es que si vas a dividendo, una vez estás dentro te da igual si suben o bajan ( hasta cierto punto), pero el precio de entrada es esencial pues fija la rentabilidad del dividendo...

Ahora mismo en mi cartera es esta:


R GOLD12,9%​ALEXCO10,0%​PAAS10,3%​FAES FARMA33,6%​CATALANA OCC8,9%​LOGISTA8,7%​REGENERON7,3%​MICROSOFT8,3%​


Las tres primeras son mineras de oro, plata y otros minerales que tienen bastante caracter especulativo, pero quiero seguir en ellas con previsión de que los metales preciosos acaben por subir. Royal Gold y Pan American Silver (PAS) dan un pequeño dividendo entorno al 1%. Alexco Resources no da dividendos.

Las tres siguientes, FAES, CATALANA, LOGISTA, serían las dividenderas. En principio aquí la idea es mantener y a largo plazo.

Regeneron es una farmaceútica americana saneada y que me gusta, pero tampoco da dividendo
En Microsoft no acabo de estar cómodo.


Mi idea es quitar ALEXCO, y MiCROSOFT (REGENERON dependiendo como vaya) de aquí a un mes e ir centrándome más en el dividendo.

Mi duda es ¿Me aconsejáis esperar a la pronosticada bajada del Q2/Q3 o creeis que puedo completar ya con algún valor más ahora mismo?


EDITO: Que pena no haber descubierto este hilo unas semanas antes... !!!!!!!!! he estado mirando IBERDROLA e INDITEX, pero ambas parece que han despegado... ¿ como veis meter "un poquito" ahora por estar dentro y seguirlas, y si eso luego acumular más si bajan?... La verdad es que el dividendo de Iberdrola sigue siendo bueno aun con el precio actual....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Claro, es que si vas a dividendo, una vez estás dentro te da igual si suben o bajan ( hasta cierto punto), pero el precio de entrada es esencial pues fija la rentabilidad del dividendo...
> 
> Ahora mismo en mi cartera es esta:
> 
> ...



*Mas o menos si y no. Ahí es cuando entra el en juego el "dividend yield".*

Te pongo un ejemplo: Daimler. Daimler suele ser de las que mueve el dividendo con el precio de la acción. Lo mueve poco, pero lo mueve. Supongamos que yo entro a Daimler a 50 euros la acción y tú, meses despues, a 100. Generalmente Daimler paga alrededor del 4% de yield...ACTUAL. Osea, para el año 2021, suponiendo que se mantenga el stock a 100, Daimler pagará un 4% de ese 100, no de mi 50.

Y efectívamente yo habré comprado el doble de acciones que tú, pero eso no quiere decir que tú no consigas un buen dividendo.

Lo que trato de explicar es lo siguiente: Si tu objetivo es sacar un 4% de rendimiento, haber entrado tarde no empeora tu situación sino que mejora la mia. Si Daimler sube yo ganaré mas de lo esperado, pero tú seguirás ganando lo que querías, no sé si me explico.

Convertirte en inversor por dividendos requiere ese cambio de chip, porque buscar las acciones al precio mas bajo posible te hará perder oportunidades.

Respecto a tu consulta yo creo que vamos a asistir a bajadas muy puntuales (por ejemplo, me espero fiesta petrolera), y también a bajadas pequeñas pero constantes en el tiempo.

Yo lo que te aconsejo es mas bien pensar lo siguiente: *Si las acciones que tengo en mente son compradas hoy y luego bajan un 50%, ¿cómo afecta eso a mi plan general?*

Vamos a suponer que tienes 30 años, y tu plan general es llegar a los 60 con 500k al 4%. Vamos a suponer que la acción que buscas esta a un 30% por debajo de su valor de mercado. ¿Cómo te afectaría comprarla al 20% y perderle ese 10%, si en 3 años va a subir? O en otras palabras, ¿qué mas dá comprarla mas cara si la vas a mantener en el tiempo?

PS: Muy buenas dividenderas. Considera Iberdroga también.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Mejor IBerdrola que Enagas?


----------



## carlosas (5 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EL INVERSOR POR DIVIDENDOS ES UN BICHO RARO. QUIERE QUE SUS ACCIONES BAJEN*
> 
> Me has leido bien.
> 
> ...



Ósea que tú tb crees que las empresas que no sean “turísticas” En el Segundo trimestre tendrán que bajar a pesar de las subidas de las dos ultimas semanas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Ósea que tú tb crees que las empresas que no sean “turísticas” En el Segundo trimestre tendrán que bajar a pesar de las subidas de las dos ultimas semanas.



Yo trato de no "creer" cosas, sino de tener hipótesis basadas en datos.

Como podrás observar, incluso gente con muchos datos (Warren Buffet) se "equivoca" (IAG, Delta)...pero no, no son equivocaciones, sino simplemente comportamientos bursátiles fuera de lo normal.

El BCE ha sacado la impresora. Algunos se creen que es dinero gratis como los USAnos, pero no saben que Europa no es USA. En Europa si pides prestado lo tienes que pagar.

Ésto significa que OBLIGATORIAMENTE a toda esa subida le va a seguir una bajada. ¿De verdad? No. En realidad hay un par de situaciones:

Situación 1: La empresa ayudada repaga su deuda con el esfuerzo futuro. Su precio por acción se mantiene, o sube algo.
Situación 2: La empresa ayudada no repaga su deuda porque su modelo de negocio no da mas de sí. Entonces se le perdona la deuda, se nacionaliza, o se deja caer.

Las empresas no-turisticas han pedido dinero al BCE en base a una proyección de resultados. Generalmente sacan datos históricos y dicen cosas como (simplificando muchísimo) "en el año 2019 ganamos 20 millones, así que te pido 20 millones que podré pagarte entre hoy y el 2025".

¿Problema? Pues que esas empresas no cuentan con que la gente podría no adquirir su producto como antes.

El ejemplo "prime" es el automovilístico. En mi opinión, con datos en la mano, las únicas empresas que no van a tener problema son marcas de gama media-alta. Daimler y BMW por ejemplo, si bien veo a BMW un poco sobrecalentada. Daimler se va a unir a mi cartera en breve.

Lo de Renault, y siendo una marca con mucho futuro, me parece exagerado. Esas acciones y ese dividendo cero se van a mantener en el mismo punto, o peor, en los años venideros.

Pero volviendo a tu pregunta: ¿Qué pasará en Septiembre? Yo veo una corrección a la baja, aunque no muy exagerada. Veremos mas caidas el año que viene cuando las cuentas de resultados y predicciones no se ajusten a la realidad.

Ésto en España. En EEUU si les va a ir mejor porque tienen un gobierno distinto. Solo hay que ver las buenísimas cifras de paro que acaban de publicar.


----------



## empy (7 Jun 2020)

Serpe1 dijo:


> Mis últimas compras en la bolsa americana por el momento.
> Estoy pensando los resultados q2 e irían por dividendos a:
> DUK
> EURN




¿consideras EURN como una empresa pagadera de dividendos? digo por los repartos que ha echo en 2018 y 2019


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jun 2020)

He completado la cartera con:

Hoegh LNG Partners LP
Magellan Midstream Partners
Enterprise Product Partners
Independence Realty Trust
Spirit Realty Capital

Me quedo con la liquidez justa para reaccionar si salta algún stop (en IB tengo una penalización de esperar 2 días laborables antes de operar con cash de acciones vendidas).


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mejor IBerdrola que Enagas?



Enagás paga más dividendo y tiene el mercado asegurado porque es un monopolio (gestión del almacenamiento, regasificadoras y gasoductos de España), pero su capacidad de crecimiento es más baja, además está muy poco internacionalizada y depende mucho de los caprichos del gobierno de turno. Iberdrola paga menos dividendo pero es más grande, crece más, está muy volcada en las energías renovables y más internacionalizada que Enagás, también tiene más competencia. Las dos empresas operan en sectores regulados.
A mí me gustan las dos empresas, y las tengo en cartera, pero Iberdrola me parece un poco cara a estos precios.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He completado la cartera con:
> 
> Hoegh LNG Partners LP
> Magellan Midstream Partners
> ...



Ojo con Enterprise Product Partners, que paga un dividendo muy alto pero la hacienda americana te retiene más del 40% en origen, cuando lo habitual es que te retenga el 15%. Es porque la regulación fiscal de las empresas del tipo Limited Pertners (LP) es un poco especial.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ojo con Enterprise Product Partners, que paga un dividendo muy alto pero la hacienda americana te retiene más del 40% en origen, cuando lo habitual es que te retenga el 15%. Es porque la regulación fiscal de las empresas del tipo Limited Pertners (LP) es un poco especial.



Si, cierto, llevo varias MLPs. En verdad, lo que ocurre es que es cash flow de la empresa que no pasa por impuestos (son deferred-taxes que luego paga el receptor del dividendo), por eso es tan alto. Entiendo que siempre puedo rellenar el formulario W-8BEN para reducir la retención al 15%. Alguna experiencia con esto?


----------



## tactics (9 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si, cierto, llevo varias MLPs. En verdad, lo que ocurre es que es cash flow de la empresa que no pasa por impuestos (son deferred-taxes que luego paga el receptor del dividendo), por eso es tan alto. Entiendo que siempre puedo rellenar el formulario W-8BEN para reducir la retención al 15%. Alguna experiencia con esto?



ing lo rellena automáticamente, yo tengo otra mlp kamikaze jajaja kinder morgan.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (9 Jun 2020)

Mis últimas dos compras:

*Omega Healthcare Investors* y *Alibaba *

Tengo en el punto de mira:

*Deutsche Boerse* y *Altria Group*


----------



## Jsantos16 (9 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mejor IBerdrola que Enagas?



Si solo buscas dividendos únicamente, mejor Enagas, (aunque de las defensivas dividenderas españolas me quedo con Red Eléctrica) si buscas una muy buena empresa con dividendos y crecimiento Iberdrola claramente.


----------



## Serpe1 (11 Jun 2020)

Compré 600 acciones de Euronav

El dividendo será $0.81
Espero el próximo también sea bueno, y está aprovado el buyback a largo plazo. 
Mi próxima parada podría ser utilities y tech.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Mis últimas dos compras:
> 
> *Omega Healthcare Investors* y *Alibaba *
> 
> ...





Jsantos16 dijo:


> Si solo buscas dividendos únicamente, mejor Enagas, (aunque de las defensivas dividenderas españolas me quedo con Red Eléctrica) si buscas una muy buena empresa con dividendos y crecimiento Iberdrola claramente.





Serpe1 dijo:


> Compré 600 acciones de Euronav
> 
> El dividendo será $0.81
> Espero el próximo también sea bueno, y está aprovado el buyback a largo plazo.
> Mi próxima parada podría ser utilities y tech.



Me alegra ver como hay bastantes interesados en el tema de dividendos, así que hoy trataré de escribir otro artículo para seguir clarificando cositas.


----------



## Bort (11 Jun 2020)

Alguien conoce empresas europeas tipo ree o iberdrola?


----------



## hdezgon (11 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Alguien conoce empresas europeas tipo ree o iberdrola?



Tienes por ahi NextEra


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Alguien conoce empresas europeas tipo ree o iberdrola?



Si hablas de energia y dentro de Europa:

- Neste Oyj. Finlandia. 2.53% dividendos.
- OMV. Austria. 6% dividendos.
- Koninklijke Vopak N.V. Holanda. 2.34% dividendos.
- Euronav. Belgica. 31% de dividendos!!!! Esta es para comprarla, cobrar, y soltarla prontito 
- Anglo Pacific Group. UK. 6.35% dividendos.
- NWF Group. UK. 3.2% dividendos.


----------



## Bort (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si hablas de energia y dentro de Europa:
> 
> - Neste Oyj. Finlandia. 2.53% dividendos.
> - OMV. Austria. 6% dividendos.
> ...



Si, sobre todo energéticas fuera de venezuela, digo españa. Menudo pelotazo euronav, voy a mirarla bien



hdezgon dijo:


> Tienes por ahi NextEra



Esa es de USA no?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Si, sobre todo energéticas fuera de venezuela, digo españa. Menudo pelotazo euronav, voy a mirarla bien
> 
> 
> Esa es de USA no?



Cuidado con esos dividendos. Es posible que la acción se vaya al carajo el día que los paguen y no puedas venderla.

A nivel general suelo comprar empresas que den entre un 4%-6%


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Claro, es que si vas a dividendo, una vez estás dentro te da igual si suben o bajan ( hasta cierto punto), pero el precio de entrada es esencial pues fija la rentabilidad del dividendo...
> 
> Ahora mismo en mi cartera es esta:
> 
> ...



En iberdrola también me he fijado yo, la tengo en la lista para empezar la cartera para dividendos, tb Caixabank y IAG, buscaré alguna más de Spain, claro cuando llegue el día de la purga ahora nada de nada...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En iberdrola también me he fijado yo, la tengo en la lista para empezar la cartera para dividendos, tb Caixabank y IAG, buscaré alguna más de Spain, claro cuando llegue el día de la purga ahora nada de nada...



IAG no va a pagar dividendos en muchísimo tiempo.

De comprar Españolas yo casi que compraría Iberdrola en exclusiva. O Inditex mas adelante.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jun 2020)

Creo que el OP hace mucho incapie en que las empresas para la cartera por dividendos sean patrias de donde este su residencia fiscal de cada uno y creo que con mucha razón lo dice, casi siempre lo sencillo es lo fácil y más productivo....


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IAG no va a pagar dividendos en muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> De comprar Españolas yo casi que compraría Iberdrola en exclusiva. O Inditex mas adelante.



La tenía vista porque espero que le den candela pasado este verano y con números muy rojos respecto al turismo, pero te doy toda la razón en que es candidata para monopolio total en América del Sur y su cachito incluso en América del Norte vía los ángulos. 
Después de la purga un x5 será muy fácil en unos años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Creo que el OP hace mucho incapie en que las empresas para la cartera por dividendos sean patrias de donde este su residencia fiscal de cada uno y creo que con mucha razón lo dice, casi siempre lo sencillo es lo fácil y más productivo....



Gracias. Efectívamente es así. Es para evitar la doble imposición y pagar mas impuestos.

Particularmente mi cartera es ahora mismo Alemana porque este año 99.99% seguro que voy a tener que declarar como residente. Me he "autoconfinado" aqui.

Pero también empezaré a comprar Españolas mas adelante según las vea bien de precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La tenía vista porque espero que le den candela pasado este verano y con números muy rojos respecto al turismo, pero te doy toda la razón en que es candidata para monopolio total en América del Sur y su cachito incluso en América del Norte vía los ángulos.
> Después de la purga un x5 será muy fácil en unos años.



Recuerda que a los dividenderos el precio de la acción da igual. Dicho ésto, personalmente la veo a 6-8 euros en 4-5 años.

Pero no me importa. Lo único que me interesa es que esten bajas de precio, y paguen dividendos.

Los dividenderos somos los únicos que nos alegramos cuando la bolsa cae incluso si estamos en números rojos. Somos seres superiores.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Jun 2020)

?


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IAG no va a pagar dividendos en muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> De comprar Españolas yo casi que compraría Iberdrola en exclusiva. O Inditex mas adelante.



En el sector maldito, te gusta Caixabank?... Me gusta más BKT pero por otras razones comerciales me decanto por Caixa, además le tengo cariño, después de años cabalgando entre el 1.5 y el 3, de 2 para bajo comprando de 2 a 3 vendiendo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> ?
> 
> En el sector maldito, te gusta Caixabank?... Me gusta más BKT pero por otras razones comerciales me decanto por Caixa, además le tengo cariño, después de años cabalgando entre el 1.5 y el 3, de 2 para bajo comprando de 2 a 3 vendiendo...



Caixa tiene muchísimo en hipotecas. En parte es bueno porque las hipotecas se pagan, o se rescatan. Me parece un buen valor.

Dicho ésto, te va a costar trabajo ver a bancos en mi cartera.


----------



## desev (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Euronav. Belgica. 31% de dividendos!!!! Esta es para comprarla, cobrar, y soltarla prontito



Buenas feministo,
En investing me sale que dan 24 céntimos por una acción de 8,77, ¿De dónde sale ese 31%? Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

desev dijo:


> Buenas feministo,
> En investing me sale que dan 24 céntimos por una acción de 8,77, ¿De dónde sale ese 31%? Gracias



Es el "dividend yield".

31% con respecto al valor de la acción. Si la acción vale 8.77, y la última vez dieron 0.24 euros, sale 36%. Luego calculas cuanto sería para el 2020 y sale el 31%.


----------



## desev (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es el "dividend yield".
> 
> 31% con respecto al valor de la acción. Si la acción vale 8.77, y la última vez dieron 0.24 euros, sale 36%. Luego calculas cuanto sería para el 2020 y sale el 31%.



Estoy muy espeso, pero a mí me sale que entonces será un 3,1% y no 31% -¿?-


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

desev dijo:


> Estoy muy espeso, pero a mí me sale que entonces será un 3,1% y no 31% -¿?-



Euronav (DB:OCW) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Por supuesto que no. Pero me han preguntado por empresas alrededor de la energía y así los he puesto 

Soy un mandado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Mal no esta, pero es americana. Por otro lado, el dolar se va a tomar por culo, avisado quedas.

cambio a 1.20 de aqui a 3 años.


----------



## Serpe1 (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me alegra ver como hay bastantes interesados en el tema de dividendos, así que hoy trataré de escribir otro artículo para seguir clarificando cositas.



Este dividendo si se viene fuerte, el próximo se espera un buen eps. En el peor de los casos, si me veo en la necesidad de vender la acción para reinvertirla en otra, el pagonde los dividendos me ayudarán a disminuir una posible pérdida en la venta.

Ahora, estoy viendo una empresa de utilities. Me conformo con un dividendo rondeando al 4%, que tenga baja deuda y asimismo buen crecimiento. Nadie sabe que venga en el futuro, si esta burbuja reventará o no. 
Me gustaría ver alguna de estas empresas de alta calidad lleguen a un PER menor a 15.
Podría ser DUK (Duk Energy)

Esperemos que vengan nuevas oportunidades de compra a un precio justo.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Jun 2020)

¿Soy el único al que le gusta Naturgy?


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Jun 2020)

Hombre, eso es cierto, y teniendo a Iberdrola como alternativa la opción está clara, pero Naturgy no me parece mala empresa y nadie habla nunca de ella.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Jun 2020)

CaCEROlada GalaPAGAR organized by Miguel Frontera


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2020)

*LOS BENEFICIOS "DE FUERA" Y LOS BENEFICIOS "DE DENTRO"*

Las empresas proporcionan valor de dos formas. Una de ellas es el valor "intrínseco" de su acción, y otra es el valor de sus dividendos (si los dan).

El primer valor yo lo llamo "de fuera", ya que esta vastamente condicionado por personas y eventos que, muchas veces sin tener nada que ver con la empresa, suben o bajan su valor.

Pongamos por ejemplo una empresa de automóviles. Durante la pandemia la fábrica no ha sido destruida ni han muerto sus trabajadores. No ha bajado la calidad de sus vehículos ni nadie ha dicho que vayan a dejar de comprarlos. Simplemente se asume que la pandemia causará desempleo, la gente no podrá comprar coches, y su valor bajará.

Y el valor de sus acciones baja.

Pero luego vienen los datos de recuperación de EEUU, o viene el gobierno Francés con inyecciones de dinero, y el valor sube. Pero la empresa sigue siendo la misma, los trabajadores los mismos, y los productos los mismos.

No quiero decir que el valor de una acción no esté determinado por la salud de la empresa. Solo digo que la salud de la empresa es UN DATO para determinar el valor de ésta.

Los beneficios "de dentro" son los dividendos. Casi siempre vienen de la mano de los objetivos financieros de la empresa y están íntimamente relacionados con la salud de ésta. Los dividendos no son especulativos*, sino que se basan en hechos que ya han ocurrido. Por eso es normal que los dividendos del 2020 reflejen lo que la empresa ha conseguido en 2019.

Imagínate que un día te levantas con dolor de cabeza, otro día te levantas de buen humor, y al siguiente te levantas aburrido. ¿Te parecería sensato dictaminar tu salud en base a ello, o en base a pruebas que te hacen un martes (pasado) y te revisan a las dos semanas (presente)?

Esta semana hemos tenido bajada. Mis inversiones dividenderas ni las he tocado. Nadie se ha ido al rojo pero algunas se han acercado. Al final de la semana he añadido una empresa de seguros a mi cartera al estar su valor en un punto razonable.

Una vez construyas tu catera aprovecha las caidas para meter mas dinero, y las subidas para quedarte quieto. Esa es la única función del valor de mercado. Lo demás para ti debe ser ruido.

*Haré una segunda parte hablado de los "dividendos malos".


----------



## Madriz (13 Jun 2020)

Que opinais de Enagas. En julio va a dar un buen dividendo (más de 90 cms).

Saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2020)

Madriz dijo:


> Que opinais de Enagas. En julio va a dar un buen dividendo (más de 90 cms).
> 
> Saludos



Esta normal de precio. No la llamaría barata.

Tiene bastante deuda pero no le veo problemas para cubrirla.

Me preocupa el dividendo, que para el dinero que deben me parece excesivo.

Yo, ya ves, me esperaría a despues de que dieran el dividendo para entrar.


----------



## Arthas98 (13 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esta normal de precio. No la llamaría barata.
> 
> Tiene bastante deuda pero no le veo problemas para cubrirla.
> 
> ...



Hablando de Enagas, pillé acciones a 18,6 que más o menos con el dividendo rentan un 8% al año. Pensaba que había hecho un buen negocio pero para la Junta de accionistas han puesto en la hoja informativa que quieren aprobar script dividend porque tienen intención de usarlo. Ha sido verlo y entrarme los sudores fríos ¿Crees que de verdad lo harán? De ser así imagino que a largo plazo serán las nuevas botinas ¿Que opinas?


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Jun 2020)

Este es un mal


Arthas98 dijo:


> Hablando de Enagas, pillé acciones a 18,6 que más o menos con el dividendo rentan un 8% al año. Pensaba que había hecho un buen negocio pero para la Junta de accionistas han puesto en la hoja informativa que quieren aprobar script dividend porque tienen intención de usarlo. Ha sido verlo y entrarme los sudores fríos ¿Crees que de verdad lo harán? De ser así imagino que a largo plazo serán las nuevas botinas ¿Que opinas?



Es un mal año para los dividendos.

Para los amantes de los cortos, a Mediaset la sacan del ibex el dia 22 de este mes , ya estaba bajista y los fondos que promedian el ibex la soltaran .


----------



## BABY (13 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hablando de Enagas, pillé acciones a 18,6 que más o menos con el dividendo rentan un 8% al año. Pensaba que había hecho un buen negocio pero para la Junta de accionistas han puesto en la hoja informativa que quieren aprobar script dividend porque tienen intención de usarlo. Ha sido verlo y entrarme los sudores fríos ¿Crees que de verdad lo harán? De ser así imagino que a largo plazo serán las nuevas botinas ¿Que opinas?



Eso y que han metido una ralea de políticos del PSOE y Podemos en el consejo de administración. Si han aprobado el script dividend es para usarlo. Las tengo tachadas de mi lista.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Este es un mal
> 
> 
> Es un mal año para los dividendos.
> ...



Precísamente por ser mal año para dividendos es un buen año para entrar porque las acciones estan por los suelos.


----------



## Veloc (13 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hablando de Enagas, pillé acciones a 18,6 que más o menos con el dividendo rentan un 8% al año. Pensaba que había hecho un buen negocio pero para la Junta de accionistas han puesto en la hoja informativa que quieren aprobar script dividend porque tienen intención de usarlo. Ha sido verlo y entrarme los sudores fríos ¿Crees que de verdad lo harán? De ser así imagino que a largo plazo serán las nuevas botinas ¿Que opinas?



Gracias por la info, las tenía en mi radar. Creo que me decantaré por REE, si bajan algo más, la rentabilidad por dividendo estaría sobre el 7 %.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Gracias por la info, las tenía en mi radar. Creo que me decantaré por REE, si bajan algo más, la rentabilidad por dividendo estaría sobre el 7 %.



Y qué te parece Prosegur y Iberdrola?

REE también me gusta... 
Yo de momento después de repasar lo mejor que he podido, me voy a decidir por., Caixabank, Iberdrola y Prosegur, empezamos a acecharlas ya, sin prisa y a la espera de recortes, con la más exigente de las tres seré con la Caixa, esa hasta mínimos de 1.50 nada de nada y seguro hace nuevos mínimos este otoño....


----------



## desev (13 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Gracias por la info, las tenía en mi radar. Creo que me decantaré por REE, si bajan algo más, la rentabilidad por dividendo estaría sobre el 7 %.



Yo tengo la orden dada a 14,5, aunque veo difícil que salte la liebre...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2020)

desev dijo:


> Yo tengo la orden dada a 14,5, aunque veo difícil que salte la liebre...



A ver que lo entienda.

Estan a 16 euros, ¿y por querer pillarlas a 14 no las coges?

Creo que no acabais de entender el concepto.

Dime que las esperas a 8 y lo compro, pero sincéramente creo que quereis comprar barato y dividendos y todo...

Si yo fuera a por ellas haría lo siguiente:
- Comprar ahora si el precio me pareciera aceptable.
- Luego, si caen a 10, entonces compraría otro paquete.


----------



## desev (13 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ver que lo entienda.
> 
> Estan a 16 euros, ¿y por querer pillarlas a 14 no las coges?
> 
> ...



Hola feministo,
Gracias por avisarme de lo que ves incorrecto, contigo (y con otros) aprendo mucho aquí,
La lógica es que tampoco tengo tanto dinero como para diversificar mucho, así que no me importa perder oportunidades buenas (ej. REE a 16€) porque tampoco necesito muchas oportunidades, y confío en que las pocas posiciones que tome lleguen a lo que entiendo por buenas-buenas (REE a 14,5€).


----------



## BABY (13 Jun 2020)

Señores, ¿que piensan ustedes de Logista?. 6.2% de dividendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2020)

desev dijo:


> Hola feministo,
> Gracias por avisarme de lo que ves incorrecto, contigo (y con otros) aprendo mucho aquí,
> La lógica es que tampoco tengo tanto dinero como para diversificar mucho, así que no me importa perder oportunidades buenas (ej. REE a 16€) porque tampoco necesito muchas oportunidades, y confío en que las pocas posiciones que tome lleguen a lo que entiendo por buenas-buenas (REE a 14,5€).



No hay problema. Solo quiero darte perspectiva.

Supongamos que tienes 1000 euros para invertir.

A 16 euros te dan 62 acciones.
A 14.5 te dan 68.

Diferencia = 6 acciones.

El dividendo del 2018 estaba a casi 1 euro. Así que vamos a redondear y decir que la diferencia es de 6 euros.

Por 6 euros vas a perder la oportunidad de ganar 62. Literalmente.

No te digo que compres nada. Yo no tengo acciones en empresas Españolas porque no me fio.

Solo te pongo las cosas en pespectiva.

Por cierto las acciones suelen bajar justo tras pasar los dividendos, así que seguramente las podrás comprar a ese precio...en Agosto.


----------



## finkbrau (13 Jun 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Señores, ¿que piensan ustedes de Logista?. 6.2% de dividendo.



La cogí hace unos días a 16,45, me parece buena empresa y un dividendo majo. Era de las posibles para entrar en el ibex. Yo la dejo a largo como dividendera 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (14 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Y qué te parece Prosegur y Iberdrola?
> 
> REE también me gusta...
> Yo de momento después de repasar lo mejor que he podido, me voy a decidir por., Caixabank, Iberdrola y Prosegur, empezamos a acecharlas ya, sin prisa y a la espera de recortes, con la más exigente de las tres seré con la Caixa, esa hasta mínimos de 1.50 nada de nada y seguro hace nuevos mínimos este otoño....



No me gusta el gráfico de prosegur, tendencia marcadamente bajista - ya sé que se trata de invertir por dividendos -




...pero, pudiendo elegir, me decantaría por un empresón como es iberdrola - hay hilos como el de @frostuito dónde te exponen todas sus bondades, por ej = líder en renovables, diversificada internacionalmente. Me gusta todo esto, la beta es 0,45 y por lo tanto da pocos sustos, si que tiene una deuda elevada motivada por un Capex elevado = invierten mucho en el negocio, todo esto bien cubierto por el FCF.

Prosegur da tan solo 1 % más de dividendo que iberdrola, la calidad de la segunda para mí decanta la balanza. Dividendo ahora mismo de iberdrola según yahoo finance = 4,79 %. Tengo por lo tanto la intención de meterme en REE e Iberdrola y dejarlas ahí casi para la perpetuidad. Los depósitos bancarios van carcomiendo tu inversión vía tipo interés real - ahora negativo - y por si fuera poco, los podemitas quieren meterle un impuesto de 0,2 %.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

Yo llevo Iberdrola, logista y ree. A perpetuidad total


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> No me gusta el gráfico de prosegur, tendencia marcadamente bajista - ya sé que se trata de invertir por dividendos -
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 346262
> 
> ...



Me siento orgulloso de mis pequeños, ¡ya se hacen mayores!

Efectívamente, puedes ver que es una empresa que baja y baja. Hay algunas que simplemente cotizaron muy alto y poco a poco se van corrigiendo hasta "encontrar su lugar". Otras estan simplemente mal. Ahí es donde hay que poner ojo avizor y estudiarlas con mas detenimiento.

Dicho ésto, a mi el gráfico total me sale distinto. Empieza a menos de un euro en el año 91, luego sube a casi 7 en el 2017, luego baja a donde estamos ahora.

Si te soy sincero, y alabando tu gráfica, a mi me parece que prosegur entre 2 y 3 euros la acción esta "bien". Y si no fuera porque me queda aún para completar mi cartera alemana la compraría y la compraré mas adelante.

Mi único problema con Prosegur es que estan muy expuestos. Deben dinero, demasiado, y pagan demasiado dividendo. Tampoco es una empresa que no pueda ser comprada por otros. A todo esto añadimos que esta empresa pertenece en un 50%+ a una SL, y que un 5% pertenece a una Mirta Maria Giesso que es una "baronesa" de la bolsa con un pasado interesante, y que la gran JEFA es también mujer.

Ya sabeis que yo, casualmente, no tengo acciones en empresas gobernadas por mujeres. Es casualidad, no machismo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo llevo Iberdrola, logista y ree. A perpetuidad total



No necesito Iberdrola a 7 para que empiece a tener sentido para mi entrada dividendera.

O que complete mis adquisiciones Alemanas, momento en el cual si que empezaré a montarme en la bolsa Española.

Creo que voy a modificar mi juego bursátil de la siguiente forma:

2020 - 80% Bolsa Alemana dividendera, 10% "cosas de cajón" (crudo, por ejemplo), 10% riesgo a muy largo plazo.
2021 - Igual y creciendo.
2022- 70% Alemana, 10% Española, resto como dijimos.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No necesito Iberdrola a 7 para que empiece a tener sentido para mi entrada dividendera.
> 
> O que complete mis adquisiciones Alemanas, momento en el cual si que empezaré a montarme en la bolsa Española.
> 
> ...



Yo ahora mismo la tengo orientada a 50% dividendos, 30% ETF's, 10% cosas de largo plazo (airbus por ejemplo)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo la tengo orientada a 50% dividendos, 30% ETF's, 10% cosas de largo plazo (airbus por ejemplo)



Yo tengo también Airbus ahora que caigo pero no sé donde meterla. No es de dividendos, al menos de momento...imagino que debo de abrir un "muy largo plazo".


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo también Airbus ahora que caigo pero no sé donde meterla. No es de dividendos, al menos de momento...imagino que debo de abrir un "muy largo plazo".



De aqui a 5 años la tienes en 200 €, vendes y profit para meter mas dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> De aqui a 5 años la tienes en 200 €, vendes y profit para meter mas dividendos.



Ese es EXACTAMENTE mi plan.

A 200 no se, pero cuando esté a partir de 160 ya consideraré venderla.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ese es EXACTAMENTE mi plan.
> 
> A 200 no se, pero cuando esté a partir de 160 ya consideraré venderla.



Yo tengo precio objetivo 150 € por ser la cifra redonda. Seria un x3 y capital para el dividendo.

El plan es generar para 2022, 10k € en dividendos, veremos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo tengo precio objetivo 150 € por ser la cifra redonda. Seria un x3 y capital para el dividendo.
> 
> El plan es generar para 2022, 10k € en dividendos, veremos



¿10k en dividendos? Joder, ¿cuánto vas a meter en bolsa? Si yo con mis 50k generaba algo mas de 2k en dividendos...

Mi plan maestro para 2022 es 150k (voy a 50k por año). Y reinvertir los dividendos, claro.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿10k en dividendos? Joder, ¿cuánto vas a meter en bolsa? Si yo con mis 50k generaba algo mas de 2k en dividendos...
> 
> Mi plan maestro para 2022 es 150k (voy a 50k por año). Y reinvertir los dividendos, claro.



Para 2022 espero estar en los 250k € invertidos y luego ir reinvirtiendoo ganancias y dividendos para usar el interes compuesto. Pero bueno ese es el plan, luego las cosas pueden cambiar, ir mejor o ir peor. Aun asi, creo que los dividendos son la clave para vivir y dormir tranquilo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Para 2022 espero estar en los 250k € invertidos y luego ir reinvirtiendoo ganancias y dividendos para usar el interes compuesto. Pero bueno ese es el plan, luego las cosas pueden cambiar, ir mejor o ir peor. Aun asi, creo que los dividendos son la clave para vivir y dormir tranquilo



Pues eres el puto campeón. Punto.

Con 250k en 2022, manteniendo la cartera y reinvirtiendo, te vas a plantar en el millón de euros prontito. Pero como decía Peter Lynch "las acciones no entienden de dueños", así que cuando bajen los dividendos a quitárselas de encima.

Yo el año que viene ya pondré stop-loss en los valores que vea recuperados. Estoy convencido de que antes del 2030 tendremos una nueva crisis.

Yo estoy también metido en bienes raices y estoy bien diversificado por ahí, para bien o para mal. Ayer precísamente ya ví mi primera bajada en una de las propiedades a las que le tengo el ojo echado, así que la dejaré sufrir unos meses y luego sacaré mis garras carroñeras.

Vendian una a 200k, luego bajó a 190k, y ahora mismo la tienen ya a 170k. Mi plan es aparecer con 130k y verles llorar. Este año y el que viene van a ser como navidades para los que hemos sabido ahorrar.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues eres el puto campeón. Punto.
> 
> Con 250k en 2022, manteniendo la cartera y reinvirtiendo, te vas a plantar en el millón de euros prontito. Pero como decía Peter Lynch "las acciones no entienden de dueños", así que cuando bajen los dividendos a quitárselas de encima.
> 
> ...



El interés compuesto es muy muy interesante si. Yo tengo por norma que si los dividendos no crecen en un año la pongo en seguimiento y el siguiente año si no lo sube se venden
Yo también quiero entrar en propiedades, en 1-2 años


----------



## DonPimpon (14 Jun 2020)

Y que os parece un etf de dividendos en vez de seleccionar empresas?
Por ejemplo: Vanguard High Dividend Yield ETF (VYM) Quote | Morningstar


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Jun 2020)

Oye feministo, ¿hay algún valor del Ibex medium cap o small cap que sigas? ¿O no pierdes ni un segundo en chicharros?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Oye feministo, ¿hay algún valor del Ibex medium cap o small cap que sigas? ¿O no pierdes ni un segundo en chicharros?



Lo siento tio. Este año no.

Pero dentro de poquito compartiré mi cartera. La "fase 1" la tengo ya casi lista.

Es preciosa. Todo en verde (aunque como dividendero me da igual) salvo mi "valor a muy largo plazo" (xiaomi, que esta a -5%). Estoy muy orgulloso de como me esta quedando la cabroncita.

Y este mes ya vienen los primeros dividendos. Mis valorcitos trabajando duro para hacerme feliz.


----------



## hdezgon (15 Jun 2020)

Por cierto, ya se que este es el hilo de dividendos pero estoy haciendo DCA avanzado en ETF's y por ahora funciona bien. 

Primera entrada con 1000 € en mi caso NASDAQ + SP500 + Global water + automation and robotics + biotech

Si hay bajadas de +5% se meten 500 € mas a cada ETF
Si hay bajadas de +10% se meten 1000 € mas a cada ETF
...
Etc

Cada mes se aportan 200 € a cada ETF.

Objetivo: X2.5 en 10 años


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se que este es el hilo de dividendos pero estoy haciendo DCA avanzado en ETF's y por ahora funciona bien.
> 
> Primera entrada con 1000 € en mi caso NASDAQ + SP500 + Global water + automation and robotics + biotech
> 
> ...



Para mi una EFT que proporcione dividendos, directos o indirectos, también me gusta.

De hecho mi plan de pensiones privado lo tengo con ETFs (por ejemplo, tengo el "iShares STOXX Global Select Dividend 100 UCITS ETF" entre otros).

Aunque a veces de la impresión de lo contrario, no estoy en contra de las ETFs. Simplemente estoy en contra de los motivos que muchas veces se dan para defender una ETF en contra de una cartera dividendera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

*MIS REGLAS DIVIDENDERAS*

Quería que mi próxima intervención fuera para explicar los problemas de las empresas dividenderas, pero ante la avalancha de privados pidiéndome el método de mi selección de empresas, intentaré aqui poner mis "reglas".

*Regla 1: Empezar la cartera en una crisis mas o menos global.*

Las torres gemelas, la burbuja inmobiliaria, la del ".com", el coronavirus, tensiones entre paises...yo siempre trato de montar el grueso de mi cartera en momentos de crisis.

*Regla 2: Buscar empresas con buena trayectoria dividendera.*

Empresas que hayan pagado consistentemente, a ser posible durante al menos 10 años. Tambien me valen empresas que LIGERAMENTE varian su dividendo en función al precio de la acción, siempre que la variación sea leve.

*Regla 3: Si la empresa cae mas de un 30%, se compra otro paquete.*

Por supuesto aqui hablamos de empresas serias. Por ejemplo, si compro Deutsche Telekom a 13 y se pone a 9-10, compraré sin pestañear.

*Regla 4: No se vende nada...mientras haya dividendos al nivel correcto.*

Mi nivel es un 4% de "yield". Si la empresa me los paga, no vendo por mucho que bajen sus acciones. Si por motivos externos justificados la empresa no paga un año, no vendo. Lo ideal es no vender nunca, porque significa que has escogido empresas sólidas.

*Regla 5: Si la empresa empieza a bajar su dividendo, se vende.*

Sin pestañear ni mirar atrás. Una vez mas, cada caso es un mundo, pero como regla general si veo que un dividendo cae con respecto al año anterior la vendo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque en general lo último que hace una empresa dividendera es cortar sus dividendos. Cortarlos significa que tienen problemas.

Repito: Analiza cada circunstancia.

*Regla 6: Evitar doble imposición.*

Si cotizo en España intento que mis dividenderas sean Españolas.

*Regla 7: Entender lo que compro.*

Me intereso por la empresa. A veces las conozco de dentro, otras de amigos, otras por ser cliente. Trato de no comprar lo que no se.

Por ejemplo, no compraría a día de hoy un REIT de centros comerciales porque no estoy seguro sobre su futuro.

*Regla 8: Terminar la cartera con otra crisis.*

Si la empresa ha subido mucho desde la crisis, pongo un stop-loss muy arriba. Si no, me espero o lo pongo a lo que yo pagué mas un 5-10%. Así me aseguro de ganar siempre.

Generalmente los stop-loss los suelo colocar al año o así de haber comprado la acción.


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MIS REGLAS DIVIDENDERAS*
> 
> Quería que mi próxima intervención fuera para explicar los problemas de las empresas dividenderas, pero ante la avalancha de privados pidiéndome el método de mi selección de empresas, intentaré aqui poner mis "reglas".
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Yo que estoy montando laia de EEUU+ España me interesa mucho. Gracias


----------



## Futilvago (16 Jun 2020)

No entiendo lo de evitar la doble imposición. Si son empresas USA, te retienen el 15% y luego lo recuperas en el IRPF, eso sí, tu banco/broker tiene que hacerte el W8BEN


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jun 2020)

feministo, ¿que % de ahorros respecto al total meterías en bolsa? Te he leído varias veces decir que vas a meter 50k, ¿eso que % de tu patrimonio total representa? Es decir, ¿meter 1/10 del patrimonio total sería más o menos lo aconsejable? ¿1/5 sería demasiado arriesgado?


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jun 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Y que os parece un etf de dividendos en vez de seleccionar empresas?
> Por ejemplo: Vanguard High Dividend Yield ETF (VYM) Quote | Morningstar



Yo compraba periódicamente ese ETF, pero desde hace un par de años ya no dejan comprarlo desde Europa por no sé qué gilipollez de regulación.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jun 2020)

Futilvago dijo:


> No entiendo lo de evitar la doble imposición. Si son empresas USA, te retienen el 15% y luego lo recuperas en el IRPF, eso sí, tu banco/broker tiene que hacerte el W8BEN



Es curioso que para un europeo sea muchísimo menos complicado recuperar la doble imposición de EEUU que de cualquier otro país de la UE.


----------



## DonPimpon (16 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo compraba periódicamente ese ETF, pero desde hace un par de años ya no dejan comprarlo desde Europa por no sé qué gilipollez de regulación.



Coño como que no, lo tienes en 6 mercados! Yo lo tengo en xetra


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> feministo, ¿que % de ahorros respecto al total meterías en bolsa? Te he leído varias veces decir que vas a meter 50k, ¿eso que % de tu patrimonio total representa? Es decir, ¿meter 1/10 del patrimonio total sería más o menos lo aconsejable? ¿1/5 sería demasiado arriesgado?



En mi caso:

Fondo de emergencia: cuenta myinvestor
El resto: invertido o por invertir (en caso de crisis como esta)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

Futilvago dijo:


> No entiendo lo de evitar la doble imposición. Si son empresas USA, te retienen el 15% y luego lo recuperas en el IRPF, eso sí,* tu banco/broker tiene que hacerte el W8BEN*



Trato de buscar sencillez, eso es todo.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jun 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Coño como que no, lo tienes en 6 mercados! Yo lo tengo en xetra



Pues en DeGiro no me dejaban comprar, voy a probarlo otra vez.


----------



## Futilvago (16 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues en DeGiro no me dejaban comprar, voy a probarlo otra vez.



Es que yo creo que no puede ser el mismo.
Si lo compra en XETRA no es el VYM, que es de USA, seguro que será un UCITS y para esos no hay problema en comprarlo.
Desde el Midif II no nos dejan comprar ETFs de USA, ya se sabe, por nuestro bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> feministo, ¿que % de ahorros respecto al total meterías en bolsa? Te he leído varias veces decir que vas a meter 50k, ¿eso que % de tu patrimonio total representa? Es decir, ¿meter 1/10 del patrimonio total sería más o menos lo aconsejable? ¿1/5 sería demasiado arriesgado?



Yo es que lo veo de otra forma. Soy muy adverso en riesgo, así que he construido mi vida así:
Paso 1: Un año de gastos como dinero de emergencia. Éste tiene que estar al alcance de mi mano literalmente. Una vez obtenido ese dinero...

Paso 2: Una vivienda comprada y pagada, libre de hipotecas (o si es a plazo fijo con el dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo). Una vez obtengas esa vivienda...

Paso 3: Un plan de pensiones privado al que meterle el máximo desgravante posible. Mi plan lo tengo con ETFs dividenderas.

Paso 4: Ahí eliges como quieres diversificar. Si quieres le metes todo en inversiones dividenderas, o como yo compras propiedades cuando éstas estén a tiro.

*En resumen: Una vez tengas dinero de emergencia, vivienda en propiedad, y algo de pensiones privada...A SACO EN BOLSA.*

OFFTOPIC

Aqui te llamo a considerar lo siguiente. Dentro de un par de años va a haber mucha sangre inmobiliaria. Este fin de semana ya cayó 20k una de las propiedades que tengo marcadas...imagínate el año que viene.

Curiosamente, ¿sabes lo que va a pasar al mismo tiempo? El mercado estará en pleno proceso de recuperación. Osea, si ahora inviertes en bolsa, en un par de años esas acciones ya estarán recuperándose. Al menos eso es lo que ha venido pasando en todas las crisis anteriores.

*Osea, la tormenta perfecta: Puedes vender las acciones que te den menos dividendos, o esten mas bajas, y usar ese dinero para comprar un piso a precio de derribo.*

¿Por qué ese desfase aparéntemente ilógico? Pues porque las consecuencias del desempleo tardan en sentirse. La gente ya ha perdido sus empleos, pero como son retrasados mentales profundos van a tratar de aguantar con sus hipotecas. Una persona mediolista vendería YA, mientras aún hay algo de dinero para comprar, pero con el retraso mental esperarán a que todo el mundo esté igual que ellos, con un mercado inundado de pisos y nadie para comprarlos. Llegarán las ayuditas, se acabarán las ayuditas, y para cuando ellos empiecen a trabajar de nuevo (con condiciones mucho peores que antes) se encontrarán con una deuda que ya no les permite seguir pagando el piso...y ahí entras tú y te lo llevas.

No es que el mercado inmobiliario y la bolsa estén desfasados. Es que los Españoles estan retrasados.

Perdón por el offtopic pero creo que es bueno hablar de otras oportunidades de inversión.


----------



## finkbrau (16 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo es que lo veo de otra forma. Soy muy adverso en riesgo, así que he construido mi vida así:
> Paso 1: Un año de gastos como dinero de emergencia. Éste tiene que estar al alcance de mi mano literalmente. Una vez obtenido ese dinero...
> 
> Paso 2: Una vivienda comprada y pagada, libre de hipotecas (o si es a plazo fijo con el dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo). Una vez obtengas esa vivienda...
> ...



Es buen momento ya para dejar la cartera a largo plazo para dividenderas o mejor esperar el ostion de realidad dentro de unos meses? Estoy dubitativo 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Es buen momento ya para dejar la cartera a largo plazo para dividenderas o mejor esperar el ostion de realidad dentro de unos meses? Estoy dubitativo
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



Supongamos lo siguiente:

Airbus ahora mismo la tienes a 70 euros. Supongamos algo que JAMAS ha ocurrido en toda la historia de Airbus, y es que se ponga a 35 euros (algo que nunca ha ocurrido no quiere decir que nunca pueda ocurrir).

Airbus es un duopolio, y su máximo competidor mató a cientos de personas por hacer un diseño barato. No solo eso, tienen casi listo nuevos modelos con mayor ahorro de energía.

Realísticamente podemos asumir que, eventualmente, Airbus se pondrá a 100 euros. No me parece una opinión descabellada. Pero vamos a decir que no, que lo máximo serán 70 euros.

Tu compras Airbus a 70 euros, ahora mismo. El dia que las compras, se caen a 35 PERO, tras un año, empiezan a dar dividendos.

En los 10 años siguientes lentamente se ponen en 70, pero durante esos 10 años tu has pillado tus dividendos.

Al final de esos 10 años, que quedas como estabas...pero con tus dividendos superiores a cualquier depósito de banco.

Te acabo de plantear el peor de los casos.

Ahora vamos a mejorarlo:

Compras Airbus a 70, caen a 50, vuelves a comprar, caen a 40 vuelves a comprar. caen a 35.

En 10 años no solo que quedas como estabas...con tu primer paquete, sino que además le has ganado a los otros dos. Y los dividendos.

Obviamente en la bolsa todo puede pasar. SpaceX se puede poner a hacer aviones y Airbus desaparecer. O que la izmierda diga que ya nunca se puede volar mas porque los aviones son rasistas. Mil cosas.

Pero con sentido común YO, desde Mayo (osea, entré tarde), ya llevo 10 valores comprados, todas en verde menos una (-1.39%, ya ves mi depresión). De esas 10, 8 son dividenderas, una es WTI, y la otra en rojo es Xiaomi que la tengo a muy largo plazo.

Yo tengo en mi porfolio 9 empresas y una ETF. En las próximas semanas quiero añadir 2 mas. Y le pido a dios que el mercado caiga un 30% en todas mis empresas para promediar a lo bestia. ¿Por qué? Pues porque mis empresas no han suspendido dividendos (excepto Airbus que no lo sé ni me importa).

¿He respondido a tu pregunta?


----------



## finkbrau (16 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Supongamos lo siguiente:
> 
> Airbus ahora mismo la tienes a 70 euros. Supongamos algo que JAMAS ha ocurrido en toda la historia de Airbus, y es que se ponga a 35 euros (algo que nunca ha ocurrido no quiere decir que nunca pueda ocurrir).
> 
> ...



Correcto, es cambiar el punto de vista, ver bajar a lo mejor en octubre nuestras acciones un 30% por ejemplo, no es apto para todo el mundo sin que cunda el pánico  

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Correcto, es* cambiar el punto de vista*, ver bajar a lo mejor en octubre nuestras acciones un 30% por ejemplo, no es apto para todo el mundo sin que cunda el pánico
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



Ay hamijo si yo te contara...es la historia de mi vida.

El hombre luchador lucha porque sabe que tiene razón. Si ves caer Airbus a 35 euros debes tener el convencimiento de que tienes razón.

Si puedes léete a Peter Lynch. Verás muchas similitudes con mi punto de vista (soy gran seguidor suyo).


----------



## BABY (16 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo es que lo veo de otra forma. Soy muy adverso en riesgo, así que he construido mi vida así:
> Paso 1: Un año de gastos como dinero de emergencia. Éste tiene que estar al alcance de mi mano literalmente. Una vez obtenido ese dinero...
> 
> Paso 2: Una vivienda comprada y pagada, libre de hipotecas (o si es a plazo fijo con el dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo). Una vez obtengas esa vivienda...
> ...




Ahí coincido completamente con @FeministoDeIzquierdas. Niños, antes de llegar al punto 4, hay que tener fondo de emergencias y techo en propiedad donde estar resguardado (lo del plan de pensiones no es totalmente necesario, pero si interesante porque ayuda a diversificar y a desgravar -lo cual te ayuda a tener más dinero para invertir en fase 4-).

Y luego, como en todo, una vez en fase 4 hay que buscar un propósito a la inversión, su razón de ser, su objetivo, su “Ikigai”. Trabajar menos horas, jubilarse unos años antes, pagar las vacaciones, dejarle una cartera a tus hijos o ayudar a quien lo necesite. El tener un propósito ayuda a seguir las estrategias que uno haya podido plantearse y hace el camino más agradable. Y ayuda a no abrir una cuenta en un broker con dinero que necesitas y volverte loco para duplicar o triplicar el principal sin saber demasiado.

Conozco un hombre mayor que por diversas circunstancias quedó con una pensión baja. Los dividendos que le proporciona su cartera formada durante años ayudan a pagar asistencia que ahora necesita.


----------



## DonPimpon (16 Jun 2020)

Futilvago dijo:


> Es que yo creo que no puede ser el mismo.
> Si lo compra en XETRA no es el VYM, que es de USA, seguro que será un UCITS y para esos no hay problema en comprarlo.
> Desde el Midif II no nos dejan comprar ETFs de USA, ya se sabe, por nuestro bien.



Este es el que llevo yo IE00B8GKDB10
El ticker varía según mercado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Este es el que llevo yo IE00B8GKDB10
> El ticker varía según mercado



IE = Irlanda.

Vanguard FTSE All-World High Dividend Yield UCITS ETF Distributing | A1T8FV | IE00B8GKDB10

Mira "Fund domicile".


----------



## DonPimpon (16 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IE = Irlanda.
> 
> Vanguard FTSE All-World High Dividend Yield UCITS ETF Distributing | A1T8FV | IE00B8GKDB10
> 
> Mira "Fund domicile".



Bueno respecto a la pregunta, no te gustan este tipo de etfs? 4 y pico % de dividendo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Bueno respecto a la pregunta, no te gustan este tipo de etfs? 4 y pico % de dividendo...



Si.

De hecho, mi plan de pensiones privado tiene de esas (iShares).

Pero no quiero replicar mi plan de pensiones en mi cartera principal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Ahí coincido completamente con @FeministoDeIzquierdas. Niños, antes de llegar al punto 4, hay que tener fondo de emergencias y techo en propiedad donde estar resguardado (lo del plan de pensiones no es totalmente necesario, pero si interesante porque ayuda a diversificar y a desgravar -lo cual te ayuda a tener más dinero para invertir en fase 4-).
> 
> Y luego, como en todo, una vez en fase 4 *hay que buscar un propósito a la inversión, su razón de ser, su objetivo, su “Ikigai”*. Trabajar menos horas, jubilarse unos años antes, pagar las vacaciones, dejarle una cartera a tus hijos o ayudar a quien lo necesite. El tener un propósito ayuda a seguir las estrategias que uno haya podido plantearse y hace el camino más agradable. Y ayuda a no abrir una cuenta en un broker con dinero que necesitas y volverte loco para duplicar o triplicar el principal sin saber demasiado.
> 
> Conozco un hombre mayor que por diversas circunstancias quedó con una pensión baja. Los dividendos que le proporciona su cartera formada durante años ayudan a pagar asistencia que ahora necesita.



THIS.

Mucha gente es que no tienen un plan. Van por la vida dando tumbos. Quieren algo pero no lo saben definir porque no piensan con detenimiento sobre su propia vida y futuro.

Y por eso pierden dinero.

Hoy IAG, mañana es el crudo, pasado mañana son dividendos pero tampoco quiero perder mi principal, y necesito el dinero a mano porque quiero comprar un coche nuevo...

A nivel financiero, lo mejor DE LEJOS que he hecho con mi vida ha sido un "plan vital". Un plan general que luego vas pormenorizando. De hecho, sonará a coña pero hacer un plan es como el 50% de realizarlo.

Yo con 20 años planee comprar mi primera vivienda antes de los 30. Ese era el plan. Una vez delimitado el plan, sabía que tenía que ahorrar, incluso mas o menos cuanto, al año. Así que los primeros meses del año mi objetivo era cubrir ese ahorro.

Me pasaron mil cosas y mil situaciones que necesitaban del dinero que estaba ahorrando, pero nunca lo toqué. Y así me compré mi primera vivienda antes de los 30. Y así con todo.

Ahora mismo mi plan es retirarme con X dinero en dividendos. Se exáctamente cuanto debo ahorrar y la cantidad de riesgo que puedo asumir.

Cualquiera que haga estos deberes ya tiene el 50% de su objetivo.


----------



## marianomh (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> THIS.
> 
> Mucha gente es que no tienen un plan. Van por la vida dando tumbos. Quieren algo pero no lo saben definir porque no piensan con detenimiento sobre su propia vida y futuro.
> 
> ...



Hola,

Creo que lo que dices es FUNDAMENTAL, sin un plan estamos perdidos. Muchas gracias por los aportes. 

Yo tengo 43 tacos, y tengo vivienda pagada y un dinero de emergencia, y hace 3 años estoy ahorrando un poco al mes, y pensaba meterlo en un plan de pensiones, pero todos los que estoy viendo son bastantes malos, ¿donde puedo contratar un plan de pensiones con ETFs como el que has indicado? Igual en España no se puede...

Otra opción que estoy valorando es meterme en bolsa o fondos, pero tengo bastante aversión al riesgo, eso que no tengo mucha pasta, pero no me gustaría perderla, despues de leer mucho y que todo el mundo habla maravillas del interes compuesto, etc, si no tienes mucho dinero el interes compuesto es una mierda, interesa cuando tienes mucho dinero, pero en ese caso, estás jugandote el principal...

Veo una buena opción lo que planteas de meter pasta en las crisis y esperar cobrando dividendos, para luego vender al mismo precio de compra o un poco superior con stop loss, la clave de tener exito es dar con el timing para meter la pasta.

De nuevo gracias por enseñar la inversión con dividendos a los que no tenemos ni idea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

marianomh dijo:


> ¿donde puedo contratar un plan de pensiones con ETFs como el que has indicado? Igual en España no se puede...



No tengo conocimiento sobre planes de pensiones privados en España. Dicho ésto, el que yo tengo tuve que solicitarlo específicamente.

Te lo explico: Mi empresa (como muchas) me permite poner parte de mi dinero en un fondo privado, y ellos ponen otra parte. Cuando contacté con la empresa ellos ya tenían su idea de un fondo maravilloso que me garantizaba mi principal + 0.000001% (una vez deduces sus comisiones, claro). Les dije que si tenían ETFs y me dijeron que si pero tenía que transferirme a otra persona. No diré el género de la persona que me atendió.

Luego me pasarón con la otra persona, claramente con mas conocimientos (dentro de los conocimientos que un comercial puede tener) y antes de abrir su carterita con sus folletitos le dije, de forma muy amable: Quiero ver dos tipos de productos: EFTs de alto dividendo, y ETFs de momentum. Y no quiero seguro de vida, muchas gracias. Y si me comenta que el seguro de vida es obligatorio entonces le diré a mi empresa que ni yo ni ellos vamos a hacer aportación alguna. Ya me buscaré yo mi propio plan.

El segundo comercial me dijo que tenía que informarse y tras una semana me dieron una hoja de excel para que yo seleccionara los productos que quería. Ahí marqué mis ETFs y mis porcentajes, y a correr.

Ten en cuenta que los vendepensiones donde ganan mas es en los seguros de vida, pero éstos no son tan "obligatorios" como te quieren hacer creer. A veces si, a veces no, y a veces cuando ven que sabes te cambian las reglas. Otro truco: Pide que te proporcionen el papel y la parte exacta donde esta la obligatoriedad de contratar seguros con ellos.

Que no digo que no los haya, pero hazles presión.

No quiero publicitar nombres pero el mio no es Español.



marianomh dijo:


> Otra opción que estoy valorando es meterme en bolsa o fondos, pero tengo bastante aversión al riesgo, eso que no tengo mucha pasta, pero no me gustaría perderla, despues de leer mucho y que todo el mundo habla maravillas del interes compuesto, etc, si no tienes mucho dinero el interes compuesto es una mierda, interesa cuando tienes mucho dinero, pero en ese caso, estás jugandote el principal...



Si no tocas tu dinero, mediante el poder mágico de la inflación, ya lo estas perdiendo. Así que tu aversión al riesgo esta materializada. Cada año calcula que pierdes entre un 2-3% real.

Dejar el dinero solo es perderlo. Meterte en un depósito a menos de un 3% es perder dinero. Y la bolsa es un riesgo.

Respecto al interés compuesto es cuestión de proporcionalidad, pero una mierda no es. Puedes hacerte un excel y calcularlo tu mismo.



marianomh dijo:


> Veo una buena opción lo que planteas de meter pasta en las crisis y esperar cobrando dividendos, para luego vender al mismo precio de compra o un poco superior con stop loss, la clave de tener exito es dar con el timing para meter la pasta.
> 
> De nuevo gracias por enseñar la inversión con dividendos a los que no tenemos ni idea.



Yo NUNCA veo mi inversion desde el ángulo de recuperar el principal. Esas "recuperaciones" ocurren por los ciclos de los mercados.

Yo compro empresas como cuando compro una casa, osea, para que me produzca algo. En el caso de la casa, me ahorra el alquiler. En el caso de la empresa, me proporciona dividendos. Para mi el "principal" tanto de uno como de otra me interesa solo secundariamente.

Me la suda que mi casa valga hoy 50k, mañana 80k, y pasado mañana 20k. Yo vivo en ella y me ahorro el alquiler. De igual forma no me importa que mis acciones suban o bajen. Trato de comprarlas baratas pero no me muero si no es así. Y sueño que bajen para comprar mas. Yo busco el dividendo solamente.

Mi sueño ideal es tener empresas que nunca hagan uso del stop loss, que siempre me den dividendo, y que no me molesten. Pero en la vida real no es así. En cualquier caso cierto es que entro y salgo de bolsa con stop-loss en momentos de crisis, pero eso no es por no perder mi principal, sino para sacarle mas beneficio. Mi stop-loss suele estar a mi inversión original mas un 5-10%, que no es nada para haber tenido un valor durante 5 años. El valor esta en los dividendos.

Es solo mi forma personal de ver la vida. No son dogmas de fé...y bueno, cuatro propiedades y dos garages tengo con tu edad, así que creo que mas o menos funciona bien


----------



## marianomh (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tengo conocimiento sobre planes de pensiones privados en España. Dicho ésto, el que yo tengo tuve que solicitarlo específicamente.
> 
> Te lo explico: Mi empresa (como muchas) me permite poner parte de mi dinero en un fondo privado, y ellos ponen otra parte. Cuando contacté con la empresa ellos ya tenían su idea de un fondo maravilloso que me garantizaba mi principal + 0.000001% (una vez deduces sus comisiones, claro). Les dije que si tenían ETFs y me dijeron que si pero tenía que transferirme a otra persona. No diré el género de la persona que me atendió.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información.

Tengo claro que la inflacción se come los ahorros en el banco, incluso ahora mismo podría invertir los ahorros (excepto el colchon de seguridad), en bolsa, el tema está en tener 250k invertidos en bolsa, eso es lo que veo jodido y con esas cantidades si que se nota el interes compuesto.

Está claro que el tema de invertir por dividendos está muy bien, pero las claves creo que son dos:
1.-Elegir el momento de entrar (igual no es tan importante a largo plazo)
2.-En que empresas entrar, porcentajes y como diversificar tu cartera

El punto 2 es clave, y no todo el mundo tiene la "habilidad" para hacerlo bien, es necesario conocimiento de las empresas, analizar la contabilidad, modelo de negocio, etc, y luego como diversificar por sectores, paises, etc. 

Pero como bien decias anteriormente FUNDAMENTAL tener un plan, aunque luego haya que hacer ajustes y rotar empresas, etc.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (17 Jun 2020)

Un hilo muy interesante, mis felicitaciones a los participantes.

Al lío. Me he fijado en un detalle:







El coronavirus parece haber disparado el interés por los dividendos de una manera nunca vista antes en los últimos 16 años.

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=/m/029jnf

Se observa algo similar en las estadísticas de la wikipedia:

Pageviews Analysis

¿Alguna explicación?


----------



## marianomh (17 Jun 2020)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Un hilo muy interesante, mis felicitaciones a los participantes.
> 
> Al lío. Me he fijado en un detalle:
> 
> ...



Eso creo que es sencillo de explicar, esa grafica es rentabilidad por dividendo, en la caida brusca del precio de las acciones, la rentabilidad por dividendo se dispara, al bajar el precio de las acciones, pero claro no es real, ya que están suponiendo el reparto de dividendos "previstos" no el real, por lo menos, no es totalmente ajustado a la realidad, muchas empresas estan cancelando/reduciendo el dividendo.


----------



## hdezgon (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Respecto al interés compuesto es cuestión de proporcionalidad, pero una mierda no es. Puedes hacerte un excel y calcularlo tu mismo.



Uff no solo no es una mierda, si no que es el motivo por el que muchos estamos en bolsa.

En mi caso "si no existiese" no invertiria. Pero haces calculos y ves que en 15-20 años vas a plantarte en 1.5-2M de € y.....


----------



## BABY (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> THIS.
> 
> Mucha gente es que no tienen un plan. Van por la vida dando tumbos. Quieren algo pero no lo saben definir porque no piensan con detenimiento sobre su propia vida y futuro.
> 
> ...



Con respecto al plan vital hay que sentarse varias tardes con papel y lápiz. Por un lado hay que hacer cuentas: cuanto gastas al mes y en que, cuanto hay ahorrado y cuál es la previsión de ahorro en los próximos años. Una vez tengas LA CIFRA se arma el plan de inversion de acuerdo a tus capacidades, tiempo y personalidad. Por otro lado, más filosófico, hay que hacer introspección de verdad: por que me levanto por las mañanas, actúo consecuentemente con mi forma de pensar, que me impide evolucionar, como puedo mejorar mi círculo cercano, a quien retiro de mi círculo cercano......

Para cumplir los objetivos filosoficos o vitales se necesita dinero (se puede ser feliz sin dinero, pero tendras más posibilidades de serlo con dinero que por ejemplo te permita estar un año sin trabajar, buscar a un buen médico o mandar un jefe a la mierda), y para eso hay que hacer las cuentas de las que hablaba al principio.

Cada año se coge la libreta y se hace balance. Si hay que cambiar alguna cosa, se cambia, normalmente la vida obliga y ademas es bueno.

Si estáis en una situación en la que estáis planteando invertir, es que sois muy afortunados porque tenéis el dinero que os permite hacerlo. No os olvidéis de eso cuando os perdáis una subida o se ponga roja un tiempo la cartera. Y no dejéis de ir a un buen restaurante o comprar un buen jamón o una bicicleta si eso os gusta por comprar 100 o 200 acciones más de Iberdrola al año.

Joder, vaya chapa os he soltado. Ayer me vi mi primera cana.


----------



## marianomh (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Uff no solo no es una mierda, si no que es el motivo por el que muchos estamos en bolsa.
> 
> En mi caso "si no existiese" no invertiria. Pero haces calculos y ves que en 15-20 años vas a plantarte en 1.5-2M de € y.....





hdezgon dijo:


> Uff no solo no es una mierda, si no que es el motivo por el que muchos estamos en bolsa.
> 
> En mi caso "si no existiese" no invertiria. Pero haces calculos y ves que en 15-20 años vas a plantarte en 1.5-2M de € y.....



Está claro que el interés compuesto es la clave, igual no me he explicado bien, quería decir que haciendo cálculos, y con mi nivel de ahorro de 300€ al mes aprox. el interes compuesto es una mierda los primeros años, es decir, para resumir voy a hacerlo por años y suponiendo un interes del 5%:

año 1: 3600€ intereses acumulados: 180 €
año 5: 19.892€ intereses acumulados: 2.887 €
año 10: 45.280€ intereses acumulados: 11.544 €
año 20: 119.037€ intereses acumulados: 52.989 € (Dinero ahorrado: 72.000€) 

Los primeros 5 años son muy pequeños los intereses y conforme va creciendo el capital invertido y los años de inversión van creciendo mucho los intereses acumulados.

Hasta aquí es todo muy bonito y esta es la teoría, pero en la práctica un año puedes tener un +30% y otro un -30% por decir algo, por lo tanto, en la práctica creo que influye mucho la epoca que te toque vivir. Historicamente han habido periodos de muchos años seguimos bajistas, etc.

Espero haberme explicado mejor.


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

marianomh dijo:


> Está claro que el interés compuesto es la clave, igual no me he explicado bien, quería decir que haciendo cálculos, y con mi nivel de ahorro de 300€ al mes aprox. el interes compuesto es una mierda los primeros años, es decir, para resumir voy a hacerlo por años y suponiendo un interes del 5%:
> 
> año 1: 3600€ intereses acumulados: 180 €
> año 5: 19.892€ intereses acumulados: 2.887 €
> ...



Historicamente la bolsa siempre sube. Si tu haces una inversion mensual periodica de 300 € dentro de 25 años tendras: 355k € invirtiendo 90k. 
Si ademas haces DCA y vas metiendo en las bajadas del mercado, posiblemente saques una rentabilidad del 15% en vez del 10.


----------



## marianomh (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Historicamente la bolsa siempre sube. Si tu haces una inversion mensual periodica de 300 € dentro de 25 años tendras: 355k € invirtiendo 90k.
> Si ademas haces DCA y vas metiendo en las bajadas del mercado, posiblemente saques una rentabilidad del 15% en vez del 10.



Estoy estudiando todo, pero lo mejor que estoy viendo es aportaciones mensuales periodicas a un fondo indexado mundial, con un 10% daría saltos de alegria, me conformo con algo en el rango 5-10%.


----------



## Bort (18 Jun 2020)

El tiempo de inversión de una persona es de 20-25 años. No mires gráficas de 100 años y digas que siempre sube. Mira tramos de 20 años y comprueba lo que hubieras obtenido


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> El tiempo de inversión de una persona es de 20-25 años. No mires gráficas de 100 años y digas que siempre sube. Mira tramos de 20 años y comprueba lo que hubieras obtenido



Que tramo quieres? En todos sube


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Que tramo quieres? En todos sube



Japon 1990-2020
Estados Unidos 1930-1960

De 30 años los dos, para que no se diga que 20-25 años es demasiado poco tiempo. Y solo por decir dos países del primerísimo mundo. Si vamos a otros países desarrollados pequeños también se puede ver. Creo que Austria no se recuperó de la hostia de su bolsa durante la Gran Depresión hasta los años noventa... Si nos metemos en países tercermundistas o que han tenido sus revoluciones comunistas ya mejor ni hablamos.

Te he leido en varios hilos y pecas de sobresimplificar demasiado con tu sesgo optimista. No todo es tan fácil en este mundillo, de lo contrario todo el mundo sería rico.


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Japon 1990-2020
> Estados Unidos 1930-1960
> 
> De 30 años los dos, para que no se diga que 20-25 años es demasiado poco tiempo. Y solo por decir dos países del primerísimo mundo. Si vamos a otros países desarrollados pequeños también se puede ver. Creo que Austria no se recuperó de la hostia de su bolsa durante la Gran Depresión hasta los años noventa... Si nos metemos en países tercermundistas o que han tenido sus revoluciones comunistas ya mejor ni hablamos.
> ...



Del 30 al 60 la bolsa de EEUU subio



La gente no se hace rica porque no es constante.


----------



## Bort (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Del 30 al 60 la bolsa de EEUU subio
> Ver archivo adjunto 350265
> 
> 
> La gente no se hace rica porque no es constante.



y si entras del 60 al 80 ?, me sorprende la certeza y confianza que tenéis algunos cuando afirmáis que si metes X cantidad mensual vas a tener Y euros en Z años. 

Desde luego, a mi si me lo ponen por escrito firmaría, en otro caso no


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> y si entras del 60 al 80 ?, me sorprende la certeza y confianza que tenéis algunos cuando afirmáis que si metes X cantidad mensual vas a tener Y euros en Z años.
> 
> Desde luego, a mi si me lo ponen por escrito firmaría, en otro caso no



Si entro del 60 al 80 en el 90 tengo una rentabilidad media de lo mismo(alrededor del 8-10% anuaal) ya que habre comprado de media en torno a 100% y puedo vender en +225%


----------



## herodes2 (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Que tramo quieres? En todos sube



Sin ir más lejos aquí, de 2008 a 2020 van ya 12 años y no creo que en los próximos 5 esto tenga unas subidas estratosféricas, hablamos de BBVA a 18€, TEF a 30€ y así el resto, imagínate un inversor a largo que metiera bastante pasta entre 2004-2008, menuda alegría tiene que tener, ni con dividendos ni sin ellos.


----------



## Bort (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Si entro del 60 al 80 en el 90 tengo una rentabilidad media de lo mismo(alrededor del 8-10% anuaal) ya que habre comprado de media en torno a 100% y puedo vender en +225%



eso son 30 años, también puedes esperar al pico del 2000 y hacerte un panteón de oro macizo y forrarte el ataúd con billetes de 10.000 pesetas


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos aquí, de 2008 a 2020 van ya 12 años y no creo que en los próximos 5 esto tenga unas subidas estratosféricas, hablamos de BBVA a 18€, TEF a 30€ y así el resto, imagínate un inversor a largo que metiera bastante pasta entre 2004-2008, menuda alegría tiene que tener, ni con dividendos ni sin ellos.



De 2008 a 2020, la bolsa da una rentabilidad del 10.7% anualizada.

Ahora claro si hablais del ibex entonces no me meto, porque no invertiria nunca en el ibex, mas que en cuatro acciones contadas.

De todas maneras es simple, si quieres invertir, metes lo que sobra despues del colchon de seguridad y despues de tener todo pagado y listo. Cuando quieras sacarlo lo sacas. Diversificas y listo. 

Algunos no sabemos vivir sin invertir.


----------



## La Enviada (18 Jun 2020)

Cuando se miran los gráficos históricos de los índices no se suelen tener en cuenta la inflación y el efecto de los dividendos (porque rara vez se enseñan los datos así), y en particular el efecto de la reinversión de dividendos en el propio índice (algo que hoy es automático a través de un fondo indexado o un ETF de acumulación). En este link se puede calcular el rendimiento ajustado a inflación con reinversión de dividendos seleccionando las fechas de entrada y salida (por ejemplo para ver cuánto habríamos tardado en recuperar si hubiéramos entrado justo antes de un gran crash):

para el Dow Jones:

Dow Jones Return Calculator, Dividends Reinvested

y para el Nikkei:

Nikkei Return Calculator, with Dividend Reinvestment

y para otras cosas:

Economics, Health, Finance, Investment Calculators and Tools - DQYDJ


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Cuando se miran los gráficos históricos de los índices no se suelen tener en cuenta la inflación y el efecto de los dividendos (porque rara vez se enseñan los datos así), y en particular el efecto de la reinversión de dividendos en el propio índice (algo que hoy es automático a través de un fondo indexado o un ETF de acumulación). En este link se puede calcular el rendimiento ajustado a inflación con reinversión de dividendos seleccionando las fechas de entrada y salida (por ejemplo para ver cuánto habríamos tardado en recuperar si hubiéramos entrado justo antes de un gran crash):
> 
> para el Dow Jones:
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la verdad. Asi no tengo que estar calculandolo a mano


----------



## Veloc (20 Jun 2020)

Estoy algo liado y tengo una duda respecto a la ex-dividend date. ¿Implica esta fecha estas dos siguientes consecuencias?

1) A partir de esa fecha si no se han comprado las acciones de esa 
empresa, no tienes derecho a cobrar el dividendo

2) A partir de esa fecha la acción cotiza a su precio de mercado menos el dividendo a repartir por acción.

Al hilo de esto, pongo el ejemplo de Basf. Ayer ha caído un 5,68 %. La ex dividend date fue ayer viernes 19 de junio y la payment date es el martes 23 de junio.

Otra duda, con vistas a entrar a l/p pq la consideras que es una buena empresa y por cobrar dividendos futuros, es buena estrategia entrar en el valor a partir de la fecha en que repartan dividendos, el 23 de junio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Estoy algo liado y tengo una duda respecto a la ex-dividend date. ¿Implica esta fecha estas dos siguientes consecuencias?
> 
> 1) A partir de esa fecha si no se han comprado las acciones de esa
> empresa, no tienes derecho a cobrar el dividendo
> ...



1. Correcto.

2. En general si, pero ten en cuenta que el precio de la acción es influido extérnamente. Ahora voy a hacer un texto que lo explica mejor.

3. La buena estrategia es entrar sin que te importe demasiado el valor actual, dentro del sentido común, y siempre con empresas sólidas. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo el mercado va a la baja. A grosso modo si una empresa SOLIDA valía 50 y ahora esta a 20, es que esta bien de precio. Si luego cae a 10 no pasa nada, vuelves a comprar y promedias porque a) Te da igual el valor de la empresa, tu vas a por dividendos y b) Eventualmente la empresa recuperará su valor y mas, como siempre ha pasado con las empresas buenas.

Mira por ejemplo a Walt Disney. Yo pienso que su valor real anda por los 100 euros, y con Disney+ mucho mas. Ahora esta por noventa y pico y entrega dividendos, así que comprarla ahora o luego cuando valga 80 a mi me daría igual. OJO, la uso de ejemplo, yo prefiero comprar valores Europeos.


----------



## Veloc (27 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Correcto.
> 
> 2. En general si, pero ten en cuenta que el precio de la acción es influido extérnamente. Ahora voy a hacer un texto que lo explica mejor.
> 
> ...



Tengo en el radar dos que has comentado = disney y Fraport. 

Aviso a navegantes que invierten por dividendos en banca usana. La FED anunció ayer que limita los dividendos y prohibe las recompras para los bancos de usa. Lo comento pq tuve acciones del Wells Fargo que me daban un suculento dividend yield del 7 % y me planteo no volver a tocarlas. Tras estas declaraciones de Powel, la banca usana se pegó una buena ostia ayer en Wall Street. Está claro que la FED ve una crisis larga y que los bancos se podrían ver muy debilitados, por lo tanto creo que buscan con estas medidas que los bancos incrementen su free cash flow y apuntalen su core capital.


----------



## Kid (27 Jun 2020)

Hola
Yo también, al igual que el OP, invierto en Dividendos a largo, pero lo hago "a mi manera", habitualmente mediante ETFs.
Me extraña que, en este hilo, no se comente este tipo de productos, por ejemplo:
IE00B5M1WJ87 SPYW SPDR S&P EO DIVID.ARISTOCR.ETF
justETF
¿Debatimos? Sobre todo @FeministoDeIzquierdas, me interesa tu opinión.
Salut.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jun 2020)

*VAYA ROLLO, ME DESCUENTAN EL DIVIDENDO DEL VALOR DE LA ACCIÓN*

Compré Deutsche Telekom a 13.79.

El 19 de Junio (viernes) cerró a 15.42.

El 22 de Junio era el ex-dividend date, y cayó a 14.77.

Pagaron la acción a 0.6 euros, así que yo le gané un 4.3%.

Ahora mismo la acción está a 14.52 porque tenemos un mercado deprimido.

*¿Qué es lo que a mi me importa?*

- Detusche Telekom lleva pagando dividendos desde 1996.
- En los últimos 10 años lleva pagando de media 0.6 euros por acción.
- Su valor por acción en los últimos años ha estado entre los 9 y los 17 euros.
- Sus dividendos me parecen buenos.

Mientras que el inversor especulativo tiene que esperar a que su inversión se materialice, yo ya he sacado un 4.3% de la mia. 

Si Deutsche Telekom sube de valor (ahora mismo esta a +5% respecto a cuando la compré) yo le habré ganado 4.3% + 5%. El inversor especulativo en la misma situación con una empresa que no diera dividendos habría ganado lo mismo, en teoría, pero hasta que venda no podrá materializar nada. Pero esa moneda tiene otra cara. Si Deutsche Telekom pierde un 10%...yo sigo ganando mi 4.3% porque no voy a vender Deutsche Telekom. El inversor especulativo, en teoría, perderá menos ya que su empresa al no entregar dividendos en vez de un 10% perdería un 6% (por decir algo), pero como el inversor especulativo solo gana dinero al vender las acciones, en éste caso ya está materializando pérdidas.

Tú me dirás (y tendrás razón) que en realidad yo habré perdido lo mismo, ya que gano un 4% para luego perder un 10%...ERROR. Yo no pierdo nada porque mi plan es NUNCA vender mis acciones mientras éstas entreguen dividendos. Mi objetivo (cobrar dividendos) esta cumplido mientras que el objetivo del especulador no.

Y repito por enésima vez: Yo tambien especulo. Especular esta muy bien. Mi WTI sigue al +20%. Pero éste es el hilo del inversor por dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Tengo en el radar dos que has comentado = disney y Fraport.
> 
> Aviso a navegantes que invierten por dividendos en banca usana. La FED anunció ayer que limita los dividendos y prohibe las recompras para los bancos de usa. Lo comento pq tuve acciones del Wells Fargo que me daban un suculento dividend yield del 7 % y me planteo no volver a tocarlas. Tras estas declaraciones de Powel, la banca usana se pegó una buena ostia ayer en Wall Street. Está claro que la FED ve una crisis larga y que los bancos se podrían ver muy debilitados, por lo tanto creo que buscan con estas medidas que los bancos incrementen su free cash flow y apuntalen su core capital.



Gracias por la nota. Me encanta este hilo por el buen rollo que se respira.

Disney esta ahora mismo de putísima madre. Casi entro el Viernes. Disney la veo DEL COPÓN a 80, pero no quiero perderme la oportunidad por 15-20 euros. Casi seguro le voy a meter la semana que viene.

Fraport la quiero a 25, pero tampoco esta mal ya. En Septiembre tienen dicho que abrirán ya todos los aeropuertos donde fraport opera, así que hay que empezar a pensar en comprar prontito.

La limitación de la FED nos viene de puta madre a los dividenderos, porque deprime acciones y así nos podemos meter (esa limitación es temporal). Yo de tener Wells Fargo tampoco las tocaría.

La crisis va a ser larga, y vamos a tener caidas cojonudas en Septiembre-Octubre. Yo sigo comprando y reconstruyendo mi cartera pero muy lentamente (10 valores de momento). Cuando vea que un valor cae a -30% promediaré. Y creo que ya voy a tener que levantar mi veda a valores americanos y empezar a comprarlos porque se estan poniendo muy bien de precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jun 2020)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> Yo también, al igual que el OP, invierto en Dividendos a largo, pero lo hago "a mi manera", habitualmente mediante ETFs.
> Me extraña que, en este hilo, no se comente este tipo de productos, por ejemplo:
> IE00B5M1WJ87 SPYW SPDR S&P EO DIVID.ARISTOCR.ETF
> ...



Si que se ha hablado de las ETFs y tuve mis discusiones con una forera unas páginas atrás.

Yo tengo ETFs. De hecho, mi fondo de pensiones privado es "el pais de las ETFs". No estoy al 100% pero tengo un buen porcentaje. Y un par de ellas son de "high yield dividend". Me ha ido estupendísimamente bien porque los dividendos se reinvierten, así que me esta quedando una pensión bastante guapita.

Lo que pasa es que las ETFs en general van contra la idea del inversor por dividendos y me explico.

Una ETF es un grupo de valores manejados por un gestor. Yo ahora estoy muy fuerte con valores Alemanes y podría comprar una ETF del DAX de dividendos. Pero me surgen estas preguntas:

1. ¿Por qué pagar comisiones por algo que puedo hacer yo mismo?
2. ¿Por qué tengo que comprar tooooooodo el DAX de dividendos si lo que me interesa a mi son las 10 mas potentes?
3. Y aunque encontrara un ETF de las "10 mas potentes del DAX", ¿por qué pagar comisiones?

Las ETFs son muy baratas, pero arañan comisión todos los años. Una comisión mínima, pero anual. ¿Por qué debo pagarlas?

Repito: YO TENGO ETFs. NO ESTOY EN CONTRA DE ELLAS. Pero solo en los siguientes casos:

1. No hay mas cojones (en mi caso con lo de las pensiones, no puedo comprar empresas separadas).
2. No tienes dinero para montarte una cartera con muchas empresas (con una ETF puedes comprar todo el DAX por poco dinero).
3. No quieres preocuparte de estudiar y elegir empresas.

A mi es que me gusta aprender lo que hace la gente y las empresas que hay ahí afuera. Además, por mi trabajo es necesario conocer algunas. Yo reuno las condiciones para no necesitar ETFs salvo el tema de pensiones.

En cualquier caso si quereis hablar de ETFs dividenderas os dejo algunas:

- iShares STOXX Global Select Dividend 100 UCITS ETF (DE)
- Xtrackers Euro Stoxx Quality Dividend UCITS ETF ID DXSA
- DWS Top Dividende TFC

*OJO: NO LAS ESTOY RECOMENDADO NI DICIENDO QUE YO LAS TENGA O NO. SIMPLEMENTE ME PARECEN QUE SE AJUSTAN A LO QUE HE ESCRITO.*


----------



## desev (6 Jul 2020)

¿Qué os parece *IBM*?
- Sí, tiene tendencia crónica desde hace incontables décadas a quedarse atrás como todos ya sabíais y no hay pinta de que eso se revierta.
- Gasta casi 6000 millones de € al año en investigación en incontables líneas. ¿Siempre hay esperanza de que dé con la tecla? 
- Dividindera a tope y ultraestable en todo
- A falta de resultados está a un PER de 11,65 
- Es de lo poco usano que no está a precios abusivos, supongo que porque no la consideran ya ni una tecnológica dada su esclerosis.
- Precio/libro carillo según se vea, de 5,3 a falta también de computar el trimestre ominoso.
Edit; - Accionariado débil

¿A qué precio le meteríais cuello o ni con mi broker?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece *IBM*?
> - Sí, tiene tendencia crónica desde hace incontables décadas a quedarse atrás como todos ya sabíais y no hay pinta de que eso se revierta.
> - Gasta casi 6000 millones de € al año en investigación en incontables líneas. ¿Siempre hay esperanza de que dé con la tecla?
> - Dividindera a tope y ultraestable en todo
> ...



Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con IBM.
- Tiene mucha deuda que ha sabido llevar...hasta ahora.
- "Esperanza en dar en la tecla" no es mi metodología de trabajo. Si lo fuera metería mi dinero en 100 startups a 1 euro cada una en vez de 100 pavos en una acción de IBM.
- Su CEO lleva menos de dos años en el puesto.

A favor:
- Su precio de acción esta relatívamente bajo.
- Gran nombre.

Si quieres meterte hazlo ahora. YA. Si baja mas de un 20%, compras mas y haces media. Recuerda, no ganas en la acción sino en los dividendos.


----------



## BABY (15 Jul 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas te invoco. ¿Como ves AT&T?. Si Disney tiene mucho potencial con Disney+, la compra de Time-Warner (pese a su digestión) con HBO Max por bandera, ¿no te parece una buena jugada?. Y un dividendo bastante bueno.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

*La teoría de la evolución que cambiará el mundo de los dividendos*

Sectores con rentabilidades no tan elevadas ocupan una cuota mayor
Y las industrias tradicionales van perdiendo cada vez más posiciones
Históricamente durante las crisis económicas los dividendos han actuado de forma más defensiva que los beneficios, recortándose aproximadamente la mitad que las ganancias. Sin embargo, en esta ocasión los recortes están alcanzando niveles no visitados anteriormente y la escabechina ha sido especialmente fuerte en algunos sectores que históricamente han sido líderes por dividendo y que ven como la teoría de la evolución va haciendo palidecer sus dividendos.

La crisis del coronavirus va a dejar una fotografía completamente cambiada de la retribución en el Viejo Continente, pero esta es una tendencia que lleva viéndose desde hace años. Tomando las previsiones de 2021, el peso de los dividendos del sector bancario sobre el total desembolsado en bolsa europea será del 10%, frente al más del 27% de 15 años antes. El segundo sector con mayor caída de peso es el de las telecos, que pasarán de suponer el 10% a poco más del 5%. Mientras, otras industrias que quizás no prometían rentabilidades por dividendos tan altas -pero sí más seguras- han ido ganando peso. La salud ha incrementado su importancia en 5,6 puntos, hasta el 7,6%, y los bienes industriales y las químicas lo hacen en 3,9 puntos y en 3,3 puntos, respectivamente.







Todo esto viene a reforzar la teoría de que es mejor invertir en aquellas firmas con un dividendo creciente y sólido antes que en aquellas que simplemente ofrecen un pago con una rentabilidad elevada. Según un estudio de Ned David Research, las firmas que empiezan a pagar dividendos y las de pagos crecientes han sido las que mejor lo han hecho en mercado desde 1972, además de ofrecer la volatilidad más baja. "Las empresas que de manera constante aumentan sus dividendos históricamente han mostrado unos fundamentales fuertes, planes de negocio sólidos y un intenso compromiso con sus accionistas", indican en Hartford.

Por sí sola una elevada rentabilidad por dividendo no garantiza unos retornos futuros, especialmente en momentos de estrés para determinados sectores con problemas estructurales, por lo que resulta más interesante buscar dividendos crecientes, de industrias que muestran solidez, aunque el rendimiento del pago sea más reducido. 

*El sector salud*
Durante los últimos años el peso del sector de la salud en la bolsa europea se ha disparado, pasando a ser la tercera industria con mayor ponderación, con un 9,5%, frente al 6,5% de hace 15 años. En el año 2006 las firmas de la industria repartieron unos 2.200 millones en dividendos, frente a los más de 10.000 millones que se prevé que distribuyan en 2021, 4,6 veces más. Así, mientras sus pagos apenas suponían el 2% del total distribuido en 2006 ahora equivalen al 7,6%. Pero, ¿qué empresas ofrecen un dividendo interesante y lucen una buena recomendación?

La mejor opción por recomendación es Bayer, una clara compra que, además, lleva incrementando su dividendo de forma constante desde el año 2009. De cara al año 2021 los analistas esperan que pueda elevar sus pagos cerca del 10% frente a 2019, hasta los 3,06 euros por título. En los precios actuales esto supone una rentabilidad cercana al 5%. 







La acción se encuentra deprimida por los problemas legales en torno a la acusación de que su herbicida Roundup provoca cáncer. "Pensamos que hay potencial al alza significativo desde distintas aproximaciones a su valoración. Sin embargo, el riesgo legal está reteniendo a las acciones (...) y entendemos que el mercado necesita claridad en la dirección que lleva el asunto judicial", indican en UBS. La empresa ha anunciado que tiene acuerdos por 95.000 casos que costarán entre 10.100 y 10.900 millones de dólares, con otros 1.000 millones para futuras reclamaciones. Sin embargo, la gran preocupación es que sea capaz de evitar futuros litigios. "Un marco que funcione para prevenir futuras reclamaciones no solo es importante para la compañía, también para permitir a la acción revalorizarse, ya que consideramos que está muy infravalorada. Sin el mismo, probablemente Bayer seguiría afrontando juicios largos y ruidosos, lo que continuará creando una fuerte amenaza para el caso de inversión", señalan en Deutsche Bank.

La segunda opción favorita de los analistas -y sin un embrollo legal comparable- es la francesa Sanofi. Los pagos de la firma gala rentan apenas un 3,6%, pero lo cierto es que llevan desde que comenzó a abonarlo en 1997 sin sufrir un recorte. Asimismo, el sector de la salud cotiza a 19,5 veces sus ganancias de 2021, Sanofi lo hace en las 14 veces, un descuento que los analistas consideran excesivo. "La generación de flujo de caja libre es muy sólida, esperamos que los dividendos sigan creciendo y que el director financiero continúe controlando el crecimiento de los costes al 1%. Antes de las elecciones en EEUU en noviembre, la reforma del sistema de salud en el país vuelve a ser noticia y vemos a la francesa como una de las mejor posicionadas del sector al tener menor exposición y en productos de precios más bajos", indican en Credit Suisse.

*Bienes y servicios industriales*
Desde el año 2006 el peso de los dividendos de este segmento en Europa ha crecido en 3,9 puntos porcentuales y se espera que en 2021 las empresas del sector hayan duplicado el dinero que distribuían a sus accionistas en 2006. Una vez más, las firmas francesas y alemanas destacan como las mejores opciones -ver gráfico-. 

La empresa de correos Deutsche Post fue una de las muchas compañías que retiró sus previsiones para este año con la crisis del Covid-19. Ahora, ha presentado unas nuevas guías que han sido bien recibidas por los analistas -están por encima del consenso- y ha propuesto mantener con cargo a 2019 el dividendo de 2018, en los 1,15 euros, frente a los 1,25 previstos inicialmente. En todo caso, para 2021 los analistas ya esperan que se sitúe por encima de este nivel, en 1,29 euros. "Nos gusta la historia de largo plazo de la empresa, tiene un porfolio de compañías líderes en el mercado logístico y la joya de la corona es su división Express, con buenos catalizadores estructurales en el ecommerce y las subcontratas", indican en Berenberg. 

Para 2022 han previsto un beneficio operativo entre los 4.700 y los 5.300 millones, en función de distintos escenarios de recuperación, una visibilidad que el mercado ha recibido de forma positiva. "Creemos que los datos ponen de manifiesto la favorable evolución operativa de la empresa, donde la parte más defensiva del negocio permite amortiguar las caídas de las actividades más cíclicas. A pesar de la positiva evolución del valor desde los mínimos de marzo y de la aún limitada visibilidad sobre el ritmo de recuperación, creemos que hay potencial de revalorización", indican en Sabadell.

La segunda mejor opción es la también teutona Siemens, con un dividendo del 3,3% para 2021 -recuperando el nivel de 2019- y con la expectativa de que un año después su beneficio esté más del 10% por encima del de 2019. "El tamaño y la diversificación de la empresa ofrece una solidez por encima de la media y un balance fuerte. La simplificación continuará con el spin off de la sección de energía esperado en septiembre, lo que será un catalizador incluso si se retrasa. La incertidumbre macro causará volatilidad en los fundamentales y en la acción. Sin embargo, su valoración por flujos de caja y beneficio implican un potencial del 50%, por lo que vemos la valoración como atractiva", indican en RBC, donde la señala como una de las acciones que podrían beneficiarse de una perspectiva económica para Europa mejor de lo esperado tras el acuerdo del fondo de recuperación. 

*Químicas*
Frente al crecimiento constante de las firmas de bienes y servicios e industriales y de salud, las compañías químicas han atravesado unos años complicados, pero aun así el peso de sus dividendos sobre el total del índice prácticamente se ha duplicado en 15 años. Una de las mejores opciones es Evonik. La alemana tiene su operativa dividida en tres segmentos: nutrición y cuidados, eficiencia de recursos y materiales de rendimiento. El segmento en el que los analistas ven una mayor capacidad de crecimiento es en el aminoácido metionina, que es utilizado como aditivo para alimentar a las aves de corral y en el que tiene una cuota de mercado de 40%. "Puede hacer la carne más sostenible, al ahorrar áreas de cultivo y tiene potencial como invernadero", indican en DZ Bank. "Estimamos que el crecimiento de la metionina continúe ganando momentum durante el año debido a la alta demanda. Los programas de eficiencias y sinergias de costes en marcha probablemente compensen parte de la carga del Covid-19", explican. Ofrece un dividendo del 4,7% en 2021, si bien está previsto que sus pagos sigan estancados en los 1,15 euros por título.

Otra de las opciones dentro del segmento es la neerlandesa Azko Nobel, con la mejor recomendación pero un dividendo sensiblemente más bajo, del 2,5%. La empresa especializada en pinturas rebota un 50% desde mínimos, pero los analistas aún ven potencial. Con un balance saneado (una vez deuda/ebitda) la directiva ha señalado su intención de realizar adquisiciones, una estrategia que los analistas aplauden. "Dadas la madurez de su porfolio y su bajo crecimiento orgánico, el propósito de incluir geografías y productos de mayor crecimiento tiene sentido estratégico", indican en BofA. Por su parte, en Deutsche Bank la ven como "un participante clave" en el proceso de consolidación de la industria de revestimientos.

*Bancos, telecos y medios... en la Edad de Piedra*
Mientras algunos sectores van ganando peso poco a poco en el universo de los dividendos, otras industrias con problemas estructurales cada vez pierden más protagonismo. La banca ha pasado de suponer más de una cuarta parte de los pagos a apenas una décima parte en 2021 a la espera de que se levante la prohibición del BCE de que reparta dividendos. Y es que si en 2006 entregó casi 30.000 millones el próximo ejercicio se espera que apenas pueda repartir unos 13.500 millones. Así, serán las aseguradoras las que aportarán un pedazo del pastel más grande al accionista, con más de 14.500 millones, un 38% más que en 2006.

Otro de los sectores que ha visto como su peso en los dividendos ha caído en picado es el de las telecomunicaciones. Frente al 10% que pesaban hace 15 años ahora distrubirán apenas el 5%, uno de los niveles más bajos de su historia en una industria que afronta como los bancos problemas tanto regulatorios como de concentración. El tercer sector que más peso pierde son los medios, que pasarán a suponer el 1,1% muy por debajo del 3% de 2006 y mucho más aún del 4,6% que alcanzaron en 2015.

La teoría de la evolución que cambiará el mundo de los dividendos


----------



## antoniussss (2 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Renault, Airbus, IAG, Universal, me ha parecido leerte. La SOCIMI no se cual es.
> 
> Emociones fuertes fuertes. A alguna les voy a meter la puntita.
> 
> Ahora mismo me pasa como a ti y tengo mucha liquidez, no se si estoy preparado para ir con -50.000/-60.000€ 2-3 años con la que está cayendo. Y cuando las ganancias vengan, también hay que estar preparado para dejarlas correr.



Hola buenas k asen.

Todos esos desgraciados diciendo aprendo mucho contigo, van a aprender a base de bien.

P.D. aún así este hilo es de lo más potable del foro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ago 2020)

gente me he jodido la mano y estoy escribiendo a un dedo. cuando me recupere vuelvo a la carga.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2020)

Hace unos meses me compré unos 1800Euros en Altria para aprender un poco del tema dividendos. He visto el primero, y después de la doble retención, salen más de 100 anuales. Joder, teniendo en cuenta que puedo recuperar el 15% retenido en origen, no está nada mal y empiezo a salivar con hamacas y SUV fardones. 

Ahora bien, veo la gráfica y uaff, es una mierda. Leo un poco más y resulta que hay que ponderar el cagr del dividendo, y ya empiezan a sonar todas mis alarmas. Tengo que leer varios libros sobre el tema para profundizar, pero de momento no me va, porque yo soy de seguir tendencias y ver las cosas en macro. Analizar negocios, ni sé, ni tengo tiempo. 

Vamos sólo me tomaré esto en serio cuando encuentra una estrategia fool-proof que me de unas reglas de salida testadas y claritas. 

Es decir, la estrategia tiene que ser: (i) ir a SA, morning o cualquiera de las mil webs que hay, (ii) seleccionar unas cuantas por el dividendo que ofrezcan y por tendencia de la gráfica y (iii) aplicar una regla de salida fácil de implementar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Hace unos meses me compré unos 1800Euros en Altria para aprender un poco del tema dividendos. He visto el primero, y después de la doble retención, salen más de 100 anuales. Joder, teniendo en cuenta que puedo recuperar el 15% retenido en origen, no está nada mal y empiezo a salivar con hamacas y SUV fardones.
> 
> Ahora bien, veo la gráfica y uaff, es una mierda. Leo un poco más y resulta que hay que ponderar el cagr del dividendo, y ya empiezan a sonar todas mis alarmas. Tengo que leer varios libros sobre el tema para profundizar, pero de momento no me va, porque yo soy de seguir tendencias y ver las cosas en macro. Analizar negocios, ni sé, ni tengo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Me gusta la historia. Tiene futuro como serie de Netflix


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me gusta la historia. Tiene futuro como serie de Netflix



WTF?


----------



## hdezgon (2 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas te invoco. ¿Como ves AT&T?. Si Disney tiene mucho potencial con Disney+, la compra de Time-Warner (pese a su digestión) con HBO Max por bandera, ¿no te parece una buena jugada?. Y un dividendo bastante bueno.



Yo llevo ambas. T con el yield tan alto y Disney por el crecimiento


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Ago 2020)

*Nueve valores del Ibex 35 ofrecen una rentabilidad por dividendo superior al 6%*

Repsol alcanza el 12% y Telefónica el 11% con sus pagos con cargo a 2021

Nueve valores del Ibex 35 ofrecen una rentabilidad por dividendo del 6% o más con sus beneficios de 2021, siempre y cuando se cumplan las estimaciones del consenso que recoge FactSet. Se trata de Repsol (que alcanza el 12%), Telefónica (11%), Naturgy (8,9%), Mapfre (8,5%), Enagás (8%), ACS (7,6%), Acerinox (6,8%), Merlin Properties y Red Eléctrica (con sendos 6,2%).

En lo relativo a los pagos de este año, Repsol retribuyó a sus accionistas, en _scrip _(pago en acciones), el pasado 8 de julio, y su próximo dividendo no se espera hasta enero de 2021. Algo más cercano, aunque todavía se hará esperar, está *el de Telefónica, previsto para diciembre*. Su importe ascenderá a 0,20 euros, que ofrecen una rentabilidad del 5,8%. Se trata del primer pago de la _teleco _con cargo a sus resultados de 2020 (al igual que Repsol, remunera dos veces al año). 

Más próxima en el calendario está la entrega de Acerinox, que abonará, previsiblemente, 0,4 euros el 10 de octubre, que rentan un 5,7%. 

Entre los dividendos seguros en tiempos de recortes destacan los de las _utilities_. Naturgy pagó el 29 de julio y volverá a hacerlo, previsiblemente, en el mes de noviembre, por un importe estimado en 0,50 euros que, en los precios actuales, permiten embolsarse un 3,1%. 

Este de noviembre será* el segundo pago a cuenta de los resultados de 2020*. La eléctrica no establece un _payout _(porcentaje del beneficio destinado a retribuir al accionista) como hacen muchas otras compañías, sino que tiene fijado un dividendo total a entregar cada ejercicio, repartido en tres entregas (julio, noviembre y marzo). Con cargo a 2020, esa cantidad asciende a 1,44 euros.

Por su parte, Ebro Foods ya ha confirmado que repartirá 0,19 euros el 1 de octubre. Es su tercer y último dividendo a cargo de los resultados de 2019, y ofrece un 0,9%. También está confirmado el de Almirall, para el 30 de octubre, en la modalidad de _scrip_.

Nueve valores del Ibex 35 ofrecen una rentabilidad por dividendo superior al 6%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas te invoco. ¿Como ves AT&T?. Si Disney tiene mucho potencial con Disney+, la compra de Time-Warner (pese a su digestión) con HBO Max por bandera, ¿no te parece una buena jugada?. Y un dividendo bastante bueno.



Me he dado cuenta de que no te había respondido. Te diré porqué compré Disney y son dos motivos:

1. Disney+
2. ESPN

Cuando pase el COVID ESPN se pondrá por las nubes. Pero hay que saber esperar. En realidad según mis cálculos tirando por lo bajo Disney post-covid debería estar sobre 135 dolares.

AT&T esta muy bien también, pero HBO la veo un poco quemada. Como no quiero cargarme con ámbas prefiero apostar por Disney.

Por cierto a día de hoy le llevo ganado casi un 15%, y eso en el precio de la acción sin contar dividendos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Gracias atrasadas. Ojalá hubiera sido de meter los deditos donde me gusta, pero no...caidas tontas.

Ya estoy prácticamente recuperado. Además como voy por la privada tengo a unos pivones haciéndome la rehabilitación y encima Alemanas (no putas gretas de brazos como mulos de carga).


----------



## BABY (10 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta de que no te había respondido. Te diré porqué compré Disney y son dos motivos:
> 
> 1. Disney+
> 2. ESPN
> ...




Dentro de AT&T a 29$. 7.1% de RPD. Para mi cartera a largo plazo. No espero gran crecimiento, va enfocada a dividendo.

Siguiente objetivo British American Tobacco, con orden limitada a 25£ si es que entra. IBM también está en el radar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Dentro de AT&T a 29$. 7.1% de RPD. Para mi cartera a largo plazo. No espero gran crecimiento, va enfocada a dividendo.
> 
> Siguiente objetivo British American Tobacco, con orden limitada a 25£ si es que entra. IBM también está en el radar.



En tiempos de crisis invertir en empresas de "utilities" (agua, electricidad, teleco) es lo mejor. Sus dividendos no son superbrutales pero son sólidos y se mantienen en el tiempo. Además estas empresas suelen (ligeramente) subir de valor, así que comprarlas en momentos de crisis en una buena inversión.

Mi gran campeona es Deutsche Telekom. Dividendo al 4% además de haber crecido algo mas de un 11%. Ahora está sobre los 15 euros y los analisis indican que debería subir hasta los 18. Pero es que aun si un 4% da igual porque lo amortizas con el siguiente dividendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Hace unos meses me compré unos 1800Euros en Altria para aprender un poco del tema dividendos. He visto el primero, y después de la doble retención, salen más de 100 anuales. Joder, teniendo en cuenta que puedo recuperar el 15% retenido en origen, no está nada mal y empiezo a salivar con hamacas y SUV fardones.
> 
> Ahora bien, veo la gráfica y uaff, es una mierda. Leo un poco más y resulta que hay que ponderar el cagr del dividendo, y ya empiezan a sonar todas mis alarmas. Tengo que leer varios libros sobre el tema para profundizar, pero de momento no me va, porque yo soy de seguir tendencias y ver las cosas en macro. Analizar negocios, ni sé, ni tengo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Pregunta: ¿Por qué has comprado Altria?

Respuestas posibles:
A) Estudié la empresa, lo que hacen, el tiempo que lo llevan haciendo, y si su negocio se vé afectado temporal o permanentemente por la pandemia (por ejemplo, por llevar mucho terreno comercial), y en función a eso compré.

B) "Poh ejjjque ví un dribidentro mü gordo y me dije "joe, macho, me voy a jasé rico" y me metí con la fregoneta".

Para comprar Altria que está metidísima con espacios comerciales te hubieras metido en Hamborner REIT, que tiene espacios comerciales pero además tiene residenciales. Eso lo ves en su propia web. Para comprar REITs es muy importante analizar donde estan metidas y sus porcentajes.

Con Hamborner llevo ya +8% en la acción, y dividendos de 5.46% anuales, y no es de las mejores REITs por cierto.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Por qué has comprado Altria?
> 
> Respuestas posibles:
> A) Estudié la empresa, lo que hacen, el tiempo que lo llevan haciendo, y si su negocio se vé afectado temporal o permanentemente por la pandemia (por ejemplo, por llevar mucho terreno comercial), y en función a eso compré.
> ...



C) Porque quiero familiarizarme con la psicología divindera, para saber si encaja o no conmigo. Toda la parte del análisis fundamental no la acabo de ver. Bastante jodido es saber ponerse del lado del marcado, como para meterme en everiguaciones con los números de las empresas. De meterme algo más en serio en dividendos, sólo lo haré cuando tenga clara un estrategia semi-mecánica. El análisis fundamental se lo dejo a los de Bestinver, para que hagan el ridículo cuando los tipos de intereses estén muy bajos y parezcan oráculos cuando se ponen altos.


----------



## Membroza (13 Sep 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Hace unos meses me compré unos 1800Euros en Altria para aprender un poco del tema dividendos. He visto el primero, y después de la doble retención, salen más de 100 anuales. Joder, teniendo en cuenta que puedo recuperar el 15% retenido en origen, no está nada mal y empiezo a salivar con hamacas y SUV fardones.
> 
> Ahora bien, veo la gráfica y uaff, es una mierda. Leo un poco más y resulta que hay que ponderar el cagr del dividendo, y ya empiezan a sonar todas mis alarmas. Tengo que leer varios libros sobre el tema para profundizar, pero de momento no me va, porque yo soy de seguir tendencias y ver las cosas en macro. Analizar negocios, ni sé, ni tengo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes tiempo de analizar tantas empresas, lo que yo hago es mirar rápido en Simply Wall St - Become a better investor Si los ratios, precio justo y demás salen bien, veo análisis en Youtube, Seeking Alpha y foros. Si todo OK, pues compras. Esa web te calcula todos los ratios que feministo ha puesto e incluso unos cuantos más.

Yo hago algunas cosas más, pero esto no requiere mucho tiempo ni conocimientos y te permite descartar rápidamente el 95% de las empresas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Si no tienes tiempo de analizar tantas empresas, lo que yo hago es mirar rápido en Simply Wall St - Become a better investor Si los ratios, precio justo y demás salen bien, veo análisis en Youtube, Seeking Alpha y foros. Si todo OK, pues compras. Esa web te calcula todos los ratios que feministo ha puesto e incluso unos cuantos más.
> 
> Yo hago algunas cosas más, pero esto no requiere mucho tiempo ni conocimientos y te permite descartar rápidamente el 95% de las empresas.



Sin quitarte la razón (yo mismo *uso Simplywallst para COTEJAR*), mucho cuidado con esa web porque lo que hace es aplicar algoritmos y automatizar. Recomiendo que no se use para predicciones futuras. ¿Quieres un ejemplo? Toma:
Wirecard (XTRA:WDI) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St

Así llevan desde antes de que la empresa cayera, y de haberles hecho caso imagínate donde estaría ahora.

Repito: SimplywallSt vale para un estudio inicial. A partir de ahí debes irte a la web de la empresa y leerte sus balances y sobre todo cotejar lo que ellos dicen que quieren hacer en el futuro con la realidad.

Una cosa que yo hago mucho es mirar informes pasados y cotejar con lo que verdaderamente han hecho. De hecho, me has dado una buena idea para un tocho donde ponga las cosas en las que me fijo.

Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Si no tienes tiempo de analizar tantas empresas, lo que yo hago es mirar rápido en Simply Wall St - Become a better investor Si los ratios, precio justo y demás salen bien, veo análisis en Youtube, Seeking Alpha y foros. Si todo OK, pues compras. Esa web te calcula todos los ratios que feministo ha puesto e incluso unos cuantos más.
> 
> Yo hago algunas cosas más, pero esto no requiere mucho tiempo ni conocimientos y te permite descartar rápidamente el 95% de las empresas.



Yo lo veo así también. Todos las empresas que cotizan, al menos en US, están ultra-auditadas, y hay tantas web de calidad que realmente es inmediato saber si una empresa es solvente o no. Personalmente, no creo que mi análisis aporte nada a lo que han echo otros que saben un millón de veces más que yo. Ni siquiera Pamarés es capaz de aportar una mierda cuando las fuerzas macro del marcado se ponen contra su estilo de inversión. 

Pero eso, si llegara hacer una cartera divindera, mi idea es comprar 10-15 valores basados en criterios básicos (como el yield actual y una buena gráfica) y tener una criterio de salida. A día de hoy, lo más sencillo para mí sería meterme en una corrección normalita (esperar a crashes es absurdo) y comprarse unos cuantos divididen aristocrats y a dormir.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin quitarte la razón (yo mismo *uso Simplywallst para COTEJAR*), mucho cuidado con esa web porque lo que hace es aplicar algoritmos y automatizar. Recomiendo que no se use para predicciones futuras. ¿Quieres un ejemplo? Toma:
> Wirecard (XTRA:WDI) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St
> 
> Así llevan desde antes de que la empresa cayera, y de haberles hecho caso imagínate donde estaría ahora.
> ...



Imagino que analizar empresas, oportunidades de inversión, 'ver el futuro' es una forma de enfrentarse el mundo y que sin duda agrada y produce grandes satisfaciones. Sin embargo, sino tienes interés/tiempo/formación/loquesea para hacer eso, ¿por qué no hacer las cosas fáciles?. 

En US tienes los mejores valores en varias listas para escoger, te haces el W ese para evitar la doble retención, y aplicas los métodos de análisis técnico de toda la vida para la entrada/salida. Con una cartera diversificada por sectores de una decena o algo más de valores (me desagradan las carteras que parecen ETFs), ¿lo vas a hacer peor que estudiando en profundidad cada empresa?. No lo veo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> C) Porque quiero familiarizarme con la psicología divindera, para saber si encaja o no conmigo. Toda la parte del análisis fundamental no la acabo de ver. Bastante jodido es saber ponerse del lado del marcado, como para meterme en everiguaciones con los números de las empresas. De meterme algo más en serio en dividendos, sólo lo haré cuando tenga clara un estrategia semi-mecánica. El análisis fundamental se lo dejo a los de Bestinver, para que hagan el ridículo cuando los tipos de intereses estén muy bajos y parezcan oráculos cuando se ponen altos.



Vamos a ver.

Esta claro que hay empresas que engañan en sus análisis (Enron y Wirecard me vienen a la cabeza) pero comprar una acción para "familiarizarte" es como comprar un coche de carreras para ver si es lo que necesitas para llevar a los niños al colegio.

Para analizar un valor necesitas saber lo que te cuentan, lo que no te cuentan, y lo que esta pasando. En análisis fundamental te dice lo que te cuentan, las noticias donde aparecen (muchas veces pagadas por ellos) te dicen lo que no te quieren contar (¡aló Pharmamar)

Ser un inversor por dividendos es algo mas que buscar empresas que den dividendos. Es:
- Invertir en empresas que estudias lo mas posible.
- Invertir en empresas que lleven dando dividendos al menos 10 años.
- Invertir en empresas no (principalmente) por el valor de su acción.
*- Invertir con calma y a largo plazo.*


----------



## Membroza (13 Sep 2020)

Sí, hay que coger con pinzas los datos de esa web, pero para un primer vistazo viene bien. Si fuera por esa web, comprar Santander sería un chollazo. Por eso es importante ver todo con lupa después y consultar las fuentes oficiales.


----------



## Kalevala (13 Sep 2020)

Despues de las bajadas (incluso suspensión) de dividendos y de las subidas de precios, que RPD (rentabilidad por dividendo) medio tienes, Feministo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Despues de las bajadas (incluso suspensión) de dividendos y de las subidas de precios, que RPD (rentabilidad por dividendo) medio tienes, Feministo?



Pues como imagino sabes ahora mismo estoy en plena reconstrucción de cartera. De mi típico "40-50 valores" me quedé con cero valores pero todo mi dinero original + subidas durante los años previos a la pandemia + intereses previos a la pandemia. Peeeeeeero he tenido que ir metiendo valores uno a uno, e incluso he tenido que vender un par de ellos (como mi WTI ETF, aunque tampoco daba dividendos).

De los valores que tengo en éstos momentos el peor el Xiaomi con 0% aunque empecé comprando a 1.44, dejé de comprar a 2.02, y ahora está en 2.48. Así también Después tengo a Barrick Gold (0.68%) y Walt Disney (0,99%), tengo tres rozando el 4% (seguramente sobrepasando ya que estan todas en positivo, destacando Fortec Elektro a casi un 30% de crecimiento desde que la compré). El resto estan por encima del 4% y la que esta mas alta está al 8% y pico, pero me quiero deshacer de ella precísamente por ese motivo.

Si me pides que te haga una media debo considerar no solo el número de empresas sino el "peso" en mi cartera. En ése caso yo diría que si no estoy ya en el 4% poco me debe quedar.

Pero como digo tengo la cartera aún a medio hacer, así que para mi sería demasiado obsesivo concentrarme en la media con la cartera a medio construir. Éste año las que iban a dar dividendos los han dado o los van a dar, así que no he notado bajadas que me preocupen. Pregúntame si quieres otra vez en el Q4 y te respondo con mas detalle, ya que ahora mismo estoy esperando las noticias de Octubre de varias empresas que quiero comprar o vender.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que analizar empresas, oportunidades de inversión, 'ver el futuro' es una forma de enfrentarse el mundo y que sin duda agrada y produce grandes satisfaciones. Sin embargo, sino tienes interés/tiempo/formación/loquesea para hacer eso, ¿por qué no hacer las cosas fáciles?.
> 
> En US tienes los mejores valores en varias listas para escoger, te haces el W ese para evitar la doble retención, y aplicas los métodos de análisis técnico de toda la vida para la entrada/salida. Con una cartera diversificada por sectores de una decena o algo más de valores (me desagradan las carteras que parecen ETFs), ¿lo vas a hacer peor que estudiando en profundidad cada empresa?. No lo veo.



1. Si las cosas fueran fáciles todo el mundo sería rico en bolsa. No lo son.

2. Yo tengo valores de US. Simplemente para el propósito de éste hilo prefiero no sobrecomplicar. Si puedo, me quedo con valores del pais donde esté y me ahorro la doble imposición. Como mientras esté el coronavirus no me da la gana de volver a España me quedo en Alemania con valores Alemanes pero créeme que tengo en mi carteras valores de otros sitios.

Lo que vas a ver poco al menos a nivel personal son empresas Españolas en mi cartera. Hay un par que tengo a ojo pero aún no han llegado a un punto que se me antojen atractivas.


----------



## Manolito-14 (13 Sep 2020)

Que tal veis las siguientes empresas? obviamente hablo como dividendero. Las tengo estudiadas(no es que quiero que me hagáis el trabajo), pero os escribo cuales y a ver si alguien me echa una mano descartándome alguna por algún motivo que se me escape. 

-Northwest natural holdings
-federal reality investment
-cocacola
-cincinaty finnancial
-SJW
-ABM industries
-California Water services
-American states water
-Tootsie rollo industries

Gracias, y a empezar con fuerza la semana!

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Que tal veis las siguientes empresas? obviamente hablo como dividendero. Las tengo estudiadas(no es que quiero que me hagáis el trabajo), pero os escribo cuales y a ver si alguien me echa una mano descartándome alguna por algún motivo que se me escape.
> 
> -Northwest natural holdings
> -federal reality investment
> ...



Mi opinión (OPINIÓN PERSONAL):
-Northwest natural holdings = Si la has comprado por debajo de $50, me gusta.
-federal reality investment = Ni con tu dinero. Viene una recesión de cojones como para invertir en esas empresas EN USA.
-cocacola = ¿Cuál de ellas? Me parece un valor seguro pero ya quemadillo.
-cincinaty finnancial = Le veo futuro si son capaces de cumplir sus planes.
-SJW = Si. Sin problemas.
-ABM industries = La veo un poco calentita para lo que les viene encima. No estoy seguro así que no me arriesgo.
-California Water services = Si claro.
-American states water = Totalmente.
-Tootsie rollo industries = Depende a cuánto la compraste. Tienen problemas y necesitan modernización. Yo espero bajadilla y, si lo hacen bien, recuperación posterior.

PS: No suelo invertir en empresas por debajo del 3% de dividendos con excepción de utilities.


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Sep 2020)

Buenas,

Os dejo aquí una Canadiense: RIOCAN REAL ESTATE INV

Como todas las reits han caído por le tema pandemia. Ha bajado porque han tenido impagos y tienen bastante centros comerciales y oficinas. No obstante, sigue creciendo y está empezando con el tema de construir apartamentos porque se estima que la población de Canadá se doblará de aquí a 2050. Así que de fundamentales va bien.

Dividendo del 5% a 28cad, y ahora pues sería un 10%

Estamos dentro


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Os dejo aquí una Canadiense: RIOCAN REAL ESTATE INV
> 
> ...



No es mala inversión, pero precísamente por la carga en centros comerciales que tiene y que éstos podrían salir muy mal parados tras la epidemia, hasta el punto de dejar de existir, yo prefiero no entrar. 

Mirando a la bolsa de Frankfurt que la tiene a 9.6 euros, si cayera a 8 la compraría y me la quedaría un ratito. Si no a mi personalmente no me interesa.

Para ese riesgo yo estoy dentro de Hamborner REIT con un 5.5% de dividendo y, a mi humilde parecer, mas sólida.


----------



## Manolito-14 (14 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es mala inversión, pero precísamente por la carga en centros comerciales que tiene y que éstos podrían salir muy mal parados tras la epidemia, hasta el punto de dejar de existir, yo prefiero no entrar.
> 
> Mirando a la bolsa de Frankfurt que la tiene a 9.6 euros, si cayera a 8 la compraría y me la quedaría un ratito. Si no a mi personalmente no me interesa.
> 
> Para ese riesgo yo estoy dentro de Hamborner REIT con un 5.5% de dividendo y, a mi humilde parecer, mas sólida.



A mi también me gusta más Hamburger Reit. Y para los que encima vivimos en Alemania mejor que mejor

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Sep 2020)

*Los dividendos más rentables del Ibex 35 llegan a ser ya 'desorbitados'*

Repsol, Telefónica, Enagás, Naturgy o ACS dan la rentabilidad más alta desde 2012
Telefónica roza el 11%, con su acción en mínimos históricos
Los dividendos más rentables del Ibex 35 llegan a ser ya 'desorbitados'


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Los dividendos más rentables del Ibex 35 llegan a ser ya 'desorbitados'*
> 
> Repsol, Telefónica, Enagás, Naturgy o ACS dan la rentabilidad más alta desde 2012
> Telefónica roza el 11%, con su acción en mínimos históricos
> Los dividendos más rentables del Ibex 35 llegan a ser ya 'desorbitados'



Gran aporte como todos los tuyos.

Pero vaya polvorín, hamijo. Para meterme en riesgos prefiero irme con Shell. Estan apostando fuerte por renovables y por convertirse en generadores de energía, y mientras tanto a seguir vendiendo sus reservas de petroleo.

Repito: Para meterme en riesgos. De las Españolas ni con tu dinero, hamijo.


----------



## Rexter (16 Sep 2020)

Siendo de España casi solo me merece la pena acciones con dividendo de España, claro. Aunque también tengo alguna británica (que creo que te quitan el 10% en origen, pero al menos no es el 15). En un mes Nicolás Correa aprueba el dividendo, 0,17 euros por acción pagando el 25% de los beneficios del 2019. Lo que a precio de hoy es un 4,15% lo que no está mal.

Sé que no es una empresa que encaja demasiado con tu filosofía de cartera de dividendos, pero bueno, por si puede ser interesante a alguien.

Y ya de paso caliento mínimamenre el valor, que es un chicharro como la copa de un pino. De las empresas de continuo con menos volumen.

Realmente de dividenderas españolas me quedo solo con Coca Cola European Partners si la pillo a buen precio. Estoy investigando un poco las Socimis pero parece que están todas enganchadas a lo comercial, y me gustaría una enfocada a la vivienda. Sin centros comerciales. Que Lar ha presentado cifras de mierda.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

Desplome histórico de los dividendos de la Bolsa española, que vuelven a niveles de 2004


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Sep 2020)

Que opinión tienes del fondo Baelo Patrimonio @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?
Tiene aristócratas y Reyes del dividendo empresas que pagan dividendos desde hace más de 50 años en EEUU o 25-10 en Europa/Asia
Si dejan de pagar dividendos o los recorta, se van del fondo, y ya se ha cargado a varios este año sin titubear

Me gusta su filosofía, tiene algo de reits, bonos y orro


----------



## Jsantos16 (21 Sep 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Siendo de España casi solo me merece la pena acciones con dividendo de España, claro. Aunque también tengo alguna británica (que creo que te quitan el 10% en origen, pero al menos no es el 15). En un mes Nicolás Correa aprueba el dividendo, 0,17 euros por acción pagando el 25% de los beneficios del 2019. Lo que a precio de hoy es un 4,15% lo que no está mal.
> 
> Sé que no es una empresa que encaja demasiado con tu filosofía de cartera de dividendos, pero bueno, por si puede ser interesante a alguien.
> 
> ...



Red Electrica, Logista, Enagas, ACS e incluso Iberdrola tiene mejor dividendo que Coca Cola European Partners


----------



## Rexter (21 Sep 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Red Electrica, Logista, Enagas, ACS e incluso Iberdrola tiene mejor dividendo que Coca Cola European Partners



El problema que tengo con Red Eléctrica y Enagás es que están petados de políticos y con amplia participación estatal, prefiero las distribuidoras de otros países. A los políticos patrios cuanto más lejos mejor.

Mi exposición a bolsa española intento que sea minimísima. Y Coca Cola EP la tengo por no ser puramente española.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Que opinión tienes del fondo Baelo Patrimonio @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?
> Tiene aristócratas y Reyes del dividendo empresas que pagan dividendos desde hace más de 50 años en EEUU o 25-10 en Europa/Asia
> Si dejan de pagar dividendos o los recorta, se van del fondo, y ya se ha cargado a varios este año sin titubear
> 
> Me gusta su filosofía, tiene algo de reits, bonos y orro



En principio no me parece mala idea, pero mi filosofía es un poco distinta.

Peter Lynch siempre dice que la gran ventaja del inversor individua es que siempre sabe algo que un inversor profesional no puede saber.

Tu puedes ver el fondo Baelo, y comprar lo que quieras de éste sin tener que pagar un duro. La gran ventaja es que, si por ejemplo sabes de electrónica, pues sabes que stocks merece la pena comprar en ése sector, cosa que un gestor no siempre puede hacer cuando tiene que fijarse en 800 empresas.

Mira por ejemplo el porfolio de Michael Burry. Creo que esta por unas 30 empresas. Eso si, empresas que él estudia y conoce.

Si quieres que un fondo te haga la compra me parece perfecto, pero debes pagar por ello y no siempre compran lo que te gusta. Si dispones de los conocimientos y algo de tiempo creo que es mejor que elijas los valores tu mismo.

Vuelvo a Peter Lynch: No hace falta que seas un experto para sacar un buen rendimiento si conoces los valores donde inviertes.



Rexter dijo:


> El problema que tengo con Red Eléctrica y Enagás es que están petados de políticos y con amplia participación estatal, prefiero las distribuidoras de otros países. A los políticos patrios cuanto más lejos mejor.
> 
> Mi exposición a bolsa española intento que sea minimísima. Y Coca Cola EP la tengo por no ser puramente española.



Yo tengo Deutsche Telekom (una de mis joyitas, 4.02% de dividendos) y RWE (2.6% de dividendos pero tirada de precio). Ni borracho me meto en Españolas por los motivos que nombras.


----------



## BABY (21 Sep 2020)

Te invoco @FeministoDeIzquierdas .....


Que opinión te merece IBM para tu cartera de dividenderas? RPD del 5.4% actualmente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Te invoco @FeministoDeIzquierdas .....
> 
> 
> Que opinión te merece IBM para tu cartera de dividenderas? RPD del 5.4% actualmente.



Es una buena empresa, con historia y departamentos que funcionan. Sin embargo la veo un poco alta.

Para MUY largo plazo es igual, pero si tienes paciencia yo la iría a buscar a 95 euros (102 euros en el momento de publicar éste mensaje).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Sep 2020)

Creo que el Sargento ya sabe que si le ponemos mierda nos manda un mensajito y se la quitamos. Es bien querido.

Respecto a la de dividendos (por cierto, la puedes poner en mi hilo de dividendos). Thanks but no thanks.

En primer lugar no suelo invertir si los dividendos son muy altos. Me gustan entre 4%-6%. A partir de un 10% ni las miro, porque suelen (no siempre) ser empresas en problemas.

En segundo lugar NI LOCO me meto en una REIT que tenga centros comerciales como activos principales. Me gustan residenciales, un poco de oficina, y sobre todo supermercados. Por eso en REIT tengo a Hamborner que solo me da alegrías.

Y lo que te he escribo arriba lo aplicaba desde antes del COVID. Ahora mucho mas.

Recomiendo en general alejarse de dividenderas que den muchísimo. La idea es inversión a largo plazo, no un par de billetes en el Titanic.


----------



## hortera (23 Sep 2020)

Feministo te oí hablar de que estabas valorando Aena hace poco pero no recuerdo donde, ¿me puedes aconsejar un buen precio de entrada?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Sep 2020)

hortera dijo:


> Feministo te oí hablar de que estabas valorando Aena hace poco pero no recuerdo donde, ¿me puedes aconsejar un buen precio de entrada?



Te agradezco la confianza y te seré sincero. Ahora mismo no la veo muy bien.

Tienen un PE de casi 24x. Osea, el valor de sus acciones esta altito. Su PB es de 2.7x cuando para ese sector debería ser como mucho 1.6 tirando alto.

Encima le faltan 2 billones de euros en su libro contable para que "cuadre" y me huele que van a tener que pedir dinero.

Y ya la guinda del pastel es que su CEO lleva solo 2 años en el cargo y no me inspira total confianza.

Así que, respondiendo a tu pregunta:

- AENA es de las pocas empresas Española que yo compraría, pero ahora mismo esta muy burbujeada.
- Yo ni la miraría hasta por lo menos Q2 2021. A partir de ahí desde luego el precio por debajo de los 100 euros.
- Ahora mismo no me meto a menos que haya un hostión y se ponga de repente en 90 euros, para luego volverla a vender por 100.


----------



## nief (23 Sep 2020)

Feministo, te veo con mucho impetu pero a esto aun le queda muuuucha caida.

Guardate cash para cuando vengan las rebajas de verdad. Ya tenemos a iag y bancos a menos de 1/4 de su precio. Seguramente pase lo mismo con muhcas otras mas.

Oportunidades historicas de comprar barato con % de dividendo que llorara alguno en 5 años no haber comprado.

mafre a 0.6
repsoles a 3/3.5
merlin properties a 4
ree 10
enagases a 10
gas natural 8
acs (ya la tuvimos a 10  ) asi que mas o menos a ese precio

Porque telefonica, bancos y las turisticas ya estan a esos precios. 

Ahora viene la caida lenta lenta lenta durante mucho mucho mucho tiempo. 

Consejo: Paciencia no gasteis los tiros ya que os veo a todos con mucha mucha ansia y falta mucho.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Sep 2020)

56 Outstanding Dividend Stocks For October From Kiplinger






¿Qué dividendos en metálico son los más rentables? Todos los pagos del Ibex 35


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (29 Sep 2020)

Que el Gitanibex se meta su mierda de dividendo por el ojete. Quien meta ahí un duro, lo lleva claro y va ser pasto de ampliaciones, desmembraciones y chanchullos castuziles varios. A los que están dentro, que aprieten bien el culo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> 56 Outstanding Dividend Stocks For October From Kiplinger



Gracias por el aporte. Buena lista.

Blackstone y 3M las tengo en mi lista para cuando llegen a un precio que me interese.

Y de iShares tengo pero en mi plan de pensiones.

Y para los valientes, pero valientes con grandes pelotas, Exxon.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

nief dijo:


> Feministo, te veo con mucho impetu pero a esto aun le queda muuuucha caida.
> 
> Guardate cash para cuando vengan las rebajas de verdad. Ya tenemos a iag y bancos a menos de 1/4 de su precio. Seguramente pase lo mismo con muhcas otras mas.
> 
> ...



Si y no amigo.

En primer lugar de las que has puesto ninguna porque son Españolas y yo la única que compraría sería AENA y, como bien dices, a esa le queda recorrido.

En segundo lugar, el inversor por dividendos no debe dejarse influenciar demasiado por el precio de entrada. Es bueno y es importante, pero no debes decidir no entrar en una buena empresa porque "solo" haya perdido un 25% y "pueda" perder otro 25% mas, porque entonces también corres el riesgo de quedarte fuera.

Te pongo un ejemplo: Walt Disney. Yo las compré algo por debajo de los 100. Ahora están en 106, y como poder pueden caer a 70. PERO Disney tiene dos cartas: Disney+ y ESPN. Tiene control sobre televisión, y cuando la pandemia acabe volveremos a ver los parques abiertos. Si mañana me la veo a 90 compraré otro paquete.

Por último, y como forma de darte la razón, yo tengo una regla que es la de invertir de media una vez por semana, a veces en "paquetes" de 1000 euros, a veces en paquetes de 5000 euros, pero casi siempre en una sola empresa por semana.

En otras palabras:

*1. Paciencia dentro de la lógica.
2. Diversificar.
3. Invertir en subidas e invertir en bajadas.*


----------



## amchacon (29 Sep 2020)

¿Y no es más sencillo invertir en un ETF que de dividendos? Como el Vanguard High Dividend Yield

Te montas 2-3 según la zona geográfica. Le das un peso y le vas dando aportaciones mensuales. 

Me parece bastante más sencillo que eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> ¿Y no es más sencillo invertir en un ETF que de dividendos? Como el Vanguard High Dividend Yield
> 
> Te montas 2-3 según la zona geográfica. Le das un peso y le vas dando aportaciones mensuales.
> 
> Me parece bastante más sencillo que eso.



Sencillo si, pero:
a) Pagas por ello todos los años, tanto si el ETF va bien como si no. Si por ejemplo una ETF te cobra un 1%, ese 1% siempre es del capital que tengas, tanto si sacas dividendos, como si las acciones suben o bajan.
b) Puedes pillarte la ETF que mas te guste, leer las 20 empresas que lo hagan mejor de la lista, e invertir tu solito en ellas, si quieres. La información es publicada por ellos mismos.

Es un poco como decidir si quieres ir en tren, avión, o coche. Cada opción tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.

Por cierto, yo tengo mi plan de pensión en ETFs de dividendos, pero es para hacer interés compuesto sin que me penalice hacienda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

106 Euros. Yo estoy en la bolsa Alemana.

Yo porque ya entré antes de los 100 euros. Si no, entraría a 100 euros. Y ahora esperando a ver si se pone a 90 para meterle mas.


----------



## amchacon (29 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sencillo si, pero:
> a) Pagas por ello todos los años, tanto si el ETF va bien como si no. Si por ejemplo una ETF te cobra un 1%, ese 1% siempre es del capital que tengas, tanto si sacas dividendos, como si las acciones suben o bajan.
> b) Puedes pillarte la ETF que mas te guste, leer las 20 empresas que lo hagan mejor de la lista, e invertir tu solito en ellas, si quieres. La información es publicada por ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



Más que un 1%, estamos hablando de un 0,06%. O sea que si tienes 10.000€ invertidos, estás pagando 6€ al año. Mucho menos de lo que gastarías en comisiones de brokeraje si las compras por separado y vas aumentando posiciones mensualmente. 

Pero la mayor ventaja es, que no te tienes que preocupar de rebalancear ni de ir adaptando tu cartera a los nuevos tiempos (algunas empresas irán pasando de moda y aparecerán otras nuevas). 

Por eso digo que no le encuentro una ventaja a comprar las acciones por separado que a coger un simple ETF. En el caso que tengas un mayor yield que el fondo, es porque estarás asumiendo un mayor riesgo.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Sep 2020)

Como veis la idea de ir invirtiendo cada mes de manera periódica una cantidad fija en fondos de aristócratas??
Creéis que es buena alternativa si no tengo tiempo a analizar empresas? 
Busco algo que de dividendos y estar en modo automático
Tengo 41 y seria con la idea de empezar a retirar en jubilación

Que fondos de aristócratas recomendaríais??


----------



## Feti (30 Sep 2020)

Comprar acciones individuales es por convicción, porque has estudiado una empresa a fondo y estás casi seguro que va a ir bien, por especulación o por que simplemente te gusta una acción.

Comprar un paquete de acciones intentando replicar un buen etf o algún tipo de estrategia del etf es tontería. Primero porque el etf es mucho más eficiente. Normalmente no tiene comisiones de compra si haces aportaciones mensuales. En las acciones olvídate de eso, y pagarás comisiones por cada compra. Y segundo porque comprando acciones corres el riesgo de que alguna te salga rana y lastre mucho tu rentabilidad al cabo de los años....

Yo siempre etfs. Y dejo alguna acción para especular. Pero mi estrategia de compra mensual para amasar patrimonio siempre es por medio de fondos y etfs. Todo lo que gano en acciones siempre acaba iendo a los fondos o etf y si tengo que elegir meter 5k entre un etf de dividendos o cocacola y AT&T.. yo no tengo duda


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Sep 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> Más que un 1%, estamos hablando de un 0,06%. O sea que si tienes 10.000€ invertidos, estás pagando 6€ al año. Mucho menos de lo que gastarías en comisiones de brokeraje si las compras por separado y vas aumentando posiciones mensualmente.
> 
> Pero la mayor ventaja es, que no te tienes que preocupar de rebalancear ni de ir adaptando tu cartera a los nuevos tiempos (algunas empresas irán pasando de moda y aparecerán otras nuevas).
> 
> Por eso digo que no le encuentro una ventaja a comprar las acciones por separado que a coger un simple ETF. En el caso que tengas un mayor yield que el fondo, es porque estarás asumiendo un mayor riesgo.



Hay algún ETF dividindero que tenga 0,06% de gastos? Los que tengo yo vistos están en el entorno de 0,3-0,4%; que ojo tampoco 35€ al año son costes relevantes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Sep 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas estoy por meterle a Enterprise Product Partners: https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...-potential-after-being-crushed-covid-pandemic

¿Como la ves? Ahora mismo su dividen yield está por encima del 10%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> Más que un 1%, estamos hablando de un 0,06%. O sea que si tienes 10.000€ invertidos, estás pagando 6€ al año. Mucho menos de lo que gastarías en comisiones de brokeraje si las compras por separado y vas aumentando posiciones mensualmente.
> 
> Pero la mayor ventaja es, que no te tienes que preocupar de rebalancear ni de ir adaptando tu cartera a los nuevos tiempos (algunas empresas irán pasando de moda y aparecerán otras nuevas).
> 
> Por eso digo que no le encuentro una ventaja a comprar las acciones por separado que a coger un simple ETF. En el caso que tengas un mayor yield que el fondo, es porque estarás asumiendo un mayor riesgo.



Me gusta que éste tema (ETFs vs. Stocks independientes) aparezca de vez en cuando (no es la primera vez) porque, como ya he explicado, es un poco "coche vs. tren vs. barco vs. avión". En otras palabras: Si quieres ir de A a B, no hay mala opción.

Ahora pasemos a, respetuosamente, comentar tus puntos:

1. "Con 10k pagas 6 euros al año". Efectívamente...pero sobre el principal y los beneficios, y además los dividendos son los que ellos quieran. Analicemos por ejemplo el Vanguard VYM: A día de hoy sus dividendos son del 2.7%.

Comparemos ésto con mi cartera actual. Mas del 80% del valor de mi cartera actual son dividenderos y mayores del 4%. No es que yo sea mejor que Vanguard, sino que voy quitando valores que hayan decidido no pagar dividendos o que los hayan reducido a un nivel que no me interesa. El otro 20% son algunas utilities y un poco de riesgo, pero mi media va por encima del 3.5%.

Me consta que Vanguard hace lo mismo, pero de forma "automática". Yo aplico la regla del mismísimo Peter Lynch: Los inversores individuales somos muchísimo mas flexibles que los grandes fondos. 

2. "Comisiones de brokerage". Aqui entramos en temas personales. Yo tengo un par de brokers. Uno privado (quiero decir que no quiero compartir esos datos aqui) pero otro que es público (Traderepublic) y que te cobra 1 euro por transacción sin importar el tamaño. Osea, puedes comprar 100 euros, 1000 euros, o 10k euros de Telefónica (jaja) que la comisión es siempre 1 euro.

¿Problema? Traderepublic no vale en España. Por eso éste es un tema personal.

3. "Ventaja: No te tienes que preocupar/rebalancear". Una vez mas cito a Peter Lynch. Los inversores independientes tienen una gran ventaja que es la de conocer a sectores específicos desde dentro. En éste mismo hilo tenemos a foreros que saben cosas desde dentro. Yo mismo visito oficinas y fábricas de empresas grandes. El mejor valor que tengo en mi cartera lo compré tras comparar unos datos internos al conocer su negocio.

Aqui volvemos al tema personal. Hay gente que prefiere "conducir" sus inversiones, y otros que prefieren pagar por tener "chofer". Acciones respetables ámbas.
*
4. YO TENGO ETFs.* Mi plan de pensiones privado es 100% ETFs, incluyendo Vanguard, porque hacienda no me lo toca hasta que me retire. Pero para mi las ETFs son "una parte" de la cartera de una persona. Mi "cartera" esta así:

*5. Yo NO ME COMÍ LA CAIDA DEL CORONAVIRUS.* Ésto para mi es muy importante. Yo suelo rebalancear el stop-loss de mis acciones una vez al año (al menos). El primer año no me importa si se ponen en rojo, pero a partir de ponerse en verde les pongo un stop-loss en función de donde estén. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tengo a Fortec Elektro a un +20%. Le tengo un stop-loss a +5%. Si la bolsa cae le habré ganado un 5% además del 4% de dividendos.

El día que cayó la bolsa por la pandemia mi cartera se quedó a CERO porque todos los valores, TODOS, de mi cartera, tenían stop-loss por encima del valor de compra. Las ETFs no hacen ésto, pero yo si puedo hacerlo.

*6. Diversificación:*
Yo recomiendo a todo el mundo que distribuya su cartera entre bienes raíces, plan de pensiones en ETFs (fuera de España si pueden, gestionado por Allianz o parecidos mejor, no bancos), e inversiones dividenderas.

Mi recomendación personal, OJO.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Como veis la idea de ir invirtiendo cada mes de manera periódica una cantidad fija en fondos de aristócratas??
> *Creéis que es buena alternativa si no tengo tiempo a analizar empresas?*
> Busco algo que de dividendos y estar en modo automático
> Tengo 41 y seria con la idea de empezar a retirar en jubilación
> ...



- Si no tienes tiempo para analizar empresas deberás pagar a quien lo tenga.
- Si buscas algo automático deberás pagar a quien te lo proporcione.
- Los fondos aristócratas son mas seguros, pero en general dan menos dividendos.

¿Merece la pena? Pues para tu edad y para hacerlo en "modo vago" yo tiraría de ETF.


----------



## Feti (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me gusta que éste tema (ETFs vs. Stocks independientes) aparezca de vez en cuando (no es la primera vez) porque, como ya he explicado, es un poco "coche vs. tren vs. barco vs. avión". En otras palabras: Si quieres ir de A a B, no hay mala opción.
> 
> Ahora pasemos a, respetuosamente, comentar tus puntos:
> 
> ...



Buen post. Es de mucha ayuda leer opiniones y consejos tan extensos y completos. Gracias.

Pregunta... Cuando vendiste tus acciones cuando saltaron los stop loss, te cobraron los Steuer los de traderepublic? O los impuestos por venta de acciones se cobran al final de año? Hablo de Alemania que ya se que compartes en parte patria conmigo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Buen post. Es de mucha ayuda leer opiniones y consejos tan extensos y completos. Gracias.
> 
> Pregunta... Cuando vendiste tus acciones cuando saltaron los stop loss, te cobraron los Steuer los de traderepublic? O los impuestos por venta de acciones se cobran al final de año? Hablo de Alemania que ya se que compartes en parte patria conmigo...



El año pasado no declaré en Alemania, pero si lo he hecho anteriormente y lo haré también éste año.

Yo tengo mi contable en Alemania que me hace el papeleo, pero generalmente funciona así:
1. Como imagino sabes, tienes 800 euros que son "tax free". El resto los tienes que declarar. En todos los brokers y bancos tienes la opción de poner un límite (por ejemplo, 200 euros con el broker X, 400 con el broker Y, y 200 con tu Sparda Bank).
2. En base a eso tu broker (traderepublic, en el ejemplo) te quitará automáticamente los impuestos sobre lo que pase de lo asignado. Osea, si asignaste 200 euros a traderepublic, a partir de ahí verás como te quitan el "kapitalertragsteuer".
3. Al año siguiente, cuando declares, tanto si lo haces tú (de Enero a Abril) o si lo haces con tu contable tendrás que hacer el papeleo para el tema de la doble imposición.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Si no tienes tiempo para analizar empresas deberás pagar a quien lo tenga.
> - Si buscas algo automático deberás pagar a quien te lo proporcione.
> - Los fondos aristócratas son mas seguros, pero en general dan menos dividendos.
> 
> ¿Merece la pena? Pues para tu edad y para hacerlo en "modo vago" yo tiraría de ETF.



Gracias por la respuesta.

Que etf de aristócratas recomiendas??


----------



## Feti (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El año pasado no declaré en Alemania, pero si lo he hecho anteriormente y lo haré también éste año.
> 
> Yo tengo mi contable en Alemania que me hace el papeleo, pero generalmente funciona así:
> 1. Como imagino sabes, tienes 800 euros que son "tax free". El resto los tienes que declarar. En todos los brokers y bancos tienes la opción de poner un límite (por ejemplo, 200 euros con el broker X, 400 con el broker Y, y 200 con tu Sparda Bank).
> ...



Mi pregunta era si el pago de impuestos, esos que te quita el broker automáticamente cuando pasas de 800 euros, se hacía efectivo en el momento de la venta de acciones o al final de año. Te lo pregunto por si se pudiera en el caso vender acciones con beneficio y reinvertir en otras antes de final de año sin pagar impuestos. Siempre he creído que había que pasar por caja en el momento de la venta y que no se podía "traspasar" dinero de una acción o etf a otro sin que no te sacudan.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Sep 2020)

Los mejores fondos cotizados de cara a la jubilación


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas estoy por meterle a Enterprise Product Partners: https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...-potential-after-being-crushed-covid-pandemic
> 
> ¿Como la ves? Ahora mismo su dividen yield está por encima del 10%.



Si cae a 13 dolares si. Si no, no lo veo.

No esta mal, pero creo que va algo burbujeada.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Oct 2020)

Este hilo es bastante interesante... Que os parece si entre todos montamos una cartera de acciones que repartan dividendos y la seguimos al pie de la letra con el objetivo de que dentro de 15 años nos retiremos y con los beneficios generados comprar entre todos barcos y putas e irnos a vivir allí en comunidad??


----------



## Rexter (1 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Este hilo es bastante interesante... Que os parece si entre todos montamos una cartera de acciones que repartan dividendos y la seguimos al pie de la letra con el objetivo de que dentro de 15 años nos retiremos y con los beneficios generados comprar entre todos barcos y putas e irnos a vivir allí en comunidad??



Estaría muy bien pero hay un pero bastante importante. Y es que cada uno igual vivimos o tributamos en países distintos. De modo que la cartera petada a empresas alemanas de feministo a mi se me quedaría en nada con la doble imposición sobre los dividendos.

En mi caso los valores dividenderos deben ser españoles (aunque los evito a toda costa, solo aceptando unos 4 valores de nuestra bolsa), Reino Unido (retención 10%, lo tengo incluso asumible) o Hong Kong (sin retención) por poner un ejemplo. Con otros países como Alemania, Francia, EEUU, etc. Debería hacer papeleo y aún así un 15% se me iban a comer igual. En esas otras bolsas prefiero valores que no den dividendo.

La cartera que puede ser buena para mi puede no serlo para ti.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Este hilo es bastante interesante... Que os parece si entre todos montamos una cartera de acciones que repartan dividendos y la seguimos al pie de la letra con el objetivo de que dentro de 15 años nos retiremos y con los beneficios generados comprar entre todos barcos y putas e irnos a vivir allí en comunidad??





Rexter dijo:


> Estaría muy bien pero hay un pero bastante importante. Y es que cada uno igual vivimos o tributamos en países distintos. De modo que la cartera petada a empresas alemanas de feministo a mi se me quedaría en nada con la doble imposición sobre los dividendos.



Aparte del correctísimo comentario de @Rexter, aqui el problema es que...THIS IS SPAIN.

Aqui hay gente que sabe mucho y gente que sabe menos. ¿Cómo saber qué opinión es la mas válida? Ademas, solo hace falta que falles con una cosa, y aunque lo reconozcas vas a tener a 10 foreros envidiosos (por ejemplo, en mi caso foreros que se juntan con gordas) listos para tratar de cortarte el cuello o hacer hilos "vienhintenzionados" en plan "cuidadito con ése forero".

¿Merece la pena el esfuerzo para ganar insultos? Pues no.

Yo dejo aqui mis opiniones y que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## GwendyP (1 Oct 2020)

Gracias @FeministoDeIzquierdas , llevo ganados unos eurillos este mes gracias al conocimiento que estás compartiendo, tú y el Sargento


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

GwendyP dijo:


> Gracias @FeministoDeIzquierdas , llevo ganados unos eurillos este mes gracias al conocimiento que estás compartiendo, tú y el Sargento



Bueno, @SargentoHighway es un poco mariquita. Si no te molesta obtener dinero de esa forma puedes seguir escuchando lo que él escribe. Si por el contrario buscas dinero de un mariquita ya completo, pues entonces sí te puedes quedar con mis comentarios.








Es vroma, no me bajes el dividendo


----------



## XXavier (1 Oct 2020)

Como se habla de inversión para dividendos, creo interesante compartir puntos de vista. Yo llevo algún tiempo con mis carteras estabilizadas, y la composición es la siguiente:

REE............. 278 acciones
ENDESA..... 353 acciones
ENAGAS..... 216 acciones
EBRO ......... 255 acciones
CAF ............ 57 acciones


RAYTHEON...........32 acciones
AMPHENOL...........5 acciones
CATERPILLAR.......132 acciones
COCA-COLA......... 2 acciones
DUKE ENERGY.....31 acciones
GENERAL MILLS...14 acciones
3M..........................11 acciones
APPLE....................6 acciones
IBM.........................9 acciones
ILLINOIS TOOL.......5 acciones
CONs. EDISON......150 acciones
SOUTHERN CO. ....50 acciones
ENBRIDGE..............16 acciones
OCCIDENTAL PET... 36 acciones
EXXON.....................25 acciones
INTNL. PAPER ........17 acciones
KELLOG....................3 acciones
ROCKWELL............3 acciones
AT&T..................... 50 acciones
NVIDIA................. 6 acciones
NTL. GRID ADRS)...112 acciones
MERCK................... 53 acciones
PFIZER.................... 88 acciones
AMER EL POWER... 12 acciones
INTEL....................... 15 acciones
PEPSICO.................. 5 acciones
TEXAS INST.............. 12 acciones


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bueno, @SargentoHighway es un poco mariquita. Si no te molesta obtener dinero de esa forma puedes seguir escuchando lo que él escribe. Si por el contrario buscas dinero de un mariquita ya completo, pues entonces sí te puedes quedar con mis comentarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaaj Yo quizá he apostado demasiado por las mineras pero es que creo de verdad que el oro lo vamos a volver a ver a más de 2.000 y la plata minimo va a duplicar.

Estoy bullish bullish, quizá se desinfle el flan y me abran el culo en canal pero de verdad que voy a por todas esta vez. Ni stoploss ni hostias. Como en mis mineros mongolos o en mis COIMAS que ya se que si te hubiera hecho caso las tendría a 5,6 en lugar de a 5,9 pero que mas da? Es un buy&hold. Como Kroger o como mis intel a 47 USD. Por primera vez me ha salido el Sargento inversor en lugar del especulador.

Por cierto este finde actualizaré el hilo que lo tengo abandonado, pero es que ahora mismo tengo el nivel de exposición que quería tener para invertir en lugar de para el picoteo que estaba haciendo con el NASDAQ. 

Ha habido oportunidades cojonudas con el hostiazo del nasdaq. Tesla, TDOC, FTNT, FASTLY, NVIDIA, AMAZON.... pero lo mío ahora va de mineras y de los buy&hold que llevo. Y airbus la habría comprado a 58 con los ojos cerrados. Pero estoy en modo ver que pasa, si me petan el culito las mineras o salgo por la puerta grande.


----------



## Thundercat (1 Oct 2020)

No me gusta este hilo, prefiero el del Crespo ese que es millonario en Forex


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> No me gusta este hilo, prefiero el del Crespo ese que es millonario en Forex



Pues préstale atención porque cuando esté libre voy a tirar un petardito bueno. De hecho, Crespo ya se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## hortera (1 Oct 2020)

has visto BAYER feministo, supongo que la tienes como es alemana, ¿ves bien meterle mano ahora?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

hortera dijo:


> has visto BAYER feministo, supongo que la tienes como es alemana, ¿ves bien meterle mano ahora?



Buena pregunta. Tengo en mi radar tanto a Bayer como a su competidora, Yara. ¿Comorrrr? Me explico:

Bayer ya no es lo que era, y su tirón es ahora la mierda cancerígena que compró a Monsanto. Pues bien, esa mierda le puede costar 10 BILLONES por temas legales en EEUU.

En otras palabras, ahorita mismo a Bayer mejor no tocarla.

Si quieres tocar, toca a Yara que es mas solida peeeeeeeero estan a punto de hacer una gran reorganización. De hecho, van a vender parte de su negocio para crear otra subempresa. Ahora en castellano: Van a meter su mierda (deuda) en otra empresa la cual se irá al carajo en cinco años, saliendo Yara limpita y segura.

¿Compraría Yara? Si. ¿Ahora mismo? Puede ser, aunque es posible que haga alguna caidita en general, si eres paciente, muy poco a poco (¿3 años?) deberías de poder verla en 40 pavos, además de su 4% de dividendo.

Mi precio de entrada: A partir de 32 euros.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Oct 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas cuánto tiempo dedicas al día o a la semana a este número de analizar empresas y similar?? Y cuanto tiempo dedicaste desde que empezaste de 0 hasta que fuiste capaz de sentirte cómodo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Como se habla de inversión para dividendos, creo interesante compartir puntos de vista. Yo llevo algún tiempo con mis carteras estabilizadas, y la composición es la siguiente:
> 
> REE............. 278 acciones
> ENDESA..... 353 acciones
> ...



Buena cartera, gracias por compartir y gracias por las ideas.

De tu lista un par de comentarios:

CAF - Mucho cuidado. Ahora Alstom va a comprar a Bombardier, e Hitachi tiene ya ganado un proyecto gordo en España. Si no saca adelante proyectos y gana concursos la veo perdiendo un 20% de su valor en un par de años. No es mala empresa, pero no veo claro su futuro.

PFIZER - Si. Me gusta y creo que lo va a hacer muy bien. Ahora mismo la veo a un precio interesante.

Las Españolas - Yo las vendía todas, la verdad, porque no me fio un pelo del gobierno actual.

Las otras - Empresas muy establecidas, así que como cartera la veo muy bien, muy dividendera, aunque también diría que según el precio al que has entrado pues las habrás comprado baratas o caras. En cualquier para dividendos me encanta.

*Por cierto y a modo de comentario general: Si ahora mismo compras una empresa X seria y consolidada que te dá un 5% de dividendos pero lleva un 20% de pérdidas, en 4 años seguramente estarás ya en verde. Primero porque la empresa volverá a subir, y segundo porque ese 5% se irá acumulando.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas cuánto tiempo dedicas al día o a la semana a este número de analizar empresas y similar?? Y cuanto tiempo dedicaste desde que empezaste de 0 hasta que fuiste capaz de sentirte cómodo?



En realidad no dedico tiempo ya que es parte de mi trabajo. *No trabajo en banca, ni en temas financieros, ni en stocks. Trabajo en una empresa grande que vende servicios a otras empresas y también acquiere servicios de otras empresas*. Pero por eso debo estar informado de los movimientos de esas empresas, así que una cosa lleva a la otra.

Cuando leas que escribo "opinión personal" significa que en general no conozco bien a la empresa y lo que hago es un cálculo rápido de fundamentales. En 5 minutos tienes el balance sheet y los datos básicos para hacerte una idea general. Por ejemplo, nunca he usado a TUI, pero sé que ahora mismo esta mal.

Yo empecé en bolsa en el 2001, con lo de las torres gemelas, y tardé un año en sentirme cómodo. Empecé mal y perdí dinero, ya que empecé haciendo daytrading y cosas de esas, que no digo que sean malas, pero no son lo mio. No tengo capacidad para predecir el mercado en espacios cortos de tiempo, pero si que descubrí que, por mi trabajo, a veces podía "predecir" otras cosas. Por ejemplo, si yo compro tornillos y el proveedor me dice que no tienen stock porque una empresa X lo está comprando todo porque les ha salido un contrato tal, pues ya sé que me interesa invertir allí. Como ejemplo real te pongo Xiaomi, la cual compré a 1.4 euros por un tema de problemas de competición con Huawei. Ahora Xiaomi está a 2.3 o por ahí (por cierto, Xiaomi no da dividendos, pero la oportunidad fue demasiado buena).

Aparte leo periódicos del sector (Money que es un poco tranquilito, Barron´s, The Economist,...). 

En resumen: No me dedico a ésto ni me obsesiono con ésto, pero si me gusta saber el porqué de las cosas y como consecuencia lógica acabas aprendiendo.


----------



## XXavier (2 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buena cartera, gracias por compartir y gracias por las ideas.
> 
> De tu lista un par de comentarios:
> 
> ...




Tienes mucha razón en lo de CAF. Pero es una empresa que me gusta por lo estable que es, en cuanto a que se ha ganado prestigio y presencia en el mercado internacional, y también porque ha solucionado el 'problema social' haciendo que el personal posea, a través de una empresa tenedora, un importante paquete de acciones. Eso es excepcional no ya en España, sino en el mundo, y una muestra de que en el País Vasco, hasta los políticos tienen sentido común empresarial, que ya es decir...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón en lo de CAF. Pero es una empresa que me gusta por lo estable que es, en cuanto a que se ha ganado prestigio y presencia en el mercado internacional, y también porque ha solucionado el 'problema social' haciendo que el personal posea, a través de una empresa tenedora, un importante paquete de acciones. Eso es excepcional no ya en España, sino en el mundo, y una muestra de que en el País Vasco, hasta los políticos tienen sentido común empresarial, que ya es decir...



Siempre desde el respeto:



El inversor por dividendos debe de dejar las emociones aparte. Tengo amigos, buenos amigos, trabajando en CAF, y *ojalá les vaya bien*, pero ahora mismo, en éste momento, no la puedo recomendar.

Me pasa un poco como me pasó con Toshiba. Toshiba tuvo una época en la que, para sobrevivir, todo dios (empezando por los jefes) se rebajaron el sueldo a cambio de no despedir a nadie. Hacían ordenadores cojonudos, y he comprado sus productos varias veces, pero como empresa no me vale porque sus dividendos no me valen.

Pues parecido me pasa con CAF.


----------



## XXavier (2 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siempre desde el respeto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que hay que descartar las simpatías. Si embargo, en el caso de mi inversión en CAF, yo no atiendo a 'razones del corazón', sino que pienso en que la estabilidad social de la empresa, por haber convertido a los empleados en capitalistas, traerá consigo más beneficios.

Estoy jubilado, pero he trabajado toda mi vida formando parte de la dirección de una empresa industrial que llegó a tener bastantes empleados (400) antes de contraerse mucho con la crisis del 2007-2008, y tengo bien claro que el beneficio empresarial es siempre fruto de la explotación, y que los empleados no son más que 'unidades de mano de obra', cuyo valor es equivalente al de piezas de maquinaria, cierta cantidad de energía eléctrica, cierta cantidad de gas... Luego, en principio, se ha de tener con ellos la misma consideración que con los Kwh o los m3 de gas... Sin embargo, una 'unidad de mano de obra' no es un elemento pasivo, sino activo y casi siempre reactivo, con lo que optimizar la explotación se vuelve un arte sutil... Hacer que esas 'unidades de mano de obra' se piensen burgueses capitalistas no es sino un modo de agudizar la explotación, y por tanto mejorar los beneficios...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que hay que descartar las simpatías. Si embargo, en el caso de mi inversión en CAF, yo no atiendo a 'razones del corazón', sino que pienso en que la estabilidad social de la empresa, por haber convertido a los empleados en capitalistas, traerá consigo más beneficios.
> 
> Estoy jubilado, pero he trabajado toda mi vida formando parte de la dirección de una empresa industrial que llegó a tener bastantes empleados (400) antes de contraerse mucho con la crisis del 2007-2008, y tengo bien claro que el beneficio empresarial es siempre fruto de la explotación, y que los empleados no son más que 'unidades de mano de obra', cuyo valor es equivalente al de piezas de maquinaria, cierta cantidad de energía eléctrica, cierta cantidad de gas... Luego, en principio, se ha de tener con ellos la misma consideración que con los Kwh o los m3 de gas... Sin embargo, una 'unidad de mano de obra' no es un elemento pasivo, sino activo y casi siempre reactivo, con lo que optimizar la explotación se vuelve un arte sutil... Hacer que esas 'unidades de mano de obra' se piensen burgueses capitalistas no es sino un modo de agudizar la explotación, y por tanto mejorar los beneficios...



1. Gracias de corazón por argumentar "en contra mia" con respeto y con una opinión totalmente válida y bien argumentada, sobre todo cuando te pones a explicar la parte mas técnica de tu argumentación. ¡Así da gusto no estar deacuerdo!

2. Me gusta esa opinión de "cooperativizar" de alguna forma la empresa, y estaría deacuerdo al 100% si no viviéramos en un entorno tan globalizado y competitivo.

En el caso de CAF, si sigues el mundillo verás cositas como que Alstom esta comprando Bombardier, que todas las empresas chinas se estan uniendo en la "nueva" CRRC, que va a dar guerra en Europa sobre todo con la alta velocidad, y por si fuera poco Hitachi (con Alstom) ha ganado un contrato gordo en España. 

CAF perdió en 2014 SydneyConnect, que en mi opinión fue un palo gordo para ellos.

En Resumen: Si CAF estuviera en duopolio en España no vería problemas. Pero estan en una liga de gigantes (Siemens, Alstom) que se estan aliando con gente muy técnica (Hitachi y Kawasaki si me apuras) y encima perdiendo contratos importantes...y ahora le añades a los chinos con el cuchillo fuera que ofrecerán recortes con mano de obra como ya te la imaginas.

*Es una muy buena empresa pero ésta en un mercado muy convulso. Simplemente me da miedo invertir en ella en éstos momentos.*

Y una vez mas bienvenido seas a seguir poniendo argumentos tan buenos y solidos como los que has puesto. Para mi no es que sean malos, sino que no son suficientes (para mi, ojo).

Muchísimas gracias otras 40 veces.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Oct 2020)

Una pregunta para los expertos en dividendos. Como las empresas que invertis son buenas sin riesgo de quiebra, habéis pensado en invertir en su deuda en vez de comprar acciones?? Habéis visto si pagan más intereses como deuda que como dividendos??

A lo mejor merece la pena centrarse en la deuda en vez de las acciones de estas empresas.


----------



## amchacon (3 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Una pregunta para los expertos en dividendos. Como las empresas que invertis son buenas sin riesgo de quiebra, habéis pensado en invertir en su deuda en vez de comprar acciones?? Habéis visto si pagan más intereses como deuda que como dividendos??
> 
> A lo mejor merece la pena centrarse en la deuda en vez de las acciones de estas empresas.



En un mundo con tipos de interés negativos, yo diría que no va a dar un buen rendimiento. 

Aparte que los dividendos suelen aumentar año tras año. Mientras que el interés de un bono se mantiene constante hasta su madurez.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Oct 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> En un mundo con tipos de interés negativos, yo diría que no va a dar un buen rendimiento.
> 
> Aparte que los dividendos suelen aumentar año tras año. Mientras que el interés de un bono se mantiene constante hasta su madurez.



Supongo que sí te metes en deuda si que tienes que fijarte en el precio de compra porque una parte importante de tus beneficios será la diferencia entre el valor de compra y su amortización a vencimento


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Oct 2020)

Disney puede que acabe recortando dividendos para apostar por crecimiento.

Activist investor Dan Loeb urges Disney to stop dividend to fund content


Esto sería motivo de deshacerse de Disney para los que la tengan comprada por ser dividindera??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Disney puede que acabe recortando dividendos para apostar por crecimiento.
> 
> Activist investor Dan Loeb urges Disney to stop dividend to fund content
> 
> ...



Si.

De hecho yo tengo Disney y le he puesto un stop-loss a 100 euros (no dólares). Es una buena empresa pero si no es dividendera no vale en mi cartera.

Para mi ser un inversor dividendero es una filosofía de vida. Cierto es que tengo algún chicharro (Xiaomi, que empecé a comprar a 1.4 euros y solo me ha dado alegrías) pero trato de acercarme lo que pueda al ideal de una cartera 100% a dividendos por encima del 4% pero por debajo del 7%.

Si empiezo a pensar solo en el crecimiento (Disney la veo a 135 euros en 2021 e incluso mas en años venideros) entonces rompo la filosofía. Y si rompo la filosofía entonces ni yo voy a saber "quien soy" como inversor.

De hecho, ya vendí Kroger por el mismo motivo: Muy buena empresa para crecimiento, pero no para dividendos.

*Por cierto, Porsche acaba de dar dividendos (06.10). 2.21 euros por acción. NADA MAL.*


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Oct 2020)

Sigo dando vueltas a este hilo y salvo que te guste estudiar empresas como hace @FeministoDeIzquierdas creo que la mejor alternativa es invertir en fondos/etf de dividendos y usar en tiempo que dedicarías a analizar empresas a aprender más cosas que te sean útiles en tu trabajo para poder aspirar a un puesto de trabajo con mejor salario y usar ese incremento de salario en comprar más etf y así sucesivamente

Creo que los rendimientos que obtendrías por lo invertido debido a un incremento de salario compensa con creces las comisiones que te cobra un etf/fondo por gestión


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Sigo dando vueltas a este hilo y salvo que te guste estudiar empresas como hace @FeministoDeIzquierdas creo que la mejor alternativa es invertir en fondos/etf de dividendos y usar en tiempo que dedicarías a analizar empresas a aprender más cosas que te sean útiles en tu trabajo para poder aspirar a un puesto de trabajo con mejor salario y usar ese incremento de salario en comprar más etf y así sucesivamente
> 
> Creo que los rendimientos que obtendrías por lo invertido debido a un incremento de salario compensa con creces las comisiones que te cobra un etf/fondo por gestión



Como ya sabes soy un gran fan de la crtítica respetuosa y de los puntos contrarios, así que bienvenido tú y tus comentarios.

Dicho ésto, y a riesgo de que me corran a gorrazos por repetirme, haré un par de apuntes:

En primer lugar yo (personalmente) ya he alcanzado una posición laboral a mi parecer acomodada. Tengo titulación y conocimientos, tanto técnicos como empresariales. Casi que lo único que me queda por hacer es ser dueño, o CEO, o COO de una empresa. Pocas cosas me quedan ya que hacer que sean útiles a mi trabajo.

Pero no hablamos de mí sino de una persona normal y corriente. Si volviera a nacer habría empezado a invertir antes, y con la mentalidad que tengo ahora, osea, empresas sólidas, con dividendos, y poco riesgo. Nada de Forex, nada de daytrading, nada de empresas raras con gran potencial aunque pegues el pelotazo porque para mi eso es poco menos que jugar a la lotería. Dicho ésto, lo habría combinado con los estudios y experiencia que he ido acumulando.

En otras palabras, *hablas de invertir tu tiempo en A o en B, cuando en realidad puedes hacer ámbas cosas.* Te pondré un ejemplo ficticio y uno propio:
- Ejemplo ficticio: Trabajas en el departamento de ventas de una empresa de PCs. Al terminar la jornada laboral vas a clases de Economía, pero durante el trabajo tienes que trabajar. Resulta que tu empresa monta ordenadores Intel, y cuando vas a comprar los i7 resulta que tienes que esperarte 26 semanas. Preguntas el motivo y te cuentan que se han quedado sin cuarzo (recuerda: Ejemplo tonto). Vas a google y te encuentras que solo hay 7 empresas de cuarzo, así que inviertes en ellas porque sabes que lo van a vender a precio de oro.

- Ejemplo real: Yo he estado físicamente en fábricas relacionadas con una de las empresas donde he invertido, y me he ido de parranda con uno de los jefes de calidad, y en la parranda me ha contado unas historias que, por lógica, iban a hacer el stock de una empresa subir. A los dias de comprar ya había subido, y el primer paquete que compré en esa empresa ya ha multiplicado su valor mas de 2 veces. De hecho, en el 2020 tengo a tres empresas de esa experiencia.

*En resumen, no se trata de hacer una cosa u otra, sino de diversificar.* Yo tengo:
- Un buen empleo conseguido exáctamente como tú dices, con estudios y trabajo.
- Bienes raices. No pago alquiler porque mi vivienda la he comprado, y otros pagan alquiler por propiedades que también he comprado.
- ETFs. Las tengo con mi plan de pensiones privado, lo cual quiere decir que mientras no me jubile no pago impuestos por los dividendos pero estos sí que se reinvierten en mi portolio.
- Acciones dividenderas. Lo que hablamos aqui.

Como ves, no te estoy quitando la razón. Simplemente complemento lo que dices con una metodología para ello.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como ya sabes soy un gran fan de la crtítica respetuosa y de los puntos contrarios, así que bienvenido tú y tus comentarios.
> 
> Dicho ésto, y a riesgo de que me corran a gorrazos por repetirme, haré un par de apuntes:
> 
> ...



Lo que dices es cierto cuando trabajas para otro y ya has llegado a un nivel profesional en el que estás realizado, tal como comentas que te ocurre a ti. No es el mismo caso cuando eres autónomo y puedes crecer infinitamente en tu empresa o eres asalariado y todavía no consideras que has llegado a tu máximo. En este caso si te sale a cuenta dedicar tu tiempo a lo tuyo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lo que dices es cierto cuando trabajas para otro y ya has llegado a un nivel profesional en el que estás realizado, tal como comentas que te ocurre a ti. No es el mismo caso cuando eres autónomo y puedes crecer infinitamente en tu empresa o eres asalariado y todavía no consideras que has llegado a tu máximo. En este caso si te sale a cuenta dedicar tu tiempo a lo tuyo.



Gracias por el comentario. Pero lo que he escrito para todos creo que se aplica a todos:

1. Diversificar. En todo en la vida. En tu trabajo, en tus estudios, en tus inversiones.
2. Huir de daytrading, forex, etc...eso SI que absorve tu tiempo.
3. Busca stocks en empresas que tengas a mano o puedas conocer como usuario o empleado PERO no te enamores de ella. Ejemplo: Yo tengo acciones de Xiaomi con un resultado increible pero no me verás con un Xiaomi ni muerto.
4. PACIENCIA. NUNCA HAGAS NADA A LO LOCO, NI PORQUE TE QUEME EL DINERO EN LA CARTERA, NI PARA "RECUPERAR PÉRDIDAS".


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario. Pero lo que he escrito para todos creo que se aplica a todos:
> 
> 1. Diversificar. En todo en la vida. En tu trabajo, en tus estudios, en tus inversiones.
> 2. Huir de daytrading, forex, etc...eso SI que absorve tu tiempo.
> ...



Si si... En esto tienes toda la razón del mundo. Mi conciso es acerca del punto 3, que buscar empresas y estudiarlas lleva tiempo y si no dispones de ese tiempo porque lo necesitas para otra cosa te sale más a cuenta un etf dividendero. 

El resto de lo que comentas es lo que hay que hacer y que por desgracia poca gente hace


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si si... En esto tienes toda la razón del mundo. Mi conciso es acerca del punto 3, que buscar empresas y estudiarlas lleva tiempo y si no dispones de ese tiempo porque lo necesitas para otra cosa te sale más a cuenta un etf dividendero.
> 
> El resto de lo que comentas es lo que hay que hacer y que por desgracia poca gente hace



Es lo que veo siempre. Empiezas a hablar con gente que tiene otros puntos de vista y acabas descubriendo lo mucho que tienes en común.

Respecto al punto 3, bueno, yo sigo a mi Dios Nuestro Señor Peter Lynch: "Los pequeños inversores tienen la ventaja de poder conocer las empresas a fondo".

Como bien dices, ponerse a buscar empresas y estudiarlas a fondo no es para todos. Eso si, si estudias un poco de Económicas (lo que es un "balance sheet", "cashflow", etc...cosas que por cierto deberías aplicar a tu vida diaria) y eres de mente curiosa al final va de cajón.

En mi hilo verás que estoy metido en empresas muy conocidas (Danone, Cisco, Deutsche Telekom,...). No hace falta estudiarlas con detenimiento para saber que, por ejemplo:
- En tiempos de crisis la gente tiene que comer = Danone.
- Teletrabajo = Servidores Cloud = Cisco.
- Teletrabajo = Deutsche Telekom.

A partir de ahí, revisas lo que deben y tal y es muy sencillo llegar a la conclusión de que, aún si alguna cae, teniendo un portfolio de 20-40 empresas de ese tipo, y mirándolas de vez en cuando, tienes dinero garantizado.

En otras noticias, *Hamborner REIT va a repartirnos 0.47 euros por acción. NADA MAL. Mi paquete, desde que lo compré, se ha revalorizado un 9% (a día de hoy). Muy contento me hayo.*


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Oct 2020)

*Los futuros descuentan para 2022 un dividendo en Europa un 30% inferior al precovid*

La recuperación de la retribución será más lenta que la de los beneficios
Los pagos rentarían un 2,5%, muy por encima de lo que ofrece la deuda
Uno de los principales atractivos de la bolsa europea -y particularmente de la española- para el inversor son sus dividendos. Sin embargo, la crisis del coronavirus ha provocado una caída en los mismos sin precedentes y el mercado espera una larga travesía por el desierto antes de que los pagos puedan recuperar los niveles previos a la crisis del Covid-19.

Los futuros de retribución del EuroStoxx 50 descuentan que los pagos en 2022 serán un 30% inferiores a los de 2019, lo que supone una rentabilidad en los precios actuales del 2,6%. De hecho, estos números apenas descuentan una ligera recuperación del 2% con respecto al suelo que se espera que los pagos toquen en 2021.

"La parada repentina de actividad por la pandemia ha obligado a las compañías a preservar capital y el flujo de caja, pero en general los balances son más saludables que antes de la gran crisis financiera. Sin embargo, muchas empresas tienen presiones para preservar los puestos de trabajo y priorizar la responsabilidad social por encima de la distribución de beneficios, dadas las enormes ayudas gubernamentales recibidas. Tanto los dividendos ordinarios como los especiales y las recompras han sido recortados este año", apuntan en Barclays.

Sin embargo, los analistas no son tan pesimistas como los inversores y creen que los pagos se recuperarán de forma más veloz de lo estimado por los futuros. El consenso de mercado recogido por FactSet estima que la retribución de 2022 estará solo un 5% por debajo de la abonada en 2019 y un 38% por encima de lo que descuenta actualmente el mercado.







Qué espera el mercado de los dividendos en Europa
"Pensamos que los futuros, especialmente en los años más alejados como 2022, deberían beneficiarse de dos fuentes de retorno: la recuperación cíclica que incrementará el beneficio por acción y el dividendo y que el descuento actual se vaya erosionando a medida que el futuro se acerque a su vencimiento", indican en la entidad.

En todo caso, buena parte de la recuperación que se produzca en el dividendo dependerá -además de la velocidad de recuperación de las ganancias- de lo dispuestas que estén las cotizadas a elevar su payout. Según cálculos de UBS, si esta ratio se sitúa en niveles medios con cargo a los resultados de 2021 -buena parte se distribuiría en 2022-, la rentabilidad por dividendo se iría al 3,1%. Mientras, si se situase en el rango bajo histórico se iría al 2,4% y en el más elevado al 4,1%.

"Las compañías parecen estar buscando más flexibilidad en lugar de atarse a un abono regular de dividendos. Tienen la intención de incrementar las recompras y los pagos especiales y en scrip y recortar los comprometidos", aseguran en el banco helvético.

*El argumento a favor*
A pesar de que se espera que el camino de recuperación en los dividendos sea largo y complicado -en la crisis financiera llevó 5 años volver al pico de retribución al accionista-, los analistas siguen viendo el principal atractivo de la bolsa en términos relativos. Aunque por distintas métricas la renta variable parece cara, mirando otros activos parece la única opción interesante, dado el interés mínimo o incluso negativo que ofrece la deuda.

"Los pagos en Europa han sufrido su mayor declive de la historia y, aunque están empezando a recuperarse, es probable que su rebote sea más lento que el de los beneficios. A pesar de todo esto, el diferencia de rentabilidad entre los bonos y la bolsa sigue cerca de máximos, lo que implica que siguen siendo una fuente importante de retorno", apuntan en Morgan Stanley.

El interés del bono alemán se acerca al -0,6% y la búsqueda desesperada de rentabilidad ha llevado el de la deuda portuguesa y española a la zona de 10 puntos básicos y al de la italiana a mínimos históricos. Mientras, la deuda corporativa con grado de inversión apenas da el 0,5%. "Pensamos que el argumento del interés de las acciones será cada vez más importante a medida que los retornos a 12 meses de los activos de renta fija caigan más o se vuelvan negativos. A pesar de la mayor recesión global en al menos 60 años, el Bund ha dado un retorno negativo a 12 meses. Es difícil ver qué más podría pasarle a la economía para que se generasen ganancias. La deuda de EEUU ha dado rentabilidades sólidas durante el último año con la caída en el interés, pero con un rendimiento de unos 70 puntos básicos parece difícil de repetir en los próximos 12 meses", apuntan en UBS.

*El caso de la banca*
Históricamente una de las fuentes más importantes de retribución en la renta variable de la región ha sido la banca. En 2006 sus pagos llegaron a suponer el 27% del total de la retribución. A la espera de que el BCE levante su prohibición al reparto de dividendos, los niveles a los que vuelvan estos pagos serán clave para ver hasta qué punto pueden recuperarse la retribución europea.

"Los bancos tienen suficiente margen para distribuir capital y apoyar la economía. Aquellos que han tenido una aproximación conservadora a las provisiones estarán en buena posición para convencer al regulador sobre la estabilidad de sus ganancias", inciden en Jefferies.

Los futuros descuentan para 2022 un dividendo en Europa un 30% inferior al precovid


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2020)

*MI LISTADO PERSONAL DE EMPRESAS DIVIDENDERAS PARA ENTRAR AHORA*

A los dividenderos no nos preocupa demasiado las subidas y bajadas de la bolsa, pero seguímos la máxima de "bolsa abajo comprar, bolsa arriba, vender lo que haya dejado de dividendear".

Ahora mismo tenemos la segunda pandemia y unos valores que, en mi opinión, estan muy bien para entrar o para comprar mas.

- GSK: Ahora me parece el mejor momento para entrar en este empresón. 5.80%
- Polymetal International Plc: Ha estado mas baja, pero es muy buena. 3.59%
- Norsk Hydro: Si eres paciente ésta te dará buenos resultados. 4.79%
- Cisco: Nada que decir señoría. 3.67%
- Pfizer: 4.05%
- Danone: Me sorprendería que cayera mas. Éste empresón estaba bien a 60 euros, así que imagínate ahora que esta a 50. 4.03%
- Porsche: Será la gran eléctrica de lujo Alemana para los que no sucumban a Tesla. Además de recibir dineros gratis via VW. 6.23%
- Yara: La única alternativa agraria seria al descalabro Monsanto/Bayer. 4.38%
- Deutsche Telekom: 4.39%
- IBM: Empresa viejuna pero con patentes y tirón. 5.56%
- E.ON: Gran futuro con el monopolio 2.0. 4.80%
- Kinder Morgan: Esta es para entrar, pillar un par de años de beneficios, y al primer suspiro de peligro largarse. 8.28%
- Lenovo: Servidores Cloud para toda asia. 5.50%
- CK Hutchinson: En el microsegundo que salgamos de la pandemia ésta pegará el gran pelotazo. 6.88%


----------



## BABY (22 Oct 2020)

Glaxo ha perforado hoy los mínimos de Marzo. Dividendo según investing a día de hoy a 7.1%!!. Danone a 50 pavos, también ha perforado mínimos. Madre mía.


----------



## hortera (22 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Glaxo ha perforado hoy los mínimos de Marzo. Dividendo según investing a día de hoy a 7.1%!!. Danone a 50 pavos, también ha perforado mínimos. Madre mía.



¿que le pasa a DANONE?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Glaxo ha perforado hoy los mínimos de Marzo. Dividendo según investing a día de hoy a 7.1%!!. Danone a 50 pavos, también ha perforado mínimos. Madre mía.



En mi opinión ámbas son muy buenas empresas. Buenos productos y muy buen futuro. Eso si, como dice mi padre adoptivo Peter Lynch: "Lo que un inversor necesita no es ni cerebro ni corazón, sino estómago".

De aqui a finales del 2021 verás a ámbas empresas en buen estado. Aqui mis estimaciones EN EUROS:
- Glaxo: 18 euros.
- Danone: 52 euros (pero si las compras ahora a 50 y le sumas el dividendo, a mi me parece perfecta).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2020)

hortera dijo:


> ¿que le pasa a DANONE?



Pues lo mismo que a Renault pero mejor. Simplemente estan aprovechando la pandemia para hacer limpieza.

Estan aligerando marcas (Vega, Whitewave) y Yakult (muy famosa en China, por ejemplo).

Además estan cargándose a jefes improductivos.

En mi opinión va a ser un stock que no va a pegar grandes subidas pero seguirá dando dividendos, que es lo que me interesa.


----------



## MagicTaly (22 Oct 2020)

Acabo de encontrarme con 
*Geo Group Inc (GEO)*
(es un fideicomiso de inversión en bienes raíces que cotiza en bolsa y que invierte en prisiones privadas y centros de salud mental en América del Norte, Australia, Sudáfrica y el Reino Unido)

Han bajado el dividendo y eso + pocas posibilidades de que salga Trump (es muy dependiente de las elecciones, fijad en la gráfica con las anteriores...) lo ha puesto a precios bastante atractivos

Alguien la lleva?


----------



## BABY (22 Oct 2020)

Y no olvidemos IBM a 113$...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Acabo de encontrarme con
> *Geo Group Inc (GEO)*
> (es un fideicomiso de inversión en bienes raíces que cotiza en bolsa y que invierte en prisiones privadas y centros de salud mental en América del Norte, Australia, Sudáfrica y el Reino Unido)
> 
> ...



No entres a menos que pegue un bajón tal que se ponga a menos de 5 euros, y aun así me lo pensaría. Tienen problemas internos.

Como regla general no te metas en empresas que den mas de un 7% o así en dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y no olvidemos IBM a 113$...



No la olvidemos...por eso esta en mi lista


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - CK Hutchinson: En el microsegundo que salgamos de la pandemia ésta pegará el gran pelotazo. 6.88%



muchas gracias por tu lista, me ha llamado la atención esta empresa; dividendo más que aceptable, per 5, es verdad que tiene una deuda alta, y cotiza rozando mínimos de marzo (el siguiente mínimo está en el 2009)... es que o está bajo por la deuda o dan ganas de pensar que hay un "trampa" ahí.

por cierto pensé que ibas a decir empresas como coca cola, mty food, conocophillips, enel o snam. (ya veo que no tienes ninguna española jaja)


----------



## Ai1b2 (22 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MI LISTADO PERSONAL DE EMPRESAS DIVIDENDERAS PARA ENTRAR AHORA*
> 
> A los dividenderos no nos preocupa demasiado las subidas y bajadas de la bolsa, pero seguímos la máxima de "bolsa abajo comprar, bolsa arriba, vender lo que haya dejado de dividendear".
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus valiosas aportaciónes.
Revisando las cotizaciones en bróker me a surgido una duda, alguna de esas empresas estan cotizando en varios mercados. Por ejemplo lenovo(adjunto imagen).


Pero aún tengo dudas en significan las siglas finales como hd -,025. Se que hay intermediarios que se encargan de comprar acciones en un mercado y sacarlos en otro.¿donde están puedo ver las comisiones que se quedan?¿como elegir la mejor opción? 

Muchas gracias de antemano, espero no desvirtuar tu hilo

Pd: se te a colado una letra, es CK Hutchison


----------



## quimby (22 Oct 2020)

Yo hoy he entrado en Glaxo, Danone y AT&T(27$). Espero a Pfizer, Novartis e incluso Roche un poquito más abajo.

¿Qué os parece AXA a 14 euros, con un dividendo del 4,8 y un PER de 12?


----------



## Ai1b2 (23 Oct 2020)

Hola
¿No tienes miedo con que Ibm y e.on tienen la deuda bastante alta (306-392%)?


----------



## XXavier (23 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y no olvidemos IBM a 113$...




Yo he perdido la paciencia con IBM y he vendido ayer todo lo que tenía. No me gusta la nueva estategia de dividir la empresa...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Oct 2020)

Hoy me he comido entera la reunión de inversores de Norsk Hydro. Y como predije, grandes noticias:

Norsk Hydro: Third quarter 2020 - Strong cash generation, improving markets

Han mejorado su cash, y ya tienen obras terminadas para generar mas cash. Mis acciones se han revalorizado casi un 8%, y tienen un 4.76% de dividendo que me sorprendería que no llegara al 5% el año que viene.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Oct 2020)

quimby dijo:


> Yo hoy he entrado en Glaxo, Danone y AT&T(27$). Espero a Pfizer, Novartis e incluso Roche un poquito más abajo.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece AXA a 14 euros, con un dividendo del 4,8 y un PER de 12?



Si, pero le pasa como a mi polla...esta un pelín gorda 

Yo pondría una orden de compra a 13 y me sentaría a ver si hay una microcaida de esas. O si tienes muuuuuuuuuucha paciencia, pues también.

En cualquier caso es buena empresa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Oct 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Hola
> ¿No tienes miedo con que Ibm y e.on tienen la deuda bastante alta (306-392%)?



E.ON es Utilities así que pueden aguantar con deudas. E IBM va a separar la empresa, o en castellano palatino va a meter tooooda su deuda en la otra empresa, y llenarse de cash sano al venderla.


----------



## Magnificat (24 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En mi opinión ámbas son muy buenas empresas. Buenos productos y muy buen futuro. Eso si, como dice mi padre adoptivo Peter Lynch: "Lo que un inversor necesita no es ni cerebro ni corazón, sino estómago".
> 
> De aqui a finales del 2021 verás a ámbas empresas en buen estado. Aqui mis estimaciones EN EUROS:
> - Glaxo: 18 euros.
> - Danone: 52 euros (pero si las compras ahora a 50 y le sumas el dividendo, a mi me parece perfecta).



Hola, ¿por qué dices que ves a Glaxo en el 2021 a 18 euros estando hoy a 35 dólares? ¿Tanto crees que va a bajar la empresa o el euro crees que va a subir tanto con respecto al dolar? Gracias.


----------



## BABY (24 Oct 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Hola, ¿por qué dices que ves a Glaxo en el 2021 a 18 euros estando hoy a 35 dólares? ¿Tanto crees que va a bajar la empresa o el euro crees que va a subir tanto con respecto al dolar? Gracias.



Ahora Glaxo cotiza a algo más de 13 libras, no llega a 18 dólares.


----------



## Magnificat (26 Oct 2020)

No tengo ni puta idea de nada pero ¿el mercado no huele un poco a nueva "corrección" masiva además muy lógica por lo cochina que se está poniendo la situación mundial? ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## hortera (26 Oct 2020)

¿que opinas de LVMH gran profeta feministo? (ya me da verguenza preguntarte cosas), la ves de crecimiento o dividindera, o no la ves, y como ves la doble imposición francesa, si no me contestas me lo tengo merecido por pesao


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu lista, me ha llamado la atención esta empresa; dividendo más que aceptable, per 5, es verdad que tiene una deuda alta, y cotiza rozando mínimos de marzo (el siguiente mínimo está en el 2009)... es que o está bajo por la deuda o dan ganas de pensar que hay un "trampa" ahí.
> 
> por cierto pensé que ibas a decir empresas como coca cola, mty food, conocophillips, enel o snam. (ya veo que no tienes ninguna española jaja)



Aqui hay un poco de salto de fé. Verás, CK Hutchinson es un conglomerado muy raruno. Tiene empresas de todo tipo, y el COVID además del tema Trump le ha hecho mucho daño, pero tiene muchísimo valor.

Ahora mismo esta baja como nunca, pero solo con sus infraestructuras se recuperará. Aún no he entrado pero la tengo a tiro.

Respecto a coca cola y demás...demasiado fácil. No son malas empresas pero no veo que vaya a rascar mucho mas valor. En general necesito que me den un 4% de dividendo de media y que tenga ciertas posibilidades de crecimiento.

Por cierto, el tema del azucar va a afectar mucho a coca-cola.


----------



## BABY (26 Oct 2020)

Cisco, IBM, Intel, AT&T....creo que habría que esperar un poco más que creo que se pueden pillar más bajas.

Por cierto, mañana puede ser un buen día para entrar en Glaxo.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Oct 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus valiosas aportaciónes.
> Revisando las cotizaciones en bróker me a surgido una duda, alguna de esas empresas estan cotizando en varios mercados. Por ejemplo lenovo(adjunto imagen).
> Ver archivo adjunto 465911
> 
> ...



Buena pregunta. Entiendo que lo de Ltd si que lo entiendes, además de entender que una empresa cotiza en diferentes mercados.

De entrada, las dos primeras letras del número de referencia de la acción representa el mercado donde la estas comprando. En tu ejemplo, las dos primeras son de Hong Kong, la tercera de USA, y la cuarta de Hong Kong.

Y ahora tú me preguntarás: "Pero Feministo, gran penetrador de Rusas asintomáticas, no me engañes que estoy comprando en la bolsa de Frankfurt porque pone FRA" a lo que te responderé que si, que compras en la bolsa de Frankfurt, pero son valores repaquetados de Hong Kong.

Recuerda que las bolsas son entes privados que pueden poner en venta lo que les sale de los cojones. Es perféctamente posible que Lenovo pudiera cotizar en la bolsa de Berlin y no en la de Frankfurt, o que la bolsa de Frankfurt permita Lenovo Ibérica S.A. (si existiera) y la de Berlin Lenovo Hungría. Incluso permiten a bancos que empaquetan y revenden acciones como veremos con el "ADR".

Ahora pasemos a ver la nomenclatura:

ADR - "American Depositary Receipt". Suelen ser bancos que compran unas acciones en un mercado extranjero y luego se las trae a USA. Lo divertido es que pueden empaquetar las acciones como les salga de los cojones, y por eso los número que significa cuantas acciones "originales" te llevas por cada acción "empaquetada".

Es como si yo soy el Banco Feministo y digo que por cada acción ADR mia te llevas 20 de Lenovo.

PS: Gracias por la corrección. Curiosamente, esta mal escrita en mi broker Alemán (Traderepublic) y por eso el error.


----------



## hortera (28 Oct 2020)

orden ITX 21 y AENA 110


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Oct 2020)

hortera dijo:


> orden ITX 21 y AENA 110



Mucho cuidado con AENA, me parece 110 un nunero muy optimista.


----------



## Magnificat (28 Oct 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de nada pero ¿el mercado no huele un poco a nueva "corrección" masiva además muy lógica por lo cochina que se está poniendo la situación mundial? ¿Qué pensáis?



Pues efectivamente, no tienes ni puta idea de nada.
¿Veis factible pillar IBM a 90? ¿Glaxo a 29? ¿Porsche a 37? ¿Pfizer a 35? ¿Coca Cola a 40? ¿Boeing a 120? Es decir, ¿estáis esperando una gran bajada en plan W tranquilos o estáis vendiendo o qué hacéis?
Y una pregunta que agradecería mucho si alguien me la contesta, si IBM baja a 90 y su dividendo sube a 8.5 -por decir- qué posibilidades veis de que lo mantenga intacto? Realmente no tengo mucha idea de nada. Gracias.
Por cierto, haciéndome el cuñado que no sabe de nada y opina de todo yo diría que el nasdaq ha hecho un doble techo y ahora va a bajar a mínimo 10800. Ahí lo dejo cuñadilmente.


----------



## Magnificat (28 Oct 2020)

Muchas gracias. Voy a hacerlo. Entré con muy poquito justo hace dos días porque me olía el napalm que está cayendo y que yo creo que puede caer, es decir, una segunda cosa parecida a la de marzo. Que podrá ocurrir o no, nadie lo sabe. Voy a comprar un poco más si llega tan abajo como dije o por ahí. Me gusta aprender de vosotros. Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Oct 2020)

Yo estoy esperando a las elecciones, pero puedes comprar en dos veces según se vaya poniendo la cosa...


----------



## BABY (28 Oct 2020)

Poned vuestra lista de la compra de dividenderas chavales....

Empiezo: Inditex 18€. Miquel y Costas 11€. Catalana Occidente 18€. Viscofan 40€. IBM 100$. Cisco 30$. J&J 110$. 3M 120$. Pfizer 30€. AT&T 25$. Unilever 38£. Glaxo 12.5£. Diageo 20£. 

No pongos alemanas ni francesas ni por supuesto suizas por el tema fiscal de doble imposición.


----------



## XXavier (28 Oct 2020)

Entre los últimos comentarios veo citada a GSK. Me parece una recomendación interesante. Aunque ya se sabe aquello de 'past performance...', también se puede tener en cuenta que se trata de una empresa sólida, con una trayectoria larga de estabilidad...


----------



## burbujasplot (29 Oct 2020)

hola , llevo desde abril comprando paquetes de poco más de 1000 euros al mes, en este no me he decidido aún:
Paypal si se pone a 190$
Pfizer a 30$
Lockheed Martin 
AbbVie 
Danone 
Pepsico 

estas últimas podría entrar ahora mismo.


----------



## BABY (29 Oct 2020)

Pues si, no hay nada de asiático salvo lo que llevo en Momo y la intención futura para BABA si se pone un poco a tiro. Me encantaría ser accionista de Nintendo por lo que me gusta esa empresa y lo que me transmite pero ni me la he mirado pues creo que depende demasiado de la Switch y la gráfica histórica da miedo.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Oct 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas puedes contarme cosas malas sobre REE. Ya se que huyes del ibex y eso pero con un divi de casi 7% parece una empresa con poco riesgo no?


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Dentro de Glaxo a 12.90£ , en vez de a 12.50£ que me había prometido pues me ha podido el ansía viva.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Oct 2020)

Covid-8M dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas puedes contarme cosas malas sobre REE. Ya se que huyes del ibex y eso pero con un divi de casi 7% parece una empresa con poco riesgo no?



casi la unica en españa que vale la pena, exceptuando iberdrola porque esta muy cara.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> casi la unica en españa que vale la pena, exceptuando iberdrola porque esta muy cara.



Ganas de buscar agujas en pajares con la cantidad de empresas buenas que hay fuera de Venezue...digo, España.

Pero ya responderé en cuanto tenga un segundo.


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Muy bien lo de URW, mejor salirse pues la ampliacion de capital ha jodido bien al accionista. Poco has perdido para lo que hay por ahí....


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Señores Kinder Morgan a 9% de RPD. Me voy al parque con los niños que lo mismo acabo comprando si me quedo en casa y ya me he metido hoy en Glaxo y he ampliado en BATS.


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Oct 2020)

Que etf/fondo de aristócratas recomendáis para entrar después de las elecciones usa y dónde comprarlo??


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Oct 2020)

Porque no considerarias un payout mayor del 65%?? Porque implicaría endeudarse o ampliar capital para pagar capex o que justificación das??


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Oct 2020)

Entiendo tu opinión, lo que no me cuadra es lo de empresas que no requieran fuertes inversiones de capital... Las dividenderas de utilities son intensivas el capital y van a tener que retener mucho de beneficios si no quieren endeudarse o ampliar capital. Quieres decir que no invertirías en ella??


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Cierto, el consumo va bajando poco a poco, pero se van apañando subiendo precios. A estos precios creo que se le puede ganar dinero a medio plazo. Y cobrando buenos dividendos por el camino.


----------



## Naga2x (30 Oct 2020)

No se si os sirve, pero mirad ABBV, sube dividendos muchísimo por lo visto.


----------



## Jsantos16 (30 Oct 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> No se si os sirve, pero mirad ABBV, sube dividendos muchísimo por lo visto.



Es una empresa brutal, los resultados han sido de escándalo, yo la llevo en cartera desde hace meses y da una seguridad increíble y dividendo de casi el 6%. Qué mas se puede pedir en una compañía?


----------



## Naga2x (30 Oct 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Es una empresa brutal, los resultados han sido de escándalo, yo la llevo en cartera desde hace meses y da una seguridad increíble y dividendo de casi el 6%. Qué mas se puede pedir en una compañía?



Que baje a 60 y tantos (o 70 al menos) para entrar yo .


----------



## Jsantos16 (31 Oct 2020)

Por curiosidad, qué broker usas? Porque con tanta empresa no te has dejado un pastizal en comisiones?

Saludos!


----------



## hortera (3 Nov 2020)

mecagoentodo, me metéis miedo esperando a que baje hasta los infiernos y ahora sube y me quedo sin comprar, no doy una


----------



## BABY (3 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> mecagoentodo, me metéis miedo esperando a que baje hasta los infiernos y ahora sube y me quedo sin comprar, no doy una



Tranquilo hombre, que siempre hay oportunidades. Ponte precios de entrada y entra pase lo que pase.


----------



## hortera (3 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre, que siempre hay oportunidades. Ponte precios de entrada y entra pase lo que pase.



lo que hay que hacer es ir comprando en paquetitos pequeños e ir comprando cuando baje un 5% y dejar de esperar la gran bajada, son lecciones que voy aprendiendo a base de ostias


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es ir comprando en paquetitos pequeños e ir comprando cuando baje un 5% y dejar de esperar la gran bajada, son lecciones que voy aprendiendo a base de ostias



lo mejor es un dollar cost average, todos los meses o semanas un poco y a tirar millas


----------



## hortera (4 Nov 2020)

en marzo Moodys cayó mas de un 30% y la gente diciendo ''no cojas un cuchillo que cae'', todos esperando a que cayera un ....40%....50%, en fin, ahora nos damos cabezazos contra la pared


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Covid-8M dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas puedes contarme cosas malas sobre REE. Ya se que huyes del ibex y eso pero con un divi de casi 7% parece una empresa con poco riesgo no?



Riesgo poco, pero no creo que aguanten mucho dando ése dividendo.

Una de las condiciones que la Unión Europea va a imponer a España tras los préstamos va a ser mayor liberalización. Yo, que de entrada tengo CERO en Ibex35, huiría aún mas de empresas tipo REE, ya que habiendo tenido un monopolio (encubierto, lo que tu quieras) estan demasiado anticuados para competir.

Tienen además bastante deuda, que de por si no sería un problema si no fuera porque:
a) La actividad ha parado en España, y con ella el consumo eléctrico.
b) La gente mira mas las facturas y tiene menos dinero.

Si REE fuera Francesa, porque repito no invierto en Ibex35, compraría a 13 euros y me largaría en el microsegundo en el que los dividendos bajaran del 5%.

En cualquier caso, a largo plazo yo, personalmente, no compraría.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Un 3% no esta mal tampoco, pero con la doble imposición se queda en mucho menos.

Dicho ésto, yo tengo Pfizer y llevo tiempo tratando de entrar en JnJ pero no se me pone como yo quiero. Creo que la tendré que volver a mirar el año que viene.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Señores Kinder Morgan a 9% de RPD. Me voy al parque con los niños que lo mismo acabo comprando si me quedo en casa y ya me he metido hoy en Glaxo y he ampliado en BATS.



Kinder Sorpresa no esta mal y dan buenos dividendos, es una buena empresa.

Dicho ésto, DIVIDENDERA PURA Y DURA. Dudo que se mueva mucho su valor en los próximos años. No espereis revalorizaciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Que etf/fondo de aristócratas recomendáis para entrar después de las elecciones usa y dónde comprarlo??



Yo soy muy "Vanguardista" y mi plan de pensiones esta con ellos. Si tuviera que comprar hoy:

Vanguard Total World Stock ETF (VT)
Vanguard Total Stock Market ETF (VTI)
Vanguard Extended Market ETF (VXF)
Vanguard FTSE Emerging Markets ETF (VWO)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Japan Tobacco (los de Winston). Casi las compro a 15 euros pero me entró el cague y ahora me arrepiento.

Si caen a 15 entraré sin duda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Grandioso comentario.

Quiero publicar mi cartera a finales de año y creo que te vas a sentir identificado. Prácticamente cumple todo lo que has escrito al pie de la letra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> No se si os sirve, pero mirad ABBV, sube dividendos muchísimo por lo visto.





Jsantos16 dijo:


> Es una empresa brutal, los resultados han sido de escándalo, yo la llevo en cartera desde hace meses y da una seguridad increíble y dividendo de casi el 6%. Qué mas se puede pedir en una compañía?





Naga2x dijo:


> Que baje a 60 y tantos (o 70 al menos) para entrar yo .



+1.

Llevo tiempo esperándola a 70 (euros), pero solo porque tampoco es una empresa tan jóven y yo, PERSONALMENTE, para hacer ese riesgo necesito que esté baja de precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

Muy buena cartera, y tienes muchas cosas que yo mismo tengo. Errores de novatos tenemos todos, pero en general la veo muy bien. Consejitos:

- Disney: Si el año que viene no dan dividendos quítatela a poco que toque los 130 euros (si, euros, no dolares).
- Españolas: Quítatelas todas. Van a intervenirlas.
- Danone: Como el sexo anal. Ten paciencia con ella pero no la sueltes.
- Shell, BT: Te veo demasiado cargado de esas y no sabemos lo que hará el mercado. Yo me quitaría de alguna de ellas. De hecho, yo mismo tengo Equinor y el año que viene me la voy a quitar.

Y ya que estamos: Mírate Hamborner REIT, Polymetal, RWE, Fortec Elektro, Lenovo, y Credicorp.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> mecagoentodo, me metéis miedo esperando a que baje hasta los infiernos y ahora sube y me quedo sin comprar, no doy una





BABY dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre, que siempre hay oportunidades. Ponte precios de entrada y entra pase lo que pase.





hortera dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es ir comprando en paquetitos pequeños e ir comprando cuando baje un 5% y dejar de esperar la gran bajada, son lecciones que voy aprendiendo a base de ostias





jorgitonew dijo:


> lo mejor es un dollar cost average, todos los meses o semanas un poco y a tirar millas



*Eso os pasa porque no teneis mentalidad de inversor por dividendos joder. Seguís ofuscados en el precio de la acción.*

Supongamos que teneis una maquina del tiempo y vais al 2018. Amazón subió hasta los 1000 euros. Muchos decían que mas de 1000 euros es un escándalo, sobre todo para una empresa tan nueva, pero vosotros, sabiendo que se va a poner en 2600, habríais comprado.

Lo que quiero decir es que, para un inversor por dividendos, el precio actual de la acción no es tan importante como el estado de salud de la empresa y sus proyecciones futuras.

Éste es un gradísimo año para invertir en empresas sólidas, estables, y que van a estar ahí por muchos años. Os pondré un ejemplo: Ahora mismo tengo yo a Pfizer a -2%, con unos dividendos ya aprobados del +4.18%. Supongamos que Pfizer cae a un -10% y se mantiene para siempre así, pero dándo dividendos del 4% todos los años. Me importará un carajo.

La idea del inversor por dividendos es:
1. Elegir las empresas con cuidado. Empresas que no sean demasiado nuevas, que den buenos dividendos, y que sean sólidas.
2. Mantenerlas en el tiempo lo máximo posible (con sus stop-loss tras uno o dos años de tenerlas en cartera).
3. Vivir de las rentas y adaptar tu cartera de vez en cuando.

No hay mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> en marzo Moodys cayó mas de un 30% y la gente diciendo ''no cojas un cuchillo que cae'', todos esperando a que cayera un ....40%....50%, en fin, ahora nos damos cabezazos contra la pared



En España la gente es bastante gilipollas:
1. Tenemos una gran mayoría de gente con muy poca sesera.
2. Arrastramos mucha religión, misticismo, y basuras como refranes que se usan como verdades absolutas.
3. Somos muy envidiosos.

En EEUU a Amancio Ortega le harían monumentos. En España..."uy, ese seguro que roba a manos llenas".

Así, la mejor regla que te puedo dar es: Si tienes una pregunta sobre electricidad, escucha lo que te diga un electricista.

Peter Lynch es mi Dios, pero soy politeista y tambien presto atención a lo que hace (no lo que dice) Buffett y otros. Cuando una persona me dice "cuidado con comprar ahora" mis tres preguntas de rigor son:
1. ¿Cuántos años llevas invirtiendo?
2. ¿Cuál es tu beneficio anual medio?
3. ¿Cuánto tienes invertido en éstos momentos, en qué, y por qué?

Yo cuando veo el mercado caer un 30% saco la escopeta. Disparo o no, pero saco la escopeta. Me da igual coger cuchillos cayendo ya que recuperaré el dinero en poco tiempo cuando vuelvan a subir o via dividendos.

Voy camino de las 30 empresas en mi cartera que "murió" a principios del 2020 (stop-loss al 100% de mis empresas, sin perder un solo euro). He hecho compras buenísimas y tengo mi cartera sanísima.
- Si mañana hay un 30% de caida = Vuelvo a cargar.
- Si mañana hay un 30% de subida = Me quitaré algunas cargas que ya no me convencen tanto.

Para el inversor por dividendos, todos los momentos son buenos.


----------



## Ai1b2 (6 Nov 2020)

Para inversor por dividendos otra cosa a tener en cuenta sería el tema de impuestos del país origen, y el tema de la doble imposición, si hay acuerdo o no.Además de las comisiones de los adr o gdr ¿hay algún hilo como esta esto(soy novato)?


----------



## Magnificat (6 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Eso os pasa porque no teneis mentalidad de inversor por dividendos joder. Seguís ofuscados en el precio de la acción.*
> 
> Supongamos que teneis una maquina del tiempo y vais al 2018. Amazón subió hasta los 1000 euros. Muchos decían que mas de 1000 euros es un escándalo, sobre todo para una empresa tan nueva, pero vosotros, sabiendo que se va a poner en 2600, habríais comprado.
> 
> ...



Gracias sinceras por el hilo, para mí es lo mejor que hay en este foro. Dicho esto, un novato como yo, después de leer mucho tu hilo, sigue sin tener claro algo que creo ya has explicado pero sigo sin ver... ¿La idea de una buena cartera por dividendos es tratar de vencer a un buen fondo en el largo plazo, o sólo diversificar y tener las dos cosas, o que una cartera de dividendos es más divertida porque te permite gestionarla y reinvertir los dividendos? Te pongo un ejemplo (y de nuevo insisto en que soy un novato que agradece tus comentarios) un fondo, por ejemplo, que replique el Standard and poor 500 con una rentabilidad media histórica de un 8 por ciento aproximadamente, ¿crees que un inversor por dividendos puede batirlo fácilmente en condiciones normales? 
Saludos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Riesgo poco, pero no creo que aguanten mucho dando ése dividendo.
> 
> Una de las condiciones que la Unión Europea va a imponer a España tras los préstamos va a ser mayor liberalización. Yo, que de entrada tengo CERO en Ibex35, huiría aún mas de empresas tipo REE, ya que habiendo tenido un monopolio (encubierto, lo que tu quieras) estan demasiado anticuados para competir.
> 
> ...



¿Esto mismo aplicaría por ejemplo a ENAGAS?


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Nov 2020)

Dada tu residencia imagino que es imperativo que lleves Bayer.

Ejecutivos de Bayer compran 2,9 millones de euros en acciones en plena evolución bajista.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

Coca-Cola European Partners (29'50€) en caída libre, de seguir así romperá mínimos (27€) en pocas semanas.


----------



## BABY (6 Nov 2020)

Exacto.

Red Hat es una de las claves.



Y sobre la escisión, a lo mejor dan acciones de la nueva compañía con las viejas,habra que ver los detalles y la proporcion. No olvidemos que estamos ante una compañía que ha tenido que reinventarse varias veces a lo largo de su historia.



Tengo orden puesta a 105$, la semana pasada no entró. Glaxo si a 12,9£ y BATS también a 24.5£, no se puede tener todo...

Gracias por tus aportaciones!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Tengo orden puesta a 105$, la semana pasada no entró. Glaxo si a 12,9£ y BATS también a 24.5£, no se puede tener todo...
> 
> Gracias por tus aportaciones!



Aqui uno que compró IBM por debajo de 100, en la caida de Octubre. Si yo no tuviera compraría YA, pero allá cada uno con su dinero.

En otras noticias, una de mis queridisimas empresas, *Hamborner REIT, nos ha querido premiar con su dividendo anual, ésta vez de 0.33 + 0.14 = 0.47 euros por acción.*

Hamborner es una acción que compró en cada crisis. Compré en el 2016, en el 2018, y una vez mas ahora en el 2020. Suelo activar el stop loss cuando pasa de 9 euros (si toca 10 lo pongo a 9) y luego la vuelvo a recoger a partir del 8.5. Y mientras tanto dividendo va dividendo viene. Mis primeros dividendos fueron de 0.42, y desde entonces nunca ha parado de crecer. Éste es el año en el que he comprado mas barato (menos de 8 euros) así que los beneficios han sido aún mas bestias de lo esperado.

Calculo que volveremos a tocar los 10 euros antes de la siguiente crisis (sobre Q2 del 2022). Entonces la volveré a soltar para recogerla de nuevo.

Como sabeis llevo mucho tiempo y en varios hilos recomendando esta acción y ahora podeis ver porqué. Supongamos que me hicisteis caso y en vez de comprarla a 7 y pico como hice yo, la comprásteis a 8 euros. *Un paquete de 1000 euros os habría dado 125 acciones, que serían 58 eurazos y pico (osea, casi un 6% de ROI).*

Pero aqui no acaba la cosa. Resulta que a día de hoy Hamborner está a 8.39. Osea, que por tus 125 acciones, si las vendes, te pagarían 48 euros y pico extra. En otras palabras, *éste año entre pitos y flautas le habrías ganado a Hamborner casi un 11%.*

Hamborner tiene mucho en Supermercados y viviendas, por lo que el COVID ni le ha rozado (ha repartido mas dividendos que el año pasado). Es la diferencia con Coima (perdón @SargentoHighway) la cual esta siendo muy castigada al tener mucho en oficinas.


----------



## BABY (7 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Aqui uno que compró IBM por debajo de 100, en la caida de Octubre. Si yo no tuviera compraría YA, pero allá cada uno con su dinero.
> 
> En otras noticias, una de mis queridisimas empresas, *Hamborner REIT, nos ha querido premiar con su dividendo anual, ésta vez de 0.33 + 0.14 = 0.47 euros por acción.*
> 
> ...



Si no hubiera doble imposición para las acciones alemanas estaba ya dentro. Por cierto @FeministoDeIzquierdas, ¿piensas que Kinder Morgan puede verse afectada por la probable victoria de Biden?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si no hubiera doble imposición para las acciones alemanas estaba ya dentro. Por cierto @FeministoDeIzquierdas, ¿piensas que Kinder Morgan puede verse afectada por la probable victoria de Biden?



*Dividendos de acciones alemanas: Cómo solicitar la devolución del exceso retenido*

Tienes derecho a recuperar el 11.375% del exceso de retención. Vamos a suponer que has comprado 1000 euros de Hamborner REIT (osea, 125 acciones).

- Ganas 58 eurazos.
- Te quitan un 26.375% (15 euros). Te quedas con 58-15 = 43 euros. Osea, un 4.3% de rendimiento.
- Puedes recuperar un 11.375% de esos 15 euros. Osea, 1.7 euros. Osea, casi 45 euros. Sigues teniendo un 4.5% de rendimiento.

*¿Es mucho papeleo? NO*

1. Te vas a hacienda y pides el "DBA-Spanien/Kapitalerträge". Son 3 copias (una en Alemán y dos en Español).

2. Lo rellenas.

3. Te vas a hacienda a pedir el modelo 01 (solicitud de residencia fiscal en España). Ésto es para que Alemania sepa que vives en España. Necesitas copia del DNI/Pasaporte.

4. Cuando obtengas la copia en Alemán sellada la metes junto con una fotocopia de tu DNI/Pasaporte a la siguiente dirección:
Bundeszentralamt für Steuern
An der Küppe, 1
53225 Bonn (Alemania)
E-Mail: poststelle@bzst.bund.de

¿Aburrido? Si para 1.7 euros. Cuando como yo tienes mas de 1000 euros y además tienes Hamborner, Deutsche Telekom, RWE, y mi madre en bicicleta te aseguro que no tanto.

Una vez aprendes a hacerlo es muy automático.

Respecto a Kinder Morgan yo como siempre valoro a las empresas en función a lo que hacen a largo plazo. Te seré sincero, tengo a Kinder y es una empresa a la que le veo futuro, con o sin Biden.


----------



## burbujasplot (7 Nov 2020)

Una pregunta, respecto a la reclamación de dividendos en el extranjero.
Eso no se hacía vía declaración de la renta, vi un tutorial en youtube y daban a entender que se reclamaba esa doble imposición de esa manera.
Esto hecho un lío con eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> Una pregunta, respecto a la reclamación de dividendos en el extranjero.
> Eso no se hacía vía declaración de la renta, vi un tutorial en youtube y daban a entender que se reclamaba esa doble imposición de esa manera.
> Esto hecho un lío con eso.



Si.

También tienes que rellenar la parte de las ganancias fuera de España via declaración de la renta. A mi ésto me lo hace un gestor pero me he pegado años haciéndolo como explico mas arriba.

Osea, tienes que mandar papeles a los paises donde estan las acciones, además de lidiar con la hacienda española.

No es "lio". Simplemente es un paso mas.

Lógicamente si hablamos de una cartera de 10k pues no creo que merezca la pena, pero a partir de ciertas cantidades yo creo que si. Además de que una vez que vas aprendiendo el proceso se hace mas sencillo.


----------



## burbujasplot (7 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si.
> 
> También tienes que rellenar la parte de las ganancias fuera de España via declaración de la renta. A mi ésto me lo hace un gestor pero me he pegado años haciéndolo como explico mas arriba.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.
perdona de nuevo por preguntarte, 
en el caso de acciones en EEUU que retienen el 15% me han aportado beneficios reteniendome 15% en origen y otro 15% aqui, en ese caso entonces también tendría que rellenar el formulario que decís y entregarlo en hacienda, además de hacerlo también via declaración?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> perdona de nuevo por preguntarte,
> en el caso de acciones en EEUU que retienen el 15% me han aportado beneficios reteniendome 15% en origen y otro 15% aqui, en ese caso entonces también tendría que rellenar el formulario que decís y entregarlo en hacienda, además de hacerlo también via declaración?



No es molestia alguna 

Para dividendos de USA necesitas el W8-BEN. El proceso es parecido pero con documentos distintos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Aqui uno que compró IBM por debajo de 100, en la caida de Octubre. Si yo no tuviera compraría YA, pero allá cada uno con su dinero.
> 
> En otras noticias, una de mis queridisimas empresas, *Hamborner REIT, nos ha querido premiar con su dividendo anual, ésta vez de 0.33 + 0.14 = 0.47 euros por acción.*
> 
> ...



Bueeeeeno, ahora que hablas de dividendos voy a pillar 80€ por el dividendo interim de 2020 en mis coimas (0,10€/acción). En junio repartieron otros 0,20€ a cuenta de resultados de 2019. Ni tan mal 0,30€/acción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bueeeeeno, ahora que hablas de dividendos voy a pillar 80€ por el dividendo interim de 2020 en mis coimas (0,10€/acción). En junio repartieron otros 0,20€ a cuenta de resultados de 2019. Ni tan mal 0,30€/acción.



Tu comentario (recuerda que yo te quiero mucho, y que cuando te pico es por la coña) me da pie a otro aspecto muy importante del inversor por dividendos.

Voy a usarte a tí como ejemplo. No recuerdo bien a cuánto compraste Coima, pero vamos a decir que las comprastes a 6 euros por acción, y vamos a decir que compraste 1000 euros (para reflejar el ejemplo de Hamborner REIT). Osea que tienes 166 acciones.

Si cada acción te da 30 centimos, y al ser REIT "generalmente" no cambian mucho de dividendos, obtenemos 19.8 euros (repito, no es tu caso).

Éste año Coima ha caido a un 4.5 euros (casi). Casi seguro lo hará en Diciembre. Si compraste 166 acciones, te gastastes 966 euros. Como ahora esas 166 acciones valen 747 euros, has perdido 219 euros. Así las cosas tardarás 11 años en hacer "break even". Y eso sin contar con hacienda.

Vaya mierda, ¿no?

NO.

No porque Coima se recuperará. Como IBM, Cisco, o Hamborner REIT. Coima quizás no sea el mejor ejemplo porque no cumple uno de mis requisitos mas importantes que es haber dado 10 años de dividendos, pero vamos a suponer que tuviera los años y las propiedades de Hamborner. Trasponiendo los casos es sencillo ver que Coima tocará los 7 euros en 24 meses si o si.

Entonces tendremos una Coima a 7 euros, y esos 966 euros son 1162 euros. En 24 meses deberías haber hecho break even y ya te vienen esos 19.8 euros "by the face". Es el caso de Hamborner REIT. Ahora mismo y con la que acaba de caer yo estoy un 5% por encima.

Yo no tengo bola mágica y de momento no veo recuperación para Coima...de momento. Su gran problema es que tiene mercado donde vamos a tener un cambio fundamental (oficinas, centros comerciales, etc...). Pero éste es el hilo de los dividendos no del Sargento.

El santo grial del inversor por dividendos es:

1. Si puedes tratar de pillar acciones baratas, ya sea por crisis o porque simplemente les falta aun mucho recorrido.
2. Dividendos todos los años y apreciación de la acción.
3. Cuando hay caidas "repentinas" (como la que nos viene en 2022) vender y volverlas a pillar si puedes. Y con los dividendos seguir comprando acciones.

Luego vas haciendo media y entre pitos y flautas has recuperado la inversión inicial en 10 años. A partir de ahí te la suda lo que haga la bolsa porque ya juegas con dinero "regalado".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Nov 2020)

*Cómo coño calculo el valor de una empresa (versión de bolsillo)*

Es mi puto hilo, así que aprovecho para explicar un poco "mi" forma "limpia" de evaluar una empresa. Para ello, tomaremos un ejemplo propio: Polymetal International Plc.

(Aviso: Perdón por los anglicismos pero yo opero en bolsa siempre en inglés). Quiero creer que el inversor por dividendos algo de inglés sabe.

Lo primero que vamos a hacer es mirar su income statement. Os dejo dos formas de hacerlo, una de la propia empresa y otra de Mornistar:

Financial highlights

Polymetal International Income statement | POLY - Morningstar

Ahora voy a ir repasando donde yo me fijo (en millones de dolares):

- Revenue/Tur Todo lo que ha hecho ha sido crecer, excepto los años 2012-2015. Pero a partir del 2015 podemos ver una buena subida. De momento vamos bien.

- Gross margin u operating profit: Vemos como esta empresa tiene años buenos y años malos, pero siempre hacen dinero y bastante.

- Expenses: Podemos aqui juntar el operating profit con los gastos, pero verás como nunca se vuelven locos, lo cual me parece razonable. Por ejemplo, en el año 2013 ganaron 182.36 y gastaron 1,524.24 peeeeeeeero en el año 2019 ganaron 795 y gastaron 1,446.00. ¿Qué nos dice ésto? Pues que como buena empresa minera cada X años hacen gastos gordos que se traducen en beneficios.

- Interest on debt/interest expenses/Interest cover: Por debajo del 10%. Para una empresa de éste tipo me parece que esta muy bien de salud. 

- Net earnings: Casi siempre ha bailado sobre el 30%. Esto son beneficios brutales EXCEPTO por el año 2013. Pero si nos fijamos en el 2013 vemos que sus gastos fueron brutales. En éste caso es un hecho aislado y podríamos resolverlo mirando con detenimiento en su página web (cosa que he hecho pero el tocho sería tremendo).

- Depreciación: Curiosamente fue en el 2013 cuando llegaron los gastos de depreciación, lo que ayuda a resolver el misterio del año 2013. Ésto también nos indica que este stock podría subir otra bajada del copón en el 2023...just sayin´....

- Current ratio (assets/liabilities): No veo problema alguno.

- Borrowings: Éste dato se me antoja muy importante. Tienes deuda a corto y deuda a largo. Para lo gorda que es esta empresa su deuda me parece muy asumible. Por ejemplo, si en el año 2019 tienes 1,951.00 de equity y debes 1,764.00 en total, de los cuales la deuda a menos de un año no llega a 300, es que tienes CERO problemas de finanzas.

Prestad siempre atención a la deuda a largo plazo comparada con los beneficios anuales. Si una sencilla cuenta de la vieja no sale, huid.

- Retained earnings: En el pasado les ha ido mal, pero en los últimos años han sido capaces de ir acumulando dinero. Ésto les va a venir de puta madre ahora con el COVID porque podrán sobrevivir e incluso irse de compras. Una buena empresa es una empresa que se prepara para el futuro, y ésta lo hace.

Muchas empresas pagan demasiado en dividendos, lo que reduce su retained earnings.

- Histórico del precio de la acción: Poco que decir. El valor de su acción ha reflejado lo que hemos visto en los últimos 10 años. A partir del 2018 sube escopetada y sigue subiendo. Tengo bastante seguridad en que esta empresa va a seguir subiendo de valor.

El inversor por dividendos no debe tener una cartera brutal. Para mi el número máximo son 50 empresas, y el numero "bonito" son 30. Ahora mismo estoy cerquita de los 30, pero espero pronto quitarme a un par de empresas y quedarme alrededor de 25.

Cualquier persona que invierta A LARGO PLAZO debería poder hacerse unos excel, tirar de datos de éstas empresas, y al menos una vez al año analizar como han funcionado. Yo soy de leerme los informes de ésas empresas porque me interesa saber que es lo que estan haciendo. Al fin y al cabo, un inversor por dividendos es, como cualquier otro inversor, dueño de esas empresas. ¿Por qué no tendría que interesarte y mucho lo que esas empresas hacen con el dinero que les prestas?

NOTICIA APARTE: Rezo porque la semana que viene tengamos otra gran caida. La subida de la semana que viene me ha dejado con bastante liquidez al refinar mis compras. He vendido cosas que ya no quería, y rebajado la participación en cosas que he sentido que tenía demasiado. Al final he acabado con una cartera con un 20% de líquido en ella, cuando lo normal es que tenga sobre un 5%.

Si os interesa quiero entrar/ampliar especialmente en Pfizer, Danone, IBM, Cisco, Alstom, Credicorp, y E.ON, entre otras. Bueno, e intentar pillar Siemens a 100 que se me cayó de las manos en su última caida por imbécil (yo).


----------



## hortera (9 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En España la gente es bastante gilipollas:
> 1. Tenemos una gran mayoría de gente con muy poca sesera.
> 2. Arrastramos mucha religión, misticismo, y basuras como refranes que se usan como verdades absolutas.
> 3. Somos muy envidiosos.
> ...



en España vivimos en un pais de ladrones, o lo que es lo mismo de comunistas (aunque los de derechas tambien roban, debe ser algo intrínseco al caracter hispano)

Los números de la verdad de Amancio Ortega que destrozan a Pablo Iglesias
cuantas familias comen gracias a este hombre, y paga 1600 millones en España.... pero los ladrones quieren mas.


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Nov 2020)

como veis Kinder Mongar ahora?
cuando estaba a 11,50 no tenía la menor duda, pero después de la subida de estos dos días...


----------



## BABY (10 Nov 2020)

Sigue estando en un buen precio, pero a lo mejor podría haber alguna corrección.......o no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> como veis Kinder Mongar ahora?
> cuando estaba a 11,50 no tenía la menor duda, pero después de la subida de estos dos días...





BABY dijo:


> Sigue estando en un buen precio, pero a lo mejor podría haber alguna corrección.......o no.



Yo la compré bien, le he ganado beneficios y la semana que viene me vienen los dividendos.

Dicho ésto: Me voy a deshacer de ella el año que viene porque no me cuadran sus números.

Si yo HOY no la tuviera no entraría.

Y por favor recuerden donde estamos: Hilo de inversor por dividendos...A LARGO PLAZO.


----------



## Magnificat (10 Nov 2020)

¿Entraríais o ampliaríais Pfizer ahora que está cayendo? ¿No os parece bastante escasa la subida que ha tenido con la noticia de la vacuna? Sólo mañana 300 millones de dosis que le venden a Europa...¿Alguien tiene alguna teoría de por qué baja hoy?
Saludos.


----------



## BABY (10 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo la compré bien, le he ganado beneficios y la semana que viene me vienen los dividendos.
> 
> Dicho ésto: Me voy a deshacer de ella el año que viene porque no me cuadran sus números.
> 
> ...



Que es lo que no te cuadra @FeministoDeIzquierdas?. La deuda?.
Por cierto, ¿que empresas ves ahora para el largo plazo?. Estas subidas tan fuertes a mi me descolocan un poco, estaba haciendo buenas entradas, llevo la cartera bastante en verde pero al 60% de liquidez todavía.


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo la compré bien, le he ganado beneficios y la semana que viene me vienen los dividendos.
> 
> Dicho ésto: Me voy a deshacer de ella el año que viene porque no me cuadran sus números.
> 
> ...



Lo tendré en cuenta, estaba dudando estre esta , AT&T y Enbridge , pero sobre todo la última ha subido bastante, creo que toca esperar.
gracias


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> ¿Entraríais o ampliaríais Pfizer ahora que está cayendo? ¿No os parece bastante escasa la subida que ha tenido con la noticia de la vacuna? Sólo mañana 300 millones de dosis que le venden a Europa...¿Alguien tiene alguna teoría de por qué baja hoy?
> Saludos.



porque la vacuna es un bluf...


----------



## BABY (10 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> porque la vacuna es un bluf...



Hombre, yo no diría que es un bluf, pero si que aún es pronto, se necesitan más voluntarios, más tiempo y más pruebas. Cierto es que la acción no ha subido lo que se esperaría cuando has alcanzado un hito médico-cientifico a la altura de la penicilina, la anestesia o la viagra, y eso hace que haya que ser prudentes y no temblar porque se escape el tren (aunque sea difícil).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> ¿Entraríais o ampliaríais Pfizer ahora que está cayendo? ¿No os parece bastante escasa la subida que ha tenido con la noticia de la vacuna? Sólo mañana 300 millones de dosis que le venden a Europa...¿Alguien tiene alguna teoría de por qué baja hoy?
> Saludos.



Es una buena pregunta.

Yo, personalmente, entraría porque tiene buena reputación y dividendos, pero también tiene mucha mierda...aunque al menos no es Bayer.

De hecho, si cae por debajo de 25-27 compro mas.

Y hablando de Bayer, al precio al que esta se pone interesante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Que es lo que no te cuadra @FeministoDeIzquierdas?. La deuda?.
> Por cierto, ¿que empresas ves ahora para el largo plazo?. Estas subidas tan fuertes a mi me descolocan un poco, estaba haciendo buenas entradas, llevo la cartera bastante en verde pero al 60% de liquidez todavía.



1. Paga demasiado interés en deuda.
2. Ha bajado beneficios.
3. Paga demasiado en dividendos. Yo a partir de 7% me dejan de gustar.

Ahora mismo no acabo de verle futuro, así que le voy a dar patada este año o el que viene.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> porque la vacuna es un bluf...





BABY dijo:


> Hombre, yo no diría que es un bluf, pero si que aún es pronto, se necesitan más voluntarios, más tiempo y más pruebas. Cierto es que la acción no ha subido lo que se esperaría cuando has alcanzado un hito médico-cientifico a la altura de la penicilina, la anestesia o la viagra, y eso hace que haya que ser prudentes y no temblar porque se escape el tren (aunque sea difícil).



Que yo tenga Pfizer no tiene absolútamente nada que ver con la vacuna. Llevo con ellos comprando y vendiendo desde el 2016 con resultados extraordinarios. Cuando no me han dado buenos dividendos me han dado buenos ROI al venderlos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

Por cierto, CREDICORP va a liarla parda en Diciembre y Enero. Me lo ha dicho éste:






No. Me lo han dicho sus fundamentales. Sobre todo que un 70% esta en manos de instituciones = dinero infinito.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Paga demasiado interés en deuda.
> 2. Ha bajado beneficios.
> 3. Paga demasiado en dividendos. Yo a partir de 7% me dejan de gustar.
> 
> Ahora mismo no acabo de verle futuro, así que le voy a dar patada este año o el que viene.



Hola, dos preguntas:

1) El pago de intereses en deuda lo calculas dividiendo los gastos financieros de perdidas y ganancias entre el total de deuda corto plazo+deuda largo plazo??

2) el 7% de pago en dividendos te refieres a dividendos pagados entre precio acción??


----------



## Ai1b2 (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, CREDICORP va a liarla parda en Diciembre y Enero. Me lo ha dicho éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me extraña esta elección, la deuda parece alta ( más de 200%), el per a 58 también, payout demasiado alto .... Lo único que parece que tiene buenas perspectivas de crecimiento 
No parece mejor alguna otra como *H&T Group* (Casa de empeños)sin deuda per bajo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hola, dos preguntas:
> 
> 1) El pago de intereses en deuda lo calculas dividiendo los gastos financieros de perdidas y ganancias entre el total de deuda corto plazo+deuda largo plazo??
> 
> 2) el 7% de pago en dividendos te refieres a dividendos pagados entre precio acción??



Hola.

A tus preguntas:

1. Yo separo deuda a corto y deuda a largo, y luego calibro en función del tipo de empresa que sea. En otras palabras: Primero me fijo en si pueden hacer frente a sus obligaciones urgentes sin pedir mas dinero. Si es así, entonces analizo el largo dependiendo de la empresa. Si hablamos de "utilities" (electricidad, gas, etc) no me preocupa que tenga deuda siempre y cuando no sea exagerada y se mantenga en el tiempo. Si una eléctrica debe 1000 millones pero los debe desde hace 10 años y éste valor se mantiene en el tiempo, pues no me preocupa. Pero si es una empresa de electrónica (Fortec Elektro por ejemplo) yo necesito ver que esa deuda tiene periodos de bajada constante, luego inversión en materiales con subida de deuda, y luego vuelta a bajar de deuda.

2. Si. Es la cantidad que se paga con respecto al precio medio de la acción. En realidad éstos datos los pongo en el foro, pero en mi cartera el ratio lo comparo con el precio original de compra. Por ejemplo, si tengo 100 acciones a 1 euro de una empresa X, y ésta me da unos dividendos anuales del 0.04 por acción, para mi me esta pagando un 4%. Si el precio de la acción sube de 1 euro a 5 no me importa. Lo único que me importa son los beneficios con respecto al precio de compra original.

Por el mismo patrón si esa empresa X reduce dividendos entonces tenemos un problema, independientemente del precio de la acción.

En mi cartera el precio de la acción solamente es relevante a la hora de prepararse para las próximas crisis. Como he dicho en otros hilos, la siguiente crisis debería venir a principios del 2022. En Diciembre del 2021 pondré stop-loss en todas mis acciones. Si estan altas les meteré su precio actual menos 20-30%, y si estan bajas las dejaré ir a un 5-10% sobre su precio de compra.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tengo Xiaomi. No es dividendera pero está espectacular. Empecé a comprarla a 1.4 y ahora esta en 2.46. Si para finales del 2019 está en 3.00 euros pondré el stop loss a 2.50. Si por el contrario está en 2.50 pondré el stop-loss a 2.10. Así, pase lo que pase le gano dinero. Y si son dividenderas (como casi toda mi cartera) pues también les habré ganado los dividendos del 2020 y 2021.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Cheniere recomendadísima siempre y cuando se ponga a 40 euros, 41 si me apuras. Ahora mismo la veo cara.

Enagas Española = Ni con un palo. Y Kinder morgan como ya he explicado me parece una loteria y yo no juego.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Yo la pillo via Bolsa de Berlin (CHQ1) a 44 euros ahora mismo.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A tus preguntas:
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que llega la crisis de 2022 y te salta el stop loss, a que precio volverías a comprarla??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Suponiendo que llega la crisis de 2022 y te salta el stop loss, a que precio volverías a comprarla??



No voy a invocar a cierto @SargentoHighway al que le dice que ciertas acciones iban a caer si o si, e incluso le dije cuanto, y que me debe unos vinos que me cobraré a poco que quiten lo de los bozales y me vuelva a España, pero si tu quieres como ya tengo los vinitos asegurados nos podemos jugar unos calamares que también me gustan mucho. Tu eliges si van a ser fritos, a la romana, o como tú quieras.

La caida debería durar durante todo el 2022, saliéndonos sobre el Q2 del 2023.

Xiaomi es un caso especial. Si yo no la tuviera la compraría ahora mismo al precio que fuera, metiéndole un stop-loss a lo máximo que pueda (por ejemplo, precio de Diciembre del 2019 - 20%). Yo supongo que para finales del 2019 debería ir tocando los 5 euros o cerquita, así que pondría el stop-loss a 4 euros, y pondría compras a 3 euros, 2, y 1.5 euros.

Suponiendo que hubiera invertido un total de 1000 euros (he metido mas, pero es para hacer la cuenta de la vieja) y suponiendo una media de compra de 2 euros la acción (empecé a 1.4, pero por hacer cuentas de viejas), tendría pues un paquete de 500 acciones (tengo bastante mas, cuenta de la vieja). Eso nos daría lo siguiente: 500 acciones x 4 euros al stop loss = 2000 euros = 100% de beneficio. Un ROI COJONUDO para una inversión a un año y pico, creo yo.

Pero yo espero que Xiaomi no se vea afectado por la crisis del 2022. Afectará a EEUU / Europa pero Xiaomi puede que se salve.


----------



## Magnificat (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No voy a invocar a cierto @SargentoHighway al que le dice que ciertas acciones iban a caer si o si, e incluso le dije cuanto, y que me debe unos vinos que me cobraré a poco que quiten lo de los bozales y me vuelva a España, pero si tu quieres como ya tengo los vinitos asegurados nos podemos jugar unos calamares que también me gustan mucho. Tu eliges si van a ser fritos, a la romana, o como tú quieras.
> 
> La caida debería durar durante todo el 2022, saliéndonos sobre el Q2 del 2023.
> 
> ...



mmmm, y cuando tengas tiempo y ganas ¿podrías contarnos qué piensas que causará esa crisis del 2022 y por qué opinas con tanta seguridad que ocurrirá y durará tanto tiempo? Yo te leería con gusto. 
Saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> mmmm, y cuando tengas tiempo y ganas ¿podrías contarnos qué piensas que causará esa crisis del 2022 y por qué opinas con tanta seguridad que ocurrirá y durará tanto tiempo? Yo te leería con gusto.
> Saludos.



Eso si que no va a ser, lo siento. Indirectamente el análisis macro es algo que hago en mi empresa y no puedo soltar datos mas específicos. Con lo que suelto simplemente parezco un conspiranoico y no pasa nada.

Sin embargo si que explicaré lo siguiente, ya que son hechos comprobables y comprobados. A nivel macro tenemos ciclos de subidas y bajadas, de expansión y de compresión, de burbuja y estallido. Si vas observando como los paises se van endeudando puedes, a nivel macro, "prededir" burbujas y estallidos.

Ni yo ni nadie podemos predecir lo del coronavirus, pero si podemos predecir que si una empresa está muy endeudada cualquier evento (sea terrorista, coronavirus, guerra, aranceles) causa su desestabilización. Nuestro rango de acierto en mi empresa (repito: lo usamos para otros temas) sobrepasa el 70% en general y en ciertos mercados pasamos del 90%. Precísamente el dato de Coima que usé en el hilo del Sargento viene de esos datos macro y en el propio hilo puedes ver la precisión que alcanzó.

Imagínate un balón que inflas todos los años desde hace 40 años a la misma velocidad mas o menos. Podrás predecir con cierta precisión cuando ese balón va a estallar y te equivocarás quizás en meses o un año a lo sumo. Pues eso hacemos (indirectamente); estudiamos macro y "predecimos".


----------



## Magnificat (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso si que no va a ser, lo siento. Indirectamente el análisis macro es algo que hago en mi empresa y no puedo soltar datos mas específicos. Con lo que suelto simplemente parezco un conspiranoico y no pasa nada.
> 
> Sin embargo si que explicaré lo siguiente, ya que son hechos comprobables y comprobados. A nivel macro tenemos ciclos de subidas y bajadas, de expansión y de compresión, de burbuja y estallido. Si vas observando como los paises se van endeudando puedes, a nivel macro, "prededir" burbujas y estallidos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. La verdad es que suena muy coherente lo que dices. Espero que mantengas el hilo abierto para entonces. Oye, por cierto, si lees esto y tienes ganas de contestar a un tío como yo que no tiene mucha idea. Compré algunas acciones de Pfizer siguiendo tu consejo hace unos días y ahora he leído por ahí que están a punto de dar acciones de Viatris por spinoff o yo qué sé desde mañana hasta el 16. ¿Deberían ser buenas noticias? ¿El tratamiento fiscal del regalo de unas acciones cómo va, se declara luego a Hacienda como valor de compra 0? Si no me estoy enterando de nada o no tienes ganas de responder ni te preocupes. Saludos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Nov 2020)

en que paises retienen menos a los extrangeros por dividendos sin tener que andar haciendo papeleo?.


----------



## Rexter (11 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> en que paises retienen menos a los extrangeros por dividendos sin tener que andar haciendo papeleo?.



La mayoría te retienen más del 15 así que si quieres recuperar pasta toca hacer papeleo. Luego tienes holanda que te quita un 15% luego no hay donde rascar.

En mi cartera de dividendos españolas solo tengo una que me gusta, y porque le tengo cariño. Aunque solo esté la retención habitual y lo lógico sea centrar una cartera de dividendos en tu propio país... Pues como que nadie se fía de España.

Siendo español que tributa en España me gustan sobre todo las inglesas, con un 0% de retención y es un mercado fuerte y seguro en un país serio. Otros países serios de Europa ya pierden atractivo por retener un 15% y en UK hay muy buenas compañías. 

Y luego me gustan empresas con sede en Chipre, Hong Kong o incluso en "paraísos fiscales". Que esas no suelen retener nada. A veces hay algunos impuestos o tasas, pero son muy inferiores al 15% que te comerían en cualquier otro país.

Ya dejo a la opinión de cada uno la seguridad que le dan empresas con sede en esos últimos países. Evidentemente no es la seguridad que te da UK (mi favorito para tema dividendos) pero a mi me resultan más fiables que España, sobre todo si ves que la empresa está bien auditada y no es un chiringuito.

El riesgo 0 no existe ni en los mejores mercados. Y si no que pregunten a los alemanes por el caso Wirecard.

Seguramente feministo tenga otra opinión y mucho mejor fundamentada que la mía, que yo soy un pipiolo sin mucha experiencia. Pero bueno, hemos venido a Burbuja a debatir, que así es como se aprende.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Nov 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> La mayoría te retienen más del 15 así que si quieres recuperar pasta toca hacer papeleo. Luego tienes holanda que te quita un 15% luego no hay donde rascar.
> 
> En mi cartera de dividendos españolas solo tengo una que me gusta, y porque le tengo cariño. Aunque solo esté la retención habitual y lo lógico sea centrar una cartera de dividendos en tu propio país... Pues como que nadie se fía de España.
> 
> ...



alguna electrica en UK con dividendo jugoso?.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> La mayoría te retienen más del 15 así que si quieres recuperar pasta toca hacer papeleo. Luego tienes holanda que te quita un 15% luego no hay donde rascar.
> 
> En mi cartera de dividendos españolas solo tengo una que me gusta, y porque le tengo cariño. Aunque solo esté la retención habitual y lo lógico sea centrar una cartera de dividendos en tu propio país... Pues como que nadie se fía de España.
> 
> ...



_Pues no, pringao, las has cagado tio porque no tengo mejor opinión que tú, sácate la polla anda._

Es vroma, no me cobres doble imposición.

En serio, no puedo aportar nada porque ni de lejos lo podría haber explicado yo mejor que tú. Yo tengo un contable que me hace todos esos papeleos, ya que mi situación fiscal es complicada (no tengo cojones de cotizar 10 años juntos en un mismo pais). Menos mal que en Europa hay acuerdos por el tema de jubilación porque de lo contrario me iba a cagar pero bien.

Quizás pueda aportar formularios como el de Alemania, pero tu explicación es sublime. Por cierto, llámame loco pero yo nunca he tenido problemas con Hong Kong en tema dividendero.


----------



## BABY (11 Nov 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> La mayoría te retienen más del 15 así que si quieres recuperar pasta toca hacer papeleo. Luego tienes holanda que te quita un 15% luego no hay donde rascar.
> 
> En mi cartera de dividendos españolas solo tengo una que me gusta, y porque le tengo cariño. Aunque solo esté la retención habitual y lo lógico sea centrar una cartera de dividendos en tu propio país... Pues como que nadie se fía de España.
> 
> ...



@Rexter , hasta donde yo se la retención en origen de dividendos cobrados de empresas de UK es 0. Coincido contigo en que es uno de mis paises favoritos para invertir. Y encima la libra está a precios bastante atractivos. ¿Cuáles son tus empresas favoritas?.

Este enlace esta muy bien para el tema de doble imposición y demás enfocado a empresas dividenderas.

▷ Dividendos extranjeros: todo lo que necesitas saber【2020】


----------



## Rexter (12 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> @Rexter , hasta donde yo se la retención en origen de dividendos cobrados de empresas de UK es 0. Coincido contigo en que es uno de mis paises favoritos para invertir. Y encima la libra está a precios bastante atractivos. ¿Cuáles son tus empresas favoritas?.
> 
> Este enlace esta muy bien para el tema de doble imposición y demás enfocado a empresas dividenderas.
> 
> ▷ Dividendos extranjeros: todo lo que necesitas saber【2020】



Fallo garrafal mío, estaba considerando el crédito fiscal británico. Que aparece descontado pero es a mayores del dividendo, solo que los extranjeros no lo recibimos.

Tenía las ideas mal ordenadas en la cabeza.

Com vuestro permiso editaré el post para evitar confundir a la gente. Ya quedan los quotes para dejar mis vergüenzas al aire jajajajaja


----------



## Rexter (12 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quizás pueda aportar formularios como el de Alemania, pero tu explicación es sublime. Por cierto, llámame loco pero yo nunca he tenido problemas con Hong Kong en tema dividendero.



A mi Hong Kong tampoco me genera ninguna incertidumbre de momento. Pero a mucha gente el tema de ser una región china le espanta. Y las empresas de índices asiáticos no son las más dadas a dar buenos dividendos, aunque si se buscan mínimamente se encuentran.

Y ya te digo, ahora mismo prefiero algunas empresas con sede en las Caimán, isla de Mann, etc. Que las empresas españolas, salvo Nicolás Correa, no las toco ni con un palo. A ese chicharro le tengo cariño, de modo que es la excepción.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Nov 2020)

Los etf ucits no tienen el problema de doble imposición, no??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

*A TOMAR POR CULO LOS DIVIDENDOS DE DISNEY*

_Disney's struggles prompted the company to suspend its semi-annual dividend. The company said this is being done "in light of the ongoing impact of COVID-19 and the Company's decision to prioritize investment in its direct-to-consumer initiatives."_

Disney paga dividendos en Julio y Enero. Ya sabemos que en Enero del 2021 vamos a comer mojones, así que le daré a Disney hasta Julio del 2021 para volver a dividendear.

Si en Julio vuelven a dar dividendos o al menos anuncian que lo volverán a hacer, se salvará. Si no, fuera de mi cartera.

He dicho.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Los etf ucits no tienen el problema de doble imposición, no??



Depende del pais donde los contrates.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> A mi Hong Kong tampoco me genera ninguna incertidumbre de momento. Pero a mucha gente el tema de ser una región china le espanta.* Y las empresas de índices asiáticos no son las más dadas a dar buenos dividendos*, aunque si se buscan mínimamente se encuentran.
> 
> Y ya te digo, ahora mismo prefiero algunas empresas con sede en las Caimán, isla de Mann, etc. Que las empresas españolas, salvo Nicolás Correa, no las toco ni con un palo. A ese chicharro le tengo cariño, de modo que es la excepción.



Correcto, no ves mucho bueno pero ves si buscas bien.

En mi cartera:
- Lenovo (5.37%, dos veces al año).

En mi lista de futuribles:
- CK Hutchinson (5.83%). Entro si toca 5 euros.
- Qindao Ports International (4.76%). Entro si toca 0.480 euros.


----------



## XXavier (13 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *A TOMAR POR CULO LOS DIVIDENDOS DE DISNEY*
> 
> _Disney's struggles prompted the company to suspend its semi-annual dividend. The company said this is being done "in light of the ongoing impact of COVID-19 and the Company's decision to prioritize investment in its direct-to-consumer initiatives."_
> 
> ...



Es una empresa cuyos ingresos proceden sobre todo de los parques de atracciones. Como esa actividad está muy deprimida con la pandemia, es de esperar lo que sucede con los dividendos. Pero si la famosa vacuna funcionara, la situación cambiaría de signo, los parques se llenarían a rebosar, y abundarían los dividendos.

Sin embargo, puestos a apostar por dividendos futuros post-pandemia, yo preferiría otro tipo de empresas; IAG por ejemplo... La actividad de Disney se me antoja algo 'antigua'...


----------



## BABY (13 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *A TOMAR POR CULO LOS DIVIDENDOS DE DISNEY*
> 
> _Disney's struggles prompted the company to suspend its semi-annual dividend. The company said this is being done "in light of the ongoing impact of COVID-19 and the Company's decision to prioritize investment in its direct-to-consumer initiatives."_
> 
> ...



Y has pensado en vender ya con ganancias y rotar a una acción más acorde con tu filosofía?


XXavier dijo:


> Es una empresa cuyos ingresos proceden sobre todo de los parques de atracciones. Como esa actividad está muy deprimida con la pandemia, es de esperar lo que sucede con los dividendos. Pero si la famosa vacuna funcionara, la situación cambiaría de signo, los parques se llenarían a rebosar, y abundarían los dividendos.
> 
> Sin embargo, puestos a apostar por dividendos futuros post-pandemia, yo preferiría otro tipo de empresas; IAG por ejemplo... La actividad de Disney se me antoja algo 'antigua'...



¿Actividad antigua?.¿Has oído hablar de Disney+ o Marvel?. Y sobre IAG, antes de que se vea un dividendo, hay que pagar mucha deuda. En el caso de que los hubiera, son a repartir entre muchísimas más acciones que han tenido que crear para la ampliacion de capital (y que no venga otra). Cuando Disney empiece a abrir parques, gana dinero desde la primera entrada que venda. Para que IAG gane dinero, tienen que volar muchos pasajeros durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> *Es una empresa cuyos ingresos proceden sobre todo de los parques de atracciones*. Como esa actividad está muy deprimida con la pandemia, es de esperar lo que sucede con los dividendos. Pero si la famosa vacuna funcionara, la situación cambiaría de signo, los parques se llenarían a rebosar, y abundarían los dividendos.
> 
> Sin embargo, puestos a apostar por dividendos futuros post-pandemia, yo preferiría otro tipo de empresas; IAG por ejemplo... La actividad de Disney se me antoja algo 'antigua'...



Desde el respeto y por favor no te lo tomes a mal, pero lo que has puesto en negrita es el motivo por el cual *el inversor por dividendos debe estudiar las empresas que compra*.







Esa gráfica es un resumen del trabajo de campo que yo mismo hice en su día. A _grosso modo_ podemos decir que disney tiene tres grandes bloques: Parques y juguetes, cadenas de televisión, y productos de estudio (pelis). En 2019 comenzó su carrera Disney+ para competir con Netflix, empezando con la compra de Hulu.

En otras palabras: Ni tan siquiera un 30% de sus ingresos provienen de los parques de atracciones. Te podría otorgar un 33% con un poco de contabilidad creativa, pero ni de coña es "sus ingresos provienen sobre todo de los parques de atracciones".

Disney hace dinero con sus pelis, sus series, sus cadenas de televisión...y también con sus parques. En ese aspecto ni tan siquiera esta bien diversificada (opinión personal). Disney puede mantenerse durante años vendiendo el 100% de sus parques y viviendo solo de Royalties (he hecho el estudio previo) porque Disney es como la Coca-cola, un producto que nos puede emocionalmente.

Si quieres hablar de penalización te diré lo que ha penalizado a Disney: Los parques (si, pero solo en un 30%) y ESPN+ que eso si que les ha hecho daño. Al no haber deportes, no hay retransmisión y la gente se pone a ver series. Como Disney+ aún no ha madurado, el mercado se lo ha comido Netflix y las otras. Ésto no me lo he sacado de la chorba, son datos publicos que puedes obtener.

La pandemia es algo temporal. Terminará como terminaron las otras crisis y como empezará y terminará la crisis del 2022, pero empresas como Disney saben bien lo que hacen. En el caso de Disney su modelo es el siguiente:
1. Películas y series que luego convierten en
2. Merchandising que luego convierten en
3. Parques de atracciones.

Y en paralelo ESPN+, ABC, y otras cosas para adultos bajo otros nombres. Aqui te dejo una gráfica para que lo entiendas mejor:






De buen rollo, ¿eh?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y has pensado en vender ya con ganancias y rotar a una acción más acorde con tu filosofía?



Si, claro. Ahora en Diciembre quiero exponeros (y exponerme) mi cartera tal cual la tengo ahora. También hablaré de empresas que compré y vendí en 2020, y lo que quiero tener o vender en 2021. Ahí hablaré de futuras candidatas.

Como decía, a Disney le voy a dar una nueva oportunidad en 2021. Si de aqui a Julio ganan mucho con Disney+ y nos cuentan que volverán a dar dividendos en 2022 (por decir algo), pues me la quedaré a la espera de ver cuanto dan. Si deciden que no se sabe cuando volverán a dar dividendos, pues con todo el dolor de mi corazón se tendrán que ir.

En mi radar tengo empresas en las que quiero volver a entrar o entrar por primera vez. Entre ellas BASF, Accor, Rio Tinto, Coima, Japan Tobacco, Dow, Boeing...vamos, que mercado hay. Y todas las que vosotros propongais y pasen mi "FeministoTest".

En mi campaña del 2021 tengo proyectado *el número 36*. Osea, 36 empresas, o aumentar las acciones de 24 empresas (dos tercios de 36), o alguna combinación del estilo. 36 es mi número cabalístico feministeril (es coña, es un multiplo de los 12 meses del año para recordarme invertir cada mes de forma consistente).


----------



## XXavier (13 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el respeto y por favor no te lo tomes a mal, pero lo que has puesto en negrita es el motivo por el cual *el inversor por dividendos debe estudiar las empresas que compra*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es cierto... Estaba convencido de que Disney vivía de los parques de atracciones... Hay que mirar las cosas, sí...


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Depende del pais donde los contrates.



He comprado etf de aristócratas en Milán... Ahí hay problemas??y si los hubiese comprado en Alemania??

Gracias por responder a todo. Has montado muy buen hilo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Pues es cierto... Estaba convencido de que Disney vivía de los parques de atracciones... Hay que mirar las cosas, sí...



Encantado de poder abrirte los ojos.

Es lo que siempre digo: Aqui venimos a hacer dinero. Mi ejemplo (malo, porque no es dividendera) es Xiaomi. A mi no me verás muerto con un Xiaomi en la mano, pero como empresa representa el 5% de toda mi cartera (un pellizco curioso, pues tengo casi 30 empresas en mi "conglomerado").

Osea, paso de sus productos, pero sé que desde el punto de vista financiero es un empresote que va a multiplicar su valor. Empecé a comprar cuando estaba en 1.4 y ahora esta en 2.67. ¿Por qué? Pues porque a pesar de no gustarme su producto estudié la empresa y me dí cuenta de que son un conglomerado del copón en Asia a punto de explotar en Europa, EEUU, y Sudamérica.

Es importante estudiar las empresas antes de comprarlas, y no solo su balance sino también lo que hacen, lo que quieren hacer, etc...y así formarte una idea de si es una buena empresa para invertir.

Paciencia y a seguir formándote.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> He comprado etf de aristócratas en Milán... Ahí hay problemas??y si los hubiese comprado en Alemania??
> 
> Gracias por responder a todo. Has montado muy buen hilo



No sé a cual te refieres. Pon el ticker (el nombre) y lo podré ver mejor.

Un ETF es un paquete de empresas. Osea si yo soy una empresa Española puedo hacer un ETF de empresas americanas y tu entonces comprarías mi ETF sin tener que pagar doble imposición.

PS: Aristocratas de Milan...¿el CEO no se llamará por casualidad Rocco Sifredi?


----------



## burbujasplot (13 Nov 2020)

que os parece: 
*CenturyLink Inc (LUMN)*


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No sé a cual te refieres. Pon el ticker (el nombre) y lo podré ver mejor.
> 
> Un ETF es un paquete de empresas. Osea si yo soy una empresa Española puedo hacer un ETF de empresas americanas y tu entonces comprarías mi ETF sin tener que pagar doble imposición.
> 
> PS: Aristocratas de Milan...¿el CEO no se llamará por casualidad Rocco Sifredi?



No joe.. Me refería al de spdr de aristócratas de europa y al de su versión de usa comprado en la bolsa de Milán. 

El del isin IE00B5M1WJ87


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> que os parece:
> *CenturyLink Inc (LUMN)*



No lo veo claro.

Tiene mucha deuda a corto plazo (3.5B de assets para 5.9B de liabilities) y solo ha sido éste año cuando han hecho el break-even.

Yo la compraría para ponerla en mi apartado de "apuestas" (como tengo a Xiaomi) pero no cumple con mis condiciones mínimas para entrar en la cartera principal.

Dicho ésto, como apuesta puede ser muy buena (debería valer al menos 25 euros y está en 8) así que, repito, COMO APUESTA me parece interesante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No joe.. Me refería al de spdr de aristócratas de europa y al de su versión de usa comprado en la bolsa de Milán.
> 
> El del isin IE00B5M1WJ87



IE es Irlanda, así que impuestos a Irlanda.

PS: ¿Pero ya has conocido a Rocco Sifredi o no? Es para un trabajo del colegio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

*KINDER MORGAN DANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Si señor, mas dividendos para la buchaca. Hoy nos han llegado USD 0.26 por acción de Kinder Morgan.

Es una empresa de la que me voy a deshacer en 2021 (los números no me cuadran) pero mientras tanto me alegra recibir estas pequeñas bonificaciones.

Kinder Morgan da dividendos 4 veces al año, sobre el 8%, y éste año no nos ha fallado ni una sola vez. No solo eso, sino que ha repartido mas o menos los mismos dividendos por acción.

Ahora que lo pienso quizás debería darles una segunda oportunidad. Para mi su problema es que han gastado mucho dinero y no quieren bajar dividendos, y todo eso me produce miedo. Mis cuentas me dicen que se va a poner en 9 euros (ahora estan sobre 11) y prefiero venderlas con beneficio a verlas caer...

Pero me la pone dura que me den unos dividendos tan gordos y de forma consistente...

¡Puta mierda, no sé que hacer!


----------



## tactics (16 Nov 2020)

Yo la tengo desde hace mucho, redujo el dividendo bastante hace tiempo para cuadrar sus cuentas y bajó bastante su deuda.
Se mueve mucho entre el ratio de 10 y 20 euros, lo mejor es comprarla en la parte baja y largarla en la alta, si la tienes comprada en la baja, yo te aconsejaría que la mantuvieras, pero ya sabes que el que aconseja no paga.
Muchas gracias por tus aportes, yo también intento hacer una cartera de divis y no es nada fácil.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

tactics dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde hace mucho, redujo el dividendo bastante hace tiempo para cuadrar sus cuentas y bajó bastante su deuda.
> Se mueve mucho entre el ratio de 10 y 20 euros, lo mejor es comprarla en la parte baja y largarla en la alta, si la tienes comprada en la baja, yo te aconsejaría que la mantuvieras, pero ya sabes que el que aconseja no paga.
> Muchas gracias por tus aportes, yo también intento hacer una cartera de divis y no es nada fácil.



Gracias por el consejo.

La compre sobre 11, y la verdad es que se portan bien con los dividendos. Mis números me salen entre 9 y 10 en 2021...dando un dividendo del 8% no importa demasiado que caiga un poquito pero no quiero que se convierta en costumbre...

Tendré que volver a mirar los fundamentales a ver si veo algo mas en claro.

Por cierto, en Diciembre voy a publicar mi cartera entera y lo que he ido haciendo en 2020. No es que sea un superexperto pero igual te interesa. Quiero creer que tengo una carterita curiosa y estará bien escuchar vuestros consejos y opiniones.

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

Minuto 36:50

Perdón por el offtopic relativo...pero prestad atención amigos.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IE es Irlanda, así que impuestos a Irlanda.
> 
> PS: ¿Pero ya has conocido a Rocco Sifredi o no? Es para un trabajo del colegio.



Sabes cómo funciona el tema de impuestos en Irlanda para etf?? Te retienen ellos algo y hay que mandarles nota para que no te retengan o como?

Otra pregunta... La gestora de etf, en este caso spdr, se encarga de que no la retengan a ella los dividiendos en los distintos países donde las empresas tienen su sede?

Eres todo un clásico consumiendo entretenimiento de los grandes de la historia como Roco!!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Sabes cómo funciona el tema de impuestos en Irlanda para etf?? Te retienen ellos algo y hay que mandarles nota para que no te retengan o como?
> 
> Otra pregunta... La gestora de etf, en este caso spdr, se encarga de que no la retengan a ella los dividiendos en los distintos países donde las empresas tienen su sede?
> 
> Eres todo un clásico consumiendo entretenimiento de los grandes de la historia como Roco!!



Vale, ya te voy entendiendo.

Creo enteder que lo que tú has hecho es comprar una de las 97 ETF que comercializa SPDR. En éste caso, has comprado la que ofrece la bolsa de Milán (por cierto, sigo sin saber qué ETF es aunque sospecho que te refieres a " SSgA SPDR S&P US Dividend Aristocrats (USDV)")

Suponiendo que esté en lo cierto, ésta ETF da unos dividendos de un 2.5%. No esta mal, y me permito recordaros que yo tengo el 100% de mi plan de pensiones privado en ETFs, si bien soy casi todo "Vanguardista".

Aqui te dejo su hoja para que la puedas estudiar bien, aunque quiero creer que ya lo has hecho:
https://www.ssga.com/library-content/products/factsheets/etfs/emea/factsheet-emea-en_gb-spyd-gy.pdf

Su TER (Total Expense Ratio), o si lo quieres mas sencillo sus "comisiones" son del 0.35%, y ahí entra la legislación Española. Siendo un fondo americano pagarás doble imposición via EEUU.

Si me equivoco que alguien me corrija.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

China y otros 14 países firman el mayor acuerdo comercial del mundo

A ver si adivinais qué dividendera tengo yo a la cual esta noticia le afecta bastante bien...y por cierto, volveré a comprar mas si cae (algo que dudo).


----------



## bientop (16 Nov 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas que rentabilidad llevas en tu cartera desde que empezaste aproximadamente?


----------



## burbujasplot (16 Nov 2020)

No pensáis que con las subidas que llevamos es mejor esperar? 
De los valores que hemos estado hablando la mayoría ha subido bastante, es posible que no pueda ya incorporar alguna duvidindera bien de precio


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vale, ya te voy entendiendo.
> 
> Creo enteder que lo que tú has hecho es comprar una de las 97 ETF que comercializa SPDR. En éste caso, has comprado la que ofrece la bolsa de Milán (por cierto, sigo sin saber qué ETF es aunque sospecho que te refieres a " SSgA SPDR S&P US Dividend Aristocrats (USDV)")
> 
> ...



Si, es ese fondo, pensé que lo habia mencionado, pero el fondo no es de Usa, es de Irlanda, como pone en el pdf que has puesto link.

Entonces me gustaría saber como va el tema de dividendos con Irlanda?? Se supone que al ser un fondo Ucit no tiene retención en Irlanda respecto a ciudadano español o estoy equivocado?? 
Entiendo que el pago de dividendos de las empresas americanas al fondo irlandés si que podrían estar sujetas a imposición pero el fondo reclama devolución de esa imposición en Irlanda??

Vamos, que no se cómo va el tema de impuestos de dividendos que va de usa a Irlanda y de Irlanda a mi bolsillo en España


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

bientop dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas que rentabilidad llevas en tu cartera desde que empezaste aproximadamente?



Buenas compañero.

No quiero faltar a tu pregunta, pero para ser sinceros debo explicar con cierto cuidado. Como creo sabes, todo lo que escribo suele estar monitorizado por algunos hueleojetes que buscan cualquier coma mal puesta para atacarme. Si, sé que es una triste existencia la del forero follagordas envidioso, pero prefiero evitar ponerles la cara colorada en otros hilos que abran del tipo "cuidado con feministo".

Así que siento el tocho de antemano. Empezemos, pues:

Responder a ésta pregunta es, al mismo tiempo, sencillo y complejo, y ésto se debe a que me lo preguntas dentro de mi hilo de dividendos.

En primer lugar tenemos que establecer el campo de juego. Quiero decir, preguntas por "mi cartera" cuando en realidad, si queremos hablar de toda la cartera, estamos hablando de todas mis inversiones, osea:
- Las rentas de mis alquileres (tres viviendas).
- Los dividendos de mi plan privado de pensiones (todo en ETFs).
- Los interéses de mis plazos fijos (ocho depósitos).
- Los beneficios de la venta de las acciones.
- Los dividendos.
- Otras cositas que no puedo mencionar aqui.

Si nos centramos en mi cartera "activa" (osea, no la de las ETFs, ya que esa es para cuando me jubile), es conveniente separar mis beneficios por dividendos y mis beneficios por la venta de acciones.

Podría hacer la chulería y decirte, siendo cierto, que ESTE AÑO llevo mas de un 20% de beneficio neto. Ésto haría pensar que debo ser un gurú financiero de la hostia, cuando la realidad simplemente obedece al haber puesto stop-loss a toda mi cartera, como llevo haciendo cuando viene una crisis. Puse mi stop-loss a finales del 2019, y me saltó en Marzo. Perdí mi cartera entera de aquel momento (casi 40 valores) pero le saqué algo mas de un 20%.

Lo que no te estoy contando es que éso, que me ha pasado unas tres o cuatro veces ya, solo ocurre en tiempos de crisis. Llevo invirtiendo desde el 2001. Empecé cagándola con daytrading, y desde entonces solo hago largo plazo y dividendos. Osea, estaría contándote una verdad manipulada.

Si quieres que te hable con datos y sinceridad prefiero hablarte de los dividendos, ya que los primeros son "fijos" y las segundas solo ocurren cuando hay crisis.

*Hablando de dividendos mi media oscila entre un 4% y un 7% de mi cartera*. Además, ponle una media de un 20% de "bonus" una vez cada 5 años por la cartera entera y te saldrá mas o menos la cifra correcta.

Importante el concepto de "mi cartera" porque yo calculo *mis dividendos* en base al precio de compra del valor.

Te pondré un ejemplo. Deutsche Telekom es mi favorita del 2020. La compré a 13.66 y me dieron 0.60 brutos por acción. Si yo hubiera invertido 1000 euros (mi inversión mínima es de 1000-5000 euros, o 500 euros si es chicharro) obtenemos 73 acciones, o 43.8 euros.

73 acciones a 13.66 dan 997.18. Mi comisión es de 1 euro (TradeRepublic). Osea, 998.18. Si he ganado 43.8 euros obtenemos un beneficio bruto de 4.38%. Como éste año cotizo en Alemania mis primeros 800 euros no pagan impuestos, pero después viene un 26.8%. Aqui cada persona y cada caso es un mundo, pues el año que viene si pasa la pandemia vuelvo a España y la cotización es diferente.

*En resumen:
1. Mi filosofía es: Solo calcular los beneficios netos por dividendos, y lo otro ponerlo en concepto de "bonus" o "suerte".
2. Mi media anual oscila entre el 4% y el 7%.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> No pensáis que con las subidas que llevamos es mejor esperar?
> De los valores que hemos estado hablando la mayoría ha subido bastante, es posible que no pueda ya incorporar alguna duvidindera bien de precio



En general, si, pero depende del valor. A veces un valor está barato incluso si esta subiendo. ¿Habrías pasado la oportunidad de comprar Tesla por 400 euros si hubieras sabido que se iba a poner en 700?

El inversor por dividendos no basa su estrategia en base a subidas o bajadas en bolsa sino en base al valor de lo que compra. Dicho ésto:

- Si ves un subidón de bolsa, vende lo que te sobre.
- Si ves caida de bolsa, compra lo que creas que son buenos valores.

Yo tengo una regla mas o menos general. Si una acción que sé que es buena cae un 10%, compro otro paquete. A veces lo hago si cae un 5% si sé que ya viene barata.

Dicho ésto, hay acciones que ni baratas seguiría comprando. Ejemplo Bayer. No tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar con esa empresa, así que de momento me abstengo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

*PFIZER NOS REGALA VIATRIS (0.12 de Viatris por cada acción de Pfizer)*

Por cada 100 acciones de Pfizer nos dan 12 de Viatris. Esta mañana me ha llegado la confirmación de mis nuevas acciones.

No son dividendos pero menos da una piedra. Yo por si acaso voy a quedármelas en 2021 a ver que pasa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

*NORSK HYDRO. DIVIDENDOS MUY RICOS LA SEMANA QUE VIENE*

Llevo recomendado Norsk Hydro desde que empecé el hilo. Pues bien, hoy me ha llegado la noticia de que ya estamos en ex-dividend.

Una acción que se ha revalorizado en un 30% y que encima se sacan la polla y nos van a dar casi un 4%. Contando con que la compré a un 30% menos de su valor mi beneficio será aún mayor. Ya os contaré la semana que viene cuando me vengan los dividendos.

Una pasada de empresa y una pasada de dividendo.


----------



## Naga2x (17 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *PFIZER NOS REGALA VIATRIS (0.12 de Viatris por cada acción de Pfizer)*
> 
> Por cada 100 acciones de Pfizer nos dan 12 de Viatris. Esta mañana me ha llegado la confirmación de mis nuevas acciones.
> 
> No son dividendos pero menos da una piedra. Yo por si acaso voy a quedármelas en 2021 a ver que pasa.



Entiendo que no hay regla de tres, que si tengo 5 acciones me como los mocos. Aparte que no me llega ni para 1... XD.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> Entiendo que no hay regla de tres, que si tengo 5 acciones me como los mocos. Aparte que no me llega ni para 1... XD.



Igual te dan un cuarto de acción  Como si fueras a por una micra de coca o algo así (que no es que yo sepa de drojas).

Y como estamos hablando de farmaceuticas, te diré que me he hecho con otro paquete de GSK. El motivo si dios quiere aparecerá en unas semanas. OJO: No me hago responsable de nada. Solo comento mis propias posiciones.


----------



## Magnificat (17 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Igual te dan un cuarto de acción  Como si fueras a por una micra de coca o algo así (que no es que yo sepa de drojas).
> 
> Y como estamos hablando de farmaceuticas, te diré que me he hecho con otro paquete de GSK. El motivo si dios quiere aparecerá en unas semanas. OJO: No me hago responsable de nada. Solo comento mis propias posiciones.



Oye, y te han llegado las acciones de Viatris o sólo la comunicación? En mi bróker ni una cosa ni la otra. Saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Oye, y te han llegado las acciones de Viatris o sólo la comunicación? En mi bróker ni una cosa ni la otra. Saludos.



Me ha llegado un "placeholder". Es como un código que aparece cada vez que me van a venir dividendos o acciones antes de que éstas lleguen. Ésto es porque ya han dado la órden pero aún no han sido recibidas por el banco, aunque como en éste caso también lo hacen cuando un spinoff viene de camino.

En cualquier caso ya veré que hacer con ellas. Igual las dejo en mi cartera por el lol.

EDITO: El número es US92556V1061. Es el antiguo código de Upjohn, la empresa que compró Pfizer para crear Viatris.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> No pensáis que con las subidas que llevamos es mejor esperar?
> De los valores que hemos estado hablando la mayoría ha subido bastante, es posible que no pueda ya incorporar alguna duvidindera bien de precio



el pescado ya esta vendido...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el pescado ya esta vendido...



¡Que va! Pues anda que no queda aún fiesta por delante...

2021 va a ser año de subidas, pero aún vamos a tener saltitos curiosos arriba y abajo. De hecho, muchos de los valores que yo tengo en cartera los compraría de nuevo ahora mismo.

Por ponerte un ejemplo propio. Glaxo está bastante bien, y Pfeizer con la coñita vuelve a subir poquito a poco. Kinder Morgan esta bajísima (aunque yo no la quiero, me acaba de regalar buenos dividendos) y se espera otra caida de Shell.

Siemens debería hacer un shock negativo, Accor debería saltar también cuando publique su Q4 y si se pone a 20 euros le meto hasta las pelotas, y si te van las emociones fuertes tienes a China Mobile que lleva años en caida libre pero creo que ahora lo puede volver a petar. Japan Tobacco estará bien a 15 euros, y acabo de vender Equinor a 13 pavos y ya está por debajo de ese valor.

Hay cositas, hamijo, hay cositas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Que va! Pues anda que no queda aún fiesta por delante...
> 
> 2021 va a ser año de subidas, pero aún vamos a tener saltitos curiosos arriba y abajo. De hecho, muchos de los valores que yo tengo en cartera los compraría de nuevo ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



bueno sí, puede haber aun mas pasos atras para poder comprar, pero a los precios actuales ya no vale la pena en general, no hay gangas, y menos fuera de españa.


----------



## hortera (18 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bueno sí, puede haber aun mas pasos atras para poder comprar, pero a los precios actuales ya no vale la pena en general, no hay gangas, y menos fuera de españa.



lo que queda son las acciones que están en el ojo del hurcarán, Boeing, Airbus, Carnival ...
lo que me da por pensar era la obsesión que tenían aqui con IAG cuando empezó todo, pensándolo ahora, era una estupidez meterse en esa acción teniendo blue chips USA a -30%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> lo que queda son las acciones que están en el ojo del hurcarán, Boeing, Airbus, Carnival ...
> lo que me da por pensar era la obsesión que tenían aqui con IAG cuando empezó todo, pensándolo ahora, era una estupidez meterse en esa acción teniendo blue chips USA a -30%



Yo era uno de ellos, pero el forero @arriba/abajo me abrió los ojos y me salí (con beneficios, por cierto). Nunca quise poner en el hilo de IAG mis movimientos porque no quería influenciar a nadie en ninguna dirección.

De hecho, IAG ni tan siquiera iba a ser dividendera. Fue una estupidez y podría haber desestabilizado mi cartera de no ser por haber escuchado a otro forero. Por eso es importante escuchar a foreros incluso si tienen opiniones contrarias a las tuyas.

Yo aspiro a ser un forero inteligente, que sabe cambiar de trayectoria, que reconoce cuando se equivoca, y que plasma lo que va aprendiendo para que otros también aprendan.

PS: Airbus esta BRUTAL. Estoy casi a punto de tocar un 50% de beneficio. Si en el 2021 empieza a dar dividendos será un gran pelotazo, aunque si no dá mas de un 4% en dividendos de lo que yo pagué la iré vendiendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2020)

Yo compré Pfizer a 28 euros. Ahora mismo está a casi 31. De momento me van a regalar Viatris y 0.32 euros de dividendos por acción para Diciembre (éste año es la CUARTA vez que da dividendos).

Pfizer me ha funcionado bien desde el 2016, y nunca le he perdido dinero. Yo tengo mi opinión personal de la venta de acciones que ya he puesto, así que cada uno haga lo que quiera hacer.

Mi consejo dividendero: Si los fundamentales funcionan, tiene muchas (aunque no todas) las papeletas para ser una buena acción.


----------



## hortera (18 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo compré Pfizer a 28 euros. Ahora mismo está a casi 31. De momento me van a regalar Viatris y 0.32 euros de dividendos por acción para Diciembre (éste año es la CUARTA vez que da dividendos).
> 
> Pfizer me ha funcionado bien desde el 2016, y nunca le he perdido dinero. Yo tengo mi opinión personal de la venta de acciones que ya he puesto, así que cada uno haga lo que quiera hacer.
> 
> Mi consejo dividendero: Si los fundamentales funcionan, tiene muchas (aunque no todas) las papeletas para ser una buena acción.



Buffett entra en farmaceúticas donde ve valor y sale de bancos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> Buffett entra en farmaceúticas donde ve valor y sale de bancos



Gracias compañero por el enlace.

Solo unas palabras de aviso: Sigo mucho a Buffett, y tengo su portfolio mapeado PERO yo tendría cuidado de hacer lo que él hace ya que él, LOGICAMENTE, primero hace su movimiento y después lo publicita. Otra cosa que también hace es, en entrevistas, hablar en términos muy políticamente correctos y luego hacer cosas distintas.

Por poner un ejemplo, como casi todos los grandes inversores es un dividendedor de cojones. Negocia dividendos casi siempre. Sin embargo, su empresa nunca ha dado dividendos. Bien por él, no me malinterpreteis, pero lo que quiero decir es que *para aprender de él lo mejor es ver lo que hace y no lo que dice*.

Si Buffett ahora anuncia que entra en farmaceuticas es porque quiere inflar el precio de éstas y lleva tiempo con el pescado vendido. Yo ahora mismo, de entrar, entraría en GSK (de hecho entré en su día y llevo pillados dividendos ricos). Pfizer creo que aún sigue bien para largo, aunque no esta tan apetitosa.

En otras palabras, si Pfizer se va a 29, a partir de ahí compraría mas paquetaje. En GSK si no estuviera ya bien cargado volvería a comprar.

Bayer también esta superbarata pero me parece peligrosa. No la recomendaría ya que puede pegar el pelotazo hacia arriba o hacia abajo, y no soy de meterme en riesgos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> lo que queda son las acciones que están en el ojo del hurcarán, Boeing, Airbus, Carnival ...
> lo que me da por pensar era la obsesión que tenían aqui con IAG cuando empezó todo, pensándolo ahora, era una estupidez meterse en esa acción teniendo blue chips USA a -30%



aqui se hablaba muy mal de repsol pero se ha revalorizado un 50% en dos semanas...


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> aqui se hablaba muy mal de repsol pero se ha revalorizado un 50% en dos semanas...



Especulación x la situación del coronavirus xq por fundamentales no és, depende de la estrategia que siga cada uno, está claro que el que compro ahora no es para dejarla una década cobrando dividendos....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Especulación x la situación del coronavirus xq por fundamentales no és, depende de la estrategia que siga cada uno, está claro que el que compro ahora no es para dejarla una década cobrando dividendos....



el secreto del exito de la inversion en bolsa no esta en analizar los fundamentales sino en analizar como la borregada va a tomar los fundamentales...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> aqui se hablaba muy mal de repsol pero se ha revalorizado un 50% en dos semanas...





El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el secreto del exito de la inversion en bolsa no esta en analizar los fundamentales sino en analizar como la borregada va a tomar los fundamentales...



"Aqui se hablaba mal del 34 rojo pero salió en la ruleta y nos podríamos haber hecho ricos"

El secreto del éxito en cualquier disciplina empieza por cuantificar ese éxito. Si el éxito es "dinero" entonces el secreto del éxito es no ser inversor, ya que de las 10 mayores fortunas del mundo NINGUNO son inversores.

Si por el contrario nos centramos en las personas que invierten, ésta es la lista de los 10 inversores mas ricos del mundo:
- Warren Buffett.
- Michael Bloomberg.
- George Soros.
- Carl Icahn.
- Joseph Safra.
- Thomas Peterffy.
- James Simon.
- Ray Dalio.
- Abigail Johnson.
- Steve Cohen.

Exceptuando a Abigail "mujer tenía que ser" Johnson, que heredó de su padre, y Safra que era banquero y bueno, vamos a dejarlo ahí, TODOS los demás son:
- Inversores a largo plazo cuyos valores suelen estar en cartera al menos 5 años. 
- Inversores dividenderos (en mayor o menor cuantía).
- Inversores técnicos, muchos con estudios avanzados de matemáticas y económicas, que siempre te hablan de macro y de fundamentales.
- Gente cuyos cálculos a veces han fallado (hola Buffett con las aerolíneas) pero al estar diversificados sus aciertos han sido muy superiores a sus fallos.

Repsol tiene todas las papeletas para ponerse a 5 euros durante el 2021. Y es cierto que a veces los fundamentales fallan (hola Enron, hola Wirecard) pero ahí es cuando entra la diversificación.

La moneda del "muchos decían tal y al final ha salido cual" tiene otra cara, y es la que muchos foreros especuladores no te va a mostrar: Sus pérdidas. Es el error del ludópata. Yo soy el primero que incluso en el 2020 he comprado valores que se salían de mi disciplina (hola IAG) e incluso habiendo ganado dinero (hola de nuevo IAG) para mi han sido errores porque he ganado por suerte, no por haber hecho caso a los fundamentales.

Yo no diría que los fundamentales son "todo". Prefiero decir que los fundamentales son un 70%, y el resto es "soplos" (de esos tengo varios) y sentido común.

Trato de montar una cartera que cumpla la disciplina que me ha llevado a que, desde que soy dividendero a largo plazo, siempre, todos los años, ganar dinero en bolsa.

Éste hilo no es ni de quimeras ni de pelotazos. Éste hilo es para conseguir vivir de rentas a través de dividendos sin prestar demasiada atención al valor puntual de una acción.


----------



## Antropico (19 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias compañero por el enlace.
> 
> Solo unas palabras de aviso: Sigo mucho a Buffett, y tengo su portfolio mapeado PERO yo tendría cuidado de hacer lo que él hace ya que él, LOGICAMENTE, primero hace su movimiento y después lo publicita. Otra cosa que también hace es, en entrevistas, hablar en términos muy políticamente correctos y luego hacer cosas distintas.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el hilo, enhorabuena lo primero. Segundo, tengo en mira a GSK hace un tiempo, como curiosidad, la la llevas en ADR en NYSE o Londres?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, enhorabuena lo primero. Segundo, tengo en mira a GSK hace un tiempo, como curiosidad, la la llevas en ADR en NYSE o Londres?



Gracias.

Mira si voy cargado de GSK que a día de hoy es el valor de mas porcentaje de mi cartera (7%). Me he aprovechado de las caidas de la semana. Dicho ésto, precísamente por ir tan cargado voy a vaciar un poco, pero mas que nada por no joder la diversificación.

Lo que tiene GSK de interesante es su tecnología auxiliar y su capacidad para manufactura. Estan colaborando con Sanofi y en 2021 será otra de las que se hinchará a vender vacunas.

La llevo en Londres.


----------



## tactics (19 Nov 2020)

No lo has mencionado, pero hoy hemos cobrado de Kinder Morgan 

Perdona, que si lo has dicho, a mí ing me hace la 13 14 siempre.

Aquí sigo suscrito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

tactics dijo:


> No lo has mencionado, pero hoy hemos cobrado de Kinder Morgan
> 
> Perdona, que si lo has dicho, a mí ing me hace la 13 14 siempre.
> 
> Aquí sigo suscrito.



¿Hoy? Pues vaya mierdón ING. Yo cobré Kinder Morgan el día 16...

Gracias de todas formas por el comentario.

Esta chulo eso de ir pillando dividendos, ¿eh? A mi lo que me gusta es que casi cada mes del año me viene alguno y es como un pequeño sueldo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Aqui se hablaba mal del 34 rojo pero salió en la ruleta y nos podríamos haber hecho ricos"
> 
> El secreto del éxito en cualquier disciplina empieza por cuantificar ese éxito. Si el éxito es "dinero" entonces el secreto del éxito es no ser inversor, ya que de las 10 mayores fortunas del mundo NINGUNO son inversores.
> 
> ...



de poco te sirven los dividendos si la borregada no hace que suba la cotizacion, como sabes los dividendos se descuentan de la cotizacion, y es la borregada la que tiene que hacer que la cotizacion los restituya o seria una forma efectiva de destruir dinero.

si pasan 5 años y la cotizacion es la inicial menos los dividendos pagados, no has ganado nada, te pongo dos ejemplos:

año 2000, plena burbuja inmobiliaria, inmobiliarias cotizadas como metrovacesa haciendose de oro y repartierdo jugosisimos dividendos, pero la borregada estaba a las punto com, terra, el reparto de frecuencias 3G a las constructoras, subian como la espuma mientras las cotizaciones de las inmobiliarias palidecian, viendo que sus dividendos eran automaticamente destruidos, que estaban tirando las ganancias por el retrete llegaron a plantearse dejar de cotizar en bolsa.

2º ejemplo, no es de bolsa, o si, pero el concepto es el mismo, el mejor coche del mundo, el alfa romeo giulia, no lo compra ni dios, la borregada no se ha fijado en el...


----------



## BABY (19 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> de poco te sirven los dividendos si la borregada no hace que suba la cotizacion, como sabes los dividendos se descuentan de la cotizacion, y es la borregada la que tiene que hacer que la cotizacion los restituya o seria una forma efectiva de destruir dinero.
> 
> si pasan 5 años y la cotizacion es la inicial menos los dividendos pagados, no has ganado nada, te pongo dos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Hombre, pero es que has ido a poner unos ejemplos....sin ir más lejos muchas de las empresas que se mencionan en este hilo vienen dando religiosamente dividendos durante años, algunas aumentándolos. Si nos vamos al Ibex pues pocas aguantan la prueba del algodón, aunque las hay también (Logista, Miquel y Costas....), pero hay por el mundo muchas empresas que respetan al accionista y retribuyen con parte de los beneficios a los DUEÑOS de la compañía, que son esos mismos accionistas. Y ya la rehostia es cuando, además de pagar al accionista, la compañía recompra acciones y las amortiza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> de poco te sirven los dividendos si la borregada no hace que suba la cotizacion, como sabes los dividendos se descuentan de la cotizacion, y es la borregada la que tiene que hacer que la cotizacion los restituya o seria una forma efectiva de destruir dinero.
> 
> si pasan 5 años y la cotizacion es la inicial menos los dividendos pagados, no has ganado nada, te pongo dos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Encantado de discutir con datos y argumentos, y has puesto un buen argumento con un buen par de ejemplos.

Volvamos pues a lo básico, no por ti que te veo puesto, sino para nuestros queridos lectores.

Como sabes, hay empresas que reparten dividendos, y otras que no. Incluso hay empresas, como las SOCIMIs o REITs, que por cojones tienen que repartir dividendos.

¿Por qué? Pues por políticas de empresa. Verás que las tecnológicas nuevas pocas veces dan dividendos porque la gente especula con su valor de volsa. Sin embargo, las empresas mas "maduras" (o viejas) dan dividendos pase lo que pase. Te pongo un ejemplo de dividendera clásica: Johnson & Johnson.
Aqui su curva de dividendos:





Aqui el valor de sus acciones:






Si te fijas verás que sus dividendos se mantienen en el tiempo, pero el valor de sus acciones ha tenido épocas buenas y chungas.

¿Qué nos quiere decir ésto? Pues lo siguiente:

*Las empresas serias que dan dividendo saben que se deben a sus inversores. Por eso en sus negocios SIEMPRE deben tener en cuenta que una parte de lo que ganen lo deben dar en dividendos. Cuando una empresa baja los dividendos es por dos motivos: Algo gordo (pandemia, 9/11, etc...) o porque la empresa tiene problemas.*

Osea, *los dividendos son una forma genial de medir la temperatura de una empresa.*

Para mi segundo ejemplo me elijo a mi mismo: Empecé a invertir en el año 2001. Primero la cagué con daytrading y con especulaciones, pero aprendí rápido y desde entonces siempre en dividendos. El valor de mi cartera ha subido y bajado, pero los dividendos siempre se han mantenido. Cuando hemos tenido crisis han saltado mis stop-loss y éstos me han hecho ganar dinero.

Mis dividendos desde siempre me han dado un 4-7% de mi cartera, cada año, todos los años. Y cuando no lo han hecho (por ejemplo, éste año) los stop-loss han cubierto la falta de dividendos.

Yo no dependo de la borregada, y entiende lo que voy a decir, en la medida de que la borregada tiran mas hacia NIO o Tesla o Bitcoin o la nueva vacunadora o lo que quiera que esté de moda en el momento. Por ejemplo, yo he tenido a Norsk Hydro en rojo y ahora mismo está a +34%, pero me da igual; lo que me importa es que los números de Norsk Hydro son competentes. ¿Ves muchos hilos aqui hablando de Norsk Hydro? No. ¿Por qué? Pues porque dudo muchísimo que Norsk Hydro se salga de entre 2 y 5 euros. Y como eso mas del 80% de la totalidad de mis empresas.

A mi no me vas a ver invertir en Metrovacesa, pero si en Hamborner REIT que lleva operando desde los años 70 dando dividendos sin fallar. No me verás invertir en Repsol pero si en Equinor (de la que me acabo de salir, con beneficios) o Shell (de la que me acabo de salir, con beneficios) porque ámbas son bastante mas sólidas. E incluso yo gané un buen dinero cuando, tras el accidente de BP, lo compré todo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque estaba claro que era algo puntual.

Quizás el nombre de mi hilo sea incorrecto. Para el 2021 lo cambiaré a algo de tipo "inversion conservadora por dividendos" o algo así.

Un saludo y encantado de seguir nuestra conversación.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

te queda mucho por aprender, el mundo empresarial esta lleno de borregada y de corrupcion, como cualquier otro entorno humano.

en un momento como el actual, en que una elite de magnates globalistas quiere apoderarse del mundo, incluidos nuestros ahorros con una politica irracional de tipos cero, me gustaria decirte que los dividendos son una alternativa, pero siento decirte que no lo son, que pagar dividendos es descapitalizarse, y dejarlo en caja es un riesgo de que te roben la empresa.

se puede dar el caso de que una empresa solvente, sin deuda, con beneficios estables y pagos de dividendos regulares acabe opada y te quedes en bragas con dividendos no compensados con la cotizacion, y digo robada porque te pueden pagar con tu propio dinero, la propia caja, hay casos...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Hombre, pero es que has ido a poner unos ejemplos....sin ir más lejos muchas de las empresas que se mencionan en este hilo vienen dando religiosamente dividendos durante años, algunas aumentándolos. Si nos vamos al Ibex pues pocas aguantan la prueba del algodón, aunque las hay también (Logista, Miquel y Costas....), pero hay por el mundo muchas empresas que respetan al accionista y retribuyen con parte de los beneficios a los DUEÑOS de la compañía, que son esos mismos accionistas. Y ya la rehostia es cuando, además de pagar al accionista, la compañía recompra acciones y las amortiza.



nunca hay que cantar victoria hasta el final de la partida, hay empresas que cumplen lo que dices, solidas, reparten dividendos religiosamente y un dia, de la noche a la mañana, pluf...

ejemplo: banco popular, dividendos religiosos, cotizacion en aumento, despacio pero sin pausa, fue la unica empresa junto a tabacalera, ya entonces altadis, que fue valor refugio en la crisis punto com, paso esos años como ni no hubiese pasado nada, paso la crisis de 2008 con nota, no fue un banco que se volvio loco en la burbuja, y de repente, en 2012 llega un topo y se carga la empresa, donde se fueron los dividendos pagados?...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Encantado de discutir con datos y argumentos, y has puesto un buen argumento con un buen par de ejemplos.
> 
> Volvamos pues a lo básico, no por ti que te veo puesto, sino para nuestros queridos lectores.
> 
> ...



siempre dependes de la borregada, cuando una empresa sale a bolsa estas poniendo tus ahorros en sus manos.

pagar dividendo es descapitalizarse, es un engañabobos, seria mejor que se pagasen en forma de nuevas acciones, ya se que fiscalmente es un robo, y que no gusta a la borregada si no hay algo en que emplearlo, el unico sentido que tiene el dividendo es el psicologico de la desmemoria, nadie lleva en su cabeza dos graficas de cada empresa con la cotizacion historica incluyendo dividendos y sin incluir, al final se valora por la cotizacion del dia a dia sin tener en cuenta los dividendos, vamos, que los dividendos pagados se van olvidando y es este olvido el que los restituye en la cotizacion, es decir, estas en manos de un efecto psicologico de la borregada, o conoces a algun inversor que lleve en su cabeza las cotizaciones incluyendo dividendos?...

no hay nada menos objetivo que el valor de una empresa en bolsa, y si no se pagasen dividendos seria peor aun, seria mejor pagarlos con nuevas acciones en un mundo ideal...

ojo, que yo tambien soy un dividendero forzado por la situacion actual, pero se lo que hay...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

Siguiendo de buen rollo:



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> nunca hay que cantar victoria hasta el final de la partida, hay empresas que cumplen lo que dices, solidas, reparten dividendos religiosamente y un dia, de la noche a la mañana, pluf...
> 
> ejemplo: banco popular, dividendos religiosos, cotizacion en aumento, despacio pero sin pausa, fue la unica empresa junto a tabacalera, ya entonces altadis, que fue valor refugio en la crisis punto com, paso esos años como ni no hubiese pasado nada, paso la crisis de 2008 con nota, no fue un banco que se volvio loco en la burbuja, y de repente, en 2012 llega un topo y se carga la empresa, donde se fueron los dividendos pagados?...



Me llama la atención que uses ejemplos de empresas que en ningún momento he recomendado en mi hilo. De hecho, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco pero aún no he recomendado:
- Empresas Españolas.
- Bancos en general.
- Empresas que lleven menos de 5 años dando dividendos (de hecho, mi corte personal son 10 años).



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> siempre dependes de la borregada, cuando una empresa sale a bolsa estas poniendo tus ahorros en sus manos.
> 
> pagar dividendo es descapitalizarse, es un engañabobos, seria mejor que se pagasen en forma de nuevas acciones, ya se que fiscalmente es un robo, y que no gusta a la borregada si no hay algo en que emplearlo, el unico sentido que tiene el dividendo es el psicologico de la desmemoria, nadie lleva en su cabeza dos graficas de cada empresa con la cotizacion historica incluyendo dividendos y sin incluir, al final se valora por la cotizacion del dia a dia sin tener en cuenta los dividendos, vamos, que los dividendos pagados se van olvidando y es este olvido el que los restituye en la cotizacion, es decir, estas en manos de un efecto psicologico de la borregada, o conoces a algun inversor que lleve en su cabeza las cotizaciones incluyendo dividendos?...
> 
> ...



1. Cuando una empresa entra en bolsa se abre para todo el mundo, tanto borregada como gente lista.

2. Asocias "descapitalizarse" con pagar dividendos, pero de la misma forma cuando una empresa paga los bonus a sus directivos también se descapitaliza. Los directivos devuelven el favor con su trabajo, y los inversores con nuestro dinero apalancado con éstas empresas, dinero por cierto proveniente de nuestro trabajo. Entonces, ¿dónde esta el engañabobos?

3. Hay muchas empresas, como por ejemplo GSK, que te dan la opción de pagarte en acciones. Tanto es así que en Diciembre yo mismo voy a pillar acciones en vez de dividendos. Una vez mas, son políticas de la empresa.

4. El sentido del dividendo es equivalente a un sueldo por ser dueño de una empresa. Cuando compras acciones de una empresa te conviertes en dueño de ésta, así que lo normal es que te paguen por ello. Lo otro, tener las acciones de una empresa para venderlas cuando/si suben de valor, se llama especular. Y ojo, que yo hago las dos cosas, pero cada cosa tiene su nombre.

*5. ¿Conozco a algún inversor que lleve en su cabeza cotizaciones con dividendos? SI. WARREN BUFFETT.*

Warren Buffett and Dividend Stocks: Everything Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool.

Pero voy mas lejos: Las 10 empresas con mas peso de Warren Buffet, osea, las 10 primeras, todas son dividenderas y además todas llevan años repartiendo dividendos.

Así que ya me dirás si merece la pena o no ser inversor por dividendos...

EDITO: Espero no te tomes mi respuesta como agresiva. A veces quiero ser tan claro que parezco chulesco, pero no es esa mi intención. Y además me gustan y agradezco foreros que me lleven la contraria para poder así validar o modificar mis posiciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2020)

*PARA LOS QUE GUSTAN DE AVENTURAS: DANONE*

Tiene un riesgo de caida del 15% (osea, el valor al que la compres -15%), pero unos dividendos de alrededor del 4%.

Lo está pasando mal pero creo que tiene cartuchos. Debe mucho Baillie Gifford le metió un 12% y tiene entre sus padrinos a Blackrock.

La compré en su día creo que a 52, pero ví el peligro y la vendí en 55. Estoy por volver a comprarla. Me gustaría comprarla en 50 pero me da miedo perder la oportunidad...

Creo que merece la pena.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siguiendo de buen rollo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pongo ejemplos de la bolsa española porque la conozco mas, pero veras muchos mas ejemplos similares fuera porque la bolsa española es de juguete y ya ves suficientes cosas...

aqui hay 3 errores:

1. pensar que la cotizacion en bolsa es un reflejo fiel de sus fudamentales, y esto no es asi, la cotizacion en bolsa es lo que alguien esta dispuesto a pagar por una empresa, y no hace falta que sea mayoritario, basta que sea una cantidad de inversores que para un momento dado sea significativa para que lo que ellos valoren sea el valor de la empresa que a ti te van a pagar, es como si el oceano esta a 15º, echas una gota de agua a 20º y todo el oceano se pone a 20º...

2. pensar que los fundamentales determinan el exito de una inversion, que si tiene buenos fundamentales tiene que salir el beneficio y ganaremos dinero, y esto no es necesariamente asi, en algunos casos y en algunos momentos lo es, o lo fue, pero no siempre es asi.

3. pensar que si en algun momento la cotizacion no refleja los fundamentales es por ineficiencias del mercado y que al final el tiempo pone todo en su sitio, esto tambien es falso, una empresa con beneficios estables en el tiempo o incluso incrementandose año a año nos puede dar perdidas estables, y cuando pensamos que el tiempo la pondra donde debe estar, se tuercen los ingresos, cambian las cicunstancias o algo externo como una OPA da por finalizada nuestra aventura en una empresa con buenos fundamentales y solo nos llevamos perdidas.

pensar de esta manera es como pensar que la justicia se impone, que la ley es justa e igualitaria y que vivimos en un estado de derecho y en un sistema financiero donde se cumplen ciertas normas, esto es no haber perdido la inocencia, porque no tiene nada que ver con la realidad, tenemos un sistema finaciero intervenido desde hace años con el unico objetivo de destruirlo, si nunca se han cumplido mucho las reglas del juego ahora despidete porque esos tiempos no volveran, ahora la unica regla es la destruccion del sistema financiero, la industria y el bienestar.

hay que ser muy prudente porque la anterior normalidad ya no existe, la nueva normalidad es la quiebra, cada vez vamos a ver mas empresas quebrar, y la que no quiebre por si sola y las circunstancias externas, la quebraran con topos, y la estrategia de inversion tiene que contemplar esta normalidad, refugiarse en empresas, sectores o paises donde mas tarde llegue el NWO...

el 4º punto que dices es muy interesante, que el dividendo es como un sueldo de un trabajador de la empresa, pues mira, el mundo es de los que tienen un sueldo, no de los empresarios, entendiendo por empresario el que tiene unas cuantas acciones de una empresa sin tener el control, una empresa puede ir directa a la ruina durante años, comerte los mocos como accionista, pero el que tiene un sueldo en la empresa se esta llevando tus perdidas, el sueldo no esta supeditado al exito de la empresa, y si lo esta, solo en una pequeña parte, es mas, cuanto peor vaya la empresa menos significativa sera la parte variable y mas se apretara en la parte fija, grandes fortunas se han hecho en empresas que iban directas a la quiebra con los accionsitas perdiendo sus patrimonios, que se lo digan a cierto personaje que cuanto mas perdia prisa mas se subia el sueldo y hoy esta forradisimo gracias a la quiebra de la empresa.

dicho de otra manera que todo el mundo comprende o deberia comprender, que en todo grupo humano el que mangonea es el que se lo lleva crudo y el resto se come los mocos, llamese, empresa, cooperativa, sindicato o comunidad de vecinos...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Nov 2020)

mira mi anterior mensaje.


----------



## Magnificat (19 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo compré Pfizer a 28 euros. Ahora mismo está a casi 31. De momento me van a regalar Viatris y 0.32 euros de dividendos por acción para Diciembre (éste año es la CUARTA vez que da dividendos).
> 
> Pfizer me ha funcionado bien desde el 2016, y nunca le he perdido dinero. Yo tengo mi opinión personal de la venta de acciones que ya he puesto, así que cada uno haga lo que quiera hacer.
> 
> Mi consejo dividendero: Si los fundamentales funcionan, tiene muchas (aunque no todas) las papeletas para ser una buena acción.



Avisa por favor cuando te lleguen las acciones de Viatris, mi bróker ING es una mierda y ni avisan ni nada.


----------



## Naga2x (19 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Avisa por favor cuando te lleguen las acciones de Viatris, mi bróker ING es una mierda y ni avisan ni nada.



A mí en DEGIRO me llegó la transacción de unas magníficas 0 acciones ayer. Pero claro tenía (y tengo) 5 acciones de Pfizer. Pero la orden llegó.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Avisa por favor cuando te lleguen las acciones de Viatris, mi bróker ING es una mierda y ni avisan ni nada.





Naga2x dijo:


> A mí en DEGIRO me llegó la transacción de unas magníficas 0 acciones ayer. Pero claro tenía (y tengo) 5 acciones de Pfizer. Pero la orden llegó.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 492689



Esta mañana me ha llegado el número pero aun no se su valor. Osea, me salen todas las acciones de Viatris a un precio de ceromil euros.

En cualquier caso 99% de que les voy a dar puerta en 2021.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Nov 2020)

De buen rollo. Lee lo que escribo y trata de dejar un poco de lado lo de tu libro.




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pongo ejemplos de la bolsa española porque la conozco mas, pero veras muchos mas ejemplos similares fuera porque la bolsa española es de juguete y ya ves suficientes cosas...



Pones ejemplos de la bolsa Española cuando yo dejo claro que NO RECOMIENDO LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA.

Me cuentas que hay mas ejemplos fuera, pero tampoco hablas de los valores de los que yo hablo, los que yo recomiendo, o ni tan siquiera la metodología de selección de valores que varias veces he explicado y que vuelvo a repetir:
- No Españolas.
- Con muchos años en el mercado.
- Mínimo 5 años de dividendos (en realidad 10 para mi gusto).
- Unos fundamentales creibles.
- Industrias relevantes.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> aqui hay 3 errores:
> 
> 1. pensar que la cotizacion en bolsa es un reflejo fiel de sus fudamentales, y esto no es asi, la cotizacion en bolsa es lo que alguien esta dispuesto a pagar por una empresa, y no hace falta que sea mayoritario, basta que sea una cantidad de inversores que para un momento dado sea significativa para que lo que ellos valoren sea el valor de la empresa que a ti te van a pagar, es como si el oceano esta a 15º, echas una gota de agua a 20º y todo el oceano se pone a 20º...



Tu error es no querer leer que *estoy aburrido de escribir que el valor de cotización es, para el inversor por dividendos, secundario*.

Lógicamente es bueno comprar acciones baratas, pero no confundamos éso con comprar gangas. Por ejemplo, Amazon. Hubo un tiempo en que amazón valía 400 euros. ¿Estaba barata? No para los que dejaron pasar la oportunidad de comprala a 200. Pero si te fijas en los fundamentales verás que Amazon a 400 euros era una ganga. Mírate su PER, mira su deuda, mira su proyección, y verás que merecía la pena.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 2. pensar que los fundamentales determinan el exito de una inversion, que si tiene buenos fundamentales tiene que salir el beneficio y ganaremos dinero, *y esto no es necesariamente asi*, en algunos casos y en algunos momentos lo es, o lo fue, pero no siempre es asi.



Explícame la diferencia entre "no es necesariamente así" y "no siempre es así", y cómo usas ese contexto para definir su una acción es correcta o no.

El S&P500 se basa en fundamentales. De hecho, para poder entrar necesitas POR COJONES:
1. Ser americana.
2. Tener casi 10 billones de capitalización.
3. Tener mucho líquido.
4. Llevar un tiempo en positivo.

¿Son todas las empresas del S&P500 buenas? NO. ¿Estar en el S&P500 es NECESARIAMENTE un símbolo de que la empresa va a tener éxito? NO. ¿Es eso siempre así? NO.

Por eso yo hago mi valoración individual de cada empresa que quiero en mi cartera.

Así que revisemos mi cartera:
- Tengo casi 30 valores.
- Casi todos (+80%) son dividenderas.
- Todos menos 5 estan en verde.
- De los que están en rojo, el "peor" está a -1.87%. El mejor a -0.46%
- De los que están en verde, el "peor está a +0.18%. El mejor a +44.76%. Aqui ni meto a Xiaomi porque la compré a 1.4 y ahora está casi a 3.
- ...y eso sin contar los dividendos.

Casi todos los valores se rigen estríctamente por un estudio basado, principalmente, en que las empresas deben repartir dividendos durante años, que éstos deben estar entre el 4% y el 7%, y los fundamentales.

Llevo haciéndo ésto desde despues del 2001.

¿Me estas diciendo, con los datos que te estoy poniendo encima de la mesa, que porque "no necesariamente" se cumplan los fundamentales no es una buena estrategia?

Pero voy mas lejos: ¿Recuerdas la lista que te puse anteriormente de los 10 mejores inversores del mundo que son en su totalidad dividenderos? ¿Me estas diciendo que ellos también estan equivocados?



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 3. pensar que si en algun momento la cotizacion no refleja los fundamentales es por ineficiencias del mercado y que al final el tiempo pone todo en su sitio, esto tambien es falso, una empresa con beneficios estables en el tiempo o incluso incrementandose año a año nos puede dar perdidas estables, y cuando pensamos que el tiempo la pondra donde debe estar, se tuercen los ingresos, cambian las cicunstancias o algo externo como una OPA da por finalizada nuestra aventura en una empresa con buenos fundamentales y solo nos llevamos perdidas.



Y dale con la cotización...repite conmigo, por favor: *EN ÉSTE HILO LA COTIZACIÓN ES SECUNDARIA*.

Te pongo un ejemplo: Yo creo haber tenido a Deutsche Telekom a -2%. Sin embargo, me dieron mas de un 4% en dividendos. Ahora Deutsche Telekom está a +10%. ¿Entiendes que la cotización, dentro de la lógica, es relativamente secundaria?

Si un valor es bueno y su cotización es baja suele ser porque esta barato. Por eso es bueno comprar según que valores en tiempos de crisis.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pensar de esta manera es como pensar que la justicia se impone, que la ley es justa e igualitaria y que vivimos en un estado de derecho y en un sistema financiero donde se cumplen ciertas normas, esto es no haber perdido la inocencia, porque no tiene nada que ver con la realidad, tenemos un sistema finaciero intervenido desde hace años con el unico objetivo de destruirlo, si nunca se han cumplido mucho las reglas del juego ahora despidete porque esos tiempos no volveran, ahora la unica regla es la destruccion del sistema financiero, la industria y el bienestar.



...y sin embargo, la práctica totalidad de mi cartera basada en fundamentales esta en verde.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hay que ser muy prudente porque la anterior normalidad ya no existe, la nueva normalidad es la quiebra, cada vez vamos a ver mas empresas quebrar, y la que no quiebre por si sola y las circunstancias externas, la quebraran con topos, y la estrategia de inversion tiene que contemplar esta normalidad, refugiarse en empresas, sectores o paises donde mas tarde llegue el NWO...



Hamijo, tengo 43 tacos. Me comí entera la crisis del 2001 (torres gemelas + .com) y de hecho esa fue mi "mili" financiera. Ahí aprendí mucha historia. Estudié muchas crisis a partir de la de los tulipanes de 1637 pasando por la de 1929 hasta llegar a la energética de los años 70.

Éso me preparó sin saber para la siguiente crisis, la del 2008, y de hecho esa crisis me hizo pasar de tipo normal a clase media. El 70% del dinero que tengo hoy en dia proviene de los ejercicios que realicé durante esa crisis.

En otras palabras: En el 2021 vamos a ver un paro cojonudo y en el 2022 (mas o menos sobre Marzo) tendremos otra caida en bolsa. ¿y?

Mi plan para el 2021-22 es el siguiente:
1. Cobrar los dividendos del 2021.
2. Poner stop-loss a finales del 2021.
3. Esperar tranquilamente a que salte el siguiente evento, y ganar dinerito en las caidas de las empresas.
4. Recomprar empresas en 2023 cuando empiece la nueva subida.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el 4º punto que dices es muy interesante, que el dividendo es como un sueldo de un trabajador de la empresa, pues mira, el mundo es de los que tienen un sueldo, no de los empresarios, entendiendo por empresario el que tiene unas cuantas acciones de una empresa sin tener el control, una empresa puede ir directa a la ruina durante años, comerte los mocos como accionista, pero el que tiene un sueldo en la empresa se esta llevando tus perdidas, el sueldo no esta supeditado al exito de la empresa, y si lo esta, solo en una pequeña parte, es mas, cuanto peor vaya la empresa menos significativa sera la parte variable y mas se apretara en la parte fija, grandes fortunas se han hecho en empresas que iban directas a la quiebra con los accionsitas perdiendo sus patrimonios, que se lo digan a cierto personaje que cuanto mas perdia prisa mas se subia el sueldo y hoy esta forradisimo gracias a la quiebra de la empresa.



Ejemplos que apoyan tu tesis y que no son Españolas: Enron y Wirecard. ¿Y?

Vuelves a usar ejemplos Paco de situaciones que suelen darse en empresas españolas (por eso *no *recomiendo empresas españolas).

Cuando yo estudio una empresa no solo estudio los fundamentales sino también quienes son sus inversores o cuántos años lleva el CEO en su puesto.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> dicho de otra manera que todo el mundo comprende o deberia comprender, que en todo grupo humano el que mangonea es el que se lo lleva crudo y el resto se come los mocos, llamese, empresa, cooperativa, sindicato o comunidad de vecinos...



Yo prefiero verlo de otra manera: Dejar que las acciones, y no las palabras, definan los resultados.

El mes que viene publicaré un resumen de lo que hice en el 2020. Creo que el 99% ya lo he ido diciendo en éste y otros hilos, pero por tenerlo compilado.

Ahí podrás ver, bien resumidito, las empresas que estan en mi cartera, los dividendos que han dado, y también un listado de empresas que tengo a ojo para el 2021. Podrás así comprobar, con datos e histórico (siempre puedes releer éste hilo) si me he equivocado mucho o poco, y de si mis posiciones son o no válidas.

¿Que podría haber hecho mas dinero si hubiera hecho ésto o aquello? Pues seguramente. Los toros se ven bien desde la barrera.
¿Que me ha quedado una cartera de valores segura, fiable, apañadita, con empresas muy conocidas, con buenos dividendos, y un futuro en 2021 que se vé que va a ser bastante bueno? Pues yo creo que también.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Nov 2020)

*AVISO KINDER MORGAN: ACCIONES PUEDEN CAER A 10 EUROS*

Si no habeis comprado aún y quereis hacerlo, poned la compra a 10 euros mas o menos.

Avisados quedais.

Yo a Kinder me lo voy a quitar de encima pero quiero intentar hacerlo en 2021 por temas de impuestos. Pero si hay saltito me las quito y fuera.

No me fio de ellas. Lo siento.


----------



## Magnificat (20 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha llegado el número pero aun no se su valor. Osea, me salen todas las acciones de Viatris a un precio de ceromil euros.
> 
> En cualquier caso 99% de que les voy a dar puerta en 2021.



Ya me han valorado en ING las 12 acciones de Viatris que me tocaban. Dicen 177,84. En realidad me tocaban 12.4, no sé si estará ahí incluido ese 0.4. He estado leyendo por ahí un poco cómo se declara eso en Spanish Hacienda y veo que es un lío padre. También he leído que en ING suelen hacer retenciones también de los dividendos en acciones y te hacen un cargo en la cuenta. Esperaré a ver lo que hace ING con esas 12 acciones si me indican que me han retenido algo en origen y si me hacen algún cargo en cuenta como retención a Hacienda. A partir de ahí ya veré qué hacer el año que viene, si declaro los 177.84 como dividendo tal cual y que se cobren su 19 por ciento y calcularé el precio de adquisición. En fin, es un poco lioso, pero como soy un novato y siempre "trabajo" con la tesis más favorable a Spanish Hacienda y más desfavorable para mí pues no creo que me llamen por haber pagado de más. No es mal regalo en todo caso. Guapo dividendo. Te debo un café, que entré ahí por ti. Creo que el viatris ese lo voy a dejar corriendo en mi cuenta más tiempo que el propio Pfizer (del que espero más temprano que tarde que suba, no me parece descabellada la idea de que aprueben en EEUU rápidamente su vacuna ahora a primeros de diciembre). Si pilla tendencia alcista Pfizer y supera máximos anuales ahí vendo. En cambio leí a un tipo hablar de otros spin off de Pfizer que habían ido muy bien y que en algunos años habían crecido mucho. Veamos qué pasa.
Saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> siempre "trabajo" con la tesis más favorable a Spanish Hacienda y más desfavorable para mí



Lo mejor que puedes hacer. Yo SIEMPRE trabajo con la tesis mas desfavorable para mi. De hecho, yo me levanto todos los días convencido de que me van a despedir y ésto solo ha ocurrido cuando ha quebrado la empresa (que me ha pasado).

Pensar en lo peor hace que nuestra mente sea mas afilada.



Magnificat dijo:


> Te debo un café, que entré ahí por ti.



Pues cuando veas mi lista que voy a soltar por navidad y me hagas un poco de caso mas que café me vas a deber una mamada. Me esta quedando una carterita muy curiosa.



Magnificat dijo:


> Creo que el viatris ese lo voy a dejar corriendo en mi cuenta más tiempo que el propio Pfizer (del que espero más temprano que tarde que suba, no me parece descabellada la idea de que aprueben en EEUU rápidamente su vacuna ahora a primeros de diciembre). Si pilla tendencia alcista Pfizer y supera máximos anuales ahí vendo. En cambio leí a un tipo hablar de otros spin off de Pfizer que habían ido muy bien y que en algunos años habían crecido mucho. Veamos qué pasa.



Yo llevo con Pfizer desde el 2016. La suelo dejar subir un año y luego stop loss. Esta vez me la imagino (imagino, no estoy tirando de datos "duros") a 35 durante 2021, momento en el cual plantaré mi stop loss a 30 para pillarla de nuevo a partir de 28.

Pero vamos que creo que va a ser una acción que va funcionar bien a largo plazo (opinión paco de bar, como siempre).


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> .
> 
> En otras palabras: En el 2021 vamos a ver un paro cojonudo y en el 2022 (mas o menos sobre Marzo) tendremos otra caida en bolsa. ¿y?




De donde sacas Caida en bolsa teniendo la maquina de imprimir dinero a tope y si hace falta se fabrican más máquinas de imprimir dinero??


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo. Lee lo que escribo y trata de dejar un poco de lado lo de tu libro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hamijo, yo soy poco mayor que tu pero la primera crisis que vivi fue la de 1987, de hecho aquel año me estrenaba en bolsa siendo aun menor de edad, sí, yo vivi el lunes negro, y tambien el de 1997 y por supuesto todas las crisis posteriores, y si hay que sacarsela para ver quien la tiene mas grande te dire que no perdi dinero en 1987, recuerdo que tenia iberduero e hidrola, que luego formaron iberdrola, y funcionaron perfectamente como valor refugio, aunque no me las doy de tan listo, no sabia lo que iba a venir, simplemente tuve suerte.

pase por todas las etapas, fui trader cuando empezo la era de internet, de hecho estuve en los primeros brokers que aceptaban ordenes online, y despues de un largo camino me converti en un arbitragista, de hecho lo soy para todo en la vida o intento serlo, pero lo que nunca he sido, excepto ahora, es un dividendero.

la cotizacion lo es todo, en este hilo o en cualquier otro, olvidate del dividendo y metelo en las cotizaciones, hay muchas circunstancias por las que de la noche a la mañana puedes perder todos los dividendos percibidos hasta el momento, por eso tienes que tener el refugio de haber comprado barato, y si es caro o barato no lo dicen los fundamentales sino lo que la borregada piensa, era barato repsol a 5,25 eruos hace dos semanas?, ni lo se ni me importa, lo que importa es que la borregada penso que sí con el anuncio de la vacuna, para mi lo mas importante es el principal principio de la inversion en bolsa y de cualquier otra, COGE EL DINERO Y CORRE...

y ahora para que pienses un poco y te des cuenta de la situacion en la que nos encontramos, te parece una gran inversion arriesgarse para un misero 4%?, a ti te gustan las que dan un 4% de dividendo segun dices, pero si no estuviesemos un una segunda caida de roma que nos conduce de nuevo a la edad media, eso lo sacarias en un deposito sin nungun riesgo, a mi en 1987 una letra del tesoro me daba un 17%, no tenia sentido ser dividendero...

ahora piensa un poco mas, una empresa solvente, con beneficios estables, pero sin crecimiento, que reparte dividendos, ganaras algo?, puede, pero el riesgo no compensa, puedes perder los dividendos en la cotizacion si no esta de moda, pero una empresa que no paga dividendo y todos los beneficios los dedica a crecer, lo que hizo amancio ortega toda su vida, ahi es donde esta la pasta...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hamijo, yo soy poco mayor que tu pero la primera crisis que vivi fue la de 1987, de hecho aquel año me estrenaba en bolsa siendo aun menor de edad, sí, yo vivi el lunes negro, y tambien el de 1997 y por supuesto todas las crisis posteriores, y si hay que sacarsela para ver quien la tiene mas grande te dire que no perdi dinero en 1987, recuerdo que tenia iberduero e hidrola, que luego formaron iberdrola, y funcionaron perfectamente como valor refugio, aunque* no me las doy de tan listo*, no sabia lo que iba a venir, simplemente tuve suerte.



En primer lugar lo de "no me las doy de tan listo" simplemente sobra, sobre todo en un hilo donde yo mismo he reconocido que empecé en bolsa cagándola y donde trato de que mis comentarios hacia ti no sean insultantes y mis comentarios hacia tu tesis sean objetivos.

En segundo lugar, permíteme recordarte por ¿tercera? vez que yo no recomiendo acciones Españolas. Al menos no a día de hoy.

Por último esta bien reconocer que tuviste suerte, como yo he reconocido que no la tuve. Pero no tener suerte (o tenerla) y que posteriormente todo te salga bien no es "dárselas de listo". Es, simplemente, haber aprendido la lección.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pase por todas las etapas, fui trader cuando empezo la era de internet, de hecho estuve en los primeros brokers que aceptaban ordenes online, y despues de un largo camino me converti en un arbitragista, de hecho lo soy para todo en la vida o intento serlo, pero lo que nunca he sido, excepto ahora, es un dividendero.



Nunca he dicho que la inversión por dividendos sea el único o mejor camino a seguir. Lo que digo es que me gusta el método científico y aprender de la historia y de los que saben. 

Los hombres mas ricos del mundo son, ademas de "hijos de", dueños de empresas, pero como mi apellido es "Perez López de donnadie" y yo no soy dueño ni directivo de empresa (ni lo quiero ser) por temas relacionados con nuestro sistema actual. En los años 50-90 lo habría sido, pero desgraciadamente mi madurez técnica y financiera me ha llegado en mal momento.

Los segundos hombres mas ricos son inversores. En ellos me puedo fijar y de hecho lo he hecho. Y *lo que he descubierto es que los mas ricos son, sin excepción, dividenderos a muerte*, siendo Warren Buffett el ejemplo mas obvio y muchas veces menos conocido a menos que leas con detenimiento lo que hace.

Pero es que incluso los que no son dividenderos (Michael Burry con Scion me viene a la cabeza) siguen fijándose en fundamentales. Y es que incluso cuando el mercado esta amañado (pregúntale a Michael Burry) al final los fundamentales terminan por mostrarnos el camino. Y es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Y si no me crees, mira a Enron o Wirecard como te dije.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> *la cotizacion lo es todo, en este hilo o en cualquier otro*, olvidate del dividendo y metelo en las cotizaciones, hay muchas circunstancias por las que de la noche a la mañana puedes perder todos los dividendos percibidos hasta el momento, por eso tienes que tener el refugio de haber comprado barato, y si es caro o barato no lo dicen los fundamentales sino lo que la borregada piensa, era barato repsol a 5,25 eruos hace dos semanas?, ni lo se ni me importa, lo que importa es que la borregada penso que sí con el anuncio de la vacuna, para mi lo mas importante es el principal principio de la inversion en bolsa y de cualquier otra, COGE EL DINERO Y CORRE...



La cotización es un indicador, el mas visible por cierto, pero sigue siendo un indicador.* Dime si quieres que la cotización es, para tí, todo, porque tú eres un inversor especulativo*. No tengo problemas con ello, pero obviamente éste es el hilo equivocado. Tu buscas comprar bajo y vender algo, y además admites que la cotización depende de la borregada. Entonces obligatoriamente admites que tú consideras la bolsa como un casino y, si ganas dinero, es porque has tenido suerte. De hecho, lo admitiste en tu primer párrafo.

¿O me estoy perdiendo algo?

*Sin embargo no estaría de mas mirar las pruebas y los hechos comprobados*. Si quieres puedo ponerte la lista de las empresas en las que invertí durante todas mis subidas y bajadas en bolsa. Como imagino ya sabes, yo reconstruyo mi cartera cada vez que hay crisis. Sigo un modelo sencillo y para toda la familia, y ni necesitas ser listo ni "dartelas de listo". Mi modelo, al cual voy a llamar "sentido común" es el siguiente:

1. Mirar los macros y entender los ciclos económicos.

2. Una vez entendidos los ciclos económicos, entender la base común de todas las crisis monetarias.

3. Una vez entendido que las crisis son cíclicas, eliminar la paja (terrorismo, pandemia, burbujas) y quedarse con el trigo (los valores suben y bajan en función a la situación sociopolítica y financiera de los distintos paises, siendo las burbujas, terrorismos, etc...la aguja que pincha un globo a punto de explotar.

4. Colocarse detrás del globo y esperar a que explote, y cuando explote recoger los pedazos y vuelta a empezar. Mientras tanto, recoger dividendos año tras año.

*Finalmente, una vez mas me vuelves a hablar de valores Españoles (Repsol). ¿Cuándo vas a usar un valor de mi propia cartera o de los que yo he aqui apoyado?*



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y ahora para que pienses un poco y te des cuenta de la situacion en la que nos encontramos, te parece una gran inversion arriesgarse para un misero 4%?, a ti te gustan las que dan un 4% de dividendo segun dices, pero si no estuviesemos un una segunda caida de roma que nos conduce de nuevo a la edad media, eso lo sacarias en un deposito sin nungun riesgo, a mi en 1987 una letra del tesoro me daba un 17%, no tenia sentido ser dividendero...



Primero me dices que me las doy de listo. Ahora tratas de hacer la falacia del hombre de paja mintiendo sobre lo que yo he escrito. En éste hilo dejo claro que mi objetivo son acciones que me proporcionen entre un 4%-7%. Además, también he dejado escrito que según el tipo de acción dejo pasar algunas inferiores al 4% (utilities).

Así que para la próxima vez agradecería que no trates de montar un argumento en base a una falacia. 

Luego me hablas de Roma, de la edad media, y de 1987, y sigues sin enterarte de lo siguiente:

1. Éste hilo se basa en la inversión por dividendos así que de eso hablo. No digo que haya otras formas de "invertir" como especular o comprar cupones de lotería.

2. Dentro de la inversión por dividendos yo apoyo la diversificación, además de las ETFs dividenderas dentro de un plan de pensiones privado.

3. Precísamente porque estamos en un momento de crisis he abierto éste hilo. Es AHORA el momento de invertir, cuando la bolsa esta a tomar por culo.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora piensa un poco mas, una empresa solvente, con beneficios estables, pero sin crecimiento, que reparte dividendos, ganaras algo?, puede, pero el riesgo no compensa, puedes perder los dividendos en la cotizacion si no esta de moda, pero una empresa que no paga dividendo y todos los beneficios los dedica a crecer, lo que hizo amancio ortega toda su vida, ahi es donde esta la pasta...



¿Qué empresa del tipo que comentas ves recomendada en éste hilo?

De hecho, ¿qué empresa NO ESPAÑOLA es solvente, estable (muchos años de solidez), sin crecimiento (por ejemplo, una de utilities), que reparte dividendos y que de repente quiebra?

Y aunque así fuera, ¿qué parte de DIVERSIFICAR no acabas de entender?

Toda tu argumentación se basa en:
- Ejemplos de empresas Españolas que yo no recomiendo.
- Ideas y posibilidades sin tener un estudio o prueba detrás ("Imaginemos una empresa que..." ¿qué empresa?)
- Conceptos como "la borregada" hablando de especulación cuando todo mi hilo se basa en lo contrario.

Toda mi contraargumentación se basa en:
- Pruebas y datos.
- Sentido común.

Así que en tu siguiente comentario agradecería un par de cosas:
- Una crítica con datos basados en lo que se discute en éste hilo.
- Datos, hechos, pruebas, comprobables.

Y desde luego las chulerías, los insultos, y las exageraciones no las voy a aceptar. Espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> De donde sacas Caida en bolsa teniendo la maquina de imprimir dinero a tope y si hace falta se fabrican más máquinas de imprimir dinero??



Pues porque de poco sirven las maquinas de imprimir dinero cuando no hay confianza en términos macro. Además, el dinero se imprime DESPUES de que ocurran las crisis.

En 2022 toca caida, solo digo eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

*ALSTOM NOS VIENE CON REGALITO*

Alstom SA: Alstom launches its share capital increase with preferential subscription rights of an amount of approximately €2 billion as part of the financing of the acquisition of Bombardier Transportation

Hace un tiempo mandé un privado como regalo a un forero que me pasó un chivatazo sobre su empresa. Le conté que Alstom estaba buscando comprar Bombardier tras la idiota apuesta de éstos, y que en mi opinión harán que Alstom sea de las pocas de trenes que van a aguantar.

Si quereis una pequeña lección de historia os comento:
Bombardier tiene tres negocios (aviones, trenes, y motos de ski) pero sus dos grandes negocios son aviones y trenes. Los aviones los dirigen desde Canadá, y los trenes desde Alemania.

Hace unos años se juntaron dos situaciónes:
1. Habían ganado un contrato para hacer una serie de aviones pero necesitaban liquidez para llevarlo a cabo.
2. Tenían problemas en el diseño de varios de sus motores, además de retrasos en la fabricación de componentes.

Al mismo tiempo, GE entendió la gran cagada de comprar Alstom (casi $200b de dolares) pero no quiero hacer un tocho demasiado gordo, así que sigamos con Bombardier.

El caso es que Bombardier se encontraba en la siguiente encrucijada:
1. Olvidarse de los aviones e invertir para sacar adelante proyectos ya en marcha.
2. Dejar caer los trenes y apostarlo todo a aviones.

El caso es que optaron por la opción 2. Cuando me enteré corté toda inversión en todo lo que Bombardier tocaba...y tuve razón.

A sabiendas de ésto este año compré Alstom. En tiempos de crisis las empresas que hacen proyectos gordos suelen ser buenas inversiones y mi apuesta (OJO: Apuesta) es que Alstom sabrá recoger todo el backlog de Bombardier y convertirlo en dinero.

Alstom "debería" darnos dividendos en 2021. Dependerá no tanto de la recuperación económica sino de cuantos millones trinquen de los gobiernos para crear empleos de mierda (osea, otra Airbus). Si no, es posible que me la guarde incluso durante la crisis del 2022.


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues porque de poco sirven las maquinas de imprimir dinero cuando no hay confianza en términos macro. Además, el dinero se imprime DESPUES de que ocurran las crisis.
> 
> En 2022 toca caida, solo digo eso.



En términos reales si, en términos nominales la bolsa sube con la impresora de dinero. En el momento que haya el mínimo riesgo de caída se pone la impresora al mil por ciento y listo, como se lleva haciendo desde 2008


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En términos reales si, en términos nominales la bolsa sube con la impresora de dinero. En el momento que haya el mínimo riesgo de caída se pone la impresora al mil por ciento y listo, como se lleva haciendo desde 2008



Muy deacuerdo con tu comentario. De hecho, puedes ir mucho mas atrás en el tiempo y verás como lo que has escrito se repite una y otra vez. ¡Coño, puedes irte hasta a la época romana!

Pero por eso mismo el motivo de éste hilo: Términos reales. Por tirar de ejemplo típico, mientras necesitemos electricidad necesitaremos de eléctricas, y si no estan intervenidas serán un buen valor relativamente independientemente de su valor en bolsa. También necesitaremos un sitio donde vivir, así que las SOCIMIs (REITs) también tendrán su lugar, etc...

Dicho todo lo de arriba no te confies demasiado, ya que si en general la impresora tira y tira, en periodos de 10 años tenemos subidas y bajadas.


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy deacuerdo con tu comentario. De hecho, puedes ir mucho mas atrás en el tiempo y verás como lo que has escrito se repite una y otra vez. ¡Coño, puedes irte hasta a la época romana!
> 
> Pero por eso mismo el motivo de éste hilo: Términos reales. Por tirar de ejemplo típico, mientras necesitemos electricidad necesitaremos de eléctricas, y si no estan intervenidas serán un buen valor relativamente independientemente de su valor en bolsa. También necesitaremos un sitio donde vivir, así que las SOCIMIs (REITs) también tendrán su lugar, etc...
> 
> Dicho todo lo de arriba no te confies demasiado, ya que si en general la impresora tira y tira, en periodos de 10 años tenemos subidas y bajadas.



No Hay ninguna evidencia histórica en ningún país del mundo donde en periodos de impresión de dinero/inflación haya caidas de bolsa en términos nominales porque la bolsa actúa como refugio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No Hay ninguna evidencia histórica en ningún país del mundo donde en periodos de impresión de dinero/inflación haya caidas de bolsa en términos nominales porque la bolsa actúa como refugio



En primer lugar, para no sobrecomplicar la conversación voy a asumir que "imprimir dinero = inflación". Hay otras cosas que crean inflación, pero vamos a obviarlas.

Por ser el pais que mas datos tiene, usamos USA. Aqui un gráfico de su inflación:






Y aqui un histórico del valor del S&P500 (ajustado a la inflación):






Ahora analicemos las grandes subidas y caidas:

1920 "the roaring twenties": Subidón en bolsa hasta 1929 y luego gran caida que da el pistoletazo de salida a la gran depresión. "Curiosamente" y "extrañamente" hasta los años 20 hubo un periodo brutal de inflación.

1932-1970: Aqui nos encontramos que la bolsa sube y sube peeeeeeeero entre 1930 y 1940 la inflación fue, si hacemos media, negativa.

1970-1980: Otra caida en bolsa que dura 10 años, pero ahí tienes una inflación que va del 4.5% al 15%.

A partir de 1980, y según como quieras leerlo, mas o menos se ha ido imprimiendo pero ésto no ha tenido una correlación superdirecta con el mercado. Por ejemplo tienes "Black Monday" con la impresora a full (comparando con lo que nos pasa ahora).


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar, para no sobrecomplicar la conversación voy a asumir que "imprimir dinero = inflación". Hay otras cosas que crean inflación, pero vamos a obviarlas.
> 
> Por ser el pais que mas datos tiene, usamos USA. Aqui un gráfico de su inflación:
> 
> ...



Te falta el periodo clave para entenderlo todo. El que va a partir de 2008 que es cuando lás máquinas de imprimir dinero se ponen a echar humo y se llega a imprimir más dinero que en toda la historia previa de usa hasta 2008 (y lo que nos queda por ver de todo lo que imprimirán en el futuro..). Nada de las épocas anteriores de Usa sirven para hacer análisis cuando las impresoras están a full

De nuevo, no hay evidencia histórica en ningún país del mundo de que la bolsa haya bajado en términos nominales (no en reales) cuando se imprime dinero sin parar.

La maquina de imprimir lo cambia todo. En el mínimo momento que vean que la bolsa vaya a caer ponen más gasolina a la maquina de imprimir


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Te falta el periodo clave para entenderlo todo. El que va a partir de 2008 que es cuando lás máquinas de imprimir dinero se ponen a echar humo y se llega a imprimir más dinero que en toda la historia previa de usa hasta 2008 (y lo que nos queda por ver de todo lo que imprimirán en el futuro..). Nada de las épocas anteriores de Usa sirven para hacer análisis cuando las impresoras están a full
> 
> De nuevo, no hay evidencia histórica en ningún país del mundo de que la bolsa haya bajado en términos nominales (no en reales) cuando se imprime dinero sin parar.
> 
> La maquina de imprimir lo cambia todo. En el mínimo momento que vean que la bolsa vaya a caer ponen más gasolina a la maquina de imprimir



Si no te estoy quitando la razón, sobre todo en los tiempos actuales. Simplemente te digo que la impresora lleva echando humo desde hace tiempo y, gracias a Dios, su correlación con el valor de las acciones es muy predecible.

¿Por qué crees que soy tan pesado con lo del 2022? Deuda + Macro.

Pero dicho ésto recordemos que antes que USA teníamos la gloria de UK, y después de USA me huele que vamos a tener la gloria China.

En cualquier caso volvamos al tema del hilo. ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Cómo es tu cartera? ¿Cuáles son tus movimientos ahora y en el futuro?


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si no te estoy quitando la razón, sobre todo en los tiempos actuales. Simplemente te digo que la impresora lleva echando humo desde hace tiempo y, gracias a Dios, su correlación con el valor de las acciones es muy predecible.
> 
> ¿Por qué crees que soy tan pesado con lo del 2022? Deuda + Macro.
> 
> ...



Mi cartera este hecha a base de etf. Yo no tengo tiempo como tú para analizar empresa a empresa pero agradezco mucho tus aportes porque se aprende de ellos

Mi idea es que las caidas que haya en bolsa van a ser corregidas rápidamente debido a la impresión de dinero para sostener el chiringuito.

En este situación personal, la estrategia que estoy siguiendo es la de dólar cost average a etf de aristócratas. Voy comprando cada mes, unas veces comprare más caro otras más barato, pero a medio y largo plazo es estrategia ganadora por la impresión de dinero y la inversión el empresas fuertes


----------



## Naga2x (21 Nov 2020)

Pregunta, si se da un crash medio considerable (pongamos un 10-15%), ¿Qué acciones creéis que son las mejores? tengo a ABBVIE en el radar, y luego las típicas (3M, J&J...), pero para alguien con un presupuesto limitado, ¿Cuáles podrían ser las más interesantes? pongamos con unos 1000€, todo a ABBV si cae algo, o diversificar (ya tengo acciones de otras cosas, pero de dividendos hasta ahora sólo Intel, Coca Cola y Pfizer).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Mi cartera este hecha a base de etf. Yo no tengo tiempo como tú para analizar empresa a empresa pero agradezco mucho tus aportes porque se aprende de ellos
> 
> Mi idea es que las caidas que haya en bolsa van a ser corregidas rápidamente debido a la impresión de dinero para sostener el chiringuito.
> 
> En este situación personal, la estrategia que estoy siguiendo es la de dólar cost average a etf de aristócratas. Voy comprando cada mes, unas veces comprare más caro otras más barato, pero a medio y largo plazo es estrategia ganadora por la impresión de dinero y la inversión el empresas fuertes



En primer lugar, si me permites el consejo mira si puedes hacerte un plan de pensiones privado con ETFs (es como lo tengo yo). La gran ventaja es que no pagas impuestos sobre dividendos, aunque la desventaja es que, según donde te lo hagas, es mas sencillo o complicado de mantener. Infórmate porque las ventajas fiscales es como si añadieras otro porcentaje a las ETFs. Ni que decir tiene que busques planes extranjeros si puedes.

En segundo lugar, yo no es que tenga tiempo para mirar empresas sino que por mi trabajo tengo exposición a algunas de ellas. Por ponerte un ejemplo que no tiene nada que ver con mi trabajo real, si yo trabajo en SKF (hacen cojinetes) mi competición es NTN, Schaeffler, Rothe Erde, Timken, NSK, NTN, JTEKT, Wafangdian, Minebea Mitsumi y C&U. Y para de contar. A nivel internacional casi todas las empresas que hacen desde coches hasta aviones o trenes pasan por SKF. Ésto quiere decir que tengo exposición a sus pedidos, y por ende me hago una idea de su estado de forma económica.

Mirar los fundamentales de una empresa son 2 minutos, literal. Tienes desde Google Search hasta Simplywall.st, o Morningstar, o el Financial Times de toda la vida. Todas las mañanas me leo alguno y además Office365 te permite automatizar éstos datos, de forma que tengo todos los fundamentales en tiempo real.

Desde el respeto a mi eso de poner dinero todos los meses y hacer dollar cost average no me parece la mejor estrategia (y ojo que es lo que ocurre con mis ETFs), ya que con los fundamentales en la mano y conociendo algo esas empresas es relatívamente sencillo saber si estas comprando a buen precio, y si bien no me canso de decir que el valor de la acción no es lo que debe mover al inversor por dividendos, si puedes comprar barato es un bonus.

Yo tengo una lista de empresas a las que aún no he entrado por no haberse puesto a un precio que me parece "bueno" para entrar pero no me preocupa, ya que siempre puedo cargar mas en otras que me parezcan mas baratas. Como ejemplo te pongo Danone. La he comprado, luego vendido porque veía que iban a caer, y ahora la he vuelto a comprar a la baja. Incluso un inversor por dividendos a veces es algo especulador


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> Pregunta, si se da un crash medio considerable (pongamos un 10-15%), ¿Qué acciones creéis que son las mejores? tengo a ABBVIE en el radar, y luego las típicas (3M, J&J...), pero para alguien con un presupuesto limitado, ¿Cuáles podrían ser las más interesantes? pongamos con unos 1000€, todo a ABBV si cae algo, o diversificar (ya tengo acciones de otras cosas, pero de dividendos hasta ahora sólo Intel, Coca Cola y Pfizer).



Te diría que esperes a mi comentario navideño y me ahorras el doble trabajo.

A finales de Diciembre voy a poner:
- Lo que compré y vendí en 2020, y los motivos.
- Lo que tengo y mantengo, y los motivos.
- Lo que me gustaría pillar en 2021 si hay caidita, a qué precios, y los motivos.

En cualquier caso, con 1000 euros (cantidad decente para empezar, que todos tenemos que empezar por algún sitio) mi selección dependería de las comisiones del broker. Si por ejemplo el broker te cobra por operación seguramente compraría 3 empresas a 300 y pico eurucos cada una. Si me cobra por cantidad de dinero sin importar el número de acciones o la empresa compraría 10 empresas aunque sean pocas acciones. Y si me cobra por empresa que compre seguramente compraría una o dos.

En cualquier caso y desde el respeto, sospecho que esos mil euros son de los que necesitas. Quiero decir: *Antes de meter un euro en bolsa necesitas al menos tener 5000 euros en balconchón, en una cajita en algun sitio en tu casa. Hasta que no tengas eso no deberías tocar la bolsa.*


----------



## Veloc (22 Nov 2020)

Tengo AT&T en el rádar, pongo en inglés lo que me parece interesante según información que extraje de simply wallstreet =

price volatily is low, per = 17,7, price to book = 1,1, revenue growth forecast = 0,3 %, roe = 6,4 %, debt to equity = 79,6 %, they have reduced debt from 110 to 79,6 %, T's debt is well covered by operating cash flow (29%), dividend 7,7 %, dividend stable in the past 10 years, payout ratio = 137 %

¿Qúe opináis como entrada a estos precios actuales, sobre 28 $?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Tengo AT&T en el rádar, pongo en inglés lo que me parece interesante según información que extraje de simply wallstreet =
> 
> price volatily is low, per = 17,7, price to book = 1,1, revenue growth forecast = 0,3 %, roe = 6,4 %, debt to equity = 79,6 %, they have reduced debt from 110 to 79,6 %, T's debt is well covered by operating cash flow (29%), dividend 7,7 %, dividend stable in the past 10 years, payout ratio = 137 %
> 
> ¿Qúe opináis como entrada a estos precios actuales, sobre 28 $?



Me lo pones difícil, cabrón.

Llevo un tiempo siguiéndola en secreto y no me aclaro. Está a mínimos históricos, deben mucho dinero...pero pueden recortar dividendos si quieren y seguir a flote. De hecho, me parece exagerado que paguen un 7%. Además, acaban de cambiar de CEO lo cual siempre me da un poco de miedo.

Por otro lado estan pagando la coca así que me parece que se estan tomando las cosas en serio.

Vamos a hacer una cosa. Voy a ver que tal se comporta el lunes y si se porta bien veré si compro un bloque. Que hemos venido a jugar, coño.


----------



## Naga2x (22 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te diría que esperes a mi comentario navideño y me ahorras el doble trabajo.
> 
> A finales de Diciembre voy a poner:
> - Lo que compré y vendí en 2020, y los motivos.
> ...



Me espero a tu recopilación para cotillear, pero decir:

Uso Degiro.

Esos 1000€ se suman a unos 2800 ya en bróker (teniendo bastante más que eso en bancolchón, no hay problema por ese lado).

Soy de los que cada euro le duele, por lo que no me lo voy a jugar todo a lo loco, ni una gran parte aún sabiendo. Que no está la cosa para tirar el dinero. Pero tampoco quiero que siga disminuyendo su valor por culpa de la inflación (porque ese dinero lleva cogiendo polvo desde que empecé a trabajar, ya que mis gastos estaban y están bastante lejos de mis ingresos). La razón de estar metiendo poco a poco es más que nada porque sigo aumentando mis ahorros de cara a la compra de un inmueble, y todos los meses va una parte a esa hucha.

Quedo a la espera de tu post, gracias .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2020)

Quiero hacer un pequeño homenaje, mínimo, a su majestad Isabel II. Gracias por todo.

(Yo me entiendo)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Nov 2020)

*ALSTOM OFRECE A SUS INVERSORES ACCIONES A 29.50 LEUROS*

Para financiar la compra de Bombardier nos ofrecen sus acciones con un 40% de descuento: 29.50 euros.

Por cada 10 acciones te podrás hacer con 3 con descuento, pero recordad que ésto no es un camino de rosas ya que hablamos de diluir acciones.

¿Entraré en la oferta? Yo si. ¿Por qué? Pues porque soy de la opinión que Alstom va a hacer mucho con Bombardier, ya que esta última tiene muchos proyectos sin terminar y la UE va a hacer una lluviar de millones pandémicos para todas las empresas que hagan proyectos de infraestructuras gordos. Los ferrocarriles estan entre este tipo de proyectos.

Dicho todo lo anterior, esperad una bajada de las acciones de Alstom, momento que aprovecharé para comprar aun mas.

Ésa es a muy largo plazo, así que obrad con cuidado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Nov 2020)

*NATIONAL GRID PLC*

Mañana dan ex-dividendos. Yo dejo pasar por temas de impuestos, pero la tengo dentro de mi radar y quizás la compre en cuanto baje por los dividendos.


----------



## anikii (25 Nov 2020)

La verdad es que este marzo han hecho rebajas en la bolsa americana. Yo empecé hace poco en bolsa aunque lo que tengo muy claro es que los dividendos son una parte muy improtante. Buscar empresas que lleven muchos años dando dividendos, que los suban anualmente (aunque sea x centimos) y que sobretodo sean empresas grandes y consolidadas.

Compré KO (CocaCola) a 47 y esta a 53, compré XOM (Exxon Mobil) a 35,4 y esta a 42, PBCT (People's United) a 11 y está a 13,5... Si pudisteis comprar en momentos bajos, poco a poco van subiendo porque se recuperan y encima siguen pagando los dividendos.

Por curiosidad, feministo, tu mantienes mucho tiempo tus acciones dividenderas en cartera? No vendes y vas acumulando en momentos en los que baja para ir aumentando la cartera?

Yo tengo claro que si confio en la empresa, si baja un -10% no venderé de momento (quizás hago mal).

Igualmente, acabo de entrar al hilo, me lo iré leyendo pero pillo sitio par seguiros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

anikii dijo:


> Por curiosidad, feministo, tu mantienes mucho tiempo tus acciones dividenderas en cartera? No vendes y vas acumulando en momentos en los que baja para ir aumentando la cartera?



Yo tengo un sistema híbrido. Mezclo seguimiento de ciclos con "dividenderismo".

EXPLICACIÓN MEGASIMPLIFICADA: Tengo una escala en la pared de mi casa que va mostrando los ciclos macro. Éstos se basan en deuda de los paises y en cuando cumplen sus obligaciones. En otras palabras, si España emite x kilotones de deuda en 2010 a 10 años, toca pagar para 2020. Como los gobiernos son a 4 años, todos pasan la patata al gobierno siguiente. Así puedes "predecir" que en el 2020 viene una crisis.

Usando un ejemplo real, puse stop-loss en Diciembre del 2019 porque sabía que tocaba crisis. Lo del coronavirus es la aguja que pincha el globo, pero el globo iba a estallar en el 2020 si o si.

Cuando cae la bolsa compro los valores que considero mejores, pero por precación lo hago poco a poco. El pinchazo del 2020 me pilló con unos 50k invertidos que saltaron con los stop-loss. Desde entonces mi disciplina es invertir de media 1000 euros a la semana según vea acciones baratas. Suelo comprar paquetes de 1k o 5k, y me reservo compras de algún chicharro a 500 euros el minipaquete. Por ejemplo, he ido comprando varios paquetes de Xiaomi pero el primero fueron solo 500 euros.

A partir de ahí mantengo las empresas tanto si suben como si bajan hasta la próxima crisis.

En éstos momentos me quedaré con casi toda mi cartera. En Febrero se espera otra caida así que compraré mas de mis favoritas, y en Diciembre con la esperada subida trataré de deshacerme de valores que tengo con demasiadas acciones.

La siguiente caida según ciclo es sobre Marzo del 2022 mas o menos. Pondré mi stop-loss in Enero del 2022.


----------



## Antropico (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo un sistema híbrido. Mezclo seguimiento de ciclos con "dividenderismo".
> 
> EXPLICACIÓN MEGASIMPLIFICADA: Tengo una escala en la pared de mi casa que va mostrando los ciclos macro. Éstos se basan en deuda de los paises y en cuando cumplen sus obligaciones. En otras palabras, si España emite x kilotones de deuda en 2010 a 10 años, toca pagar para 2020. Como los gobiernos son a 4 años, todos pasan la patata al gobierno siguiente. Así puedes "predecir" que en el 2020 viene una crisis.
> 
> ...



Tienes un % máximo de lo que una acción puede ponderar en tu cartera por diversificación o si pillas buen precio te da igual? Pongamos que mañana cae Glaxo a 10 Libras, acumulas todo lo que puedas o compras hasta X máximo?

Dicho lo cual, me parece interesante la escala de los ciclos macros que mencionas, de donde sacas la información?

PD: Que opinas de incorporar Intel (3%) y Gazprom (4-8%) a una cartera dividendera a medio plazo?


----------



## XXavier (25 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> De donde sacas Caida en bolsa teniendo la maquina de imprimir dinero a tope y si hace falta se fabrican más máquinas de imprimir dinero??



Creo ( y es solo un pálpito, irracional como todos) que a finales de 2021, o ya en en 2022, se puede producir una caída importante de la bolsa, de parecido calibre a la que hemos vivido, si los hechos indican que las vacunas del 'coronavirus' no protegen gran cosa del contagio, y se repite la ola de contagios a final de 2021, y/o tiene lugar una ola espectacular en la primavera de 2022. Ya se ha visto que esta enfermedad discurre de manera poco previsible, y no sería extraño que las previsiones fallasen otra vez.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> Tienes un % máximo de lo que una acción puede ponderar en tu cartera por diversificación o si pillas buen precio te da igual? Pongamos que mañana cae Glaxo a 10 Libras, acumulas todo lo que puedas o compras hasta X máximo?



Mi sueño es una cartera de 30-40 valores, y que ninguno de ellos supere el 5% de la cartera. Ahora mismo tengo casi un 7% de glaxo, así que caiga lo que caiga no creo que compre mas.

Sin embargo, sería posible que temporalmente, si mi cartera tiene menos de 30 empresas (como es el caso) puede que si cayera mas de un 20% comprara mas, pero sería un hecho excepcional.



Antropico dijo:


> Dicho lo cual, me parece interesante la escala de los ciclos macros que mencionas, de donde sacas la información?



Son datos públicos.

Primero debes mirar en qué paises tienes intereses. En mi caso los grandes europeos (Alemania, UK, Francia...), USA, y Hong Kong.

A partir de ahí eurostat es tu amigo: https://appsso.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/nui/show.do?dataset=gov_10q_ggdebt&lang=en

En general son datos del pasado pero a partir de ahí puedes construir los datos del futuro.



Antropico dijo:


> PD: Que opinas de incorporar Intel (3%) y Gazprom (4-8%) a una cartera dividendera a medio plazo?



Intel: SI.
Gazprom: SI.

Son buenas, pero me gustaría que estuvieran mas baratas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Creo ( y es solo un pálpito, irracional como todos) que a finales de 2021, o ya en en 2022, se puede producir una caída importante de la bolsa, de parecido calibre a la que hemos vivido, si los hechos indican que las vacunas del 'coronavirus' no protegen gran cosa del contagio, y se repite la ola de contagios a final de 2021, y/o tiene lugar una ola espectacular en la* primavera de 2022*. Ya se ha visto que esta enfermedad discurre de manera poco previsible, y no sería extraño que las previsiones fallasen otra vez.



Yo tengo motivos distintos pero el siguiente golpe será en primavera del 2022.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi sueño es una cartera de 30-40 valores, y que ninguno de ellos supere el 5% de la cartera. Ahora mismo tengo casi un 7% de glaxo, así que caiga lo que caiga no creo que compre mas.
> 
> Sin embargo, sería posible que temporalmente, si mi cartera tiene menos de 30 empresas (como es el caso) puede que si cayera mas de un 20% comprara mas, pero sería un hecho excepcional.
> 
> ...



Intel más barata? Joder que cotiza a precio de auténtico derribo en su sector, PER 9. Hace nada la has tenido a menos de 45USD. Otra cosa que nos creamos que va a mantener el flujo de caja que es capaz de generar; yo sí que me lo creo y pienso que va a subir pero para eso tiene que pasar 1 año para que se vean los frutos de su estrategia.


----------



## LionelHutz (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo un sistema híbrido. Mezclo seguimiento de ciclos con "dividenderismo".
> 
> EXPLICACIÓN MEGASIMPLIFICADA: Tengo una escala en la pared de mi casa que va mostrando los ciclos macro. Éstos se basan en deuda de los paises y en cuando cumplen sus obligaciones. En otras palabras, si España emite x kilotones de deuda en 2010 a 10 años, toca pagar para 2020. Como los gobiernos son a 4 años, todos pasan la patata al gobierno siguiente. Así puedes "predecir" que en el 2020 viene una crisis.
> 
> ...



sospecho que la respuesta es, tu empresa. Pero por si acaso mejor preguntar.

donde buscas info sobre las partidas de deuda de cada país? lo miras país a país y teniendo en cuenta la sede de cada empresa o usas alguna media global o tienes países que son indicadores adelantados?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

LionelHutz dijo:


> sospecho que la respuesta es, tu empresa. Pero por si acaso mejor preguntar.
> 
> donde buscas info sobre las partidas de deuda de cada país? lo miras país a país y teniendo en cuenta la sede de cada empresa o usas alguna media global o tienes países que son indicadores adelantados?



Empieza por aqui:
https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/pdfscache/15854.pdf


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

Desde el respeto, no veo como mi formación academica tenga mucho que ver con el propósito de éste hilo. Lo que quiero decir es que no me gustaría que mi formación/experiencia disuadiera a otras personas en plan "bueno, es que éste tio pilota. Yo nunca podría hacerlo".

Por eso me verás hacer citas a sitios web que cualquiera puede consultar.

Pero respondiendo a tu pregunta, mi formación academica es técnica pero también de económicas. Trabajo en una multinacional en temas de negocios con otras empresas. No soy un jefe de nada, pero tampoco trabajo de reponedor.

Por cierto, NO soy consultor ni lo he sido nunca, aunque parezca lo contrario ya que lo que hago se parece mucho.

Para que te hagas una idea, es como si trabajo para coca-cola en el área de M&A (es un ejemplo falso).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

*NORSK HYDRO Y EQUINOR PAGANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Una de mis campeonas (Norsk Hydro) se saca la polla pero bien. Además de meterse en el negocio de las baterías, además de llevarle casi un 50% de subida desde que la compre, encima me dan dividendos a razón de 1.25NOK (0.12 euros) por acción.

Si hubieras comprado un paquete de 1000 euros al precio de hoy (3.45 euros) tendrías 290 acciones y te habrías embolsado 34 pavos. Si, una mierda, pero una cartera con 30 empresas, a 1000 euros de inversión por empresa, dándote cada una 34 pavos al año ya son 1000 euritos por una inversión de 30k, o si lo prefieres un 3% sin tener que hacer nada. No es un pelotazo pero poco a poco vas viendo la luz al final del tunel.

Pero en mi caso, al haberlas comprado a poco mas de 2 euros, los beneficios han sido mas estratosféricos. Muy contento me ha dejado.

Equinor también me ha pagado dividendos aunque abandoné la empresa ya que éstos estan por debajo del 3%. En éste caso han sido 0.8NOK por acción. Oshe, menos da una piedra


----------



## XXavier (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi sueño es una cartera de 30-40 valores, y que ninguno de ellos supere el 5% de la cartera. Ahora mismo tengo casi un 7% de glaxo, así que caiga lo que caiga no creo que compre mas.
> 
> (...)
> (...)



Yo lo he puesto en 60, y solo tres superan el 5%, uno de ellos ampliamente: Consolidated Edison 18%, luego tengo bastante de Merck 5%, y de National Grid 8%.
El resto son:

3M -- Agnico Eagle Mines -- American Electric Power -- Amphenol -- Apple -- ATT -- BHP Group -- BP Plc --Carrier -- Caterpillar -- Chevron -- Cisco -- Coca Cola -- Corteva -- Cummins -- Delta Airlines -- Dominion Resources -- Dow -- Duke Energy -- Dupont -- Emerson Electric -- Enbridge -- Exxon -- Freeport McMoran -- General Dynamics -- General Electric -- General Mills -- GlaxoSmithKline -- Illinois Tool -- Intel -- International Paper -- Kellogg -- Kimberly Clark -- Linde Plc -- Lockheed Martin -- Magna Intnl -- Northrop Grumman -- Nvidia -- Occidental Petroleum -- Otis -- Pepsico -- Pfizer -- PPL Corp. -- Procter & Gamble -- Raytheon -- Rio Tinto Plc -- Rockwell Intnl -- Shell -- Sanofi -- Southern Co. -- Southern Copper -- Taiwan Semiconductor -- TE Connectivity -- Texas Instruments -- Walmart -- WEC Energy.

Casi todas dan dividendo, y lo mantienen en esta crisis, aunque algunas lo han suspendido (Delta, Occidental Pet...) o reducido (GE)...


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Nov 2020)

Me gustaria responder a esto desede el mas absoluto desconocimiento. 
Llevo en el mundo de labolsa desde el año 2000, me pillo el crash de las .com de novato y mis conocimientos academicos son de pinta y colorea. 
Un consejo no te fies de profesionales, es mas la gente que escribe en bolsa muchas veces no tienen titulaciones relacionadas con la economia pero se mean en la cara de muchos de elllos, es un problema de España la titulitis, si eres bueno eres bueno, no te voy a poner de ejemplo al titular del hilo, pero hay otros foreros que escriben que tambien tienen carreras de pinta y colorea y perfectamente se cagan en la cara de muchos economistas o inversores.

Si piensas como español con titulitis en bolsa para invertir las llevas claras, vete a tu banco, lleno economistes y pregunta, la bolsa es otra cosa es la vida, es un filia y una fobia, es una pasion por saber. A la mierda los que entienden, jamas ganaras con ellos.

Es simplemente un offtopic, suerte en el mercado.


----------



## Magnificat (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo motivos distintos pero el siguiente golpe será en primavera del 2022.



Pues ojalá aciertes y nos beneficiemos todos los que te seguimos, pero llevo escuchando a gente hablando de catástrofes aquí en Burbuja y fuera de Burbuja desde después de lo del 2008 y nunca aciertan. Sin ir más lejos hace un par de días me descojonaba leyendo a uno en un foro que en el 2014 recomendaba no comprar acciones americanas porque estaban superinfladas, y joder, cómo creció todo. 
Pero que sepas que me apunto lo de la primavera del 2022, y aún más que luego en 2023 se recupera. Por aquí nos quedamos leyendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Pues ojalá aciertes y nos beneficiemos todos los que te seguimos, pero llevo escuchando a gente hablando de catástrofes aquí en Burbuja y fuera de Burbuja desde después de lo del 2008 y nunca aciertan. Sin ir más lejos hace un par de días me descojonaba leyendo a uno en un foro que en el 2014 recomendaba no comprar acciones americanas porque estaban superinfladas, y joder, cómo creció todo.
> Pero que sepas que me apunto lo de la primavera del 2022, y aún más que luego en 2023 se recupera. Por aquí nos quedamos leyendo.



Bueno, puntualizando para evitar malentendidos:

Según mis macros, a partir de Marzo del 2022 se cumplen unos pagos gordos y se cierran los grifos. Generalmente cuando se cierra el grifo las empresas se quedan "en el aire", y cualquier cosa las tumba. Puede ser una pandemia, un escándalo, un acciente, lo que sea, pero a partir de ahí cae la bolsa.

La caida del 2022 no es muy gorda, yo diría (opinión personal) que será de un 20% PERO durará hasta Q2 2023. En ése momento se terminan los pagos y se vuelve a abrir el grifo. No habrá caidas como la que hemos visto en el 2020, pero a partir de entonces la subida será la mas alta de la década. En 2024 viene otro giro del grifo, que según los datos actuales parece bastante bestia, y se quedará muy cerca del 2020. Mi opinión personal es que 2025 nos mostrará unos valores casi tan malos como los del 2020. El resto es demasiado especulativo pero mas o menos lo tenemos mapeado.

La única prueba que puedo aportarte es el hecho de que puse stop loss al 100% de mis valores en Diciembre 2019 y que todos saltaron. No, no supe que sería exáctamente el día que fue, pero sabía que la bolsa iba al aire. Tampoco afecta a todos los valores. No tengo bola de cristal.

Mi consejo es que entre Enero y Marzo del 2022 metas unos stop-loss "por si acaso". La caida va a ser suave, no repentina, así que solo podrás ir viendo como van cayendo tus valores uno a uno. A partir de Febrero del 2023 ya puedes empezar a comprar de nuevo.

Esa va a ser mi estrategia.

REPITO: NO SERÁ UNA CAIDA REPENTINA SINO SUAVE.


----------



## burbujasplot (26 Nov 2020)

bueno pillada AT&T una clásica dividindera a 30$ , me hubiese gustado pillarla a 28 pero así son las cosas , mi intención es dejarla 3 años, aunque la vigilaré en el 2022 siguiendo el consejo de Feniminismodeizquierdas, no puedo poner stop loss a empresas americanas con mi broker de ing


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> bueno pillada AT&T una clásica dividindera a 30$ , me hubiese gustado pillarla a 28 pero así son las cosas , mi intención es dejarla 3 años, aunque la vigilaré en el 2022 siguiendo el consejo de Feniminismodeizquierdas, no puedo poner stop loss a empresas americanas con mi broker de ing



Un comentario general: Me hace muy feliz saber que os tomais en serio mis comentarios sobre ir con precaución y lo de los stop-loss. De alguna forma me siento como alguien que protege vuestras inversiones.

Creo que soy el mas aburrido de los que participan aqui. Sé que, de seguir mis consejos, nadie va a pegar pelotazos, pero al menos vais a tener una cartera con valores "seguros" (aunque nada es seguro en los mercados de valores) y con dividendos.

Imaginad siempre que cada valor que comprais es como si comprarais una vivienda. Y una vez cada año, o cada cuatrimestre, o dos veces al año, os pagan.

La gran ventaja es que puedes "vender" tu vivienda cuando quieras, aunque como con las viviendas reales puedes perderles dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo lo he puesto en 60, y solo tres superan el 5%, uno de ellos ampliamente: Consolidated Edison 18%, luego tengo bastante de Merck 5%, y de National Grid 8%.
> El resto son:
> 
> 3M -- Agnico Eagle Mines -- American Electric Power -- Amphenol -- Apple -- ATT -- BHP Group -- BP Plc --Carrier -- Caterpillar -- Chevron -- Cisco -- Coca Cola -- Corteva -- Cummins -- Delta Airlines -- Dominion Resources -- Dow -- Duke Energy -- Dupont -- Emerson Electric -- Enbridge -- Exxon -- Freeport McMoran -- General Dynamics -- General Electric -- General Mills -- GlaxoSmithKline -- Illinois Tool -- Intel -- International Paper -- Kellogg -- Kimberly Clark -- Linde Plc -- Lockheed Martin -- Magna Intnl -- Northrop Grumman -- Nvidia -- Occidental Petroleum -- Otis -- Pepsico -- Pfizer -- PPL Corp. -- Procter & Gamble -- Raytheon -- Rio Tinto Plc -- Rockwell Intnl -- Shell -- Sanofi -- Southern Co. -- Southern Copper -- Taiwan Semiconductor -- TE Connectivity -- Texas Instruments -- Walmart -- WEC Energy.
> ...



Buena cartera. Tengo varios valores y otros los he tenido. Alguno incluso los he perdido por gilipollas.

Buen trabajo, tio.


----------



## NRW_Observer (26 Nov 2020)

Pillo sitio en este hilo. Gracias por las aportaciones.

Disculpad si ya lo habéis comentado: os gusta E.ON? Negocio estable y buen divi.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2020)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pillo sitio en este hilo. Gracias por las aportaciones.
> 
> Disculpad si ya lo habéis comentado: os gusta E.ON? Negocio estable y buen divi.
> 
> ...



Yo no solo te disculpo, sino que voy muy cargado con E.ON.

Empresa aburridísima a mas no poder, dividendera de pro, y ahora mismo a muy buen precio si bien no es barata.

Yo, de no tener mas de un 6% de mi cartera en ella, me metería sin pensarlo. Y si se pone a 8 euros incrementaré mi "share" hasta un 10%.

Ese dividendo es como si tuvieras una filia por las gordas y encontrarte en una discoteca latina a las 2am. Casi imposible fallar.


----------



## burbujasplot (27 Nov 2020)

que pensais de Imperial Brands 
*IMBBY*
y de 
*British American Tobacco PLC (BATS)*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> que pensais de Imperial Brands
> *IMBBY*
> y de
> *British American Tobacco PLC (BATS)*



NO a ámbas por el mismo motivo: Demasiada deuda.

Si te gusta el tabaco compra Wiston (Japan Tobacco). También tiene deuda a corto, pero no como las otras y a largo pinta bastante mejor. Yo las estoy esperando para cuando bajen un poquito y entonces entraré con ellas.

Mi opinión, como siempre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2020)

*ALSTOM ENTREGARÁ SUS NUEVOS PAQUETES DE ACCIONES REBAJADAS EL 7 DE DICIEMBRE*

Para los afortunados (jiji) que tenemos sus acciones, no solo hemos experimentado subidas tanto en la caida de marzo como en la de Noviembre, sino que encima vamos a poder pillar mas acciones a 29 pavos. Éstas serán entregadas en 2 semanas.

Felicidades a los afortunados porque nada mejor que tener una empresa de infraestructuras en tiempos de crisis.

Si no tienes Alstom, yo me esperaría a la caida que dicen que ocurrirá en Febrero, o al menos podría una orden de compra a 35-40 pavos. Mi opinión, como siempre.


----------



## NRW_Observer (27 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo no solo te disculpo, sino que voy muy cargado con E.ON.
> 
> Empresa aburridísima a mas no poder, dividendera de pro, y ahora mismo a muy buen precio si bien no es barata.
> 
> ...



Gracias, yo también la llevo.

Qué tal Enel? Buen divi y puede caerle pasta del EU Green New Deal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2020)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Gracias, yo también la llevo.
> 
> Qué tal Enel? Buen divi y puede caerle pasta del EU Green New Deal.
> 
> ...



¿Enel? Bueno, si, y Francés sin también, pero primero me tienes que llevar a cenar, que yo no soy uno de esos 

...ah, perdona, Enel la empresa. Pues tengo sentimientos encontrados. Por un lado le veo futuro, pero es relatívamente nueva en el mercado que se mueve.

A 6 euros la compraría, pero por encima me da un poco de miedo por el deudón que tiene. Métete en RWE por ejemplo.


----------



## kaoticbcn (28 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NORSK HYDRO Y EQUINOR PAGANDO DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Una de mis campeonas (Norsk Hydro) se saca la polla pero bien. Además de meterse en el negocio de las baterías, además de llevarle casi un 50% de subida desde que la compre, encima me dan dividendos a razón de 1.25NOK (0.12 euros) por acción.
> 
> ...



Primero me gustaría agradecerte todos tus mensajes, sinceramente me he creado una cuenta en este foro para seguir hilos como el tuyo.

Te escribo en relación "Norsk Hydro", llevo poco en el mercado (desde marzo) y me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre que convierte a una empresa como "Norsk Hydro" en "chicharro", muchas gracias. (También sigo a Soltec esperando que algún día se convierta en "chicharro").


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2020)

kaoticbcn dijo:


> Primero me gustaría agradecerte todos tus mensajes, sinceramente me he creado una cuenta en este foro para seguir hilos como el tuyo.
> 
> Te escribo en relación "Norsk Hydro", llevo poco en el mercado (desde marzo) y me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre que convierte a una empresa como "Norsk Hydro" en "chicharro", muchas gracias. (También sigo a Soltec esperando que algún día se convierta en "chicharro").



Gracias por la atención.

Solo comentarte que éste hilo no va de chicharros sino de buscar empresas bien establecidas que den dividendos aceptables y que los lleven dando durante varios años. La idea final (al menos MI idea final) es vivir de éstos (al menos para cubrir los pagos básicos como luz, agua, etc...) con la teoría de tratar de no mover demasiado las acciones.

Osea, tener una cartera de 20-40 empresas, que puedas comprar abajo y que te aguanten bien las crisis para solo tener que hacer compras y ventas en momentos muy puntuales. Y por supuesto aprovechar el interés compuesto para que tu cartera crezca en el tiempo.

Norsk Hydro es una de éstas empresas. Bien consolidada y con un gobierno que la mima (como a casi todas las grandes empresas Noruegas, por cierto). En otras palabras, no esperes que vaya a multiplicar su valor porque aqui la idea no es de ganar vendiendo la empresa cuando esté arriba sino ganar con sus dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2020)

*YARA REPARTIENDO DIVIDENDOS: 18NOK POR ACCIÓN*

Pues si señores, Yara me dá la bienvenida de fin de semana con 1.70 euros (al cambio) por acción. Para una empresa que ya lleva +10% desde que la compré para mi supone un 5.4%, lo cual esta por encima de nuestra barrera psicológica del 4%.

Yara va a hacer un spinoff para crear otra empresa (osea, meter deuda en un Titanic que estan ahora construyendo) así que espero que sus acciones suban al menos hasta los 35 euros (siendo muy conservadores). Por otro lado, también veo riesgos de que bajen hasta los 30 euros, así que ahora que he recogido mis dividendos le voy a meter un stop-loss por si acaso y observar como se comporta.


----------



## Ai1b2 (30 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> NO a ámbas por el mismo motivo: Demasiada deuda.
> 
> Si te gusta el tabaco compra Wiston (Japan Tobacco). También tiene deuda a corto, pero no como las otras y a largo pinta bastante mejor. Yo las estoy esperando para cuando bajen un poquito y entonces entraré con ellas.
> 
> Mi opinión, como siempre.



Scandinavian Tobacco 6% de dividendos y un 34% Debt/Equity
También podría estar bien?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Scandinavian Tobacco 6% de dividendos y un 34% Debt/Equity
> También podría estar bien?



Joder que os gusta el vicio pero...

Si. Esa si.

Aburrida para matar pero esa si. Ahí si vamos bien.

Esta bien YA, ahora mismo, pero si quieres arriesgarte y esperar a la casi segura microcaida pues mejor.

Pero vamos no veo equivocación posible a largo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2020)

*PFIZER OBSEQUIÁNDONOS CON OTRO PAQUETE DE DIVIDENDOS*

Como ya hiciera en Marzo, Junio, y Septiembre, una vez mas Pfizer nos vuelve a pagar nuestro "sueldecito". Una vez mas los dividendos se mantienen a su ritmo de $0.38, lo cual viene a ser un 4% mas o menos. Yo que ya le llevo ganados mas de un 10% al precio original de compra no puedo quejarme para nada, y agradezco a mi empresa sus esfuerzos por recompensarme


----------



## hortera (1 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *PFIZER OBSEQUIÁNDONOS CON OTRO PAQUETE DE DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Como ya hiciera en Marzo, Junio, y Septiembre, una vez mas Pfizer nos vuelve a pagar nuestro "sueldecito". Una vez mas los dividendos se mantienen a su ritmo de $0.38, lo cual viene a ser un 4% mas o menos. Yo que ya le llevo ganados mas de un 10% al precio original de compra no puedo quejarme para nada, y agradezco a mi empresa sus esfuerzos por recompensarme



hay zoquetes que no les gustan los dividendos y cuando van a rescatar sus ganancias 20 años despúes aparece una pandemia y valen cero


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> hay zoquetes que no les gustan los dividendos y cuando van a rescatar sus ganancias 20 años despúes aparece una pandemia y valen cero



Hombre, yo no iría tan lejos.

En realidad son distintas formas de invertir, aunque con datos en la mano los mejores inversores del mundo (Buffett, Lynch, etc...) siempre han sido dividenderos.

Hay empresas que dan dividendos y empresas que no. Las que dan dividendos simplemente se comprometen (con lo que ésto conlleva) a compartir sus beneficios con sus accionistas, haciendo de ellos dueños con casi todas las de la ley (generalmente no tienes acciones de tipo "A" que te permiten votar y cosas así), que en el fondo es que te pagan. Tu aportas capital, y ellos aportan beneficios.

Las empresas que no entregan dividendos son puramente especulativas. El único deseo de quien posee estas acciones es algun día venderlas. Sigues siendo un dueño pero ya no eres partícipe de sus beneficios. Eres simplemente un especulador.

Las empresas dividenderas se juegan muchísimo, pues dar dividendos implica tener que responder para con tus accionistas. Casi lo último que hace una empresa dividendera es bajar sus dividendos porque ello crea desconfianza. Una empresa que no entrega dividendos tiene en teoría mas dinero para sus propios proyectos, para proteger o hacer crecer la empresa...o para pagar a sus dueños sueldos multimillonarios.

Entonces, ¿quién lo hace mejor? Yo lo tengo claro. Antes de finales de año presentaré aqui mi listado de empresas dividenderas. No vereis casi ninguna sorpresa pues quien me siga desde el principio verá que poco he cambiado. Quizás alguna empresa que aún no ha dado dividendos y o haya saltado con una orden de compra automática, pero diría que el 99.99% de mi cartera ya lo he dicho en éste hilo.

Pero lo que si que vereis son empresas bien establecidas y que en su mayoría han sabido capear el bicho. De hecho, mas de la mitad son empresas que ya tenía antes del bicho.

Y os dejo una pequeña reflexión: El inversor especulativo nunca sabe del todo cuando debe entrar, cuando debe salir, y cuando sus acciones se van a ir a tomar por culo. El inversor por dividendos a poco que mantenga sus acciones un año ya se garantiza el % de dividendos, además de contar con muchas mas señales de aviso como por ejemplo una bajada de dividendos o una subida a la desesperada.

Los dividenderos son gente que literalmente pone su dinero a trabajar. Cada euro que invierto en una empresa dividendera está trabajando para mi, y cada año me ofrece el fruto de su esfuerzo.


----------



## Naga2x (1 Dic 2020)

Mi duda siempre fue, esos mejores inversores... ¿empezaron así? ¿tenían un buen capital inicial? yo ganando un 4-5% anual podría tardar decenas de años en tener algo de dinero decente, la verdad. Aunque en un futuro acabaré yendo a ellas seguro.

Aparte, ¿una especulativa se puede convertir en una dividendera, no?.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> Mi duda siempre fue, esos mejores inversores... ¿empezaron así? ¿tenían un buen capital inicial? yo ganando un 4-5% anual podría tardar decenas de años en tener algo de dinero decente, la verdad. Aunque en un futuro acabaré yendo a ellas seguro.
> 
> Aparte, ¿una especulativa se puede convertir en una dividendera, no?.



Efectivamente has dado con la clave: La paciencia.

Supongamos que tienes 35 años. Como habrás visto, yo voy por dividenderas de entre un 4-7%, pero vamos a suponer que tras impuestos siempre nos quedamos con un 4% anual.

Ahora supongamos que cada mes inviertes 1000 euros, y que los dividendos los pillas todos en Diciembre.

El primer año tu capital invertido será de 12.000 euros y interés será de 480 pavos. Pues ya tienes ahí la factura del teléfono e internet.

Pero supongamos que ese dinero lo reinviertes. En el segundo año tu capital es de 24k, y tus intereses son ya de 979 pavos. Ahí ya empezamos a pagar luz y agua.

Si sigues reinvirtiendo en tu décimo año ya sacas al año 5700 euros. Osea, el alquiler de un piso paco. Tienes 45 años.

Con 55 años ganas algo mas de 14k limpios. Podrías ya retirarte a vivir en mitad del monte.

Pero hay mas. Como imagino sabes generalmente tenemos una crisis cada 5 años. Unas mas grandes, otras mas pequeñas. Como sabes yo soy de poner stop loss cuando sé que toca crisis (a veces me equivoco en meses, otras veces en un año, pero raramente me equivoco mucho mas y además poner un stop loss no afecta mis dividendos).

Supongamos que una vez cada 5 años toca stop-loss. Tu stop-loss está en un muy conservador 10% (el valor por el que compraste las acciones + 10%). OJO, yo he ganado bastante mas, pero es por hacer números bajos.

Osea, una vez cada 5 años en vez de un 4% ganas un 10%.

Con 55 años ya estarías rozando los 40k anuales. Si paras ahí, dejas de invertir capital, y solo vas manteniendo tu cartera (stop loss y recompras) a partir de los 55 años tendrás un sueldo de mas de 3k para toda la vida.

Tu me dirás si eso te interesa o no.

*El problema es siempre el mismo: La impaciencia*. Siempre cuento que el dinero que mas me ha costado ahorrar en toda mi vida han sido mis primeros 1000 euros. Tardé mucho menos en ahorrar 10k porque ya tenía la disciplina. Y cuando llegué a 100k casi ni me dí cuenta porque no pensaba en el dinero sino en mi dia a dia, ahorrando en las cosas pequeñas.

*¿Por qué especular atrae tanto? Pues porque la gente no suele tener paciencia. Quieren comprar Tesla hoy y que mañana se ponga en un +700%, y si cae un 2% ya estan vendiendo, o mucho peor, invirtiendo mas para "hacer media"*. 

Respondiendo a tu segunda pregunta una especulativa no se puede convertir en dividendera, ya que el propio concepto es contradictorio. ¿Cómo vas a comprar una empresa para especular y mas adelante decidir que te la quedas por los dividendos? En general las dividenderas no suben como las especulativas, pero tampoco bajan tanto como ellas. Repito: En general. Así que debes decidir tu postura: O te arriesgas especulando, o creces con dividendos.

Dicho ésto, la situación ideal, y algo que yo mismo practico, es la siguiente:
1. Tratar de comprar barato, como especulador.
2. Tratar de mantener las acciones en el tiempo y cobrar dividendos sin preocuparte demasiado por el precio de la acción.
3. Poner stop loss cuando sepas que hay burbujeo.
4. Cuando caigan cobrar de ese "spread" que has ganado, como lo haría un especulador.

Lo importante es, repito de nuevo, la paciencia y la disciplina del ahorrador.


----------



## Naga2x (2 Dic 2020)

Perfecto, gracias!. Vamos, a futuro acabaré yendo a dividendos, ahora mismo estoy intentando subir mi inversión "rápido" (2-5 años) con especulación, a ver qué tal sale la jugada y si al menos saco un cachito más para reinvertir.


----------



## Fomenkiano (2 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos. Desde el completo desconocimiento, que web recomiendas para conocer la información de las empresas cotizadas: dividendos, deuda, inversiones que hacen etc... al final, por lo que te leo, tu forma de invertir lleva trabajo de analizar información.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> Perfecto, gracias!. Vamos, a futuro acabaré yendo a dividendos, ahora mismo estoy intentando subir mi inversión "rápido" (2-5 años) con especulación, a ver qué tal sale la jugada y si al menos saco un cachito más para reinvertir.



Yo no es que no crea en las formas rápidas de invertir, es que no tengo capacidad mental para separar en mi mente lo que es especulativo y lo que es dividendero. Es muy fácil caer en la trampa del "He invertido en X y ha caido un 30%...bueno, entonces es dividendera" o "He invertido en Y y ha subido un 30%. La dejaré ahí porque es especulativa".

Como no soy tan inteligente prefiero ceñirme a algo que funcione y aplicar el interés compuesto. Además así puedo dormir por la noche cuando uno de mis 30 valores se cae por lo que sea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Dic 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos. Desde el completo desconocimiento, que web recomiendas para conocer la información de las empresas cotizadas: dividendos, deuda, inversiones que hacen etc... al final, por lo que te leo, tu forma de invertir lleva trabajo de analizar información.



Pues hay varias aunque si te soy sincero yo lo que hago es mirar las cuentas de las empresas en sus propias webs, ya que las webs estas que recogen datos muchas veces no los actualizan con la velocidad que debieran. Actualizan el valor de la acción pero no si ha aumentado su deuda o lo que sea.

Pero si me insistes te recomiendo mirar Morningstar o Simplywall.st.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Dic 2020)

*PFIZER NOS REGALA VIATRIS*

Pues si, ya me han llegado mis acciones a las que les voy a dar puerta si o si durante el 2021. No es empresa dividendera ni esta consolidada así que bueno, la acepto como el que acepta unos calcetines feos como regalo de navidad; por compromiso.

Aunque suban un 500% de aqui a finales del 2021 les daré puerta...ok, si suben un 500% igual me las quedo, pero ya sabeis a lo que me refiero.


----------



## Ai1b2 (3 Dic 2020)

Pues precisamente de la vacuna de Pfizer están saliendo rumores por el foro General ( cierto es que hay mucho guanista) , también fue rarilla la venta activos de parte del CEO. Estando casi en máximos anuales , por encima de 40 como ves un repliegue o stop 
¿Habría algún precio en el que te saldrias o te mantendrias en el plan, stop antes de tus previsiones de crisis? 

Pd: yo entre muy alto, con la devaluacion del dólar estoy en rojo( -1,7%)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Pues precisamente de la vacuna de Pfizer están saliendo rumores por el foro General ( cierto es que hay mucho guanista) , también fue rarilla la venta activos de parte del CEO. Estando casi en máximos anuales , por encima de 40 como ves un repliegue o stop
> ¿Habría algún precio en el que te saldrias o te mantendrias en el plan, stop antes de tus previsiones de crisis?
> 
> Pd: yo entre muy alto, con la devaluacion del dólar estoy en rojo( -1,7%)



Gracias por el comentario, porque me das la oportunidad de clasificar mejor lo que es un inversor por dividendos.

Pfizer fue fundada en 1849 y ha tenido 3 "reinvenciones" como mínimo.

Pfizer es famosa ahora mismo por lo del COVID, pero es una empresa con una gran trayectoria desde hace muchos años. Yo llegué tarde (2016) pero siempre ha estado presente en mi cartera. Sus dividendos son sólidos, tiene subidas y bajadas, pero entre 27 y 35 EUROS siempre es una buena opción.

Ojalá los rumores sean ciertos y me tiren la acción a 25 euros que le voy a meter otro paquete de 5k. ¿Por qué? Pues porque en 10 años el COVID se habrá olvidado pero Pfizer tiene montones de productos.

Personalmente yo le tengo puesto un stop-loss a 31 euros porque tampoco soy gilipollas. Éste año ya me ha dado dividendos y regalado acciones tiradas de precio (mis Viatris estan a casi +60%) así que me doy por contento.

Si yo fuera tú (recuerda, yo no soy NADIE para decirte lo que debes hacer) yo me las quedaría al menos durante 2021 aunque ahora estén caras.

Por cierto, yo me espero el par EURUSD a 1.25, así que diversifica que vienen curvas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

Depende de las comisiones que te cobren. Yo haría lo siguiente:
1. Bancolchón con 5k.

2. Comprar vivienda y pagar la hipoteca al completo. Osea, meter las letras que te falten a un plazo fijo en un depósito de esos a 5 o 10 años.

3. Cuando tengas la hipoteca pagada al completo yo empezaría con paquetes de 500 o 1000 euros, empezando por valores muy aburridos en plan utilities (RWE, E.ON), alguna buena teleco (Deutsche Telekom) y al menos un buen REIT (Hamborner). Y si me dan la oportunidad de elegir dividendos o mas acciones en general tiraría de acciones. 

Ni se me ocurriría hacer la gilipollez de meterme en bolsa sin tener bancolchón y la hipoteca pagada, pero ese soy yo que soy adverso al riesgo.


----------



## Magnificat (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *PFIZER NOS REGALA VIATRIS*
> 
> Pues si, ya me han llegado mis acciones a las que les voy a dar puerta si o si durante el 2021. No es empresa dividendera ni esta consolidada así que bueno, la acepto como el que acepta unos calcetines feos como regalo de navidad; por compromiso.
> 
> Aunque suban un 500% de aqui a finales del 2021 les daré puerta...ok, si suben un 500% igual me las quedo, pero ya sabeis a lo que me refiero.



Pues yo leí que sí iba a ser dividendera y que podría calcularse como en un 4 o 5 por ciento el dividendo anual. Pero mira, ni me molesto en buscarte un link ni nada porque para las pocas que tengo ni merece la pena. Era solo por si querías tú ir a mirar. A ver si para el 2021 hace un doble o algo así y nos da una pequeña alegría.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Pues yo leí que sí iba a ser dividendera y que podría calcularse como en un 4 o 5 por ciento el dividendo anual. Pero mira, ni me molesto en buscarte un link ni nada porque para las pocas que tengo ni merece la pena. Era solo por si querías tú ir a mirar. A ver si para el 2021 hace un doble o algo así y nos da una pequeña alegría.



Hombre no estoy loco. Si en 2021 funciona igual me la quedo aunque no dé dividendos. 

Lo que pasa es que sé que en general cuando las empresas hacen estos spinoffs es para meter mierda debajo de la alfombra, así que me espero lo peor.

PS: Pues nos han subido un 60% ya. No podemos quejarnos.


----------



## burbujasplot (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Depende de las comisiones que te cobren. Yo haría lo siguiente:
> 1. Bancolchón con 5k.
> 
> 2. Comprar vivienda y pagar la hipoteca al completo. Osea, meter las letras que te falten a un plazo fijo en un depósito de esos a 5 o 10 años.
> ...



depende , yo no lo veo así.
yo me he tirado pagando hipoteca como un cabrón 12 años, amortizando el máximo cada año.
Ahora cuando me quedan 60000 euros y pago una letra de 200 y sin apenas intereses es cuando he empezado a invertir y a preparar un colchón para el futuro.
Otra cosa sería si pagase todos los meses una cantidad importante de intereses.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Dic 2020)

Esto... para evitar el riesgo divisa no sería mejor comprar acciones por ejemplo de Pfizer en € en el XETR?


----------



## Tr13ce (4 Dic 2020)

Duda para los que tenéis dividenderas en varios países, ¿cuánto retienen en cada país?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> depende , yo no lo veo así.
> yo me he tirado pagando hipoteca como un cabrón 12 años, amortizando el máximo cada año.
> Ahora cuando me quedan 60000 euros y pago una letra de 200 y sin apenas intereses es cuando he empezado a invertir y a preparar un colchón para el futuro.
> Otra cosa sería si pagase todos los meses una cantidad importante de intereses.



Vamos a ver.

Has pagado una hipoteca durante 12 años, y como ahora solo te quedan 8 por pagar (voy a decir que es una a 20 años) "como apenas pagas intereses" vas a invertir.

¿Sabrías decirme en total cuánto has pagado de intereses por tu hipoteca? No al mes ni al año, sino en total...

Y no quiero reventar el hilo que me conozco, pero esa cantidad importante ya la has pagado. Para mi, pagar de interés X es equivalente a un stock que pierde X euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

Tr13ce dijo:


> Duda para los que tenéis dividenderas en varios países, ¿cuánto retienen en cada país?



Depende de cada pais, pero si haces los papeles con hacienda el máximo es 15%.

Por ejemplo, en Alemania es 26%. Si haces la declaración pueste devuelven 11%.


----------



## burbujasplot (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> Has pagado una hipoteca durante 12 años, y como ahora solo te quedan 8 por pagar (voy a decir que es una a 20 años) "como apenas pagas intereses" vas a invertir.
> 
> ...




la verdad es que no sabría decirte los intereses que he pagado, al principio eran un huevo la verdad y acabo de mirar los intereses que estoy pagando ahora y no pago nada , todo capital.
Veo más interesante invertir y ahorrar ahora mismo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> la verdad es que no sabría decirte los intereses que he pagado, al principio eran un huevo la verdad y acabo de mirar los intereses que estoy pagando ahora y no pago nada , todo capital.
> Veo más interesante invertir y ahorrar ahora mismo.



Compañero,

Dime que HOY pagas al mes 5 euros en intereses, y te compro el argumento.

Pero el inversor de dividendos es una criatura a largo plazo en todos los sentidos. El compañero me pide consejo, cómo empezar, cuánto poner...y yo le respondo que antes de empezar es mucho mejor poner la casa en órden. Osea, 1) Dinero de emergencias 2) Pagar hipoteca.

Con la mano en el corazón, en los 12 años que llevas de hipoteca, ¿nunca has necesitado de repente un buen pico de dinero y no lo has tenido a mano? Por ejemplo, una reparación inesperada del coche, un daño en la casa, un familiar que necesita dinero...pues si tienes invertido el dinero en acciones y estan al 60% de su valor original, por no tener dinero de emergencias pagas por ello.

Y esa hipoteca, aunque te queden 2 años por pagar...imagínate (Dios no lo quiera) que tuvieras un problemón económico y te costara pagarlos. Yo he visto a gente ser deshauciada. Que si, que ahora van a sacar una ley que noseque pero...¿no es mejor tener la casa limpia primero?

Estas crisis, en mayor o menor medida, ocurren cada 5-7 años. El compañero no va a perder nada por poner primero la casa en orden. Y a eso me refiero.

PS: Debo criticarte que no sepas cual es tu interés, o cuánto has pagado de intereses desde que empezaste tu hipoteca. Ése número lo tengo yo a un golpe de ratón porque son datos muy importantes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto... para evitar el riesgo divisa no sería mejor comprar acciones por ejemplo de Pfizer en € en el XETR?



Si, así es. Pero:

1) Tienes que ver si tu broker te acepta Pfizer en XETR.
2) Una empresa internacional con sede en USA significa que el baile de divisas le va a afectar en todas las bolsas.


----------



## burbujasplot (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Compañero,
> 
> Dime que HOY pagas al mes 5 euros en intereses, y te compro el argumento.
> 
> ...




cierto, tienes razón en mucha de las cosas que has dicho, tomo nota de tus consejos.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (5 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas , yo también tengo unas Pfizer (desde hace años, no me he subido al carro de la vacuna) y tiendo al buy and hold buscando dividendos. 

No sé qué hacer con las Viatris, no le he echado ni un mísero vistazo a cualquier ratio o documento de la empresa, y no me fío de los spin-off que al final son para soltar lastre.

Si tú o algún alma caritativa me ilumina respecto a qué hay ahí debajo y qué esperar pues se lo agradezco.


----------



## Ibn Sina (5 Dic 2020)

En primer lugar me gustaría agradecerte el tiempo que le has dedicado para explicar tu método de inversión y ayudar a los que somos inexpertos.

Me gustaría saber por qué consideras que es mejor invertir por tu cuenta en acciones que hacerlo en fondos de inversión. Entiendo que estos últimos tienen comisiones, pero también es cierto que tienen gestores profesionales que teóricamente deberían disponer de más conocimiento y herramientas para analizar a las empresas haciendo una inversión más "segura".

También me gustaría saber por qué defiendes este tipo de inversión frente al value investing o la inversión en crecimiento.

Por último, te agradecería que me indicaras, en función de tu experiencia, cual es la rentabilidad anual esperable invirtiendo por dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Dic 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> cierto, tienes razón en mucha de las cosas que has dicho, tomo nota de tus consejos.



No trato de tener razón sino de ayudar así que ojalá te sirvan mis consejos compañero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Dic 2020)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas , yo también tengo unas Pfizer (desde hace años, no me he subido al carro de la vacuna) y tiendo al buy and hold buscando dividendos.
> 
> No sé qué hacer con las Viatris, no le he echado ni un mísero vistazo a cualquier ratio o documento de la empresa, y no me fío de los spin-off que al final son para soltar lastre.
> 
> Si tú o algún alma caritativa me ilumina respecto a qué hay ahí debajo y qué esperar pues se lo agradezco.



Viatris ahora mismo me llevan un 60% de beneficio. Yo lo que voy a hacer es mantenerlas durante 2021, ponerles un stop-loss a un 30-40% por encima de su valor de compra, y si caen en 2022 a tomar por culo, y si no pues ahí se quedan.


----------



## VandeBel (5 Dic 2020)

Yo nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero debido a que en los bancos los depósitos ya no dan absolutamente nada, me he decidido a hacerlo. Mi idea es empezar con una cantidad no muy alta.

Como no quiero complicaciones voy a operar con Openbank aunque las comisiones sean más altas que en un bróker especializado. La idea es invertir a largo plazo, sin prisas por tener que vender, así que mayormente me atraen las empresas que dan dividendos.

Leyendoos veo que comprar empresas dividinderas de fuera de España es un lío por el tema fiscal, así que en un principio operaré con compañias nacionales:

Repsol
Logista
Prosegur
Atresmedia o Tele5
Telefónica
Mapfre

Por otro lado Sabadell a modo de riesgo, esperando que pueda subir con una fusión o porque parece que ahora está mejor gestionado.

Alguna otra recomendación? Me gustaría tener una cartera de unas diez empresas, pero que sean fiables y españolas no es fácil de encontrar. Empresas turísticas ni con un palo por el.futuro tan negro del turismo y bancos tampoco aparte de la apuesta arriesgada al Sabadell.

Un saludo.


----------



## burbujasplot (5 Dic 2020)

VandeBel dijo:


> Yo nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero debido a que en los bancos los depósitos ya no dan absolutamente nada, me he decidido a hacerlo. Mi idea es empezar con una cantidad no muy alta.
> 
> Como no quiero complicaciones voy a operar con Openbank aunque las comisiones sean más altas que en un bróker especializado. La idea es invertir a largo plazo, sin prisas por tener que vender, así que mayormente me atraen las empresas que dan dividendos.
> 
> ...



yo de todas esas tengo Repsol y creo que es la única que se puede salvar y ya es decir mucho.


----------



## BABY (5 Dic 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> yo de todas esas tengo Repsol y creo que es la única que se puede salvar y ya es decir mucho.



Logista es buena compañía a precios actuales o algo más bajo. Repsol no es mal negocio por debajo de 7.5€.


----------



## finkbrau (5 Dic 2020)

VandeBel dijo:


> Yo nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero debido a que en los bancos los depósitos ya no dan absolutamente nada, me he decidido a hacerlo. Mi idea es empezar con una cantidad no muy alta.
> 
> Como no quiero complicaciones voy a operar con Openbank aunque las comisiones sean más altas que en un bróker especializado. La idea es invertir a largo plazo, sin prisas por tener que vender, así que mayormente me atraen las empresas que dan dividendos.
> 
> ...



Dividenderas añadiria REE y Enagás. Yo solo llevo estas dos y Logista

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elena Sainz (6 Dic 2020)

Felicidades por el hilo, me lo he leído enterito y está muy bien.

No invento la pólvora con mi cartera pero la comparto por si a alguien le sirve y por si me la queréis criticar, que me sirve a mí. Es la típica de haber empezado en España comprando lo que conocía y últimamente me he animado con USA. En orden de ponderación:


*Iberdrola:* la llevo desde 2013 y me salva los trastos del Ibex casi ella sola.
*Enagas*: lo mismo, desde 2013, la pasta que me ha dado en divs la tía y cada año un poco mas.
*Ebro*: la llevo desde 2018 y ha aguantado el 2020 muy bien pero tampoco para tirar cohetes. Si sus divs creciesen cada año, me gustaría mas.
*Repsol*: en pérdidas pero lo llevo bien. Creo que venderé la mitad cuando ejecute el scrip de diciembre, para compensar las plusvalías de la OPA de BME.
*Naturgy*: la llevo desde 2016. La mantengo porque llevo un buen precio medio, pero me tiene mosca con el pastón en div que paga.
*Inditex*: la compré este marzo con todo el dinero que pude reunir. No le pillé el mínimo pero estoy contenta con el precio medio.
*Telefónica*: uno de los muertos del armario. Ahora mismo la posición solo me sirve para compensar plusvalías.
*Santander*: pues eso.
*BBVA*: lo mismo.
*Mapfre*: desde 2016. Me ha dado en divs en efectivo algo mas de lo que le pierdo así que no me molesta excesivamente.


*Logista*: la compré en 2017 y he vuelto a pillar ahora en 2020. parece que se está poniendo de moda.
*JNJ*: (USA) me tiré a por ella en 2019 cuando lo de los polvos de talco, y la pena es no haber comprado mas. he doblado posición hace poco.
*Grifols*: me mola el ensayo del Alzheimer. compré las B, que cobran el mismo div pero sin derechos de voto (qué rata soy, no sé si hice bien)
*Unilever*: desde 2018, cuando me dió por las de consumo defensivo. se porta muy bien o me lo parece a mí.
*Viscofan*: desde 2016 pero siempre que vuelve a pasearse por la zona de 44-45e la compro. se ha portado muy bien este año.
*Miquel y Costas:* desde 2018 y en pérdidas, pero es una posición discreta.
*Diageo*: (UK) la compré en enero por impulso, y luego ya no tuve liquidez para repetir cuando vino el bofetón porque estaba ocupada gastándomelo todo en Inditex.
*Babcock*: (UK) ni me preguntéis, a ver si le doy puerta. quise comprar algo industrial, en libras.. bah. me está bien.
*Daimler*: desde 2017. está remontando a mi precio de compra (60e) y no sé qué hacer con ella. la he tenido a un 30% abajo hace nada.
*Bayer*: los americanos se la jugaron bien a los alemanes, pero a mi me gusta. la tengo desde 2019.
*BASF*: desde 2018. no acerté con el precio de compra, pero ahí va. llevo pocas.
*ADM*: (USA) desde 2019, creo que fue un acierto. sube a poquitos, aumenta dividendos.. debería haber empezado mucho antes en USA.
*Altria* (USA): desde 2019 y dudando si aumentar. cada vez fuma menos gente en USA, lo del iqos no sé si convence, ..
*Pepsi *(USA) desde 2019 y otra como ADM, solo sabe subir. los doritos no fallan.
*Abbvie* (USA) desde 2019, me tiré a la piscina con esta en un momento flojo que tuvo y salió bien, ahora va un 40% arriba con unos dividendos mas que majos.


*Acciona*: desde 2018. la llevo 65% arriba, pero llevo pocas.
*REE*: desde 2018. ha estado a mi precio hace poco pero no he querido aumentar reguladas españolas que voy muy servida con Enagas.
*ACS*: desde 2013. casi que me da igual lo que haga porque caigan lo que caigan, las tengo compradas mas abajo.
*Faes Farma*: la acabo de comprar y se ha puesto a subir como loca.
*AENA*: compré unas pocas en el bofetón con la calderilla que me quedó después de arrasar con Inditex.
*Ezentis*: aquí iba de lista, menos mal que voy de lista con poco dinero.

Ahora me estaba empollando REITs americanos viendo que el dolar baja.
Estoy pensando que igual me he pasado con Utilities y consumo defensivo? no pego el pelotazo, pero me dan mas tranquilidad cuando vienen las tortas (y las tortas siempre llegan). Objetivo para 2021, equilibrarla un poco y no cagarla mucho.


----------



## KARNAK (7 Dic 2020)

Hola, hilo muy interesante, estoy aprendiendo mucho.
Tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que alguien me aclarase:
1º ¿Al final UK tiene 0% de retención?, esto es, los dividendos van directamente a tu cuenta sin retención y luego la hacienda española trinca.
2º Dividendos en moneda extranjera los cobra tu broker y los pasa automáticamente a €, me explico, se cobra dividendo en $, ¿el broker lo pasa automáticamente a €?
3º No me ha quedado claro en el artículo que enlazabais si el 15% de retención en Alemania luego la hacienda española lo devuelve, esto es: alemania pilla su 15%, haces el papel para que no te retenga más, sobre lo que queda tu pagas el +19% aquí y aquí esta mi duda, ¿si declaras que te han retenido ese 15% en Alemania la hacienda española te lo devuelve?

Tengo una pequeña cartera comprada este año a precios muy buenos (creo), he cogido toda la subida del final de año y lo que es mejor al comprarlas baratas el dividendo es mucho mejor que es de lo que se trata.

Me interesa diversificar en empresas extrajeras pero tengo muchas dudas al respecto de la doble imposición si lo hago en € y del riesgo divisa, si al final para ganar un poquito entre el cambio de divisa, comisiones y demás se te va a reducir mucho no sé si interesa.

Mi intención era (y es) hacer una cartera a 25 años vista con empresas que den dividendo y este hilo la verdad es que me ha servido mucho.

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones


----------



## KARNAK (7 Dic 2020)

Ja, ja, me acabo de dar cuenta que es mi primer mensaje.

Bueno hola a todos y gracias por la página que la sigo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## BABY (7 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Felicidades por el hilo, me lo he leído enterito y está muy bien.
> 
> No invento la pólvora con mi cartera pero la comparto por si a alguien le sirve y por si me la queréis criticar, que me sirve a mí. Es la típica de haber empezado en España comprando lo que conocía y últimamente me he animado con USA. En orden de ponderación:
> 
> ...




Buena cartera, me gusta casi todo. ¿Cual es la rentabilidad de la cartera contando y sin contar dividendos?. ¿Tienes calculado el porcentaje de tus gastos que van cubiertos con los dividendos?


----------



## BABY (7 Dic 2020)

KARNAK dijo:


> Hola, hilo muy interesante, estoy aprendiendo mucho.
> Tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que alguien me aclarase:
> 1º ¿Al final UK tiene 0% de retención?, esto es, los dividendos van directamente a tu cuenta sin retención y luego la hacienda española trinca.
> 2º Dividendos en moneda extranjera los cobra tu broker y los pasa automáticamente a €, me explico, se cobra dividendo en $, ¿el broker lo pasa automáticamente a €?
> ...



Aqui tienes esto que preguntas bien explicado. 

La doble imposición internacional en el cobro de dividendos extranjeros | Los cazadividendos


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2020)

KARNAK dijo:


> Hola, hilo muy interesante, estoy aprendiendo mucho.
> Tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que alguien me aclarase:
> 1º ¿Al final UK tiene 0% de retención?, esto es, los dividendos van directamente a tu cuenta sin retención y luego la hacienda española trinca.
> 2º Dividendos en moneda extranjera los cobra tu broker y los pasa automáticamente a €, me explico, se cobra dividendo en $, ¿el broker lo pasa automáticamente a €?
> ...



bienvenido, he oido al youtuber David Galán decir que UK es el peor pais a nivel impuestos, tiene la tasa de la reina o noseque


----------



## Elena Sainz (7 Dic 2020)

KARNAK dijo:


> 1º ¿Al final UK tiene 0% de retención?, esto es, los dividendos van directamente a tu cuenta sin retención y luego la hacienda española trinca.



Depende del broker. En ING ingresas lo que queda después de 0% de retención en origen (UK), y 19% de retención en destino (española).



KARNAK dijo:


> 2º Dividendos en moneda extranjera los cobra tu broker y los pasa automáticamente a €, me explico, se cobra dividendo en $, ¿el broker lo pasa automáticamente a €?



De nuevo, depende del broker. En ING se cambia todo a euros automáticamente, al cambio que toque. Si estás con DeGiro y con la opción activada de cuenta multidivisa, puedes cobrar los dividendos en $ y dejarlos en $ (muy interesante).



KARNAK dijo:


> 3º No me ha quedado claro en el artículo que enlazabais si el 15% de retención en Alemania luego la hacienda española lo devuelve, esto es: alemania pilla su 15%, haces el papel para que no te retenga más, sobre lo que queda tu pagas el +19% aquí y aquí esta mi duda, ¿si declaras que te han retenido ese 15% en Alemania la hacienda española te lo devuelve?



Te lo cuento aunque está explicado en cuatrocientos blogs por Internet:

Alemania te retiene en origen el 26,375%.
De lo que queda, España te retiene en destino el 19%.
Si te animas a tramitar el papeleo alemán (yo ya lo he hecho un par de veces y este enero será la tercera), Alemania te devuelve todo lo que te ha retenido en exceso del 15%, según el convenio Alemania - España de doble imposición internacional.
En la declaración de la renta metes números y Hacienda te devuelve el exceso de retención español, teniendo en cuenta que la retención total final, sumando origen y destino, debe ser el 19%.
Si todo el mundo cumple, al final te han retenido el 19% como si fuese un dividendo normal. Pero es cierto que el papeleo alemán para reclamarles su parte es un poco gaita y no mucha gente se anima a tramitarlo. A mi me lo han devuelto sin problemas ya dos años.
Al final si te emperras en comprar por Europa lo mas sencillo es quedarse con:
acciones holandesas, que retienen de entrada un 15% y no tienes que reclamarles nada, solo recuperar la parte española en la declaración,
y acciones UK, con 0% de retención en origen pero meten un palo en la compra al menos con ING (comisión + impuesto de la reina)

Un saludo, suerte con tu cartera y que aciertes escogiendo empresas, o por lo menos que no te equivoques mucho.


----------



## Elena Sainz (7 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Buena cartera, me gusta casi todo. ¿Cual es la rentabilidad de la cartera contando y sin contar dividendos?. ¿Tienes calculado el porcentaje de tus gastos que van cubiertos con los dividendos?



Hola, sí, todo eso va en "*EL EXCEL".* Ahora a finales de diciembre cuando lleguen los últimos pagos te pondré si quieres como quedan los números de cada empresa y el total de cartera. Los dividendos si no recuerdo mal suponen ahora mismo cerca del 50% de mis ingresos totales y un % importante de gastos (mas bien austeros, paso de terracitas y de ir de compras).


----------



## KARNAK (7 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Depende del broker. En ING ingresas lo que queda después de 0% de retención en origen (UK), y 19% de retención en destino (española).
> 
> 
> De nuevo, depende del broker. En ING se cambia todo a euros automáticamente, al cambio que toque. Si estás con DeGiro y con la opción activada de cuenta multidivisa, pues cobrar los dividendos en $ y dejarlos en $ (muy interesante).
> ...



Muchas gracias, ya me queda claro, si haces los deberes bien 19% o el tramo que corresponda.

Yo opero con ING, pero me abriré una cuenta con Degiro para ver lo de la opción multidivisa que me parece interesante para reinvertir los dividendos y/o protegerse del riesgo divisa y comisiones de cambio.

***

Al respecto de mi cartera... después de leeros se me queda cara de pringao pero bueno tengo SANTANDER, TELEFONICA, INDITEX, MAPFRE Y BANKIA. Aunque eso si como los he comprado justo antes de la subida esta (creo que llevo un 40% de revalorización, he tenido mucha suerte obviamente) se me ha quedado un cuadro bonito con dividendos potenciales interesantes.

Yo como señalo un forero anteriormente si he mirado la cotización del IBEX, luego Feministo lo rebatio con argumentos interesantes. Mi visión era que no tengo mucho tiempo y la marca del indice general puede señalarme la posibilidad de encontrar precios interesantes. La argumentación de Feministo es impecable pero también es cierto que el está más metido en este mundillo.

Personalmente creo que el invertir todos los años una cantidad es la estrategia adecuada, sin embargo también considero interesante que sea asimétrico, esto es, para que invertir 1000€ con el ibex a 10000 puntos cuando puedes esperar a que este a 7000 y meterte con mejores perspectivas, el largo plazo y la disciplina hace que esa estrategia también sea interesante. 

Por ejemplo, si tu presupuesto es invertir 1000€/año, metes 500€, el resto lo guardas para cuando el indice baje de un nivel... pues metes el dinero cuando las acciones tienen más potencial de mejora. 

Bueno de todas formas la mayoría sabe más que yo así que seguramente mi argumento hará aguas por algún lado.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## Naga2x (7 Dic 2020)

Sí, muchas veces se hace esa estrategia, de hecho tiene un nombre (dollar cost averaging si no recuerdo mal). Obviamente siempre puede salir mejor o peor, pero al menos vas más tranquilo (por ejemplo, CRSR salío a casi 30 de IPO, bajó a 19, y luego se disparó a 50 y poco para bajar de nuevo a los casi 40. Un DCA hubiese sido mucho mejor que un all-in recién salido del IPO). Es la que voy a seguir ahora con la salida a bolsa de AirBNB.


----------



## KARNAK (7 Dic 2020)

Hola,

Hoy estoy mirando varias opciones que ha mencionando feniministo.

Al respecto de las ETF´s que comentabas que tenías para la jubilación, hay algún producto similar que se pueda contratar en España, he mirado pero no sé si son lo mismo que tú tienes o no .

La idea es que cuente como plan de pensiones para la rebaja de la base imponible pero que invierta el *100% en divindera*s.

Estoy ya considerando opciones para el año que viene.

Saludos.


----------



## KARNAK (7 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> Sí, muchas veces se hace esa estrategia, de hecho tiene un nombre (dollar cost averaging si no recuerdo mal). Obviamente siempre puede salir mejor o peor, pero al menos vas más tranquilo (por ejemplo, CRSR salío a casi 30 de IPO, bajó a 19, y luego se disparó a 50 y poco para bajar de nuevo a los casi 40. Un DCA hubiese sido mucho mejor que un all-in recién salido del IPO). Es la que voy a seguir ahora con la salida a bolsa de AirBNB.



Gracias, ni idea de que tenía hasta nombre... siempre hay alguien que lo piensa antes.


----------



## Tr13ce (7 Dic 2020)

KARNAK dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ya me queda claro, si haces los deberes bien 19% o el tramo que corresponda.
> 
> Yo opero con ING, pero me abriré una cuenta con Degiro para ver lo de la opción multidivisa que me parece interesante para reinvertir los dividendos y/o protegerse del riesgo divisa y comisiones de cambio.
> 
> ...



Lo que se te escapa es que puedes estar en 10000 esperando que baje y se vaya a 15000 y te quedes con cara de tonto.



Naga2x dijo:


> Sí, muchas veces se hace esa estrategia, de hecho tiene un nombre (dollar cost averaging si no recuerdo mal). Obviamente siempre puede salir mejor o peor, pero al menos vas más tranquilo (por ejemplo, CRSR salío a casi 30 de IPO, bajó a 19, y luego se disparó a 50 y poco para bajar de nuevo a los casi 40. Un DCA hubiese sido mucho mejor que un all-in recién salido del IPO). Es la que voy a seguir ahora con la salida a bolsa de AirBNB.



El DCA es meter una cantidad fija cada X tiempo sube o baje, llueva o truene para bajar la volatilidad. Pillarás subidad y bajadas.

Si tienes 10000 euros pues meter por ejemplo 500 cada mes durante 20 meses.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

VandeBel dijo:


> Leyendoos veo que comprar empresas dividinderas de fuera de España es un lío por el tema fiscal, así que en un principio operaré con compañias nacionales:



Hacer un par de papelitos = "Buff, es un lio"

Cuando lo haces en dos declaraciones, la que hace 3 ya te sale automático. Eso sin hablar de que deberías tener un gestor que te hiciera el IRPF, pero ahí cada uno que haga lo que quiera.

Si se me rompe la cañería voy al fontanero, y mi gestor hace un par de años me saco 3000 pavos a devolver. De hecho, creo que no ha habido un solo año que no me hayan devuelto.



VandeBel dijo:


> Repsol
> Logista
> Prosegur
> Atresmedia o Tele5
> ...



Yo en general no invierto en España pero de invertir quitaría todas menos Logista, quizás Prosegur, y quizás Repsol, aunque esta última con muchísimo cuidado.

Mapfre la estuve estudiando y me da mucho miedo.

Las demás es que ni las miro.



VandeBel dijo:


> Por otro lado Sabadell a modo de riesgo, esperando que pueda subir con una fusión o porque parece que ahora está mejor gestionado.



Si quieres invertir en banca Española me gustaría presentarte a un cuñado mio de Nigeria que si me pasas una comisión vas a ganar muchos millones con un señor que murió y dejó una fortuna en el banco. Mándame un privado y una foto desnudo de cuerpo entero.



VandeBel dijo:


> Alguna otra recomendación? Me gustaría tener una cartera de unas diez empresas, pero que sean fiables y españolas no es fácil de encontrar. Empresas turísticas ni con un palo por el.futuro tan negro del turismo y bancos tampoco aparte de la apuesta arriesgada al Sabadell.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si. Pregunta cuánto te llevaría un gestor por hacerte el IRPF y una declaración de la renta con dividendos en el extranjero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Felicidades por el hilo, me lo he leído enterito y está muy bien.



Gracias por mi parte, pero como ves hay muchos foreros que aportan mucho mejor que yo.

Ahora te organizo la cartera en función de mi opinión personal:

Empresas que pueden pegar volantazo, así que pon stop-loss:


Elena Sainz dijo:


> *Iberdrola:* la llevo desde 2013 y me salva los trastos del Ibex casi ella sola.
> *Enagas*: lo mismo, desde 2013, la pasta que me ha dado en divs la tía y cada año un poco mas.
> *Ebro*: la llevo desde 2018 y ha aguantado el 2020 muy bien pero tampoco para tirar cohetes. Si sus divs creciesen cada año, me gustaría mas.
> *Mapfre*: desde 2016. Me ha dado en divs en efectivo algo mas de lo que le pierdo así que no me molesta excesivamente.





Empresas con riesgo:


Elena Sainz dijo:


> *Repsol*: en pérdidas pero lo llevo bien. Creo que venderé la mitad cuando ejecute el scrip de diciembre, para compensar las plusvalías de la OPA de BME.
> *Naturgy*: la llevo desde 2016. La mantengo porque llevo un buen precio medio, pero me tiene mosca con el pastón en div que paga.
> *Grifols*: me mola el ensayo del Alzheimer. compré las B, que cobran el mismo div pero sin derechos de voto (qué rata soy, no sé si hice bien)
> *Viscofan*: desde 2016 pero siempre que vuelve a pasearse por la zona de 44-45e la compro. se ha portado muy bien este año.
> ...





Empresas de las que me saldría YA:


Elena Sainz dijo:


> *Telefónica*: uno de los muertos del armario. Ahora mismo la posición solo me sirve para compensar plusvalías.
> *Santander*: pues eso.
> *BBVA*: lo mismo.
> *Bayer*: los americanos se la jugaron bien a los alemanes, pero a mi me gusta. la tengo desde 2019.
> ...






Empresas que me quedaría:


Elena Sainz dijo:


> *Inditex*: la compré este marzo con todo el dinero que pude reunir. No le pillé el mínimo pero estoy contenta con el precio medio.
> *Logista*: la compré en 2017 y he vuelto a pillar ahora en 2020. parece que se está poniendo de moda.
> *JNJ*: (USA) me tiré a por ella en 2019 cuando lo de los polvos de talco, y la pena es no haber comprado mas. he doblado posición hace poco.
> *Unilever*: desde 2018, cuando me dió por las de consumo defensivo. se porta muy bien o me lo parece a mí.
> ...








Elena Sainz dijo:


> Ahora me estaba empollando REITs americanos viendo que el dolar baja.
> Estoy pensando que igual me he pasado con Utilities y consumo defensivo? no pego el pelotazo, pero me dan mas tranquilidad cuando vienen las tortas (y las tortas siempre llegan). Objetivo para 2021, equilibrarla un poco y no cagarla mucho.



Mírate Store Capital Corporation pero con cuidado.
Mira también empresas Alemanas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> bienvenido, he oido al youtuber David Galán decir que UK es el peor pais a nivel impuestos, tiene la tasa de la reina o noseque



La tasa de la reina es que una vez al mes la reina elige a uno de sus subditos que sea guapote y éste debe obedecer sus deseos durante 24h. Los del MI5 te raptan y te llevan a su casa. Luego te tiran 5 libras al suelo.

Por experiencia propia lleva siempre contigo lubricante y una pinza de colgar la ropa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Hola, sí, todo eso va en "*EL EXCEL".* Ahora a finales de diciembre cuando lleguen los últimos pagos te pondré si quieres como quedan los números de cada empresa y el total de cartera. Los dividendos si no recuerdo mal suponen ahora mismo cerca del 50% de mis ingresos totales y un % importante de gastos (mas bien austeros, paso de terracitas y de ir de compras).



Si, quiero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

Tr13ce dijo:


> Lo que se te escapa es que puedes estar en 10000 esperando que baje y se vaya a 15000 y te quedes con cara de tonto.



De buen rollo. Lo que se les escapa a muchos es que no podeis ser especuladores y dividenderos. Bueno, un poquito sí, pero esa mentalidad de "perder o ganar" por entrar "arriba o abajo" no vale aqui.

Siempre pongo los ejemplos de Amazon o Tesla. Imagínate poder ir atrás en el tiempo, cuando Amazon estaba a 400 dolares con un subidón acojonante. Muchos la habríais visto "muy arriba" y habríais pasado la oportunidad.

Pues eso. Para un dividendero, una empresa es buena o mala en función de su salud. Comprarla abajo es un plus, pero solo eso. Si hoy pillas J&J y cae un 20% y se queda así para siempre, en menos de 10 años ya has recuperado tu inversión y estas ganando pelas.



Tr13ce dijo:


> El DCA es meter una cantidad fija cada X tiempo sube o baje, llueva o truene para bajar la volatilidad. Pillarás subidad y bajadas.
> 
> Si tienes 10000 euros pues meter por ejemplo 500 cada mes durante 20 meses.



Nunca suscribiré esa teoría, lo siento.

Es muy cierto que la economía va por ciclos, pero éstos no son perfectos. De hecho, si hay una frase que es muy cierta es que "la bolsa baja en ascensor y sube por las escaleras".

Poner dinero todos los meses es, literalmente, jugar a la lotería. Es tener miedo a perderse cosas. Es malentender la palabra "diversificar" en el contexto de "diversificar en el tiempo".

Yo prefiero estudiar las curvas naturales de las empresas. Por ejemplo, ahora deberíamos ver a las REITs que tengan oficinas abajo (hola Coima, hola @SargentoHighway), pero es de esperar que éstas mas tarde se recuperen. ¿Cuándo? Dificil saberlo. ¿Es mejor meter dinero cada mes para aprovechar cuando suban? Yo no lo creo. Ahora mismo Coima ha aprovechado una subida general de la bolsa, pero los números no acompañan, sobre todo a largo plazo. Viene un buen palo en 2022. Entonces, ¿cuándo es mejor comprar Coima?

(Hablo de Coima como ejemplo, repito)

Pues lógicamente cuando, tras observar su progresión, veas que empieza a salir del peligro.

¿Pero entonces vamos a perder la oportunidad de comprarla abajo del todo?

Pues si. Pero no perderás tu dinero, o al menos reducirás ese riesgo muchísimo.

Comprar todos los meses si o si no me parece una estrategia sino un juego matemático con una cosa a la que no puedes aplicar matemáticas, al menos no en ese sentido.

Mi opinión personal, OJO.


----------



## VandeBel (13 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hacer un par de papelitos = "Buff, es un lio"
> 
> Cuando lo haces en dos declaraciones, la que hace 3 ya te sale automático. Eso sin hablar de que deberías tener un gestor que te hiciera el IRPF, pero ahí cada uno que haga lo que quiera.
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar y dar tu opinión sobre las empresas que estoy barajando para invertir. Leyendo diferentes opiniones, y entre ellas la tuya he descartado Iberdrola, y posiblemente ni AtresMedia ni MediaSet. En su lugar creo que me decantaré por REE y Enagas (lo tengo que estudiar). 

Por otro lado, y aunque no es dividindera he comprado Xiaomi, ya que creo que es una empresa que está trabajando muy bien, y está cogiendo un buen nicho de mercado en Europa. Desde que me compré un móvil de esta marca, me llamó la atención la relación calidad/precio del producto. La he ido siguiendo y creo que es una empresa con margen de crecimiento. También tengo la duda de Alibaba, pero ya sería la segunda empresa no dividindera y ese no es el objetivo que me había marcado. 

Tienes razón es que lo díficil es la primera vez en el tema de papeleo, pero la verdad que no me sobra tiempo, y en estos momentos mi iniciación en bolsa es exploratoria. Quizás en un tiempo le podría dedicar más tiempo, ya veremos. 

Lo de pagar un gestor más de una vez lo he pensado. Tengo algunos inmuebles arrendados y al final, a base de informarte por foros de internet, las declaraciones de esos inmuebles, y con todos sus posibles desgravaciones ya lo tengo más que controlado desde hace años. Por lo demás mi declaración es simple; rentas del trabajo y ya está. Por eso no considero oportuno gastar dinero en que un especialista me la haga, porque no voy a tener una ventaja. Es más, a algún conocido se la han liado a base de bien en la gestoría.

Ahora bien, si el día de mañana me metiese más a fondo en el tema bursátil, pues sería una opción a estudiar. Como sería huir de Openbank broker, para ir a uno que cobrase menos comisiones, en especial de mantenimiento de cartera. De momento hago mis inversiones a modo introductorio en el mundo bursátil. De hecho considero muy útil vuestras contribuciones al foro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

VandeBel dijo:


> Por otro lado, y aunque no es dividindera he comprado Xiaomi, ya que creo que es una empresa que está trabajando muy bien, y está cogiendo un buen nicho de mercado en Europa. Desde que me compré un móvil de esta marca, me llamó la atención la relación calidad/precio del producto. La he ido siguiendo y creo que es una empresa con margen de crecimiento. También tengo la duda de Alibaba, pero ya sería la segunda empresa no dividindera y ese no es el objetivo que me había marcado.



Yo voy cargadísimo de Xiaomi.

En mis primeras intervenciones dije que no era un talibán del dividendo y que me permito hasta un 20% de no-dividenderas en mi cartera. Empecé con Xiaomi a 1.4 euros si mal no recuerdo, y mira por donde van.

Otra que tengo es Airbus que no se sabe cuando volverá a dar dividendos. Y Disney igual.

Peeeeeero, Xiaomi le tengo puesto stop-loss a 2 euros si mal no recuerdo...por si acaso.


----------



## P.pica (13 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por mi parte, pero como ves hay muchos foreros que aportan mucho mejor que yo.
> 
> Ahora te organizo la cartera en función de mi opinión personal:
> 
> Empresas que pueden pegar volantazo, así que pon stop-loss:



¿Por qué crees que Enagás puede pegar volantazo? ¿Qué te hace sospechar?

Yo la veo más o menos como REE, segura pero con poco crecimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

P.pica dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que Enagás puede pegar volantazo? ¿Qué te hace sospechar?
> 
> Yo la veo más o menos como REE, segura pero con poco crecimiento.



A veces una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras:


----------



## Josebs (13 Dic 2020)

La justicia europea acabará metiendo mano a los monopolios de Enagás y REE tarde o temprano, además de liquidar la "acción de oro" del Estado. Fomentando la competencia, libre circulación de capitales en la UE y la salida de esa escoria política del consejo de administración.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> La justicia europea acabará metiendo mano a los monopolios de Enagás y REE tarde o temprano, además de liquidar la "acción de oro" del Estado. Fomentando la competencia, libre circulación de capitales en la UE y la salida de esa escoria política del consejo de administración.



...por eso yo paso de meterme en ese tipo de empresas. Mucho mejor esperar a que Europa haga limpieza, entre MI competencia (mi E.ON, mi RWE, mi Deutsche Telekom, etc...) y se queden con todo el pastel.


----------



## XXavier (13 Dic 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> La justicia europea acabará metiendo mano a los monopolios de Enagás y REE tarde o temprano, además de liquidar la "acción de oro" del Estado. Fomentando la competencia, libre circulación de capitales en la UE y la salida de esa escoria política del consejo de administración.




Lo veo difícil... Ojalá sucediera, pero ya se las arreglarán los políticos para evitarlo. Y –salvo que se produzca una improbable revolución, pero de verdad, con guillotina/paredón– la casta política seguirá controlando todo. No me refiero, claro, a ningún partido en particular, porque todos están metidos en este invento de la 'democracia'.

Y para ceñirme al tema del hilo, yo empecé a invertir en acciones de dividendo hace un tiempo, unos cinco o seis años, y al principio solo lo hacía en empresas españolas, pero pronto empecé a inquietarme y fui cambiando a empresas USA y alguna británica. El futuro de España lo veo cada vez más negro. Tenemos un gobierno de demagogos, encima ha caído la pandemia, y la UE no parece capaz de poner orden...


----------



## Josebs (13 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...por eso yo paso de meterme en ese tipo de empresas. Mucho mejor esperar a que Europa haga limpieza, entre MI competencia (mi E.ON, mi RWE, mi Deutsche Telekom, etc...) y se queden con todo el pastel.



Todo, todo no, pero un buen pellizco les caerá, como al resto de empresas del IV Reich


----------



## Kalevala (13 Dic 2020)

No se mucho de esto pero según creo las redes de transmisión de energía (gas y electricidad) no pueden estar divididas en empresitas por temas de coordinación.

Así que si entran los alemanes será para llevarse una parte (mayoritaria) de las acciones de Enagas y REE pero las empresas como tal, seguirán en monopolio


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo. Lo que se les escapa a muchos es que no podeis ser especuladores y dividenderos. Bueno, un poquito sí, pero esa mentalidad de "perder o ganar" por entrar "arriba o abajo" no vale aqui.
> 
> Siempre pongo los ejemplos de Amazon o Tesla. Imagínate poder ir atrás en el tiempo, cuando Amazon estaba a 400 dolares con un subidón acojonante. Muchos la habríais visto "muy arriba" y habríais pasado la oportunidad.
> 
> ...



No te lo digo yo, mejor que te lo diga el Barón Rotschild:



> Cuando veas la *sangre* correr por las *Calles*, es tiempo de comprar.



Pillarla más arriba o más abajo es cuestión de pericia con el AT. Para que quiebre COIMA tendrían que dejarle de pagar Microsoft, Vodafone, PwC, IBM, DB... arrienda sus oficinas a multinacionales medianas-grandes.


----------



## XXavier (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## Elena Sainz (14 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por mi parte, pero como ves hay muchos foreros que aportan mucho mejor que yo.
> 
> Ahora te organizo la cartera en función de mi opinión personal:



Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de contestar, me vienen muy bien tus comentarios y en general todo el hilo. Repasando números en el excel está claro que tengo amplio margen para mejorar en 2021:

revalorización de cartera, *-5% **
yield on cost 2020 (solo dividendos en efectivo 2020), *3,5% *

*cotizaciones a cierre de hoy. saco las Iberdrolas del cálculo, sería trampa tenerlas en cuenta puesto que no las compré yo sino mi abuelo en el 86
como la cosa va de dividendos no incluyo plusvalías de compraventas

Los muertos del Ibex (Tef y bancos) que me recomiendas largar son los que mas me penalizan, claro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2020)

*IBM Y LENOVO PAGANDO DIVIDENDOS*
Curioso que el mismo dia me lleguen dividendos de dos empresas que tienen tanto en común (Thinkpad). IBM me ha dado USD1.63 por acción, y Lenovo HKD0.066. Curiosamente al final ámbos me han dado casi el mismo dinero.

Las dos las tengo en verde. IBM se acerca a un 5% de revalorización, y Lenovo se ha sacado el micropene chino y esta ya rozando un 30% de revalorización. No me puedo quejar, no.

IBM volverá a darnos dividendos en Marzo del 2021, y Lenovo en Julio del 2021.

Y ahora una nota para los despistados de la doble imposición: Lenovo, al cotizar en la bolsa de HK, no me retiene nada, pero IBM, al tenerlo en la bolsa americana, si.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Dic 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 515380



Gracias por la información.

Pfizer que se ponga las pilas conmigo que deberían saber como me las gasto. El 28 de Enero sabremos a cuánto deciden cotizar.

En cualquier caso les tengo puesto un stop-loss a EUR31...que hagan ellos lo que crean conveniente. Y Viatris de momento no ha dicho nada de dividendos. La tengo a un +60% porque nos las han dado baratas, pero tendré cero problemas en venderlas todas si se ponen a dar por culo.


----------



## hortera (15 Dic 2020)

P.pica dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que Enagás puede pegar volantazo? ¿Qué te hace sospechar?
> 
> Yo la veo más o menos como REE, segura pero con poco crecimiento.



REE es la mejor acción de España y de las mejores de Europa mientras gobierne el centro-derecha, ahora bien, como España es una ONG filocomunista, puedes acabar compartiendo tu piso con un negro por decreto ley


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Dic 2020)

*AVISO A NAVEGANTES: BREXIT REVUELTO...*

Ya esta pasando pero cuando terminen los acuerdos del Brexit yo espero subidones en todo el FTSE para finales de año o principios de 2021.

Por si acaso estos dias me he estado cargado de Polymetal International Plc (vendidas en Noviembre a EUR18.11, y recazadas en Diciembre a EUR18.01), GSK (me paso por los cojones la vacuna, y me sorprendería que no tocara EUR16 antes de terminar Q1 2021) y National Grid (buena en cualquier punto por debajo de los EUR50).

Por supuesto mi opinión y mis operaciones. Vosotros haced lo que os salga.


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Felicidades por el hilo, me lo he leído enterito y está muy bien.
> 
> No invento la pólvora con mi cartera pero la comparto por si a alguien le sirve y por si me la queréis criticar, que me sirve a mí. Es la típica de haber empezado en España comprando lo que conocía y últimamente me he animado con USA. En orden de ponderación:
> 
> ...



¿ y cuando compras acciones de USA las compras en dolares o en Xetra en euros?


----------



## Ai1b2 (16 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AVISO A NAVEGANTES: BREXIT REVUELTO...*
> 
> Ya esta pasando pero cuando terminen los acuerdos del Brexit yo espero subidones en todo el FTSE para finales de año o principios de 2021.
> 
> ...



Hola
Creo que has tenido un puequeño lapsus, national Grid esta a 9,75 euros


----------



## Elena Sainz (17 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> ¿ y cuando compras acciones de USA las compras en dolares o en Xetra en euros?



Compro las americanas en dólares, sí., al cambio que toque. Las UK en libras, lo mismo. Las alemanas en Xetra.

En cuanto a dividendos, con ING entran todos con sus retenciones en origen y destino ya practicadas, y pasados a euros (lo ideal sería tener una cuenta multidivisa). A los americanos y holandeses no hay que reclamarles nada porque se quedan con el 15%, a los alemanes hay que reclamarles devolución.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Hola
> Creo que has tenido un puequeño lapsus, national Grid esta a 9,75 euros



No. Lo que pasa es que llevo las americanas (ISIN: _US6362744095)_


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A veces una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras:



Tenía un stoploss en enagás en 18'8 y hoy me lo han saltado por los pelos (el mínimo intradía ha sido 18'777). Me he quedado fuera de los dividendos en el último segundo, que putada!!!

Ahora a pensarme si dejo el stoploss en red electrica o lo quito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Tenía un stoploss en enagás en 18'8 y hoy me lo han saltado por los pelos (el mínimo intradía ha sido 18'777). Me he quedado fuera de los dividendos en el último segundo, que putada!!!
> 
> Ahora a pensarme si dejo el stoploss en red electrica o lo quito.



Como Enagás pegue un subidón irás a buscarme con tus primohs, pero yo soy muy técnico y gente así con sueldazos como te imaginas no creo que aporten mucho a una empresa a la larga. Creo que mas bien acabarás dándome las gracias.

¿Mi opinión personal sobre todo el tema de las "grandes" empresas españolas? Favores. Y eso solo saca adelante a ciertas empresas. Las otras aguantan con dinero tuyo y mio y con mucho...mecano:


----------



## nief (19 Dic 2020)

Pues yo he sumado unas enagases justo a tiempo para el dividendo


----------



## Kalevala (19 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. Lo que pasa es que llevo las americanas (ISIN: _US6362744095)_



Alli cotiza en dolares. Asi que tus EUR50 es un lapsus o traduces la cotización americana en dolares a euros?
NG es la mas gorda en mi cartera


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Dic 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Alli cotiza en dolares. Asi que tus EUR50 es un lapsus o traduces la cotización americana en dolares a euros?
> NG es la mas gorda en mi cartera



Traduzco, hermano, traduzco.

NG la tengo en el "pelotón" de la carrera (representa casi un 3%) pero quiero esperar a que baje un poquito para meter mas paquetes.

Ahora mismo GSK es la mas gorda de mi cartera (casi un 9%) porque he aprovechado el problema de la vacuna del COVID para subirla, aunque seguramente la rebaje un poquito mas adelante (no me gusta llevar nada por encima del 5-6% de mi cartera).


----------



## BABY (19 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Traduzco, hermano, traduzco.
> 
> NG la tengo en el "pelotón" de la carrera (representa casi un 3%) pero quiero esperar a que baje un poquito para meter mas paquetes.
> 
> Ahora mismo GSK es la mas gorda de mi cartera (casi un 9%) porque he aprovechado el problema de la vacuna del COVID para subirla, aunque seguramente la rebaje un poquito mas adelante (no me gusta llevar nada por encima del 5-6% de mi cartera).



¿Por que te gusta tanto Glaxo?. Yo la llevo y estoy contento con ella, pero me interesan tus razones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Por que te gusta tanto Glaxo?. Yo la llevo y estoy contento con ella, pero me interesan tus razones.



Si te interesan mis razones yo cobro en carne: Frances natural y tras tras por detrás.

Asumiendo el pago en los próximos 90 días te explico:

Con el tema del COVID todas las empresa sque estan teniendo problemas han perdido valor, pero éso no quiere decir que sean malas empresas. Yo estoy cargado con dos: Pfizer y GSK, esta última cargando a tope precísamente por el anuncio del retraso, y Pfizer por lo de su problema con la gente mayor. Osea, estan en mi opinión bajas para lo que valen realmente.

Pero analizemos GSK:
1. PE = 10.74. Bastante mejor que Pfizer (14.50), Avvie (22.85), o AstraZeneca (51.09)
2. Payout = 62%, lo cual no pone en peligro su empresa para pagar dividendos.
3. Dividendos entre el 4%-7%
4. Esta muy ajustada para pagar sus deudas a corto, pero a largo no tiene problemas. Si sale lo de la vacuna (que saldrá si o si, y además la UE va a pagar un pastizal por ello) tendrá dinero suficiente, y si no podrá pedir prestado porque...
5. GSK controla casi un 40% del mercado en UK, además de partes en otros paises.

Dicho lo de arriba no me gusta llevar tantísimo de Glaxo y, seguramente cuando saquen la vacuna y el stock pegue un subidón, venderé algo. Mi intención es dejarla como máximo como un 7% de mi porfolio (ahora mismo es un 9%). He comprado ahora porque estaban bajas de forma temporal y las últimas que compré las compré baratas pero no tanto.

Con Pfizer, por otro lado, mi carga si me parece correcta. Llevo casi un 5% de ellas. Si pegan otro bajonazo volveré a cargar, pero siempre tratando de respetar la regla del 7% como máximo.


----------



## BABY (19 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si te interesan mis razones yo cobro en carne: Frances natural y tras tras por detrás.
> 
> Asumiendo el pago en los próximos 90 días te explico:
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias. Las llevo a 12.9£ (evidentemente por suerte) y estaba pensando ampliar un poco viendo las turbulencias del Brexit, que a lo mejor hace que bajen un poco más de mi precio y mejoren la RPD.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias. *Las llevo a 12.9£* (evidentemente por suerte) y estaba pensando ampliar un poco viendo las turbulencias del Brexit, que a lo mejor hace que bajen un poco más de mi precio y mejoren la RPD.



Hijo de p...........

Te paso el número de mi pareja y ya de paso te la follas. Si vas a joderme pues lo haces del todo, tio.

A 16 euros las llevo yo y me doy con un canto en los dientes...¡que cabrón!

Por cierto, yo creo que el Brexit lo que va a hacer es hacerlas subir, porque el problema es que no hay aún acuerdo porque hay varios puntos que no estan claros (pesca, los estándares de resolución de problemas, lo de los subsidios y la resolución de disputas) pero por cojones si o si los tienen que resolver. En el segundo en que ésto ocurra el FTSE tiene que pegar un % de subida si o si. ¿Por qué? Pues porque cada vez que se resuelve un conflicto gordo siempre pasa lo mismo en bolsa.

Pero veremos como se aplica mi teoría en el mundo real. De hecho, estoy esperando a lo del Brexit precísamente para bajar un pelín la fuerza de GSK en mi cartera.


----------



## KARNAK (20 Dic 2020)

Hola,
Pregunta de novato... Glaxo ponéis que las lleváis a 12,9 pounds y a 16€... he buscado la cotización y en la bolsa de Londres y me sale a 1355...
No entiendo que ocurre.
¿alguien me aclara esto por favor?


----------



## KARNAK (20 Dic 2020)

Me auto respondo... gbx es una moneda de los british, 1GBP = 103.007636GBX / 1GBX = 0.009708GBP 
Disculpad mi ignorancia.


----------



## Elena Sainz (20 Dic 2020)

KARNAK dijo:


> Hola,
> Pregunta de novato... Glaxo ponéis que las lleváis a 12,9 pounds y a 16€... he buscado la cotización y en la bolsa de Londres y me sale a 1355...
> No entiendo que ocurre.
> ¿alguien me aclara esto por favor?



La cotización en el LSE (London Stock Exchange) viene en peniques (GBX). Esos 1355 peniques que ves son 13,55 pounds


----------



## KARNAK (20 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> La cotización en el LSE (London Stock Exchange) viene en peniques (GBP). Esos 1355 peniques que ves son 13,55 pounds



Gracias Elena.


----------



## A seguir remando. (20 Dic 2020)

Buenos días. Con respecto a cobrar dividendos del Reino Unido, veo que la retención en origen que practican es del 0%, pero que sin embargo se quedan con un 10% en otro concepto. ¿Este 10% es recuperable mediante la aplicación de la deducción para evitar la doble imposición con el límite del 15%?

Sé muy bien como funciona en el resto de países las retenciones y como recuperarlas, pero nunca he cobrado dividendos de UK y me salta esa duda.


----------



## Elena Sainz (20 Dic 2020)

A seguir remando. dijo:


> Buenos días. Con respecto a cobrar dividendos del Reino Unido, veo que la retención en origen que practican es del 0%, pero que sin embargo se quedan con un 10% en otro concepto. ¿Este 10% es recuperable mediante la aplicación de la deducción para evitar la doble imposición con el límite del 15%?



No se quedan nada, a partir de abril 2016 eliminaron el crédito fiscal y la retención para no residentes. 
La retención en origen para dividendos UK es del 0%.


----------



## A seguir remando. (20 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> No se quedan nada, a partir de abril 2016 eliminaron el crédito fiscal y la retención para no residentes.
> La retención en origen para dividendos UK es del 0%.



Gracias, había leído información contradictoria en internet con respecto a ese 10%. Si es así entonces sin duda es una gran ventaja del mercado británico.


----------



## Manolito-14 (21 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas que te parece Redrow?? Algún motivo por el que no debería comprarla??

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas que te parece Redrow?? Algún motivo por el que no debería comprarla??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Redrow se me antoja arriesgada, y como sabes el hilo de los chicharros no es éste. Aqui queremos jugar seguro así que:

1. El año pasado tuvo un crecimiento negativo (-65%)
2. Los dividendos son un pelín por debajo del mínimo que estilamos aqui (4%).
3. Su ROA esta por debajo de la media = Sus jefes no son muy buenos.
4. A corto tiene para campear, pero a largo no, así que espero que su valor caiga en el tiempo.

Te puede salir bien la jugada, pero yo no la compraría. No se me antoja estable, lo siento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Dic 2020)

1. Nunca te dejes influenciar por productos que te gusten. No me verás muerto con un Xiaomi pero voy cargado y ganando muchísimo con ellos. Joder, ¡ni tan siquiera dan dividendos!

2. Como empresa lo hacen muy bien. Buena proyección, buen cashflow, y controlado una buena porción del pastel alcohólico. Dicho ésto:
- Sus dividendos no llegan al 3%
- Su valor actual esta carillo.

Dime que se pone en 38 euros y me lo pienso. Dime que se pone en 32 y la compraría yo mismo. Pero al precio actual digo que no.


----------



## BABY (21 Dic 2020)

¿ @FeministoDeIzquierdas , a que valores de los tuyos les has hecho hoy la caidita de Roma con el río revuelto del Brexit + Coronavirus 2.0?.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿ @FeministoDeIzquierdas , a que valores de los tuyos les has hecho hoy la caidita de Roma con el río revuelto del Brexit + Coronavirus 2.0?.



Obviamente todo lo que tengo en el FTSE ha caido, pero como casi todo lo tenía bajo solo he podido aprovechar para comprar algo mas de National Grid, que ha pasado de un 2% a un 4% de mi cartera.

Hubiera comprado GSK pero como dije antes voy demasiado cargado y lo que quiero es aligerar peso.

Otra que he comprado por el tema del coronavirus ha sido Pfizer. Mi posición pasa a ser 4.5% de mi cartera. Compraría otro paquete si vuelve a caer pero tiene que ponerse en 27 euros mas o menos.


----------



## Elena Sainz (23 Dic 2020)

Los que llevamos *Logista* en la cartera dividendera celebramos hoy el contrato con Sanidad para distribuir la vacuna de Pfizer.

Se refleje poco o mucho en las cuentas de resultados o en la cotización, me gusta la visibilidad en la distribución de medicamentos, sus medios y protocolos para trazabilidad térmica, y que siga reduciendo dependencia del tabaco:

Logista será el mensajero de Sanidad para la vacuna y firma con tres CCAA
Logista propondrá a los accionistas la distribución de un dividendo de 1,18e


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Los que llevamos *Logista* en la cartera dividendera celebramos hoy el contrato con Sanidad para distribuir la vacuna de Pfizer.
> 
> Se refleje poco o mucho en las cuentas de resultados o en la cotización, me gusta la visibilidad en la distribución de medicamentos, sus medios y protocolos para trazabilidad térmica, y que siga reduciendo dependencia del tabaco:
> 
> ...



Si no fuera alérgico al Ibex35 sería de las pocas empresas, junto con AENA, en las que me metería.


----------



## Manolito-14 (23 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MI CARTERA DIVIDENDERA 2020 AL COMPLETO*
> 
> Como prometí aqui os dejo un listado de mis compras del 2020, y ya empezaré a cerrar éste hilo para abrir otro donde enlazaré para poneros mis intenciones con respecto al 2021.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Es de valorar tus cojones publicando todo así tan abiertamente. Es una cartera guapa guapa. Si pusieras ya cuáles son tus intenciones de compra te coronas jeje. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elena Sainz (23 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Francia*
> - Alstom: Otra apuesta facilona. Gran empresa de infraestructuras y trenes que acaba de comerse a Bombardier que a su vez tiene montones de pedidos atrasados. Ésta la compré un pelín con trampa ya que tenía informadores dentro y sabía que iba a subir mucho de valor. De momento le he ganado un 20% mas los dividendos que vendrán en Julio.
> - Danone: Recomendada por forero y nuevo valor inédito en mis años dividenderos. 3% de dividendo y bastante estable.



En Francia me gustaban en su momento Danone, L'Oreal y Veolia. Esta última la tuve hace un par de años y la largué enfadada porque el div se me quedaba a la mitad entre la barbaridad (30%) de retención francesa y la española, y que el mecanismo de solicitud de devolución del exceso retenido no funcionaba. Ni contestaban los malditos. Ahora las francesas ni las miro.

¿Tú consigues recuperar el exceso de retención francés, o recuperas la parte española y ya?


----------



## pacoperezgarci (23 Dic 2020)

Hoy he comprado 36 acciones de GSK a 1.335,4 peniques. El tiempo dirá. También estoy pendiente de INTEL y AT&T.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Es de valorar tus cojones publicando todo así tan abiertamente. Es una cartera guapa guapa. Si pusieras ya cuáles son tus intenciones de compra te coronas jeje.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias por las palabras de ánimo. La verdad es que mi cartera nunca ha sido ningún secreto. Yo diría que con total seguridad he hablado de mis intenciones desde mi primer mensaje, y casi todos los valores que tengo (quizás menos un par que se me han pasado) los he mencionado aqui o en otros hilos.

Es posible que a veces me hayan saltado órdenes de compra y por estar a otra cosa se me ha pasado el mencionarlas pero trataré de hacerlo mejor en el 2021. Al menos ya sabeis exáctamente lo que me llevo del 2020 al 2021.

Respecto a mis intenciones las pondré por separado, pues tampoco tengo secretos.

Llevo en bolsa varios años. No soy ningún Warren Buffet ni voy a ganar de repente un 50% (aunque si los tengo en algún valor). Mi cartera es de muy poco riesgo, con valores que estudio personalmente, y aunque a veces me equivoque a final de año nunca he perdido dinero excepto cuando empecé allá por principios del 2000 con los intradías y el forex. Ahí aprendí a las malas pero yo lo considero el precio de mi curso acelerado de bolsa. Desde entonces me ha ido bastante mejor que si hubiera puesto mi dinero en depósitos (que también tengo) o bienes inmuebles (que también poseo).

Ni que decir tiene que esta es MI cartera y no me hago responsable de lo que hagais vosotros, aunque espero que os vaya igual o muchísimo mejor que a mi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> En Francia me gustaban en su momento Danone, L'Oreal y Veolia. Esta última la tuve hace un par de años y la largué enfadada porque el div se me quedaba a la mitad entre la barbaridad (30%) de retención francesa y la española, y que el mecanismo de solicitud de devolución del exceso retenido no funcionaba. Ni contestaban los malditos. Ahora las francesas ni las miro.
> 
> ¿Tú consigues recuperar el exceso de retención francés, o recuperas la parte española y ya?



El tema de las recuperaciones lo dejo para mi gestor que por una comisión irrisoria me lleva todo (IRPF, dividendos, alquileres,...) y me consta que el tema Francés lo lleva sin problema (yo he tenido Alstom anteriormente).

Si tu cartera es de mas de 10k euros te recomendaría empezar a pensar en un gestor y te quitas de quebraderos de cabeza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

*COMPRADO OTRO BLOQUE DE AT&T a 23.35 euros*

De aqui a Enero debería de haber otra caida que aprovecharé para comprar otro paquete mas pero solo si se pone por debajo de los 20 euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 36 acciones de GSK a 1.335,4 peniques. El tiempo dirá. También estoy pendiente de INTEL y AT&T.



A mi me encanta pero vas a tener que esperar para ver su valor (yo creo que en Q2 2021). Te has perdido los dividendos que vienen en Enero pero no pasa nada. Para mi que estan bien compradas pero recuerda mis palabras: *PACIENCIA*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AVISO A NAVEGANTES: BREXIT REVUELTO...*
> 
> Ya esta pasando pero cuando terminen los acuerdos del Brexit yo espero subidones en todo el FTSE para finales de año o principios de 2021.
> 
> ...



Me autocito.

Ya me han empezado a subir mis valores de UK y espero mañana siga la cosa para arriba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2020)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 36 acciones de GSK a 1.335,4 peniques. El tiempo dirá. También estoy pendiente de INTEL y AT&T.



Por cierto, ¿a qué estas esperando para comprar AT&T? No voy a decirte lo que tienes que comprar pero si tu visión es dividendera yo la veo ya buenísima de valor. Tanto es así que yo mismo me he hecho con otro paquete.


----------



## BABY (23 Dic 2020)

Yo con AT&T entre a buen precio en mi primera entrada. Con la subida de la semana pasada pensaba que se me iba y aumente posición (cagada por supuesto, pensé que con el potencial de HBO y el incremento de Disney+ de unos días antes, la acción se iba a 34 o 35$). A lo que voy es que la acción la tengo orientada al largo plazo y me gustaría tenerla en positivo, pero es que tampoco en ese caso iba a venderla pues la tengo comprada para participar de los beneficios a modo de un alquiler que espero recibir durante años.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Dic 2020)

Tu que viste los osos desde la barrera:




A cuanto la viste? A 4,40? Miralo de este modo:


A Hamburguesa REIT le podías haber sacado un 10% de rendimiento en su punto más bajo este otoño.
Pillandola por deajo de 5 como la vista mucho tiempo, con COIMA llevarías casi un +50% y la habrías comprado con un yield de dividendo acojonante.
Parece que la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta...


----------



## pacoperezgarci (24 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿a qué estas esperando para comprar AT&T? No voy a decirte lo que tienes que comprar pero si tu visión es dividendera yo la veo ya buenísima de valor. Tanto es así que yo mismo me he hecho con otro paquete.



Porque tengo mucho metido en EEUU, por aquello de la diversificación y tal. Ahora tengo un tiempo de vacaciones y voy a estudiar que compras navideñas hago.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Tu que viste los osos desde la barrera:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 523373
> 
> ...



Efectívamente yo soy mucho de barreras, y de éso se trata éste hilo. Me baso en dividendos, pero de igual forma podríamos llamar a éste hilo "el hilo del inversor caguetas".

Pero tenemos que ser realistas. Sin datos tú compraste Coima (por cierto, ole tus cojones por poner tus compras) a 6.1 euros si mal no recuerdo. Ahora está a 6,56 por lo que le has ganado CASI un 10%. No está nada mal.

Éste año Coima ha dado un total de 0.6 euros de dividendo por acción. Vamos a decir que le has ganado un excelentísimo casi 10%.

1000 euros invertidos en Coima serían ahora mismo 164 acciones + dividendos (164x0.6) + crecimiento (6,56) = 1174,24. Cerquita de los 200 pavos de ganancias, nada mal.

Hamborner REIT la compré yo a 7.96 y solo una vez me ha dado un mísero 0.47 en total pero ahora mismo estan en 8.92.

1000 euros invertidos en Hamborner serían ahora mismo 125 (algo mas) + dividendos (125x0.47) + crecimiento (8.92) = 1173.75.

Lo follado por lo cagado, vamos. Yo he ganado lo mismo que tú, o quizás menos si tú compraste mas cuando bajó a 4.4.

Si hubiera invertido en Coima cuando estaba a 4,4 sería la hostia. Pero si tu hubiera hecho caso habría invertido a 6.1. Cierto, podría haber comprado otro paquete a 5, hacer media, y habría ganado mas dinero. Pero es que *el inversor por dividendos solo invierte cuando esta muy seguro*, y en el caso de Coima llevo desde que empezamos diciéndote que es una empresa que me interesa pero necesito verla mas saneada.

De hecho, ahora mismo seguiría sin invertir, pero quizás en 2021 lo haga tras la siguiente caiga que se espera en Febrero.

Yo acabo de perder IBM porque me ha saltado a 100, y ya ves lo pronto que los ha vuelto a recuperar. ¿Cagada? Puede ser, pero cuando una operación no esta clara trato de no invertir en ella.

Además ya nos conocemos. Yo te respeto muchísimo porque vas con tu cartera por delante y haces buenos movimientos, pero yo soy mas defensivo. Hamborner, a día de hoy, me ha dado a mi lo mismo que Coima te ha dado a tí, menos el riesgo.


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Efectívamente yo soy mucho de barreras, y de éso se trata éste hilo. Me baso en dividendos, pero de igual forma podríamos llamar a éste hilo "el hilo del inversor caguetas".
> 
> Pero tenemos que ser realistas. Sin datos tú compraste Coima (por cierto, ole tus cojones por poner tus compras) a 6.1 euros si mal no recuerdo. Ahora está a 6,56 por lo que le has ganado CASI un 10%. No está nada mal.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos, que al final estáis los dos ganando dinero mientras estáis durmiendo, cada uno a su estilo y acorde al riesgo que se quiere asumir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pero vamos, que al final estáis los dos ganando dinero mientras estáis durmiendo, cada uno a su estilo y acorde al riesgo que se quiere asumir.



Por supuesto. Yo sigo mucho al hilo del Sargento, le tengo un gran cariño y respeto, y presto mucha atención a los valores que sigue, pero mi estilo es mas de tratar de dormir lo mas tranquilo posible. Mi dinero me cuesta mucho ganarlo, y si bien @SargentoHighway no es que vaya al casino (tiene buenos motivos para las compras que hace) es, ciertamente, mas arriesgado que el mio. Y ojo que yo también me equivoco y la cago.

Si ahora mismo vendiera todo lo que tengo habría ganado éste año un bruto cerquita del 20%. No sé como irá el Sarge pero igual, al asumir mas riesgo, estará ganando mas dinero. Pero mi plan de juego es vivir de los dividendos y, en la medida de lo posible, limitar mi compraventa de acciones para que no se me vaya todo en comisiones (aunque mi Traderepublic solo me cobra un euro por movimiento).

Yo con un 4% de dividendos me doy con un canto en los dientes. No le pido mas a la bolsa.


----------



## hortera (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COMPRADO OTRO BLOQUE DE AT&T a 23.35 euros*
> 
> De aqui a Enero debería de haber otra caida que aprovecharé para comprar otro paquete mas pero solo si se pone por debajo de los 20 euros.



pero vosotros mirais la curva a cinco años, porque en 2016 estaba a 43 dolares.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Efectívamente yo soy mucho de barreras, y de éso se trata éste hilo. Me baso en dividendos, pero de igual forma podríamos llamar a éste hilo "el hilo del inversor caguetas".
> 
> Pero tenemos que ser realistas. Sin datos tú compraste Coima (por cierto, ole tus cojones por poner tus compras) a 6.1 euros si mal no recuerdo. Ahora está a 6,56 por lo que le has ganado CASI un 10%. No está nada mal.
> 
> ...



Lo que te quiero decir es que te la puse en bandeja, mi primera entrada la hice a 6,20, luego promedie y la tengo a 5,9 pero tu podías haberla pillado por debajo de 5 y en otoño de 2021 tenerla con un casi +100% dándote buenos dividendos. Es un negocio de oficinas para multinacionales, te apuesto lo que quieras a que este Q COIMA va a tener el negocio menos degradado que tus Hamborner. 

Si hubieras invertido en COIMA esos mismos 1000 euros a 4,9 ahora tendrías 1.340€ + 20€ / dividendo resultado 3erQ = 1360€. 

Creo que te enamoras demasiado de algunas acciones y las ramas no te dejan ver el bosque.

Yo la venderé en otoño de 2021, no me interesan los dividendos. Pero esta era pensada para ti.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> pero vosotros mirais la curva a cinco años, porque en 2016 estaba a 43 dolares.



La primera vez que compré AT&T fue a 25 dólares en 2003. Cayó junto con el resto de mi cartera en el 2008, saltándo a 35 dólares con grandes beneficios para mi. La volví a comprar otra vez a 25 dólares (24.62, para no mentirte) al caer, y la volví a vender junto con gran parte de mi stock en la caida del 2013. La volví a comprar a 33 (porque la caida del 2013 era micro) para volverla a vender a 40 dólares en 2016. Luego la volví a pillar a 30 en 2019 y me saltó con toda mi cartera en 2020 a 35.

Por supuesto año tras año dándome dividendos.

Ésta vez la puse a 25 pero acabó saltando a 23.83 EUROS (éste año uso broker Aleman). *AT&T es un clásico en mi cartera*. Ahora mismo no tengo stop-loss porque sospecho microcaida en Febrero, momento que aprovecharé para volver a cargar.


----------



## XICOTET (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por las palabras de ánimo. La verdad es que mi cartera nunca ha sido ningún secreto. Yo diría que con total seguridad he hablado de mis intenciones desde mi primer mensaje, y casi todos los valores que tengo (quizás menos un par que se me han pasado) los he mencionado aqui o en otros hilos.
> 
> Es posible que a veces me hayan saltado órdenes de compra y por estar a otra cosa se me ha pasado el mencionarlas pero trataré de hacerlo mejor en el 2021. Al menos ya sabeis exáctamente lo que me llevo del 2020 al 2021.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta de un completo novato que no se si tiene que ver con el tema: ¿Todas estas inversiones en bolsa, bienes inmuebles, dividendos, etc.. lo haces como autonomo, como una SL o como particular? ¿Cual seria la forma mas inteligente de hacerlo en España? Es decir, para alguien que puede destinar 20.000 o 30.000€ al año a invertir y con pensamientos a largo plazo seria mejor montar una SL o una SLU? No tengo ni idea y le he preguntado a mi gestor y tampoco me ha dado la impresion de que supiera mucho.

Por lo que te he leido, creo que no resides en España, pero bueno, te lo pregunto por si acaso. Y por cierto, enhorabuena y mil gracias por toda la información que aportas. Me queda bastante tiempo de leer y estudiar antes de empezar a inveritr. Saludos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lo que te quiero decir es que te la puse en bandeja, mi primera entrada la hice a 6,20, luego promedie y la tengo a 5,9 pero tu podías haberla pillado por debajo de 5 y en otoño de 2021 tenerla con un casi +100% dándote buenos dividendos. Es un negocio de oficinas para multinacionales, te apuesto lo que quieras a que este Q COIMA va a tener el negocio menos degradado que tus Hamborner.
> 
> Si hubieras invertido en COIMA esos mismos 1000 euros a 4,9 ahora tendrías 1.340€ + 20€ / dividendo resultado 3erQ = 1360€.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, mariquita.

Desde el principio me ha gustado Coima, y no la conocía hasta que tú mismo la mencionaste. Lo que pasa es que le hice los fundamentales y, de momento, no me convence, y menos con la que nos viene en 2021. Te sumarizo mis problemas:
1. No tienen cash flow para cubrir su deuda.
2. Tienen 500m de líquido para cubrir 350m de deuda.
3. Éste año han tenido que tirar de fondos para poder hacer los pagos dividenderos, respetando a los inversores pero poniendo en peligro su negocio.

En otras palabras:
Si la pandemia es muy gorda se pueden ir al garete. Yo no me enamoro de nadie (ejemplo: Xiaomi que tengo muchísimo y es una empresa que no me gusta y ni siquiera da dividendos, pero tengo insiders), pero trato, aunque a veces me equivoque, de buscar los valores mas seguros posibles aun a riesgo de perderme buenas empresas.

Me gusta Coima, e incluso te digo que según vaya la pandemia igual me ves comprándola a 5 euros (cuando la podía haber comprado a 4), pero prefiero comprarla a 5 sabiendo que va a ir bien, que a 4 teniendo dudas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

*ALIBABA EN EL PUNTO DE MIRA*

Acabo de colocar a Alibaba Group (ISIN KYG, Islas Caiman) en mi punto de mira.

El día 24 el gobierno chino se ha puesto a investigarla y el Lunes podría pegar una buena caida. Tanto si se la quedan los Chinos como si no, esta caida va a proporcionar un punto de entrada que no deseo perderme a pesar de que no de dividendos.

Junto con Xiaomi y Airbus podría ser mi tercera empresa en mi departamento de "arriesgadillas", pero su potencial junto con lo de las islas cayman me hacen plantearla como buena inversión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

XICOTET dijo:


> Una pregunta de un completo novato que no se si tiene que ver con el tema: ¿Todas estas inversiones en bolsa, bienes inmuebles, dividendos, etc.. lo haces como autonomo, como una SL o como particular? ¿Cual seria la forma mas inteligente de hacerlo en España? Es decir, para alguien que puede destinar 20.000 o 30.000€ al año a invertir y con pensamientos a largo plazo seria mejor montar una SL o una SLU? No tengo ni idea y le he preguntado a mi gestor y tampoco me ha dado la impresion de que supiera mucho.
> 
> Por lo que te he leido, creo que no resides en España, pero bueno, te lo pregunto por si acaso. Y por cierto, enhorabuena y mil gracias por toda la información que aportas. Me queda bastante tiempo de leer y estudiar antes de empezar a inveritr. Saludos y gracias por adelantado.



Me haces una pregunta que no puedo responderte en un foro público y por motivos obvious tampoco lo haría en privado. Pero mas o menos te diré entre líneas lo que hago.

En primer lugar, yo tengo pasaporte y vivienda en España, pero cierto es que debido a mi empleo a veces me paso tantos meses fuera que acabo cotizando fuera. Ésto no es problema ya que los países de la UE tienen acuerdos por los cuales mis años de cotización se suman unos con otros.

Para todas mis inversiones yo tengo un gestor especializado en mi situación específica. Sus amigos le llaman Saúl, creo que será por algo bíblico, y es abogado.

Si me aceptas el consejo, *yo por menos de 100k no me preocuparía porque no te va a merecer la pena*. A partir de 100k empezaría con cosas sencillas. Por ejemplo, vamos a suponer que ahora con el teletrabajo tú te mudas a Bulgaria. Pues ahí tienes un impuesto del 10%. Y sería totalmente legal y lo que cotizaras contaría para tu jubilación en España.

Lo que JAMÁS deberías hacer porque sería totalmente ilegal sería contactar con un AirBnB en Bulgaria y proponerle que tú le dieras todos los meses 50 euros a cambio de que él te registrara en su vivienda, sobre todo a una persona de 40 o 50 años en un país donde 50 euros dan para mucho. Porque en ése caso para hacienda tu estarías residiendo en Bulgaria. Y ya si luego en España lo pagas todo al contado y tus compras de Amazon las haces a través de tu pareja o vecino o familiares pues ya la has liado del todo porque sería ya un acto criminal. Yo desde luego no lo haría.

Así que mi consejo es que, dentro de lo legal, una vez que toques los 100k, busques a una persona experta en éstos temas.

PS: Nunca he sido autonomo ni creo que lo sea.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, mariquita.
> 
> Desde el principio me ha gustado Coima, y no la conocía hasta que tú mismo la mencionaste. Lo que pasa es que le hice los fundamentales y, de momento, no me convence, y menos con la que nos viene en 2021. Te sumarizo mis problemas:
> 1. No tienen cash flow para cubrir su deuda.
> ...



No tienen vencimientos importantes de deuda antes de 2022. NAV de 441M que por acción equivalen a unos 12€... Macho si tuvieran que liquidar la empresa saldríamos casi al doble de lo que hoy cotiza...

Es un REIT tremendamente infravalorado. Pero veremos veremos, Otoño de 2021.


----------



## pacoperezgarci (26 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me haces una pregunta que no puedo responderte en un foro público y por motivos obvious tampoco lo haría en privado. Pero mas o menos te diré entre líneas lo que hago.
> 
> En primer lugar, yo tengo pasaporte y vivienda en España, pero cierto es que debido a mi empleo a veces me paso tantos meses fuera que acabo cotizando fuera. Ésto no es problema ya que los países de la UE tienen acuerdos por los cuales mis años de cotización se suman unos con otros.
> 
> ...



Espero que no haya ningún desalmado insolidario que haga lo del penúltimo párrafo.


----------



## Jakovo (26 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas, me iba a registrar para darte las gracias por este hilo... y resulta que tenía una cuenta sin usar desde hacía tiempo...

Me lo he leído entero del tirón (con el inconveniente de haberme perdido unas cuantas oportunidades bastante buenas), soy un completo novato en las inversiones y quiero empezar a invertir a largo plazo. Para empezar con cantidades modestas y suponiendo que lo más probable es que vaya a seguir tributando en España, creo que DeGiro es una buena opción, ¿no?

Por otra parte, ¿crees que el bajón que podría pegar la semana que viene Alibaba podría arrastrar ligeramente a Xiaomi? Me gustaría meterle algo a ambas, pero Xiaomi no para de subir...

¿Tiene sentido, como primera inversión en valores, meterse a GSK (en Londres) y a Alibaba (y/o Xiaomi, ambas en Hong Kong)?

Gracias, y disculpas de antemano si estas dudas son demasiado "novatiles" para este hilo


----------



## sikBCN (27 Dic 2020)

Hola compis.

magnifico hilo, llevo desde el 2014 inviertiendo con cierto exito y por lo que comentais estoy muy deacuerdo que AT&T ahora mismo es compra.

me espero a Enero para entrar por temas fiscales, a ver si baja un poco mas y la entrada es mejor.

saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Jakovo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas, me iba a registrar para darte las gracias por este hilo... y resulta que tenía una cuenta sin usar desde hacía tiempo...
> 
> Me lo he leído entero del tirón (con el inconveniente de haberme perdido unas cuantas oportunidades bastante buenas), soy un completo novato en las inversiones y quiero empezar a invertir a largo plazo. Para empezar con cantidades modestas y suponiendo que lo más probable es que vaya a seguir tributando en España, creo que DeGiro es una buena opción, ¿no?
> 
> ...



1. De brokers no te sabría hablar porque este año estoy con TradeRepublic (cotizo en Alemania éste año) y los anteriores estaba a través de E*Trade pero tenía una cuenta especial ya que tenía allí también otros productos (venía de tener unos depósitos USAnos de cuando me movía por allí). Mucho mejor que te comente otro compañero o te hagas un hilo preguntando eso, que no quiero darte mala información.

2. El *esperado* bajón de Alibaba obedece a que el gobierno chino quiere meterle mano con su gente. Su dueño no quiere y es posible que por ello acabe en la cárcel. No tiene nada que ver con Xiaomi, si bien pudiera darse la coincidencia de que Xiaomi bajara por otros motivos.

Yo entré a Xiaomi a 1.4 EUROS. Conozco el mundillo de los fabricantes de plásticos y algunos componentes y me soplaron que Xiaomi había hecho unos pedidos muy gordos con cash sano. Eso, unido a que Huawei estaba jodido me dió la idea de que era un empresón con futuro. Xiaomi no tiene dividendos, pero si me soplan algo gordo me meto.

¿Meterse ahora? No sé que decirte. Yo no voy a vender Xiaomi al menos hasta que llegue a los 10 euros mínimo, pero también le tengo puesto un stop loss a 2 euros. Si me preguntas si me metería HOY en Xiaomi te diría que no, pero puedo equivocarme OJO.

3. Las empresas de UK y Hong Kong no hacen doble imposición, así que desde el punto de vista del inversor por dividendos son buenas cosas. Llevo tiempo diciendo que GSK esta baja (tiene un PER buenísimo). Lo del COVID le esa frenando pero en mi opinión es solo cuestión de tiempo que pegue para arriba. Me puedo equivocar pero si te sirve de algo a día de hoy es un 7% de mi cartera, cuando mi cartera suele estar balanceada a un 5%.

4. En éste hilo todas las preguntas son buenas y bienvenidas, tambien las críticas. Menos los insultos todo vale.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

sikBCN dijo:


> Hola compis.
> 
> magnifico hilo, llevo desde el 2014 inviertiendo con cierto exito y por lo que comentais estoy muy desacuerdo que AT&T ahora mismo es compra.
> 
> ...



¿Podrías explicar tus motivos?

Yo creo que vamos a tener una caida en bolsa general en Febrero o incluso finales de Enero por la nueva ola de COVID, pero eso afectaría/afectará a todos los valores.

Me interesa tu respuesta.


----------



## sikBCN (27 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar tus motivos?
> 
> Yo creo que vamos a tener una caida en bolsa general en Febrero o incluso finales de Enero por la nueva ola de COVID, pero eso afectaría/afectará a todos los valores.
> 
> Me interesa tu respuesta.



Hola.

Nada muy estudiado,ni razones de peso la verdad, primero pk no la tengo en cartera y segundo tiene potencial por el grafico y quiero entrar para no perderme la subida, en todo caso entrare con una parte para comprar mas si ademas baja como bien dices.

tengo bastante liquidez y quiero ir colocandola en buenas empresas dividenderas.

Mañana deberiamos subir con el acuerdo del brexit en Europa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

sikBCN dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Nada muy estudiado,ni razones de peso la verdad, primero pk no la tengo en cartera y segundo tiene potencial por el grafico y quiero entrar para no perderme la subida, en todo caso entrare con una parte para comprar mas si ademas baja como bien dices.
> 
> ...



Con lo del Brexit...deberíamos y eso espero porque quiero adelgazar un poco mi GSK, no porque no crea en ella sino porque no me gusta meter toda mi polla en una sola pizpi...cuando lo dejé aqui escrito tampoco estaba descubriendo la pólvora.

*Lo que me gustaría es que quien me lea no diga "hostia feministo sabe mucho, voy a seguirle" sino "hostia, feministo me enseña a tener sentido común, voy a hacer lo mismo y aportarlo aqui".*


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MI CARTERA DIVIDENDERA 2020 AL COMPLETO*
> 
> Como prometí aqui os dejo un listado de mis compras del 2020, y ya empezaré a cerrar éste hilo para abrir otro donde enlazaré para poneros mis intenciones con respecto al 2021.
> 
> ...




Una puntualizacion, el analisis de Porsche no es correcto. Porsche empresa que cotiza en alemania no significa Porsche marca de coches.

Porsche empresa que cotiza es un holding que tiene principalmente acciones de VW.

VW como la mayoria saben, ademas de la marca de coches VW tiene muchisimas otras marcas, siendo Porsche una de ellas.

Por tanto al comprar acciones de Porsche, en realidad estas comprando acciones de VW, las cuales tienen entre sus marcas Porsche.

Un poco lioso pero es importante que la gente no se lleve a equivocos pensando que cuando compran acciones de Porsche en realidad estan comprando unica y exclusivamente la marca Porsche.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Una puntualizacion, el analisis de Porsche no es correcto. Porsche empresa que cotiza en alemania no significa Porsche marca de coches.
> 
> Porsche empresa que cotiza es un holding que tiene principalmente acciones de VW.
> 
> ...



Agradeciendo tu intervención ante todo, te diría que "Jain" (Ja y Nein, si y no).

*Cierto*:
- El Porsche al que me refiero no es la marca (AG, propiedad de VW) sino un holding (SE). Pido perdón por no haberlo dejado claro, y enturbiarlo mas aún con lo de los coches de lujo (que paso a explicar mas abajo).
- La marca Porsche pertenece al grupo Volkswagen.
- Porsche SE es un socio mayoritario de Volkswagen, controlando mas del 30% de su stock.

*Mas lioso:*
- Porsche Holding (Porsche SE), fue creada por el dueño de Porsche (F. Porsche). No confundir con Porsche AG, que es el brazo de fabricación.
- Porsche y VW se fusionaron. Una de las condiciones de la fusión era que el 50% de VW fuera controlada por Porsche SE, PERO con gente de VW AG en la mesa de dirección de Porsche SE.

*Lo que a mi me interesa (y mi motivo para compra Porsche y no VW):*
Porsche SE tiene el peso mas grande en las decisiones de Porsche (marca) a cambio de no meterse demasiado en el resto. De ahí que, por poner un ejemplo, puedas ver compartidas muchas partes entre VW, Skoda, y Audi, pero no tantas (sobre todo a nivel de motor y cosmético) con Audi.

De hecho, es VW quien roba a Porsche. Ejemplo clásico: VW Touareg. El modelo híbrido se lleva el motor híbrido de Porsche junto con todo el sistema de hibridación, además de ser montado en su plataforma.

Mi motivo para no entrar en VW es que, tras el dieselgate, si le pegan otro golpe a la marca tendrá de desmembrarse, y Porsche (marca) podría volver a Porsche SE con facilidad, llevándose su "know-how" en coches de lujos que suelen ser mejor vendidos sobre todo en tiempos de crisis.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Dic 2020)

Pero Porsche empresa es simplemente un holding que tiene acciones de VW. Lo que le pasa a VW en bolsa, le pasa a Porsche en bolsa (porque es basicamente...acciones de VW).

Nada hace indicar que Porsche marca de coches iria a ningun sitio si VW se va a la mierda. Yo al menos jamas lei nada de eso, si tienes algo por ahi se agradece y asi le echamos un vistazo y lo analizamos.

Un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *ALIBABA EN EL PUNTO DE MIRA*
> 
> Acabo de colocar a Alibaba Group (ISIN KYG, Islas Caiman) en mi punto de mira.
> 
> ...



Alibaba ha caido mas de un 15% pero me reservo lo que voy a hacer.

En un rato publicaré un post explicando porqué ya no volveré a dar avisos de bolsa, aunque muchos se lo podrán imaginar.

Una pena pero España es así.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (28 Dic 2020)

Increíble las argumentaciones de papanatas acomplejado del feministo:

"E.ON se va a comer el pastel español por la crisis gññe gññee"
"rwe clásica dividendera gññe gññee"
Ninguna de las dos le llega a la suela del zapato a Iberdrola, pero tú a lo tuyo.

"porsche y resulta que me como vw gññe gññee" Eres un genio joder

"walt disney otra ganadora gññe gññee" Probablemente la propagandista progre más nociva del planeta, ataca a los niños y gracias a Dios se le empieza a joder el negocio

"mis informadores me dicen que gññe gññee" La virgen...

Sigo?


----------



## sikBCN (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Alibaba ha caido mas de un 15% pero me reservo lo que voy a hacer.
> 
> En un rato publicaré un post explicando porqué ya no volveré a dar avisos de bolsa, aunque muchos se lo podrán imaginar.
> 
> Una pena pero España es así.



Pasa de los infiltrados, los buenos avisos son oro.

Saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Increíble las argumentaciones de papanatas acomplejado del feministo:
> 
> "E.ON se va a comer el pastel español por la crisis gññe gññee"
> "rwe clásica dividendera gññe gññee"
> ...



Sigue sigue:

E.ON: Compradas a 8.2, dividendos pagados. Ahora esta a 9.
RWE: Comprada a a 31, dividendos pagados. Ahora está a 34.
Porsche: Comprada a 47, dividendos pagados. Ahora está en 58.
Walt Disney: Comprada a 98, esperando dividendos pero ahora esta a 144 (+46%)

¿Y tu cartera qué tal?


----------



## Teniente General Videla (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sigue sigue:
> 
> E.ON: Compradas a 8.2, dividendos pagados. Ahora esta a 9.
> RWE: Comprada a a 31, dividendos pagados. Ahora está a 34.
> ...



Eres value, dividendero, o según cómo te levantes ese día?

Te pongo mi 400% en Fastly? O mi 50% en cie automotive?

Y qué. Son para entrar y salir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Eres value, dividendero, o según cómo te levantes ese día?
> 
> Te pongo mi 400% en Fastly? O mi 50% en cie automotive?
> 
> Y qué. Son para entrar y salir.



No. Ponme la cartera entera, desde principios de año, pero no a toro pasado sino en un post pasado donde la hayas puesto clarita y entonces hablamos.

La mia la llevo escribiendo desde principios del hilo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. Ponme la cartera entera, desde principios de año, pero no a toro pasado sino en un post pasado donde la hayas puesto clarita y entonces hablamos.
> 
> La mia la llevo escribiendo desde principios del hilo.



No la he puesto nunca retra, no soy una attention whore con hilo propio.

Desde principio de año la tengo en un -7%, nada mal teniendo en cuenta que es principalmente española y uropeda. De Usa tengo poco por precio, no por algún tipo de complejo. Contando dividendos está ligeramente en positivo.

Mis desastres son telefónica y unibail, incluso la banca la tengo mejor.

Este año completo en un 80% mi cartera dividendera, dejando sitio para próximas oportunidades y le atizo a algunos valores relativamente pequeños del nasdaq buscando hipercrecimiento.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Dic 2020)

Veo que entráis y salis bastante, no se si más de 1 vez al año, como lo hacéis con haciend, compensa el tener que pagar cada beneficio de la operación?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> No la he puesto nunca retra, no soy una attention whore con hilo propio.
> 
> Desde principio de año la tengo en un -7%, nada mal teniendo en cuenta que es principalmente española y uropeda. De Usa tengo poco por precio, no por algún tipo de complejo. Contando dividendos está ligeramente en positivo.
> 
> ...



Mira, al menos tienes los cojones de ser sincero y decir que te pones a chulear a una persona en positivo estando tu mismo en negativo.

Solo por eso (y no te equivoques, es solo por eso) no voy a devolverte el insulto, y me lo has puesto en bandeja de plata.

Eso si, te voy a poner en el ignore porque tu opinión y tus insultos no me sirven de nada.


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2020)

Ya que se cita a Alibaba, el gobierno chino le va a dar un palo en su negocio de pagos digitales...

How China’s New Cryptocurrency Could Track Money Flows, Challenge Facebook's Libra

Y si este invento chino se extiende, y otros bancos emisores hacen lo mismo, puede ser el fin de VISA, MasterCard, Paypal, etc. Y quién sabe si de la banca comercial también... Ya no hará falta tener cuenta en un banco, para nada...


----------



## Teniente General Videla (28 Dic 2020)

Y el femimongo me pone en ignorados.

Eres uno de los más ridículos del foro, que ya es decir.


----------



## saa12121 (28 Dic 2020)

Me parece alucinante como la peña se permite insultar gratuitamente a feministo, que es de los foreros que más hacen por compartir su conocimiento sobre inversiones. Yo ni tan siquiera sigo su estrategia, soy de fondos indexados y a correr, pero me da rabia ver los capullos que hay por este foro.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## justicia (28 Dic 2020)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Y el femimongo me pone en ignorados.
> 
> Eres uno de los más ridículos del foro, que ya es decir.



Tío eres un gilipollas. Abre tu hilo y vete a dar por culo a otro lado, so mamón.

Me sumo al ignore y pido disculpas por empañar uno de los hilos de gran valor en el foro.

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)

El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
1. Haber participado en éste hilo con al menos un mensaje anterior a la publicación de éste post.
2. Tener al menos 1000 posts.

*Para participar deja un mensaje aqui (no me peteis el buzón cabrones) diciendo "quiero participar" y dejando el enlace a cualquier comentario que hayas hecho en éste hilo.*

Haré excepciones si lo considero oportuno (por ejemplo, alguien que tenga menos de 1000 posts pero haya participado mucho, o alguien que haya dialogado conmigo en otros hilos).

Éste hilo seguirá abierto para quien quiera hacer preguntas o que le dé una opinión sobre tal o cual empresa. En la medida de lo posible no quiero que paguen justos por pecadores.

Tampoco es que se pierda mucho. Yo soy un pringadillo en bolsa, muy defensivo. No imparto cursos ni doy clases y ni tan siquiera me dedico a ésto a tiempo completo. Pero las empresas en las que me meto trato de analizarlas lo mejor posible.

También aprovecho para pedir perdón por los que se queden afuera, pero no me merece la pena escribir tochos gratuitamente para que cuatro capullos vengan a insultarme. De hecho, cuanto peor le vaya a los Españoles mejor para mi, así que a veces ni siquiera sé porque hago lo que hago.

Un abrazo muy fuerte y encantado de seguir analizando empresas para vosotros.


----------



## Vellón (28 Dic 2020)

Querido @FeministoDeIzquierdas 

Yo de Bolsa cero patatero menos matildas y cosas de dominio común nivel cajera del Mercadona.
Estoy haciendo hueco para en breve ponerme a estudiar y al día (ahora enredando con las cryptos, el cristo del Trezor y esas cosas) este es uno de los hilos fichados y me lo empollaré con ahínco.
Es una lástima que no abra más hilos porque es usted un conforero muy activo con algo interesante que aportar siempre; añado que es difícil encontrar generosidad y sentido común por estos lares, así que gracias.
Cuando llegue a los 1000 posts será un placer escribirle


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Ya que se cita a Alibaba, el gobierno chino le va a dar un palo en su negocio de pagos digitales...
> 
> How China’s New Cryptocurrency Could Track Money Flows, Challenge Facebook's Libra
> 
> Y si este invento chino se extiende, y otros bancos emisores hacen lo mismo, puede ser el fin de VISA, MasterCard, Paypal, etc. Y quién sabe si de la banca comercial también... Ya no hará falta tener cuenta en un banco, para nada...



Yo soy de la opinión de que las barreras de entrada a los bancos se han caido y éstos, en vez de tratar de moverse a un nuevo modelo de negocio, en vez de cuidar a sus clientes, estan tratando de sacarles los últimos euros en comisiones antes de desaparecer. Los directores e interventores saben que les quedan cuatro dias, así que mejor abultar las comisiones antes de que les llegue la jubilación anticipada.

Ésto es "taxistas vs. Uber" versión bancaria.

Por supuesto harán lobby hasta el infinito para frenarles. Harán campañas del miedo como cuando querían meter miedo a los que abrían cuentas en ING...y al final les darán por el culo muy fuerte.

Os contaré mi caso propio: Me encontraba con unos 90k en el banco (ahorrados euro a euro, nada de herencias ni pelotazos), el banco en el que llevo años y años (al menos 10), el banco que sabía exáctamente lo que yo llevo ganando todos éstos años, y voy a pedirles una hipoteca normalita (350k), cosa nada descabellada para mi nivel de ahorros. Pues bien, la hipoteca me la dan sin problemas, pero con intereses desorbitados (coño, hasta en los anuncios salían mas baratas). Me voy a otro banco y en dos dias me aprueban una hipoteca con un 1% de intereses menores a la de mi banco de toda la vida. Pero es que sigo de tiendas y al final pillo otra hipoteca con mejores condiciones todavía.

Al final moví todo mi dinero al otro banco, tras mas de 10 años, se quedaron sin cliente.

Y aqui me pregunto: ¿Son gilipollas o tontos? En España, un tio con 90k, que conocen de toda la vida, que lleva en el mismo curro años y años, contrato indefinido y encima otras propiedades, ¿te pide una miserable hipoteca y no le das las mejores condiciones posibles? ¿No fueron capaces de entender que un tio que ahorra lo que yo ahorro es porque mira cada euro? Pues no. Y así les va.

Si me aceptas el consejo: Quizás JP Morgan, pero banca Española ni tocarla.


----------



## nief (28 Dic 2020)

Hola

Parece q en la bolsa en general ha entrado mayormente el inversor minoritario moentras q el institucional y fondos no

Y la bolsa en máximos 

Algo no huele bien


----------



## Noctis (28 Dic 2020)

Me he leído el hilo un par de veces, me da que no cumplo los requisitos, una lástima, me hubiese gustado mucho seguir leyéndote Feministo. Llevo poco tiempo en inversiones y mucho en burbuja, pero decirte que aunque ha sido poco, he disfrutado leyendo muchos de tus mensajes, y algo he podido aprender. Un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Noctis dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo un par de veces, me da que no cumplo los requisitos, una lástima, me hubiese gustado mucho seguir leyéndote Feministo. Llevo poco tiempo en inversiones y mucho en burbuja, pero decirte que aunque ha sido poco, he disfrutado leyendo muchos de tus mensajes, y algo he podido aprender. Un saludo



A ti te conozco. Acabas de ser el primero en la lista


----------



## Noctis (28 Dic 2020)

Le he hecho una pregunta a Feministo por privado relacionada con el tema, me comenta que la publique en el hilo, mucho mejor porque aprendemos varios y también habrá más respuestas.

La pregunta es sobre las acciones americanas y su dividendo, sobre el riesgo divisa más concretamente, si tal como parece la separación entre euros y dólares será cada vez más alta no rentará tanto estas acciones y si entonces sería mejor dejarlas para comprar otras de otros paises.

Soy el del hilo de la cartera de dividendos a largo plazo en bolsa española.
Estoy en proceso de reconstrucción de la cartera, y mientras tanto voy mirando y preguntando opiniones sobre algunos valores. Al ver uno de estos valores pues me entro la duda de que hacer, pues es amiercano y el tema de la doble imposición y el riesgo divisa me echan para atrás.

El valor es National Health Investors Inc (NHI).

Es un REIT Americano, que ha crecido a muy buen ritmo los últimos años y que nada parece que no siga siendo así en el futuro, su sector esta en crecimiento, se dedica a las inversiones inmobiliarias pero en el cuidado de personas mayores y hospitalizadas. He mirado los números y me han gustado, pero veo dos problemas, obviamente la compra es enfocada al dividendo.

El primero es la doble imposición, pues sin modelo W8 ni nada, creo que se me va a un 49% de impuesto entre origen y destino. Algo que en el caso de realizar esta inversión tendré que solucionar.

El segundo es el riesgo divisa, creo recordar que se publico por aquí la noticia de que el 2X% de los dólares existentes se han creado en el 2020, vamos que espero que haya inflación y que el cambio de $ a € sea negativo para mí. Es decir que el dividendo se verá muy reducido cuando lo cobre en euros.

Tengo otras opciones que ya me habéis recomendado como Imperial Brands, BATS, GSK... Pero por tener algo en este mercado, otra que barajo es AT&T. 

Este mensaje es una parte copiada de un mensaje que deje en mi hilo.


----------



## Vde (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Por qué no creas un Telegram privado que cumpla estos requisitos y centralizas todo ahí?


----------



## vayafuturo (28 Dic 2020)

Yo nunca comente para no ensuciar el hilo, y si no tengo nada mejor que decir pues me cayo... pero fuera de este hilo si te he respondido alguna vez.
Espero que no chapes el hilo, de lo poco bueno que da burbuja.info ,


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Vde dijo:


> Por qué no creas un Telegram privado que cumpla estos requisitos y centralizas todo ahí?



Ya me han invitado a un Telegram privado que ya tienen otros foreros que como yo van echando a patadas para que así sean todos tan pobres como ellos. Pero el problema de Telegram es que no es tan confidencial como parece, y para mi el anonimato es lo único que no voy a comprometer jamás.

Aqui me conecto con mi VPN (no barata precísamente) que pasa por un pais con legislación muy laxa para temas de internet que aporta verdadera seguridad.

Además, Telegram me "obligaría" a estar pendiente. De hecho, casi sería mejor hacerlo por email, ya ves.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Yo nunca comente para no ensuciar el hilo, y si no tengo nada mejor que decir pues me cayo... pero fuera de este hilo si te he respondido alguna vez.
> Espero que no chapes el hilo, de lo poco bueno que da burbuja.info ,



Te recuerdo. Estas añadido a la lista.


----------



## Eztrella (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Lástima. Podría aprender mucho a pesar de tus justifiscadimos tirones de orejas. Ojalá pases por aqui de vez en cuando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Vellón dijo:


> Querido @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Yo de Bolsa cero patatero menos matildas y cosas de dominio común nivel cajera del Mercadona.
> Estoy haciendo hueco para en breve ponerme a estudiar y al día (ahora enredando con las cryptos, el cristo del Trezor y esas cosas) este es uno de los hilos fichados y me lo empollaré con ahínco.
> ...



Sé quien eres. Te he añadido a la lista.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Eztrella dijo:


> Lástima. Podría aprender mucho a pesar de tus justifiscadimos tirones de orejas. Ojalá pases por aqui de vez en cuando



Te he añadido a la lista pero debes enseñar nosequé de las tetas. Son normas del foro


----------



## Eztrella (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te he añadido a la lista pero debes enseñar nosequé de las tetas. Son normas del foro



 Vale. Bajaré la mejor que encuentre en internet para enserla


----------



## pacoperezgarci (28 Dic 2020)

Una pena, yo por mi parte me comprometo a poner el número de acciones que compro y el precio de compra. Soy mas bien inversor de fondos pero cuando algo se poner baratillo y es un valor defensivo creo que merece la pena complicarte un poco la cabeza. 
Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Una pena, yo por mi parte me comprometo a poner el número de acciones que compro y el precio de compra. Soy mas bien inversor de fondos pero cuando algo se poner baratillo y es un valor defensivo creo que merece la pena complicarte un poco la cabeza.
> Un saludo.



¿Tienes fotos de tus tetas?


----------



## Veloc (28 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas , leo mucho este hilo, no hago demasiados posts pq estoy en modo aprendizaje, intento no ensuciar hilos y me sirve con leeros. Muchas de las empresas que conozco es gracias a este hilo. Ya sabes 'hamijo'


----------



## Luis__92 (28 Dic 2020)

Una pena... Ánimo, tus análisis me encantaban.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas , leo mucho este hilo, no hago demasiados posts pq estoy en modo aprendizaje, intento no ensuciar hilos y me sirve con leeros. Muchas de las empresas que conozco es gracias a este hilo. Ya sabes 'hamijo'



Añadido a la lista piratón.


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2020)

Es una lástima que hayas decidido limitar el acceso, pero comprendo que hay gente ofensiva que no hay por qué soportar...

Ruego me añadas a la lista...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Es una lástima que hayas decidido limitar el acceso, pero comprendo que hay gente ofensiva que no hay por qué soportar...
> 
> Ruego me añadas a la lista...



Sé quien eres. Añadido.

La pena serán los nuevos que se queden por el camino.


----------



## pacoperezgarci (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Tienes fotos de tus tetas?



No, pero tengo buenos pectorales.


----------



## Antropico (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Me he pasado muy a menudo por tu hilo y siempre ha sido un placer leerte. De hecho te consulté sobre dos empresas. Aparte de eso he aprendido y tu contenido me parece de lo mejor del foro, aunque mi cartera no sea puramente dividendera si tengo la idea de configurar gran parte de ella como tal y me ha gustado tu forma de enfocarlo. Sin más, te agradezco tu tiempo y lamento tu decisión, ojalá fuese distinta y poder seguir leyéndote. Un saludo!


----------



## justicia (28 Dic 2020)

Me gustaría ser partícipe aunque:

+ No cumplo la norma de los 1.000 msjs, pero verás que mi cuenta es de las antiguas (sólo tengo una y sólo intervengo cuando tengo algo que decir)
+ Cumplo la parte del msj, eso sí justo antes del tuyo . A lo largo del hilo si hay varios thx míos, lo sigo desde hace tiempo.

Tengo una cartera pequeña con 5 valores de momento: American Electric Power, BBVA, enagas, Endesa y GSK ( esta última te puedes imaginar de dónde salió...). Mi cartera (pequeña) está al +22,65%. Empecé en Mayo. 

Mi intención es salir de Endesa a corto, BBVA aún no lo tengo decidido, compré muy barato.
El 2021 espero que crezca considerablemente con nuevas inversiones.

Me interesa mucho, si fuese posible, seguir el nuevo hilo de privados que vayas a crear.

Gracias en cualquier caso por todos tus aportes, a mí me han servido.


Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> Me he pasado muy a menudo por tu hilo y siempre ha sido un placer leerte. De hecho te consulté sobre dos empresas. Aparte de eso he aprendido y tu contenido me parece de lo mejor del foro, aunque mi cartera no sea puramente dividendera si tengo la idea de configurar gran parte de ella como tal y me ha gustado tu forma de enfocarlo. Sin más, te agradezco tu tiempo y lamento tu decisión, ojalá fuese distinta y poder seguir leyéndote. Un saludo!



Sé quien eres.

Añadido quedas.


----------



## Halfredico (28 Dic 2020)

Te equivocas feministo, haciendo esto le das una pequeña victoria a este soplapollas.


----------



## Kosmonaut (28 Dic 2020)

Buenas Feministo! Si bien es cierto que no soy una persona que comente mucho por el foro, he seguido tu hilo. Creo que aportaciones como las tuyas son las que mantienen a flote este tipo de comunidades. Tras leer tu hilo, solo puedo darte las gracias por todo lo que has compartido por aquí. Yo también estoy en el grupo de telegram y hay un ambiente excelente, por si al final decidieras unirte. Si haces alguna especie de correo a modo difusión de tu cartera, te enviaré mi email por privado. De nuevo, muchas gracias por tus aportaciones!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Te equivocas feministo, haciendo esto le das una pequeña victoria a este soplapollas.



No lo veo así. Simplemente vuelvo a la senda de la verdad.

En España "cuanto peor, mejor". He tenido la gran suerte de nacer con un pasaporte de la UE, con acceso a estudios y sanidad gratuitas, y he sabido usarlos. España se va a la mierda, con políticos de mierda que hunden al pais en la mierda. Y la gente les vota.

Las feminazis son mayoría. Los ninis son mayoría. La envidia es mayoría. No me equivoco y no es "un" soplapollas. Lo que hago es lo que hacen todos los que llegan a un nivel económico y social con ellos; ocultar lo que saben, reirles las gracias, y darles la razón.

Pocas intervenciones mias verás que no sean respondidas por alguna gorda o algún mongol en plan "tu seguro que vives con tus padres" o cualquier gilipollez de esas. De forma indirecta y sin ellos saberlo me pagan lo que gano, porque para que a mi me cueste un kilo de tomates un par de monedas tiene que haber una cadena de producción de gente ganando sueldos de mierdas, contratos en negro, etc...¿quién te crees que son los que me insultan? ¿doctorados en economía?

*El equivocado he sido yo*. Nunca antes había participado en un foro en Español. En forocoches necesitas invitación, así que entré aqui por casualidad. Pensaba que la gente había evolucionado, cambiado, pero no es así. Éste foro es reflejo perfecto de la sociedad Española.

Simplemente debo seguir el camino de otros Españoles como yo. Hay que dejarles "ganar" en un foro anónimo de gente anónima para que los tomates te salgan baratos.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (28 Dic 2020)

Te entiendo Feministo, no es agradable recibir insultos injustificados en vez de criticas u opiniones para mejorar el hilo. No reuno los requisitos de los post pero si he escrito en otro de tus temas. La verdad que estoy aprendiendome mucho y he empezado de nuevo en bolsa, comprando GSK a 1370 hace unos dias.

Feliz año.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que las barreras de entrada a los bancos se han caido y éstos, en vez de tratar de moverse a un nuevo modelo de negocio, en vez de cuidar a sus clientes, estan tratando de sacarles los últimos euros en comisiones antes de desaparecer. Los directores e interventores saben que les quedan cuatro dias, así que mejor abultar las comisiones antes de que les llegue la jubilación anticipada.
> 
> Ésto es "taxistas vs. Uber" versión bancaria.
> 
> ...



Tengo la sensación de que los bancos, como las de telefonía: al nuevo le damos mucho amor, al que ya tenemos, ni agua.


----------



## Josebs (28 Dic 2020)

Buena suerte, ánimo, un saludo.


----------



## Vde (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya me han invitado a un Telegram privado que ya tienen otros foreros que como yo van echando a patadas para que así sean todos tan pobres como ellos. Pero el problema de Telegram es que no es tan confidencial como parece, y para mi el anonimato es lo único que no voy a comprometer jamás.
> 
> Aqui me conecto con mi VPN (no barata precísamente) que pasa por un pais con legislación muy laxa para temas de internet que aporta verdadera seguridad.
> 
> Además, Telegram me "obligaría" a estar pendiente. De hecho, casi sería mejor hacerlo por email, ya ves.



Bueno, yo apenas he participado y leo mucho, si crees que me puedes añadir, gracias, si no, pues nada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Vde dijo:


> Bueno, yo apenas he participado y leo mucho, si crees que me puedes añadir, gracias, si no, pues nada



Sé quien eres. Te he puesto en la sección de mariquitas de la lista.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Creo que no he participado activamente en este hilo a parte de algunos thanks, pero soy forero viejo y con buenos modales


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Creo que no he participado activamente en este hilo a parte de algunos thanks, pero soy forero viejo y con buenos modales



Tengo sitio en la sección de zoofilia, no sé si te apañarías...pero bueno, te meto ahí de momento.


----------



## caype (28 Dic 2020)

Yo he aprendido mucho con tus hilos y me gusta tu estilo de inversión. Si tienes a bien incluirme te lo agradeceré. 

Fotos de tetas no tengo, de los huevos si, pero advierto, no los tengo en la misma cesta.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XICOTET (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me haces una pregunta que no puedo responderte en un foro público y por motivos obvious tampoco lo haría en privado. Pero mas o menos te diré entre líneas lo que hago.
> 
> En primer lugar, yo tengo pasaporte y vivienda en España, pero cierto es que debido a mi empleo a veces me paso tantos meses fuera que acabo cotizando fuera. Ésto no es problema ya que los países de la UE tienen acuerdos por los cuales mis años de cotización se suman unos con otros.
> 
> ...



Primero que nada, perdona, tienes razón, explicas tanto y tan bien, que a veces nos olvidamos que estamos en un foro publico.

Segundo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, siempre agradezco los consejos y mas si son de gente experta como tu, que decide perder parte de su tiempo en ayudar a novatos como yo.

Y por ultimo, me gustaría poder seguir leyéndote y aprendiendo. No tengo mensajes en el foro porque básicamente tengo poco que aportar y para decir tontearías no digo nada.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Juan Aragones (28 Dic 2020)

Hola, no suelo participar porque no tengo mucho que aportar, soy mas de fondos por el momento aunque no descarto pasar a inversion por dividendos una vez cumpla los pilares basicos que comparto con los q has reflejado alguna vez. He de reconocer que te sigo en varios hilos porque tus argumentos suelen estar razonados y me sirven para fondos y otros proyectos que tengo. No cumplo los requisitos, me gustaría poder seguir leyendote pero si no, un placer haberte leido.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Dic 2020)

Yo también quiero conocer tu cartera. Tras muchos años alejado de la bolsa precisamente quiero volver a ella en el plan de dividendos. Me he puesto a leer en el foro, te he leído y me ha parecido interesante lo que decías. Aprovecho para hacer dos preguntas (y si no es el hilo adecuado, pues nada, no se contestan aquí y en paz):

Dices en tu post inicial que te da igual el precio de una acción, solo sus dividendos, su cash flow y una cosa más. ¿No crees que eso puede ser arriesgado, puesto que un dividendo de un 1% se te va a la mierda si la acción baja un 4%? Si me dices que compras a 25 años vista, aún, pero si no... Quiero decir, que el día que quieras sacar la pasta, te puede influir mucho el precio de la acción.

Por otro lado, otra pregunta: ¿a partir de cuánto dinero crees que compensa invertir por dividendos? Quiero decir, si alguien sólo va a meter 1000€, por ejemplo, pues para eso no le merece la pena invertir en dividendos y sí en algo que o no baje la acción o pegue un pelotazo. ¿A partir de cuánto dinero crees que vale la pena tener una inversión en dividendos?

Un saludo


----------



## Jakovo (28 Dic 2020)

vaya, a mi me faltan 998 mensajes jajaja... en cualquier caso, se agradece el curro de todo el hilo, y ojalá cambies de opinión.


----------



## Kid (28 Dic 2020)

Hola
Lamento mucho tu decisión, pero evidentemente la respeto.
Espero que seas algo condescendiente con lo de los "1000 mensajes", pues aunque tengo una antigüedad considerable, no suelo escribir si no es para aportar algo de valor, sin embargo estoy orgulloso de tener más zanks que mensajes.
Como tú, mi interés es crear una cartera de dividendos, y me has sigo de inestimable ayuda para este propósito. 
Evidentemente, he participado en tu hilo e incluso hemos mantenido algún privado.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Fomenkiano (28 Dic 2020)

Es una verdadera pena que no sigas posteando. La verdad que te entiendo. La mayoría de los post y respuestas que das son elaborados y tienen calidad, para luego sentir ingratitud o perder el tiempo en discusiones con estúpidos.

No llego a los mil post, me da pena no poder seguir leyendote, pero si quiero aprovechar para agradecerte las respuestas a las preguntas que te he formulado y como expones y argumentas tus tesis/estrategias. No soy un experto en bolsa e inversiones, pero al leer tus hilos me he replanteado la necesidad de poner a funcionar parte del dinero ahorrado.


----------



## gregoriosamsa (28 Dic 2020)

Gracias por las recomendaciones, me han sido muy útiles en los últimos meses.

Suerte.


----------



## jesus88 (28 Dic 2020)

tu hilo me parece muy interesante y me le he leido entero, una pena que no recapacites tu decision.

yo no aporto porque no tengo ni idea, ya me gustaria.


----------



## DPimpon (28 Dic 2020)

Es una pena que tomases esa decisión y espero que sea una inocentada, ya q es el día de los inocentes. Siempre me leo tus hilos y me gustaría seguir leyéndolos.


----------



## carlosas (28 Dic 2020)

Cabronazo no nos dejes, yo no soy mucho de escribir pero te he seguido desde que empecé en esto en marzo y la verdad que todo lo que te he preguntado en privado Me ha ayudado bastante. Espero que compartas esos hilos ricos que haces jejej saludos y animo


----------



## doctor dolittle (28 Dic 2020)

Por aquí otro que se ha leído todo tu hilo y varias aportaciones en otros hilos. He aprendido bastante. Gracias. Espero que recapacites y sigas aportando info. Un abrazo.


----------



## Vde (29 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sé quien eres. Te he puesto en la sección de mariquitas de la lista.



No sé si tu respuesta es un guiño positivo o cordial, o me estás lanzando un mensaje pensando que soy una persona.. que en verdad no lo soy

Creo que interactuamos un par de veces en el subforo de Bolsa y fueron un feedback cordial


----------



## burbujasplot (29 Dic 2020)

Me gustaría estar en la lista, llevo tiempo en burbuja pero no cumplo con los 1000 mensajes.
lastima todo lo que ha pasado, seguía con interés vuestros comentarios en el hilo


----------



## Verdes (29 Dic 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas solo te puedo dar las gracias por tus aportaciones desde que conocí este foro a principios de año. No he participado mucho porque estoy aprendiendo y me gustaría seguir haciéndolo con recomendaciones y analisis como los que tú haces. Por ese motivo, te agradecería si me pudieras incluir en tu lista ya que es una fuente de información diaria a seguir mejorando en como invertir. (Aún te debo la botella de vino de Accor)


----------



## Malthus98 (29 Dic 2020)

Buenos días Feministo, llevo en burbuja como un par de meses y no he escrito mucho pero reconozco que leo tu hilo todos los días y estoy aprendiendo bastante. Entiendo tu decisión..., hay gente muy irrespetuosa que son incapaces de tener una discusión para compartir y debatir ideas. No cumplo los requisitos pero agradecería que me incluyeses. Saludos.


----------



## Viviendo (29 Dic 2020)

He aprendido bastante con este hilo aunque no participe, espero que cambies de idea

Unos por envidia se sienten especiales jodiendo a otros, no saben crear ni aportar nada útil y su forma de llamar la atención es esa, otros te la guardan por lo que escribes sobre las españolas, normal cuando se tocan temas incomodos y algunos se ven reflejados


----------



## palodearia (29 Dic 2020)

Joder, intenta uno no leer mucho burbuja el día de los inocentes y la que liais en los pocos hilos que quedan potables en el foro


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2020)

justicia dijo:


> Me gustaría ser partícipe aunque:
> 
> + No cumplo la norma de los 1.000 msjs, pero verás que mi cuenta es de las antiguas (sólo tengo una y sólo intervengo cuando tengo algo que decir)
> + Cumplo la parte del msj, eso sí justo antes del tuyo . A lo largo del hilo si hay varios thx míos, lo sigo desde hace tiempo.
> ...



1. Te he metido en la lista.

2. Las que me has nombrado:
- American Electric Power: No sé a cuanto la compraste pero si ya lo has hecho no la sueltes pase lo que pase en los próximos 3-5 años.
- BBVA, Enagas, Endesa: Ya sabes lo que opino de Españolas y ya sabes lo que opino de bancos. Si compraste BBVA barato ponle un stop-loss y no se lo quites.
- GSK: Ni mires la pandemia. Aguanta y me lo agradecerás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2020)

XICOTET dijo:


> Primero que nada, perdona, tienes razón, explicas tanto y tan bien, que a veces nos olvidamos que estamos en un foro publico.
> 
> Segundo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, siempre agradezco los consejos y mas si son de gente experta como tu, que decide perder parte de su tiempo en ayudar a novatos como yo.
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo. Te he añadido a la lista.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (29 Dic 2020)

Me gustaría estar en la lista, a ver si hay un hueco al fondo, aunque sea el último de la fila, .


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Dic 2020)

Espero que me metas en la lista, sigo este hilo y comente en el que te despedias. También intercambiamos pareceres sobre las chinas de Shanghai en otro. Un saludo


----------



## Naga2x (29 Dic 2020)

¿DLR se habló por aquí? Digital Realty Trust Inc. Alrededor de un 3% de diviendo. Se encarga de alquilar para servidores y demás, que es un mercado que tiene pinta de sólo ir para arriba (SaaS cada vez más presente).


----------



## KARNAK (29 Dic 2020)

Hola, 
Pues yo estaba encantado con este hilo, estaba haciéndome una batería de preguntas y pensaba comentar una inversión que me gustaría que los expertos me aconsejasen.
No tengo 1000 mensajes ni los tendré en 3 vidas porque soy más de leer que de comentar, en fin si hay posibilidad de estar en la lista será un placer leeros.
PD.- pille GLK a 1344gbx... a ver dentro de 10 años que tal va... ;-)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo también quiero conocer tu cartera. Tras muchos años alejado de la bolsa precisamente quiero volver a ella en el plan de dividendos. Me he puesto a leer en el foro, te he leído y me ha parecido interesante lo que decías. Aprovecho para hacer dos preguntas (y si no es el hilo adecuado, pues nada, no se contestan aquí y en paz):
> 
> Dices en tu post inicial que te da igual el precio de una acción, solo sus dividendos, su cash flow y una cosa más. ¿No crees que eso puede ser arriesgado, puesto que un dividendo de un 1% se te va a la mierda si la acción baja un 4%? Si me dices que compras a 25 años vista, aún, pero si no... Quiero decir, que el día que quieras sacar la pasta, te puede influir mucho el precio de la acción.
> 
> ...



Sé quien eres. Estas en la lista. Respecto a las preguntas:

1. En general me gustaría pedirte a ti y a todos que no tomeis lo que digo como si fuera algo para aplicar en absolútamente todos los casos. Por ejemplo, Amazon es un empresón pero no lo compraría ahora mismo. El sueño de todo inversor es el siguiente: Comprar barato + dividendos cojonudos. Pero mentalmente tienes que decidir que tipo de inversor vas a ser.

Yo siempre he visto cierta incompatibilidad entre buscar el precio mas bajo y el beneficio a muy largo plazo (y éso que tengo casi toda mi cartera en verde). Mentalmente me hace tener miedo cuando las acciones bajan, e incluso a veces cedo a ese miedo (puedes leer mi anterior post con mi cagada de perder IBM, por ejemplo).

2. Tu suposición del 1% de dividendo es erronea en éste hilo, y te pediría muy respetuósamente que leyeras mis condiciones para comprar empresas (en mi primer post). Siempre de buen rollo.

*Yo solo permito dividendos por debajo del 4% a utilities*, e incluso con esas el mínimo es un 2%. Permito utilities para que me hagan balance en la cartera, digamos para "ganar algo siempre", así que no puedo aceptar tu ejemplo pero te propongo otro: Supongamos que una acción que da un 4% caiga un 20%. Aqui te demostraré los diferentes mecanismos que uso para proteger mi inversión:

- Una acción tipo J&J que nunca ha dejado de dar dividendos, *si cae un 20% ese 4% esa caida será recuperada en 5 años*, y una empresa como J&J en 5 años estará recuperada. Recuerda que una de mis condiciones es que la empresa lleve al menos 10 años dando dividendos.

- Podría ser que en 5 años J&J no se recupera. Ok, pues si la veo en camino de recuperación igual me la quedo, ya que* ninguna de mis inversiones supera el 5% de mi cartera*, y cuando a veces lo hacen les doy 12 meses para poder bajarla, y si no vendo hasta que quedan por debajo del 5%. Ahora mismo tengo a GSK en esa franja (es un 7% de mi porfolio).

- Pero podría ser que aun así J&J sigue fallándome. En ése caso la vendería. Recuerda que *la diversificación es otro de mis máximos*. A día de hoy tengo cerca de 30 empresas en mi cartera (incluyendo las nuevas que ya no publicaré aqui).

3. Respecto a la pregunta de lo mínimo para invertir creo que depende mucho de las comisiones que te cobra el broker. Yo haría una cuenta de la vieja y ajustaría mis "bloques" a una comisión del 1% como máximo (sin spread). Por ejemplo, si el broker me cobra 20 euros mis paquetes serían de 2000 euros. Opinión personal, por supuesto.

Importante es que yo no invertiría NUNCA en bolsa sin primero:
- Tener al menos 5k en bancolchón.
- Tener mi vivienda en propiedad y la hipoteca pagada al 100%.

Sé que ésto no es popular, pero es mi opinión personal.


----------



## KARNAK (29 Dic 2020)

Hola,
La compañia que estoy siguiendo es GRENKE AG ( ETR: GLJ).
Tuvo un escándalo con acusaciones de falsedad en la contabilidad, que les hundió el valor de la acción. Ahora por lo visto han confirmado que está OK.
Precio actual: 38,06, variación últimos 12 meses 103 a 26,70.
Dividendo: Constante en torno a 0,8€/acc
Payout: 27%
Revenue: Aumenta los últimos 5 años
Current ratio: 3,5/1
Dividendo: 2%

Hay dos cosas que no me gustan, el % de dividendo (pero en el mercado alemán parece que es difícil encontrar mejores ratios) y el ratio de deuda que no sé si es normal en este tipo de empresas.

Creo que puede dar un dividendo consistente y que el precio de la acción es razonable viendo los informes.

Quizás a 26€ para que el dividendo esté en torno al 3% mejor.

¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## deaconbrodie (29 Dic 2020)

Una pena. Era un gran hilo.

Salud y suerte con los dividendos.


----------



## darkorex (29 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Nunca había participado en bolsa e inversiones, pero en las últimas semanas he empezad a navegar por estas aguas y tus hilos, tomados siempre como una experiencia personal y no como un gurú com bien dices, me han parecido siempre muy instructivos y geniales para que un novato como yo curiosee. Una pena que te hayan quemado.


----------



## PalaDientes (30 Dic 2020)

No dejes de contribuir al hilo Feministo. Por aquí ronda mucha gente que aunque no comenta, sigue el hilo con atención .
Este es el mejor hilo de burbuja de los últimos tiempos, no dejéis que cuatro payasos lo rompan.

Sea lo que sea al final, muchas gracias a Feministo y al resto de foreros que hacen posible hilos de la calidad de este. 
Los que no tenemos mucha idea de bolsa e inversiones, aprendemos mucho en ellos


----------



## aquilaris (30 Dic 2020)

Pues a mí me gustaría estar en la lista, pero ni tengo 1000 mensajes ni he participado aquí (te he dado zanks alguna vez, si eso cuenta de algo). 

La verdad es que llevo siguiendo este hilo varios meses. Intento informarme de manera independiente y tomar decisiones por mi cuenta, pero de aquí se sacan muchas ideas que no me gustaría perder. 

Es tu decisión, es una pena que se pierdan tus contribuciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿DLR se habló por aquí? Digital Realty Trust Inc. Alrededor de un 3% de diviendo. Se encarga de alquilar para servidores y demás, que es un mercado que tiene pinta de sólo ir para arriba (SaaS cada vez más presente).



No se ha hablado pero no tiene mala pinta. La veo carilla, un pelín arriesgada, pero también veo muchas posibilidades de subidón.

*A mi no me sirve porque es demasiado nueva, además de que el 3% es demasiado bajo*, pero no es una mala empresa para entrar ahora.

Atendiendo a fundamentales debería tocar los 150 DOLARES de aquí a finales del 2021.


----------



## zumbito (30 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta, acciones que por ejemplo cotizan en varias bolsas, donde conviene comprarlas? Como IAG que esta en Londres y aqui, u otras acciones que puedan estar en la UE y fuera USA/HK.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Dic 2020)

*CLARIFICACIÓN: NO ME VOY DEL FORO NI ME VOY DE ÉSTE HILO. SIMPLEMENTE DEJO DE DAR INFORMACIÓN A FUTUROS*

Aqui las cosas irán como siempre. Seguiré analizando empresas y posteando resultados. Pero dejaré de compartir información "a futuros" porque paso de que esos cuatro gilipollas se beneficien de ella. Eso lo haré por privado.

Simplemente no volveré a abrir hilos como el de Accor, o de Alibaba, o nada de eso. Tampoco diré "os lo había dicho". Todo lo mas me fumaré un purito mientras disfruto viendo a los listillos perder su dinero.

Como conozco bien el mundo del retraso mental (soy Español y la estupidez me rodea), aprovecho para decir que ni tengo canal de RRSS de ningún tipo, ni doy cursillos, ni cobro nada, ni soy agente de bolsa, ni estoy relacionado profesionalmente con la bolsa, ni recomiendaría JAMÁS mi propia empresa ni ninguna empresa en la que yo participe, estuviera sentado en como asesor, consultor, o nada del estilo, y especialmente ninguna empresa en la que yo obtuviera beneficios (mas allá de tener acciones). Tampoco recomiendo brokers ni mierdas de esas de "abre tu cuenta aqui con éste código".

En mi lista privada publicaré mis movimientos en tiempo real, además de mis intenciones de compra y mis puntos de entrada a futuros. Así a quien le salgan las cuentas si quiere puede entrar antes que yo, al mismo tiempo que yo, o despues que yo.

Todo lo de arriba lo dejo para los muertos de hambre, que en mi casa comemos muy bien, gracias.

Yo empecé hace muchos años cagándola. Que si intradía, que si empresas nuevas, que si forex. Empecé ganando un pastizal, y tal y como lo gané lo perdí. Entonces empecé a formarme de verdad, y a leer no quien decía lo que yo quería escuchar ("get rich quick") sino a quien podía probar, con datos, la mejor metodología.

*Si mi hilo o mis consejos hacen que alguien recapacite y en vez de jugar al Casino se ponga en serio con fundamentales, aprendiendo sobre las empresas que compra, y ganando dinero seguro (sea mucho o poco), con que me mande un mensajito y me diga "Feministo, que sepas que has ayudado a alguien" me vale. Y si es en público o en éste hilo, pues mucho mejor.

Dinero yo tengo ya, y me va bien con las tias. Lo único que necesito en ésta vida es saber que puedo ejercer cambio positivo en otras personas. Habrá a quien le parezca una gilipollez (por favor dilo para que te pueda poner en ignorados) y habrá quien entienda perféctamente lo que quiero decir.*


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *CLARIFICACIÓN: NO ME VOY DEL FORO NI ME VOY DE ÉSTE HILO. SIMPLEMENTE DEJO DE DAR INFORMACIÓN A FUTUROS*
> 
> Aqui las cosas irán como siempre. Seguiré analizando empresas y posteando resultados. Pero dejaré de compartir información "a futuros" porque paso de que esos cuatro gilipollas se beneficien de ella. Eso lo haré por privado.
> 
> ...



Subscribo la frase resaltada. Te he seguido en la sombra y me interesan las aportaciones de tu método de inversión, igual que de otros foreros he aprendido (algo, no mucho) cosas de economía, de fiscalidad, de metales, etc. Me gustaría seguir leyéndote y conocer tus estrategias y opiniones del mercado de acciones. Al final, leyendo a diferentes foreros (los que considero que aportan), uno puede hacerse una composición de lugar de lo que hay ahí fuera y tomar sus propias decisiones, que está la cosa complicada y jodida por todas partes y hay que estar con mil ojos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Dic 2020)

zumbito dijo:


> Una pregunta, acciones que por ejemplo cotizan en varias bolsas, donde conviene comprarlas? Como IAG que esta en Londres y aqui, u otras acciones que puedan estar en la UE y fuera USA/HK.



Pues depende un poco del pais y de lo que te permita tu broker.

EEUU: Dolar que se devalua pero acceso a muchas empresas interesantes.
UK: No tienes imposición allí pero tienes Brexit a ver que coño pasa.
HK: No tienes imposición pero tienes a china dando sombra.

Mi sueño: Que todas las empresas las pudiera comprar en Euros y sin doble imposición. Como no puede ser, pues tiro de lo mejor que pueda.

Por ejemplo, si yo comprara IAG (que no voy a comprar por el momento) lo haría en España (si estoy ese año en España).


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (31 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta Feministo, ¿como ves Kraft & Heinz Co, para el largo plazo?


----------



## Rexter (31 Dic 2020)

zumbito dijo:


> Una pregunta, acciones que por ejemplo cotizan en varias bolsas, donde conviene comprarlas? Como IAG que esta en Londres y aqui, u otras acciones que puedan estar en la UE y fuera USA/HK.



Yo ahí respondería que donde te salga más barato operar. Generalmente cotizan al mismo precio en todas las bolsas. 

Como la retención de los dividendos depende de donde esté asentada la empresa y no donde compras las acciones ahí te debería dar igual donde la compres.

Por poner un ejemplo de una que llevo yo: Coca Cola European Partners
El cierre de hoy (todo en euros)

-Madrid: 39,85
-Amsterdam: 39,80
-Londres: 39,83

Y en EEUU ahora está casi plana la cotización y anda en 39,82 euros.

Entonces mi respuesta sería donde más barato te salga contando las comisiones.

Quien invierte buscando dividendo debe tener siempre en mente dónde está la sede de la empresa, pues eso marca la imposición. Independientemente del mercado en que opere. Coca Cola European Partners la puedo comprar en Frankfurt y seguiré sin sufrir doble imposición, ya que su sede está en Londres.


Edito: esto es válido para compra por dividendos. Si se compra para tradear un poquito entonces lo recomendable es comprarla en el mercado más líquido de todos en los que opere.


----------



## Magnificat (31 Dic 2020)

Feministo, a mí tenme en cuenta para tus informaciones "a futuro", que me entretengo mucho leyéndote y aprecio tus comentarios. Ya me conoces. 
Feliz año tío, más gente como tú hace falta en este foro.


----------



## miguillelo (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...


----------



## miguillelo (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz Año.
Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro pero Feministo, te leo con muchas ganas y atención. No tengo ni idea de bolsa aunque espero ir aprendiendo poco a poco. Por eso se agradece enormemente el tiempo que dedicais a mostrar vuestras ideas, acciones y comentarios.


----------



## Mochuelo (1 Ene 2021)

No suelo salir mucho del hilo del hilo de "evolución de mineras de oro" y el tuyo era de los pocos que seguia regularmente, sobre todo porque tengo en mente diversificar a dividendos los beneficios que saco con las mineras (allí publico mi cartera por si tienes curiosidad) y pensando sobre todo en mi ya no tan lejana vejez. 

Ante todo agradecerte la labor y comprendo tu decisión. Ha sido muy útil.

Se me ha quedado en el tintero preguntarte que opinas sobre las empresas de regalias como Franco-Nevada, Royal Gold o Wheaton que es lo más cercano en "mi" sector (que es muy cíclico) a tus objetivos (se que, al menos por ahora, no cumplen el rendimiento de 4%, pero ofrecen un historial decente de crecimiento de dividendos que puede acelerase).


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

PalaDientes dijo:


> No dejes de contribuir al hilo Feministo. Por aquí ronda mucha gente que aunque no comenta, sigue el hilo con atención .
> Este es el mejor hilo de burbuja de los últimos tiempos, no dejéis que cuatro payasos lo rompan.
> 
> Sea lo que sea al final, muchas gracias a Feministo y al resto de foreros que hacen posible hilos de la calidad de este.
> Los que no tenemos mucha idea de bolsa e inversiones, aprendemos mucho en ellos



cuando vas cumpliendo años te das cuenta de que hay mucha mas gente buena que mala, pero siempre hay un tocapelotas, en tu familia, en tu trabajo, en tu grupo de amigos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Una pregunta Feministo, ¿como ves Kraft & Heinz Co, para el largo plazo?



Kraft me produce sentimientos encontrados.

En primer lugar tenemos a Buffett que en su día dijo que se arrepentía "de haber pagado tanto" por Kraft cuando cayó en 2019. Pero por otro lado a fecha de Septiembre del 2020 sigue teniendo un 26% de la compañía. *Buffett es muy inteligente con los medios de comunicación*, y no sería la primera vez que dice cosas tratando de que sean malentendidas. En éste caso, decir "me arrepiento...XXX...Kraft" se puede interpretar como que la empresa es una apestada, lo cual le beneficia si la empresa empieza a subir como la espuma.

Miro los fundamentales y lo que leo son problemas en corto y beneficios en largo. Tienen casi justo lo suficiente para sobrevivir, y creo que ese fue el pensamiento de Buffett al comprarla. Lo que no se esperaba era la crisis del 2020, claro.

Así las cosas yo entraría pero esperando a que terminen de hacer los números de principios de año, donde anticipo que sacarán mas mierda. A partir de 26 euros me lo pienso, y a 25 compro.


----------



## zumbito (1 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> Yo ahí respondería que donde te salga más barato operar. Generalmente cotizan al mismo precio en todas las bolsas.
> 
> Como la retención de los dividendos depende de donde esté asentada la empresa y no donde compras las acciones ahí te debería dar igual donde la compres.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias ahora lo tenog un poco mas claro. Respecto a la doble imposicion, mas o menos donde no la hay? Es unica en toda Europa?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Muchas gracias ahora lo tenog un poco mas claro. Respecto a la doble imposicion, mas o menos donde no la hay? Es unica en toda Europa?



Ganas de no tirar de Google: 
¿Cómo tributan los dividendos de acciones extranjeras según el país de origen? | El blog de SelfBank by Singular Bank


----------



## zumbito (1 Ene 2021)

Fallo mio, y tampoco es el hilo adecuado.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2021)

Yo he entrado en Endesa ayer con poco dinero, tiene buen divi,pero la soltaré en 24€.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ganas de no tirar de Google:
> ¿Cómo tributan los dividendos de acciones extranjeras según el país de origen? | El blog de SelfBank by Singular Bank



Madre mía vaya ostias que pegan por ahí afuera, y nos quejamos del 19% de España en los primeros 6.000€.

Saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

*AVISO A NAVEGANTES: MI CARTERA DEL 2020 NO SERÁ ACTUALIZADA*

Como ya os he explicado en mis posts anteriores, no volveré a hacer recomendaciones a futuros. Todo lo que escriba deberá ser precedido por "en mi opinión". Además, mi cartera del 2020 va a sufrir cambios con lo cual debe ser tomada como válida hasta la fecha de su publicación.

A todo ésto: New York to Delist Chinese Telecom Firms in Symbolic Shift


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Kraft me produce sentimientos encontrados.
> 
> En primer lugar tenemos a Buffett que en su día dijo que se arrepentía "de haber pagado tanto" por Kraft cuando cayó en 2019. Pero por otro lado a fecha de Septiembre del 2020 sigue teniendo un 26% de la compañía. *Buffett es muy inteligente con los medios de comunicación*, y no sería la primera vez que dice cosas tratando de que sean malentendidas. En éste caso, decir "me arrepiento...XXX...Kraft" se puede interpretar como que la empresa es una apestada, lo cual le beneficia si la empresa empieza a subir como la espuma.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu analisis y por incluirme en la lista, coincido plenamente con tu opinion, estaremos atentos a ver si llega a 25 euros. Salud y prosperidad.


----------



## Sennaquerib (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caballeros y damas, se acabó lo que se daba:
> Despedida como creador de hilos (pero seguiré comentando)
> 
> El hilo del inversor por dividendos del 2021 funcionará por mensajes privados, y solo para foreros que cumplan con las siguientes condiciones anteriores a la publicación de éste post:
> ...



Siento leer eso. Como han dicho por ahí, yo soy otro de los que leen el hilo, pero no participa porque no se del tema. Para estar dando el follón preguntando prefiero leer solamente y aprender.

Que haya mucho gilipollas entrando a molestar y estropear los hilos no es culpa de los demas.

De todas maneras se agradecen tus comentarios para los que no tenemos ni idea y queremos de aprender.

Un saludo.


----------



## Naga2x (1 Ene 2021)

Kraft por lo visto va a apostar por las cocinas fantasma (básicamente solo cocina que envía a domicilio), puede ser un pelotazo o un fracaso, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

Qué os parece Telefónica? Son brutales los dividendos que da.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué os parece Telefónica? Son brutales los dividendos que da.


----------



## VandeBel (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué os parece Telefónica? Son brutales los dividendos que da.



Mucha competencia. Precios altos. Un servicio de atención al cliente cada vez peor. La acción viene bajando progresivamente desde 2015. No sé; yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa pero Telefónica no está entre mis preferencias.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué os parece Telefónica? Son brutales los dividendos que da.



NI con un palo macho.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Mucha competencia. Precios altos. Un servicio de atención al cliente cada vez peor. La acción viene bajando progresivamente desde 2015. No sé; yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa pero Telefónica no está entre mis preferencias.



A ver, tenéis razón en vuestra critica, pero, ¿y si ha bajado demasiado? ¿Y sí a este precio sí merece la pena?


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



eso está claro, a mí me da asco eso, pero, y de cashflow y todos esos parámetros que sueles mirar cómo va?


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> A ver, tenéis razón en vuestra critica, pero, ¿y si ha bajado demasiado? ¿Y sí a este precio sí merece la pena?



Para invertir no tienes que preguntarte si ha bajado demasiado, tienes que encontrar argumentos por los cuales tú piensas que ha bajado demasiado. Tienes que encontrar catalizadores que pienses que la pueden hacer subir. Si no encuentras nada de eso, pues mejor no subirse a ese barco


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para invertir no tienes que preguntarte si ha bajado demasiado, tienes que encontrar argumentos por los cuales tú piensas que ha bajado demasiado. Tienes que encontrar catalizadores que pienses que la pueden hacer subir. Si no encuentras nada de eso, pues mejor no subirse a ese barco



lo sé, lo había hecho y quería que vosotros opinarais también (aunque algunos parámetros del op no los vi), mirando, obviamente, los datos.

Ahora bien YA PASO DE DICHA COMPAÑÍA, EL BROKER ME DABA DATOS FALSOS O DESFASADOS.

He comparado con otro y en lo único que coinciden es en la rtb por dividendo. Para q os hagáis una idea de la diferencia en una el per daba 5 y poco y en otra 87, con eso está todo dicho.

Los datos de Google están bien actualizados no? Alguien me recomienda alguna buena página de consulta?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> eso está claro, a mí me da asco eso, pero, y de cashflow y todos esos parámetros que sueles mirar cómo va?



Muy sencillo:
1. Una acción que lleva AÑOS cayendo.
2. Una deuda de 52b con un líquido de menos de 20b. Es una "utility" y mucha deuda no es un gran problema si sabes sacarla adelante, pero Telefonica lleva varias malas decisiones encadenadas y además en 2021 le seguirán saliendo competidores.
3. Ese alto dividendo para esa cantidad de problemas deja claro que estan "vaciando la caja" a la espera de ser rescatada.

No me gusta, lo siento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Sólo hay una página de consulta para telefónica y para cualquier empresa. Ir al investor relations de la empresa, pillar el último informe que tenga (sea trimestral o de fin de año) y analizar esos números. Siempre siempre siempre haz eso antes de invertir en cualquier empresa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> lo sé, lo había hecho y quería que vosotros opinarais también (aunque algunos parámetros del op no los vi), mirando, obviamente, los datos.
> 
> Ahora bien YA PASO DE DICHA COMPAÑÍA, EL BROKER ME DABA DATOS FALSOS O DESFASADOS.
> 
> ...



Informe anual | Información financiera | Accionistas e Inversores | Telefónica

Éste es el que yo uso en cada empresa. Los datos de las webs te pueden servir de referencia pero pueden ir desfasados. Eso pasa mucho con simplywall.st, por ejemplo.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

Os digo otra de dividendo del 10%: ENI. Es italiana.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sólo hay una página de consulta para telefónica y para cualquier empresa. Ir al investor relations de la empresa, pillar el último informe que tenga (sea trimestral o de fin de año) y analizar esos números. Siempre siempre siempre haz eso antes de invertir en cualquier empresa



no hay ninguna Pagina de fiar entonces?


----------



## Manolito-14 (1 Ene 2021)

Me muero de ganas de entrar en Kraft heinz. Pero no os da un poco de reparo la bajada tan fuerte desde 2017?. Parece que ahora está a un tick de insinuar un cambio de tendencia. Aún así la bajada fue brutal . 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



mecagoentodo pero el Jon Imaz no era nacionalista vasco, nos mean en la cara


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> no hay ninguna Pagina de fiar entonces?




No es que ninguna sea de fiar, es que mirar el propio informe de la empresa es una forma de ASEGURARTE de que la informacion de las paginas es correcta. Ademas hay informacion que tienes que aprender a mirar y que no esta en los screener y toca mirar con calma el balance o el p&l de la empresa


----------



## Foreto (2 Ene 2021)

No cumplo los requisitos pero si te sobran plazas me gustaria, por favor, poder leerte.
Gracias


----------



## clinadin (2 Ene 2021)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas No sé si te acordarás de mí, pero he seguido desde el principio esta publicación, ya que ha sido gracias a él que he cambiado de forma de pensar en relación a la inversión basada en dividendos, algo que no me había planteado hasta el momento.
Me han servido mucho tus consejos, por ejemplo para poner stop en el etf petrolero que llevaba y salir del mismo con beneficios previamente a la caída del precio del mismo.
Siempre he agradecido tu aportación altruista en el foro, haya sido más acertada o no, por lo que me gustaría pertenecer a esa lista.
Saludos y ánimo


----------



## ueee3 (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No es que ninguna sea de fiar, es que mirar el propio informe de la empresa es una forma de ASEGURARTE de que la informacion de las paginas es correcta. Ademas hay informacion que tienes que aprender a mirar y que no esta en los screener y toca mirar con calma el balance o el p&l de la empresa



Pues gracias. La verdad es que nunca lo había hecho, y nadie me lo había dicho (porque tampoco lo hacían), aunque tampoco había metido una locura de dinero a una misma empresa. ¿Me recomiendas qué mirar, para un inversor a largo plazo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Que vergüenza de pais y de políticos tenemos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues gracias. La verdad es que nunca lo había hecho, y nadie me lo había dicho (porque tampoco lo hacían), aunque tampoco había metido una locura de dinero a una misma empresa. ¿Me recomiendas qué mirar, para un inversor a largo plazo?




El tema es que solo tú sabes el nivel de riesgo que quieres asumir. Yo por ejemplo asumo un nivel de riesgo muy alto, @gordinflas con su cartera kamikaze también (aunque gordi tiene su cartera de largo plazo pata negra) y otros usuarios como @FeministoDeIzquierdas son de un perfil más conservador respecto al riesgo.

Tienes que entender que muchas veces no solo se trata de encontrar buenas ideas de inversión, sino de que dichas ideas de inversión ENCAJEN en tu forma de invertir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues gracias. La verdad es que nunca lo había hecho, y nadie me lo había dicho (porque tampoco lo hacían), aunque tampoco había metido una locura de dinero a una misma empresa. ¿Me recomiendas qué mirar, para un inversor a largo plazo?



No estoy seguro si la pregunta iba dirigida a mi.

Como como recomendar solo recomiendo lo que yo mismo hago, que viene a hacer minimizar el riesgo a través de cuatro puntos principales:
1. Que los fundamentales cuadren. El aburrido trabajo de revisar los balances de las empresas y compararlas con su histórico (aunque el pasado no diga nada sobre el futuro) y con otras de su sector. Por ejemplo, una empresa tecnológica con una deuda X es peor que una empresa de utilities con la misma deuda ya que la primera suele ser mas volátil que la segunda.

2. Que la empresa sea relevante en el momento en el que nos encontremos. Por ejemplo, yo este año entré con fuerza en petroleo para luego venderlo al entender, finalmente, que los gobiernos van a darle mas caña a la electrificación.

3. Saber algo de la empresa. No quiero decir que porque una empresa te suene de nombre significa que sea buena, pero si tu sabes algo de ella, ya sea por amigos, por usar sus productos, por donde te muevas laboralmente...eso te va a ayudar SIEMPRE Y CUANDO SEAS OBJETIVO. Yo adoro toshiba y me encantaban sus portátiles pero no tengo stock con ellos. A mi no me verás muerto con un Xiaomi pero si tengo stock con ellos.

4. Ser muy objetivo con las noticias. En general los medios de comunicación estan comprados, sobre todo los "gratuitos". Te pondré un ejemplo divertidísimo: Hace tiempo estaba de viaje de negocios y en la tele de mi hotel tenían CNBC. Estaban haciendo una entrevista al CEO de una empresa que estaba empezando a subir y hablaba de lo pasadote que era esa empresa. Al día siguiente me puse a cortos con ella SOLO por ver la entrevista y la cara del presentador en plan "si no me pagaran por ésto me pegaba un tiro". En los siguientes meses la empresa cayó e hice un buen dinerito extra.

Importance aqui es cuestionar tus propias asociaciones mentales. Ejemplo: "Ahora no se venden coches, lo cual significa que cuando pase la pandemia se venderán todos los coches que no se vendieron" ¿es eso cierto? ¿en qué te basas? ¿puedes falsear ésta frase?...mas o menos eso.

Y aun así habrá empresas que falseen las cuentas y habrá casos en las que la cagarás, pero ahí entramos en DIVERSIFICAR. Compra empresas de diferentes sectores y con diferentes riesgos según los datos que tengas y tu propio perfil. En mi OPINIÓN una buena cartera debería tener al menos 10 empresas. Yo históricamente he oscilado entre 20 y 50. Michael Burry es conocido por tener un porfolio bastante "discreto", y Warren Buffet por tenerlo mas abultadito. Así que empieza por 10 empresas muy distintas y acepta que te van a fallar 2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Ene 2021)

infiltraciones de topos progres en las empresas para arruinarlas


----------



## hortera (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que vergüenza de pais y de políticos tenemos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



y los comunistas con chalet y piscina en zona pija de Madrid, eso supera a cualquier peli de Esteso y Pajares


----------



## hortera (3 Ene 2021)

¿sabéis si el formulario W-8BEN hay que hacerlo una vez en la vida o todos los años?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> ¿sabéis si el formulario W-8BEN hay que hacerlo una vez en la vida o todos los años?



Una vez cada 3 años o cada vez que cambie tu situación (ejemplo: Cambio de banco o lugar de residencia).

Aqui todo lo que necesitas saber: Instructions for Form W-8BEN (07/2017) | Internal Revenue Service


----------



## Feynman (5 Ene 2021)

Este es uno de los pocos hilos del foro que sigo, otro es el del forero @Pacohimbersor sobre su futura cartera. He aprendido mucho de ambos, una lástima que el forero feministo ya no postee de la forma en la que lo ha estado haciendo. Cuando empiece en el mundillo del inversor dividindero le pediré algún consejo aunque sea por privi.

El foro ha ido a peor los últimos años y pocos subforos serios quedan. Este es uno de los pocos que aún merece la pena mirar con atención. Incluso el de emprendedores, a cada hilo que se abre, aparecen foreros que en lugar de aportar trolean a saco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> Este es uno de los pocos hilos del foro que sigo, otro es el del forero @Pacohimbersor sobre su futura cartera. He aprendido mucho de ambos, una lástima que el forero feministo ya no postee de la forma en la que lo ha estado haciendo. Cuando empiece en el mundillo del inversor dividindero le pediré algún consejo aunque sea por privi.
> 
> El foro ha ido a peor los últimos años y pocos subforos serios quedan. Este es uno de los pocos que aún merece la pena mirar con atención. Incluso el de emprendedores, a cada hilo que se abre, aparecen foreros que en lugar de aportar trolean a saco.



Xiaomi calienta que sales


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> Este es uno de los pocos hilos del foro que sigo, otro es el del forero @Pacohimbersor sobre su futura cartera. He aprendido mucho de ambos, una lástima que el forero feministo ya no postee de la forma en la que lo ha estado haciendo. Cuando empiece en el mundillo del inversor dividindero le pediré algún consejo aunque sea por privi.
> 
> El foro ha ido a peor los últimos años y pocos subforos serios quedan. Este es uno de los pocos que aún merece la pena mirar con atención. Incluso el de emprendedores, a cada hilo que se abre, aparecen foreros que en lugar de aportar trolean a saco.



@Pacohimbersor gran forero y mejor persona. Que me compares con él es para mi un orgullo. Es un tio que se hincha a poner datos, y sus opiniones suelen ser basadas en ellos (otra cosa es compartirlas o tener opinión distinta). No coincido en su cartera porque...bueno, creo que no coincido con ninguna cartera de los foreros mas respetados en éste subforo, sin que ello quite un ápice de respeto hacia ellos.

Pero como he dejado claro en mi hilo de despedida lo único que voy a dejar de hacer es compartir información que obtengo o calculo en base a datos que no siempre son públicos, o que si lo son estan un poco enrevesados, o que simplemente son puzzles a los que les faltan piezas. Por ejemplo, en una ocasión pedí per el almacen de un proveedor "para ver si tenía los sistemas de seguridad al día", pero en realidad quería ver con quién mas trabajaba, y a partir de esa información hice un movimiento que luego me aportó beneficios. Parafraseando a Dios Nuestro Señor Peter Lynch: "Ningún analista de bolsa sabe mas que quien esta metido en el sector". Un reponedor del Mercadona podría darte valiosísima información sobre si meterte en futuros sobre el café (por decir algo).

Éso es lo que voy a dejar de proporcionar.

Pero éste hilo y mis comentarios seguirán aqui, pegándole fuerte al ignore cada vez que venga un gilipollas a decir gilipolleces. Seguiré posteando mis dividendos si me apetece y desde luego atenderé todas las preguntas y analizaré todas las empresas que aqui propongais. Eso si, *solo dividenderas*. Para las otras teneis a foreros muchísimo mejores que yo que os harán mejor servicio.


----------



## Albertooor (6 Ene 2021)

Gracias


----------



## Eyman (6 Ene 2021)

Hasta ahora de economía me he pasado sobre todo por los hilos de oro -tampoco es que intervenga mucho-, pero tras ver unos vídeos de inversión por dividendos, creo que es un sistema que va conmigo y quiero llevarlo a la práctica.

No recuerdo si he hablado alguna vez con @FeministoDeIzquierdas pero si es posible, me gustaría estar en la lista.


----------



## sikBCN (8 Ene 2021)

At&T ya pago divi,a ver la semanaque viene si meto unos euritos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2021)

sikBCN dijo:


> At&T ya pago divi,a ver la semanaque viene si meto unos euritos.



Yo estoy dentro y de precio la veo bien, pero tú debes decidir por ti mismo.

Yo creo que éste mes va a ser de subidas y bajadas. Me lo tomaría con calma.


----------



## sikBCN (8 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro y de precio la veo bien, pero tú debes decidir por ti mismo.
> 
> Yo creo que éste mes va a ser de subidas y bajadas. Me lo tomaría con calma.



entrare con parte de lo q quiero entrar por si baja.

gracias


----------



## Können (8 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> sino a quien podía probar, con datos, la mejor metodología.



Agradezco si pudieras dejar fuentes con esos datos para la mejor metodología. No porque lo dude, sino para obtener más conocimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2021)

Können dijo:


> Agradezco si pudieras dejar fuentes con esos datos para la mejor metodología. No porque lo dude, sino para obtener más conocimiento.



Con gusto, entre otras cosas porque (desde el cariño) me duele la boca de decirlo.

*1. Datos financieros (balances) de la propia web de la empresa.* Hay que meterse en la web de la empresa y mirar COMO MÍNIMO el balance del año anterior y el de hace unos 5 años. Repito, COMO MÍNIMO. Te tienes que hacer una idea histórica de como ha ido esa empresa.

Puedes usar webs como Morningstar, Yahoo Finance, simplywall.st, etc...pero solo como referencia.

*2. Noticias sobre la empresa PERO CON CUIDADITO.* Las empresas quieren promocionarse, a veces legítimamente, a veces para inflarse.

*3. Tu casa, tu entorno, tu familia, tu tiempo.* Por ponerte un ejemplito, yo siempre tengo "utilities" (empresas de luz, agua, gas, etc...) en mi cartera. No me dan muchos dividendos pero hay que ser muy tonto para no darse cuenta de que con la pandemia el consumo en el hogar va a ser mayor. Es cierto que yo, por mi trabajo, tengo el privilegio de hablar con gente y ver cosas que una persona que no esté en el mundillo no vería, pero también es cierto que cada persona tiene un acceso a su propio "mundillo". Por eso me gusta intercambiar datos con gente que me aporta datos de lo que sus empresas o entornos hacen.

*4. Conectando un poco mas lejos de lo típico.* Por ejemplo, todos sabemos que la UE va a electrificarse. Muchos se han tirado a comprar stock de empresas de coches eléctricos, montándose en el carro de empresas nuevas tipo NIO. Y a muchos les ha ido bien. Yo, sin embargo, me he tirado a otro carro. Si la UE va a electrificarse va a renovar el parque automovilístico, ya sea de forma privada incentivando la compra de nuevos vehículos, ya sea en sus flotas públicas. Yo, mas que mirar a los coches, he mirado a las materias primas como el aluminio. Por eso compré Norsk Hydro que ahora está a +72% y que encima tiene un dividendo del 3% (mas bajo que mi mínimo del 4%, pero con la subida me lo compensa con creces).

*5. Mirando el currículum de sus dueños/jefes.* Ayer mismo un forero me preguntó sobre una empresa que daba dividendos acojonantes. Mirando el historial PUBLICO del CFO descubrí que estaba en la mesa de directores de varias empresas en el mismo sector y zona geográfica. Es como si yo soy el CFO de Airbus y de Boeing...suena raro. A partir de ahí pude ver que es posible que quizás éste señor use estas empresas para mover deuda entre ellas. Además, puedes ver si los jefes compran o venden su propio stock.

Con éstos 5 puntos y un pelin de experiencia monto mis carteras desde principios del 2000 que no te van a hacer rico pero, al menos en mi caso, nunca me han hecho perder dinero y he ganado mas que con depósitos.


----------



## VandeBel (9 Ene 2021)

AT&T, entro esperando una subida del 10 %. Y si no, pacientemente a cobrar dividendos.


----------



## XXavier (9 Ene 2021)

El tema de la electrificación del automóvil es importantísimo, pero no veo claro cómo tratar de aprovecharlo. He comprado algo en empresas relacionadas con el cambio, como TE Connectivity, Magna, y Amphenol, pero no consigo ver ganadores claros. En cuanto a materiales, tampoco veo claro el tema, porque –ya actualmente– el aluminio está perdiendo la batalla de las carrocerías contra los aceros ultramodernos, que ofrecen mejor plasticidad para el estampado y mejor resistencia por kilo... (Advanced-High-Strength Steels). Eso, por no hablar de los 'composites' de fibra de carbono...

Actualmente el acero que se usa para carrocerías esd el tipo HSLA (High-Strength Low Alloy)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> El tema de la electrificación del automóvil es importantísimo, pero no veo claro cómo tratar de aprovecharlo. He comprado algo en empresas relacionadas con el cambio, como TE Connectivity, Magna, y Amphenol, pero no consigo ver ganadores claros. En cuanto a materiales, tampoco veo claro el tema, porque –ya actualmente– el aluminio está perdiendo la batalla de las carrocerías contra los aceros ultramodernos, que ofrecen mejor plasticidad para el estampado y mejor resistencia por kilo... (Advanced-High-Strength Steels). Eso, por no hablar de los 'composites' de fibra de carbono...
> 
> Actualmente el acero que se usa para carrocerías esd el tipo HSLA (High-Strength Low Alloy)
> Ver archivo adjunto 538287



Aluminum wrestles with steel over electric vehicle market
Año 2018

Hay sitio para todos.

PS: GRAN COMPRA TE. Esos si que se benefician con cualquier cambio tecnológico, pero los dividendos no llegan donde quiero y, aunque la vas a ver a 100 pavos en menos de 5 años, mi dinero no puede esperar tanto.


----------



## XXavier (9 Ene 2021)

El tema es complicado. El aluminio ha desplazado a la fundición en la fabricación de bloques-motor, y en ese aspecto, el consumo bajará con la desaparición del motor térmico. Dudo que se vaya a emplear más aluminio en carrocerías.

El cambio de materiales, para un producto de consumo como el automóvil, no tiene las barreras de entrada y de certificación que son habituales en la industria aeronáutica. Si así fuera, hoy apenas se usaría aluminio en los aviones, reemplazado por 'composites' de carbono.

Como ese problema no se da entre los fabricantes de automóviles, que pueden innovar con mayor rapidez, veremos un cambio relativamente rápido, en dirección a los aceros ultramodernos y a los 'composites' de carbono. Yo no apostaría por el aluminio, al menos, para ese tipo de usos. Por otro lado, hay un exceso de fabricantes de aluminio. Hasta Bahrein, Emiratos, Arabia Saudí, o Islandia, que disponen de energía subvencionada/barata, son importantes en el mercado internacional aportando producción de aluminio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> El tema es complicado. El aluminio ha desplazado a la fundición en la fabricación de bloques-motor, y en ese aspecto, el consumo bajará con la desaparición del motor térmico. Dudo que se vaya a emplear más aluminio en carrocerías.
> 
> El cambio de materiales, para un producto de consumo como el automóvil, no tiene las barreras de entrada y de certificación que son habituales en la industria aeronáutica. Si así fuera, hoy apenas se usaría aluminio en los aviones, reemplazado por 'composites' de carbono.
> 
> Como ese problema no se da entre los fabricantes de automóviles, que pueden innovar con mayor rapidez, veremos un cambio relativamente rápido, en dirección a los aceros ultramodernos y a los 'composites' de carbono. Yo no apostaría por el aluminio, al menos, para ese tipo de usos. Por otro lado, hay un exceso de fabricantes de aluminio. Hasta Bahrein, Emiratos, Arabia Saudí, o Islandia, que disponen de energía subvencionada/barata, son importantes en el mercado internacional aportando producción de aluminio.



Pues vamos a tener que volver a mirar a Norsk Hydro, pues. Aunque de momento es de las mejores que tengo (+70% de subida). En cualquier caso lo tendré en cuenta para la caida del 2022.


----------



## GuidoVonList (10 Ene 2021)

Können dijo:


> Agradezco si pudieras dejar fuentes con esos datos para la mejor metodología. No porque lo dude, sino para obtener más conocimiento.



absolutamente todos los ratios son sacados de la web gurufocus. Te da todos esos ratios automáticamente. Al final si apuestas por el estilo de inversión dividendero de feministo, esos ratios más o menos te valen.

eso sí, la idea esa que dijo de que sólo le importaba el dividendo y el precio de la acción no... ni se te ocurra cagarla con eso.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (10 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> El tema es complicado. El aluminio ha desplazado a la fundición en la fabricación de bloques-motor, y en ese aspecto, el consumo bajará con la desaparición del motor térmico. Dudo que se vaya a emplear más aluminio en carrocerías.



Tesla usa aluminio en todos sus coches, excepto el proximo cybertruck que sera de acero.

Un tema interesante sobre el aluminio y Tesla es la novedad del model Y: estan fabricando el coche con castings gigantes.

Tesla bets on aluminum casting for German plant

No seria raro que otros fabricantes se apuntaran a esta tecnica, abarata mucho la produccion. Una pena que la empresa que produce las maquinas de casting (IDRA) no tenga stock.


----------



## XXavier (10 Ene 2021)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Tesla usa aluminio en todos sus coches, excepto el proximo cybertruck que sera de acero.
> 
> Un tema interesante sobre el aluminio y Tesla es la novedad del model Y: estan fabricando el coche con castings gigantes.
> 
> ...



¿Quién sabe...? No creo que esta técnica tenga futuro sobre el estampado, que tiene larga tradición y se domina muy bien, pero Musk es un innovador que ha tenido importantes éxitos...

StackPath

Tesla Model Y giga-press aluminum casting

Giga Press - Wikipedia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> ¿Quién sabe...? No creo que esta técnica tenga futuro sobre el estampado, que tiene larga tradición y se domina muy bien, pero Musk es un innovador que ha tenido importantes éxitos...
> 
> StackPath
> 
> ...



Nono, si razón no te falta y has hecho una buena argumentación, pero aunque para mi el aluminio fue lo primero que pensé para temas de electrificación (y de momento me ha salido bien la jugada), el aluminio seguirá jugando un gran papel en avances de futuro.

Te recomiendo la publicación "Aluminium insider".

También decirte que Norsk Hydro (joder, parece que trabajo allí) se acaba de convertir en el tercer generador de energía de Noruega (ha pillado un 26%, Lyse un 74%, y han montado una empresa de energia hidrólica).

Al final lo que hay que mirar son las empresas y lo que hacen.


----------



## Kalevala (10 Ene 2021)

La electrificación del automóvil va a venir asociado a una disminución (brutal) del parque automovilístico:
ni se puede tener la actual flota electrificada (problema electrico), ni los precios de los coches eléctricos son para todos (se transformara en coches compartidos, alquiler, coche autónomo tipo taxi) ni las autonomías de las baterías darán para que merezca la pena tener tu propio coche.

Si el coche eléctrico es el futuro (que yo no lo veo), en ese futuro habrá 10 veces menos coches que hoy dia. Solo tendrán coche los "ricos", al estilo de los años 50-60.


----------



## Naga2x (10 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> La electrificación del automóvil va a venir asociado a una disminución (brutal) del parque automovilístico:
> ni se puede tener la actual flota electrificada (problema electrico), ni los precios de los coches eléctricos son para todos (se transformara en coches compartidos, alquiler, coche autónomo tipo taxi) ni las autonomías de las baterías darán para que merezca la pena tener tu propio coche.
> 
> Si el coche eléctrico es el futuro (que yo no lo veo), en ese futuro habrá 10 veces menos coches que hoy dia. Solo tendrán coche los "ricos", al estilo de los años 50-60.



Las baterías siguen avanzando, y el precio sigue cayendo. ¿Acaso todo el mundo tenía un coche cuando llegaron por primera vez? pero ahora prácticamente cualquier casa tiene uno por residente. Las baterías de estado sólido son muy prometedoras y ya hay algunas planeadas para 2022.

Por ejemplo:
Se acerca la paridad de precios entre coche eléctrico - combustión: las baterías llegan a los 140 €/kWh - Sector - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables (hibridosyelectricos.com) 

*Según el último informe de BloombergNEF (BNEF), en 2019 el precio de las baterías ha llegado a los 156 $/kWh (140 €/kWh), lo que supone una caída del 87% respecto a los 1.100 $/kWh (990 €/kWh) de 2010 *

Y esto seguirá cayendo y cayendo, como todas las tecnologías a medida que avanzan y se hacen masivas. Lo de que haya un problema eléctrico... pues ya lo veremos, NIO en China lo que ofrece es un servicio de cambio de baterías al vuelo para no tener que recargarlas, por ejemplo.


----------



## Kalevala (10 Ene 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Las baterías siguen avanzando, y el precio sigue cayendo. ¿Acaso todo el mundo tenía un coche cuando llegaron por primera vez? pero ahora prácticamente cualquier casa tiene uno por residente. Las baterías de estado sólido son muy prometedoras y ya hay algunas planeadas para 2022.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> Se acerca la paridad de precios entre coche eléctrico - combustión: las baterías llegan a los 140 €/kWh - Sector - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables (hibridosyelectricos.com)
> ...



Es tu punto de vista pero no estoy de acuerdo.
La red eléctrica no aguantará el mismo número de coches que hay ahora pero eléctricos, además recargándose a la vez durante la noche. 
Habría que llenar las calles de puntos de recarga o darle un garage a cada coche. O montar electrolineras que recarguen tan rápido como echar gasolina. Esto necesitaría una central eléctrica allí al lado.
Y por último, las élites nos llevan a un decrecimiento y donde más se va a notar es en la movilidad, de acabo el coche propio para el vulgo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Si el coche eléctrico es el futuro (que yo no lo veo), en ese futuro habrá 10 veces menos coches que hoy dia. Solo tendrán coche los "ricos", al estilo de los años 50-60.



Con los gobiernos actuales de eso se trata. Plan 2030 DICHO LITERALMENTE POR ELLOS MISMOS: "NO TENDRÁS NADA Y SERÁS FELIZ".

Me rio yo de 1984.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> La electrificación del automóvil va a venir asociado a una disminución (brutal) del parque automovilístico:
> ni se puede tener la actual flota electrificada (problema electrico), ni los precios de los coches eléctricos son para todos (se transformara en coches compartidos, alquiler, coche autónomo tipo taxi) ni las autonomías de las baterías darán para que merezca la pena tener tu propio coche.
> 
> Si el coche eléctrico es el futuro (que yo no lo veo), en ese futuro habrá 10 veces menos coches que hoy dia. Solo tendrán coche los "ricos", al estilo de los años 50-60.



El futuro en el occidente "democrático", sin duda es como lo pintas.
Pero el mundo, en un 90%, no es occidente democrático.

El coche de gasolina tiene laaaarga vida.
Occidente está muerto económicamente, ahogado por la deuda. El reseteo tiene que venir de manera brutal, ya sea vía devaluación o inflación, quién sabe lo que decidirán en el próximo Breton Woods.


----------



## Eztrella (11 Ene 2021)

Opiniones con fundamento, por favor

Micro Focus International PLC e Imperial Brands de UK
Inter Pipeline Ltd de Canadá, me extrañó que no la tuvieses ya que tienes Pembina
AGNC Investment Corp y Main Street Capital de USA
Gracias


----------



## Feyerabend (11 Ene 2021)

ya que habéis mencionado el tema de los materiales, sería interesante si alguien pudiera aportar fabricantes de composite con potencial, yo intentaré mirar alguno, incluso del estado de la nanotecnología para introducir materiales reforzados. Dividendera por supuesto para cumplir con el objetivo del hilo.


----------



## Kid (11 Ene 2021)

Hola
¿Alguien me puede resolver una duda?
Mi broker (Degiro), me ha comunicado (en el apartado "Próximos dividendos") que me pagará un dividendo por las acciones de poseo de AT&T INC.
La fecha de pago aproximada es 01/02/21.
Entiendo que el derecho ya lo he adquirido y puedo vender las acciones sin perder ese próximo pago.
¿Es así?
Gracias de antemano.

Salut.


----------



## VandeBel (11 Ene 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> ¿Alguien me puede resolver una duda?
> Mi broker (Degiro), me ha comunicado (en el apartado "Próximos dividendos") que me pagará un dividendo por las acciones de poseo de AT&T INC.
> La fecha de pago aproximada es 01/02/2.
> ...



Sí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ene 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> ¿Alguien me puede resolver una duda?
> Mi broker (Degiro), me ha comunicado (en el apartado "Próximos dividendos") que me pagará un dividendo por las acciones de poseo de AT&T INC.
> La fecha de pago aproximada es 01/02/2.
> ...



Exáctamente así. De hecho el otro día me llegaron a mi unos dividendos de Shell, la cual vendí en su dia.


----------



## Können (18 Ene 2021)

Ultimamente en redes como Twitter he percibido cierto revuelo por el tema de algunos brokers que están funcionando como el ojete, en este caso ING e Interactive Brokers.

Del primero, que no actualiza los valores liquidativos a cierre, y hace trapicheos varios con el tema de las comisiones y cambio de moneda.

Del segundo, que el servicio de atención al cliente es una mierda. Además ahora les ha pillado la migración a IE para muchos que tenían cuenta allí.

Tanto IB como ING son brokers que muchos inversores por dividendos utilizan. El primero por ausencia de comsiones de custodia ni de cobro de dividendos, y el segundo, porque tiene comisiones muy económicas y recibe los dividendos en la divisa del valor sin hacer el cambio a EUR donde puedes perder por el riesgo divisa y por la comisión de cambio.

¿Qué brokers usáis? 

Yo estoy valorando seriamente pasar a Renta 4. Serán caros pero si funcionan como debe, se paga con gusto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Ene 2021)

*CISCO PAGA DIVIDENDOS*

Pues si, la primera del año. $0.36 por acción que representan algo mas de un 3% (es trimestral). Para estar en mi cartera debería subir al 4% peeeero como ya la tengo un 15% sobrevaluada ya se va acercando a ésa cantidad. No solo eso, estan comprando Acacia lo que va a incrementar su valor bastante en un futuro próximo.

Una muy buena empresa para tener en cartera y en mi opinión bastante bien de precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

*GSK PAGA DIVIDENDOS*

Oficialmente desde el 14 de Enero, pero a mi me llegaron hoy, GSK ha pagado a 0.91 libras (unos 0.81 euros) la acción con la ventaja de que puedes obtener acciones en vez de dinero. En mi caso he pillado un poco de ámbos. En mi caso, al haber pillado acciones y algo de dinero la cuenta de la vieja me sale a casi un 2% anual, pero si hago la cuenta como si solo hubiera pillado dinero consigo mas de un 5%, totalmente dentro de los parámetros que le exijo a mis dividenderas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

@Eztrella 

*Micro Focus International PLC*
Una acción baja y en principio atractiva, pero a poco que rasques ves que su principal problema es su brutal volatilidad. Sus ingresos (que se preciden en un decline del 4%) no dan para pagar los intereses de su deuda a largo plazo, y encima su "debt to equity" les sale a un "break even" por los pelos.

En otras palabras: Literalmente es jugársela al casino. Si pasan el bache actual se supone que sus ingresos serán mucho mejores que sus deudas, pero el problema es que aún no han demostrado ser una empresa que consistentemente mejore o se mantenga. Para empeorar las cosas, su nuevo CEO lleva solo 2 años en el puesto y se llama "Murdoch" como el loco del equipo A, y de momento lleva a su empresa de igual forma.

Yo, como buen adverso al riesgo, no me metería. Al menos no ahora mismo. Quizás la volvería a considerar en el Q3 del 2021 según se vayan defendiendo.


----------



## Eztrella (27 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias, como siempre tu opinión cuenta.
De los Murdoch prefiero a Rupert Murdoch o cualquiera de sus hijos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Muchas gracias, como siempre tu opinión cuenta.
> De los Murdoch prefiero a Rupert Murdoch o cualquiera de sus hijos



Te miro las otras cuando tenga tiempo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El futuro en el occidente "democrático", sin duda es como lo pintas.
> Pero el mundo, en un 90%, no es occidente democrático.
> 
> El coche de gasolina tiene laaaarga vida.
> Occidente está muerto económicamente, ahogado por la deuda. El reseteo tiene que venir de manera brutal, ya sea vía devaluación o inflación, quién sabe lo que decidirán en el próximo Breton Woods.



el 93% de los coches matriculados en marruecos en 2020 son DIESEL


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el 93% de los coches matriculados en marruecos en 2020 son DIESEL



Claro, y de ese 93%, el 95% son robados diesel españoles y franceses.
Ponme las matriculaciones de USA o de Rusia. Venga, aquí las espero.

Por cierto, Marruecos vendió 100.000 coches en el 2020  
Usa más de 15.000.000 por poner un ejemplo y ayudar


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

comprad ahora, yo entré hace dos semanas, y estoy palmando pasta, aprovechad ahora vosotros, esta semana es un buen momento


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> comprad ahora, yo entré hace dos semanas, y estoy palmando pasta, aprovechad ahora vosotros, esta semana es un buen momento



El inversor por dividendos no depende de un mercado que sube o baja. Lo aprovecha, pero no es su vida.

Yo me he pasado meses "palmando pasta" para luego ver las mismas acciones subir como la espuma. Es irrelevante. Lo importante son los fundamentales, que la empresa vaya bien en general, y que de buenos dividendos.

Recordad a nuestro Dios Lynch: "El organo que un inversor necesita no es ni el cerebro ni el corazón, sino el estómago".


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El inversor por dividendos no depende de un mercado que sube o baja. Lo aprovecha, pero no es su vida.
> 
> Yo me he pasado meses "palmando pasta" para luego ver las mismas acciones subir como la espuma. Es irrelevante. Lo importante son los fundamentales, que la empresa vaya bien en general, y que de buenos dividendos.
> 
> Recordad a nuestro Dios Lynch: "El organo que un inversor necesita no es ni el cerebro ni el corazón, sino el estómago".



lo digo para ayudar, igual que vosotros me habéis ayudado a mi, esta semana es bajista, veo mucho miedo, supongo que subirá, yo veo el mercado muy sano, con la corrección de ahora, pero creo que ahora esun buen momento, según mi humilde opinión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> lo digo para ayudar, igual que vosotros me habéis ayudado a mi, esta semana es bajista, veo mucho miedo, supongo que subirá, yo veo el mercado muy sano, con la corrección de ahora, pero creo que ahora esun buen momento, según mi humilde opinión.



Estoy deacuerdo. De hecho, desde el dia 22 llevo 3 valores comprados, pero en general para quien haya comprado antes no debe asustarse por una caida que sea inferior a un 20%. A partir del 20% pues según lo que hayas comprado, claro.


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo. De hecho, desde el dia 22 llevo 3 valores comprados, pero en general para quien haya comprado antes no debe asustarse por una caida que sea inferior a un 20%. A partir del 20% pues según lo que hayas comprado, claro.



estoy palmando un 5% y no estoy acostumbrado porque solo compro cuando hay mucho miedo, hace dos semanas me puse nervioso porque pensé que se me iba todo al cielo, y ahora me arrepiento de no haber tenido visión, no soy buen inversor me puede la ansiedad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> estoy palmando un 5% y no estoy acostumbrado porque solo compro cuando hay mucho miedo, hace dos semanas me puse nervioso porque pensé que se me iba todo al cielo, y ahora me arrepiento de no haber tenido visión, no soy buen inversor me puede la ansiedad.



TODOS hemos pasado por eso. Si yo te dijera lo que me costó mi lección a principios del 2000 ibas a flipar. Pero nunca mais.

Lo bueno es aprender. Considera esas pérdidas como lección y para adelante.

Y para la próxima vez: Si la empresa tiene buenos fundamentales, si lleva años creciendo, si es capaz de pagar sus deudas...mientras no caiga mas de un 20% dale una oportunidad.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El inversor por dividendos no depende de un mercado que sube o baja. Lo aprovecha, pero no es su vida.
> 
> Yo me he pasado meses "palmando pasta" para luego ver las mismas acciones subir como la espuma. Es irrelevante. Lo importante son los fundamentales, que la empresa vaya bien en general, y que de buenos dividendos.
> 
> Recordad a nuestro Dios Lynch: "El organo que un inversor necesita no es ni el cerebro ni el corazón, sino el estómago".



yo tenia naturgy pa dividendos, de verdad que me las queria quedar años, pero me he salido con un 40% de beneficio en unos meses, son 6 años de dividendos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

Si, hablo de GlaxoSmithKline. Dieron dividendos el 14 de Enero pero han tardado un poco en llegarles a los diferentes brokers y bancos.

Si para el viernes no te han llegado reclama a tu banco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yo tenia naturgy pa dividendos, de verdad que me las queria quedar años, pero me he salido con un 40% de beneficio en unos meses, son 6 años de dividendos...



Pues hamijo no sé que decirte. Por una parte te entiendo, sobre todo siendo una empresa Espacoña, pero yo por ejemplo tengo lenovo con un 87% (que se dice pronto) de beneficio a dia de hoy (y ha "caido" desde un 90% que la tenía hace poco) pero con un 7% de dividendo y siendo asiática no tengo intención de soltarla.

Dicho ésto, tiene un stop-loss que le voy a meter sobre Enero del 2022 al precio que tenga menos un 20%. Por ejemplo, si ahora mismo estuviéramos en Febrero del 2022 le pondría un stop loss al precio al que la compré +60%, y me habría embolsado el 7% real (osea, al precio al que yo la he comprado) que me esta dando.

Pero dicho el dicho, su hubiera sido españoca habría hecho lo que has hecho tú, cobrar y largarme.

En cualquier caso, ahora que tienes dineros si me quieres invitar a una cena romántica no te diré que no. Eso si, no te propases que yo no soy "de esas".


----------



## Elena Sainz (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yo tenia naturgy pa dividendos, de verdad que me las queria quedar años, pero me he salido con un 40% de beneficio en unos meses, son 6 años de dividendos...



Ahora mismo tengo Acciona a +100% (comprada en 2018) y me estoy pensando si hacer lo mismo que tú. Esas plusvalías son muuchos años de dividendos. 

También podría liquidar la mitad de la posición y lo que queda dentro ha salido "gratis" (?)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2021)

@Eztrella 

*Imperial Brands de UK*
Es una empresa que en principio me gusta y a primera vista tiene "casi" todo para vencer, pero su problema principal es su deuda. Tiene un debt-to-equity del 211%, y si bien ha conseguido bajarlo de su anterior 250%, en los últimos años su crecimiento ni ha llegado al 1%.

Ahora mismo está metida en un bache con una deuda de 11b y 14b para pagarla, así que llegan justitos e imagino que quizás este año pasen de ese 211% de deuda a un ¿200%?

Encima, para no cagarla, pagan mas de un 80% en dividendos lo que empeora las cosas. Yo casi que preferiría que dejaran de pagar dividendos hasta bajar su deuda por debajo del 100% y entonces hablaríamos, pero no creo que lo vayan a hacer.

Una vez mas, tenemos una muy buena empresa que no esta tomando medidas gordas para su superviviencia. Lo peor de todo es que su nuevo CEO no lleva ni un año en el puesto, y por bueno que sea va a necesitar un tiempo para entender de que va el rollo. Yo con ésta me esperaría hasta mediados del 2022 por lo menos para ver como se defiende el nuevo CEO y a partir de ahí ya veríamos si entrar.

Me quedan por analizar:
- Inter Pipeline Ltd de Canadá
- AGNC Investment Corp 
- Main Street Capital de USA 

Saludos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

@Eztrella 

*Inter Pipeline Ltd de Canadá*
Es un espejismo. Tiene un dinero que le va a entrar (o deudas que va a pagar) mas o menos a partir de Abril y hasta el verano, pero luego la acción debería ir en constante caida.

Ahora mismo cotiza en Frankfurt a 8 y pico. Si quisiera ser jugador (que no lo soy ni lo recomiendo) esperaría a 6.5, entraría, saldría rapidísimo a 6.7, y a correr. Pero esa mierda de beneficio no merece el riesgo.

Potencialmente tienen caida hasta el 2022/23. Sería entonces cuando quizás la podamos mirar de nuevo. En cualquier caso:
- El debt-to-equity es del 171%, y en los últimos 5 años no ha llegado a crecer ni un 3%, ¿de dónde van a sacar el dinero para pagar las deudas?
- Ahora mismo tienen en reserva 4.2b (CAD) y deben 7.2b. En otras palabras, les pegas un toquecito y se van a tomar por culo.
- Es cierto que el EBIT muestra que pueden pagar los intereses de la deuda, pero vuelvo a lo mismo, si apenas crece es un zombie con suerte.
- La parte mas "espejísimica" es que pagan y pagan dividendos porque saben que de no hacerlo su problemón se va a convertir en super-problemón. En palabras del filosofo y dramaturgo Frank T "es una retropistola que al disparar, la trayectoria de la bala va a quien la dispara".
- Su CEO se llama Christian Bayle. ¿Viste la que lió en el set de "Terminator Salvation"?

Así que no, no me convence.


----------



## Eztrella (31 Ene 2021)

Sip. Pero era Bale. Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Sip. Pero era Bale. Gracias



Sentido del humor = Lo justo para pasar el dia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

Pues muy bien que haces. Resérvala para ti, no sea que otros se enteren y que suban el precio de su acción.

No se me ocurre una respuesta mas políticamente correcta pero ERES TONTO. Tanto, que te vas a ignorados.

PS: En parte te entiendo pero por gente como tú mis posiciones y predicciones estan ahora solo en privado. Lo que ves en éste hilo es solo lo que ya ha pasado.


----------



## Rexter (31 Ene 2021)

Pero si no eres nadie, payaso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> Pero si no eres nadie, payaso.



Hostia, pues tú que vienes aqui a lamerme el ojete quien eres, ¿el lameculos de payasos?

Huele y chupa chupa, no te cortes.


----------



## Rexter (31 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hostia, pues tú que vienes aqui a lamerme el ojete quien eres, ¿el lameculos de payasos?
> 
> Huele y chupa chupa, no te cortes.



¿Yo lamerte el ojete? Más quisieras.

Nunca te he faltado en este foro, y no me voy a rebajar. De modo que no entiendo una salida de tono así, cuando siempre he participado cordialmente en este hilo. Que me parece estupendo, en un foro cada uno responde como quiere. Cada día te retratas más.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> ¿Yo lamerte el ojete? Más quisieras.
> 
> Nunca te he faltado en este foro, y no me voy a rebajar. De modo que no entiendo una salida de tono así, cuando siempre he participado cordialmente en este hilo. Que me parece estupendo, en un foro cada uno responde como quiere. Cada día te retratas más.



¿Que esperabas de este tipejo? Lo triste es que aún tenga gente que lo siga. Solo con los dos """""análisis""""" que se ha marcado estas últimas páginas debería dar una idea del nivel de conocimientos real que tiene este fantasmón. Los ataques personales sin venir a cuento cuando señalas lo obvio son solo la guinda del pastel.

No por nada TODOS los perfiles altos de este subforo (repito, TODOS) tienen al Feministo en ignorados o viceversa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> ¿Yo lamerte el ojete? Más quisieras.
> 
> Nunca te he faltado en este foro, y no me voy a rebajar. De modo que no entiendo una salida de tono así, cuando siempre he participado cordialmente en este hilo. Que me parece estupendo, en un foro cada uno responde como quiere. Cada día te retratas más.



Vamos a ver, porque igual he respondido erróneamente.

Tu has escrito: "Pero si no eres nadie, payaso." Igual se lo has escrito a otro que tengo en ignorados. Si es ese el caso, te pido perdón públicamente por la equivocación.

Pero como sigues diciendo que "cada dia me retrato mas" tiendo a pensar que el mensaje iba para mi. Pero luego dices que "nunca me has faltado en éste foro" lo que complica aun mas las cosas.

Así que si no te importa puedes aclarar a quien iba el mensaje y así queda todo aclarado.


----------



## damnit (31 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, porque igual he respondido erróneamente.
> 
> Tu has escrito: "Pero si no eres nadie, payaso." Igual se lo has escrito a otro que tengo en ignorados. Si es ese el caso, te pido perdón públicamente por la equivocación.
> 
> ...



Creo que el mensaje no iba dirigido a tí


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Creo que el mensaje no iba dirigido a tí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560264



Muchas gracias por la aclaración, de veras.

Respecto a @Rexter , reitero que te pido perdón en público por mi retraso. Es que no veo a quien esta en ignorados y pensaba que el mensaje iba para mi.

Espero aceptes mis disculpas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Que esperabas de este tipejo? Lo triste es que aún tenga gente que lo siga. Solo con los dos """""análisis""""" que se ha marcado estas últimas páginas debería dar una idea del nivel de conocimientos real que tiene este fantasmón. Los ataques personales sin venir a cuento cuando señalas lo obvio son solo la guinda del pastel.
> 
> No por nada TODOS los perfiles altos de este subforo (repito, TODOS) tienen al Feministo en ignorados o viceversa.




Hay PACOanalisis nuevos @gordinflas ?!?! Cuéntame más!


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> ¿Yo lamerte el ojete? Más quisieras.
> 
> Nunca te he faltado en este foro, y no me voy a rebajar. De modo que no entiendo una salida de tono así, cuando siempre he participado cordialmente en este hilo. Que me parece estupendo, en un foro cada uno responde como quiere. Cada día te retratas más.



Bienvenido al club hermano. La pena es que tardarás tanto en darte cuenta. Un saludo


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay PACOanalisis nuevos @gordinflas ?!?! Cuéntame más!



Ah es verdad que también te tiene en ignorados 

Lo dicho, todo el mundo con perfil alto en el subforo. Es que no falla.

Ha hecho un """"análisis"""" de Imperial Brands y otro de Inter Pipeline.

El de Imperial Brands dice que no le gusta la empresa porque:

1- Tiene la deuda demasiado alta
2- El payout es demasiado alto
3- No crece
4- El CEO es nuevo

Argumenta que como el payout es demasiado alto no pueden estar reduciendo la deuda y que, por tanto, pese a ser muy buena empresa, esperaría hasta el 2022 para invertir.

El punto 1 y el 2 están mal enfocados. La empresa tiene un nivel de deuda alto y eso sería malo en una empresa normal, pero al tratarse de una empresa ultradefensiva esa deuda alta en realidad es beneficiosa. Le permite apalancar el negocio y obtener mejores rendimientos. En una época como la actual de intereses cero no aprovecharlo sería mala gestión.

Luego está el tema del payout. La empresa tiene un payout alto si pillas los beneficios netos, pero si pillas el flujo de caja libre (la pasta real que entra cada año, vamos) resulta que no está pagando ni un 40%. ¿Por qué los beneficios son más bajos que el flujo de caja libre? Pues porque la empresa está contando depreciaciones. En este caso estas depreciaciones son sobre activos intangibles, así que nada de lo que preocuparse.

Por supuesto el Femimonguer no entiende eso, el tío se queda con el análisis superficial de "deuda = mala" y "payout alto = malo".

El punto 3 es medio mentira. Imagino que porque saca los datos de un screener pacodemierda en vez de ir al informe anual y mirarlo por si mismo. O eso o solo cuenta un solo año al hacer sus cálculos. Espero que no sea esto, sería muy vergonzoso. Dice que la empresa solo crece un 1%. En realidad en los últimos 5 años a crecido al 6% en ingresos y a decrecido al 2% en beneficios (por esas depreciaciones que explicaba, en realidad por flujo de caja libre ha pasado de 313p a 373p por acción). Tambíen tiene los datos del debt/equity mal. No sé de dónde los saca, la verdad.

El punto 4 es paquismo feministo en estado puro. Mezcla tocino con velocidad.

Así que nos encontramos con una empresa que en realidad está para comprar y el feministo dice que quiere esperar. Pues ok.


En Inter Pipeline el análisis en sí no está equivocado, es una mala empresa; pero los datos que usa para llegar a él son todos mentira. Repito, no sé de dónde los saca, pero están todos mal. Dice que hay reservas en caja de 4200 millones de CAD (mentira, esos 4200 millones es el valor contable, en caja no tienen ni 30 millones) y que crece solo al 1% (mentira, los últimos 5 años crece de media al 10% tanto en ingresos como en beneficios).

Luego se pone el turbante y dice que hay que entrar a 6,5 y luego salir a 6,7 si "quieres ser jugador". Pues ok.

Lo que debería hacer esta empresa es dejar de pagar dividendos tan desproporcionados y dejar de diluir a los accionistas para pagarlos (spoiler, la pasta para pagar los dividendos sale de ampliaciones de capital, quién lo iba a decir). Es una empresa de midstream, el negocio en sí no es malo; lo malo es la gestión. Lo curioso del tema es que feministo dice que si dejan de pagar dividendos la empresa se va a tomar por culo, cuando es todo lo contrario. La lógica del tema no la explica, en vez de eso pone una cita a un rapero. Pues ok también.

---

La cosa del Femimonguer es que si no tienes mucha idea puedes mirarte sus comentarios y sus análisis y pensar "coño, este tío sabe". El tío tiene un estilo retórico competente y es hábil usando los tecnicismos para aparentar que sabe más de lo que realmente sabe. Pero luego, si rascas, te das cuenta de que no tiene ni idea; pero para explicarlo tienes que dedicar mucho tiempo a desgranar lo que dice. La gente no tiene ganas ni tiempo de hacer eso y mucho menos de que los seguidores del Femimonguer se le lancen al cuello si se atreven a hacerlo. Los que lo hemos hecho nos hemos encontrado con insultos y con ignores. Y así van pasando los meses y el Femimonguer sigue con sus mongoladas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Ene 2021)

Buffff, demoledor análisis @gordinflas 

El tema de beneficio vs cash flow, en empresas así especialmente, es de primero de inversion...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Feb 2021)

@Eztrella

*AGNC Investment Corp*

Todo correcto. Me gusta mucho. Leer su balance ha sido una experiencia de mucho placer que os recomiendo:
https://ir.agnc.com/static-files/61d4e3ee-d325-4cdd-9e7c-a0d0daf81b69

En cualquier caso:
- 52 BILLONES de deuda, pero un plan a 30 años para pagarla y 11b de líquido para hacer frente. Como es un REIT no veo demasiados problemas.
- 200m de ingresos, es poco pero se ve que es una empresa en crecimiento. No me preocupa tampoco.
- Dividendos del 9%, que estan muy bien incluso para una REIT.

Lo único que me tira para atrás es que ahora viene la crisis gorda para las REITs residenciales. Personalmente llevo tiempo mirando Store Capital, pero tanto con la que me comentas (que está en mi lista de futuribles) como con Store quiero esperarme a:
a) Un shock gordo del mercado tipo Gamestop.
b) Que la sangre llegue al rio (finales de 2021 o 2022).

A ANGC le tengo puesto un precio de aviso a 20 euros y a Store a 21 euros. A partir de ahí yo empiezo a pensármelo. Y te digo que ahora mismo ANGC no está nada mal, pero me asusta un poco la crisis que viene. Dicho ésto, estaría bien seguirla en noticias por si entran en modo buitre y se hacen con buenas viviendas baratas lo que hará que se revaloricen mucho.

En resumen: En observación con posible compra.

EDITO: Me he colado tecleando el precio de entrada. Para ANGC es 12-13 EUROS. Store es 21 EUROS.


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno pues me acabo de salir de GME. He perdido 400 euros, pero he aprendido mucho de la bolsa.

Mi cartera para cobrar dividendos es:

Bankinter (porque tengo ahi el dinero)
ACS (porque me fio de Florentino)
REE (todos necesitamos electricidad)
ENAGAS o NATURGY
IBERDROLA o ENDESA
INDITEX

Sed benevolos que estoy empezando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bueno pues me acabo de salir de GME. He perdido 400 euros, pero he aprendido mucho de la bolsa.
> 
> Mi cartera para cobrar dividendos es:
> 
> ...









1. "Bankinter porque ahí tengo mi dinero" es como decir "me lo juego al rojo porque ese era el color de las bragas de mi abuela".

2. "Me fio de florentino". Te recomiendo ver la peli "Wall Street".

3. "Todos necesitamos electricidad". ¿Por qué no entonces comprar otra eléctrica que no te meta la tasa Tobin?

Y las otras...¿por qué?

Si aciertas será por suerte, porque no haces ningún trabajo de investigación.

Tienes que tratar a las empresas que compras como si fueran empleados. Tienes que hacerles entrevistas y ver si estan motivadas, y si no te convencen no las compres.

SIEMPRE hay un componente de suerte, pero si no entiendes los fundamentales de una empresa estas invirtiendo por dividendos como el que va al casino.

Sin acritud.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Feb 2021)

*VERIZON, AT&T DANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Verizon nos da 0.6 USD por acción, y AT&T 0.52USD por acción.

Teniendo en cuenta que los pagos son trimestrales, y que el precio de la acción de Verizon viene a ser el doble que el de AT&T, ya sabemos a quien vamos a ir dándole largas a poco que no mejoren.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Feb 2021)

@Eztrella 

*Main Street Capital*

Me produce sentimientos encontrados. Por un lado su historial muestra una empresa que va creciendo año a año. Su "revenue" es muy bonita. Pero al mismo tiempo su margen de beneficios es una puta mierda. Llevan años en negativo y no acabo de entender el motivo. Es como si compraran coca-cola a 1 euro y la vendieran a 50 céntimos. Osea, saben hacer negocios pero no son capaces de sacarles beneficios.

Tienen un debt-to-equity del 83%. Es alto pero si su curva de beneficios histórica fuera buena no me preocuparía. Desgraciadamente no es el caso. Pagan buenos dividendos (7% o así) lo cual me parece que es parte del problema. Yo los dejaría en un 5% como mucho hasta poder bajar la deuda.

Mirando el cuadro de directores no me parece malo. El "Head Honcho" lleva en el puesto mas de 10 años, lo cual es buena señal, y además es su mayor accionista. Blackrock no llega al 1% de su accionariado, lo cual me parece también bueno (Blackrock a veces se pone en plan Gordon Gekko).

En cualquier caso. Tienen justo lo suficiente para sobrevivir, y les puede ir muy bien en el futuro a poco que se pongan las pilas.

¿Qué haría yo? Ahora mismo esta a casi 27 euros. La pondría en observación ya que me espero que siga cayendo. Si toca los 18.00 euros y luego es capaz de subir a 20.00 compraría. Si no, la dejaría caer hasta los 15 y volvería a revisarla.

En cualquier caso a su precio actual yo no la toco. O a menos que los jefes hagan cambios drásticos y reduzcan su deuda de forma fuerte.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bueno pues me acabo de salir de GME. He perdido 400 euros, pero he aprendido mucho de la bolsa.
> 
> Mi cartera para cobrar dividendos es:
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad que es lo que has aprendido?


----------



## Naga2x (7 Feb 2021)

No tiene por qué. Hay empresas de crecimiento que se las pueden venir mal, pero hay empresas que llevan +50 años dando dividendos sin parar. Son métodos distintos de inversión, y muchas veces, cada una tiene su momento. Ahora, por ejemplo, veo que es el momento de ir a crecimiento (porque crece hasta una empresa que venda papel higiénico sucio), pero en momentos de crisis quien tenga empresas de este tipo se las ve putas.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Feb 2021)

Esto funciona bien hasta que te encuentras empresas de crecimiento que dicen que lo reinvierte todo y en realidad era un fraude. No solo pasa en empresas de mierda que no las conoce ni su madre. El año pasado salieron unas cuantas empresas grandes, entre ellas Wirecard y Luckin Coffee (el Starbucks chino). También se te puede joder el tinglado cuando compras una empresa de crecimiento a unos precios que descuentan un crecimiento del 30% anual y luego la empresa llega a su tope de mercado y se estanca. Luego te encuentras con situaciones tan surrealistas como los que compraron Zardoya Otis en 2007, justo antes de que petase la burbuja. La empresa está igual que en 2007 pero cotiza como un 60% por debajo.

La pasta que te dan en divis también se puede reinvertir y que trabaje el interés compuesto. No hace falta que te lo haga la empresa por ti. 

Ni los dividendos son la panacea ni tampoco invertir en crecimiento. Cada cosa tiene sus puntos buenos y malos.

(eso no quita que el creador del hilo sea un fantasma que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2021)

@PAINKILLER ha borrado sus escritos, así que aqui los dejo:



PAINKILLER -el listo- dijo:


> *Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo.*
> 
> Ya el título del hilo es pa tontos porque está demostrado que, si quieres invertir a largo plazo, lo mejor es optar por empresas de crecimiento que no dan dividendos. Las empresas de crecimiento REINVIERTEN los beneficios en el crecimiento de la empresa a largo plazo, y ésta estrategia produce espectaculares revalorizaciones de las cotizaciones a largo plazo... Hay que tener paciencia y dejar que trabaje el interés compuesto.



Me pregunto que hace un tipo "listo" como tú en un hilo de tontos como éste

¿Nos enseñas tu cartera, "listo"? Mejor, ¿nos enseñas lo que llevas ganado en el banco?



PAINKILLER -el listo- dijo:


> Depende, sí y no: algunas sí, otras, NO.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> NETFLIX ha sido una empresa de crecimiento, nunca ha dado dividendos y, durante la crisis de 2008-2009-2010 multiplicó su cotización por más de 9 entre enero de 2008 y noviembre de 2010. Mientras que AT&T ha sido una "Utility" que siempre ha dado dividendos, pero perdió un 17% de su valor en el mismo periodo de tiempo, durante la crisis.



¿Cuándo empezaste a invertir en Netflix, "listo"? Porque claro, invertir desde el sofá y a tiempo pasado nos convierte a todos en Warren Buffett.

¿Qué hubiera pasado si el "listo" hubiera invertido en Enron o Wirecard?

Ah, no, seguro que tú eres de los listos que invirtió solo en las buenas acciones.

La realidad es la siguiente: Si tú hubieras invertido en AT&T en el año 2003 (cuando Netflix salió a bolsa) no habrías perdido UN SOLO EURO de tu inversión original, de hecho habrías ganado porque ha subido de valor, y mientras tanto habrías ganado de media un 5.5% de dividendos..."listo".

Ahora me espero, polla en mano, a ver tu cartera de listo y el tiempo que llevas invertidos en tus inteligentes valores.

EDITO: Uy que casi se me olvida. Seguro que tú eres mucho mas listo que los principales accionistas de AT&T:
- Vanguard
- Blackrock
- Morgan Stanley
- Norges Bank
- UBS
- Charles Schwab
- Wells Fargo
- Merrill Lynch
- Invesco
- etc...

Tu cartera tiene que darles sopas con ondas a todos estos, seguro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Hay empresas de crecimiento que se las pueden venir mal, pero hay empresas que llevan +50 años dando dividendos sin parar. Son métodos distintos de inversión, y muchas veces, cada una tiene su momento. Ahora, por ejemplo, veo que es el momento de ir a crecimiento (porque crece hasta una empresa que venda papel higiénico sucio), pero en momentos de crisis quien tenga empresas de este tipo se las ve putas.



La gente a toro pasado es muy inteligente. Joder, ya me gustaría a mi saber que empresas lo van a petar el año que viene o los números de la loteria.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (7 Feb 2021)

¿Es recomendable la inversión en empresas de dividendo creciente?

Me pareció una interesante reflexión sobre este asunto.

Y ojo, cada uno debe adaptar su estrategia de inversión a sus necesidades, capacidades y circunstancias, no hay recetas mágicas ni que valgan para todo el mundo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Feb 2021)

Quién te ha puesto en el ignore? femiListo?


----------



## gordinflas (7 Feb 2021)

El femimonguer es como un bot. Si le dices que no tiene ni idea te pide que enseñes la cartera y tus rendimientos, al más puro estilo de medirse pollas a ver quien la tiene más grande. Si resulta que tienes la cartera pública y tienes más rendimiento que él entonces suelta toda pretensión de superioridad y te empieza a insultar. No falla.

No hace falta que lo pongas en el ignore. Sigue dejándolo en evidencia y ya te pondrá él en su (larguísima) lista negra. Todos por aquí ya lo tenemos calado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> ¿Es recomendable la inversión en empresas de dividendo creciente?
> 
> Me pareció una interesante reflexión sobre este asunto.
> 
> Y ojo, cada uno debe adaptar su estrategia de inversión a sus necesidades, capacidades y circunstancias, no hay recetas mágicas ni que valgan para todo el mundo.



Gracias por el enlace y la reflexión.

Yo te diré que, como todos los que han visto mi cartera saben, yo tengo una cartera "híbrida" pero con clara tendencia hacia los dividendos. En otras palabras, el objetivo de mi cartera es, _a grosso modo_:
- Un 80% de dividenderas clásicas. Osea, empresas que lleven muchos años dando un dividendo creciente (REITs, viejas tecnológicas tipo IBM o Cisco, algo de metales, etc..). Ahí meto un pequeño porcentaje de empresas que, siendo dividenderas, por el motivo que sea ahora mismo no estan dando dividendos (ejemplo: Airbus).
- Un 10% en dividenderas de utilities o cíclicas, que dan dividendos bajos pero actúan de contrapeso para las primeras.
- Un 10% de riesgo, incluyendo no-dividenderas (Xiaomi, por ejemplo).

*No es que no haya recetas mágicas para todo el mundo, sino que no hay ni tan siquiera una receta que sirva todo el tiempo*. Hablandote de mi propio pasado, al principios del 2000 mi cartera dividendera era muy de bancos y finanzas. Luego se hizo mas automovilística y de aviación. Luego pasé mas al petroleo y materias primas, y ahora mismo tengo una distribución claramente orientada a farmaceuticas y biotecnología (21% de mi cartera), Telecomunicaciones (otro 21%), y tecnológicas (16%).

Cuando los valores estan altos pongo los correspondientes stop-loss y cada vez que cae la cartera suelo cambiar de "mercado", no por mi propio gusto, sino por las tendencias macroeconómicas. De hecho, a principios del 2020 llegué a tener crudo y aerolíneas, de los cuales me salí a poco que dieron beneficios.

*Pero siempre con fuerte componente de dividendos. Al igual que Warren Buffet, al igual que Peter Lynch, soy fiel creyente de las inversiones a largo plazo y de los dividendos. Sé que nunca pegaré ningún pelotazo, pero (a las pruebas me remito) solo una vez en mi vida, la primera vez que invertí, perdí dinero en bolsa, precísamente por buscar el pelotazo e ir de daytrader sin tener ni puta idea. Desde entonces (y ya van 20 años) nunca jamás he vuelto a perder un solo euro, y todos los años he ganado dividendos.

A mi que una persona me diga que su cartera se ha revalorizado un 400% no me dice nada (yo compré Xiaomi a 1.4 euros y ahora está a 3, o Lenovo a 0.5 y ahora está a 1 y pico), ya que al final el único dinero que vale es el que esta en tu mano y no en stocks. Mi cartera de mierda del 2020 se revalorizó un 17%, eso si, sin contar con los dividendos.*

Yo pienso que al final uno debe mirar su cartera como un todo. Diversificar SI, algúm chicharrito si, pero no si lo haces demasiado no me parece una buena estrategia, porque lo que ganas por un sitio lo pierdes por otro, así que considero que hay que intentar saber leer el mercado, sobre todo macro, y actuar en consecuencia.

Yo te puedo anticipar lo que creo que será mi cartera a partir del 2022 (cuando los datos macro nos avisan de la siguiente caida): Renovables, biotecnología 2.0, y electricidad. Pero eso es lo que veo ahora mismo. Cuando estemos en el Q1 del 2022 podré contar con mas datos. Y solo dios sabe lo que será mi cartera del 2024 cuando venga la siguiente gran hostia del mercado.
ue veo ahora mismo. Cuando estemos en el Q1 del 2022 podré contar con mas datos.


----------



## OBDC (7 Feb 2021)

Nada es gratis, algo de conocimiento a cambio de un poco de atención y pleitesía.
Que poca dignidad (de ambas partes)

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2021)

Te invito a que encuentres UNA SOLA CRÍTICA o UN SOLO REPROCHE mio, que sea malintencionado, que no sea respetuoso, o que sea con ánimo de insultar, y que no sea una respuesta directa a un insulto.

Aqui el "listo" de @PAINKILLER ha venido insultando y llamandonos tontos, y por su fuera poco, el "listo" ni tan siquiera viene con pruebas (una cartera propia, por ejemplo) para basar la veracidad de su argumento. Es mas, el "listo", tras llevarse su paliza, en vez de reconocer sus errores ha tratado de borrar lo escrito. Typical spanish, como los burros tirando hacia adelante.

Si tú no vas a desvelar tu método es simplemente porque tú mismo no crees en él y tienes miedo de criticas constructivas. Yo llevo todo 2020 relevando mi cartera entera, y sigo revelando mi "método". El único motivo por el que mi cartera ahora solo esta en privado es simplemente porque paso de regalar mi trabajo a imbéciles que vienen a insultar. Pero créeme que hay mas de una veintena de foreros que reciben mi cartera actualizada en tiempo real de forma privada.

Lo mismo ha pasado con otros foreros como @PatrickBateman que, hastiado de gilipollas, decide ahora compartir sus posiciones en privado.

Todo forero que muestra su cartera merece todo mi respeto, mas aún cuando se equivocan porque tienen lo que hay que tener para exponerse. Y cualquiera que se meta con un forero que exponga su cartera al menos por mi parte directo a ignorados.


----------



## OBDC (7 Feb 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te invito a que encuentres UNA SOLA CRÍTICA o UN SOLO REPROCHE mio, que sea malintencionado, que no sea respetuoso, o que sea con ánimo de insultar, y que no sea una respuesta directa a un insulto.
> 
> Aqui el "listo" de @PAINKILLER ha venido insultando y llamandonos tontos, y por su fuera poco, el "listo" ni tan siquiera viene con pruebas (una cartera propia, por ejemplo) para basar la veracidad de su argumento. Es mas, el "listo", tras llevarse su paliza, en vez de reconocer sus errores ha tratado de borrar lo escrito. Typical spanish, como los burros tirando hacia adelante.
> 
> ...



Amigo, no sé quien insulta más, si tu horda de "admiradores" o tú cuando no te llenan el ego.
No encajas nada bien a los disidentes de tu hilo, deberías de ser no mas respetuoso, sino más "tolerante" considerando que escribes en un medio público y todos tienen derecho a opinar.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## RubenII (7 Feb 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Eztrella
> 
> *Main Street Capital*
> 
> Tienen un debt-to-equity del 83%. Es alto pero si su curva de beneficios histórica fuera buena no me preocuparía. Desgraciadamente no es el caso. Pagan buenos dividendos (7% o así) lo cual me parece que es parte del problema. Yo los dejaría en un 5% como mucho hasta poder bajar la deuda.



Cuidado. 

Main Street Capital es una BDC (Business Development Company). Es decir, que se dedica a invertir en empresas pequeñas o nuevas y que tienen exenciones fiscales si reparten un 90% de beneficios entre los accionistas (de ahi el dividendo).

Ademas, creo que las BDC estan fuera del convenio de doble imposicion, por lo que, con la retencion, el dividendo es menos atractivo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2021)

RubenII dijo:


> Cuidado.
> 
> Main Street Capital es una BDC (Business Development Company). Es decir, que se dedica a invertir en empresas pequeñas o nuevas y que tienen exenciones fiscales si reparten un 90% de beneficios entre los accionistas (de ahi el dividendo).
> 
> Ademas, creo que las BDC estan fuera del convenio de doble imposicion, por lo que, con la retencion, el dividendo es menos atractivo.



Muchas gracias por el añadido.

Lo había leido pero ya me pareció rizar aun mas el rizo, pero tienes absolútamente toda la razón.


----------



## VandeBel (8 Feb 2021)

¿Cómo llevas Euronav (EUAV)? ¿Todavía la tienes en cartera? ¿Seguirán dando un dividendo entorno al 20 %?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Feb 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> ¿Cómo llevas Euronav (EUAV)? ¿Todavía la tienes en cartera? ¿Seguirán dando un dividendo entorno al 20 %?



Euronav nunca ha estado en mi cartera. No suelo comprar empresas con dividendos demasiado alocados.


----------



## VandeBel (9 Feb 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Euronav nunca ha estado en mi cartera. No suelo comprar empresas con dividendos demasiado alocados.



Vaya, tienes razón, disculpa; he repasado este hilo y contestabas a la pregunta de otro forero sobre esta empresa, allá por junio. Yo la compré muy abajo, pero la verdad que me hace desconfiar ese superdividendo, y ahora que le tengo ganado casi un 10 % estoy por liquidarla y dejarme de cosas raras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Vaya, tienes razón, disculpa; he repasado este hilo y contestabas a la pregunta de otro forero sobre esta empresa, allá por junio. Yo la compré muy abajo, pero la verdad que me hace desconfiar ese superdividendo, y ahora que le tengo ganado casi un 10 % estoy por liquidarla y dejarme de cosas raras.



No pasa nada 

Yo, si fuera tú, quizás haría lo siguiente: Meterle un stop-loss a +2% (así te cubre la comisión y "lo follado por lo pagado") y seguir recogiendo dividendos mientras los den, pero desde luego no me la quedaría si se acerca a la línea roja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2021)

*FORTEC ELEKTRO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
Uno de los mejores valores de mi cartera dividendera, una vez mas dándolo todo. Esta vez un 0.60 que viene a ser un 3.4% de su cotización a dia de hoy PEEEEEEERO como su valor lleva mas de un 20% de subida (sube lento, pero sube segura) su valor real en mi cartera sobrepasa ligeramente el 4%.

Así que nos seguimos quedando con esta empresota que tan bien se esta portando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2021)

*PFIZER ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Pfizer es un clásico. Ya el año pasado nos regaló su lechita además de acciones de Viatris (ahora mismo las tenemos a+30%) y esta mañana me he despertado con $0.39 por acción. Teniendo en cuenta que Pfizer paga 4 veces al año no esta nada mal y entra con total tranquilidad en mi rango de caulificación de 4-7%.

De hecho, ya podemos aplicar lo mejor de ser dividendero; con estos dividendos Pfizer ya recupera el valor pagado por algunas de sus acciones y podemos decir que ya me empieza a salir gratis haber comprado Pfizer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2021)

Tras los muchos correos que me han llegado a mi buzón privado he decidido hacer esta reflexión en público.

*El ladrón, para robar, tiene que tener suerte siempre. El policía, para cazar al ladrón, solo tiene que tener suerte una vez*

Esta mes, y en particular estas dos semanas, han sido brutales para muchos. Amazon ha pasado de 2800 euros a 2500, Tesla ha ido de 730 a 500, Peloton se ha ido de 130 a 87,...una sangría tecnológica en toda regla. ¿El motivo principal? Hay varios, empezando por el sentimiento de que ya vamos hacia el final de la pandemia así que todo lo que subió por estar en casa ahora debería bajar.

*No voy a hablar de grandes inversores con datos y acceso privilegiado (¿Tienes ISDA?) sino de gente de la calle como tú o yo*. La gran mayoría de los inversores son "momentum", o "casineros" (del casino) que es como a mi me gusta llamarles. Buscan chicharros, cosas que esperan ocurran en el futuro. Arriesgan pero cuando ganan ganan a lo grande.

El problema es que, para ganar, tienes que llegar "entre los primeros" (relatívamente). No voy a hablar de cuando Tesla salió en bolsa, pero los que se metieron en Tesla cuando estaba a 400 euros ahora siguen bien. Los que entraron cuando estaba en 700 euros soñando que se iba a poner a mil (y SE PUEDE poner a mil) pues lo estan pasando mal.

Osea, en una cola de 100 tios debes estar entre los 10 primeros. Y tienes que hacerlo siempre.

En realidad un inversor casinero compra acciones para venderlas, esperando ganar dinero con quien venga detrás. En mayor o menor medida muchas veces ni le preocupan los fundamentales, o el negocio, o quienes son los dueños o el equipo directivo. Lo que quiere es comprar barato y, con suerte, pegar el pelotazo.

No hace falta decir que yo no soy uno de ellos. *Yo soy, principalmente, un inversor dividendero-value*.

Entre mis inversiones suelo tener un 10% que NO son dividenderas ni creo que lo serán. Otro tanto fueron dividenderas pero ahora mismo tienen el dividendo en suspenso. Y con estas caidas me estoy planteando meterme en no-dividenderas pero que espero llegue el día en el que lo sean.

Mi sueño ideal es no tener que vender jamás nada y vivir solo de los dividendos, porque cuando yo compro una empresa lo hago porque creo en ella. Me gustan o entiendo sus productos, o sus fundamentales, o a su equipo directivo. Me gusta ser dueño (porque lo soy, aunque sea de forma ínfima) de esas empresas. Tengo el derecho, y muchas veces asisto, a la reunión de accionistas de mis empresas.

Así, sigo las tendencias pero solo para modelar mi cartera. Y modifico las tendencias en cada crisis. Yo he tenido carteras con mas de un tercio en petroleo, o carteras con mas de un 50% en tecnología. Ahora mismo mi cartera es predominantemente farmaceutica, y anticipo que tras la siguiente caida mi cartera será de energías alternativas o de temas genéticos o minería espacial. Pero dudo mucho que ese porcentaje de tendencia llegue mas allá del 50% de mi cartera.

Como todos éste mes mi cartera ha perdido valor. Terminé 2020 con un +17% y, tras hacer reset el 1 de enero del 2021, al cerrar el viernes mi cartera "solo" ha subido un 6.57%. Para todos los que estan sufriendo y se tiran de los pelos, mi cartera ni tan mal.

Es mas, ser un inversor value significa que miras a las empresas por su valor real. Que me perdone Elon Munsk, pero por el número de coches que vende no me cuadra su P/E. Como empresa me parece muy buena, pero no me cuadra su P/E así que no quiero meterme en ella. GSK, por otro lado, ahora mismo lo esta pasando mal, pero miro sus productos, sus patentes, y su plan a 5 años vista y si que me cuadra, así que sigo con ellos. Y mientras cuadra y no cuadra en Abril me pagarán la acción a 0.23GBP.

Yo no tengo que llegar primero (aunque es bueno hacerlo). Yo solo tengo que comprar empresas que merezcan la pena. A partir de ahí, si su valor de mercado sube me las quedo, y si baja compro mas.

Para el inversor dividendero estos "malos momentos" son geniales pues permiten que la cartera siga creciendo. De hecho, desde el 1 de Febrero llevo comprados 16 nuevos paquetes de acciones y he añadido cuatro nuevas empresas a mi cartera, famosísimas todas.

Sonará a coña, pero yo para pegar un pelotazo me voy al casino y me siento en una mesa de Blackjack, donde tengo un 46% de posibilidades de ganar. A mi lo que me gusta es ser dueño de empresas, verlas crecer, y ver como casi todos los meses me llegan dividendos.


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

Es curioso ver como en las declaraciones de intenciones de algunos inversores se "lee" más que una estrategia de generar beneficios, la aplicación de una ideología en la que creen.
En este hilo, el OP aplica no la búsqueda sistemática de oportunidades en el mercado, sino la búsqueda sistemática en la parte del mercado en la que "cree".
Y no digo que esté bien o mal lo que hace y de lo que se regodea internamente, sino que sencillamente hace un acto de fé sistemático porque le gusta "ser dueño", según dice y lo que yo interpreto como actuar en las decisiones asistiendo incluso a las reuniones con los accionistas.
Y parece que le va bien con ese sistema porque se le percibe ordenado y metódico, por lo que reflexiono que si la fé la dejara para la iglesia y el ego se lo hiciera ver, probablemente estaríamos ante un Warren Buffett ya que actuaría libre de esos limites emocionales y que nada tienen que ver con la lógica de inversión.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## gordinflas (6 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y parece que le va bien con ese sistema porque se le percibe ordenado y metódico, por lo que reflexiono que si la fé la dejara para la iglesia y el ego se lo hiciera ver, *probablemente estaríamos ante un Warren Buffett* ya que actuaría libre de esos limites emocionales y que nada tienen que ver con la lógica de inversión.



Asumes demasiado del Femimonguer. Ayer comentó en otro hilo que ha obtenido un 17% de rendimientos en 2020. Eso es muy mediocre para la estrategia de dividendos que él sigue. Si hacemos caso a sus comentarios de que entró después de la caída de marzo de 2020 (el Femimonguer siempre acierta con el timing pero siempre te lo cuenta a posteriori) entonces estaríamos hablando de rendimientos patéticos.

Si este tipo dedicase todo el tiempo que dedica a fingir ser un inversor experto a aprender a invertir de verdad estaríamos ante alguien con muchos conocimientos... Pero su mentalidad y su enorme ego siempre le impedirán ser un buen inversor. Es un tipo que tiene la necesidad de mentir y actuar de forma arrogante para ponerse por encima de los demás, incluso cuando no viene a cuento. En este caso dice que invierte en dividendos porque él está por encima de las oscilaciones de mercado. Los simples mortales nos esforzamos a que nuestro patrimonio crezca, el Dios Femimonguer está tan iluminado por su sabiduría que trasciende las necesidades de aumentar su patrimonio y solo se fija en el dinero que le reparten sus empresas. Eso sí, si le criticas te pedirá tu cartera y tus rendimientos para dejarte en ridículo con su 17%; sin darse cuenta de que presumir de 17% post-marzo es como presumir de pene de 3 centímetros. 

En fin, un auténtico personajillo de Burbuja. No solo lo tenemos calado aquí, por cierto. En la Guardería parece que también se ríen de él por adoptar esta misma actitud de falso experto, solo que enfocado al ligoteo en vez de a las inversiones.


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Asumes demasiado del Femimonguer. Ayer comentó en otro hilo que ha obtenido un 17% de rendimientos en 2020. Eso es muy mediocre para la estrategia de dividendos que él sigue. Si hacemos caso a sus comentarios de que entró después de la caída de marzo de 2020 (el Femimonguer siempre acierta con el timing pero siempre te lo cuenta a posteriori) entonces estaríamos hablando de rendimientos patéticos.
> 
> Si este tipo dedicase todo el tiempo que dedica a fingir ser un inversor experto a aprender a invertir de verdad estaríamos ante alguien con muchos conocimientos... Pero su mentalidad y su enorme ego siempre le impedirán ser un buen inversor. Es un tipo que tiene la necesidad de mentir y actuar de forma arrogante para ponerse por encima de los demás, incluso cuando no viene a cuento. En este caso dice que invierte en dividendos porque él está por encima de las oscilaciones de mercado. Los simples mortales nos esforzamos a que nuestro patrimonio crezca, el Dios Femimonguer está tan iluminado por su sabiduría que trasciende las necesidades de aumentar su patrimonio y solo se fija en el dinero que le reparten sus empresas. Eso sí, si le criticas te pedirá tu cartera y tus rendimientos para dejarte en ridículo con su 17%; sin darse cuenta de que presumir de 17% post-marzo es como presumir de pene de 3 centímetros.
> 
> En fin, un auténtico personajillo de Burbuja. No solo lo tenemos calado aquí, por cierto. En la Guardería parece que también se ríen de él por adoptar esta misma actitud de falso experto, solo que enfocado al ligoteo en vez de a las inversiones.



Bueno, es cierto que el modo ironía en lo escrito no se capta, lo de WB, era pura ironía obviamente.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Mar 2021)

*IBM PAGA DIVIDENDOS*

Un clásico que no falla. $1.63 por acción, que ya nos dió muchas alegrías en 2020 superando con tranquilidad la barrera del 4% y que ahora parece ser que podría hasta superar la del 5% (al ser trimestral no lo sabremos hasta que recibamos los siguientes dividendos en Junio, Septiembre, y Diciembre).

El caso de IBM ha sido especialmente positivo pues en 2020 tuvimos la oportunidad de comprarla, pillar dividendos, venderla arriba, y cuando cayó de nuevo en 2021 volver a comprarla a un precio aún inferior al de 2020 para de nuevo volver a recibir dividendos que ya son superiores a los del 2020.

Así que doble beneficio: Compra-venta y dividendos.


----------



## juanmas (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


>



Jajaja...imagino que puede significar ambas cosas


----------



## anikii (16 Mar 2021)

yo me estoy iniciando en este mundo de los dividendos. La verdad es que puse un 80% de mis miseros ahorros a EXXON cuando estaba a 42, 40 y 34 aprox. Ahora está a 60. Así que de momento me van pagando dividendos y si me diera por vender entonces tendría beneficio por la subida de las acciones. 

Es un mundo interesante pero entiendo que si no evalúas bien la empresa puedes comprar algo a un sobrecoste y tenerlo a -15% durante mucho tiempo, aunque mientras genere dividendos...

Yo os sigo leyendo, a ver si se me pega algo!


----------



## anikii (16 Mar 2021)

Escribo de nuevo para preguntarte, @FeministoDeIzquierdas , y si quieres responde que entiendo que te deben llover las consultas.

Cuales son las REIT's que te estan resultando más interesantes a día de hoy? Es que investigando he visto desde REIT's tiradas de precio con un yield altisimo (Orchid Isla $ORC tiene un yield del 13-15% y la accion esta a 6 dollares), Realty income ($O con yield del 4,5% y accion a 63$), AGNC Invest ($AGNC con yield del 8,7% y precio de 16,5$)... Hay tantas para elegir que me resultaría interesante saber cuales ves tu más interesantes.

Gracias y os voy siguiendo por aqui!


----------



## aquilaris (16 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo Realty Income pero estoy pensando salirme. Me metí en Enero, cuando sacaron acciones nuevas al mercado y el preció cayó a 57 altos. Ahora ha subido un 12% y me parece que están caras (el PER es de 50+). 

Yo también ando buscando alguna REIT relativamente barata. Hace unos días miré Shinoken, muy barata y pegando subidón, su dividendo no es gran cosa. Hamborner que gusta por aquí no me convence por el tema impuestos alemanes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

anikii dijo:


> Escribo de nuevo para preguntarte, @FeministoDeIzquierdas , y si quieres responde que entiendo que te deben llover las consultas.
> 
> Cuales son las REIT's que te estan resultando más interesantes a día de hoy? Es que investigando he visto desde REIT's tiradas de precio con un yield altisimo (Orchid Isla $ORC tiene un yield del 13-15% y la accion esta a 6 dollares), Realty income ($O con yield del 4,5% y accion a 63$), AGNC Invest ($AGNC con yield del 8,7% y precio de 16,5$)... Hay tantas para elegir que me resultaría interesante saber cuales ves tu más interesantes.
> 
> Gracias y os voy siguiendo por aqui!



Pobre chico...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Mar 2021)

anikii dijo:


> yo me estoy iniciando en este mundo de los dividendos. La verdad es que puse un 80% de mis miseros ahorros a EXXON cuando estaba a 42, 40 y 34 aprox. Ahora está a 60. Así que de momento me van pagando dividendos y si me diera por vender entonces tendría beneficio por la subida de las acciones.
> 
> Es un mundo interesante pero entiendo que si no evalúas bien la empresa puedes comprar algo a un sobrecoste y tenerlo a -15% durante mucho tiempo, aunque mientras genere dividendos...
> 
> Yo os sigo leyendo, a ver si se me pega algo!



Yo lo veo de la siguiente manera:

En primer lugar no es "solo" que la empresa reparta dividendos, es también que la empresa sea sólida, lleve tiempo en el mercado, un PER lógico para su tipo de negocio, y sus dividendos sean asumibles, entre otras cosas. Ésto lógicamente deja fuera empresas que son buenísimas (¿quién no hubiera querido compra Tesla hace 5 años?) pero es un modelo de inversión para gente que busca beneficios en el tiempo con un riesgo reducido.

A partir de ahí, el valor de la acción de una empresa es secundario. Yo he tenido en cartera empresas que han caido hasta un 20% pero que me han dado un 5% de dividendos. En todos los casos al final se han recuperado. Y aunque no lo hicieran, aqui entramos en la otra pata de la mesa: Diversificación. No creo que haya tenido nunca mas de 50 empresas, pero desde luego tampoco menos de 20.

Si una empresa te cuesta un -15% y te da un 5% de dividendos, acabas ganándole dinero. No veo el problema...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2021)

anikii dijo:


> Escribo de nuevo para preguntarte, @FeministoDeIzquierdas , y si quieres responde que entiendo que te deben llover las consultas.
> 
> Cuales son las REIT's que te estan resultando más interesantes *a día de hoy*? Es que investigando he visto desde REIT's tiradas de precio con un yield altisimo (Orchid Isla $ORC tiene un yield del 13-15% y la accion esta a 6 dollares), Realty income ($O con yield del 4,5% y accion a 63$), AGNC Invest ($AGNC con yield del 8,7% y precio de 16,5$)... Hay tantas para elegir que me resultaría interesante saber cuales ves tu más interesantes.
> 
> Gracias y os voy siguiendo por aqui!



La clave la tienes en lo de "a día de hoy".

En general las REITs son buenas inversiones y siempre llevo alguna en cartera. El problema es que "a dia de hoy" cambia según ocurren eventos mundiales. Por eso, a la hora de elegir un REIT es bueno pegarse 5 minutos estudiando su composición.

Lo bueno de las REITs (o SICAVs, en Español) es que tienen que obligatoriamente repartir un mínimo % entre sus accionistas, y suelen ser mas elevados que la media de otras dividenderas. Pero repito, tienes que encontrar la REIT que se adapte al momento en el que vivimos.

Hubo un tiempo en el que los bancos crecían como setas. Una REIT que tuviera locales comerciales céntricos sería lo ideal. En 2020-21 las REITs ideales son aquellas que tienen locales que no cierran, osea, supermercados. Por eso yo llevo todo el 2020 con Hamborner y encantado con ella.

Entiendo que no quieres pagar impuestos alemanes y liarte con la doble imposición, así que miraría alguna REIT de UK como por ejemplo Supermarket Income REIT (no esta en mi cartera pero si en observación). En USA miraría Store Capital (estoy esperando a que caiga un poco aunque no ha tocado el precio que a mi me gustaría para meterme). AGNC también la tengo en el punto de mira aunque también me sigue pareciendo algo cara (si baja un par de euros me meto seguro).

En cualquier caso el consejo que me gustaría que entendieras bien es que debes alinear la REITs que elijas al momento en el que vivamos. Por ejemplo, ya estuve tiempo jugando con la idea de meterme en Coima pero no lo hice por tener mucho en oficinas. Ahora mismo vale mas que cuando empecé a pensarlo así que, con datos en la mano, a día de hoy fue una mala idea no haberse metido PERO sigo pensando que no es aconsejable meterse en una REIT de oficinas cuando es muy posible que las oficinas, tal y como las conocemos hoy en dia, pudieran desaparecer para siempre. Pero claro ahí entramos en un plano Nostradamus en el que no me gustaría entrar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> Yo tengo Realty Income pero estoy pensando salirme. Me metí en Enero, cuando sacaron acciones nuevas al mercado y el preció cayó a 57 altos. Ahora ha subido un 12% y me parece que están caras (el PER es de 50+).
> 
> Yo también ando buscando alguna REIT relativamente barata. Hace unos días miré Shinoken, muy barata y pegando subidón, su dividendo no es gran cosa. Hamborner que gusta por aquí no me convence por el tema impuestos alemanes.



Métele un stop loss por si acaso pero según parece van a hacer inversiones aprovechando las rebajas, así que podría ser un buen valor a futuros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Abr 2021)

*DEUTSCHE TELEKOM ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Me los esperaba en Mayo pero no le voy a hacer ascos en Abril. Una acción de las primeras que compré tras la caida del 2020, a un precio que se ha revalorizado en mas de un 30%, y que por segundo año entrega sus beneficios.

0.60 euros por acción, considerando la subida del 30% se me pone en un 4.2% real, que para una empresa de telecomunicaciones no esta nada mal.

Mas munición para mi interés compuesto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Abr 2021)

*GSK DANDO SUS ACCIONES Y DIVIDENDOS TRIMESTRALES (SEGUNDOS DEL AÑO)*

Glaxo ha sido una empresa controvertida y arriesgada en mi portfolio. Lo ha pasado muy mal e incluso la hemos tenido en rojo pero, como suele pasar con las empresas en problemas, sus dividendos aumentan para no bajar el nivel de confianza del inversor. Éste trimestre nos entregan un 6.05% anualizado o 0.27 euros por acción.

En mi caso, y tras mirar sus balances y aceptar sus promesas, sigo aceptando su opción de entrega de acciones. Recojo pues varias de ellas y un par de eurillos de dividendos, que se unen a mis acciones actuales aumentando así mis dividendos futuros. Una forma de aplicación del interés compuesto si así lo prefieres ver, ya que así no pago comisión alguna al broker.

Si me preguntaras hoy si, sabiendo lo que se, invertiría en GSK, yo diría que si. Entiendo que es una empresa con sus riesgos y que será el año 2022 el decisivo para ella, pues tienen proyectos que pueden salir bien o mal y de éstos dependerá en gran medida el futuro de la empresa, pero considero que es una apuesta razonable aunque solo para estómagos pacientes.

Aún nos quedan dos repartos de dividendos y o mucho me equivoco o cada uno de ellos nos entregará no menos de 0.20 euros (a las malas) o incluso 0.29 (a las muy buenas) por acción, lo cual nos mantiene en el rango deseado del 4-7%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Abr 2021)

*MONDELEZ DANDO DIVIDENDOS (15.04.2021)*

Se me pasó poner ésta y me he dado cuenta esta mañana.

La multinacional del dulce no solo hace chocolatines sino también euritos. Aunque no esté entre mis límites requeridos de un 4% (suele entregar algo mas de un 2%), por el tipo de producto y la antiguedad de la empresa se ha ganado un puesto en mi porfolio.

Nos entrega un dividendo de 0.315 USD, pero desde que la compré ha subido casi un 10% así que como defensiva y para complementar mi cartera me la quedo.

Os recuerdo que para hacer una cartera equilibrada he tenido a bien tener un tercio de mi porfolio en valores que entregan entre un 2-4%, dejando un 50% a valores entre un 4-7%, un 10% a valores a partir de un 7%, y finalmente un 15% (que debería ser un 10%) a valores que no entregan dividendos.

El motivo por el cual mis valores sin dividendos son casi un 15% y no un 10% es debido a que tengo empresas que históricamente han dado dividendos pero en la actualidad, y por motivos esperemos temporales, no los dan. Entre ellas la grandes protagonistas son Airbus (+64% de crecimiento) y Walt Disney (+57% de crecimiento). Mis expectativas para ámbas es que vuelvan a dar dividendos en 2022 y rebajen ese 15% para que se ajuste a mis objetivos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Abr 2021)

En mi caso particular éste año soy residente fiscal en Alemania, pero para el caso es lo mismo porque en España me ha pasado lo mismo.

La retención con USA es del 15%, y efectívamente si no haces el W8BEN es el 34%. Así que cada año haces tu W8BEN (a mi me lo hace mi gestor, yo solo firmo) y santas pascuas.

Mi broker Alemán me hace la retención del 15% diréctamente cuando cobro dividendos. Así no me llevo sustos a finales de año.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Abr 2021)

*CISCO: SEGUNDA ENTREGA DE DIVIDENDOS*

Siguiendo el modelo típico americano (y de otros paises) de pago trimestral, Cisco nos vuelve a alegrar la mañana entregándonos 0.37USD por acción. Como desde que la compré me ha subido casi un 30%, ésta subida anula los impuestos y tasas y hasta rozo el 3% (siendo su yield oficial un 2.88%). No cumple mis reglas del mínimo del 4%, tampoco es "utilities", pero es una acción que por su historia y por lo que vende me gusta tenerla. Desde luego un 3% anual es bastante mejor de lo que me daría cualquier banco.

Aprovecho para indicar que quizás haya otra empresa que entregue dividendos mañana pero si no es así ya hemos cerrado el aburrido mes de Abril.

Mayo dará el pistoletazo de salida a la lluvia de dividendos que nos durará éste trimestre y el que viene, así que a partir de la semana que viene vais a ver bastante actividad en éste hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Abr 2021)

*BAYER REPARTIENDO DIVIDENDOS*

Creía que íbamos a cerrar Abril con Cisco pero se nos ha colado ésta.

Monsanto no ha ayudado a ésta empresa (empresón en el pasado) así que ahora toca repartir buenos dividendos para que no se les escapen los accionistas. A 2 euros por acción, con un solo reparto anual, Bayer es, a día de hoy, quien mejores dividendos (en total) me ha entregado por el momento.

Una empresa que, según mis cálculos, podría seguir a la baja e incluso meterme en el rojo, así que me planteo quizás soltarla, pero mientras me lo pienso no me desagrada este dulcecito


----------



## Verdes (30 Abr 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *BAYER REPARTIENDO DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Creía que íbamos a cerrar Abril con Cisco pero se nos ha colado ésta.
> 
> ...



Buenas!! Ha sido una muy buena noticia para los que estábamos dentro, a ver si siguen así...parece que es la línea de años anteriores, ya que han pagado un dividendo de entorno al 2,8 desde los últimos cuatro años y 2020 ha sido un año "complejo".

Respecto a lo que comentas de que te planteas soltarla, dónde ves los riesgos? (Lo pregunto desde la humildad de inversor amateur), Considero que es una empresa con potencial que se ha visto penalizada por monsanto, pero que el sector en sí va a más en el futuro por el envejecimiento de la población y el consumo de medicamentos. Los resultados no han sido malos, y han recortado bastantes gastos y 2021 tienen pinta de que serán bastante buenos si la actividad no se frena como en 2020.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Abr 2021)

Verdes dijo:


> Buenas!! Ha sido una muy buena noticia para los que estábamos dentro, a ver si siguen así...parece que es la línea de años anteriores, ya que han pagado un dividendo de entorno al 2,8 desde los últimos cuatro años y 2020 ha sido un año "complejo".
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas de que te planteas soltarla, dónde ves los riesgos? (Lo pregunto desde la humildad de inversor amateur), Considero que es una empresa con potencial que se ha visto penalizada por monsanto, pero que el sector en sí va a más en el futuro por el envejecimiento de la población y el consumo de medicamentos. Los resultados no han sido malos, y han recortado bastantes gastos y 2021 tienen pinta de que serán bastante buenos si la actividad no se frena como en 2020.



Mi opinión: Bayer lleva cagándola desde hace tiempo (el escándalo del sida, lo de monsanto, etc...). Además, se le acaba la exclusividad de sus patentes y hasta Yara (que la tengo en cartera) se la ha follado en el tema del "crop nutrition". Para el tamaño que tiene no veo demasiadas cosas nuevas y poca innovación. Y encima ni se ha montado en el carro del COVID, al menos no en primera fila.

En realidad mas que soltarla quiero afeitarla. Quiero quitarme entre un 30% y un 50% y sentarme a esperar a que su precio baje para ir recomprando los paquetes soltados. Mi opinión es que su valor objetivo debería estar entre los 32-37 euros. Si ahora se pone alrededor de los 56-60 me plantearé el afeitado, y luego a esperar.

Le haré un "China Mobile" pero a largo plazo.


----------



## Verdes (30 Abr 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión: Bayer lleva cagándola desde hace tiempo (el escándalo del sida, lo de monsanto, etc...). Además, se le acaba la exclusividad de sus patentes y hasta Yara (que la tengo en cartera) se la ha follado en el tema del "crop nutrition". Para el tamaño que tiene no veo demasiadas cosas nuevas y poca innovación. Y encima ni se ha montado en el carro del COVID, al menos no en primera fila.
> 
> En realidad mas que soltarla quiero afeitarla. Quiero quitarme entre un 30% y un 50% y sentarme a esperar a que su precio baje para ir recomprando los paquetes soltados. Mi opinión es que su valor objetivo debería estar entre los 32-37 euros. Si ahora se pone alrededor de los 56-60 me plantearé el afeitado, y luego a esperar.
> 
> Le haré un "China Mobile" pero a largo plazo.



Muchas gracias por compartir el análisis!! A ver este año como viene que vaticinan todos los indicadores que habrá fiesta dentro de poco..


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Abr 2021)

Verdes dijo:


> Muchas gracias por compartir el análisis!! A ver este año como viene que vaticinan todos los indicadores que habrá fiesta dentro de poco..



El inversor por dividendos siempre gana en rios revueltos. Cuando el mercado esta arriba se sienta a recoger lo sembrado, afeitando un poco si va muy cargado. Y cuando el mercado esta abajo aprovecha para comprar mas.

Bayer es una empresa que a la larga siempre saldrá adelante ya que es una "joya alemana". Pero si yo no tuviera nada de Bayer me sentaría a esperarla a 40 euros y a partir de ahí me lo pensaría. ¿Me perdería la oportunidad? Puede ser, pero para eso esta la diversificación.

Nunca he tenido una cartera de mas de 50 valores. Ahora mismo andaré por los 30. Perderme una oportunidad no es un gran problema, pero ver que los números te dicen que algo malo puede pasar y aun así comprar es jugar al casino, algo que trato de evitar.

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 May 2021)

*EMPIEZA LA FIESTA DE MAYO: RWE DANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Mi broker no me deja tranquilo ni en domingo, asi que si me dan caña a mi, yo os la doy a vosotros.

RWE, a la que entré en el 2020, suelta dividendos. Al ser utilities no se ha revalorizado demasiado (no llega al 4%) pero sus dividendos (0.85 por acción), teniendo en cuenta impuestos y su revalorización, si que han superado ese 4% aunque solo con la puntita.

Una buena acción que ahora mismo sigue estando en un buen precio y que no descarto acumular mas si acusa algua bajada puntual.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2021)

*MAYO MÁGICO: AT&T, VERIZON, Y BRISTOL-MYERS SQUIBB.*

Tres valores como tres soles dándome toda su fuerza.

AT&T ya va por el segundo regalito. 0.52USD por acción. Teniendo en cuenta su revalorización desde que está en cartera y quitando impuestos nos sale mas de un 5% anual, nada mal.

Bristol-Myers nos entrega 0.49USD por acción. Ésta se ha revalorizado poco y cuando le metes impuestos no llega al 3%.

Finalmente, Verizon nos devuelve 0.6275USD, que viene a ser un 3.3% anualizado después de impuestos.

Todos estos pequeños gladiadores monetarios se incorporan a la batalla para seguir aumentando mi cartera. Que sean bienvenidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2021)

*CLOROX, DANDO DIVIDENDOS POCO LIMPIOS*

Clorox nos proporciona dividendos (los segundos de su año, los primeros para nosotros) a una tasa del 2.41%. Cuando le quitas todos los impuestos no nos tocan ni un 2%, lo cual nos obliga a bajarla de nuestro particular quesito. Dicho ésto, es una empresa en la que confiamos y vamos a mantenerla en cartera, incrementando incluso su posición si sus acciones pegan algún bajonazo.

El dinero bueno es, aunque este regimiento aún no nos dé toda su fuerza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 May 2021)

*ABBVIE, SEGUNDO TRIMESTRE LIGERAMENTE FLOJETE*

El segundo trimestre de la farmacéutica nos entrega 1.30USD por acción. Es algo inferior a su primer trimestre, pero también algo a lo que nos tiene acostumbrados (2018, 2020). Son cosas que pasan.

Aún asi, y aún descontando impuestos, seguimos con un 3.75% de dividendos anualizados, suficientes y permitidos para mi cartera de farmacéuticas. Mi cartera de pharma, que junto con utilities son las que menos dividendos (pero mas seguros) entregan, ya se ha visto ligéramente recortada con el merecidísimo afeitado a Bayer, pero entre las dos (pharma+utilities) siguen teniendo un peso combinado del 30%, lo cual se me hace "bastante pesado". Esperemos que en los próximos meses podamos igualar la cartera dando mas peso a otras empresas mas dividenderas.

Dicho todo lo de arriba, a nadie le amarga una pastilla de dividendos, y AbbVie los dá


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2021)

*YARA ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La competidora de Monsanto/Bayer en "crop nutrition" nos entrega 20NOK (casi 2 euros) por acción. Una empresa bastante famosa en su sector y solida como una roca, que el año pasado empezó a avisar de ciertos cambios gordos que al parecer se han visto truncados por la pandemia.

En cualquier caso, quitando cambio de moneda e impuestos me sale ligéramente por encima del 3%. Se sigue quedando en mi lista por su historia, solidez, y estar en un campo sin demasiados competidores grandes.

Yo no veo a Yara con grandes subidones en ningún momento futuro, pero aporta gran tranquilidad. En mi opinión es de esas empresas para meterle cada vez que cae.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2021)

*E.ON EMPEZANDO A CERRAR EL MAYO MÁGICO*

Esta mañana me desperté con la entrega de dividendos de E.ON. Una empresa bien sólida (Dow Jones, DAX, y Euro Stock), creada a partir de la unión de dos empresas alemanas del sector y que en 2016 hizo el curioso movimiento de deshacerse de su parte de creación de energía y hacer mercado con ésta para enfocarse en su venta y distribución, además de seguir apostando por la energía nuclear en el pais que le ha dado la espalda a ésta. Ésto es algo que le costó una caida del 40% de su valor (a finales del 2016).

E.ON ha sido una empresa de aciertos y cagadas. Casi compran Endesa (pero al final se la quedó la italiana Enel junto con Acciona). Estuvo también metida en lios de arreglo de precios que le costaron 500 millones. Intentó montar una central nuclear en inglaterra (junto con otra en mi cartera, RWE) pero no lo consiguió por falta de dinero, y encima con el rollo de la desconexión nuclear de Alemania tuvieron que despedir a un porrón de gente.

Pero también ha tenido aciertos. Viendo que la energía nuclear estaba amenazada en 2018 compró Innogy, y en inglaterra toda su energía viene de fuentes "renovables" (entrecomillado porque hablar de renovables sin mencionar el daño que hacen durante la creación de sus componentes sería arina para otro hilo).

En cualquier caso E.ON es una empresa que empezó valiendo 20 euros por acción, llegó a rozar los 50, y en 10 años hizo una caida al infierno bajando hasta los 6 euros. Pero es una empresa de utilities, esta bien diversificada geográficamente, y su forzada apuesta por las renovables la pone en los 10 euros que vale ahora.

¿Seguirá mucho tiempo con nosotros? ¿Volverá a cagarla y tendremos que hacerle un AT&T? No mentiré; el stop-loss se lo ha ganado a pulso, y no me extrañaría verla ahostiada en 2022, pero de momento vamos a seguir disfrutando de sus dividendos.

¿Y que tal con ellos? Pues 0.47 por acción, que sería mas de un 4% si no fuera por los impuestos que me han clavado. Aun así se queda rozando esa cantidad.


----------



## malayoscuro (22 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Seguirá mucho tiempo con nosotros? ¿Volverá a cagarla y tendremos que hacerle un AT&T? No mentiré; el stop-loss se lo ha ganado a pulso, y no me extrañaría verla ahostiada en 2022, pero de momento vamos a seguir disfrutando de sus dividendos.



Entraba a tu hilo justo a preguntarte por AT&T y veo que la mencionas en tu ultimo mensaje.

Cómo la ves? A que te refieres cuando dices hacerle un At&t?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Entraba a tu hilo justo a preguntarte por AT&T y veo que la mencionas en tu ultimo mensaje.
> 
> Cómo la ves? A que te refieres cuando dices hacerle un At&t?



Entré en AT&T con mi cartera actual (2020) y con muchísima fuerza (en el top 10 de mis posiciones). Además, siempre ha estado presente en todas mis carteras desde principios del 2000. Aunque he sido testigo de muchas cagadas me gustaba esa combinación de Teleco+Streaming que tenían ultimamente. Además, sus dividendos siempre me han gustado.

Desgracidamente hace dias anunciaron que iban a separar a WarnerMedia y ésta última se iba a fusionar con Discovery en una nueva empresa que verá la luz mas tarde. En el acuerdo AT&T pierde HBO+, y prácticamente todo su poder de streaming. Si echamos la vista a trás vemos que AT&T ya vendió DirectTV y nos encontramos con que, tanto con WarnerMedia como con DirectTV, AT&T compró caro y vendió barato.

No soy imbécil y entiendo que AT&T hace ésto para bajar su deuda, pero a la larga creo (opinión personal) que les va a perjudicar. El futuro es streaming, y AT&T ahora se queda anclada con sus Telecos. Telecos tengo varias, y Streaming muy pocas, así que ya no tiene sentido mantener a AT&T en mi cartera. Lo único que salvaría a AT&T para permanecer en mi cartera sería el 5G, pero para eso tengo a Deutsche Telecom.

Si AT&T se pega un buen hostión y se convierte en una Teleco barata quizás la vuelva a meter en mi cartera. Me jode muchísimo tener que vender porque llevo todo el año tratando de bajar mi líquido, pero no quiero tener a una empresa con un futuro, en mi opinión, tan incierto.

Comprada en 2020, dividendos obtenidos, y vendida finalmente a un valor mayor que el de su compra. Como dirían en juego de tronos "su guardia ha terminado".

Espero poder cambiar de opinión mas adelante y volver a darle la bienvenida como he hecho tantas veces.

PS: Mi comentario de "Hacerle un AT&T" se refiere a comprar una empresa en parte por ciertos activos o movimientos estratégicos y luego venderla cuando ésta la cague en esa dirección o venda dichos activos. Si E.ON hace algo parecido tendrá un mismo destino.


----------



## Kalevala (22 May 2021)

Según la OCU, además planea bajar el dividendo


> Además, planea reducir drásticamente su *dividendo* en el futuro: la rentabilidad pasaría, según la compañía, del 7,2% actual a alrededor del 4%. La acción perderá así uno de sus pocos atractivos, de ahí que le recomendemos vender sus acciones



Me refiero a AT&T


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Según la OCU, además planea bajar el dividendo
> 
> 
> Me refiero a AT&T



Correcto. Lo sabía pero se me pasó por alto escribirlo. Gracias por añadirlo.

Y este 2 + 2 = 4. AT&T trata de sobrevivir como sea, pero estan haciendo un "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana". Una empresa dividendera en problemas lo último que debe hacer es reducir dividendos, ya que ésto demuestra una falta de confianza en la empresa. Casi es mejor hacer un Disney o un Airbus y aplazarlos durante un año, mejor con explicaciones y sin cargarse activos clave.

AT&T las va a pasar muy putas, pero espero que al final se salve la empresa y pueda volver a entrar en ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2021)

*LOS CHINOS AYUDANDO A CERRAR MAYO: CHINA MOBILE Y HKBN*

China Mobile, que ya nos diera bastantes alegrías a principios de Mayo año cuando su disputa con EEUU nos regaló pingües beneficios especulativos (y eso que uno no es especulador), ahora se saca el poderoso micropene y nos entrega nada menos que 1.76HKD por acción. Descontando impuestos y otras mierdas prácticamente rozamos el 5% de beneficio neto.

Nuestra mas reciente adquisición de HKBN, mas modesta, nos ayuda colaborando con 0.39HKD por acción. Es un "flojo" 2.5% neto pero menos es nada.

PS: La noche es joven y todavía queda alguna empresita rezagada que nos ayudará a terminar el Mayo mágico por todo lo alto.

EDITO: Corrector ortográfico: "Mayo" debería ser "año".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2021)

*HAMBORNER REIT AYUDANDO A CERRAR MAYO*

La fiesta aún no termina. Hamborner REIT (que ahora pasa a llamarse Hamborner REIT AG O.N.) nos vuelve a dar su lechita anual de 0.33 Euros (AG) + 0.14 Euros (antigua entidad) = 0.44 euros por acción. Ésto la pone a la par de sus resultados del año pasado, pero cuando añadimos su cerca del 20% que le llevamos ganado, aun quitándole impuestos nos quedamos pasando tranquilamente de nuestro objetivo del 4%, encaminándonos hacia un punto porcentual mas.

Hamborner es una acción clásica de todas mis carteras. Es una empresa que nació en los años 70 y que siempre lo ha hecho bien (si la sabes pillar cuando hay crisis). Como esta muy invertida en tiendas "indispensables" (supermercados y demás) no suele sufrir demasiado en crisis, pero al mismo tiempo no es un valor que proporcione grandes pelotazos. Es, simplemente, uno de esos valores tipo "easy does it", con buenos dividendos y sin sobresaltos.

A ver si la crisis del 2022 le pega un buen golpe y me puedo cargar mas con ella. Mejor incluso si la crisis se adelanta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2021)

*NORSK HYDRO CASI CERRANDO EL LOCAL DE MAYO*

La pista de baile casi vacía y el pinchadiscos poniendo a Julio Iglesias, pero Norsk Hydro nos entrega 2.15NOK por acción que, tras pagar los correspondientes impuestos, se nos queda ligéramente por encima del 2.5%.

El que me conoce sabe el cariño que les tengo a las Noruegas (en todos los sentidos) y a Norsk Hydro. Yara ya nos dió mas de un 3% hace muy poco, vapuleando a Bayer que la cagó bien con Monsanto, y Norsk Hydro ha pertenecido a muchísimas de mis antiguas carteras. Incluso habiéndolo pasado mal en Mayo sigue con un 125% de incremento sobre el precio inicial de compra. Es de esas empresas que cuando hay una crisis gorda es bueno cargarla, o al menos mientras tenga la estrategia y el equipo directivo que tiene detrás.

Es posible que Polymetal sea la última que nos entrará en Mayo, y deberíamos recibir sus dividendos si no hoy, mañana, o quizás el Lunes. Mayo ha sido un mes excelente para las dividenderas que abren paso a un resto de año mas tranquilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2021)

*SE ACABÓ EL MAYO MÁGICO: POLYMETAL CIERRA CON UN 6% NETO*

Pues se acabó lo que se daba. Polymetal International, comprada por primera vez en Septiembre del 2020, incrementando su posición varias veces, afeitada un poquito al subir, cierra con un brochazo de oro el mes de Mayo con 0.89 sin impuestos por estar en Jersey.

Polymetal es, de momento, la campeona absoluta de los diviendos del 2021. Un 6% NETO, con dos cojones. La única que lo supera en valor absoluto es E.ON pero porque cuando pillé los dividendos de E.ON tenía mas acciones.

No solo eso, encima se saca la chorba y se pone a casi un +20% de revalorización. Una empresa campeona para cerrar un Mayo campeón donde hemos ganado mas dividendos que en todos los meses anteriores del 2021.

A partir de aqui seguiremos viendo dividendos pero se me hace que van a ser mas aburridos. ¡A ver quien destrona a Polymetal!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2021)

*NESTLE ABRE JUNIO*

Desayunamos con Nesquik y USD2.999 por acción. Después de un tras tras por detrás de impuestos nos quedamos por debajo del 2%, pero al menos abrimos Junio con algo de alegria y dinero para unos cafelitos.

Nestlé no es mala empresa pero no nos va a hacer ricos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2021)

No diría "lo mejor" pero desde luego no es mala idea tenerla en cartera. Esa u otra parecida.

Aqui el enlace:








Utility Trust - GAMCO Investors, Inc.


The Gabelli Utility Trust is a closed-end, diversified management investment company whose primary objective is long-term growth of capital and income. Investments will be made primarily in foreign and domestic companies involved in providing products, services, or equipment for the generation...




www.gabelli.com





En esa onda también recomendaría Lyxor Stoxx 600 Utilities.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2021)

*DESAYUNANDO CON PREVNAR: PFIZER ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Segunda entrega de dividendos, algo mas comedida que la anterior, situa a Pfizer en un cómodo 3%+ neto una vez contabilizamos el incremento de su acción (+8%) y pagamos al señor feudal.

Junio ya ha superado al mierdero Enero en dividendos, y Pfizer sigue sin rendir el mínimo 4% que nos gustaría, pero recordemos que Pfizer recibió un afeitado en Marzo y nos proporcionó buenos beneficios. De contar con ellos Pfizer si que llegaría a ese deseado 4% así que es una acción que seguirá de momento en cartera.

Mi objetivo anual de beneficios sigue en curso, rozando ya lo que debería obtener en Septiembre, así que voy con meses de ventaja. Pfizer pone su granito de arena y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Jun 2021)

Que os parece ENDESA para invertir.

Accion a 21,78€, dividendo 2,00€ año. Oligopolio energetico.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Jun 2021)

Y Naturgy.

21,45€
Dividendo 1,35€


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jun 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y Naturgy.
> 
> 21,45€
> Dividendo 1,35€



Me extrana tu comentario. Pensaba que te habías ido de España y no tocarían nada de la.mafia del Ibex, y aún más con los podemonguers bolivarianos en el gobierno. 

Por cierto si quieres saber de empresas decentes para invertir este es precisamente el hilo MENOS adecuado, aunque entiendo que no lo sabes porque no visitas mucho este subforo. Aquí solo hay un fantasmilla que apenas sabe analizar empresas y lo suple con palabrería y cuentos. La prueba de ello es que de los 10 que más saben de esto en el subforo, debe tener en ignorados a 9 de ellos...o a los 10. Cualquier cosa que necesites me dices. Un saludo grande!!!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Que os parece ENDESA para invertir.
> 
> Accion a 21,78€, dividendo 2,00€ año. Oligopolio energetico.





jaimegvr dijo:


> Y Naturgy.
> 
> 21,45€
> Dividendo 1,35€



Vamos a ver.

Yo no soy amigo del Ibex. Suelo exagerar y escupir bastante en esa dirección, y de hecho mi cartera al completo tiene CERO posiciones en el Ibex, pero en mi canal privado ya he comentado que tenía alguna del Ibex a la vista así que no te extrañe algun día ver que aparece una dividendera Española en mi hilo.

El motivo, mas allá de fundamentales y cosas así, es el tema del politiqueo. No es que en otras empresas de otros paises no lo haya, pero el Ibex tiene y tan venenoso que me tira para atrás.





Puedes decirme, y tendrías razón, que esos políticos hacen posible cerrar contratos porque tienen contactos pero ¿qué tipo de contratos? ¿con qué paises y en qué condiciones? ¿Y cuánto durarán esos contratos y esas conexiones? ¿Qué pasará con un cámbio de gobierno, en la parte vendedora y compradora?

Es por éste punto que me cuesta meterme en cualquier empresa del Ibex35.

Pero vamos a obviar ésta parte (que significa eliminar una importantísima fuente de información, OJO) y atender a los datos en si. Empecemos por Endesa.

Por cierto: Mi estudio es desde una mentalidad de una persona que:
- No quiere riesgos (o pocos).
- Basa su beneficio en dividendos (sin importarle demasiado si la acción sube o baja).
- En mi situación ideal (que nunca ocurre) no vendería nada nunca.

*ENDESA

Gran punto a favor es su oligopolio*, mas aún en un pais con la energía entre las mas caras de Europa. Ahí lo has clavado y es un motivo para considerar éste tipo de empresas.

Ahora voy a mirarte sus fundamentales. Como no te conozco no sé lo mucho o poco que sabes, así que voy a tratar de dar pequeñas explicaciones a "mi forma" de mirar los fundamentales.

Yo siempre empiezo por el PER (Price Earnings Ratio). Puedes verlo como la relación entre el valor de Endesa en bolsa dividido entre los beneficios que obtiene en el año en cuestión (2021 en éste caso). Imagínate un PER de 1, sería una pasada pues indicaría que todo el valor de esa empresa ya lo ha ganado en beneficios ese año, pero no es realista. También conviene entender lo que produce, el pais donde lo produce, y los motivos de ese PER en ése año.

En el caso de Endesa hablamos de un oligopolio (y casi ni eso), y encima hablamos de un producto imprescindible (electricidad). Ésto quiere decir que podríamos permitirnos un PER mas alto que, por ejemplo, una empresa de juguetes (no son tan imprescindibles).

*El PER de Endesa está en 22*. La media en la industria eléctrica Española no llega a 20, así que es malo, pero en comparación con el mercado Español no esta mal.

No puedo decir que sea bueno ni malo.

Luego miro el margen de beneficios. No me gusta tirar muy atrás en el tiempo y en eléctricas suele ser algo bastante sólido. *Endesa suele estar entre en 6-8% y su último ha sido algo mas del 6%*. La Alemana RWE (mismo sector y en mi cartera) ha dado un 8%, así que Endesa me parece "decente" en éste aspecto.

Dentro del tema "beneficios" también miro si ha crecido o no. En una eléctrica lo que quiero ver es que no haya caido y con eso me conformo, pero si crece en el tiempo o toma decisiones interesantes me interesaría mirarla mas. En el caso de endesa tenemos prácticamente un encefalograma plano, lo cual no es malo, pero no le sirve de muleta.

Por cierto, no olvides que a veces éste tipo de empresas a veces hacen grandes inversiones o grandes obras de mantenimiento y te encuentras con caidas temporales. Así que es importante mirar al menos unos 10 años para ver como se mantienen o si esas inversiones les ha supuesto un mejor rendimiento. En otras palabras, *las cosas "negativas" deben ser explicadas*.

Ahora vamos a mirar las acciones en circulación. Aqui debes mirar el contexto histórico. Si el número de acciones ha crecido quiere decir que su valor se ha diluido, lo cual es malo.

*En el año 2020 Endesa tenía 1,058,752,117 acciones (1.06b). En 2010 tenía...1.06b*. Osea, que los accionistas al parecer no han perdido valor. Ojo que volvemos a lo mismo. Una ampliación puede ser positiva si tiene una buena explicación detrás.

Luego miramos a su hoja contable. *Endesa tiene 8b para pagar 7.2b de deuda*. La verdad es que ésto me da un pelín de miedo por mucho oligopolio que tenga.

Mirando el "cashflow" hay que tener cuidado. Recuerda que puedes hacer dinero vendiendo tus productos o servicios, invirtiendo o financiándote. Si una empresa aparece de repente con 10 millones porque los ha pedido prestados "vale" mucho menos que haber ganado 10 millones con la venta de sus productos. En el caso de Endesa, su venta de productos ha crecido sobre todo el los últimos 3 años peeeeero parece ser que en el futuro le vienen gastos que reducirán sus beneficios. En cualquier caso, *Endesa ha pasado de cashflow de operaciones de casi 2 billones hace 3 años a mas de 3 billones en su último informe*, lo cual esta bastante bien.

Por último...los dividendos. *pagan un montón ahora mismo , y me preocupa, sobre todo si atendemos a su volatilidad (mírate los años 2012-16, por ejemplo)*. Llevan varios años pagando mas del dinero que le entran así que no sé cuánto les va a durar la fiesta.

Y ya por fin respondo a tu pregunta y otras que me hago yo mismo:

- ¿Te equivocarás comprando Endesa? Rico no te vas a hacer, pero si miras a muy largo plazo yo no veo problemas.
- ¿En qué situación YO compraría Endesa? Atendiendo a fundamentales casi casi la compraría ahora mismo, pero me tiran para atrás varias cosas:
*1. El politiqueo.*
2. Que yo ya tengo un 10% en utilities.
4. La volatilidad de su dividendo.
5. Que no soy capaz de ver con claridad qué dirección van a tomar.
6. El asalto que creo que les va a venir encima por otras empresas (potencial superliberalización del mercado).

Así que mi opinión, personal, en mi caso personal, es que yo no la compraría. O igual he leido los números mal o tengo hecho un mal planteamiento. Si tienes algo que se me haya pasado por alto te agradeceré que lo expongas.

*Naturgy te la miro en otro momento. No se me ha olvidado.*

PS: Todo lo que te he puesto arriba lo he sacado de la propia web de Endesa:








Historical Stock Information


Historic stock information. Number of shares, Endesa’s share price Madrid, average daily trading volume, annual trading volume…




www.endesa.com












Annual Report


Endesa Annual corporate governance report . Read More.




www.endesa.com


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> Yo no soy amigo del Ibex. Suelo exagerar y escupir bastante en esa dirección, y de hecho mi cartera al completo tiene CERO posiciones en el Ibex, pero en mi canal privado ya he comentado que tenía alguna del Ibex a la vista así que no te extrañe algun día ver que aparece una dividendera Española en mi hilo.
> 
> ...



Te ha faltado añadir "y porque es bolsa española"  (ya, ya sé que has dicho al principio que no te hacía gracia el Íbex, pero no es lo suficientemente tajante  ).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2021)

*TELENOR CALENTANDO EL VERANO*

La Noruega, adquirida no hace demasiado tiempo, ya nos entrega sus primeros dividendos. Una vez que El Señor se cobra el derecho a pernada nos quedamos con algo mas de un 1.5%, y Telenor no viene sin riesgos, pero seguimos apostando por ella y nos sigue ayudando a alcanzar nuestro objetivo anual.

Como suele pasar, a partir de Mayo los meses no son malos. Junio ya nos ha dado mas dividendos absolutos que Enero y Marzo, y, desde el último dividendo, ya hemos alcanzado los objetivos de Junio, así que Telenor ya va contribuyendo para Julio. Recordemos que el mínimo necesario para que la compra de las burras esté justificada es un 4% NETO anual. Si incorporamos la venta de acciones (stop-loss, afeitados, etc...) ya estamos tocando Septiembre. Así que de momento vamos muy bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2021)

*IBM REPITE DIVIDENDO Y NOS ENFILA PARA JULIO*

Una vez mas, la dividendera del 4% por excelencia lo vuelve a hacer. 1.64 dólares por acción, que tras pasar por la mano negra se nos queda ligéramente por encima del 4% anual (lejos de casi el 5% que nos diera en Marzo cuando el señor feudal no fue tan ambicioso).

Con una revalorización que supera el 25%, IBM no deja la cartera. Su dividendo nos ayuda para avanzar hacia Julio a buen ritmo. A ver como sigue el verano.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2021)

@jaimegvr No me he olvidado de tu consulta, y aqui tiene a tu otra empresa. Seré algo mas breve

*NATURGY (ex GAS NATURAL FENOSA)*

Naturgy es la antigua Gas Natural Fenosa. De ella me gusta su diversificación (gas + electricidad, presencia en varios paises) y su cambio de nombre que indica una intención de expansión mas allá de los confines hispanoparlantes.

Los datos que voy a extraer son tanto de su nombre antiguo como el nuevo. Por favor tener ésto en cuenta a la hora de corregir si me he equivocado en algo.

PER: Históricamente coqueteando entre el 15 y el 20. BIEN
Margen de beneficios: No llega al 8%. No es para tirar cohetes
Precio a Free Cash Flow: Subiendo cada año pero no llega a 15. Se lo dejo pasar por ser utilities.
Crecimiento: No veo grandes subidas en el tiempo
Acciones: Han bajado un pelín en los últimos años así que es buena noticia.
Hoja de balance: Llevan desde el 2019 incrementando deuda y me preocupa.
Cash flow: Llevan años casi con lo mismo, pero han aumentado su deuda.

Así que así por encima me preocupa un pelín. Pagan demasiados dividendos y han aumentado su deuda. Ésto es algo que a veces hacen las empresas para mantener o hacer crecer a sus accionistas. Pero por otro lado han recomprado acciones, lo que es un paso en la dirección correcta.

Pero volvemos a lo mismo. Su gran problema es su politiqueo: *MAS DE 30 HAN PASADO POR LA PUERTA GIRATORIA*








Más de 30 puertas giratorias de Naturgy (Gas Natural Fenosa)


Gas Natural Fenosa tuvo en nómina al menos dos expresidentes, cinco exministros, una excomisaria europea, un comandante del Ejército, varios ex diputados...




www.yoibextigo.lamarea.com





¿Qué creo que va a pasar? ¿Qué haría yo?

Lo que creo que va a pasar (y ya esta pasando) es que lloverán ayuditas renovables, y con esos portones giratorios creo que Naturgy se pegará un par de años dando muy buenos dividendos hasta que metan a un buen par de auditores y se les caiga el cotarro.

Esta claro que debería ser una buena acción...para un par de años. El problema es que no se sabe cuando va a saltar por los aires, así que estaríamos jugando a la ruleta rusa, cosa que yo, personalmente, trato de evitar.

Me reitero: CREO QUE NATURGY LO VA A HACER MUY BIEN A CORTO PLAZO. Pero estoy muy mayor para emociones fuertes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2021)

*"LA BEATRÍ" (VIATRIS) DE PFIZER ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

El spinoff de Pfizer que en su dia nos regaló parece ser que quiere ayudar a la causa. $0.11 por acción que, a la espera de saber cuántas veces nos dará dividendos, nos sale a un 0.5%. Iba a sacar el champán de la nevera pero mejor que casi lo vuelvo a meter.

Es una pequeña ayuda, pero toda ayuda es buena. De momento ya tenemos cubiertos los objetivos dividenderiles (personales) hasta Octubre. El mes aún no ha terminado y aún nos quedan un par de sorpresitas así que ¡a seguir dividendeando!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2021)

*MONDELEZ INAGURA JULIO: DIVIDENDOS NO DEMASIADO DULCES*

En su tercer dividendo de éste año y segundo en cartera la chocolatera nos deja poco menos que un 2%. No es para tirar cohetes, pero ayuda y contribuye.

En noticias relacionadas, hay empresas que ya han indicado que pagarán dividendos a finales de Julio (GazPorn, Porsche) pero no sé si llegarán a mi cuenta en Julio o Agosto. Teniendo ésto en cuenta podríamos encontrarnos con un Julio aburrido y un Agosto explosivo.

Ya veremos.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jul 2021)

Lo he leído.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2021)

Gracias por las buenas palabras.

En éste hilo solo voy publicando los dividendos que voy obteniendo. Mi objetivo personal es un 4% neto de mi inversión total, así que a menos que lo especifique claramente los porcentajes que verás son netos. Ya no reflejo el volumen de cada acción que compro (por ejemplo, Mondelez es un 1.21% de mi cartera, dentro del sector Alimentación/Tabaco que representa un 9% de ésta), pero sí que de vez en cuando voy diciendo cómo va mi cartera según objetivos. Hablando de dividendos puros voy totalmente en línea (Junio cubierto y Julio en progreso), pero si incluimos los beneficios netos de la venta de acciones (de vez en cuando vendo o afeito alguna posición) entonces ya he pasado Octubre y voy camino de cerrar Noviembre.

¿Me haré rico con los dividendos? No, pero el objetivo si que es cubrir mis gastos mensuales y vivir con tranquilidad. Con ésta cartera que empecé en 2020 (mi última cartera hizo stop-loss cuando la crisis del corona y la tuve que empezar entera) es aún muy pronto para sacar nada en claro, mas allá de los objetivos del año que se van cumpliendo. Otro problema es la crisis macro del 2022 que (ojalá me equivoque) me obligará una vez mas a borrar la cartera entera y empezar de nuevo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2021)

*GLAXO SUMA Y SIGUE, PERO ELEGIMOS ACCIONES*

Las acciones de Glaxo pagan ésta vez GBP0.19 por acción pero preferimos esquivar por el momento al señor feudal añadiendo mas acciones a la cartera en vez de dinero.

Ésto es algo que volveremos a ver en Agosto con British American Tobacco.

Vaya Julio seco que estamos teniendo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2021)

*TAIWAN SEMICON EMPUJA LIGERÍSIMAMENTE EL CARRITO DE JULIO*

Tras pasar por el señor feudal nos quedamos con menos de un 2% de dividendos, pero aun así es una ayudita en éste mes tan seco. Además, ha crecido ligéramente en cartera (+3%) lo cual siempre es de agradecer.

Me encantaría ver una buena caida en ésta empresa para cargarme mas, la verdad.


----------



## De Copas (21 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *GLAXO SUMA Y SIGUE, PERO ELEGIMOS ACCIONES*
> 
> Las acciones de Glaxo pagan ésta vez GBP0.19 por acción pero preferimos esquivar por el momento al señor feudal añadiendo mas acciones a la cartera en vez de dinero.
> 
> ...



¿Qué sensaciones os produce Glaxo tras saber que habrá buen tajo de Dividendo en los próximos dos años y spinoff?

La tengo en verde, pero con muy poco retorno. Incluso con el recorte, no se me queda mala RPD, y se supone que los cambios son para mejorar a largo plazo, pero no sé si ahora mismo sería más seguro rotarla... Muchas, muchas dudas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2021)

De Copas dijo:


> ¿Qué sensaciones os produce Glaxo tras saber que habrá buen tajo de Dividendo en los próximos dos años y spinoff?
> 
> La tengo en verde, pero con muy poco retorno. Incluso con el recorte, no se me queda mala RPD, y se supone que los cambios son para mejorar a largo plazo, pero no sé si ahora mismo sería más seguro rotarla... Muchas, muchas dudas.



Yo también la tengo en verde, pero cierto es que le pegué un buen afeitado hace no demasiado tiempo.

De momento la mantengo y lo que estoy haciendo es, mas que dividendos, recoger acciones. Estoy en modo "ver y esperar" pero también le tengo puesto su correspondiente "stop loss". Es una empresa con muchos altibajos y en el pasado y ha pertenecido tanto a mi cartera actual como a mi última cartera, siempre dando beneficios de venta y dividendos.

Tengo muchísimo liquido, de hecho quizás demasiado, así que no es que me haga falta el dinero para ponerlo en otro sitio. Mientras pueda pillar dividendos y la pueda vender en verde si salta el stop-loss me la seguiré quedando. Esa es mi estrategia personal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2021)

*PORSCHE Y CISCO EMPIEZAN A CERRAR JULIO*

Dos buenas empresas que vienen a salvar un mes mas bien malo.

Porsche ha doblado su valor desde que la comprara allá por el 2020. Tras pasar por el señor feudal nos deja algo mas de un 3%. Es uno de esos valores que compré bastante bien en 2020 y que nunca ha dado problemas.

Cisco también es del estilo. Lleva mas de un 40% de revalorización desde el 2020, entregando dividendos cada trimestre y ésta vez nos deja un anualizado neto que se acerca mucho al 3%.

Con estas ayudas Julio empieza a acercarse a objetivos, aunque aún necesitaría de otro empujoncito como el de Porsche para poder conseguirlo. Desgraciadamente algunas dividenderas han decidido mover sus beneficios a Agosto, y en otras (GSK, BAT) me estoy decantando por acciones. No necesito tanto liquido además de que confío mucho en Agosto para recuperar la distancia perdida.

Si añadimos los beneficios netos de la venta de acciones ya he cumplido hasta Noviembre, lo cual me hace preveer que es posible que para cuando termine de recibir los dividendos de Agosto y Septiembre ya habré podido cerrar el objetivo básico de un 4% líquido neto anual. Recordar que en éste 4% no tomo en consideración la revalorización de mi cartera (en verde a pesar del desastre asiático) sino únicamente los beneficios líquidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ago 2021)

*VERIZON Y BRISTOL-MYERS NO CONSIGUEN SALVAR JULIO PERO SE QUEDAN CERCA*

Siempre me sorprende para bien cuando mi broker procesa algunos pagos en domingo. Creía que Julio iba a ser de los peores meses del año pero al final han entrado un par de dividendos y al final cerramos Julio "casi bien".

En términos de dividendos puros nos hemos quedado a las puertas de los objetivos (personales). Si incluimos los beneficios de las ventas de acciones ya hemos cerrado los objetivos de Noviembre. Así que supongo que todo depende del cristal con el que lo mires. En cualquier caso:

Verizon: Buena empresa, mejores dividendos. Tercer golpe consecutivo y colocándose cómodamente por encima del 3% neto tras pasar por el señor feudal. Una empresa con la que además hemos hecho varias compraventas de acciones proporcionándonos siempre beneficios. Ahora mismo la acción está ligéramente en verde (+1% y pico) y sin motivos de alarma.

Bristol-Myers: Aqui tenemos el caso contrario. Empresón que se revaloriza un 11% y pico, pero cuyos dividendos netos no llegan al 3%. ¿Me quejo? No, ya sabía donde me metía. Desde luego funciona muchísimo mejor que cualquier depósito bancario.

Y así cerramos Julio. Para Agosto tenemos al menos 8 empresas que nos prometen su lechita, y una que dice que quiere romper el record de nuestra ya desaparecida AT&T, que tras pasar por el señor feudal aún sacó con comodidad mas de un 6% de dividendos. Polymetal también ha superado la franja del 6% neto y sigue en cartera, pero su siguiente entrega debería ser en Septiembre.

¿Conseguirá esta misteriosa empresa arrebatar el título a la defunta americana o a la materialista inglesa? ¿Volveremos a sobrepasar el 6% neto? Conseguirá Agosto arrebatar el oro de Mayo o la plata de Abril? Lo sabremos durante éste mes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2021)

*MOBILE TELESYSTEMS ABRE AGOSTO Y PULVERIZA A TODAS LAS DIVIDENDERAS*

¡Se desvela el misterio! Increible entrada de la teleoperadora rusa, ligeramente en positivo (+3%) pero que entrega un dividendo neto anual de mas de un 12%, algo totalmente imprevisto y exagerado.

Asi, a niveles absolutos, la rusa obtiene el bronce (de momento), seguida por la plata de la inglesa Polymetal y el oro de la alemana E.ON. ¡Esto si que son los juegos olímpicos del dividendo!

No solo eso, el volumen de acciones de esta compañera hace que los beneficios dividenderiles de Agosto superen ya a los de Enero, Marzo, y Junio, y con el próximo dividendo podríamos sobrepasar Julio. ¿Llegará Agosto a desbancar Mayo? Recordemos que aún nos quedan varias empresas así que todo es posible.


----------



## Naga2x (5 Ago 2021)

¿Ves buen momento para entrar a Mobile Telesystem? veo que se está moviendo por esos ~8.5 desde hace un mes, y estoy buscando alguna posición nueva (que ya voy demasiado cargado de otras y cuando he hecho cuentas... tengo 2 posiciones que ellas solas me hacen más del 30%), pero esos dividendos tan altos... ¿son sostenibles? ¿está ra ra ras putín detrás?. Otra opción que barajo es BATS (porque GSK aparte de las historias que hay de que lo mismo hace escisión y demás, ya tengo un 6% de mi cartera con ella).


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ago 2021)

Buenas tardes
Me preocupa la inflación. En USA ya están casi al 5.5%, que no es poco y tiene pintar de continuar. Al final se veran forzados bajar los estimulos y habrá caída gorda.
Ahora mismo ando con un 95% en liquidez y quiero forjarme una cartera de dividendos, pero a buen precio. Te he leído que pensabas que en 2022 vendría un buen arreón, ¿ lo sigues pensando ?. 
Un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ago 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Ves buen momento para entrar a Mobile Telesystem? veo que se está moviendo por esos ~8.5 desde hace un mes, y estoy buscando alguna posición nueva (que ya voy demasiado cargado de otras y cuando he hecho cuentas... tengo 2 posiciones que ellas solas me hacen más del 30%), pero esos dividendos tan altos... ¿son sostenibles? ¿está ra ra ras putín detrás?. Otra opción que barajo es BATS (porque GSK aparte de las historias que hay de que lo mismo hace escisión y demás, ya tengo un 6% de mi cartera con ella).



Aparte de los datos mas técnicos que imagino conoces, a mi lo que me gusta de Mobile Telesystems es su (falta de) competencia seria y ferreo control gubernamental (su actual presidente el señor Kornya es un amigo entrañable del pais). Tiene varias subsidiarias locales y hasta parece que compiten entre ellas pero al final ésta es la que se lo lleva calentito.

Su principal (que no único) problema es, en mi opinión, el rublo que gira y gira y puede darte un zarpazo en cualquier momento. Esta en mi cartera porque tiene un riesgo (en mi opinión) moderado, y creo que durante los próximos años sus dividendos pagarán con creces esa futura desestabilización.

Es aquello de "¿pagarías 10 euros por algo que hoy vale 20 pero que cada año va a perder un 10% de su valor?". Yo si, y cuando vaya perdiendo valor me salgo incluso con algo de pérdidas pero sabiendo que acabo en positivo por los dividendos que ya me he llevado.

BATS también esta en mi cartera y ahora en Agosto darán EUR0.63 brutos por acción. Además puedes elegir cobrar en acciones (que es lo que voy a hacer yo). El dividendo está ahora mismo en un 8% que es un pasote. Mi posición la tengo ligéramente al alza.

Aqui me pasa un poco como con Mobile Telesystems; sé que eventualmente la tendré que vender, pero aqui mientras los adictos sigan vapeando y fumando me lo seguiré llevando calentito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ago 2021)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Me preocupa la inflación. En USA ya están casi al 5.5%, que no es poco y tiene pintar de continuar. Al final se veran forzados bajar los estimulos y habrá caída gorda.
> Ahora mismo ando con un 95% en liquidez y quiero forjarme una cartera de dividendos, pero a buen precio. Te he leído que pensabas que en 2022 vendría un buen arreón, ¿ lo sigues pensando ?.
> Un saludo



Hola y gracias por la consulta.

Tu pregunta encierra varias así que trataré de responder lo mejor que sepa.

Inflación: Desde luego que si y debería seguir pero lo bueno de la impresora USAna es que permite que muchas empresas no caigan. Si ésto lo combinas con empresas que tienen intereses fuera de EEUU para mi es la fórmula perfecta.

Ejemplos: Pfizer con mas de un 3% en dividendos, Verizon rozando el 3%, Cisco, IBM, Abbvie, Intel...todas son empresas sólidas (aunque con altibajos que son buenos de aprovechar) y con proyección internacional.

Sobre una cartera de dividendos hay varias escuelas de pensamiento. Los mejores suelen hacerse con una cartera relatívamente pequeña que van rotando muy lentamente. Según vas haciéndote cagaleta (como yo) tu cartera se diversifica mas, comprando una supuesta seguridad en base a distribuir el riesgo entre paises y sectores a cambio de ganar menos dinero. Pero creo que mas o menos todos los años tienen un buen momento para entrar a montar tu cartera.

Sigo pensando que tendremos otra hostia macroeconómica en el 2022. Quizás se note menos porque el hostión del 2021 esta durando mas de lo esperado (en vez de una caida del 50% podríamos ver un 20% ahora y la caida restante en 2022) pero hostión sigo creyendo que habrá.

Mi plan actual sigue pasando por seguir pillando dividendos y, según se acerque la fecha de las caidas, activar stop-loss en las posiciones que tenga mas cerca del ojo de saurón. Por ponerte un ejemplo, si Porche que ya se ha revalorizado mas de un 100% se mantuviera así de saludable y en 2022 se cae un 50% pues seguramente me la seguiría quedando (si esa caida del 50% obedece a macro y no a un problema solucionable de VW, se entiende).

En cualquier caso aprovecho para recordar que no sería la primera vez que hago salta una cartera por los aires. De hecho, empieza a ser costumbre para mi rehacer mi cartera cada x años. Mi previsión actual es que un 80% de mi cartera caiga en 2022.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ago 2021)

*LENOVO CALENTANDO EL VERANO CON DIVIDENDOS BIEN ALTITOS*

La china llegó a doblar en cartera desde que la compramos pero a día de hoy "solo" esta al +50%. Ésto no quita que sea una gran dividendera con dividendos semestrales netos de mas de un 7% incluso tras pasar por el señor feudal.

Asi las cosas Lenovo podría obtener la plata cuando nos lleguen los siguientes dividendos.

El empuje de Lenovo y la brutal entrada de Mobile Telesystems dejan entrever la promesa de que los objetivos de Agosto serán conseguidos. A nivel de beneficios absolutos (incluyendo venta de acciones) ya hemos sobrepasado la barrera de Noviembre así que con toda seguridad en Septiembre habremos ya conseguido los objetivos anuales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2021)

Hola compañero. Aqui siempre eres bienvenido y como sabes de vez en cuando comento algo en tus hilos por si es de utilidad.

Yo ahora mismo voy al 21% de liquidez en mi broker pero "haciendo trampas" pues simplemente llevo meses dejando de ingresar. De seguir ingresando estaría en un 33% aprox. pero estoy desviando el dinero para mi compra de propiedad.

Precisamente éstos dias ando por España de visitas. Varias propiedades que tenía en vista han bajado de precio (la mayoría con el viejo truco de "borrar el anuncio para volverlo a publicar al mes con otras fotos") pero todo ésto solo demuestra que mi tesis de crisis+mucha sangre = Grandes caidas de precios (también llamada "logica aplastante que hasta un retrasado mental la entendería") se esta cumpliendo peeeeeeeero necesito ver mas sangre antes de actuar. Lo que si he visto han sido ya 3 propiedades que me han encantado a un precio que ya es razonable pero no "sangriento".

Mi cartera sigue bastante bien. Dentro de que esta bien en verde tuvo una bajada en Junio-Julio pero a dia de hoy esta recuperada y rompiendo nuevos records. Mi objetivo dividenderil no se cumplió en Julio por los pelos y porque yo ahora estoy optando por acciones en vez de dividendos puros (caso GSK, BAT, o ahora Alstom), además de algun golpe en algunas de las Chinas (aunque no todas por suerte).

Respecto a tus futuras entradas que te voy a decir...lamento que hayas tardado tanto en decidirte por Pfizer (yo voy ya rozando el +40% + dividendos, y eso que hasta vendí acciones cuando estaba aun mas arriba), pero ¡mas vale tarde que nunca! También me pensé en su dia entrar en educacionales pero decidí no hacerlo, y lo de las piscinas lo tengo que mirar con detenimiento pero entre las vacaciones y mirar propiedades no me he puesto en serio.

Espero que tu libro sea un (muy merecido) éxito y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2021)

*CLOROX DANDO DIVIDENDOS PÓSTUMOS*

Clorox ya nos saltó hace no demasiado, pero eso no ha evitado que aún nos podamos llevar sobre un 2% tras pasar por el señor feudal.

No es para tirar cohetes, sobre todo despues de ser testigos de las alegrías de Lenovo y el pollazo encima de la mesa de Mobile Telesystems, pero la ayuda se agradece y nos acerca muchísimo a los objetivos de Agosto.

Aún nos quedan unas 6 dividenderas mas que han prometido darnos su lechita, pero varias de ellas lo harán en forma de acciones (porque así lo he elegido) y otras podrían pasar a Septiembre.

Podemos pues afirmar que Agosto cumplirá los objetivos prometidos, y seguramente será el segundo mejor mes del año (es casi imposible quitarle el trono a Mayo).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2021)

*ABBVIE NOS RECUERDA LA BELLEZA DE QUE TE DEN DINERO FUERA DE HORAS DE OFICINA*

Ni me dí cuenta pero ayer sabado recibí los dividendos de Abbvie. Estoy pasando unos dias de playa y al volver a casa me encuentro que esta empresa, ya revalorizada en mas de un 15%, me entrega casi un 4% neto real sin haber yo hecho absolútamente nada mas que haber invertido en ella. Yo de vacaciones, literalmente tirado en la playa, y los chicos de Abbvie trabajando duro para ofrecerme mis beneficios. Mi dinero puesto a trabajar para entregarme mas dinero o, parafraseando a George S. Clason en su recomendado libro para principiantes "el hombre mas rico de babilonia", "el dinero trabajando duro para tener "hijos" que trabajarán duro para tener mas "hijos"".

Y así llegamos a la mitad de Agosto, prácticamente rozando ya los objetivos del mes y haciendo de Agosto el segundo mejor mes del año. Aún queda tela por cortar así que ¿quién cerrará los objetivos mensuales? Lo veremos muy pronto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2021)

*GAZPROM CIERRA LOS OBJETIVOS DE AGOSTO*

La compañía Rusa, acquirida a raiz del lio del tubito por el norte de Europa y que recomendé en carteos privados, no solo lleva ya casi un +50% de revalorización sino que encima nos entrega un dividendo real total neto (osea, ajustado a revalorización y tras pasar por todos los señores feudales de las tierras de hacienda) de mas de un 4%.

La contribución de Gazprom consigue cerrar los objetivos dividenderos de Agosto* y empieza a contribuir para los objetivos de Septiembre. Además consigue que Agosto se convierta en el segundo mejor mes del año, solamente superado por Mayo.

Todavía nos queda algo de tela por cortar. Tenemos un par de empresitas que sé que darán dividendos pero no se si entrarán en Agosto o Septiembre, y otras que debería dar dividendos pero dado que voy tan bien en mis objetivos he decidido recibir acciones en vez de dividendos (con las ventajas fiscales que ésto conlleva).

_*Para quien empiece a leerme, mi objetivo mínimo es obtener un 4% de beneficios netos sobre mi inversión anual acumulada. Para éste año considero solamente los beneficios netos obtenidos con dividendos a partir del 1 de Enero del 2021. Si incluyo la venta ocasional de acciones entonces ya he conseguido todos los objetivos para 2021._


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2021)

*NATIONAL GRID. ELEGIMOS ACCIONES Y UN PELÍN DE DIVIDENDOS*

National Grid paga bien (EUR1.86 por acción) pero esta vez hemos elegido cobrar en acciones, dejando un pequeño resto de dividendos. Apenas influye el los objetivos ya conseguidos de Agosto pero aumenta nuestras acciones en esta gran empresa.

Poco mas que decir. Veremos quien mas viene a cerrar el mes...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2021)

*UN SEGARRO Y UN MICROCHÍ PARA EMPEZAR SEPTIEMBRE*

Japan Tobacco nos hace su ofrenda. Tras pagar impuestos allí, cambio de moneda, e impuestos aqui (manda cojones) aún nos entrega un atractivo 5% neto ajustado a revalorización. Y hablando de revalorización la Japonesa ya toca el +9%.

Al mismo tiempo los chicos de Intel se apuntan a la fiesta y hacen entrega de sus prevendas. Menos pomposas solo nos dejan un 2% neto (ajustado como siempre) para una acción que, por ser nueva, solo ha crecido un casi 2%.

Con ésto ya tenemos un buen pedazo del objetivo puro de dividendos para Septiembre, y aún nos quedan al menos unas 5 empresas que deben rendir pleitesía este mes.


----------



## tactics (1 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *GAZPROM CIERRA LOS OBJETIVOS DE AGOSTO*
> 
> La compañía Rusa, acquirida a raiz del lio del tubito por el norte de Europa y que recomendé en carteos privados, no solo lleva ya casi un +50% de revalorización sino que encima nos entrega un dividendo real total neto (osea, ajustado a revalorización y tras pasar por todos los señores feudales de las tierras de hacienda) de mas de un 4%.
> 
> ...




Buenas, yo también llevo algo, 500 acciones a 4,72.
Es un +50% ahora mismo, ¿hasta cuánto aguantar? La verdad es que me siento cómodo con los dividendos, aunque esa revalorización son unos años de dividendo, el dilema de siempre.

Saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2021)

tactics dijo:


> Buenas, yo también llevo algo, 500 acciones a 4,72.
> Es un +50% ahora mismo, ¿hasta cuánto aguantar? La verdad es que me siento cómodo con los dividendos, aunque esa revalorización son unos años de dividendo, el dilema de siempre.
> 
> Saludos



No te voy a mentir. Yo llevo un pelín mas pero 500 acciones son muy respetables.

Gazprom es una empresa con riesgos. Tiene todo lo bueno y todo lo malo de estar controlada por muchos políticos, de ser de utilities, y ser muy intensiva con el mantenimiento de sus instalaciones, y de "depender" de varios paises y sus conflictos.

Por eso para mi Gazprom es como esas novias que follan de puta madre pero que estan locas. Sabes que algun dia tendrás que terminar con ellas (hence mi stop-loss) pero disfrutas tanto que quieres ver si puedes echar el último polvete.

Yo estaré en la fiesta al menos hasta que la acción caiga a un +10% o algo así, momento en el que me saldré.


----------



## Efraim (1 Sep 2021)

tactics dijo:


> Buenas, yo también llevo algo, 500 acciones a 4,72.
> Es un +50% ahora mismo, ¿hasta cuánto aguantar? La verdad es que me siento cómodo con los dividendos, aunque esa revalorización son unos años de dividendo, el dilema de siempre.
> 
> Saludos



Yo también llevó bastantes Gazprom, y creo que es una buena inversión a largo plazo, principalmente porque tienen un gran negocio vendiendo gas a Europa y a China y extrayéndolo con el que quizá sea el mejor margen del sector. Según lo veo, es una empresa para comprar cuando el precio del gas baja y mantener cuando sube. Podría intentar tradearla, pero prefiero mantenerla e ir acumulando en las bajadas del ciclo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2021)

*PFIZER NOS ENTREGA SU TERCERA DOSIS DIVIDENDERA*

La farmaceutica que tan buen año lleva nos entrega otro 3% y pico neto tras pasar por el violador de Paris. Es un dividendo pequeño pero coqueto y por el momento constante.

Aún nos quedan varias empresitas para cerrar Septiembre, pero todo marcha como debiera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2021)

Miratela con precaución porque Pfizer hace jugaditas. Yo he metido y sacado de mi cartera desde hace al menos 6 o 7 años, con eso te lo digo todo.

Siempre he ganado con ella pero hay que "domarla", no sé si me explico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2021)

Yo voy con mas de un 30% por encima y ratifico todo lo que dices. Solo que tienes que estar un pelín encima de ella.

De vez en cuando hacen alguna "enronada"


----------



## Goldman (7 Sep 2021)

Informaros sobre Nicolas Correa (NEA), empresa bien gestionada, con caja neta positiva, y que reparte dividendos.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No te voy a mentir. Yo llevo un pelín mas pero 500 acciones son muy respetables.
> 
> Gazprom es una empresa con riesgos. Tiene todo lo bueno y todo lo malo de estar controlada por muchos políticos, de ser de utilities, y ser muy intensiva con el mantenimiento de sus instalaciones, y de "depender" de varios paises y sus conflictos.
> 
> ...



Llevando un +40%, ¿no te parece demasiada pérdida venderla cuando caiga a un +10%? Claro que esto depende de en qué plazo estés pensando, si fuera al año que viene sería una pérdida, si fuera dentro de cinco tras haber cobrado dividendos pues no.

Yo veo mejor si hablamos del corto plazo, de cuando caiga un 10% (es decir, a un +30%). Pero claro quizás consideres que las fluctuaciones del mercado dejen esa caída de un 10% como prematura para vender.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Llevando un +40%, ¿no te parece demasiada pérdida venderla cuando caiga a un +10%? Claro que esto depende de en qué plazo estés pensando, si fuera al año que viene sería una pérdida, si fuera dentro de cinco tras haber cobrado dividendos pues no.
> 
> Yo veo mejor si hablamos del corto plazo, de cuando caiga un 10% (es decir, a un +30%). Pero claro quizás consideres que las fluctuaciones del mercado dejen esa caída de un 10% como prematura para vender.



Nono, lo que he querido decir es que la vendo cuando esté a mi precio de entrada +10%. Osea, cuando caiga un 30%.

Además, recuerda no me fio demasiado de éste valor.

PS: Ahora mismo voy a un +62%, asi que igual voy a necesitar de tiempo para que caiga


----------



## ueee3 (9 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nono, lo que he querido decir es que la vendo cuando esté a mi precio de entrada +10%. Osea, cuando caiga un 30%.
> 
> Además, recuerda no me fio demasiado de éste valor.
> 
> PS: Ahora mismo voy a un +62%, asi que igual voy a necesitar de tiempo para que caiga



Sí, sí, si te he entendido pero por eso lo digo: si prevés que eso no vaya a pasar próximamente, perfecto, pero si no es mucha pérdida (mucho dejar de ganar).


----------



## Kozak (9 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo voy con mas de un 30% por encima y ratifico todo lo que dices. Solo que tienes que estar un pelín encima de ella.
> 
> De vez en cuando hacen alguna "enronada"



Como que son una organizacion criminal (no es exageración, han sido multados por la ley RICO, la antimafia de los EEUU).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sí, sí, si te he entendido pero por eso lo digo: si prevés que eso no vaya a pasar próximamente, perfecto, pero si no *es mucha pérdida (mucho dejar de ganar)*.



Cuidado con esto, porque mira lo que le pasó al japo de "casino":

_"He didn´t think as winning 10k but losing 90k, so he upped his bets..."_


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> Como que son una organizacion criminal (no es exageración, han sido multados por la ley RICO, la antimafia de los EEUU).



Como digo, es una novia loca


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2021)

*IBM. LOS DE ARMONK VUELVEN A DARNOS ALEGRIAS*

La antigua CTR sigue por encima del 4% anual neto y nos vuelven a regalar dividendos. Son los penúltimos del año pero no por ello menos preciados.

Los bienvestidos se colocan en mitad de la tabla. Es una buena dividendera pero ni se le vé ni se le espera entre mis 10 mejores.

Mientras tanto es posible que veamos el trono de E.ON destrozado por otra empresa que podría quedarse con el oro de mis dividenderas para todo el año. Lo sabremos la semana que viene.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuidado con esto, porque mira lo que le pasó al japo de "casino":
> 
> _"He didn´t think as winning 10k but losing 90k, so he upped his bets..."_



En este caso eres tú "el jugador", yo soy más conservador, pues valoro el poner el stop-loss antes (por ejemplo en un +40% en vez de en un +10%). Que tampoco digo que esto sea lo óptimo siempre ni nada así, estoy valorándolo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2021)

Goldman dijo:


> Informaros sobre Nicolas Correa (NEA), empresa bien gestionada, con caja neta positiva, y que reparte dividendos.



No es una mala empresa, pero (con todo el respeto y comparatívamente hablando) su capitalización es pequeña, lo cual quiere decir que cualquier grande se la podría comer en cualquier momento. Yo invertiría en ella si conociera a los jefes en persona o tuviera información desde dentro.

También tiene otros ligeros problemas. Uno de ellos no lo puedo decir por los tiempos en los que vivimos, pero seguro que a buen entendedor...

Tiene un muy buen PER (11x), su ROE (10%) no es para tirar cohetes pero en su industria no esta mal, y puede pagar perféctamente sus deudas. Osea, todo correcto.

En resumen, que no me parece mala empresa y para quien quiera arriesgarse a ver lo que va a pasar no la veo nada mal.

Quizás la ponga en mi lista de futuribles. Llevo un tiempo pensando en crearme una cartera "de riesgo" separada donde poder meter empresas como ésta.

Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> En este caso eres tú "el jugador", yo soy más conservador, pues valoro el poner el stop-loss antes (por ejemplo en un +40% en vez de en un +10%). Que tampoco digo que esto sea lo óptimo siempre ni nada así, estoy valorándolo.



Todo depende del cristal con que se mire.

Como decía, ésta es una acción "violenta" que puede hacer locuras. Si le pones el stop-loss antes te arriesgas a perderla a poco que el mercado dé un giro momentario e inesperado. En mi caso, no quiero ni puedo estar pendiente de ella todos los putos días a ver si pega un giro de un día a +41% y tengo que cancelar el stop-loss.

Tu quieres asegurarte de hacer el mayor dinero posible (muy loable) pero lo que yo quiero es proteger mi inversión original y ganarle dividendos todo el tiempo que pueda.

Por ponerte otro ejemplo. Yo tengo a Norsk Hydro muy cerquita de triplicar su valor (+175%), pero me dá unos "miserables" dividendos de menos de un 2.5%. Para simplificar los números, si tuviera metidos 100 euros estamos hablando de vender hoy y ganar 175 euros (brutos) o ganar todos los años 2.5 euros. Imagínate que voy a necesitar 70 AÑOS de dividendos para algo que puedo conseguir hoy y quitarme todo el riesgo peeeeeeeeero...

Norsk Hydro puede hacer splits, y al doblar el número de acciones ya estoy ganando un 5% (ya "solo" necesito 35 años para hacer break even). También puede recomprar acciones lo que incrementaría el valor de las que ya tengo, o incluso su valor puede manterse o subir en el tiempo y para cuando decida venderlas habré ganado ese +175% y todos los años de dividendos.

Mi propósito como inversor por dividendos cagaletas es obtener un interés anual que supere a la inflación y que me permita vivir sin preocuparme demasiado de si mañana voy a perder el curro o cuando sea mayor me van a congelar las pensiones.

No es que lo que tú propongas esté mal, no lo esta, pero no es mi propósito vital.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Todo depende del cristal con que se mire.
> 
> Como decía, ésta es una acción "violenta" que puede hacer locuras. Si le pones el stop-loss antes te arriesgas a perderla a poco que el mercado dé un giro momentario e inesperado. En mi caso, no quiero ni puedo estar pendiente de ella todos los putos días a ver si pega un giro de un día a +41% y tengo que cancelar el stop-loss.
> 
> ...



No lo entiendo. Entiendo y puede que hasta comparta tu propósito de ser inversor por dividendos, pero en un caso como el que has puesto tan extremo de un +175%... joder, ¡coge el dinero y corre!  Si hacen split, que yo sepa, ni ganas ni pierdes porque el precio de la acción baja a la mitad mientras que pasas a tener el doble. El resto de cosas, sí, pueden pasar y tal... pero joer... 

Hombre, sí que entiendo que si no tienes ningún sitio mejor donde poner el dinero, y si por x motivo descartas cash, mejor que se quede donde está. Pero si no... vendes eso y recompras otra compañía.

Por último como decía en mi mensaje inicial... una cosa es que todo eso baje en un solo año, lo cual sí sería dramático, y otra cosa es que vaya siendo poco a poco a lo largo de años, en cuyo caso te puedes permitir mantenerla...

Además claro de que es posible que esperes que aumente el dividendo y tal.

En fin, divagaciones tratando de ver la mejor opción para mí, porque como has dicho también depende de cada cuál...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> No lo entiendo. Entiendo y puede que hasta comparta tu propósito de ser inversor por dividendos, pero en un caso como el que has puesto tan extremo de un +175%... joder, ¡coge el dinero y corre!  Si hacen split, que yo sepa, ni ganas ni pierdes porque el precio de la acción baja a la mitad mientras que pasas a tener el doble. El resto de cosas, sí, pueden pasar y tal... pero joer...
> 
> Hombre, sí que entiendo que si no tienes ningún sitio mejor donde poner el dinero, y si por x motivo descartas cash, mejor que se quede donde está. Pero si no... vendes eso y recompras otra compañía.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dices es muy correcto y aceptable, pero recuerda que estamos en el hilo del inversor por dividendos.

Cuando una acción sube muchísimo suele (no siempre) ocurrir que hacen split. Al mismo tiempo, muchas empresas (no todas) suelen mantener o incrementar el dividendo. Así, si Norsk Hydro sube un +175% y me vienen dando 0.13 euros por acción, si hipotéticamente hacen split (algo que ya hicieran en el pasado) me hago con 0.26. Osea, paso de ganar un 2.46% (bruto) a casi un 5% sin hacer yo nada.

¿Puedo/debo coger el dinero y huir? Si. Pero para mi va en contra al propósito principal. La verdad es que tengo a unas cuantas empresas que ya han rozado/sobrepasado el 100%. Si la empresa es "rara" (como el caso Gazprom de que hablamos) quizás si me planteara vender o, como hago a veces, afeitar un poco, pero si es una empresa sólida como Norsk Hydro pues no me merece la pena matar a esta gallina de los huevos de oro.

Al final todo es un poco de jugar al casino y por eso soy partidario de tener una cartera diversificada. Vendí China Mobile cuando pegó la subida este año para volver a recogerla después, y pronto me verás vendiendo parte de lo que tengo en entretenimiento para volver a recogerlo después. Hazte a la idea de que, mas que un grupo de empresas, yo tengo a un grupo de empleados; no voy a despedir a uno que funciona muy bien porque haga su trabajo "demasiado" bien. Mas bien al contrario: Si una empresa es buena, referente, y relevante, la mantendré en cartera mientras papá macro así me lo permita.

PS: Hablando de China Mobile, creo que viene regalito en unos dias.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Todo lo que dices es muy correcto y aceptable, pero recuerda que estamos en el hilo del inversor por dividendos.
> 
> Cuando una acción sube muchísimo suele (no siempre) ocurrir que hacen split. Al mismo tiempo, muchas empresas (no todas) suelen mantener o incrementar el dividendo. Así, si Norsk Hydro sube un +175% y me vienen dando 0.13 euros por acción, si hipotéticamente hacen split (algo que ya hicieran en el pasado) me hago con 0.26. Osea, paso de ganar un 2.46% (bruto) a casi un 5% sin hacer yo nada.
> 
> ...



lo de que hagan split y mantengan el dividendo no lo sabía, ¡qué salvajada!

Otra comparación adicional a la tuya de los empleados: las acciones son como jugadores de fútbol. Sí, tú tienes a los que te ganan partidos... pero si te pagan su desorbitada cláusula de rescisión los dejas libres  (vale que el ejemplo no es perfecto porque los dejas libres incluso en contra de tu voluntad). La cuestión para mí está en saber dónde poner dicha cláusula o cómo moverla dinámicamente de la forma correcta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> lo de que hagan split y mantengan el dividendo no lo sabía, ¡qué salvajada!
> 
> Otra comparación adicional a la tuya de los empleados: las acciones son como jugadores de fútbol. Sí, tú tienes a los que te ganan partidos... pero si te pagan su desorbitada cláusula de rescisión los dejas libres  (vale que el ejemplo no es perfecto porque los dejas libres incluso en contra de tu voluntad). La cuestión para mí está en saber dónde poner dicha cláusula o cómo moverla dinámicamente de la forma correcta.



El año que viene abriré el siguiente hilo del inversor por dividendos y explicaré con mas detalles las ventajas Y DESVENTAJAS de los dividendos, pero para simplificar algunas de sus ventajas son esas, y es que las empresas que optan por darlos tratan de mantenerlos o aumentarlos, y si hacen split, al tener el doble de acciones tienes el doble de dividendos (si los mantienen).

Pero debes tener cuidado pues hay empresas que los reducen o incluso los eliminan. Yo tengo a Disney y Airbus, ambas dividenderas pero que llevan desde la pandemia sin darlos, así que no pensemos que un dividendo es un depósito a plazo fijo con intereses garantizados.

Por cierto, muy bien traida la comparación. Al final tienes jugadores "fetiche" que los mantienes pase lo que pase porque son seguros, otros que son mas arriesgados pero que meten golazos (como Gazprom, o China Mobile a la que veremos en acción en breve), e incluso metes a promesas que al final no meten ni un gol y debes deshacerte de ellos.

Mi cartera no es solo de dividendos, pero si principalmente. Dicho ésto, si veo oportunidades especulativas claras no voy a dejar pasar la oportunidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2021)

*YARA: DIVIDENDOS QUÍMICOS POR ENCIMA DEL 6% NETO*

La Noruega termina su año dividenderil golpeando encima de la mesa con unos dividendos anuales netos que consiguen superar el 6% tras pasar por los cuernos de Thor. Además consigue hacernos cruzar la linea de meta del objetivo mensual de Septiembre y se queda a las puertas de la medalla de bronze de las mejores dividenderas del año, arrebatando el puesto a Mobile Telesystems pero sin poder tocar a Polymetal.

Los Noruegos aplauden a su héroe que también ha conseguido una revalorización de casi un 30% y dejamos que descanse en paz hasta el año que viene con la tranquilidad del trabajo bien cumplido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2021)

*CHINA MOBILE PEGA UN SPRINT Y SE COLOCA PRIMERA EN LA CLASIFICACIÓN*

China penaliza bastante en temas de impuestos, pero eso no impide que China Mobile (+11%) nos entregue por segunda vez un dividendo neto cercano al 5%. Debido a la cuantiosa cantidad de stock que poseo en ésta empresa, los dividendos absolutos hacen que por el momento desbanque a E.ON (+24%) y se convierta en la mejor dividendera de mi portfolio.

Con solo tres meses para finalizar el año ya puedo adelantar que China Mobile estará en el podio final. Polymetal (en tercera posición) tiene un último intento de arrebatarle el oro, pero todo dependerá de sus próximos beneficios (que deberían ser ingresados a principios de Octubre).

Como Yara cerró los objetivos de Septiembre, China Mobile empuja el carrito de Octubre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2021)

*OTRA VEZ LA BEATRIS Y SUS COÑITAS REGALANDO DIVIDENDOS DE RISA*

Viatris, el spinoff de Pfizer, nos vuelve a entregar un fabulosísimo 0.55%. Com son muy poquitas las acciones que tengo (fueron un regalo de Pfizer) pues me da para irme al bar de abajo y darme una cenita Paco con cerveza sin alcohol, pero algo es algo.

A caballo regalado...


----------



## Davidman (18 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *OTRA VEZ LA BEATRIS Y SUS COÑITAS REGALANDO DIVIDENDOS DE RISA*
> 
> Viatris, el spinoff de Pfizer, nos vuelve a entregar un fabulosísimo 0.55%. Com son muy poquitas las acciones que tengo (fueron un regalo de Pfizer) pues me da para irme al bar de abajo y darme una cenita Paco con cerveza sin alcohol, pero algo es algo.
> 
> A caballo regalado...



Como regaladas ?? , te dio una empresa una especie de dividendo con acciones de otra empresa¿ o como fue ?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2021)

Davidman dijo:


> Como regaladas ?? , te dio una empresa una especie de dividendo con acciones de otra empresa¿ o como fue ?



Exáctamente eso. Y no es la primera vez que pasa.

Una empresa hace un spinoff hacia otra (generalmente para meter deuda, pero no nos ensuciemos las manitas), y como "regalo" entrega una parte a sus dueños. Como cuando compras una acción de una empresa eres dueño de ésta, eres también dueño del spinoff.

Es como si tu eres dueño de una empresa de persianas, y durante las horas de trabajo unos empleados crean un nuevo modelo totalmente distinto, o crean una moto eléctrica. Como esos empleados son tuyos, usan tus recursos, y tus horas de trabajo, es lógico que te den parte, o todos, los beneficios.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

*POLYMETAL, DE CAPA CAIDA PERO DÁNDOLO TODO PARA GANAR EL ORO*

Polymetal es una de las pocas en mi cartera que está en rojo (-9%) por lo que aprovecho la oportunidad para comprar mas acciones. Aun así, nos sigue dando su lechita a razón de 0.38 euros brutos por acción, y por un pelín consigue posicionarse por encima de China Mobile y convertirse en la campeona anual del año.

Aún nos quedan 3 meses para cerrar, pero dudo mucho que Polymetal pueda ser ya desbancada. No solo eso, sino que además de conseguir los objetivos de septiembre desde hace tiempo encima nos vamos a quedar a un par de dividendos para cerrar octubre.

Cerramos Septiembre como el segundo mejor mes del año, y pronto entraremos en Octubre que será un mes ciértamente aburrido y dominado por los dividendos americanos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2021)

En mi opinión no es una empresa que me guste en éste mismo instante.

De entrada ganaron 2.6b...para luego perder 3b. Osea, un beneficio neto de -10%. Al no ganar dinero, su PE es 0 (o -41 si quieres ser mas técnico)...¡y es una empresa de energía!

Paga un 3% de dividendos, si, pero no los saca de sus beneficios, al menos no ahora mismo.

Yo la veo cara, y además dependiente de un mercado (las renovables) que ya veremos si, con la crisis que viene, mantendrá ese "hype". A mi me parece una muy buena empresa para entrar a muchos años, pero quizás no en éste ciclo económico en particular.

Si me preguntas fuera de crisis te daría un SI ROTUNDO, y si cae a 30 euros (ahora mismo la veo a 46) pues hasta yo entraré. Osea, no la veo mala, pero si la veo cara y dependiente de los ciclos políticos. Te va a ir bien teniéndola en cartera, pero creo que vas a necesitar tiempo para retirarte solo con ella.

(Mi opinión, por supuesto).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2021)

Un poco offtopic pero me alegra que, a pesar de tu desapego hacia mi, leas mi hilo e incluso comentes cuando crees que tengo razón.

Bien por tí, y quizás estaría mejor aprovechar la oportunidad para, cuando escriba algo que te "desapegue" me lo comentes objetívamente para que podamos tener una discusión de adultos sobre ello. Mientras no haya insultos ya sabrás que no tengo problemas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, es perféctamente sano, normal, e inteligente que a tí te guste el chocolate y a mi la vainilla, que tú odies la playa y yo la montaña, y que yo esté 100% equivocado en una cosa y 100% correcto en otra.

De hecho, si yo creyera estar en lo correcto en toda mi cartera tendría un solo valor, y no mas de 40 

De hecho, si me muestras los valores en los que me equivoco me van a faltar teclas en el teclado para darte las gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Oct 2021)

Realty income la tengo también a la vista pero aún no veo el momento de entrar. Tengo un 4% de mi cartera en REITs y me gustaría al menos un 5%. Respecto a REE estoy contigo; no me gustan los mamoneos políticos que se traen. Si no fuera por eso tendría a varias españolas en cartera.

De Españolas la única que mas o menos me llama la atención es Ebro foods. Buena empresa con buenos fundamentales. Aún así todo lo español me preocupa por el tema político.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Oct 2021)

*OCTUBRE SE HABRE COMO UN H. DE P. (CON PERMISO DEL TABACO)*

No, no me refiero al insulto, sino a la empresa. Una de mis últimas acquisiones veraniegas que ya sube un 1% (aunque es muy pronto para pedirle mas). De dividendos de momento justita, con algo mas de un 1% neto anualizado tras pasar por las puertas de Mordor.

En realidad quien ha abierto el mes ha sido la British American Tobacco, pero lo ha hecho en forma de mas acciones y algo de dinero (porque así lo puedes decidir). Sin embargo estoy a la espera de que me lleguen las acciones, momento en el que postearé con mas tranquilidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Oct 2021)

Creo que a la larga son una especie en vias de extinción, pero volvemos a lo de siempre:

Empresa A) Genera cada año un 5% mas de beneficios. Mucho futuro Reparte 1 euro de dividendos al año.
Empresa B) Pierde cada año un 5%. Sabes que va a morir en 10 años. Reparte 1 euro de dividendos al año.

¿Con cuál te quedas para 5 años? Yo con cualquiera (siempre y cuando no cambien ese euro).

Personalmente yo tengo a BAT y a Japan Tobacco. BAT está ahora mismo dando mas de un 8% (bruto) de dividendos y te permite cobrarlos en acciones. Japan tobacco (+11% en cartera) me da un 6.49% y también esta bastante bien.

Sé que llegará el dia que me largue de las dos. El 29 de Octubre Japan Tobacco nos va a contar lo de su libro, y dependiendo de ésto veremos si no la pongo en cuarentena para vender en 2022. BAT la veo mas "saludable" pero irremediablemente o les sale muy bien lo del cigarrillo eléctrico o el vapeo o tendremos que decirle adios.

Ámbas me han dado buenos beneficios en el pasado y en éstos momentos.

Si me preguntaras hoy volvería a entrar en BAT (de hecho, he aumentado mi posición con la última caida). Con Japan Tobacco segúramente me esperaría a ver lo que dicen el 29 de éste mes y actuaría en consecuencia, pero seguramente también volvería a entrar (una vez leido lo que nos comuniquen).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Oct 2021)

*MODELEZ. OTRO CARAMELITO Y ROZANDO YA EL OBJETIVO DE OCTUBRE*

Mondelez no es gran dividendera (2% y algo) pero ya revalorizada mas de un 17% puedo decir que es ciertamente segura. No va a ganar ningún premio en mi cartera, pero su contribución me hace ya rozar el objetivo del 4% para Ocubre.

Taiwan Semiporn es la siguiente que debería dar dividendos pero tampoco va a hacer demasiado. Éste mes llegaremos al objetivo por los pelos o incluso podríamos quedarnos en la puerta. Ya veremos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Oct 2021)

*GSK una vez mas (acciones y algo de dividendo)*

GSK me ofrece la oportunidad (que acepto) de acquirir mas acciones en vez de dividendos. Así, cerramos el año con poco dinero, pero si un pequeño aumento en mis acciones.

De haber solicitado dinero habría obtenido 0.22 euros por acción, lo que viene siendo casi un 6% bruto. En vez de ello obtengo unos pocos eurillos (literalmente) pero mas acciones.

Estamos ya literalmente a un dividendo, cualquiera, de casi cualquier cantidad, para conseguir el objetivo de Octubre y para que todo lo demás pase a ayudarnos en Noviembre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Oct 2021)

*TAIWAN SEMIPORN Y SUS "MICROCHIPIDENDOS"*

Los chinitos no llegan al 2%, y con una acción revalorizada menos de un 4% uno empieza a preguntarse si la tendremos que poner en cuarentena para el 2022. Encima no acaban de cruzar la línea de meta de Octubre así que con su PER de 29, entre otras cosas, ya veremos si el año que viene no la finiquitamos.

La voy a mantener pero le he puesto el papelito de "Paga mejores dividendos o revalorízate mejor. Primer aviso".


----------



## ueee3 (19 Oct 2021)

Me gustaría preguntarte, si tienes algún método para buscar las empresas que luego analizarás, aparte de como ya dijiste cosas que oigas por aquí y por allá y de buscar diversificar tu inversión.

Relacionado con esto, si son muchas o pocas en relación al total, las empresas que tras analizarlas las desechas.

Gracias por todo, Feministo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me gustaría preguntarte, si tienes algún método para buscar las empresas que luego analizarás, aparte de como ya dijiste cosas que oigas por aquí y por allá y de buscar diversificar tu inversión.
> 
> Relacionado con esto, si son muchas o pocas en relación al total, las empresas que tras analizarlas las desechas.
> 
> Gracias por todo, Feministo.



Tengo varios métodos:
1. Tengo subscripción al Wall Street Journal y The Economist (ésta me viene gratis por la empresa), pero siempre con un grano de sal. Me miro las noticias del Bloomberg, y además leo los periódicos "normales" para ir enterándome de las noticias y tratar de ver quien gana dinero con ellas. Ejemplo: Gazprom con el tema del tubarro ese del norte de europa.

2. Mi propio sector. Ahí suelo ver movimientos que van desde el precio del crudo a materias primas, logística, etc. Mi empresa se relaciona con varias multinacionales y por ahí pillo cositas o al menos ideas.

3. Colegas en otros sectores con los cuales intercambio información en plan "tu me enseñas la tuya y yo la mia". En éste caso no hablo de un reponedor de Kroger que me diga que el precio de tal medicamento va a subir, sino mas bien gente del departamento financiero. Aqui también hablo con algunos proveedores para que me cuenten cosas del sector.

Como dice Mi Señor Dios en la Tierra Peter Lynch: "Una persona de la calle sabe, en su sector, sabe bastante mas de bolsa que muchos hedge fund managers".

Un saludo.

EDITO: Olvidé hablar de mi selección y desecho. Las empresas las mido primero desde el punto de vista del análisis fundamental, pero éste solo me sirve para ver si una empresa me interesa para estudiarla mas a fondo. Una vez hecho éste análisis miro lo que han hecho históricalmente, su "moat", y si son relevantes en el presente y futuro actuales. Si mas o menos todo cuadra la suelo comprar.

Generalmente hecho un vistazo a todas las acciones de forma trimestral y anual, pero también si aparece alguna noticia en el sector o relacionada. Por ejemplo, si leo que hay problemas con el crudo sé que podría afectar a las empresas que dependan de los plásticos o el transporte, así me miro a quien tengo en esos sectores y actúo en consecuencia. Pero ¡ojo! aqui muchas veces aprovecho una mala noticia para comprar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Oct 2021)

*TELENOR COMPLETA LOS OBJETIVOS DE OCTUBRE*
Los Noruegos deciden cerrar Octubre con una acción que no está en su mejor momento (-1%) pero que tras pasar por la vara de Odín y el martillo de Thor aún nos dejan casi un 3% neto.

Así que, a partir de ahora, estamos ya atacando Noviembre con un pequeño pellizco gentileza de estos caballeros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Oct 2021)

*PING AN SUFRIENDO PERO DÁNDO BENEFICIOS*
No vamos a repetir lo obvio. China esta jodiendo a inversores y tenemos que posicionarnos a la izquierda o derecha de la controversia. Mi posición es clara, y aunque soy inversor cagaletas siempre he dicho que pondría algo de dinero en inversiones mas arriesgadas. Ping An es una de ellas que, estando un pelín en rojo, y estando metida en el mogollón de Evergrande y su p*** madre, sigue siendo una de mis apuestas.

Así que nos entrega un 4.25% bruto, que ajustado a nuestro valor real de compra y pasando por la manita de Mao nos queda algo menos de un 2.5%.

De momento me quedo con ella y ya veremos mas tarde.

Ping An nos ayuda ya con los beneficios del mes que viene. Noviembre va a ser un mes con varios dividendos de EEUU pero poco mas, así que toda ayuda es poca.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Oct 2021)

*CISCO TERMINA SU AÑO*
Con su último dividendo del año, Cisco nos deja con casi un +50% de revalorización y unos dividendos rozando los 3% netos.

Es una buena empresa, bastante sólida. Lleva años comprando sus propias acciones así que espero que esos dividendos sigan subiendo en el tiempo. Ahora lo que me gustaría es alguna caida general del mercado porque me gustaría comprar mas de ellos.

Y ya vamos con un 40% de Noviembre completado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

*BRISTOL-MAYERS SQUIBB (Y PORQUE NO LE CABÍAN MAS NOMBRES) CIERRAN SU AÑO Y TIRAN DEL CARRO DE NOVIEMBRE*
Nuestra posición ha sufrido un ligero retroceso y estamos algo mas de un 1% por debajo. Sin embargo, los dividendos netos de casi un 2.5%, entregados trimestralmente, hacen que muy poco me importe.

La farmaceutica añade a los objetivos de Noviembre dejándolo bastante cercano, y nos viene bien pues no esperamos muchos dividendos durante el próximo mes.

Se nos ha quedado un Octubre que ni fú ni fá. Ha estado bien, ha cumplido objetivos, pero lejos quedan las alegrías de Mayo. Noviembre será aburridísimo a menos que Mobile Telesystems de una buena campanada. Ya veremos.


----------



## XXavier (30 Oct 2021)

Ahora que se habla tanto de inflación, adjunto un gráfico sacado de un artículo de hoy en el WSJ


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

Compi, a menos que me mandes una copia gratuita en pdf poco voy a poder comentar.

Entiendo y me parece meritorio tu esfuerzo, y me parece muy bien que escribas un libro, es estoy seguro de que le va a ser de gran utilidad a gente no iniciada, o iniciada que no sepa inglés, pero en mi caso personal y sin desmerecer tu esfuerzo tengo en casa hasta "The little book that beats the market" firmado por su propio autor.

Pero repito, si me quieres mandar un pdf yo encantado de leerlo y comentar lo que desees.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

Pues me das dado una terrible noticia que me mantendrá noches en vela asomado a la ventana mientras miro hacia arriba y la sombra del giraldillo me devuelve la mirada, comprendiendo mi tristeza.

PS: Creo que no pillaste la ironía con lo de la copia gratis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

Te repito que te tengo un gran respeto incluso cuando claramente nuestras formas de invertir son distintas. Tus exposiciones son excelentes y creo entrever que haces un buen dinero con ellas.

Lo que pasa es que una cosa es que venga un inversor como Peter Lynch que se pilla un fondo de 18 millones y lo convierte en 14 billones, Y LUEGO ESCRIBE UN LIBRO, o un inversor como Warren Buffet y su método de hormiga, Y LUEGO ESCRIBE UN LIBRO, o Joel Greenblatt que funda Gotham Capital, se pega 15 años ganando como un loco, monta un club, un sitio web, Y LUEGO ESCRIBE UN LIBRO...

...y otra que vengas tú, que (desde el respeto) apenas sabemos nada de tu cartera, que tampoco tienes obligación de ponerla ni nada por el estilo, y que sin saber lo eficiente de tus métodos mas allá de los varios hilos que has abierto...Y QUE QUIERAS VENDER TU LIBRO.

Y me parece COJONUDO que escribas un libro, y no necesitas ni ser Warren Buffet ni tan siquiera haber comprado una acción en tu vida para tener razón e incluso acertar mas que todos los que te he puesto arriba, pero ni estas en el sitio adecuado ni ayuda en tu credibilidad.

Lo que estas haciendo es, simple y llanamente, SPAM. Spamearme en mi cuenta privada, spamearme en mi hilo, spamear en el foro, lo cual me parece poco respetuoso y, una vez mas, resta credibilidad a los posts que haces que por otro lado son excelentes.

Tu haz lo que quieras pero si aceptas un buen consejo de alguien que te aprecia lo que yo haría es poner un enlace a tu libro en tu firma, en un enlace para que quien quiera compre tu libro. Así no molestas a nadie ni quedas como un pesadito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Cambias como el tiempo, hace meses deseando leerlo , ahora vienes con este cuento, hasta luego
> Un saludo



Nada de cuentos.

Yo deseo leo y de hecho leo absolútamente todo lo que escribes, pero lo que no voy a hacer es pagar por ello.

De igual forma que tengo muchos foreros a los que les encanta leer lo que escribo pero ni en sueños me imaginaría que nadie fuera a pagar un duro por ello. ¿Sabes por qué? pues porque al menos que pueda poner una cartera que en 5 o 10 años haya demostrado hacer lo que han hechos carteras como la de Michael Burry, o Peter Lynch, o cualquiera de ellos, lo que yo escribo sirve para poner un punto de vista y hacer a otras personas pensar, de igual forma que lo que otras personas como tú escriben me hacen a mi pensar.

Eres tú, y no yo u otros, el que quiere rentabilizar ese conocimiento.* Eres tú, y no otros, el que crees que tus consejos valen como para pagar por ellos*, y puede que sea verdad pero es que nadie ha visto ni seguido tus posiciones en 5 o 10 años en tiempo real como ha pasado como con los autores que te menciono.

Simplemente no considero que merezca la pena pagar por leerte, pero me parece perfecto leerte gratis como me parece perfecto que me lean otros a mi gratis. *Simplemente no creo que mis peos huelan mejor que los de los demás*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

El argumento cojea cuando una persona mete dinero de por medio. Peter Lynch, por ejemplo, tras hacer las maravillas que hizo, dió conferencias gratuitas e incluso hizo videos porque ya se había forrado espectacularmente.

El compañero quiere cobrar y a mi me parece cojonudo. Yo encantado de leerle de gratis, eso es todo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2021)

Hace muchos años lo hacía a mano pero no tenía la cartera que tengo ahora. A día de hoy lo hago a través de una empresa especializada que si bien cobran bastante (cientos de euros) también me llevan mis otras inversiones.

Por otro lado, hay brokers que también hacen ya ese trabajo y simplemente tienes que presentar la hojita que te dan ellos al año. Sigue siendo un coñazo pero es un coñazo menor.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Oct 2021)

A añadir a lo dicho por Feministo, añado, aunque tal vez sea obvio para ti: si el broker es español no tienes que hacer nada. Lo malo es que igual pagas impuestos de más, y si haces es para reducir lo que pagas, no para pagarlo (ellos ya se encargan de pagar en todos los países que reclamen su parte).


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Oct 2021)

Buenos días ^^!
Comencé esta semana pasada a formar mi pequeña cartera de dividendos. La primera... me vais a tirar los trastos. Telefonica, estoy dentro a 3.77.
Como ventajas que le veo, ha reducido su deuda, la ha puesto al nivel de otras grandes telecos y es posible que comiencen a cuidar al accionista con, espero, recompras de acciones. 
El mes que viene, compraré otra... poco a poco. Ahora mismo estoy para abrirme cuenta en myinvestor para el plan de pensiones. ¿ Algún consejo ?
Un saludo


----------



## XXavier (31 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> A añadir a lo dicho por Feministo, añado, aunque tal vez sea obvio para ti: si el broker es español no tienes que hacer nada. Lo malo es que igual pagas impuestos de más, y si haces es para reducir lo que pagas, no para pagarlo (ellos ya se encargan de pagar en todos los países que reclamen su parte).



Es necesario hacer un trámite para recuperar parte de la retención de un dividendo USA. Ese trámite consiste en notificar formalmente al IRS que no eres residente en USA. Hay que hacerlo cada tres años. Es solo rellenar un formulario y mandarlo, pero hay que hacerlo... A mí me lo hace el banco que me funciona como 'broker'.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Oct 2021)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^^!
> Comencé esta semana pasada a formar mi pequeña cartera de dividendos. La primera... me vais a tirar los trastos. Telefonica, estoy dentro a 3.77.
> Como ventajas que le veo, ha reducido su deuda, la ha puesto al nivel de otras grandes telecos y es posible que comiencen a cuidar al accionista con, espero, recompras de acciones.
> El mes que viene, compraré otra... poco a poco. Ahora mismo estoy para abrirme cuenta en myinvestor para el plan de pensiones. ¿ Algún consejo ?
> Un saludo



Pues mira, no sé que decirte. Tiene un buen PER (entre otras cosas), posición dominante, y no esta tan mal como parece.

A mi lo que me tira para atrás son sus politiqueos, pero poco mas. Como puedes ver aqui, tengo empresas políticamente comparables como la rusa Gazprom. La tengo, pillo mis dividendos, pero en cuanto me la lie se va fuera de la cartera.

Dicho todo lo anterior, desde el respeto, respondiendo a tus "esperas" cito a Peter Lynch: No creas que una acción que ha bajado no seguirá bajando, ni una que ha subido no seguirá subiedo. En otras palabras, "es posible" y "espero" pueden limpiarte la cartera...la de los dineros, me refiero.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes
Feministo, gracias. Tengo claro que la idea es diversificar. De hecho, ya ando mirando la siguiente que será también española para ya luego ir saliendo del mercado patrio.
Ando mirando ACS.
Un saludo 



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues mira, no sé que decirte. Tiene un buen PER (entre otras cosas), posición dominante, y no esta tan mal como parece.
> 
> A mi lo que me tira para atrás son sus politiqueos, pero poco mas. Como puedes ver aqui, tengo empresas políticamente comparables como la rusa Gazprom. La tengo, pillo mis dividendos, pero en cuanto me la lie se va fuera de la cartera.
> 
> Dicho todo lo anterior, desde el respeto, respondiendo a tus "esperas" cito a Peter Lynch: No creas que una acción que ha bajado no seguirá bajando, ni una que ha subido no seguirá subiedo. En otras palabras, "es posible" y "espero" pueden limpiarte la cartera...la de los dineros, me refiero.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Nov 2021)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Feministo, gracias. Tengo claro que la idea es diversificar. De hecho, ya ando mirando la siguiente que será también española para ya luego ir saliendo del mercado patrio.
> Ando mirando ACS.
> Un saludo



Sal corriendo del mafiaIBEX.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Nov 2021)

*VERIZON INAGURA NOVIEMBRE*
Noviembre va a ser un mes lento y muy americano, asi que ¿quién mejor que Verizon para inagurarlo?

Con un 3.5% neto completa su año en mitad de la tabla. No llega al 4% que nos gustaría, y ni tan siquiera sobrepasa en dividendos a nuestra defunta AT&T, y encima lleva un tiempo de capa caida, pero seguimos apostando por ella y por su futura recuperación.

Llevamos desde Julio superando objetivos que a la vez van haciendo mas fácil los objetivos de otros meses. Noviembre está prácticamente finiquitado y acabamos de empezarlo, pero por otro lado no esperamos demasiadas dividenderas así que ya veremos como salimos de éste mes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

*...Y MOBILE TELESYSTEMS + GAZTRANSPORT TECHNIGAZ LO CIERRAN.*

Como lo habeis oido.

Mobile Telesystems se la ha sacado pero bien. No solo está revalorizada un 15%, sino que los dividendos NETOS han sido de mas de un 10.5% con dos cojones. Brotal.

Al mismo tiempo, la francesita del gas también nos ha dado su tímido 2% neto por culpa de los puñeteros impuestos Franchutes. Pero bueno, menos es nada.

Pero volviendo a Mobile, acaba de convertirse en medalla de bronce, arrebatándole el puesto a E.ON y solo por detrás de Polymetal y China Mobile.

Ya cualquier dividendo que venga será para llenar Diciembre. Cojonudo, oshe.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2021)

*TURKCELL PAGANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Pues nos llega un poco de pasión turca. Aqui se nos plantea un tema complejo porque la frecuencia de pagos es un poco rara pero haciendo una cuenta de la vieja, tras pagar a Suleiman me sale un neto anual de casi un 6%. Supongo que durante el año que viene podré hacer un cálculo mejor pero lo que esta claro es que es una buena dividendera, y a pesar de haber tenido sus mas y sus menos desde luego no estoy perdiendo dinero.

Y así nos colocamos sin darnos cuenta con beneficios que van cubriendo hasta la mitad de Diciembre y mas allá. Ya no hay forma de no conseguir los objetivos anuales, aunque avisaré cuando esto ocurra.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Nov 2021)

Y el cambio de la lira turca, su depreciacion anual no cuenta en la cotizacion???


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y el cambio de la lira turca, su depreciacion anual no cuenta en la cotizacion???



¡Si que cuenta! Por eso en vez del 10% bruto entre pitos y flautas acabo con un casi un 6%. Pero es que un 6% de beneficio me sigue valiendo la pena.

Turkcell hoy esta ligéramente tocada, pero incluso así dime tú que banco te da esos beneficios. Si la vendo hoy, pagando todas las comisiones, el 5% neto fijo asegurado no me lo quita nadie, y eso tirando por lo bajo.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Nov 2021)

Valoracion de la accion ultimos 5 años : -35%
Valoracion de la accion el ultimo año : -12,6%
Rentabilidad neta a un año : +6%.

Me sale la cuenta de que de media, la accion pierde un -7% anual, y si la sacas un +6% en dividendos, sales perdiendo en un -1% anual. Casilo comido por lo servido.
Sale mas rentable no invertir en esa accion. No lo veo.


----------



## visaman (10 Nov 2021)

una curiosidad hay alguna empresa de casa de puras que cotize en bolsa?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Valoracion de la accion ultimos 5 años : -35%
> Valoracion de la accion el ultimo año : -12,6%
> Rentabilidad neta a un año : +6%.
> 
> ...



Correcto, y de hecho la tengo en la sección "cuidadín" junto con las rusas, pero es que *yo he entrado éste año*. Además, recuerda que para mi el precio de la acción es "bonus" pero no es lo que suelo mirar. Te explico lo que he visto en Turkcell para entrar este año:

(Datos en USD, para no liarnos)
Es una empresa valorada en unos 4B, bien establecida, con un PER por debajo del 8% y un margen de beneficios del 15%. Tiene un cashflow de mas de 100m por encima de su net income (unos 500m). El net income en el mismo periodo pasó de algo mas de 180m a mas de 520m.

En "revenue" pasó de 1.7b a 3.5b en los últimos 5 años, osea que lo dobló, pero es que encima el net income en el mismo periodo de tiempo lo triplicó, pasando de 180m a 520m. Ésto quiere decir que tecnicamente lo estan haciendo bien.

Pero ahí no acaba la cosa. Han ido recomprando acciones, dando así mas valor a sus inversores, pasando de 900m a 600m y pico.

Mirando assets vs. liabilities tenemos que las primeras doblan las segundas, así que no hay porqué preocuparse.

Volviendo al Revenue, recordemos que una cosa es manipular el revenue, que se puede hacer con "ingeniería financiera", pero el cashflow es mas difícil (que no imposible) de hacerlo, y creo que aqui se explica la valuación negativa del mercado. En 2015 tuvieron un -1.7b, y poco a poco se han ido recuperando hasta el +1.1b actual. Para mi esto es una historia de recuperación, que por cierto es lo que me ha hecho entrar en ésta empresa junto con su recompra de acciones.

El "arte de invertir" es encontrar buenas empresas a precios bajos. En mi opinión a día de hoy Turkcell es una de esas empresas. Y por supuesto pagan 100m en dividendos, algo que se pueden permitir.

Para mi el problema real de Turkcell fue la inflación de la Lira (y otros temas geopolíticos que prefiero no entrar porque haría un buen tocho). Naci Agbal ya empezó a hacer un buen trabajo, y el juego es ver si el "new kid on the block", Sahap Kavcioglu, que es profesor de banca, podrá arreglar de una vez las cosas.

Así que, tomando todos los datos (fundamentales que me parecen bien, la lira que me da miedo, y la apuesta de Sahap que yo creo que es buena), creo que por el momento Turkcell me la voy a quedar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> una curiosidad hay alguna empresa de casa de puras que cotize en bolsa?



De casa de putas no sé, pero si que hay empresas que blanquean esos beneficios, y por ahí puedes tirar.

A nivel personal creo en la legalización total de la prostitución y las drogas, así que empresas que trabajan en esos sectores no me molestan en absoluto.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De casa de putas no sé, pero si que hay empresas que blanquean esos beneficios, y por ahí puedes tirar.
> 
> A nivel personal creo en la legalización total de la prostitución y las drogas, así que empresas que trabajan en esos sectores no me molestan en absoluto.



Hasta 1956 las drogas como la cocaina, heroina..., eran legales y se podian comprar, y no estaban adulteradas ni envenenadas como ahora. Prohibirlas ha sido muchisimo peor.


----------



## XXavier (10 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hasta 1956 las drogas como la cocaina, heroina..., eran legales y se podian comprar, y no estaban adulteradas ni envenenadas como ahora. Prohibirlas ha sido muchisimo peor.



Creo que los controles de las llamadas 'drogas' se introdujeron antes, en los años 20 y 30. 1956 es fecha demasiado reciente. Por dar una referencia indirecta: en la zarzuela 'la Tabernera del Puerto' (1936), uno de los personajes hace contrabando de un 'fardo' de cocaína, lo que apunta claramente a que esa substancia estaba ya controlada en esa época, en España y posiblemente en muchos otros países.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Nov 2021)

Buenas @FeministoDeIzquierdas hay algun post/sitio donde se pueda ver la composicion de tu cartera actual?

Es facil perderse con todos estos mensajes y updates. Muchas gracias!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Buenas @FeministoDeIzquierdas hay algun post/sitio donde se pueda ver la composicion de tu cartera actual?
> 
> Es facil perderse con todos estos mensajes y updates. Muchas gracias!



Mi cartera va cambiando en el tiempo pero aqui voy soltando lo que tengo de dividenderas prácticamente a tiempo real. Es lo mejor que puedo hacer en un hilo público.

Lo que te garantizo es que aqui puedes ver exáctamente todas las acciones dividenderas que tengo y en tiempo real. Siento si representa tener que hacer algo de trabajo extra, pero tampoco cobro nada por ello


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Nov 2021)

*ABBVIE CIERRA SU AÑO CASI AL 4% NETO*
Abbvie no me va a sacar de pobre pero se esta comportando cojonudamente. En su último dividendo del año nos entrega casi un 4% neto y se revaloriza casi un 20%.

Esta un poco altita de PER y veremos a ver como va su investigación y patentes pero es una acción que espero poder mantener en el tiempo.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 Nov 2021)

Que opinais de Philip morris??? esta barata para invertir.

Yield del 5,3%, PER de 16, precio medio de 98$ los ultimos 5 años casi sin variar. Lleva una caida del -14% los ultimos 5 meses.
Riesgos: posibles litigios, regulaciones y competencia fuerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Que opinais de Philip morris??? esta barata para invertir.
> 
> Yield del 5,3%, PER de 16, precio medio de 98$ los ultimos 5 años casi sin variar. Lleva una caida del -14% los ultimos 5 meses.
> Riesgos: posibles litigios, regulaciones y competencia fuerte.



Yo estoy con BAT y Japan Tobacco y muy contento, así que por ese motivo no quiero añadir otra a ese grupo.

Dicho ésto: Si quieres Philip Morris, mírate si han diluido acciones, como van de cashflow, y cual es su posición tanto en tema de e-cigarrete como en mercados emergentes (Africa, India, Asia).

Si ese -14% es por precio de materias primas, o por COVID o algo así temporal y puntual, quizás esté bien (si el cashflow es bueno). Si esa caida esta justificada porque llevan años perdiendo, entonces no te metas.

Si me pones un estudio mas detallado con lo que te he contado encantado te doy mi opinión. Mira sobre todo los últimos 5 años quitando el de la pandemia.


----------



## De Copas (21 Nov 2021)

¿Cómo véis Visa para entrar en torno a los 200$ a los que se sitúa en estas fechas? Parece que el rechazo de Amazon en UK a los pagos con Visa es a lo que le ha llevado a tocar mínimos de este año...

En una estrategia de Dividiendos, siempre está el debate de si incluirla o no por aquello de que su yield es muy bajo, pero es verdad que es una empresa tremendamente buena y en permamente crecimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2021)

De Copas dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis Visa para entrar en torno a los 200$ a los que se sitúa en estas fechas? Parece que el rechazo de Amazon en UK a los pagos con Visa es a lo que le ha llevado a tocar mínimos de este año...
> 
> En una estrategia de Dividiendos, siempre está el debate de si incluirla o no por aquello de que su yield es muy bajo, pero es verdad que es una empresa tremendamente buena y en permamente crecimiento.



VISA es una empresa que he estado mirando pero no me convence.

Un PER de 40 y esa caida provocada, como bien dices, por Amazon, son datos que me preocupan.

Una cosa es que una empresa caiga por algo puntual, como un rifirafe entre paises o un desastre natural. Ahí aprovechas para entrar. Pero en éste caso es Amazon quien le dice a VISA que no acepta sus condiciones y que adios muy buenas.

VISA, hace años, solo tenía que (pretender) pelear con Mastercard, y dejar a AmericanExpress para los ricachones. Pero ahora mismo tienes en EEUU a Stripe y Capital One, y a nivel internacional a Paypal y a Alipay en Asia, entre otros. Tienen mejores condiciones, y además son bastante mas modernos.

Dime que VISA ha sufrido un revés por la pandemia o la crisis energética, o una historia con china o India, y la compro. Pero si pierde el negocio con la PRIMERA empresa del mundo en e-commerce...prefiero no arriesgarme la verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2021)

Mi filosofía es un poco diferente y sigo un poco la doctrina de Warren Buffett (casi todas sus inversiones son a empresas con dividendos, e incluso él exige dividendos especiales para él cuando invierte), ya que contrario a creencia popular o lógica sin profundizar, una empresa que da dividendos puede crecer igual que una que no los da.

Supongamos que tenemos dos empresas, A y B. A reinvierte en si misma sin dar dividendos, y B los entrega.

Es correcto afirmar que, en igualdad de condiciones, A crecerá mas que B, pues B "pierde" dinero al entregarlo a sus inversores. Pero ésto sería una sobresimplificación si no nos hacemos las siguientes preguntas/comentarios:

- Si yo tomo los beneficios de B y los invierto en una empresa C, empresa de otro sector/pais, diversifico mi cartera, reduciendo así mi riesgo.
- En el ejemplo asumimos que A y B van a reinvertir en si mismas, pero si quitamos lo de "a igualdad de condiciones" no sabemos si A simplemente paga sumas millonarias a sus jefes, o si B usa los dividendos para atraer a mas inversores (como yo) y así poder tener una cantidad de dinero superior a la que "pierde" entregando esos dividendos.

Mi cartera tiene empresas dividenderas y no-dividenderas, incluso empresas que temporalmente han retirado dividendos (como airbus). En éste hilo me centro en las dividenderas, y la mayoría de mi cartera son dividenderas, simplemente porque mi objetivo es tener una cartera diversificada.

Si mañana me encuentro una bola de cristal te juro que vendo mi cartera entera y compro la acción que me dé mayores beneficios. O mejor aún, un billete de lotería.


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

Porno tube Xhamsterr etc.. cotizan en bolsa?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> Porno tube Xhamsterr etc.. cotizan en bolsa?



OJALÁ.

Xhamster pertenece a Hammy Media Ltd, en Chipre (loooooooogico). Sus dueños son Oleg Netepenko and Dmitri Gussew, que si me dices que son nombres ficticios de una pelicula de gansters rusos me lo creo.


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> OJALÁ.
> 
> Xhamster pertenece a Hammy Media Ltd, en Chipre (loooooooogico). Sus dueños son Oleg Netepenko and Dmitri Gussew, que si me dices que son nombres ficticios de una pelicula de gansters rusos me lo creo.



ays ves como los auténticos chollazos no cotizan en bolsa, en fin mírate como van las empresas fabricantes de armas ligeras en USA colt winchester etc..., ahí preveo yo a medio plazo pelotazos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> ays ves como los auténticos chollazos no cotizan en bolsa, en fin mírate como van las empresas fabricantes de armas ligeras en USA colt winchester etc..., ahí preveo yo a medio plazo pelotazos.



Yo tengo en el punto de mira a BAE systems. En general las empresas de armamento suelen hacerlo muy bien en tiempos de crisis.


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo en el punto de mira a BAE systems. En general las empresas de armamento suelen hacerlo muy bien en tiempos de crisis.



buena elección pero diversifica si puedes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> buena elección pero diversifica si puedes.



Eso siempre. Ahora mismo mi cartera viene a estar mas o menos con 1/3 en Europa, 1/3 en Asia, y 1/3 en Americas. Y por sectores tengo acciones en tecnología, teleco, materias primas, entretenimiento, química, locomoción (trenes, coches, etc...), pharma, etc...

Lo que si tengo es mas predilección por unas cosas u otras según el sentimiento que haya. Por ejemplo, desde el 2020 he apretado un pelín mas en pharma y en tecnología, pero cuando la tontería del covid termine seguramente apretaré mas en entretenimiento y turismo, que no es que deje de lado nada, pero aprieto mas en función a lo que se vaya anticipando.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso siempre. Ahora mismo mi cartera viene a estar mas o menos con 1/3 en Europa, 1/3 en Asia, y 1/3 en Americas. Y por sectores tengo acciones en tecnología, teleco, materias primas, entretenimiento, química, locomoción (trenes, coches, etc...), pharma, etc...
> 
> Lo que si tengo es mas predilección por unas cosas u otras según el sentimiento que haya. Por ejemplo, desde el 2020 he apretado un pelín mas en pharma y en tecnología, pero cuando la tontería del covid termine seguramente apretaré mas en entretenimiento y turismo, que no es que deje de lado nada, pero aprieto mas en función a lo que se vaya anticipando.



El covid no va acabar hasta que hayan eliminado al 50% de la poblacion. y es en serio. Y si eliminan al 50%, bajara un 50% la facturacion de las empresas en general, por lo que su cotizacion en Bolsa bajará un 50%.

Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El covid no va acabar hasta que hayan eliminado al 50% de la poblacion. y es en serio. Y si eliminan al 50%, bajara un 50% la facturacion de las empresas en general, por lo que su cotizacion en Bolsa bajará un 50%.
> 
> Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.



Desde el respeto, te falta el detalle del poder acquisitivo.

La población que interesa eliminar es la población pobre. Los que viven de paguitas y no pagan impuestos. Pero quienes si pagan impuestos acquieren servicios y mueven a las empresas.

Pongamos como ejemplo una empresa de coches con dos marcas, una barata y una premium. Con la barata tiene menos margen, pero la consume mas gente. Con la premium tiene mas margen, pero la consumen solo la gente con dinero. En una situación con crisis energética la fabricación de vehículos baratos no es rentable, pero si la de vehículos caros. Y cuando cierran casi todas las empresas de automoción tú puedes poner a tu vehículo caro el precio que quieras (dentro de un límite).

Además, cuando los gobiernos no necesitan dar SMI ni ayuditas a la población de pobres pueden dar dinero gratis a las grandes empresas.

Yo tengo todas mis casas pagadas y un buen colchón. Si mañana la bolsa cae un 50% sería mi sueño ideal. Por cierto, a principios del 2000 Amazon cayó un 90%, que la gente parece que tiene a veces memoria de pez.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

de todos feministo si vas a invertir en entretenimiento y turismo, cuando se acabe el covid que será en primavera y tal ve mirando puticlubs y otros negocios turísticos para invertir


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> de todos feministo si vas a invertir en entretenimiento y turismo, cuando se acabe el covid que será en primavera y tal ve mirando puticlubs y otros negocios turísticos para invertir



Si invierto en entretenimiento y turismo cuando se acabe la pandemia habré llegado tarde.

En mi cartera tengo a Disney (por cierto, que aunque la tenga a +30% y pico la pondré en cuarentena el año que viene si no vuelve a dar dividendos, e incluso quizás aunque los dé). También tengo algún que otro negocio de casinos. Disney es un conglomerado suficientemente diversificado para depender solo del turismo, pero netflix se la esta comiendo y Mickey y Donald ya no tiran como antes.

Respecto a los casinos éstos van a volver arriba pronto porque la gente necesita un sitio donde pasar sus dineros por la lavadora, así que solo es cuestión de tiempo.

El valor que me planteo ahora es el tema de cruceros, es muy arriesgado y ya llevo bastante riego con otras cosas, pero sería para hilo propio.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

cruceros haz un seguimiento a grimaldi y alguna empresa de miami de love boat,s


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> cruceros haz un seguimiento a grimaldi y alguna empresa de miami de love boat,s



Me estoy planteando Carnival pero esta muy mal de números, asi que el riesgo es gordísimo.


----------



## Okjito (24 Nov 2021)

Mi pequeño aporte.
Verallia (Vidrio hueco) - Cotiza en la bolsa de Paris

El 41% de los empleados es ahora accionista a través del PEG que hacen anual...lo que habla de la confianza en su empresa.
Verallia announces the success of its sixth employee shareholding offer - Verallia 

En cuanto a dividendo :




A mi gusto el rendimiento es excesivo...puesto que es un proceso que precisa de reinvertir mucho dinero en instalación y reacondicionamiento de hornos y máquinas.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me estoy planteando Carnival pero esta muy mal de números, asi que el riesgo es gordísimo.



si ante todo antes de invertir ponte en modo Warren buffet y luego después de pesarlo actúa


----------



## ueee3 (24 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El covid no va acabar hasta que hayan eliminado al 50% de la poblacion. y es en serio. Y si eliminan al 50%, bajara un 50% la facturacion de las empresas en general, por lo que su cotizacion en Bolsa bajará un 50%.
> 
> Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.



Le he dado vueltas a eso, hasta abrí un hilo sobre el tema. Y no lo veo claro. Si "desapareciera" (vamos a decir esto) el 50% de la humanidad... ¿cómo sabes que no habría una inflación brutal dejando de valer los billetes? 

Al final creo que dependería de cómo de tocadas se quedasen las empresas. No sería buena época para la bolsa, pero, ¿para la estabilidad de la moneda sí?


----------



## ueee3 (24 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo todas mis casas pagadas y un buen colchón. Si mañana la bolsa cae un 50% sería mi sueño ideal. Por cierto, a principios del 2000 Amazon cayó un 90%, que la gente parece que tiene a veces memoria de pez.



Entiendo que aquel Amazon no era el mismo Amazon de ahora (por capitalización bursátil tal vez fuera más pequeña y por volumen de negocio seguro que lo era). Que Amazon cayera ahora un 90% significaría que estamos pufff... en un casi apocalipsis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Entiendo que aquel Amazon no era el mismo Amazon de ahora (por capitalización bursátil tal vez fuera más pequeña y por volumen de negocio seguro que lo era). Que Amazon cayera ahora un 90% significaría que estamos pufff... en un casi apocalipsis.



Amazon puede PERFÉCTAMENTE caer en bolsa hoy al 90%. Todo lo que necesitaría es un par de escándalos gordos, o una nueva ley de algún tipo, o un conflicto geopolítico, o un ataque terrorista.

Porque por desgracia hace mucho tiempo que el precio de una acción esta totalmente desasociado de sus fundamentales. Incluso empresas sólidas con cero problemas pueden tener una valoración negativa.

Por eso mismo el inversor avezado debe buscar esas oportunidades y ser muy paciente pues, en general, al final las empresas acaban cotizando lo que verdaderamente valen. No todas y no siempre, pero es lo que suele ocurrir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2021)

*INTEL ABRE DICIEMBRE*

Intel esta capeando el temporal bastante bien. Me ha subido casi medio punto desde que la compré, y sus últimos dividendos han sido de algo mas de un 2% neto. Para una empresa "aburrida" de éste tamaño me doy por satisfecho y mi sueño es que se peguen otro golpe para comprar mas.

Diciembre esta muy bien encaminado gracias a las grandes ganancias de noviembre. Dudo que vaya a tener problemas para alcanzar la linea de meta pero os mantendré informados.


----------



## Kubatronik (4 Dic 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi filosofía es un poco diferente y sigo un poco la doctrina de Warren Buffett (casi todas sus inversiones son a empresas con dividendos, e incluso él exige dividendos especiales para él cuando invierte), ya que contrario a creencia popular o lógica sin profundizar, una empresa que da dividendos puede crecer igual que una que no los da.
> 
> Supongamos que tenemos dos empresas, A y B. A reinvierte en si misma sin dar dividendos, y B los entrega.
> 
> ...



Buen hilo Feministo. Leí que las empresas con dividendos más elevados el los últimos 10 años no daban más rendimiento que las empresas sin tanto % de dividendos (entiendo por recompra de acciones?). A largo plazo, las empresas dividenderas han tendido hacia el "value" y por ello han dado más rendimiento que el mercado (value ha dado un % más históricamente). En tu filosofía, aparte de dividenderas, no te fijas en "recompradora de acciones"" (creo que Buffet lo hace)? No te sabla Hacienda con los dividendos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Dic 2021)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Buen hilo Feministo. Leí que las empresas con dividendos más elevados el los últimos 10 años no daban más rendimiento que las empresas sin tanto % de dividendos (entiendo por recompra de acciones?). A largo plazo, las empresas dividenderas han tendido hacia el "value" y por ello han dado más rendimiento que el mercado (value ha dado un % más históricamente). En tu filosofía, aparte de dividenderas, no te fijas en "recompradora de acciones"" (creo que Buffet lo hace)? No te sabla Hacienda con los dividendos?



Gracias por el mensaje.

La respuesta corta es un rotundo SI. De hecho, mi cartera suele tener un 15% de no-dividenderas, lo que pasa es que no las publico aqui porque ensuciaria el hilo (o tendria que llamarlo "el hilo de la cartera de feministo" o algo asi).

Pero respondiendo a tu pregunta para que una empresa, dividendera o no, entre en mi cartera, necesita cumplir algunos requisitos, pero no todos ni tampoco todos a la vez (aunque es lo mejor). Un requisito muy importante es la recompra de acciones. Por ejemplo, Intel paso de 4.8 millones en 2017 a 4.2 en 2020, y ese es uno de los motivos para estar en mi cartera. Otra cosa que me fijo mucho es en el cashflow y tambien en la deuda, y personalmente no me gusta apostar por empresas demasiado nuevas.

Peeero, si por ejemplo una empresa no tiene deuda, montones de cash, pero no recompra acciones, pues igual la sigo teniendo en cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Dic 2021)

*PFIZER CIERRA SU ANIO DIVIDENDERIL Y CASI NOS CIERRA EL NUESTRO*

(Teclado extranjero, perdon por la mala escritura)

Gracias al gran esfuerzo y labor social de los amantes de las vacunas mis Pfizer han llegado a tocar el +60% y ahora siguen por encima del 50%. Encima nos han subido los dividendos y tras pagar al senior feudal nos dan mas de un 3% de dividendos.

Esto nos pone a practicamente a que el siguiente dividendo (Lenovo?) nos cierre el anio. Muy dificilmente vamos a no conseguir los objetivos del 4% neto anual ya.


----------



## hemingway (29 Jun 2022)

Muy buenas. Antes de nada, felicidades al OP por el hilo. Estamos en un punto en el que uno tiene que rebuscar bien en el basurero en el que se ha convertido este foro para encontrar algún aporte valioso, y el suyo es uno. 

Me gustaría preguntarle qué importancia suele darle al precio de las acciones que compra con la intención de mantenerlas a largo plazo. Se lo planteo porque se trata también de una pregunta que recientemente me he hecho a mí mismo. Por lo que dice en su post principal, usted se centra sobre todo en los fundamentales de la empresa y, si esta le resulta buena, procede a comprar, dándole el precio de la misma "más o menos" igual. 

Yo me encontré hace un par de años con un volumen de efectivo significativo y decidí poner en marcha un DCA para ir construyéndome progresivamente una cartera de dividendos crecientes (vamos, una compra de aristócratas enmarcada en una estrategia DGI, bastante típico). En esencia, lo que hago es analizar cada año un total de 4 valores aristócratas (suelen ser 2 americanos y 2 europeos). 

Aunque sea una condición esencial para meterlos en mi cartera, no me basta tan solo con que tengan un historial de reparto de dividendo prolongado y creciente (si tengo que elegir entre ambos, priorizo un mayor crecimiento antes que un yield alto). Analizo sus fundamentales basándome en 3 ejes (Ventas y beneficios, niveles de deuda y cash flow) con el fin de determinar si el pago de dividendo es sostenible por la propia actividad de la empresa o no. 

Una vez elegidos los 4 valores sobre esta base, invierto la misma cantidad mensual en cada uno de los 4 durante 1 año entero (esto implica compras con frecuencia mensual para unos valores y compras con frecuencia bimensual o trimestral para otros, dependiendo del precio de la acción de cada valor, pero el volumen invertido en cada uno al final del año es el mismo). Al año siguiente, elijo otros 4 valores y vuelvo a hacer lo mismo. 

Como puede observar, el precio me da igual. Pienso que un inversor a corto-medio plazo si debe fijarse más en el precio y adentrarse un poco en el análisis técnico (ni qué decir tiene un trader), pero si mi intención es comprar aristócratas con unos fundamentales sólidos, que echando un ojo al pasado siempre han estado más altos en plazos de 10 años (salvo desastres concretos, que obviamente me tocará comerme también), y mantenerlos el mayor tiempo posible mientras sigan aportándome dividendos... pues creo que aquí el precio tiene más bien poco de relevante. 

Además, al comprar a una frecuencia determinada sí o sí lo lógico es que vaya comprando en distintos ciclos de mercado (alcista-bajista, caro-barato) y distintos valores con ciclos particulares igualmente distintos (por ejemplo, recientemente he podido aprovechar la compra de 3M o Stanley Black and Decker a precios más bien "baratos"), con lo que la tendencia a largo plazo será promediar el mercado, haber comprado ni muy caro ni muy barato. Tener a un empresón en la mira y no apretar el gatillo por verla "cara" (salvo el caso de burbujas evidentes, para mí Tesla es una por ejemplo) me resulta muy frustrante, sobre todo porque tengo la sensación de que el que manda en mi estrategia es el mercado y no yo. 

¿Cómo lo ve usted? ¿Qué importancia le da al precio de la acción en una estrategia enfocada al largo plazo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jun 2022)

hemingway dijo:


> Muy buenas. Antes de nada, felicidades al OP por el hilo. Estamos en un punto en el que uno tiene que rebuscar bien en el basurero en el que se ha convertido este foro para encontrar algún aporte valioso, y el suyo es uno.



Muchas gracias por las buenas palabras, y con su permiso voy a tutearle (avíseme si éso le causa molestia.

En primer lugar apuntar que tengo un segundo hilo sobre dividendos para el 2022. Te invito a seguirlo pues, en mi opinión, esta bastante mas refinado que éste:






Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022


Venimos de aqui: Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo De qué va este hilo Soy un inversor orientado a dividendos. Busco empresas dividenderas y trato de comprarlas al mejor precio posible. En éste hilo voy posteando cada vez que una de las empresas de mi...




www.burbuja.info







hemingway dijo:


> Me gustaría preguntarle qué importancia suele darle al precio de las acciones que compra con la intención de mantenerlas a largo plazo. Se lo planteo porque se trata también de una pregunta que recientemente me he hecho a mí mismo. Por lo que dice en su post principal, usted se centra sobre todo en los fundamentales de la empresa y, si esta le resulta buena, procede a comprar, dándole el precio de la misma "más o menos" igual.



Todos queremos comprar bueno, bonito, y barato, pero la bolsa tiene tantos participantes que, afortunadamente, muchas veces lo bueno y bonito es barato, otras por desgracia lo malo es caro por bonito, y la lógica general hace que lo bueno y bonito sea caro.

Yo procedo a comprar cuando se dan las siguientes circunstancias: Buenos fundamentales, buena historia, buen moat, y un precio bajo con respecto a lo anterior.



hemingway dijo:


> Yo me encontré hace un par de años con un volumen de efectivo significativo y decidí poner en marcha un DCA para ir construyéndome progresivamente una cartera de dividendos crecientes (vamos, una compra de aristócratas enmarcada en una estrategia DGI, bastante típico). En esencia, lo que hago es analizar cada año un total de 4 valores aristócratas (suelen ser 2 americanos y 2 europeos).



Un buen sistema, excepto que la aristocracia se paga.



hemingway dijo:


> Aunque sea una condición esencial para meterlos en mi cartera, no me basta tan solo con que tengan un historial de reparto de dividendo prolongado y creciente (si tengo que elegir entre ambos, priorizo un mayor crecimiento antes que un yield alto). Analizo sus fundamentales basándome en 3 ejes (Ventas y beneficios, niveles de deuda y cash flow) con el fin de determinar si el pago de dividendo es sostenible por la propia actividad de la empresa o no.



Yo añadiría disolución. Si una empresa crea mas acciones disuelve al accionista y te dan menos pastel.



hemingway dijo:


> Una vez elegidos los 4 valores sobre esta base, invierto la misma cantidad mensual en cada uno de los 4 durante 1 año entero (esto implica compras con frecuencia mensual para unos valores y compras con frecuencia bimensual o trimestral para otros, dependiendo del precio de la acción de cada valor, pero el volumen invertido en cada uno al final del año es el mismo). Al año siguiente, elijo otros 4 valores y vuelvo a hacer lo mismo.



No soy partidario de cantidades fijas a menos que sea a un ETF para jubilarte (osea, libre de impuestos durante tu vida laboral).

Yo prefiero marcar precios de entrada. Por ejemplo, mi precio de compra -10%, -20% y -30%. Así, si una acción cae puedo ir haciendo un DCA cuando se dan las condiciones de mercado para ello, y no "porque es febrero y ya toca".

Obviamente ésto hace que me pierda acciones que no caen, pero también hace que concentre mi poder inversor en las acciones que, siendo válidas, han tenido caidas.



hemingway dijo:


> Como puede observar, el precio me da igual. Pienso que un inversor a corto-medio plazo si debe fijarse más en el precio y adentrarse un poco en el análisis técnico (ni qué decir tiene un trader), pero si mi intención es comprar aristócratas con unos fundamentales sólidos, que echando un ojo al pasado siempre han estado más altos en plazos de 10 años (salvo desastres concretos, que obviamente me tocará comerme también), y mantenerlos el mayor tiempo posible mientras sigan aportándome dividendos... pues creo que aquí el precio tiene más bien poco de relevante.



Una estratégica completamente respetable. Tendrás buenos dividendos todo el tiempo, aunque quizás a cambio de no optimizar del todo tu precio de compra.



hemingway dijo:


> Además, al comprar a una frecuencia determinada sí o sí lo lógico es que vaya comprando en distintos ciclos de mercado (alcista-bajista, caro-barato) y distintos valores con ciclos particulares igualmente distintos (por ejemplo, recientemente he podido aprovechar la compra de 3M o Stanley Black and Decker a precios más bien "baratos"), con lo que la tendencia a largo plazo será promediar el mercado, haber comprado ni muy caro ni muy barato. Tener a un empresón en la mira y no apretar el gatillo por verla "cara" (salvo el caso de burbujas evidentes, para mí Tesla es una por ejemplo) me resulta muy frustrante, sobre todo porque tengo la sensación de que el que manda en mi estrategia es el mercado y no yo.



Quien manda es el mercado siempre. Y el mercado se equivoca. Tesla nunca debería haber llegado a los 1000 pavos porque su producción y beneficios NI DE COÑA lo merecen. Pero es lo que dicta el mercado. Por eso lo que te comentaba antes: En vez de ir comprando mes a mes, "perder" oportunidades a cambio de entrar cuando verdaderamente estan las cosas al precio que crees que merece la pena.



hemingway dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo ve usted? ¿Qué importancia le da al precio de la acción en una estrategia enfocada al largo plazo?



Respondido quedas. Un saludo y nos vemos en el otro hilo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Oct 2022)

Como van esos value? Jojo
hasta marzo abril 2023 no se toca nadaaa


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Oct 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Como van esos value? Jojo
> hasta marzo abril 2023 no se toca nadaaa



Pues te reirás, pero tengo un algoritmo cutre hecho en Python + Streamlit donde he metido solo el indice y las medias moviles y me sale Marzo como posible suelo.

obviamente no vale ni pa tomar por culo, porque la capitulación será cuando la Fed lo diga..pero me ha resultado curioso. De hecho con mi costilla tenemos este consenso ya de hace tiempo, marzo-abril 2023


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Pues te reirás, pero tengo un algoritmo cutre hecho en Python + Streamlit donde he metido solo el indice y las medias moviles y me sale Marzo como posible suelo.
> 
> obviamente no vale ni pa tomar por culo, porque la capitulación será cuando la Fed lo diga..pero me ha resultado curioso. De hecho con mi costilla tenemos este consenso ya de hace tiempo, marzo-abril 2023



Esto es un 2008 version II.
En la capitulación, hay que entrar, yo calculo 6 meses, pero eso supone k en breve va a haber hostias gordas, si no se retrasa


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Oct 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Esto es un 2008 version II.
> En la capitulación, hay que entrar, yo calculo 6 meses, pero eso supone k en breve va a haber hostias gordas, si no se retrasa



Iremos siguiendo el mercado, espero jubilarme con el proximo ciclo economico de 10 años metiendole todo el taco pa dentro 

A este ritmo, en marzo el SP500 se llamará SP12 ..van a quedar una docena de empresas en pié..y con suerte!  Para Marzo-Abril ya olerá la cosa a cadaverina jaja.

TalueC.


----------

